# **~February Lovebugs -The Last Tri~** 37 Blue,41 Pink,26 Yellows



## Beautywithin

*Well this is it Ladies, we have made it to the last 3 months, I know only a few of us are here at the moment, but give it a few more weeks and all of the lovebugs will be reunited​*

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp56/craziee_la_mami/duein--02.png

:dust:​
* 1st ​* 
*Eque_price ( Team Yellow ) ​**
Jewelsx19 ( Team Pink ) ​


2nd
**
PinkClaire ( Team Yellow ) 

Luca123 ( Team Yellow )​
Alismith92 ( Team Pink )​
~Lauren~ ( Team pink )​
MiissDior ( Team Blue )​

3rd​

Akcher ( Team Pink & Blue )

HayleyJa ( Team Pink )

Momma2Bee ( Team Pink )

Purple_kiwi ( Team Yellow )​
Louii ( Team Pink )​
4thtimelucky ( Team Blue )​
Babyblue14 ( Team Blue ) ​

4th

Beautywithin  ( Team Blue )

Ash P ( Team Yellow)*​
*Geekone * *( Team Yellow)*

*Pixie71 ( Team Yellow )​*
*Jay_x ( Team Pink ) ​*

*5th*

*MissRhead**( Team Blue )*​
*Mummysuzie (Team Blue )*

*3Girlies* *(* *Team Pink **)*
*
Keli1265 ( Team Blue )​*

*6th​*
*AutumnSky* *( Team Blue )*

*Shelby2007 ( Team Pink ) ​*

*7th*​
*Vicky ( Double Team Blue )*​
*Phexia* *( Team Pink )*​

*8th​*
*Beccamichelle* *( Team Pink **)*​
*Mrsmac​*

*9th*​
*JulieW ( Team Pink ) ​ ​ ​​*

*Glong ( Team Blue ) ​* *  ​* 

*Ripzip* *(** Team Blue* *)*​
*Kitten x ( Team Blue ) ​*



*10th​*
*lcside ( Team Blue ) ​* * ​*

* Babyhopes (Team Blue )*
*
Lou+Bubs ( Team Pink )​*
*Chasley ( Team Pink )​*
*Alison Hedley ( Team Yellow )​*
*Summerarmahni ( Team Blue ) ​*

*11th*​
*Rachyh1990 ( Team Pink ) ​* 

*Memewest ( Team Pink )​*
*Cath ( Team Pink )​*


*12th​*
*Hayleyx ( Team Pink ) ​ * 


*Gills8752 ( Team Pink )​*

*Hellohefalump ( Team Blue )​*

*Rea_rawr ( Team Blue )​*

*Discodebmummy*  *( Team **Yellow )*  ​

*13th​*
*Blue_bumpkin ( Team Blue ) *​
*Kim88 ( Team Blue ) ​*

*14th​*
*Becky77 ( Team Pink )*

*Samzi ( Team Pink )*​
*N474lie ( Team Pink )​*
*Amyblackston ( Team Blue )​*

*
15th​*
*hollyjadebear ( Team Yellow )​*
*2bananas ( Team Blue ) ​*
*Tricks26 ( Team Yellow )​*
*Freyaliz ( Team Pink )​*


*16th​*
*Littledancer ( Team Yellow )​*



*17th​*
*Katy **(* *Team Blue **)*​
*
Twiggy56 ( Team Pink )​*

*Nervouspains ( Team Blue )​*

*Moas ( Team Pink )​*

*18th*

*MummyCarly( Team Pink )​*
*vinnypeanut ( Team Blue )​*
*LyndsayLou ( Team Pink )*​
*Broody_mama ( Team Pink )​*


*19th​*
*blaze777 ( Team Yellow )​*
*xPrincess87x ( Team Yellow )​*
*Amandabelk05 ( Team Yellow )​*
*Chocbanana ( Team Yellow )​*
*Jaspies mummy ( Team Yellow )​*
*Littleroo ( Team Yellow )​*

*
20th​*
*Racheltn ( Team Blue )​*
*Caz-x ( Team Yellow )​*
*Ramblinhaggis ( Team Blue )​*

*21st​*
*AimeeM ( Team Blue )*​
*EMYJC ( Team Blue )​*
*LollyPop24 ( Team Blue )​*
*Bumper​*
*Lou_lou1979 ( Team Yellow ) ​*

*22nd​*

*krockwell ( Team Yellow )​*
*
Nuke ( Team Pink )​


23rd​
Mrs M ( Team Yellow )​
WTTMommy ( Team Pink )​
Mummy.To.Be ( Team Pink )​
Becky_Mummy2B ( Team Pink )​

24th​*
​*Teal ( Team Blue )

Siobhan MS ( Team Pink )​
Cherdueinfeb ( Team Yellow )​
Jas029 ( Team Blue )​

25th​*
*Emmadueinfeb ( Team Pink )​*
*Emma77 ( Team Yellow )​*
*Eblondie ( Team Blue )​*

*26th​*
*My2girls ( Team Pink )​*
*Future_numan ( Team Pink )*​
*Emerald ( Team Blue ) ​*


*27th​*
*Rach28 ( Team Blue )​*
*Blackrose ( Team Yellow ) ​*
*IvyBaby ( Team Pink ) ​*
*MandaAnda ( Team Blue ) ​*


*28th​*
*Mumof5 ( Team Pink )​*
*Neady ( Team Pink )​*
*Mrsw777 ( Team Yellow )​*
*Alibaba24 ( Team Pink )​*


So far we have 37  Blue Bump ,26  Yellow Bumps, 40 Pink Bumps​


----------



## Jemma_x

Not long now for you all.


----------



## Ash_P

Yay, we are on the home run now :)


----------



## MissRhead

oooo me me :) i am the 5th, my ticker is a day out i just relised grr. Anyway im soooo exited xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Updated x


----------



## LyndsayLou

Oooo, save me a place girlies, I'll be over in a coupe of weeks!! Woopee, due the 18th!!

See you all soon x x


----------



## _Vicky_

MEMEMEMEMEMMEEMEMEMEMEME due the 7th and double team blue!!! WHOOP WHOOP

I dont know about you ladies but I feel FABULOUS - had a rotten time so far (a multiple thing apparently) just tooo huge and uncomfy but since Fynn moved off my hip and is now head down like his brother its party time hehe. I think that combined with finally admitting I have to take it easier - not walking the dogs up hills every day etc etc has helped. Oh and yoga FABULOUS!!!

Roll on babies eh xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello :hi:

This seems to be overun with Boys right now! haha


----------



## Beautywithin

I feel terrible, this weight gain is really getting me down, and to think iv got 12 more weeks, im gunna turn into a heffer x


----------



## pinkclaire

PS, Am I the first Lovebug due? How scary lol


----------



## Beautywithin

pinkclaire said:


> Hello :hi:
> 
> This seems to be overun with Boys right now! haha

There would be more if we included your wee lil jimmy hehe xx


----------



## pinkclaire

My weight gain is a lot at the moment aswell BW, I'm going to be a heffer on my wedding day at this rate!


----------



## pinkclaire

Beautywithin said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> Hello :hi:
> 
> This seems to be overun with Boys right now! haha
> 
> There would be more if we included your wee lil jimmy hehe xxClick to expand...

Haha, Jimmy could turn out to be a Lily though!!


----------



## Beautywithin

i bet you havent gained 2 stone Claire?? i just look like a whale, getting love handles! looked back at some pics last night, pre preg a size 8 and to think even then i believed i was still fat, now i god dam am, and right now i cant do a lot about it, i am constantly hungry, your gunna look great on your wedding day Claire!! hope we will get to see some pics x


----------



## pinkclaire

I havent dare weigh myself since that first midwife booking in appointment. I really hope they dont weigh me next week lol. I guess a couple of stone though!

Of course you will see piccies! Still seems quite far off, but suppose it isnt really!


----------



## geekone

hey Girls I am here too, only 12 weeks to go, dont worry beauty I too look like a heifer I met a girl on Tuesday due on 27th Jan and she had this lovely little bump, :cry: not me I have a double chin and fat back as well as the bump, thank goodness as yet my legs and ass are the same as they always were!!


----------



## geekone

OOO can you update and stick me in as team yellow please :)


----------



## samzi

a week and 3 days to go till im over here :happydance:


----------



## _Vicky_

Beautywithin said:


> I feel terrible, this weight gain is really getting me down, and to think iv got 12 more weeks, im gunna turn into a heffer x

me too my darling BUT I have found a slimming world meeting locally and already budgetted for my gym membership to be reinstated from march and I CANT WAIT. Remember we are 2010 diet buddies - its my ohs 30th in June and my aim is to get myself into decent shape again by then. I wont be beating myself up if I am not in my size 8s by then as I hold with the nine months on nine months off guide but its a goal anyway. So how about we plan for us both being back in the size 8's by chirstmas even 2010?


----------



## _Vicky_

pinkclaire said:


> My weight gain is a lot at the moment aswell BW, I'm going to be a heffer on my wedding day at this rate!

oohhhh a love bug wedding - FABULOUS


----------



## FlowerFairy

Wow!! Feb love bugs in 3rd tri! Welcome and good luck xx


----------



## _Vicky_

pinkclaire said:


> PS, Am I the first Lovebug due? How scary lol

Awwww I am kind of assuming I will be the first one to go - twins rarely make it passed 34 weeks apparently. xxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Do they think you will be able to deliver naturally Vicky? BW! You forgot MS! xx


----------



## Kota

Welcome over Love Bugs!!!

Oh my gosh.... Feb babies already??? eeeek!!


----------



## lisa35

Good luck to all you love bugs...not long left for you all now :) x


----------



## _Vicky_

pinkclaire said:


> Do they think you will be able to deliver naturally Vicky? BW! You forgot MS! xx

MS??? whats that then lol

Yes well they are both head down atm so if they stay that way and there are no problems then yes. Sometimes they stop growing so they get them out quick (that happened to my sis) but you never know I get scans every four weeks atm and I think they get closer together toward the end.


----------



## pinkclaire

_Vicky_ said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> Do they think you will be able to deliver naturally Vicky? BW! You forgot MS! xx
> 
> MS??? whats that then lol
> 
> Yes well they are both head down atm so if they stay that way and there are no problems then yes. Sometimes they stop growing so they get them out quick (that happened to my sis) but you never know I get scans every four weeks atm and I think they get closer together toward the end.Click to expand...

MS is Mummysuzie! Just shorthand, BW would of known what I meant lol, but now I read it it must seem funny to anyone else! Haha I'm at work and typing fast, although it doesnt make me do anymore work :haha:

Thats good that at the moment you can, wow twins are very excited, I can only imagine how overwelming that must feel, I am struggling to get my head around having one baby! Must be fantastic to have all those scans, but worrying a the same time? Do many twins get delivered naturally or are c-sections more common? Sorry I dont know much abou twins!


----------



## Beautywithin

_Vicky_ said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> I feel terrible, this weight gain is really getting me down, and to think iv got 12 more weeks, im gunna turn into a heffer x
> 
> me too my darling BUT I have found a slimming world meeting locally and already budgetted for my gym membership to be reinstated from march and I CANT WAIT. Remember we are 2010 diet buddies - its my ohs 30th in June and my aim is to get myself into decent shape again by then. I wont be beating myself up if I am not in my size 8s by then as I hold with the nine months on nine months off guide but its a goal anyway. So how about we plan for us both being back in the size 8's by chirstmas even 2010?Click to expand...


Deal, im not allowed to start the cambridge diet till 12weeks after! which has annoyed me, i wanted to be slim again by the summer,but up till i can start it, im just going to eat sensible and hopefully lose a stone, by my bday in july, i want to be at least a size 10 even if i dont even get back into a 8, 
so yeh lets hope this time next year, i wont be moaning how fat i am lol xx


All updated xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

pinkclaire said:


> MS is Mummysuzie! Just shorthand, BW would of known what I meant lol, but now I read it it must seem funny to anyone else! Haha I'm at work and typing fast, although it doesnt make me do anymore work :haha:
> 
> Thats good that at the moment you can, wow twins are very excited, I can only imagine how overwelming that must feel, I am struggling to get my head around having one baby! Must be fantastic to have all those scans, but worrying a the same time? Do many twins get delivered naturally or are c-sections more common? Sorry I dont know much abou twins!

OOHHHHHH I thought BW was BTW and MS didnt have a clue hahahah

God well I dont know it kind of feels normal tbh the two thing - I find it odd that people only have one hehehehehehehe. Its about 70% of twins that are c section delivery. I kind of dont really care either way at the moment as long as they are healthy. I am assuming some kind of special care stay and all sorts but I am trying to go with the flow.

Its annoying me more now as I cant tell the difference in movement so much as they have met in the middle lol.


----------



## _Vicky_

Beautywithin said:


> Deal, im not allowed to start the cambridge diet till 12weeks after! which has annoyed me, i wanted to be slim again by the summer,but up till i can start it, im just going to eat sensible and hopefully lose a stone, by my bday in july, i want to be at least a size 10 even if i dont even get back into a 8,
> so yeh lets hope this time next year, i wont be moaning how fat i am lol xx
> 
> 
> All updated xxx

lol - can you do cambridge while breast feeding?


----------



## pinkclaire

_Vicky_ said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> MS is Mummysuzie! Just shorthand, BW would of known what I meant lol, but now I read it it must seem funny to anyone else! Haha I'm at work and typing fast, although it doesnt make me do anymore work :haha:
> 
> Thats good that at the moment you can, wow twins are very excited, I can only imagine how overwelming that must feel, I am struggling to get my head around having one baby! Must be fantastic to have all those scans, but worrying a the same time? Do many twins get delivered naturally or are c-sections more common? Sorry I dont know much abou twins!
> 
> OOHHHHHH I thought BW was BTW and MS didnt have a clue hahahah
> 
> God well I dont know it kind of feels normal tbh the two thing - I find it odd that people only have one hehehehehehehe. Its about 70% of twins that are c section delivery. I kind of dont really care either way at the moment as long as they are healthy. I am assuming some kind of special care stay and all sorts but I am trying to go with the flow.
> 
> Its annoying me more now as I cant tell the difference in movement so much as they have met in the middle lol.Click to expand...

Sorry! Stupid shorthand! 

I never thought of it like that! I feel the same about my delivery though, I am trying not to think about it to much as I know I havent got a lot of control over it. It must be worrying though knowing they can come so early.

Do you have to try and monitor movements from both of them then? I guess that must be difficult! I find it hard to tell where my LO is lying, just seems to bash me everywhere lol. Do they sit side my side then rather than in front? See told you I dont know much but I am very intrigued! :haha:


----------



## Beautywithin

_Vicky_ said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> Deal, im not allowed to start the cambridge diet till 12weeks after! which has annoyed me, i wanted to be slim again by the summer,but up till i can start it, im just going to eat sensible and hopefully lose a stone, by my bday in july, i want to be at least a size 10 even if i dont even get back into a 8,
> so yeh lets hope this time next year, i wont be moaning how fat i am lol xx
> 
> 
> All updated xxx
> 
> lol - can you do cambridge while breast feeding?Click to expand...

No :( which may be another thing that gets in the way, because im gunna try breasfeeding, everyone keeps telling me the weight drops off, paris never really took, so i dont no x


----------



## _Vicky_

ahhhhh well see how it goes - I am planning to feed both too all being well so that takes about 800 cals (each baby whoop whoop pass the cakes please) so if thats the case I can ease in gently and hopefully get lots of weight off by eating normally and feeding then tackle the neglected muscles down the gym three times a week while oh manages babies and dogs whoop whoop


----------



## sharan

Welcome to the 3rd tri ladies! This was when reality hit me.


----------



## Beautywithin

I will need to live up to what the words say on my bag "Yummy Mummy lol x


----------



## Pingu

Welcome to 3rd tri Lovebugs :) x


----------



## juliew2561

Whats a lovebug? Am I one? I am due 9th Feb. I'm not 27 weeks till next Tues so shouldn't really be over here yet!! Can I join in the Feb gang?? :hugs:


----------



## Beautywithin

Course you can, do you want me to add you details now? x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Not quite in the last Trimester but I'll be here soon! Lol.
*Only another few weeks to go!*

Due 23rd Feb :pink: &&
*With a little bubba girl!* (to even things out a little, Lol)

x​


----------



## vinnypeanut

I'll be over in a couple of weeks aswell with my little spud!! Wahoo the home run...how exciting!
Cant wait for all the lovebugs to be together again xx


----------



## juliew2561

Beautywithin said:


> Course you can, do you want me to add you details now? x


Yes please! :wohoo:


----------



## glong88

Beautywithin said:


> Course you can, do you want me to add you details now? x

Can you add me too? im due on the 9th of feb along with julie - and im having a boy!! :happydance:


----------



## juliew2561

Can you add me too? im due on the 9th of feb along with julie - and im having a boy!! :happydance:[/QUOTE]

Ooh Glong, we are bump buddies! :hugs:


----------



## glong88

juliew2561 said:


> Can you add me too? im due on the 9th of feb along with julie - and im having a boy!! :happydance:

Ooh Glong, we are bump buddies! :hugs:[/QUOTE]


yey :) how is it going... im getting away to excited now! :happydance:


----------



## Beautywithin

Updated, Julie do you no the sex? or are you on team yellow? x


----------



## juliew2561

I dont know the sex but am finding out in exactly 2 weeks today whoppee!!!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh exciting, dont think i could have waited that long tho, so what do you think the sex is? x


----------



## glong88

juliew2561 said:


> I dont know the sex but am finding out in exactly 2 weeks today whoppee!!!!!

How come you didnt find out at 20 weeks?


----------



## juliew2561

Where I live they have a policy in the hospital that they are not allowed to tell you, and the sonographer was really matter of fact about it! I tried 2 approaches with her to talk her into telling me, the nice friendly approach, and said "if you cant tell me what it is can you tell me what it isnt!" Surely that was funny enough for her to tell me! Then I got arsy with her and said she had no right to withold my own personal information but she was having none of it!

Anyway, we wanted to treat ourself to a private scan and we'll get a 10 min dvd which we will treasure. We are throwing a big party for the family to come round and all watch the dvd together. (Any excuse).

I think I am having a girl as when I realised I was pregnant I had an overwhelming instinct for no apparent reason, and every time I dream of my baby it is a girl every time! They say always trust your instinct but I dont know if it applies in this case.


----------



## glong88

juliew2561 said:


> Where I live they have a policy in the hospital that they are not allowed to tell you, and the sonographer was really matter of fact about it! I tried 2 approaches with her to talk her into telling me, the nice friendly approach, and said "if you cant tell me what it is can you tell me what it isnt!" Surely that was funny enough for her to tell me! Then I got arsy with her and said she had no right to withold my own personal information but she was having none of it!
> 
> Anyway, we wanted to treat ourself to a private scan and we'll get a 10 min dvd which we will treasure. We are throwing a big party for the family to come round and all watch the dvd together. (Any excuse).
> 
> I think I am having a girl as when I realised I was pregnant I had an overwhelming instinct for no apparent reason, and every time I dream of my baby it is a girl every time! They say always trust your instinct but I dont know if it applies in this case.


Ahhh thats not fair! :cry:
I thought I was having a little girl, conveinced myself, yet to have the scan and his his little bits!! hehe

I have a feeling my mum is treating us to a scan with DVD next friday.. fingers crossed- id love to see him again before 9th feb!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hello Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just found this thread. Will we still be using our other one? Looks like it will be vicky and moi to go first woo pee!!! And boys are ruling so far!! BW you forgot Hayley and Aimee.. I think? lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

ill add the rest of the lovebugs Suzie when they make it to 3rd Tri ( not less they want to be added sooner )


----------



## akcher

I'm going to step in here a bit early as the due date for my twins is on the 3rd. Even though my 40 week due date is 2/23, twins always comes early. I'm on team pink AND blue!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Ah right sorry bw..oo 2 lots of twins..exciting! x


----------



## pinkclaire

More twins Akcher! Wow arnt we lucky in the love bugs! xx


----------



## Ash_P

OMG where are all the wee feb girlies? there are soo many boys. Maybe us on team yellow will make the balance up and have some girlies.

I WANNA KNOW WHAT IM HAVING!!!! 

Im so impatient lol


----------



## HayleyJA

Hey all! 
I'm growing a PINK one! And she's due 3rd Feb... can you pop me in the list BW?
Happy Third Trimester all!


----------



## MiissDior

*Arrragghh i cant wait to join you girls 
less than 2weeks now to go fingers crossed 

Due 18th Feb but all going well My little one be here 2 weeks early by section  Team Blue  

xxxxx​*


----------



## soootired

Sorry for intruding but just amazed that febs are here already, i conceived in feb last year. Enjoy the last trimester it goes so quick.


----------



## _Vicky_

akcher said:


> I'm going to step in here a bit early as the due date for my twins is on the 3rd. Even though my 40 week due date is 2/23, twins always comes early. I'm on team pink AND blue!


oohhh yay 'helloooo to twins' lol. Did they give you a revised due date? Are you having a C section that date then? Sorry so many questions lol.

No one has even spoken to me about delivery yet but I know as they are both head down atm there are no plans to intervene. Would love to know what the policy is on your side of the pond.


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay to more twins... i bet i go over due and am one of the last to have my wee man, would just be my luck lol x

Threads been updated


----------



## Beautywithin

Hows you ladies feeling today? x


----------



## Beany1

I'm new to third tri, but feeling knackered and breathless with indigestion apart from that hunky dory lol My little one is due between 6th and 13th Feb, but I think he may be earlier, my birthday is also in Feb, so we shall see :)


----------



## Rach28

Was just having a nosey and then realised I can be in this thread in 3 weeks Eeeeek - where has the time gone?

Our little boy is due 27th Feb :happydance:


----------



## rachyh1990

heya im joining early :D im due 11th feb but reckon she will be here by the 29th jan :D xx


----------



## akcher

_Vicky_ said:


> akcher said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to step in here a bit early as the due date for my twins is on the 3rd. Even though my 40 week due date is 2/23, twins always comes early. I'm on team pink AND blue!
> 
> 
> oohhh yay 'helloooo to twins' lol. Did they give you a revised due date? Are you having a C section that date then? Sorry so many questions lol.
> 
> No one has even spoken to me about delivery yet but I know as they are both head down atm there are no plans to intervene. Would love to know what the policy is on your side of the pond.Click to expand...

I don't have a C-Section scheduled, hopefully there won't be! I have an appt on Tues and they will do a growth scan. I have been seen once a month in my 2nd tri. Once we get closer to the due date, I will get seen, every 2 weeks then every week. I got the due date of 2/3 from a couple websites estimating that twins have a 37 week due date.


----------



## Momma2Bee

Hey! I'm a febuary aswel! The third, expecting a little girl :)


----------



## Beautywithin

Updated!!


----------



## _Vicky_

AARRGGHHHH - I have decided I need one of those 'beep beep' machines that lorries have when they are reversing its just ridiculous!!!!! Went out early this morning and could I find coat that did up - could I B*******X. 

I also bit the bullet and have gained 6inches round my hips since pre preg days EEKKKK - HATE IT. I was 38, 26 38 and lord now I am very different - the boobs and belly doesnt bother me but why the hips? GGRRRRRRRR. I actually had a dream that I ran the 5k race for life next year and was all slim again lol.

How is everyone today? We are carrying on with the nursery today -cleared it all out yesterday hoping to get the painting done today then later am going to have a go at salt dough nursery decorations - yay fun day. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

you no i feel exactly the same Vicky, ordered a size 12 coat last week it arrived and was hanging off me, so ordered a more snug fitted one size 12, came yday, and i cant do it up!! 

My legs are huge, and all my weight goes there & on my face, this time round my boobs dont seem to have got that much bigger maybe because im having a boy?? 

i keep having dreams that i get so big i cant walk, its like a never ending nightmare, i am greatful im pregnant, but im so miserable, i wouldnt mind if i looked half decent and only felt crap, but i look terrible and feel it ! x

Our nursery is all painted now! can i find a i love my bear border? nope toy r us are out of stock, ebay there is none on there at the moment and no one seems to be selling any, TYPICAL!!


----------



## _Vicky_

pinkclaire said:


> Do you have to try and monitor movements from both of them then? I guess that must be difficult! I find it hard to tell where my LO is lying, just seems to bash me everywhere lol. Do they sit side my side then rather than in front? See told you I dont know much but I am very intrigued! :haha:

Well yes I do but no one has asked me to monitor movements and they have very individual patterns - Fynn stays up late and is usually wiggling when I go to bed but Sam moves in the early morning wheras Fynn doesnt until I eat breakfast. Fynn moves more when I have savoury stuff and Sam sweet. Fynn is on the right at the front and Sam is on the left but further back so I feel Fynn more but the last week or so Sam is making his presence felt a lots more. At both scans Sam is the more active one so I am expecting this to get worse lol. Sometimes now they are bigger when I get a kick in the middle I am not sure who it is and Sam seems to be rolling around the last day or so so it wouldnt surprise me if he has moved somewhere.


----------



## pinkclaire

That is so sweet Vicky! I get kicked, bashed etc enough with one I can only imagine how hard it is sleeping for you xx


----------



## AimeeM

Just popping in to say hi and WOW where has the time gone! Will be here in 2 weeks to gossip with you!


----------



## Phexia

:hi: I'm due Feb 7th, having a girl ;) I expect to give birth in January, but you never know, right :)


----------



## Momma2Bee

How do you manage to get any sleep vicky! I can hardly sleep with one LO in there, never mind two  Rosalie seems to be getting so much more active now a days too at night time, so hard to try and sleep :(


----------



## 3 girlies

dont forget me :) im due 5th with my girlie xxx


----------



## lcside

Hi can I join early please. I'm due 10th Feb with a baby boy, I will be 27 weeks in 3 days time. xx


----------



## hayley x

Didnt know you had started a thread here :dance: I know I'm not here till Friday but thats sooner than feels right :dohh: where has the time gone :shrug: I am due 12th with a little girl :D (come on girlies catch up)

xxx


----------



## AutumnSky

I'm due on the 6th Feb, and am on Team Blue :)

xx


----------



## _Vicky_

heheh its fab to see you all coming accross yay!!!!!

If I remember rightly the boys were winning at first when we were all having our 20 week scans but the girls caught up in the end. 

OK OK now my ankles are hurting now thats just weird hehehehehe


----------



## Beautywithin

UPDATED! x


----------



## 2bananas

I'll be over here on monday next week. Due the 15th

Cant believe its almost time for third tri.

Hope you are all doing well at the moment! x


----------



## Beautywithin

Hows the lovebugs doing today? x


----------



## Phexia

Beautywithin said:


> Hows the lovebugs doing today? x

:sleep::sleep:


----------



## MiissDior

*Fingerscrossed be joining you girls nxt thursdayy ​*


----------



## Beautywithin

Phexia- think its night night time for you hehe x


Yay dior hurry up over here x


----------



## juliew2561

Beautywithin said:


> Hows the lovebugs doing today? x

Is it me or is there something every single day! My husband must think I make it all up. If it's not heartburn its cramps, or feeling down, or really hyper, or totally knackered, or really hungry, or lack of movements etc etc!!!

Todays ailment is groin pain. I dont know if its a pregnancy thing or not but the right side of my groin is really tender. Its a bit like sciatic pain but in the groin so I wonder if baby has been pressing on something?

Anyone else got an ailment of the day they wish to share?


----------



## Phexia

juliew2561 said:


> Is it me or is there something every single day! My husband must think I make it all up. If it's not heartburn its cramps, or feeling down, or really hyper, or totally knackered, or really hungry, or lack of movements etc etc!!!
> 
> Todays ailment is groin pain. I dont know if its a pregnancy thing or not but the right side of my groin is really tender. Its a bit like sciatic pain but in the groin so I wonder if baby has been pressing on something?
> 
> Anyone else got an ailment of the day they wish to share?

I agree with this. I don't think my OH hears me anymore when I'm complaining about something new every day :haha:

Today: SPD from hell, headache and baby stomping on my bladder.


----------



## Beautywithin

yep same here julie, i cant walk very far at the moment, without feeling as if my bubs is going to come 


had BH last night for 2 hours was going to go to hos, but it calmed down, 

ah the joys of pregnancy, not long to go now tho ladies xx


----------



## samzi

il be over here on sunday :happydance:


----------



## glong88

Beautywithin said:


> *Well this is it Ladies, we have made it to the last 3 months, I know only a few of us are here at the moment, but give it a few more weeks and all of the lovebugs will be reunited*
> 
> https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp56/craziee_la_mami/duein--02.png
> *2nd
> **
> PinkClaire ( Team Yellow )
> 
> 
> 3rd​
> 
> Akcher ( Team Pink & Blue )
> 
> HayleyJa ( Team Pink )
> 
> Momma2Bee ( Team Pink )
> 
> 4th
> 
> Beautywithin  ( Team Blue )
> 
> Ash P ( Team Yellow)*​
> *Geekone * *( Team Yellow)*
> 
> *5th*
> 
> *MissRhead**( Team Blue )*​
> 
> *Mummysuzie (Team Blue )*
> 
> *3Girlies* *(* *Team Pink **)*
> 
> *6th​*
> *AutumnSky* *( Team Blue )*
> 
> *7th*​
> *Vicky ( Double Team Blue )*​
> *Phexia* *( Team Pink )*​
> *9th*​
> *JulieW*
> 
> *10th​*
> *lcside* *(* *Team Blue **)*
> 
> *Glong* *( Team Blue )*
> 
> *11th*​
> *Rachyh1990* *( Team Pink )*
> 
> 
> *12th​*
> *Hayleyx* *( Team Pink )*
> 
> So far we have 8  Blue Bump ,3  Yellow Bumps, 7 Pink Bumps​


Not sure why i've been moved to 10th?? im the 9th feb- team blue ??


----------



## mummysuzie22

Maybe that's something telling you when he's gonna come  xx


----------



## glong88

mummysuzie22 said:


> Maybe that's something telling you when he's gonna come  xx

Nooooo i dont want to be late, i want to be early :kiss:


----------



## Beautywithin

Oopsy, it must have been where i was adding more yday, all sorted


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: I'm sooo nearly here now :thumbup: xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Fingers crossed Glong!! 

Yayy Hayley not long!! xx


----------



## Momma2Bee

Wow, just hit 7 months today 
Am i the only one totally scared out my mind now that its so close?!?


----------



## _Vicky_

Momma2Bee said:


> Wow, just hit 7 months today
> Am i the only one totally scared out my mind now that its so close?!?


ohh lord I am six months and soooo done now. I am far too huge and cant see how I will get through the next 12 weeks.

I would love to be due right now and to get on with being a mum rather than an incubator hehe I want to get back to the gym and running around and well just turning over in bed would be good. 

Sorry just being a bit fat preggo moaner today lol xxxxxxxxxx Hope you are all blooming xxxxxxxxx


----------



## glong88

_Vicky_ said:


> Momma2Bee said:
> 
> 
> Wow, just hit 7 months today
> Am i the only one totally scared out my mind now that its so close?!?
> 
> 
> ohh lord I am six months and soooo done now. I am far too huge and cant see how I will get through the next 12 weeks.
> 
> I would love to be due right now and to get on with being a mum rather than an incubator hehe I want to get back to the gym and running around and well just turning over in bed would be good.
> 
> Sorry just being a bit fat preggo moaner today lol xxxxxxxxxx Hope you are all blooming xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


I no how your feeling, I feel like this with only 1 baby tho!!


----------



## Momma2Bee

glong88 said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma2Bee said:
> 
> 
> Wow, just hit 7 months today
> Am i the only one totally scared out my mind now that its so close?!?
> 
> 
> ohh lord I am six months and soooo done now. I am far too huge and cant see how I will get through the next 12 weeks.
> 
> I would love to be due right now and to get on with being a mum rather than an incubator hehe I want to get back to the gym and running around and well just turning over in bed would be good.
> 
> Sorry just being a bit fat preggo moaner today lol xxxxxxxxxx Hope you are all blooming xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I no how your feeling, I feel like this with only 1 baby tho!!Click to expand...

Same! I miss running and do gymnastics so much :( I just feel like a great big lump right now lol. Dunno how im gonna get bigger, huge as it is. Not long to go now though girls


----------



## hayley x

I'm still feeling great atm, apart from the SPD :growlmad: I dont feel like baby is due anytime soon even though the time is going so fast!

I have a growth scan on the 19th and then my big 4d scan on 23rd :dance: cant wait xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm now over here too :D Second tri had started to feel a bit irrelevant. I'm due 17th Feb :) Team blue xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I'm due the 8th and it's a girl! :D


----------



## pinkclaire

Ekk, I'm still at the top on my own! Looks scary lol.


----------



## MiissDior

pinkclaire said:


> Ekk, I'm still at the top on my own! Looks scary lol.

*I could be joining you for the 2nd 
my section date may well be feb 2nd yet
just need ask consultant
id luv him born 02/02/2010 
sooo gunna find out fingers crossed on the 26th if il be joining you feb 2nd 

xxx​*


----------



## pinkclaire

Yey miissdior xx


----------



## MiissDior

*
sooo shall let yhuu know when i av my next app if he's giving me that date or if nat what date i will be on  

xxxxxxxx​*


----------



## ripzip

Due on the 9th... Team Blue! :happydance:


----------



## nervouspains

Wow the lovebugs are taking over! lol xx


----------



## Momma2Bee

Getting quiet a few in febuary :O
How are you girlys doing today?
I'm half asleep LO woke me up :(


----------



## glong88

ripzip said:


> Due on the 9th... Team Blue! :happydance:



me tooo :happydance:


----------



## Beautywithin

28 weeks :happydance::happydance:

All updated!! x


----------



## mummysuzie22

YAYY!! xx


----------



## MiissDior

*

Girls 
Iv joined yous in 3rd Tri 

wooohooooo
app with consultant in two weeks 
growth scan before that
and hopefully fingers crossed MAY have delievry date approved 

CANT BELIEVE IM HERE !!
​*


----------



## Beautywithin

what date do you want me to put you under Dior? x


----------



## becky77

Hi love bugs i got lonely in 2nd tri so came over a few days early 
im team pink edd 14th feb .
so pleased to be here at last cant wait to meet my lo xx


----------



## MiissDior

*You can leave me at my 40week EDD for now 
18th Feb 2010

and when i get my offical date i will let you know what iv been changed to 
but he be here two wks early so be either 4th or 2nd of feb 

xxxx​*


----------



## Babyhopes

could i join please? Due 10th Feb, team blue :)

Hello to all the other feb mums to be xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats on 28weeks BW :D xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Updated

x


----------



## samzi

righty, ive had enough - ive decided im officially over here now :rofl:

baby girl due 14th feb 2010 :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## twiggy56

Jeez! Im so slow! Only just realized the lovebugs thread here in 3rd tri!! :yipee:

BW hun, im 17th feb and team *pink* of course! :happydance:

Oh my gawd! Cant believe im in 3rd tri now...*gulp*!! :wacko:


----------



## MummyCarly

Im sneaking over a week early too!!

Woohoo for 3rd Tri!

Baby GIRL Due 18th Feb:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Im coming too!!!

18th Feb Team Blue :D x


----------



## littledancer

Yup, I'm over a smidge early but just in this thread 'till 27 weeks :)

I'm due Feb 16th ish and I'm on team yellow! (I know my ticker is off lol, I think I'm going later because of the length of my cycles)

Hey all!!!


----------



## MiissDior

*Yayyyy 
were all in third tri together now 
xxx​*


----------



## vinnypeanut

No i didnt like that brief lovebug seperation period! Glad weve all been reunited...even if a few of us have cheated!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

no no no its not cheating!! 


enjoy the scan tomoz and make sure you post the pics of vinnie x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I do feel a bit naughty being here early, but 2nd tri just seemed so full of stuff that was soooo long ago for me xx


----------



## twiggy56

im the same katy, felt like all the 16 week appointments, gender announcements, 20 week scans and 'movement' stuff was getting a little old....iv done all that stuff now and felt id outgrown 2nd tri!!

although the threads here are so different, there's actually babies in here!! lol


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Can I come over too....due 25th Feb, team pink !!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies, how we feeling today? my leg are killing where i sleep on mostly my left side now, think all the weight is resting on my leg, feels like iv done a workout or something! x


----------



## _Vicky_

oohhh my legs are starting to kill me too its even waking me up noww booooooo.

Am feeling pretty grotty today - Friday and all that am knackered - roll on the weekend!!!


----------



## becky77

I find i have to keep swapping sides as my legs go dead and really ache so im constantly turning from left to right .Is anyone finding they are a little short of breath after eating too .x


----------



## juliew2561

My ear seems to take all of the weight, I woke up half deaf with a numb ear this morning its a horrible feeling!
Baby Kicked ALL night, husband snored ALL night, cat meowed ALL night! :growlmad:


----------



## twiggy56

I feel like a whale today! Still getting stretchy cramps at night in the sides of the belly...

im the same sleep-wise as you ladies...its either a pee break, changing sides due to numbness, OH is snoring/breathing his stinky breath in my face, iv had a bad dream, shes kicking away like there is no need for sleep, i need a glass of water or just generally incomfortable!!! 

i think its me getting trained up for when she arrives and keeps me up all night..:wacko:


----------



## Beautywithin

twiggy56 said:


> OH is snoring/breathing his stinky breath in my face,



:rofl: this part gets to me aswell, and its even worse because my OH loves curries


----------



## hollyjadebear

I'm joining too! 

Due Feb 15th, team YELLOW!


----------



## Beautywithin

Updated x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Beautywithin said:


> twiggy56 said:
> 
> 
> OH is snoring/breathing his stinky breath in my face,
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: this part gets to me aswell, and its even worse because my OH loves curriesClick to expand...

Same! Isn't that just the worse. He always does it when I've just got comfy too, and then I have to turn over to avoid the smell. Grr xx


----------



## twiggy56

lol! This is a real problem ladies...

think i might start having to 'accidentally' elbow him in the ribs when i get the stink breath...

i will not compromise my comfy position if i eventually get one!! :rofl:


----------



## samzi

some of the threads in 3rd tri scare me :rofl:

im terrified of labour. arrgggh!!! :lol:


----------



## Beautywithin

katy said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twiggy56 said:
> 
> 
> OH is snoring/breathing his stinky breath in my face,
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: this part gets to me aswell, and its even worse because my OH loves curriesClick to expand...
> 
> Same! Isn't that just the worse. He always does it when I've just got comfy too, and then I have to turn over to avoid the smell. Grr xxClick to expand...

it never bothered me befor, but im extra sensitive to smell, even he is brushes his nashers, a billion times i can still smell the curry lol x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Lol, our poor OHs. xx


----------



## gills8752

I'm due 12th with a little girl! Add meeee! :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

I'm officially here today :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

yay hayley!!

lovebugs are all nearly here now!! :happydance:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Aww hayley i feel naughty cuz u waited an extra week and joined properly!! Most of us snuck over a week early....how impatient :blush:


----------



## MummyCarly

Im right there with u on the sneaking over haha!!

And omg my little girl will not stop kicking me... I think shes on a constant sugar high !


----------



## blackrose

I cant wait to be here offically :)


----------



## blaze777

Thought I'd cheekily sneak over :) 

Due on the 19th and we're on team yellow


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## krockwell

I've been sneaking in here for a while... figure I might as well add myself to the list of Lovebugs!! :)

We're due Feb 22 and we're team :yellow: :)
:happydance: :yipee:


----------



## MiissDior

krockwell said:


> I've been sneaking in here for a while... figure I might as well add myself to the list of Lovebugs!! :)
> 
> We're due Feb 22 and we're team :yellow: :)
> :happydance: :yipee:


*welcome along hun
you may as well join us here 
hope your well... xx​*


----------



## Beautywithin

UPDATED

My tooth is giving me jip today :( if its not one thing its another, see MW tuesday so hope to get my blood test results back, im sure im gunna need iron tabs, i did with P, they are vile and would make me puke, hope there is something else i can take in liquid form x


----------



## blackrose

I'm so slow , when does third tri actually start ? My book says week 26


----------



## hayley x

Beautywithin said:


> UPDATED
> 
> My tooth is giving me jip today :( if its not one thing its another, see MW tuesday so hope to get my blood test results back, im sure im gunna need iron tabs, i did with P, they are vile and would make me puke, hope there is something else i can take in liquid form x

:( I was anaemic with Alex and I have been anaemic the whole of this pregnancy and I have found that I havent hardly been sick with the iron tabs this time but last time I couldnt keep them down, so hopefully if you do need them you wont be sick :hugs: xxx


----------



## krockwell

Woop!! :happydance: there are 7 Yellow Bumps now!!!! :yipee:


----------



## MiissDior

*


blackrose said:
↑

I'm so slow , when does third tri actually start ? My book says week 26Click to expand...



pregnancy books its 26wk
but b&b its 27week but we all been cheeky and joining at 26 lol 
xx​*


----------



## blackrose

MiissDior said:


> *
> 
> 
> blackrose said:
> ↑
> 
> I'm so slow , when does third tri actually start ? My book says week 26Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> pregnancy books its 26wk
> but b&b its 27week but we all been cheeky and joining at 26 lol
> xx​*

Not too long so yay!!


----------



## MummyCarly

At 26wks reading 2nd Tri forums about "Gender scans" and team etc, it doesnt really apply to us much so it gets a little boring over there!! Here is where the fun stuff is and the cute baby pictures :D


----------



## AimeeM

MiissDior said:


> *
> 
> 
> blackrose said:
> ↑
> 
> I'm so slow , when does third tri actually start ? My book says week 26Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> pregnancy books its 26wk
> but b&b its 27week but we all been cheeky and joining at 26 lol
> xx​*

Woo-Hoo! That's me in then :D


----------



## samzi

officially in 3rd tri now. eek!!!!


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

hey ladies, anyone else feel like all the muscles in their pelvis have given up? I get electric shocks, sitting standing walking, pretty much doing everything!  2nd baby, so I think my body has given up !!


----------



## Lou+Bubs

I've just moved over to 3rd tri, i am due on the 10th of feb and on team pink!!!


----------



## N474lie

I`m due Feb 14th but might be ealry cause how big she is at the trimster!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Updated! X


----------



## xpinkness87x

im joining you again in here now :) Hellooo everyone!!

Im still team yellow and due 19th :) x


----------



## Rach28

Hi all, I know ppl have joined in early - but is there a thing as too early? 

Im getting abit bored in the 2nd tri thread too and would love to join here and go on the list... pretty please :blush:


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm due on the 12th, with a little boy!


----------



## Beautywithin

Updated... 

Is rather close. but boys are just creeping ahead x


----------



## twiggy56

oooh my goodness, welcome to all the newest lovebugs! 

BW hun, i was sure i was anemic but bloods came back fine...let us know what midwife says at your app, hope u dont have to take those horrible iron tabs hun! :flower:

team blue is taking overrrr!


----------



## Racheltn

Heh, I'm popping over a little early, but I'm Due for Feb 20!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev050pbs__.png
*Sooo excited to see my Lil Man Owen Thomas Neudecker*


----------



## teal

I'm still a bit on the early side but I'm due 24th February and it's team blue for me :happydance: xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning

how we all feeling??

cant believe walking is a mission for me at the moment, walking 20 mins to my daughters school, im puffing and panting time i get there! x


----------



## _Vicky_

ohh i give up everything is a mission now even putting shoes on FFS!!!

Went to sisters saturday to pick up the 'bits' she has for us OMG FLAT BED TRUCK CRAMMED. Cots, units, carriers, bouncers, bumbo seats (?) baby bath, matresses blankets and omg five YES FIVE bin bags FULL of baby clothes OMG OMG OMG We are sooooo lucky I cannot tell you. We now have everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am trying to think of the best way to repay her - do you think a lovely hamper full of chocs and stuff?


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh she will love it vicky, that is very nice of her, wish my family where like that i have to ask if i want anything ( which i hate doing ) iv still a load of things to get! bit hard tho when we are skint,


----------



## teal

Beautywithin - thanks for adding me on :hugs: 

Vicky - that's great your sister had all that for you! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

No probs Teal. park your bum lol your not to early to come over xx


----------



## _Vicky_

I know we are sooo lucky - she has three year old twins and so its even better. She has saved us soooo much money, we paid her a few hundred but nowhere near what it was worth. We are planning on spoiling the kids for birthdays and christmases to come lol.


----------



## AimeeM

Wow you are lucky Vicky!

I am struggling to get my socks on in a morning!


----------



## 2bananas

im here now too,

Due feb 15th, team blue.

Can i be added on please!!!

Hi to everyone!!!! Hope your bubs are kickin the crap out of you as much as mine is, I shouldnt be made to suffer alone!


----------



## AimeeM

Yes i am getting the crap kicked out of my insides too! It is ok though i like to be reminded he is there :D


----------



## 2bananas

AimeeM said:


> Yes i am getting the crap kicked out of my insides too! It is ok though i like to be reminded he is there :D

Glad to hear it!!!! 

I swear i've got the next beckham in here lol x


----------



## Beautywithin

UPDATED: oh yeh my Adam is some what of a mover, he tends to move extra when im eating ( which feels strange ) but im not going to moan, i love him kicking, is the one thing i love in pregnancy


----------



## LyndsayLou

Hello!!

Please can you add me, my pink bundle of joy is due on the 18th!!

Thank you x x


----------



## NuKe

hi ladies!!! this is my first day in 3rd tri! hope you are all doing well! I'm due on the 22nd feb and I'm on team PINK!! :pink:


----------



## Amandabelk05

Woohoo!! :happydance:

Can you add me please:

Due 19th = Team........YELLOW!!! Seems all us ladies on the 19th are Yellow!

I can't believe how fast my pregnancy has flown by!


----------



## xpinkness87x

lol its nice to see other people are having problems putting there socks on lol. 

I dropped something on the floor earlier and i couldnt see it because my bump was in the way :blush: 

Had to get my OH to take my UGGs off for me yesterday as well lol xx


----------



## Beautywithin

UPDATED x


----------



## Rach28

Guess it is too early for me then as I wasnt added on the list :nope:

I shall still lurk and read whats happening for everyone though untill I am 'officially' in the thread!


----------



## blackrose

Rach28 said:


> Guess it is too early for me then as I wasnt added on the list :nope:
> 
> I shall still lurk and read whats happening for everyone though untill I am 'officially' in the thread!

Me too :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope everyone is well :) I can just about manage to put my socks and stuff on, but have a tendency to lose my balance so have to lean against the wall xx


----------



## broody_mama

I'm waving the pink flag!!! Woop woop! Due Feb 18th, being induced between 5th and 12th, though might find out tomorrow when exactly!


----------



## Chasley

Hi guys do you think I could join this thread? I am due the 10th Feb and am having a little girl! 

Getting so excited but also still so disorganised! Lol Cant wait till christmas when I will have 5min to spare to get everything in place! 

XX


----------



## LyndsayLou

Thank you for adding me to the list x x 

Hope everyone and their LO's are good x x


----------



## Beautywithin

Hey dont get the hump if i have forgot to add you to the list just give me a gentle reminder x


----------



## Tricks26

Hello ladies I have moved over now from 2nd tri and im due on the 15th Feb and Im team yellow xxxxxxxx
Thanks Tricks xx


----------



## Beautywithin

UPDATED!

Welcome over tricks x


----------



## Beautywithin

Ladies, Ladies,Ladies, can you please state if you would like to be added to the list, because it gets confusing when some say they will be over in a week or 2, then get upset because i hav'nt added them, i dont want to upset anyone! and if i have missed you out then PM me and i will add your details right away xx


----------



## blackrose

Beautywithin said:


> Ladies, Ladies,Ladies, can you please state if you would like to be added to the list, because it gets confusing when some say they will be over in a week or 2, then get upset because i hav'nt added them, i dont want to upset anyone! and if i have missed you out then PM me and i will add your details right away xx

Makes sense :thumbup: Can you add me please .. A little early as im due the 27th :blush:


----------



## Beautywithin

Added x


----------



## freyaliz

Add me please! Team Pink due 15th Feb:happydance:


----------



## _Vicky_

hellooo all - well went for another scan today lord waited around forever and then had to wait forever again for the consultant.

Everything fabulous both still boys lol and growing well. Sam is now breech and Fynn is not so they have swapped lol. I have another scan in 4 weeks and my hospital tour (EEKK) then another scan at 34, 36 and 38 weeks blimey!!! We didnt get photos as its all a real squash in there now so she couldnt get a good view. 

Hope you are all well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MiissDior

*Glad to hear your little Boys are doing great
they sound soo cheeky lol
Oh you get hosp tour best of luck
xxxx​*


----------



## littledancer

hellooo all - well went for another scan today lord waited around forever and then had to wait forever again for the consultant.



> Everything fabulous both still boys lol and growing well. Sam is now breech and Fynn is not so they have swapped lol. I have another scan in 4 weeks and my hospital tour (EEKK) then another scan at 34, 36 and 38 weeks blimey!!! We didnt get photos as its all a real squash in there now so she couldnt get a good view.
> 
> Hope you are all well xxxxxxxxxx

So exciting! Glad to hear that all is well and the little boys are doing fab :)


----------



## geekone

Oh my there are so many of us now. Great news Vicky must be nice to have so many scans.


----------



## blackrose

How's everyone feeling today ? I'm feeling a bit miserable :( , need to do something to cheer myself up . OH's preoccupied playing games today and im feeling hormonal so I'm huffy at him ... ops


----------



## teal

Vicky - glad your scan went well! 

Blackrose - hope you're feeling better :hugs: xx


----------



## blackrose

I'm thinking comfort food and some sleep :)


----------



## teal

These days sleep always sounds good! xx


----------



## Rach28

Beautywithin said:


> Hey dont get the hump if i have forgot to add you to the list just give me a gentle reminder x

No probs hun, no 'hump' here - just bump!! 


Baby seems to have been all over the place today. Whilst sat at my desk I could feel him moving really high up - then driving home in the car, I had that rolling/squirming sensation just below my belly button - as if he's doing rolly polly's in there - does anyone else get this? Or has your bubs settled into one place?


----------



## luca123

Hello

Can I join please?

I'm due on the second and am team yellow. Thanks


----------



## becky77

Sleep and chocolate seem to fix all my problems at the moment lol.Also is anyone finding that you think your in a perfectly good mood but people round you are saying whats up with you your a little touchy aint you ,oh keeps saying im touchy and i thought i was fine lol x


----------



## Beautywithin

Claire you have someone to keep you company now x


----------



## pinkclaire

Wahoo! I thought I was the only one out there! Welcome luca xx


----------



## blackrose

Nope staying team yellow myself :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Rach28 said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> Hey dont get the hump if i have forgot to add you to the list just give me a gentle reminder x
> 
> No probs hun, no 'hump' here - just bump!!
> 
> 
> Baby seems to have been all over the place today. Whilst sat at my desk I could feel him moving really high up - then driving home in the car, I had that rolling/squirming sensation just below my belly button - as if he's doing rolly polly's in there - does anyone else get this? Or has your bubs settled into one place?Click to expand...

Mine wriggles a lot, but always goes back to the same place eventually. xx


----------



## samzi

little issy was wriggling about like a crazy thing earlier :happydance: so cute seeing my belly move and jiggle about :lol:


----------



## WTTMommy

I can't wait to get here! I think I have a few more days right? 27 wks can be considered 3rd tri? :shrug:


----------



## blackrose

WTT mommy I joined this group early yesterday . hehe I was bold :) , you should too


----------



## twiggy56

WTTMommy...i moved over at 26+1!! Ha! I was too impatient!! :rofl:

Move when u feel comfortable hun! Or maybe just to this 3rd tri lovebugs thread first to ease u in?!

(Make sure u say if u 'officially' want to be added btw!) 

and can i just say...my god- you team yellow'ers have some bloody strong will power! I salute you!! lol xx


----------



## blackrose

ladies , quick question , Does anyone count kicks yet ? Or should we ? How many should we have ? I'm such a worrier .


----------



## blackrose

twiggy56 said:


> WTTMommy...i moved over at 26+1!! Ha! I was too impatient!! :rofl:
> 
> Move when u feel comfortable hun! Or maybe just to this 3rd tri lovebugs thread first to ease u in?!
> 
> (Make sure u say if u 'officially' want to be added btw!)
> 
> and can i just say...my god- you team yellow'ers have some bloody strong will power! I salute you!! lol xx

Its killing me !! but I promised OH :cry:


----------



## teal

I'm thinking about moving over just now. Feeling out of place in second trimester and I'm probably impatient aswell!

I wouldn't have been able to stay on team yellow - I have no self control :rofl: 

Blackrose - I've not been kick counting. Midwife hasn't mentioned it to me but I have my next appointment at 28 weeks so I was going to ask about it then xx


----------



## blackrose

I've yet too feel comfortable enough to introduce myself to the other third tri ladies , But I feel really comfortable with this group :) , makes me feel less impatient . I must ask at my next appointment next week might help me chill out a bit .


----------



## xpinkness87x

twiggy56 said:


> WTTMommy...i moved over at 26+1!! Ha! I was too impatient!! :rofl:
> 
> Move when u feel comfortable hun! Or maybe just to this 3rd tri lovebugs thread first to ease u in?!
> 
> (Make sure u say if u 'officially' want to be added btw!)
> 
> and can i just say...my god- you team yellow'ers have some bloody strong will power! I salute you!! lol xx



I have another scan on 1st December and im still in two minds about finding out the sex lol!! 28 weeks with out knowing it would be... should i spoil the suprise...or wait out the other 12 weeks. 

My OH still wants a suprise lol!!


----------



## AimeeM

You are supposed to kick count from 28 weeks i have read in numerous places, but i do it already seen as i feel them so often. I don't see the harm in getting checked over if you don't feel 10+ kicks in a day at this stage xx


----------



## _Vicky_

In my notes it says you dont need to count kicks unless the MW tells you to. I kind of take notice but its getting harder to tell which one is which now. I must feel at least two an hour and notice if I dont. Mind you I get scanned every four weeks too


----------



## pinkclaire

I read that they don't tell you to count kicks anymore, just get to know what's normal for your baby and call if this changes. My baby kicks all day and all night pretty much, if be forever counting! But I would certainly
know if something changes x


----------



## twiggy56

I would be getting into some serious figures if i counted movements!! 

I swear there's an energizer bunny in there coz she just never stops!! :rofl:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Im not a kick counter. Baby has some days where it feels like hes re-arranging his womb furniture and other days when hes lazing on his womb sofa and doesnt move all that much but ive found that quite normal for him. Id only worry if i didnt feel anything at all in a day!

Had an appt with consultant today....my fundal height is measuring 29cm. Bit too big but baby is measuring spot on by scans! Also got a total bollocking for not taking my iron tablets...apparently i am badly aneamic, My consultant threatened me with a transfusion :( x


----------



## littledancer

> ladies , quick question , Does anyone count kicks yet ? Or should we ? How many should we have ? I'm such a worrier .

I try counting 10 kicks first thing in the morning and before bed at night, it usually only takes about 1 min. to get to 10 lol, I have a little hyper-baby :)

I figure it's a good habit to get into but they usually only recommend that you need to do this after 28 weeks :)


----------



## memewest

Hi Ladies..... can i be added please??
Team Pink due 11.02.2010
Think i should have moved over a few days ago..... doh!!
xx


----------



## blackrose

Thanks girls , I'm just a worrier :) . Went to see 2012 this evening it was really good ! Anyone else seen it ?


----------



## Beautywithin

29 weeks :happydance: thank gawd it my last week in the 20's it has dragged a little, to think my lil man could be here in 10 weeks time !! x


----------



## Phexia

blackrose said:


> Thanks girls , I'm just a worrier :) . Went to see 2012 this evening it was really good ! Anyone else seen it ?

I saw it last Friday, loved it :) I was excited the whole time, really tired when I got home :haha:


----------



## teal

wow congrats on 29 weeks!! xx


----------



## wishinforbaby

27 weeks today, yay!!! final on the last stretch, can't wait to meet my little boy!! Hope you're all keeping well :) xxxx


----------



## blackrose

Phexia said:


> blackrose said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls , I'm just a worrier :) . Went to see 2012 this evening it was really good ! Anyone else seen it ?
> 
> I saw it last Friday, loved it :) I was excited the whole time, really tired when I got home :haha:Click to expand...

Same it was fantastic , baby was jumping at all the loud bits :thumbup:


----------



## Phexia

Just got home from midwife/doc ... am now on Nexium for gastritis, sleeping pills because of SPD pain, and may be having my growth scan a bit earlier than 34 weeks because I'm measuring 32-33 weeks :wacko: Also had ketones in my urine because I'm not eating enough ... *sigh* :dohh:


----------



## Mrs M

Hi Ladies..... can i join you please?? 

I know im a few days early to be here. 

We are Team Yellow and im due 23.02.2010. I cant wait.


----------



## littleRoo

Moved over today!.

Been having Braxton Hicks very regulary for the last few days and a lot of pressure down below. There have been times where i can't move from it. Does anyone else have any experiences of this. Could my spd be a cause of this aswell do you think?.

X


----------



## gills8752

twiggy56 said:



> I swear there's an energizer bunny in there coz she just never stops!! :rofl:

Hahaha Me too! She went mental the other night, kicking so hard I could see her little foot on my belly!! :cry::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## teal

wow gills! 

Sometimes I'll get kicks that can really make me jump. A huge kick woke me up yesterday morning xx


----------



## 2bananas

Hi all!!

Hope you are all feeling good today!!

Just a quickie - Is anyone at the stage now where you feel really breathless? Yesterday I found myself gasping for breath while talking to a friend over coffee (whats that about?) - Not to mention walking upstairs is just about killing me off! I cant stand it. It doesnt feel as bad today but im really missing being able to fill my lungs up with air, I dont remember it starting so early last time round, im sure it never felt this much hard work just breathing!


----------



## gills8752

I've got that too. My bubba is breech so apparently that's why I'm so out of breath. She turned a couple of days ago so had at least 8 hours without heartburn and not being able to breath then she turned back. Which nearly made me be sick. God its not a nice feeling! :sick:


----------



## Alison Hedley

Can I join Ladies xx I am due 10th Feb, my ticker is one day out xxx We are Team Yellow xxx


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> I've got that too. My bubba is breech so apparently that's why I'm so out of breath. She turned a couple of days ago so had at least 8 hours without heartburn and not being able to breath then she turned back. Which nearly made me be sick. God its not a nice feeling! :sick:

wow - thats really strange you saying that.

I was lying in bed last night and came over feeling sick - cos the baby moved, but not a kick it was more like the whole body turning and omg, almost pukefest! And - I didnt have heartburn last night like i normally do - very strange. Not having heartburn was a godsend though - would still rather be able to breathe though i think lol


----------



## AimeeM

I have been very breathless for a while now. The scan showed he was laid right across the top from one side to another just under my ribs cos i have a low placenta so there is no room for him at the bottom! I dread to think how it will be in a few more weeks :shock:


----------



## my3girls

Can I join you I know its early, I am on team pink due on 26.02.2010 xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Updated!!! X


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow loads of lovebugs now, we're taking over! Xx


----------



## WTTMommy

May I be added as well? I know I still have a few days to go. :blush:

I'm on team :pink: due on Feb 23rd. :D


----------



## Beautywithin

Funny how there isnt anyone for the 1st of feb yet.... the girlies are leading xx


----------



## blackrose

I cant wait till all our little lovebugs start arriving :)


----------



## blackrose

ALSO .... 99 Days to go !! wooohoooo !!:happydance:


----------



## AimeeM

blackrose said:


> ALSO .... 99 Days to go !! wooohoooo !!:happydance:

Congratulations :D


----------



## Caz-x

Can I be added please???? Team yellow on 20 Feb!!!!! 92 days to go, dreaming nothing but pink, but have a feeling it's another blue bundle lol 
x


----------



## AimeeM

I say always trust your dreams ;)


----------



## Caz-x

Awww, 

thanks AimeeM. How bizarre, we are due a day apart and both have little boys called Kaden (just spelt a bit different lol!!). Spooky.
x


----------



## AimeeM

Oh yeah, i didn't notice, how weird! Do you have any names in mind for this little one? 

Oh yeah, congrats on the third tri!! :D xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Welcome over Caz!


----------



## MummyCarly

Welcome over, we should almost all be here by now :D


----------



## cath

Ooooh, please can you put me down, I'm due on the 11th, Team Pink


----------



## Caz-x

We have a few names sorted AimeeM, still have our girls name from last time but adding to the list, but finding it harder with the boys name. Need to pin hubby down to help more me thinks lol. It will all be a secret till the day though as I hate that people offer their 'oppinions' when you tell them (MIL was the worst, we had a list of 10 last time and agreed to share the list IF she kept quiet, yet straight after we got 'well, I dont like..... and this one ...... sounds like etc etc etc!!! ).

Home run now girlies, xmas, new year then hello babies!!!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I have 2 days until I'm in third trimester!
Due 23rd Feb with little bubba girl! :pink:

x


----------



## Beautywithin

UPDATED x


----------



## AimeeM

YEY! I am officially in the B&B 3rd trimester :D

Caz, best way to keep it a secret, we got it all with Kaydens name and got it with this ones name too. Although it makes me want it more :D


----------



## AimeeM

Ohhhh i have moved up a box too :D :D


----------



## alismith92

hiii i'm due on the 2nd February with a little girl :D


----------



## Beautywithin

How are you ladies this morning? x


----------



## vinnypeanut

Im not bad BW. Little man has dropped right down over the last week and im finding it alot easier to breathe and the heartburn has eased alot. Though im waiting for him to turn back around just to be awkward.

My cousin was taken in to be induced yesterday. Shes been having regular contractions for a week but no progress so they decided to admit her.
Just waiting for news of her little ones arrival. Hopefully he should be here by this evening. :D So excited!!!


How are you BW?
XX


----------



## Beautywithin

im feeling very uncomfy at the moment! but it will only get worse as the weeks go by lol

Oh does you cousin no the sex?, so exciting, my cousin's gf is due same day as me, so we have had bets who will pop first 


Cant believe we are nearly in december im putting my tree up next week x


----------



## _Vicky_

OOHHH yay baby arrival Vinneypeanut how exciting!!! 

I am well BW how about you?

I am contemplating getting a post birth girdle lol but measured my waist today AND ITS 43 INCHES FFS hehehehe it was 26 pre pg hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 


yay just finished painting the nursery yay yay yay!!!!! Going to clean carpet tomorrow/ tues then hopefully all the stuff can go in by the weekend I CANT WAIT we have sooo much stuff piled in all the other rooms its unreal heheheheheh

My plan is to get in done by 30 weeks just in case so looks like I may be on track WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!!!

I am on a baking binge atm and never cooked in my life lol so am making a chocolate sponge this afternoon yum yum............


----------



## vinnypeanut

Yep shes having another boy. Her first is 4 and she had a silent labour with him. Didnt even know he was coming until she went for a poo and her waters broke....he arrived 20 minutes later! No pain until he crowned and no tearing! Lucky duck! So shes hoping for a similar birth after theyve broke her waters!
I cant wait but I know when i see him im gonna get so emotional and jealous that i still have to wait 10 weeks or so for my little guy!

Vicky would love to see a recent bump pic. Dont think ive seen one for a few weeks...ur hiding that fab twin bump from us :(
Oh and chocolate sponge :O :O
I want one!!!!


----------



## hayley x

:hi: girls how is everyone today? Hope you're all having lovely weekends :) xxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Congratulations Hayley!!!
More importantly hope you've had a smashing weekend!!!! :D
xxx


----------



## teal

Congratulations Hayley! xx


----------



## WTTMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> I have 2 days until I'm in third trimester!
> Due 23rd Feb with little bubba girl! :pink:
> 
> x

Every time I come across your posts I think oh wow, we're due the same day with little girls... and then I see your avatar and realize we established this already, quite a few times. :rofl:

Can't wait to start 3rd tri too!!


----------



## _Vicky_

Yay Hayley - congratulations!!!!




vinnypeanut said:


> Vicky would love to see a recent bump pic. Dont think ive seen one for a few weeks...ur hiding that fab twin bump from us :(
> Oh and chocolate sponge :O :O
> I want one!!!!

here you go - 6-28 week progression - lol

ps chocolate cake was lovely
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## blackrose

Congrats hayley :) xxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

I LOVE it! You look fab!!
Did you eat the whole cake??? :O hahaha

Oh and thought id update on my cousin...useless hospital only just got their butts in gear this afternoon and she was given her first pessary about half n hour ago.
I hope its a fast labour like last time :D
xx


----------



## gills8752

ahhhh my bubba has turned into a bumble bee overnight. she won't stop kicking me!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## chocbanana

Please could you add me? I'm the 19th and a YELLOW! :happydance:


----------



## blackrose

chocbanana said:


> Please could you add me? I'm the 19th and a YELLOW! :happydance:

:hugs: Another yellow !! :happydance:


----------



## Momma2Bee

gills8752 said:


> ahhhh my bubba has turned into a bumble bee overnight. she won't stop kicking me!!!!!! :cry:

aww :(
no how you feel, i feel like LO's personal boxing bag lately!


----------



## MummyCarly

Momma2Bee said:


> gills8752 said:
> 
> 
> ahhhh my bubba has turned into a bumble bee overnight. she won't stop kicking me!!!!!! :cry:
> 
> aww :(
> no how you feel, i feel like LO's personal boxing bag lately!Click to expand...

Right there with you ladies, she just wont calm down!!:wacko:


----------



## teal

I moved up a box today :happydance: 

Hope everyone is doing ok :flower: xx


----------



## blackrose

OOOOOh teal , that means I move up soon !! was supposed to have a lie in while OH is at an interview ( fingers crossed for him ) , But LO woke me up wriggling around , such a nice way to wake up !


----------



## 2bananas

Hi everyone.

Hows everyone on this miserable monday morning - has anyone in the country got nice weather? the rain is sooooooooooo depressing!!

I woke up this morning really excited as im 28 weeks today and feel like i'm finally getting towards that finish line!! and im still convinced i'll have bub at around 37 weeks so could be 9 weeks to go - I know, its never gonna happen lol x


----------



## AimeeM

Happy 28 weeks!! We have actually got nice weather, a little bit cold but very sunny =)


----------



## Tricks26

Im 28 weeks today too 2bananas!!!!! hooray im getting really excited now, i have a growth scan on friday which im looking forward too, weather is awful here too but not going to let the weather get me down, happy 28 weeks!!!!!

Tricks xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning, i got soaked dropping Paris off to school... P made me laugh she said mum when Adam is here how you going to hold an umbrella,push him and hold my school bags! good point, lol i guess i will have to look a mess and do without an umbrella

nearly 30 weeks, cant wait to hit that mark


----------



## 2bananas

Tricks26 said:


> Im 28 weeks today too 2bananas!!!!! hooray im getting really excited now, i have a growth scan on friday which im looking forward too, weather is awful here too but not going to let the weather get me down, happy 28 weeks!!!!!
> 
> Tricks xxxx

Happy 28 weeks to you too!!!! I want another scan!!!! How can I go about that then? We only get a 12 and 20 week. Can i request another one?


----------



## 2bananas

Beautywithin said:


> Morning, i got soaked dropping Paris off to school... P made me laugh she said mum when Adam is here how you going to hold an umbrella,push him and hold my school bags! good point, lol i guess i will have to look a mess and do without an umbrella
> 
> nearly 30 weeks, cant wait to hit that mark

lol - Well they have got those umbrella's that attach to the buggys now havnt they- I have to admit I wouldnt trust one as far as I could throw it though, i always think they look like they are about to fly away. Still - maybe they work, you could perhaps be the guinea pig and let us know if they are good or not :thumbup: 

x


----------



## Tricks26

im having extra scans 4 of them because im high risk for bmi and diabetes, but i say lucky me!!!!


----------



## 2bananas

Oh i see, yes, lucky you!!!!

maybe i'l have a moan to my midwife when i see her tomorrow and get all diva on her and demand another scan - just because!! :)


----------



## Beautywithin

2bananas said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> Morning, i got soaked dropping Paris off to school... P made me laugh she said mum when Adam is here how you going to hold an umbrella,push him and hold my school bags! good point, lol i guess i will have to look a mess and do without an umbrella
> 
> nearly 30 weeks, cant wait to hit that mark
> 
> lol - Well they have got those umbrella's that attach to the buggys now havnt they- I have to admit I wouldnt trust one as far as I could throw it though, i always think they look like they are about to fly away. Still - maybe they work, you could perhaps be the guinea pig and let us know if they are good or not :thumbup:
> 
> xClick to expand...


Oh really i have never seen them, will defo invest in one tho x


----------



## teal

Congrats to both of you on 28 weeks! 

Beautywithin - really not long until you're 30 weeks. 

I can't believe almost 27 weeks - no idea where thet ime has gone! xx


----------



## twiggy56

:yipee: happy 28 weeks 2bananas and tricks!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jaspies mummy

Me too due 19th FEb and on team yellow - funny how everyone of us due 19th is on team yellow. there will be alot surprises that day


----------



## MUMOF5

Please can you add me to the list. Team Pink - due 28th February. Thank you. xx


----------



## blackrose

MUMOF5 said:


> Please can you add me to the list. Team Pink - due 28th February. Thank you. xx

:hugs: Hey


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

How is everyone today? 

I'm a little worried about bubs lack of movement. I've only felt him once for a few seconds so far today. But i've been really sick and not eaten so don't know if that's why :shrug: xx


----------



## glong88

katy said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> I'm a little worried about bubs lack of movement. I've only felt him once for a few seconds so far today. But i've been really sick and not eaten so don't know if that's why :shrug: xx

Im the same as you Katy, only felt him once if that today :shrug:


----------



## hollyjadebear

glong88 said:


> katy said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I'm a little worried about bubs lack of movement. I've only felt him once for a few seconds so far today. But i've been really sick and not eaten so don't know if that's why :shrug: xx
> 
> Im the same as you Katy, only felt him once if that today :shrug:Click to expand...

My MW said try eating chocolate, it gets LO moving without fail every single time!

Try it, might work for you x


----------



## MUMOF5

hollyjadebear said:


> glong88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katy said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I'm a little worried about bubs lack of movement. I've only felt him once for a few seconds so far today. But i've been really sick and not eaten so don't know if that's why :shrug: xx
> 
> Im the same as you Katy, only felt him once if that today :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My MW said try eating chocolate, it gets LO moving without fail every single time!
> 
> Try it, might work for you xClick to expand...

Or a glass of cold fizzy drink, works everytime for me :thumbup:


----------



## Beautywithin

UPDATED xx 


defo try a cold glass of something katy! or ice cream x


----------



## chocbanana

I find that anything sugary wakes the bump up! If you've not eaten much he/she won't have much energy either.

It might be you've been busy today and not noticed the movement as much?...
xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Hey sorry to invade just wanted to update from yesterday and announce the birth of my new baby cousin. Callum Richard born last night weighin 6lbs10oz :cloud9:

Hope everyones good. Oh and Katy, Vinnie hasnt moved much today either....it must be the boys having a lazy day!! xx


----------



## WTTMommy

:rofl: Lazy day for the boys eh? My little girl had the hiccups today, go figure! :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

vinnypeanut said:


> Hey sorry to invade just wanted to update from yesterday and announce the birth of my new baby cousin. Callum Richard born last night weighin 6lbs10oz :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyones good. Oh and Katy, Vinnie hasnt moved much today either....it must be the boys having a lazy day!! xx

Congrats on your little cousin :) 

I ended up going up to be monitored because I was worrying and had literally not felt him all day. Got put on the monitors and all is okay :thumbup: he's just lazy xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Thanks hun.

Glad everythings okay and well done you for going to get monitored!! 
Had my 28wk checkup today(couple of days early) and all is good there. She measured me at 26cm though....the consultant measured last wednesday at 29cm. :/ Just goes to show how inaccurate the FH is xx


----------



## MummyCarly

Well... I went in for the glucose test/Blood tests/Anti D... But couldnt do it because I had some strawberry milk at breakfast time.... apparently that ruins the test because of the sugar so I have to go back on Friday and get it done :(

Belly measured a week ahead at 29cm, Heartbeat was perfect :) she was kicking away at the doppler the midwife was amazed at how lively she is!


----------



## purple_kiwi

hey.. so kinda coming in late but im not a super big poster any way lol.. so back in the beginning my doctor gave me a January due date but after my first scan he realized it was really February 3 so after much time of just not really posting and stuff will you let me join lol :D im on team yellow as at my 20 week scan they couldn't see to tell what it is so we might be finding out at my growth scan on Dec 3 if it decides to let us see lol..


----------



## EMYJC

Please can you add me beauty- 21st Feb same as Aimee team blue xx


----------



## Beautywithin

UPDATED x


----------



## gills8752

Urck I have a dead arm from 28 week bloods. blurgh. So I bought myself so lovely puff pasty mincemeat pastrys.....mmmmmmm. Cuppa tea and some pastrys I think! :)


----------



## Tricks26

Morning all how are we all this morning ?? xx


----------



## juliew2561

Hi everyone

Beautywithin, can you update me to team PINK! :happydance:

Had my 4d scan last week and we are having a healthy chubby girl apparently! I have a lovely pic but havent had chance to upload it yet, we had a big guess the gender party at weekend.

We will be calling her Daisy. XX


----------



## teal

Julie - congrats on team pink :flower: xx


----------



## WTTMommy

I'm officially here as of today!! :happydance: I can't believe how fast this is all happening. :shock:


----------



## Pixie71

Hi Am due on Feb 4th, can you add me please?
Thanks


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

WTTMommy said:


> I'm officially here as of today!! :happydance: I can't believe how fast this is all happening. :shock:

I agree, hardly any time at all now till we all have :baby:s! Although at the same time it feels like I've been pregnant for ages xx


----------



## hollyjadebear

katy said:


> WTTMommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially here as of today!! :happydance: I can't believe how fast this is all happening. :shock:
> 
> I agree, hardly any time at all now till we all have :baby:s! Although at the same time it feels like I've been pregnant for ages xxClick to expand...


SNAP! I've known for nearly 25 weeks!

COME ON CLOCK, FAST FORWARD!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Pixie71 said:


> Hi Am due on Feb 4th, can you add me please?
> Thanks

Oh same due date as me aswelcome over :baby:


congrats Julie on your pink bundle xx


----------



## teal

I just noticed that team pink has over taken team blue! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

It's odd, because when people were announcing what they were having I thought there were way more boys! I obviously can't count or missed some threads :lol: xx


----------



## _Vicky_

hhe i remember this from second tri boys were winning hands down for the early feb due dates but girls took over for the latter due dates.

xxxxxx


----------



## Rach28

Ive stuck it our for as long as possible but cant wait any longer - a few days early - but im officially joining!!

Thank you beautywithin for already adding me to the list :thumbup:

So the pinks are in the lead at the moment - will be really interesting to see what the Team Yellow's end up having....

Has everyone set an official date for maternity leave starting?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Well I'm signed off sick because I'm still throwing up all the time :( But I'm not sure when I go from being ill to being on maternity. I need to phone my boss I think and have a chat and see xx


----------



## Rach28

Aww Katy, sorry to hear that. I get the odd day when im sick again but thats it. Poor you hun :O(


----------



## emma77

Please can you add me for 25th? I am sneaking over a couple of days early as feeling rather impatient. I am on team yellow.

xx


----------



## blaze777

Wow, us team yellows are catching up :)


----------



## teal

Rach - My mat leave is going to start on the 1st February. I have annual leave to use up so that will take effect from the middle of January. xx


----------



## samzi

im now signed off sick till maternity leave starts in 4 weeks.


----------



## Beautywithin

Im missing work, i had to leave my job back in june due to terrible MS and i couldnt cope with the 12 hour shifts, enjoy mat leave ladies, you deserve the break x


----------



## pollypop

Hiya could you add me please. I'm due the 23rd and i'm on team blue xxx


----------



## blackrose

Katy , sorry to hear your not well hun :) Rach I got impatient and came over too !


----------



## littledancer

As you can see from my signature I'm just a bit excited about maternity leave lol, I'm done the end of January. Hopefully baby does not make an early entrance!


----------



## gills8752

OOoh I've pulled a muscle at the front of my foofff..ouchy!


----------



## twiggy56

gills8752 said:


> OOoh I've pulled a muscle at the front of my foofff..ouchy!

oooh ouch! I get kicked in the foof alot these days! Bloody painful i tell ya!!


----------



## blackrose

wow !! suddenly nervous , OH's sister in law is in labour right now, she's not due for another 5 weeks . And my friend just had a baby boy 3 weeks early aaaaagh


----------



## pinkclaire

My friend had her baby 5 weeks early today as well!


----------



## blackrose

Thats crazy ! how is her baby ? OH is very worried bless him , I'm like a mad woman worrying too


----------



## MUMOF5

Evie decided to come 6 weeks early! hoping it doesnt happen again. Just goes to show though the countdown to the big day might not be as long as some of us expect :wacko:. xx


----------



## blackrose

MUMOF5 said:


> Evie decided to come 6 weeks early! hoping it doesnt happen again. Just goes to show though the countdown to the big day might not be as long as some of us expect :wacko:. xx

It really does make u think , I know its madness but now I'm worrying about my hospital bag ALREADY :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

Little girl is fine, weighed 5lb 3oz is breathing and feeding on her own. Has to be in an incubator for a couple of weeks but nothing serious just to keep her warm and make sure she puts on weight xx


----------



## WTTMommy

When's everyone hoping to go into labour? Not that what we want actually happens anyway. :rofl: I will be 38+5 on Valentine's Day, that would be a nice time also. ;)

Maybe I'm alone on this one... but I'd like to deliver after 38 weeks, but before my due date. The thought of going into March is driving me nuts!


----------



## pinkclaire

blackrose said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Evie decided to come 6 weeks early! hoping it doesnt happen again. Just goes to show though the countdown to the big day might not be as long as some of us expect :wacko:. xx
> 
> It really does make u think , I know its madness but now I'm worrying about my hospital bag ALREADY :wacko:Click to expand...

I am worried as well. I was born 6 weeks early so hoping history doesn't repeat itself! I am getting married at 36 weeks so hoping baby stays in until at least then!


----------



## blackrose

Pinkclaire that's a relief , glad to hear she's doing well ! I'd love if it was nearer the beginning of feb for me than the end , but I've no doubt it'll be early march :)


----------



## pollypop

WTTMommy said:


> When's everyone hoping to go into labour? Not that what we want actually happens anyway. :rofl: I will be 38+5 on Valentine's Day, that would be a nice time also. ;)
> 
> Maybe I'm alone on this one... but I'd like to deliver after 38 weeks, but before my due date. The thought of going into March is driving me nuts!


I've said I'd like to go into labour then aswell xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks blackrose, let us know how your OH sister in laws baby is as well x

anytime after 29th of December is fine with me, for some reason I think baby wil be here by the end of January, but I could just be hoping!


----------



## blackrose

I feel half like ... the sooner the better after 37 weeks ... and half like aaaaagh its too soon . Does that makes sense ? But I wish it was time already :)


----------



## twiggy56

WTTMommy said:


> When's everyone hoping to go into labour? Not that what we want actually happens anyway. :rofl: I will be 38+5 on Valentine's Day, that would be a nice time also. ;)
> 
> Maybe I'm alone on this one... but I'd like to deliver after 38 weeks, but before my due date. The thought of going into March is driving me nuts!

I'l be 39+4 on valentines day, so that would be nice, or on the 16th as thats the day me and OH met and i thought it would be really lovely for her to be born on the day mummy and daddy met!! Its quite possible as im due the 17th!! between 37-39 weeks sounds _perfect_ to me though...

a girl can dream eh! Bet u she comes like 10 days overdue now...lol


----------



## Beautywithin

Anytime after 37 weeks is fine with me ;). Me and my bro where born 4 weeks early ( but thats only coz we are twins and my mum had to have a section) in OH's family most of the babies on his side have been over due by nearly 2 weeks! dont think i could bare going that long over due, 2 days was enough with P, every day you go over feels like an entire year x


----------



## twiggy56

yeah BW if this little madam goes over i will NOT be happy...its a long enough wait to get to your full due date, never mind another 14 days ontop of that!! And sooo uncomfortable!

iv had a talk with her...shes knows shes in trouble if she goes over the due date...:rofl:


----------



## _Vicky_

well I am still betting on early jan for me - tbh anything passed christmas is fine - they tell me 34 weeks is the magic marker as thats when they are less likely to need NICU time. All VERY SCARY as I am 30 weeks on sunday eekkkkkkkkk.

My hospital bag is done - well everything is in there just needs final sorting and repacking a million times etc etc.

The nursery is all painted and cots are in the spare room waiting to be put up this weekend - tonight is moving the painting stuff out of the room hoovering and carpet cleaning and weeken is nursery weekend yay!!!! My aim was to get all ready by 30 weeks just in case and although it may be 31 weeks its not too bad - in any case if they get here before 34 weeks they wont be coming home straight away anyway.

hahah lol sorry what a waffle that was hehehehe


----------



## 2bananas

Im quite convinvced I'll be having a January baby. Regardless of what the rest of my family are saying but Im convinced its a 37 weeker. Dont ask why, I just feel it. My dd was 12 days overdue though so its not like im going on past experience or anything, its just something I feel - and I hope im not wrong cos i'm going to end up with sooooo many 'told you so's ' GrrRRrrrr!!!! lol

I just know I do not want to go over with this one, not with the spd and sciatica, I just cant cope at the moment with being so sore so it would be torture! 

Hope you all get your bubs when you want them and they dont misbehave and go over for ages!!! Although as long as when they do arrive they are happy then thats the important thing eh!

xxx


----------



## blackrose

Well ladies OH's niece was born this morning , shes 5 pounds 8 ounces and apparently beautiful . There monitoring her now , but she seems well :)


----------



## future_numan

Hello ladies..I am just heading over from 2nd Tri. I know a few of you and I can't beleive that we have made it to the third tri already..Where has the time gone. I am due Feb 26 /10 and we are expecting a girl :cloud9:


----------



## future_numan

blackrose said:


> Well ladies OH's niece was born this morning , shes 5 pounds 8 ounces and apparently beautiful . There monitoring her now , but she seems well :)


Congrats on the new family member !!


----------



## blackrose

Thankyou :) , welcome to third tri :)


----------



## MUMOF5

blackrose said:


> Well ladies OH's niece was born this morning , shes 5 pounds 8 ounces and apparently beautiful . There monitoring her now , but she seems well :)

Thats a pretty good weight for a 35 weeker :thumbup:. Good news that she is doing well. Congrats on the newest member of yourfamily, wont be long before they have another :winkwink:. xx


----------



## pinkclaire

blackrose said:


> Well ladies OH's niece was born this morning , shes 5 pounds 8 ounces and apparently beautiful . There monitoring her now , but she seems well :)

Thats great news, glad shes ok and a healthy weight xx


----------



## blackrose

we're all delighted :)


----------



## rea_rawr

I'm due on the 12th :)
Team blue for me 
xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay another blue, the girlies are taking over xx


----------



## Pixie71

Hi, Ive study leave and annual leave to use up so I head off from work at 33 weeks pregnant, so cool! Cant wait!


----------



## Rach28

Best wishes to the new babies in peoples families - nice to hear they are doing ok. 

I finish at work end of Jan - have 2 weeks annual leave and mat leave starts 14th Feb... it cant come soon enough really, I am so tired and stressed at the moment with my job - really need a break, role on xmas!!

Re; when we'd like to go into labour, id really like to have baby in February - anytime in Feb really. Its our wedding anniversary on 17th so would be a lovely anniversary present for us :O)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats to those with new family members :flower:

I don't mind when LO comes, but would like it to be between 37 and 40 weeks. Just don't want to go overdue! xx


----------



## Jas029

Entered my third trimester today so I thought I'd hop over to the third tri section. 
24th BLUE for me please! :happydance:


----------



## MiissDior

My Oh niece also born today.. 
2 weeks early , her waters broke while she was in town shopping 

hasnt choosen a name yet
and when i was talking to her on phone, she was stil in a daze
didnt even remeber wat weight she was lol...


sooooo hopefully get to see her soon xx​


----------



## blackrose

MiissDior said:


> My Oh niece also born today..
> 2 weeks early , her waters broke while she was in town shopping
> 
> hasnt choosen a name yet
> and when i was talking to her on phone, she was stil in a daze
> didnt even remeber wat weight she was lol...
> 
> 
> sooooo hopefully get to see her soon xx​

Awwwwh bless :cloud9: , congrats :) , What a shock for her :wacko: .


----------



## Beautywithin

30 weeks :happydance::happydance:


----------



## teal

Jas - we have the same due date :flower: 

Beautywithin - congrats on 30 weeks! :happydance: xx


----------



## future_numan

Time is really flying by..February will be here B4 we know it !!


----------



## blackrose

Cant wait !!


----------



## MUMOF5

:happydance::happydance:cant wait, I seem to be a lot bigger this time. Saw an old work colleague earlier who didnt know I was pregnant, and when I told her I was only 6 months she said she thought I was nearer 9!! :saywhat:


----------



## Moas

Can I join the party? 

Team Pink due the 17th. 
Signed off work for the last week because MW decided I was doing too much and baby seemed small. Gave in to the bullying from colleagues to go home and to take the whole 2 weeks suggested by my MW so now waiting to hear back from the surgery about getting a certificate for next week too. Finally decided to stop being stubborn and listen to everybody else, my body and baby too! Hope everyone is feeling good and big!

MOAS


----------



## louii

Hi ladies, another Feb mum to be here, due on the 3rd and its a girl 

Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## Beautywithin

Enjoy the break Moas 

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Moas said:


> Can I join the party?
> 
> Team Pink due the 17th.
> Signed off work for the last week because MW decided I was doing too much and baby seemed small. Gave in to the bullying from colleagues to go home and to take the whole 2 weeks suggested by my MW so now waiting to hear back from the surgery about getting a certificate for next week too. Finally decided to stop being stubborn and listen to everybody else, my body and baby too! Hope everyone is feeling good and big!
> 
> MOAS

You're due the same day as me :D xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh, and congrats on 30 weeks BW :D xx


----------



## 4thtimelucky

Hi everyone, Im due on the 3rd feb and its a blue one, hope everyone is in good health and feeling good.


----------



## pinkclaire

I cant believe this forum started off no pinks and now its been completely taken over!


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah but the yellows need to be revealed!! it could even it out a bit lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

I cant wait to tell you lot what I have had!


----------



## neady

im due 28th feb, and im on team pink =) x


----------



## ramblinhaggis

Hiya folks, firstly so sorry I havent been about for AGES, I dont know whats been up with me really, kinda anti social lol, but not for any particular reason. We have all been sick for about two months it feels like, with colds, sickness, teething and general fun winter times!

I have a last scan tomorrow morning, to check the placental abruption, they are hoping it will have totally resolved itself this time so fingers crossed. I have to say, considering I am 28 weeks, I am tiny this time round, I do have a bump, but its by no means huge, so I am curious as to how well noah has been growing. Mind you what with being ill, perhaps thats why too.... 

I dont know what it is about being in the third trimester, but its when it really sets in with me, that there is very likely going to be a baby joining the family, all going well, when I start properly thinking about life after pregnancy. We are so excited, but it suddenly feels like we havent sorted anything out for the new baby and once xmas and new year is out the way, all us feb love bugs are going to start popping all over the place lol, it will be on us before we know it! Am i the only one to feel like that?

I hope everyone has been keeping well, I could read all 39 pages of this thread lol but will need to sit down later I think, just about to put the girls to bed, mace already gone because he is so miserable with his cold bless. xxx


----------



## Rach28

Welcom back ramblin... hoping everything is resolved at your scan. 

I know what you mean about the time going after xmas and new year... scary!!!!


----------



## teal

Good to see you back ramblinhaggis :hugs: 

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## littledancer

Nice to see you again Ramblinhaggis!



> I dont know what it is about being in the third trimester, but its when it really sets in with me, that there is very likely going to be a baby joining the family, all going well, when I start properly thinking about life after pregnancy. We are so excited, but it suddenly feels like we havent sorted anything out for the new baby and once xmas and new year is out the way, all us feb love bugs are going to start popping all over the place lol, it will be on us before we know it! Am i the only one to feel like that?

ABSOLUTELY- I feel like I have to get my nesting plans into high speed now lol


----------



## blackrose

Hey Rambling :) , I feel the same , like I need to start getting more prepared . How's everyone today ?, I didn't sleep much so I guess I'm feeling very emotional. Also I'm missing college and work so I feel useless and bored ... Sorry rant :( .


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Welcome back Ramblinghaggis, hope your scan goes well :) xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Was wondering where you got to max x


----------



## MiissDior

OMG iv just realised I am nesting :shock:
feel a major panick to have all the baby stuff ready :shock:

Iv just copped it - I AM NESTING !!!!!! oh my days .!!!!!!!!!!

been going mental on my hospital bag items and buying for the baby
and even been in awful panick to pay off my pram and buy the carseat base 

just when ramblinhaggis mentioned getting ready it sunk it :shock:

by the way hun welcome back :thumbup:

Oh my Gawd




Ohhhh and looks like my little man will be making his apperance 
2nd Febuary 2010
i asked the consultant today for that day and he said it should be a problem
that we sort stuff out at my nxt app in 2wk xxx​


----------



## pinkclaire

Welcome back!

Ahh thats my due date Miss Diior xx


----------



## twiggy56

Welcome back ramblin!

yeah im nesting too...for some strange reason i feel better now iv bought the car seat and base though? lol

Woo!! MiissDior! Thats so exciting you've got your date hun!! but oh my goodness that is so close!! ahh! 

xx


----------



## MiissDior

pinkclaire

woohoo :happydance:
Looks like our lil ones be arriving together fingerscrossed x x 

twiggy56
I know omg :shock: 
10weeks.....roughly about 68 days to go 
its exciting and scary.... soo hopefullly have it confirmed now at 30wk app :happydance::cloud9:

xxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies * Yawn* how we feeling today? im putting my xmas tree up later, while im still in the mood lol x


----------



## 2bananas

Hi all.

Beauty - its not even december yet!!! Our neighbours across the road have theirs up mind u, right in the window and lights all round their garden fencing. We are havin a real tree again so think i'll wait as last year we put it up on december 1st and by xmas day it was looking a little dried out, think we'll do it maybe next weekend! Have fun though, I love decorating my tree!! Just cant believe its that time of year again!!

Im feeling really fat and bleughhhhh today - whos joining me? Where is that healthy bouncy feeling thats supposed to be going on?

x


----------



## MUMOF5

Im feeling fat and blurgh too, Im as big now as i was when i had Evie at 34 weeks :blush:, and ive stll potentially got just over 13 weeks to go until dd. :wacko:. xx


----------



## AimeeM

Hey max good to see you. I hope the scan goes well today, let us know chick xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Fat day for me today aswell! Actually ive just scoffed 2 packets of McCoys crisps.....i couldnt stop :blush: and its not even midday yet!!!

Had a suprise scan yesterday :flower:
Thought it was just a check up but they sent me down to US when i first got there....and when i mentioned to the sono that i had a 4D last week she asked if i minded if she had a go in 4D :cloud9: I was soo chuffed!
And little man is growing great!!!

RH good luck for ur scan this morning! Hope everything has sorted itself out xx


----------



## siobhan MS

hey! 

my little girl is due on the 24th February xx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

thanks for the welcome backs and glad its not just me that suddenly feels like there isnt all the time in the world anymore! Unfortunately I didnt go for my scan today, I have been ill for the past few days and this morning I could barely get out of bed, though its eased a bit now. I just couldnt stand the thought of going and infecting all the other pregnant ladies waiting for their scan, so cancelled and will have to see now whether they will want to reschedule.


----------



## Jas029

teal said:


> Jas - we have the same due date :flower:
> 
> Beautywithin - congrats on 30 weeks! :happydance: xx

Both boys too!
Have a name picked out yet? I'm so glad to find someone on/around my due date with a boy I've just met abunch that are expecting girls!


----------



## blaze777

Hey ladies, had my 28 week appointment today and found out bubs is breech. Midwife says there's still time to turn, but I'm a little worried as had my heart set on natural labour, but may have to look at other options now. Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## future_numan

blaze777 said:


> Hey ladies, had my 28 week appointment today and found out bubs is breech. Midwife says there's still time to turn, but I'm a little worried as had my heart set on natural labour, but may have to look at other options now. Anyone in the same boat?

I am in the same boat as you but my Mw said that there was still plenty of time for our LO to turn. I was told not to get to worried about that yet !!


----------



## _Vicky_

blaze777 said:


> Hey ladies, had my 28 week appointment today and found out bubs is breech. Midwife says there's still time to turn, but I'm a little worried as had my heart set on natural labour, but may have to look at other options now. Anyone in the same boat?

Me three lol - twin one is head down but twin two is breech - they have gone from 

up to 18 weeks - twin 1 transverse twin 2 head down
23 weeks - both head down (yay)
28 weeks - twin 1 head down twin 2 breech

so you can see they move a lot lol - I am getting my head round both options tbh then neither will be a disappointment - and get this its not unheard of for twins to need both deliveries - can you imagine a natural birth for twin 1 then needing a c section for twin two, talk about adding insult to injury hehehehe


----------



## MiissDior

My baby is breech too 
But there still time for turning 

im havin an elective c-section sooo i dont mind what way he stays :flower:​


----------



## MUMOF5

MY BUBS IS TRANSVERSE AT THE MO (ACROSS WAYS), ALL MY OTHERS HAVE BEEN HEAD DOWN FROM VERY EARLY ON, I AM HOPING THAT SHE MOVES ROUND AND IVE STILL GOT PLENTY OF TIME AS OTHERS HAVE SAID, BUT I REALLY DONT FANCY A C-SECTION FOR MY LAST BABY :nope:. XX


----------



## 3 girlies

mine is head down & im hoping she stays that way!!


----------



## neady

i think im breech as theres lots of movement and kicks down there, i havent been told =(


----------



## 3 girlies

neady said:


> i think im breech as theres lots of movement and kicks down there, i havent been told =(

i only know shes head down coz of my scan last sunday!! the cord was around her neck in my pics so i want her to stay still from now on so it doesnt tighten, not that the sonographer was bothered, but you know what its like when you think about things too much :blush:


----------



## neady

omg id be soooo worried. 
theres been loads of bad baby news about me this week and its made me worry ten times more, my mate lost hers at 19week, a girl i know buried her son who was newborn yesterday and my friend from college had a little sister who was still born. 

you think the first 12week are worryin but once there over with lots of other worries come floodin in. 
hope she stays still or at least manages to untangle herself for you x


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies! i didnt get much sleep last night, not only was my legs hurting again, every time i turned i would get cramp in my foot, im going to get one of them pillows today, think i will need to get a couple, befor i feel totally comfortable x


----------



## amyblackstone

Hi,

Can you add me there? I am having a baby boy due on February 14th, according to my latest scan. By LMP I am due on February 21st though, so you can put me in either date and I would be fine. :)

Not too long to wait now!


----------



## WTTMommy

I didn't get much sleep either. My hips were hurting from leaning on my side, and then the other side would hurt after an hour of sleep. So I spent the night tossing and turning to equal out the pain. Ouch! :(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

WTTMommy said:


> I didn't get much sleep either. My hips were hurting from leaning on my side, and then the other side would hurt after an hour of sleep. So I spent the night tossing and turn to equal out the pain. Ouch! :(

Same here :( I have a V-Shaped pillow but it does my head in! At one stage I woke up with a mouthful of acid and killer heartburn too :dohh: The joys of pregnancy eh?

Vinnypeanut- how cool that you got an extra scan that you weren't expecting :) Glad all is well with your little man. 

Position wise, my bubs is head down, has been since at least 19 weeks, think he was before that too. I feel him wriggle loads but I think he just changes the direction he's facing because his head is always in the same place but his back alternates from my left to my right. 

Whoever said they think they're breech because they feel movement low down still, I do too, but it's either punches or he has his legs over his head like he did at 4D scan, so your LO may not necessarily be breech :) 

3girlies- My LO had the cord infront of his face and neck at my scan too, I panicked same as you but sonographer said no need to be worried, it's not actually around his neck apparently, just in front of. xx


----------



## gills8752

Achy Hips, sore back and tender tummy from too much punching...but i've bought lots of lovely baby stuff today in mothercare. Can't wait for little one to arrive now!! I got the cutest outfit ever!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

gills8752 said:


> Achy Hips, sore back and tender tummy from too much punching...but i've bought lots of lovely baby stuff today in mothercare. Can't wait for little one to arrive now!! I got the cutest outfit ever!!

You got any pics? :D

I'm feeling a bit tender today too, he keeps trying to stretch out of one side of my belly :lol: It hurts! xx


----------



## gills8752

Awww....it's a pest when they keep fidgting and causes slight discomfort! lol. I bought a box of raspberry leaf tea in anticipation as well! haha


The outfit is a little tweed skirt and roll neck top (which is a bodysuit) and cream tights. I got the top in cream and pink.

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs092.snc3/15934_344042445345_568215345_9548379_6480130_n.jpg

Hmmm...looks better in person!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Awww that's so cute :cloud9: xx


----------



## WTTMommy

Those special pillows do nothing for me too katy. Oh and heartburn has been horrible too! :dohh: Didn't think it could get so bad.

Oh and since we're on the subject of clothes, here's the snowsuit I got for my little girl on ebay (Only $0.99!!) It looks kinda huge for a 0-3M old, I wonder if it'll fit her. :shrug: I figured it's cheap and I won't be needing it long anyway so I'm glad I didn't spend a fortune on it. I really do love it though, so warm and snuggly. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 4.png
File size: 239 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Awww that snowsuit is gorgeous. I haven't bought one yet, I might go and look on ebay myself now xx


----------



## Scooby12345

Can I join in? due 26th Feb, Team Yellow.

I'm having another scan at 34 weeks as they thought the placenta may be low at my 20 week scan. Any one else having this? I reckon the placenta is out of the way now but i'll just have to wait and see. Hope it is cos i'd rather have natural birth but i've got used to the idea of possible having a section. Whatevers best for baby!


----------



## blackrose

Evening all , god I know how u all feel about the heartburn .It kept me up all night , I ended up throwing up :(


----------



## teal

I've been getting really bad heart burn aswell - worse during the night xx


----------



## eblondie

I'm due on the 25th Feb.... like the 2 other Emmas! I'm on team blue though:baby:


----------



## blackrose

teal said:


> I've been getting really bad heart burn aswell - worse during the night xx

Are you taking anything for it , I've tried gaviscon , but its disgusting :cry:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

blackrose said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> I've been getting really bad heart burn aswell - worse during the night xx
> 
> Are you taking anything for it , I've tried gaviscon , but its disgusting :cry:Click to expand...

You might get used to it, I have the aniseed one and actually quite like it now :lol: xx


----------



## blackrose

I've bought some and I'm going to have to take it regardless as Its really making sleeping hard


----------



## samzi

last few nights around this time i have felt soo sick. not good!


----------



## MiissDior

*

Hello Girlies
Ca&#655;dens Birthda&#655; Gunna be 2nd Feb now Via c-section 
Only 65da&#655;s too Gooo ... excitinggg ...
soooo if &#655;huu wanna put netin up under 2nd Feb in Orignal thread Babe
ii dont Mind... 

Hope all &#655;huu girls keeping well xx*


----------



## samzi

ooh how exciting :happydance:


----------



## neady

gaviscon didnt work for me either and hated it, i got some rennies the other day, there like chewits, yummm, and ive slept like a baby past few nights as ive been heartburn free =). try rennies girls x


----------



## amyblackstone

MiissDior: How exciting! :) Good luck to you!


----------



## Rach28

Heartburn is rubbish - Ive been drinking milk to tackle mine, seems to work for me. Rather that than gaviscon - yuck!! 

Ive been feeling really heavy and achy the last few days. 

On a plus note we have our 4D scan in 2 days - 1st Dec!! Can not wait.. so excited :happydance:


----------



## Keli1265

I am Due February 5th with Baby Boy:D


----------



## LollyPop24

Hey, I'm not on the list..due on the 21st and on team blue!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I love rennie soft chews as well, they're just like soft mints :) 

I can't drink milk...makes me sick :( xx


----------



## hayley x

:dance: I just looked at the front page and girlie bumps are wayy ahead number wise, I guess all those having boys will be spoilt for choice :haha: xxx


----------



## hayley x

:dohh: it says the numbers in the title anyway :blush: xxx


----------



## gills8752

Haha - I didn't notice that until you said! 

I still think I'm having a boy not a girl even though I've had my gender scan!! :lol:


----------



## hayley x

:haha: have you bought much pink? was it clear shes a girl lol.

Ooooh we're due the same day :dance: xxx


----------



## littleRoo

Please add me on the 19th - yellow. It's really strange that everyone due on the 19th on the list is team yellow?!!
X


----------



## gills8752

I've bought 2 babygrows and one outfit. Everything else is white. I don't really like super pink things anyway so won't buy much. Have you bought everything you need yet? I've just got a few hosp bag things to buy now and I'm done!


----------



## gills8752

Not much no. I don't really like pink stuff anyway so avoid buying top much! 
Anyone got a good cure for achy arms. I've woken with a horrendous. Achy arm today, its sooooo sore!


----------



## mrsw777

Hello ladies, 

please can I join the thread?! I'm due 28 Feb & am on team yellow! 

Thanks xxx


----------



## ~lauren~

Hellooo....I would also like to join the thread :D I'm due a little girl on 2nd February!! xxx


----------



## chocbanana

~lauren~ said:


> Hellooo....I would also like to join the thread :D I'm due a little girl on 2nd February!! xxx

Hey Lauren
I notice you're from Cheadle :thumbup:, are you having your baby at Stepping Hill then? I'm at Wythenshawe as I live in Altrincham...


----------



## MUMOF5

mrsw777 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> please can I join the thread?! I'm due 28 Feb & am on team yellow!
> 
> Thanks xxx

:happydance: another 28th bubba :thumbup:. xx


----------



## cherdueinfeb

Hi all,

I am due 24th Feb on team yellow - it's gone so quick. Also feel quite old as first time mum at 38.


----------



## teal

cherdueinfeb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am due 24th Feb on team yellow - it's gone so quick. Also feel quite old as first time mum at 38.

Same due date as me :happydance:


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Beautywithin said:


> *Well this is it Ladies, we have made it to the last 3 months, I know only a few of us are here at the moment, but give it a few more weeks and all of the lovebugs will be reunited​*
> 
> https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp56/craziee_la_mami/duein--02.png
> 
> :dust:​
> *2nd
> **
> PinkClaire ( Team Yellow )
> 
> Luca123 ( Team Yellow )​
> Alismith92 ( Team Pink )​
> 
> 
> 3rd​
> 
> Akcher ( Team Pink & Blue )
> 
> HayleyJa ( Team Pink )
> 
> Momma2Bee ( Team Pink )
> 
> Purple_kiwi ( Team Yellow )​
> Louii ( Team Pink )​
> 4thtimelucky ( Team Blue )​
> 
> 4th
> 
> Beautywithin  ( Team Blue )
> 
> Ash P ( Team Yellow)*​
> *Geekone * *( Team Yellow)*
> 
> *Pixie71 ( Team Yellow )​*
> 
> *5th*
> 
> *MissRhead**( Team Blue )*​
> *Mummysuzie (Team Blue )*
> 
> *3Girlies* *(* *Team Pink **)*
> *
> Keli1265 ( Team Blue )​*
> 
> *6th​*
> *AutumnSky* *( Team Blue )*
> 
> *7th*​
> *Vicky ( Double Team Blue )*​
> *Phexia* *( Team Pink )*​
> 
> *8th​*
> *Beccamichelle* *( Team Pink **)*​
> 
> *9th*​
> *JulieW ( Team Pink) *
> 
> *Glong* *( Team Blue )*
> 
> *Ripzip* *(** Team Blue* *)*​
> 
> *10th​*
> *lcside* *(* *Team Blue **)*
> 
> * Babyhopes (Team Blue )*
> *
> Lou+Bubs ( Team Pink )​*
> *Chasley ( Team Pink )​*
> *Alison Hedley ( Team Yellow )​*
> 
> *11th*​
> *Rachyh1990* *( Team Pink )*
> 
> *Memewest ( Team Pink )​*
> *Cath ( Team Pink )​*
> 
> 
> *12th​*
> *Hayleyx* *( Team Pink )*
> 
> 
> *Gills8752 ( Team Pink )​*
> 
> *Hellohefalump ( Team Blue )​*
> 
> *Rea_rawr ( Team Blue )​*
> 
> 
> *14th​*
> *Becky77 ( Team Pink )*
> 
> *Samzi ( Team Pink )*​
> *N474lie ( Team Pink )​*
> *Amyblackston ( Team Blue )​*
> 
> *
> 15th​*
> *hollyjadebear ( Team Yellow )​*
> *2bananas ( Team Blue ) ​*
> *Tricks26 ( Team Yellow )​*
> *Freyaliz ( Team Pink )​*
> 
> 
> *16th​*
> *Littledancer ( Team Yellow )​*
> 
> 
> 
> *17th​*
> *Katy **(* *Team Blue **)*​
> *
> Twiggy56 ( Team Pink )​*
> 
> *Nervouspains ( Team Blue )​*
> 
> *Moas ( Team Pink )​*
> 
> *18th*
> *
> Missdior ( Team Blue )*​
> *MummyCarly( Team Pink )​*
> *vinnypeanut ( Team Blue )​*
> *LyndsayLou ( Team Pink )*​
> *Broody_mama ( Team Pink )​*
> 
> 
> *19th​*
> *blaze777 ( Team Yellow )​*
> *xPrincess87x ( Team Yellow )​*
> *Amandabelk05 ( Team Yellow )​*
> *Chocbanana ( Team Yellow )​*
> *Jaspies mummy ( Team Yellow )​*
> *Littleroo ( Team Yellow )​*
> 
> *
> 20th​*
> *Racheltn ( Team Blue )​*
> *Caz-x ( Team Yellow )​*
> *Ramblinhaggis ( Team Blue )​*
> 
> *21st​*
> *AimeeM ( Team Blue )*​
> *EMYJC ( Team Blue )​*
> *LollyPop24 ( Team Blue )​*
> 
> *22nd​*
> 
> *krockwell ( Team Yellow )​*
> *
> Nuke ( Team Pink )​
> 
> 
> 23rd​
> Mrs M ( Team Yellow )​
> WTTMommy ( Team Pink )​
> Mummy.To.Be ( Team Pink )​
> 
> 24th​*
> ​*Teal ( Team Blue )
> 
> Siobhan MS ( Team Pink )​
> 
> 25th​*
> *Emmadueinfeb ( Team Pink )​*
> *Emma77 ( Team Yellow )​*
> *Eblondie ( Team Blue )​*
> 
> *26th​*
> *My2girls ( Team Pink )​*
> *Future_numan ( Team Pink )*​
> *27th​*
> *Rach28 ( Team Blue )​*
> *Blackrose ( Team Yellow ) ​*
> 
> *28th​*
> *Mumof5 ( Team Pink )​*
> *
> Neady ( Team Pink )​*
> 
> 
> So far we have 29  Blue Bump ,19  Yellow Bumps, 34 Pink Bumps​

Can you add me pls - I am due 23.02 and on team pink!!! Thank you xxx :flower:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

eblondie said:


> I'm due on the 25th Feb.... like the 2 other Emmas! I'm on team blue though:baby:

hey, 25th is obviously the date for all us emma's......hope ur pregnancy is going well :)


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Hey ladies, has anyone else given much thought to names? Having a girl and finding it very difficult to choose, I had a boys name all picked out...typical :)


----------



## future_numan

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Hey ladies, has anyone else given much thought to names? Having a girl and finding it very difficult to choose, I had a boys name all picked out...typical :)

We were in the same boat. I was so sure we were having a boy that we never even considered a girls name. What OH and I did was we each wrote down all the girl names we liked and their meanings. Then we crossed off the names the other wrote that we didn't like. It was narrowed down to two names so we just had to pick which one was going to be the first and middle..our little girl is going to be named Emily Mackenzie..


----------



## MummyCarly

I picked out a name for my princess
Mia Rose.

Im still worried she will come out a he!!! haha I dont know why I think that but its scary!


----------



## purple_kiwi

we find out this Thursday Dec. 3 if its a boy or girl lol. at 20 weeks legs were crossed and it was being stubborn lol. we have names picked for both boy and girl but were hoping for a boy. Zane Alexander for a boy and Kaylee Elizabeth-Ann for a girl. OH doesnt want the Elizabeth part but i do lol he picked the first names i picked the middle.

it feels so weird knowing that we will get to find out soon after so much waiting its like almost ruining a surprise but i dunno i wanna know but then again i dont lol. i want to be able to buy something not neutral and get more ready.


----------



## future_numan

purple_kiwi said:


> we find out this Thursday Dec. 3 if its a boy or girl lol. at 20 weeks legs were crossed and it was being stubborn lol. we have names picked for both boy and girl but were hoping for a boy. Zane Alexander for a boy and Kaylee Elizabeth-Ann for a girl. OH doesnt want the Elizabeth part but i do lol he picked the first names i picked the middle.
> 
> it feels so weird knowing that we will get to find out soon after so much waiting its like almost ruining a surprise but i dunno i wanna know but then again i dont lol. i want to be able to buy something not neutral and get more ready.

I was the same as you. Our LO had her legs crossed and she was facing my back at the 20 week U/S. We found out the sex six weeks later when we had a 3D U/S. I was torn on weither to find out the gender or not..I di/didn't want to know...but now that we know for sure I'm excited to know ahead of time that we are expecting a daughter !!


----------



## teal

I'm finding baby names difficult. I thought I had decided on one but now I'm having doubts! xx


----------



## AimeeM

We had our name before we were pregnant!


----------



## Beautywithin

UPDATED: if iv missed anyone out, let me know x

for a girl we already had a name, boys names are very hard, but we finally agreed on one x


----------



## MiissDior

Beautywithin said:


> UPDATED: if iv missed anyone out, let me know x
> 
> for a girl we already had a name, boys names are very hard, but we finally agreed on one x


Heya Babe
dunno if yhuu wanna change it or nat
but my lil man is comming on 2nd feb via c-section :thumbup:

:cloud9: 
xx​


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay! im hoping my man will be here either befor or on the 2nd aswell dior, my bday is 7/7 OH's bday is 11/11, so i think it would be cool if this lil mans is 2/2 

x


----------



## pinkclaire

I have found boys names really easy, it's girls names I'm struggling with! Xx


----------



## Caz-x

Just looked at the list of lovebugs on the front and I am the only yellow on the 20th lol. The other 2 are both blue so I wonder if mine will be too :shrug: 

DH is sure its a girl, and I have been dreaming nothing but girls but have a deep down feeling its another lil man!! 

Am carrying almost exactly the same as last time, though a little bigger earlier on (lack of good stomach muscles I think :haha:).

Ah well, so long as its nice and healthy and doesnt go overdue - you hear me bump?, no going overdue please lol.


----------



## MiissDior

Beauty Within

awww thats nice that all matching dates... 

my bday is 24/12 and OH is 30/03 Lakeishas is 03/07
so not much matching to be done lol 
but my fav number is 2

so at my 28wk app i said to the consultant about my section 
and he started to look thru his blackberry for dates.. and said
okay so your 38wks on the 4th and before he could say anymore i was like
'' ehhh ..can i be cheeky? can i please have my section on 2nd feb instead of the 4th as 2 is my fav number and id luv him born 2/2/2010 please''

and he just replied 'okayy lol.... that shudnt be a problem '''
and scribbled it down and told me to remind him at my next app (10th dec)
:happydance:

Hopefully your lil one will make his appearance on same day too...

Must give You my Number or sumtin before i go into hosp && can keep you updated and you can tell me how your getting on, il ave serious withdrwal symtoms from lack of bnb when im in :blush::haha:

xxx​


----------



## my3girls

Hello everyone I have just moved over and thought I would say hello xx


----------



## MiissDior

my2girls said:


> Hello everyone I have just moved over and thought I would say hello xx

:hi: 
welcome xx​


----------



## my3girls

Thank you MiissDior


----------



## Tricks26

hello , welcome over !! and how is everyone feeling today?? xx


----------



## CHARLEYCLAN

Please add me to the list.Due 22nd Feb,and on team Yellow,thanks xx


----------



## 2bananas

my2girls said:


> Hello everyone I have just moved over and thought I would say hello xx

Hiya - welcome to third tri :thumbup:

x


----------



## 2bananas

This pregnancy is dragging on now!!!!! im so bored - someone give me something to make the time pass a bit quicker!! Feel like I got to 29 weeks quickly but the end seems miles away still :(

I was thinking of going and buying christmas cards today just to have something to sit and do to keep me occupied. Im just so fed up, the spd is getting me down so much and i was crying last night cos im all swollen up in places i shouldn't be and in pain - oh woe is me today!!

Hope everyone else is doing alright!!? x


----------



## Pixie71

Welcome over, when are you due?:thumbup:



my2girls said:


> Hello everyone I have just moved over and thought I would say hello xx


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All, 

Had an appt for anti -D last week, different doctor saw me and he did a scan, he measured the baby and told me that at present he/she weighs 4lb 1oz, the ticker that I have from baby gaga says 3lbs, am I having a large baby!!!!!?? My daughter was 8lb 3oz and going by what people say of an oz a day for the last 70 days the baby will be about 8lb 6oz, any thoughts?

I've only put on 9lbs in weight in the entire pregnancy, I'm eating whatever and whenever I like!!!!


----------



## Pixie71

Hia, I had my first at 25 years old and now having my second, am 38 this sunday, and being treated as a first time mum is great, I dont think we are old at all!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:



cherdueinfeb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am due 24th Feb on team yellow - it's gone so quick. Also feel quite old as first time mum at 38.


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh you are young as the man you feel (that make me 29 lol) but i am actually 36 - I feel its the perfect time for me. 

HAHAHAHAHAHA look at this photo - think i have popped somewhat - please excuse the no make up, dodgy roll neck and rain splattered hair we had just got back from walking the dogs.

https://www.labradorforums.co.uk/modules/Photo_Gallery/albums/Ruby1/29_Nov.sized.jpg

I am showing every lb of my three stone gain in that photo!! I have my photo shoot with bigbelly2 this saturday and am feeling really nervous - all the stunning BnB ladies that have shared pics so far WOW - eeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## vinnypeanut

Vicky i think you look great!!! Cant believe how much you have popped since the last photo i seen of you!
Oh and how cute are the 2 bouncers on top of the fish tank!! :)
xx


----------



## _Vicky_

vinnypeanut said:


> Vicky i think you look great!!! Cant believe how much you have popped since the last photo i seen of you!
> Oh and how cute are the 2 bouncers on top of the fish tank!! :)
> xx

awww thank you - its mad isnt it although I still look small from the front (ish) will do some front ones I think to compare.

heheheh LOVE the bouncers too - we have a scaredy dog so we are getting her used to stuff by picking bouncers up and down and making jingling noises hehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Pixie71

I think you look great for expecting twins!!


----------



## purple_kiwi

Beautywithin said:


> UPDATED: if iv missed anyone out, let me know x
> 
> for a girl we already had a name, boys names are very hard, but we finally agreed on one x


we found it harder to agree on a girl name then agree on a boy name. i find girl names harder because every name i thought of id have a friend or know some one with the name then just thought of their personalities it was weird lol. we wanted something so the baby would like be its own its hard to explain lol


----------



## blackrose

We think we have names picked , but OH insists that we may change our mind when we meet baby


----------



## Beautywithin

Vicky i agree you look great, you have put no weight on your face, i have a triple chin lol x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Vicky you look fab :)

I still haven't picked a name, it's just too difficult. I had a girls one sorted so of course I'm having a boy :lol:

I also noticed that all the 19th ladies are team yellow and thought that was slightly spooky xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow Vicky you have a fab bump! 

Katy- I noticed that as well, very spooky! x

PS: I feel young at 25! Mind you the man I feel is 23 so maybe thats why :haha:


----------



## teal

Vicky - you look great! xx


----------



## alibaba24

can i join?! :flower: 28TH Feb with a pink bump :)

xx


----------



## littledancer

> I've only put on 9lbs in weight in the entire pregnancy, I'm eating whatever and whenever I like!!!!

Pixie71- I don't want to say I *hate* you per se, but I am VERY jealous!!!


----------



## ~lauren~

Is it normal for first time mummys to be adamant their bubs will come early?? I thought it was just me, but a predictions thread showed pretty much everyone guessing at a week or so early! 
I'm adamant my LO is going to be greeting the world on New Years Eve lol (I was a month early...I fully expect my daughter to be the same for some reason!)

xxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh i think we would all love our bubs to come early, i did dream i had him just after 37 weeks, but i feel i will have him 2 days befor his due date, or 2 days after.... well i hope lol x


----------



## Jas029

Heyy! Heyy!!! Over here!!
:hi:
I posted here before but I never got added to the list!!
24th with a boy!!


----------



## Beautywithin

^^ added x


----------



## teal

Hope everyone is doing ok today :flower: 

I have my 28 week appointment this morning :) 

Is anyone else getting nose bleeds? I seem to be getting one most mornings - going to mention it to midwife today xx


----------



## MUMOF5

I had mine yesterday, little mynx is still tranverse like i thought, but apart from that all is great :thumbup:. Also got a growth scan on Friday, cant wait to see her again :happydance::happydance:. I wouldnt worry too much about the nosebleeds, its quite common, i have had them with all of mine, as long as your BP is ok then i dont think midwife will be too concerned. xx


----------



## future_numan

littledancer said:


> I've only put on 9lbs in weight in the entire pregnancy, I'm eating whatever and whenever I like!!!!
> 
> Pixie71- I don't want to say I *hate* you per se, but I am VERY jealous!!!Click to expand...

I agree...I think I gained that much in the first tri..I am also very jealous !!


----------



## _Vicky_

future_numan said:


> littledancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only put on 9lbs in weight in the entire pregnancy, I'm eating whatever and whenever I like!!!!
> 
> Pixie71- I don't want to say I *hate* you per se, but I am VERY jealous!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree...I think I gained that much in the first tri..I am also very jealous !!Click to expand...

haha I gained 8lb by week 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gills8752

blurgh my gums started randomly bleeding last night for no reason. it tasted gross, made me want to spew blurghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :sick:


----------



## _Vicky_

i got that with my gums and they receded a bit - I got a super soft toothbrush and it helped xxx


----------



## gills8752

I think I wll go get a soft brush, I use a sonic toohtbrush just now so its quite harsh.

I'm feeling worse and worse as the day goes on, felt a bit sicky last night now I'm dizzy, headachey, got bad tummy, super sweaty palms and bubba won't stop moving so my tummy reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly hurts...:cry::cry::cry::cry:
My 28 week bloods came back with my blood count as abnormal but the lady on the phone couldn't tell me anymore as the midwife hadn't seen it yet so I don't know if thats a problem and I've got my 2nd antenatal class tonight. 

Big Fat Pooey Day!!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: I bought a really soft toothbrush too, it helped a bit but they do still bleed.

Teal- I get nosebleeds a lot too, mainly after being sick. xx


----------



## blackrose

gills8752 said:


> I think I wll go get a soft brush, I use a sonic toohtbrush just now so its quite harsh.
> 
> I'm feeling worse and worse as the day goes on, felt a bit sicky last night now I'm dizzy, headachey, got bad tummy, super sweaty palms and bubba won't stop moving so my tummy reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly hurts...:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> My 28 week bloods came back with my blood count as abnormal but the lady on the phone couldn't tell me anymore as the midwife hadn't seen it yet so I don't know if thats a problem and I've got my 2nd antenatal class tonight.
> 
> Big Fat Pooey Day!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## blackrose

gills8752 said:


> blurgh my gums started randomly bleeding last night for no reason. it tasted gross, made me want to spew blurghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :sick:

I use corsodal mouthwash , it helps a little bit , but not much . :hugs:


----------



## Beautywithin

My teeth feel terrible, every time i brush they bleed, my dentist dont want to see me till after i have had bubs, at times it feels as if my teeth are gunna fall out ! 


at this rate, ill have no hair, be 4 stone over weight, and have no teeth lol x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Beautywithin said:


> My teeth feel terrible, every time i brush they bleed, my dentist dont want to see me till after i have had bubs, at times it feels as if my teeth are gunna fall out !
> 
> 
> *at this rate, ill have no hair*, be 4 stone over weight, and have no teeth lol x

Is yours falling out too? Mine is really badly. I think it's a combination of hormones and lack of nutrition from being sick on my part. My hair used to be really really thick, now when I put it up it feels like there's only about half what there used to be :( xx


----------



## Beautywithin

My hair was never in great condition from years of bleaching, but since iv gone dark it has helped, but yes when i brush or have a shower a lot seems to come out, is worrying, but MW has said not worry about at this stage, because hair grows extra fast, and to expect it after bubs is born aswell, still dont understand these women who have shiny hair and beautiful skin during pregnancy lol x


----------



## teal

Glad I'm not the only one with nose bleeds. 
My appointment went well - I got a tour of the labour suite. I'm measuring a week behind but my midwife wasn't concerned about it. Baby kept kicking when she was feeling what position he was in! Head down so hoping he stays that way. Just need my placenta to be ok at my 34 week scan xx


----------



## pinkclaire

My hair is falling out in clumps, my mum said its even worse after you have the baby! My gums always bleed, its horrible, I wake up looking like a vampire most mornings! I have been to the dentist and he just suggested cordorsyl (SP?). My nails have actually grown faster, but they annoy me cos I have to file them all the time haha. My skin is finally starting to settle down but I've 7 months of hell with it!


----------



## Pixie71

LOL!!!:haha::haha::wohoo::wohoo:



littledancer said:


> I've only put on 9lbs in weight in the entire pregnancy, I'm eating whatever and whenever I like!!!!
> 
> Pixie71- I don't want to say I *hate* you per se, but I am VERY jealous!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Pixie71

Ooops! I think pregnancy is the best diet ever!!! I think I'll be slimmer afterwards than I was before!!! :happydance:

QUOTE=future_numan;3717546]


littledancer said:


> I've only put on 9lbs in weight in the entire pregnancy, I'm eating whatever and whenever I like!!!!
> 
> Pixie71- I don't want to say I *hate* you per se, but I am VERY jealous!!!Click to expand...

I agree...I think I gained that much in the first tri..I am also very jealous !![/QUOTE]


----------



## babyblue14

me please i'm due 3rd and we are team blue xx


----------



## gills8752

Ahhh now my feet have got all hot and itchy and swollen up.....

even bigger fat pooey day. grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## _Vicky_

AARRGGGHHHH mum is coming tomorrow and I cant wait yay!!! BUT I have been doing housework and lord its exhausting!!!! And OMG HOW MUCH BABY STUFF do we have how can two little things need soooo much heheheheheheheh


----------



## Beautywithin

Im 31 weeks :happydance::happydance:


----------



## gills8752

oooh beauty - getting close now...........


----------



## Pixie71

Am 31 weeks today! Was on line looking at weight gain:
Here's where the extra weight comes from:
&#8226; At birth, your baby will weigh approximately 3,300g (7.3lb).
&#8226; During pregnancy, the muscle layer of your womb (uterus) grows dramatically and weighs an extra 900g (2lb).
&#8226; The placenta (afterbirth), which keeps your baby nourished, weighs 600g (1.3lb).
&#8226; Your breasts weigh an extra 400g (0.9lb).
&#8226; Your blood volume increases and weighs an extra 1,200g (2.6lb)
&#8226; You have extra fluid in your body, and amniotic fluid around the baby, weighing 2,600g (5.7lb).
&#8226; Plus, you will lay down some fat during your pregnancy to provide you with extra energy for breastfeeding. This comes to about 2,500g (5.5lb). So thats 24lbs approx! 

Anyone planning or packing the hospital bag yet? Was thinking of getting some baby grows and vests and a wee coat and hat at the weekend and washing them, is it too soon?

xx


----------



## blackrose

Well done girls on hitting 31 weeks :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats Pixie, I am going to start getting bits either this weekend or next xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats on 31 weeks BW and Pixie. 

Thanks for that info about weight gain, it's actually made me feel a lot better, I was feeling really down about my weight the other day. I'm going to save that to my computer so I can find it when I feel crap. 

I'm going to start my hospital bag soon, my mum ended up in hospital from 30 weeks with me and apparently got a right telling off for not having her bag packed, so gonna get mine done soon xx


----------



## gills8752

OOOhhh weird, the bottom of my bump has no baby in it at all, its all soft and saggy, baby must be lying transverse, it feels sooo freaky to touch!!


----------



## _Vicky_

Pixie71 said:


> Am 31 weeks today! Was on line looking at weight gain:
> Here's where the extra weight comes from:
>  At birth, your baby will weigh approximately 3,300g (7.3lb).
>  During pregnancy, the muscle layer of your womb (uterus) grows dramatically and weighs an extra 900g (2lb).
>  The placenta (afterbirth), which keeps your baby nourished, weighs 600g (1.3lb).
>  Your breasts weigh an extra 400g (0.9lb).
>  Your blood volume increases and weighs an extra 1,200g (2.6lb)
>  You have extra fluid in your body, and amniotic fluid around the baby, weighing 2,600g (5.7lb).
>  Plus, you will lay down some fat during your pregnancy to provide you with extra energy for breastfeeding. This comes to about 2,500g (5.5lb). So thats 24lbs approx!
> 
> Anyone planning or packing the hospital bag yet? Was thinking of getting some baby grows and vests and a wee coat and hat at the weekend and washing them, is it too soon?
> 
> xx


oohh thats fab - wonder what I can double up lol sooo I would say 

At birth, your babies will weigh approximately 3,300g (12lbs) assuming early.
 During pregnancy, the muscle layer of your womb (uterus) grows dramatically and weighs an extra 900g (2lb). hmmm not sure i will be doubling that
 The placenta (afterbirth), which keeps your baby nourished, weighs 600g (2.6lb).yep two of them 
 Your breasts weigh an extra 400g (0.9lb). hmmm leave as is
 Your blood volume increases and weighs an extra 1,200g (2.6lb) ditto
 You have extra fluid in your body, and amniotic fluid around the baby, weighing 2,600g (8lb). eeekkk two of them?
 Plus, you will lay down some fat during your pregnancy to provide you with extra energy for breastfeeding. This comes to about 2,500g (8lb?). 

sooo thats 38lbs :haha: sooo have only gained 4lb in kit kats hahahahaha

HAPPY 31 WEEKS LADIES

My hospital bag is all done - I am in fact all done totally now but my sis had her twins at 32 weeks xxx


----------



## Pixie71

Hi Ladies

Glad you liked the info on weight gain and has made you all happier! I'll be a skinny rake at the end!!!!
Going to get the bag sorted at weekend too! Am soo excited about this!!! I've two weeks at work then its xmas and then I have leave to use up before maternity leave starts! So finish at 33 weeks here! So happy! This bump was ICSI first attempt and am soooo pleased to have got to this stage.:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Pixie71

Just been told that iron level is a bit low and ive to take tablets, which will make me more constipated than I already am, any tips on how to avoid this, ladies?

Thanks

xx


----------



## future_numan

Pixie - I too had fertility treatments to get pregnant so I know how you are feeling. Congarts to everyone on making it to the 3rd tri :happydance: I plan on starting my hospital bag around 30/31 weeks. I have already started to buy somethings that I will need to pack.


----------



## mummysuzie22

I'm on 6 tablets a day pixie and i drink it with loads of orange juice and that generally solves it. I only go to the toilet twice a week generally anyway so that doesn't really apply to me but OJ usually solves the constipated problem. Altho i've heard that it can go either way with these tablets some people have a problem with going all the time. Make sure you take it with food though otherwise you may get tummy cramps xx


----------



## Pixie71

Will try that so, thanks. I think its two per day. have ante natal appt tomorrow so will find out then! Hope its not the sour midwife this time, she's a misery guts and OH can't stand her!!!!!


----------



## glong88

Im glad im not the only one thinking of doing their hospital bags now. Altho im only 30 weeks 2 days, I just want to feel like its sorted - INCASE he comes early. I no how useless my other half is, so it makes me feel happier to know i've got what i need, ready to go.
Im hoping to get most of it this weekend - which will mean im all packed up at 31 weeks. :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Haha..wish we just had the same midwife all the way through xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Glong you're def not too early..am nearly done but i'm gonna be in for 5 days so trying to write a list of everything i need and hopefully not missing anything out..will be taking a suitcase with me at this point lol xx


----------



## chocbanana

Has anyone else on here had the SF jab? Don't want to turn this into an "opinion" session on it but just simply wondering if any else has had it (I did last week and am fine :winkwink:)


----------



## mummysuzie22

I was supposed to get it 2 weeks ago but wasn't well so didn't bother. My docs office only has a clinic every so often so not sure if i'll get it before i'm due. Not bothered either way to be honest xx


----------



## teal

I've not even been offered the jab yet! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I was offered it but couldn't go that day and not been invited again yet xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

I turned it down....for now!

Had my consultant appointment yesterday....and my 28 week bloods (a week late)
Theyve switched me back to Midwife Led Care :D :D
Yaaaay!
So no more consultant appointments until 24th feb, which im hoping i dont make seeing as i will be 8 days overdue.
Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## summerarmahni

Hiya all im due on the 10th feb 2010 add me on ya list :):) i cant wait am counting everyday 69 days and counting hope all is well TEAM BLUE :flower:


----------



## purple_kiwi

so im on team pink now instead of yellow just found out today!


----------



## future_numan

Congrats purple_kiwi on the pink bump !!


----------



## purple_kiwi

thank you :)


----------



## ~lauren~

yaaaaay another pink :D I really hope these gender scans are accurate...otherwise I'm going to be having a very girly little boy haha... xx


----------



## teal

Congrats purplekiwi on your little girl! xx


----------



## future_numan

~lauren~ said:


> yaaaaay another pink :D I really hope these gender scans are accurate...otherwise I'm going to be having a very girly little boy haha... xx

Ya, me too !! :haha:


----------



## teal

I was thinking that too. If it turns out I'm having a girl I hope she likes blue :rofl: xx


----------



## Pixie71

Welcome aboard!
I had the swine flu jab about two weeks ago and was so sore for a week in that arm, it was crap! But no side effects like illness!


----------



## gills8752

morning ladies!!

Question - how can so much snot be in my body when my bubba is taking up 90% of my body!? GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I feel soooooooooooooo pants!


----------



## Pixie71

Poor you! Plenty of rest and hot drinks! Wish you better soon
xx



gills8752 said:


> morning ladies!!
> 
> Question - how can so much snot be in my body when my bubba is taking up 90% of my body!? GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I feel soooooooooooooo pants!


----------



## Pixie71

Just back from ante natal, given lactulose to take with the iron! All well with baby etc.


----------



## MiissDior

bump


----------



## twiggy56

~lauren~ said:


> I really hope these gender scans are accurate...otherwise I'm going to be having a very girly little boy haha... xx

This is a _*huge*_ fear of mine!! Thats why i asked the sonographer about 3 times at the 4D scan to check her 'girly bits' :rofl:


----------



## WTTMommy

twiggy56 said:


> ~lauren~ said:
> 
> 
> I really hope these gender scans are accurate...otherwise I'm going to be having a very girly little boy haha... xx
> 
> This is a _*huge*_ fear of mine!! Thats why i asked the sonographer about 3 times at the 4D scan to check her 'girly bits' :rofl:Click to expand...

Me too! I worry about it a lot. I probably will not be having a 3D scan so I can't double check until I get a scan at 34 or 36 wks. The technician at my 20 wk scan was so sure, he even said 100% girl without hesitation, so I'm hoping I can trust him. :dohh:


----------



## blackrose

That's one of the reasons OH wont let us find out . How's everyone's weekend been ?I finished my xmas shopping and went to see new moon with my sister . Half way through the movie baby started kicking me sooooo hard !!


----------



## lauzliddle

Hi sorry to invade I just wanted to wish all you ladies the best of luck for your febuary love bugs I was here last year and it only feels like it was yesturday :) and now I am doing it all again :)


----------



## blackrose

lauzliddle said:


> Hi sorry to invade I just wanted to wish all you ladies the best of luck for your febuary love bugs I was here last year and it only feels like it was yesturday :) and now I am doing it all again :)

:hugs: Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All,

Am in for a moan! Hope you don't mind!
Was my birthday yesterday. We went to my parents on sat night for dinner and my 12 yr old complained all night that she was bored! We left at 10.45 as we couldnt take listening to it anymore.

Sunday morning: OH not working so told him not to get me anything, which is fine, but.... he didnt do anything at all, no cooking cleaning, just went into the garden and did gardening all day, left me bored in the front room with the tv on, made no effort to offer lunch, even though I had hinted at going out, I made lunch at 2.45 for the 3 of us. Then he went back out to garden, came in, had a shower and took the dog for a walk! My two sisters came out for 50 mins with their kids, then OH fell asleep on sofa, daughter played on computer and I was left to watch tv or whatever, as neither cared! My daughter managed to get one of her cousins to stay the night, I told her to ask OH he seemed to not mind, which pissed me off even more, as I thought he might well have said no its your mums birthday or something along those lines, but nada!!! So at 8.40pm no sign of anyone else making effort for dinner so I cooked and I ended up tidying up. OH eventually asked if I was alright and I told him, his crap excuse was that he didnt think there was anything on in the cinema! Didnt sleep at all last night, am really tired and fed up, gave him what for again this morning, and he does this feeble shite of "do you want to go out for lunch"! Bit late to make an effort. Feel like crying and screaming!


----------



## gills8752

aww pixie! big huge hug from me! If it helps you at all I due 3 days after my birthday so I litrally could be having a shity day giving birth to bubba and pooing myself at the same time! :hugs::hugs:

I'm still ill! snotty-ness has gone away but now i've got a lovely cough which is bringing up mucas - gorgous!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning- arghhhhhhh my pregnancy feels at a stand still again, feel like im gunna be pregnant forever..... just want xmas to be here now, and the start of a new year, seeing as next year we will all have so much to look forwards 2 x


----------



## twiggy56

Pixie- thats bloody awful of him!! Make sure u dont let him off easily, doesnt sound like you will but make sure u stay strong! I would be having a major huff round about now lol...

gills, hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: Seems eveyone is riddled with a cold thing lately!

BW im with you on the 'stand-still'...now feels like im just going to be pregnant all the time and the idea of a baby is just so far away :cry: Even though i know this part is the 'home stretch' i cant help but think, oh god 10 more weeks?! Like you im wishing the rest of the year away...at least in january it'l be all systems go from there!!


----------



## Pixie71

Told him this morning to go and boil his head! He certainly isnt getting off easily. Boss back from work trip and gave me and the other girl in the office Karma Sutra playing cards! Put a smile on my face I can tell you!!


----------



## gills8752

Uh oh - I got bitten by the pink baby bug - look what I just won on ebay.....

https://www.cheekymonkey.ca/Product%20Images/Bunnies/New%20Folder/CUDDLE.jpg

Ooops and this....

https://www.monsoon.co.uk/content/ebiz/monsoon/invt/57807726/57807726_m1.jpg


----------



## Pixie71

They're really cute!!! Well won!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Those are both soooo cute :)

Pixie- :hugs: I agree, don't let your OH off, that's awful that he didn't make any effort. There's a difference between not buying you a present because of financial reasons and not doing anything at all. 

BW- I also feel slightly like that. I just want to stop being sick, and 10 weeks still seems like so far away :( 

xx


----------



## littledancer

gills8752- Gorgeous- love the bunny ears one!


----------



## littledancer

Pixie- sorry to hear about your partner being a bone-head on your birthday...I've had a few of those episodes lately. I think part of the problem is when we're not pregnant we just sort of 'put up' with it, and when we are pregnant our hormones make it that much more difficult to to put up with B.S.!!


----------



## teal

gills - they are so cute! xx


----------



## twiggy56

gills, im a fan of anything with ears too!! So cute! 

Katy hun, hugs for you...i feel so bad for you still being so sick :hugs: Bet il go overdue as a sympathy labour! Hope u go a bit early too...

Oh and Teal- loving the new avatar hun, adorable! xx


----------



## teal

Thank you :flower: It was a set I bought last weekend in mothercare :) xx


----------



## eque_price

Don't forget me! Due feb 1 and on team yellow... Getting close now!! Woot woot!! I am beginning to feel like a beached whale that is WAY to tired to attempt to move off that dam beach!lol!


----------



## kitten x

Im a feb love bug and im not on the list :cry: x

can u add me please im due the 9th feb and im team blue :happydance: x

thankee x


----------



## Jewelsx19

I'm new here, but I would love to join!

I am due with baby #4, I have 3 boys already...7, 5 and 2. And we are expecting a baby GIRL!:cloud9:

I am due Feb. 1st, but I will probably end up having her anytime now...I have been dealing with preterm labour for over a week now, and currently i am sitting at 2-3cm dilated and 70% effaced.:nope:


----------



## pinkclaire

OOOh :hi:

2 now due on the first! I'm not the first on the second anymore :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

Welcome eque_price, kitten and Jewelsx19!!!

Wow Jewels, 3 boys and getting your little princess now, you must be so pleased! Shes guna have some protective big brothers huh?!! Sorry to hear about the preterm labour though...she should be fine at 32 week, maybe need a little help breathing at first...wishing you all the best hun xx


----------



## twiggy56

yay claire!! lol...im still betting you'l be one of the first to pop though!! :haha:


----------



## ~lauren~

Jewelsx19 said:


> I am due Feb. 1st, but I will probably end up having her anytime now...I have been dealing with preterm labour for over a week now, and currently i am sitting at 2-3cm dilated and 70% effaced.:nope:


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK......I don't know what I would do if that was me. I dont feel ready at all! Good luck!! xxxxx


----------



## lou_lou1979

hi, can you add me to the list too? I'm due 21st Feb. 

I feel so underprepared - still so much to do/buy... :wacko: And yet the time seems to be flying by!


----------



## blackrose

lou_lou1979 said:


> hi, can you add me to the list too? I'm due 21st Feb.
> 
> I feel so underprepared - still so much to do/buy... :wacko: And yet the time seems to be flying by!

I know exactly how you feel :hugs:


----------



## bumper

Hi all... :hi:

I'm due February 27th and I'm not sure if I'm a having a boy or a girl yet but I'll pop it on this thread on the 21st... have a scan so will ask them to have a little look!

I'm terrified... I'm not ready to give birth now and it seems like so many ladies here have had their babies early... and yet I'd welcome the loss of some weight and rib kicking!


----------



## blackrose

bumper said:


> Hi all... :hi:
> 
> I'm due February 27th and I'm not sure if I'm a having a boy or a girl yet but I'll pop it on this thread on the 21st... have a scan so will ask them to have a little look!
> 
> I'm terrified... I'm not ready to give birth now and it seems like so many ladies here have had their babies early... and yet I'd welcome the loss of some weight and rib kicking!

We're due the same day :hugs:


----------



## bumper

blackrose said:


> bumper said:
> 
> 
> Hi all... :hi:
> 
> I'm due February 27th and I'm not sure if I'm a having a boy or a girl yet but I'll pop it on this thread on the 21st... have a scan so will ask them to have a little look!
> 
> I'm terrified... I'm not ready to give birth now and it seems like so many ladies here have had their babies early... and yet I'd welcome the loss of some weight and rib kicking!
> 
> We're due the same day :hugs:Click to expand...

Wonder when we will both give birth?! :hugs:


----------



## ~lauren~

Im starting to get really scared about child birth...Does anybody know what the worst bit is supposed to be? Is it the contractions or the pushing phase which causes us poor girlies such excruciating pain?? xxxx


----------



## MummyCarly

Id have to say its the contractions, I never had any problems pushing myself But I think its different for each woman hun :) My 2nd Time around was much easier because I knew what to expect rather than being scared like I was with my first! But just keep re assuring yourself women do it everyday and I am sure you are a strong woman and will do it with ease too! :) 

Only thing I wish someone had told me was that contractions start easy then gradually get more painful, and although it hurts there's always pain relief to help you. I had my 2nd child naturally and my 1st with a Epidural. Our bodys are strong xoxox Just keep in the mindset and tell yourself over and over that you can do it and you will!!

Hope that helps :)


----------



## bumper

OH asked how I can speak so calmly about giving birth... I told him it's because zillions of women have done it before me (imagine having to be the first...). That and the fact that he can't see what I'm thinking or feeling... If I could run away just before birth... I'd do it, and come back when it's over! :haha:


----------



## pinkclaire

Have you been to antenatel? Although learning about stuff was scary it has really helped me calm down, I feel like I am well informed with my choices. I did pay for the NCT ones which wasn't cheap but I would say definately worth it I have learnt so much and made some great friends. 

One thing we learnt is that adreneline makes your labour much worse and the calmer you feel about everything the easier your labour will be. Xx


----------



## bumper

:nope: I avoided antenatal... I'm hoping it will come naturally!


----------



## Caz-x

With me (from what I remember haha) it was the pushing the head out that hurt me the most, but I think that it was because my contractions slowed down to almost nothing so I had to do a lot of pushing myself without help. I managed on Tens & Gas n Air. I only swore twice through the whole thing & don't have any really bad memories about any of it to be honest. Each birth is different though, it is gonna hurt no matter what & it is exhausting, but you have to focus on what it is all in aid of, your little baby in your arms as soon as it's over. GL hun & try not to worry too much x


----------



## gills8752

OOhh I ge random scared moments but try to think about the beautiful baby we'll get afterwards! or go watch youtube video's to totally freak me out then whatever happens with me won't be that bad! hahaha

on a good note - i've no food in the house for breakie so I'm having cadburys roses! :haha::haha::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beautywithin

UPDATED: :)


The contractions are a killer ( cant even describe the pain ), the pushing was the easy part lol 

i was 3cm when i went in with my daughter, and they where killing me then, so time you get to 7 or 8 cm... the pain does become unbearable, 

would defo say try the gas and air, it was a life saver, and is all i needed in the end, with my first it was an 8 hour labour all in all, they say with your second its meant to be even quicker, i soooooo hope that is true, because i may need a epi if my labour is more then 8 hours, i could just about deal with the pain last time x


----------



## Pixie71

Ah teal thats really cute, my daughter loves Giraffes, she's nearly a teenager now and still brings her giraffe into bed with her! She has 13 of them but there is a special one that goes everywhere with her more or less still!!!


----------



## Pixie71

Hia, hope it all works out ok, it should do, am nearly 32 weeks myself now, delighted you are getting a girl after 3 boys!




Jewelsx19 said:


> I'm new here, but I would love to join!
> 
> I am due with baby #4, I have 3 boys already...7, 5 and 2. And we are expecting a baby GIRL!:cloud9:
> 
> I am due Feb. 1st, but I will probably end up having her anytime now...I have been dealing with preterm labour for over a week now, and currently i am sitting at 2-3cm dilated and 70% effaced.:nope:


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All, thanks for all the responses to my moan! He sent flowers to my work and called in at 5.15 as he wanted to get books in the library, and asked me when they arrived! He apologised and said he should have listened to me better and should have taken me out for lunch or whatever. Was taken out to dinner by a pal, who when it was her birthday, I took her out, none of her family even called her, so she knew how I felt. After that, we had our evening class (year 3 of a degree programme!! (am I mad!!), I went home to find that he had scrubbed the place from top to bottom, done washing and all the ironing! I dont think he will make that mistake again!!!!


----------



## Rach28

Hi All 

Are we keeping well?

I have my 28 week appointment tomorrow with the midwife and plan to talk to her about SPD - as I have been in pain the last couple of weeks, getting worse and agony the last few of days :nope:

It hurts to sit, stand, walk, lie down... I cant imagine another 11-12 weeks of this :( 

Is anyone else suffering and know if theres any guidance re: SPD and driving as Im not due to finish work til end of Jan and can do up to 2,000 miles a month for work.... Ive had enough really :O(


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Could I join you love bugs?

I am due the 13th Feb with a blue bump.

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## teal

Rach - I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow :hugs: my midwife referred me to a physiotherapist for spd xx


----------



## blackrose

I have my 28 week appointment tomorrow too . I'm actually a little nervous as I don't know what to expect . OH has another interview tomorrow ( fingers toes and all my bits crossed for him) but I'm bringing my mum , she's so excited bless her .


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

blackrose said:


> I have my 28 week appointment tomorrow too . I'm actually a little nervous as I don't know what to expect . OH has another interview tomorrow ( fingers toes and all my bits crossed for him) but I'm bringing my mum , she's so excited bless her .

Mine was just the usual hun. Blood pressure, took some blood to check iron levels and antibodies, measured bump, felt tummy, listened to HB. Think that was it :)

Ladies- What clothes do you have for LO? I have been looking through other threads and worrying I don't have enough. I think I have 12 babygrows in Newborn (up to 10 or 11lbs), no outfits in this size. Then about 5 outfits in 0-3 but only 3 babygrows. I have about 5 vests in each size. Do I need to buy more clothes? xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Id wait before buying too much, as you'll probably find that you will get loads of presents (mainly outfits) from friends, family etc :thumbup:, especially when its your first baby. xx


----------



## blackrose

mumof5 , That's what I'm banking on , this baby is the first grandchild and is already spoilt by my parents and grandparents . I have 12 0-3 months babygros 12 0-3 vests so far . I also have 5 of each in 3-6 month size . I know its not nearly enough but my mum has loads bought too .


----------



## twiggy56

Katy iv got quite alot of everything in every size...i was given a huge amount from a friend who had a baby girl last year...but i would say you have enough if i was just buying what i needed iykwim? 

I have lots of 0-3 sleepsuits, day gro's and vests....new bought. Think they're out of newborn quite quick...i suppose it depends on how keen on washing u are? As you could do a mid week wash and be completely fine with 12 gro's! 

Just make sure u have enough for 2 changes a day until u want to do a wash!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks everyone. I think I might buy some more 0-3 babygrows, and more vests in 0-3 but will leave the newborn because he'll probably grow out of it so quick xx


----------



## Pixie71

Hia

I am 32 weeks tomorrow and have had this spd for ages, although my midwives have not said it is that, its exactly what I have, its horrible, every time I get up it hurts, I cant get up if I go down to the bottom shelf to get something, driving is uncomfortable too! Luckily with the due date and using annual leave I finish up at work next friday 18th!




Rach28 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Are we keeping well?
> 
> I have my 28 week appointment tomorrow with the midwife and plan to talk to her about SPD - as I have been in pain the last couple of weeks, getting worse and agony the last few of days :nope:
> 
> It hurts to sit, stand, walk, lie down... I cant imagine another 11-12 weeks of this :(
> 
> Is anyone else suffering and know if theres any guidance re: SPD and driving as Im not due to finish work til end of Jan and can do up to 2,000 miles a month for work.... Ive had enough really :O(


----------



## Pixie71

Welcome to our chat! I'm not sure if mines a boy or girl as they refused to tell us!!!!!:thumbup:



Blue_bumpkin said:


> Could I join you love bugs?
> 
> I am due the 13th Feb with a blue bump.
> 
> Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Pixie71

HI All

Just found this on the internet for those of us with SPD:
https://www.baby-pregnancy-ultrasound-3d-4d.co.uk/Pregnancy-SPD.htm
I am going to ring the midwife about it because my next appt is not till 31 Dec!


----------



## Rach28

Had my MW appointment. She has referred me to a physio for an assessment and said I will be fitted for a support belt re: SPD. 

Everything else was fine which Im pleased about. 

She measured my bump and it was at 29 - so im just right even tho I feel like a whale LOL!

I was expecting bloods to be taken today but she said she doesnt do that til 34 weeks. 

I also had my MATB1 form and HIP Grant form and we are still on for a home birth - yay!!


----------



## IvyBaby

I am due on 27th of Feb! And 95% sure it is a girl :)


----------



## twiggy56

Think iv got spd too...insides of my thighs are agony, feel like iv been riding a horse for 3 days and just got off :wacko:

Also horrible tension in my lower back, and cant stand on one leg as its literally impossible. Im guna mention it to my midwife at my 32 week app...im already having to 'take it easy' due to being a 'faint risk' with very low blood pressure so only thing i can get really is physio or a support belt :cry:


----------



## teal

Rach - glad your mw appointment went well. 

twiggy - hope your midwife can help :hugs: xx


----------



## littledancer

> .im already having to 'take it easy' due to being a 'faint risk' with very low blood pressure

Oooh, me too- mine's 90/43- what's yours?
lol, let's compare blood pressure!


----------



## blackrose

Yayness :) , OH got a job, after a year of looking ! I'm so proud of him . 28 week appointment was great , baby is a perfect weight and in a perfect position apparently .


----------



## teal

Glad your appointment went well blackrose :hugs: and that is great news on your OH getting a job!! xx


----------



## blackrose

:happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Sorry I'm being totally self indulgent , I'm just so relieved , I can sleep now !!


----------



## twiggy56

littledancer said:


> .im already having to 'take it easy' due to being a 'faint risk' with very low blood pressure
> 
> Oooh, me too- mine's 90/43- what's yours?
> lol, let's compare blood pressure!Click to expand...

Well i felt really awful when i get bloods taken and the midwife took my bp it was 80/50...she was surprised i was still sitting upright....then took again _*after*_ bloods and it was 90/60.

Then after these readings i had to go back to my doctor the next day for more tests...he took bp sitting- it was 80/40 :wacko: then lying down...100/60...then sat upright again and it dropped straight back down to 80/50...

so pretty much iv got a low 'trend' and thats why i feel dizzy, weak, tired and faint all the time! So got an OB consult and he said its only guna get worse as baby gets bigger and the pressure increases on my artieries :cry:

Only thing they can reccomend is rest!! And feet up when sitting...:nope:


----------



## twiggy56

woo! blackrose for OH getting the job!! Bet it feels like a massive weight lifted!! Just in time aswell for buba arriving! :happydance:

xx


----------



## blackrose

Very ! gosh your bp is sooooo low . must be exhausting:hugs:


----------



## vinnypeanut

When do we move into the 2nd from last box?? Im getting all excited already and think im still a couple of weeks off xx


----------



## mrsmac

Can i join you laydees ?? I am due 8th feb xx


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah blackrose, im exhausted all the time! :cry: and as OB said...its only guna get worse! You should see me trying to make it round the supermarket- i perch on any shelf that looks like it could take my weight!! :rofl:



vinnypeanut said:


> When do we move into the 2nd from last box?? Im getting all excited already and think im still a couple of weeks off xx

Vinny we move up at 31+1!! x


----------



## blackrose

Cant wait to move up ! I've a while to go yet . Twiggy your so close :)


----------



## vinnypeanut

So only a week and one day left......oh gee how scary is that!


----------



## twiggy56

blackrose said:


> Cant wait to move up ! I've a while to go yet . Twiggy your so close :)

Another week feels like ages!! Its so funny coz no matter how many people are behind you in dates, you always focus on the people that are ahead of you!! lol. So i always feel behind...:rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats on your OHs job blackrose :) 

I don't have one of those tickers, I just read all yours for the little updates :) 

Twiggy- Your blood pressure is really low! The lowest mine has got is 100/50. I feel faint all the time too though due to lack of being able to keep food down xx


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah Katy its always really low...midwife was surprised i was still sitting upright with the reading she got at my 28 week app...although i dont do well having bloods taken, makes me feel extra faint! 

its a pain as i feel like iv run a marathon when iv had 8-9 hrs sleep!! U still being sick hun? Thats terrible...surely u must be losing quite a bit of weight? Is the midwife happy with how you're doing? I dont suppose they can give u anything? :hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

BBLLLLAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ARRGGGHHHHH OUCH OUCH OUCH - right thats better now I have that out. My boys have been moving constantly for two days now and its killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope you are all well - I feel less scared today and all settled again weird but hey what can you do apart from go with the flow. We have our hospital tour on saturday which will probably send me into a tailspin again lol and another scan tuesday and from then on I am going in for a scan every two weeks for the duration. I keep wandering into the nursery and loving it hehehehe wanna see pics?


----------



## future_numan

_Vicky_ said:


> BBLLLLAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ARRGGGHHHHH OUCH OUCH OUCH - right thats better now I have that out. My boys have been moving constantly for two days now and its killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope you are all well - I feel less scared today and all settled again weird but hey what can you do apart from go with the flow. We have our hospital tour on saturday which will probably send me into a tailspin again lol and another scan tuesday and from then on I am going in for a scan every two weeks for the duration. I keep wandering into the nursery and loving it hehehehe wanna see pics?

I think everyone would love to see some pictures !!!


----------



## blackrose

twiggy56 said:


> blackrose said:
> 
> 
> Cant wait to move up ! I've a while to go yet . Twiggy your so close :)
> 
> Another week feels like ages!! Its so funny coz no matter how many people are behind you in dates, you always focus on the people that are ahead of you!! lol. So i always feel behind...:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: its so true


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay pics, pics pics x


----------



## _Vicky_

heheh cool here you go 

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs037.snc3/12461_198523002474_615397474_3196182_6657177_n.jpg

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs037.snc3/12461_198523007474_615397474_3196183_6918111_n.jpg

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs017.snc3/12461_198523017474_615397474_3196184_6172604_n.jpg

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs017.snc3/12461_198523022474_615397474_3196185_6802786_n.jpg

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs017.snc3/12461_198523032474_615397474_3196186_1207478_n.jpg

and my favourite once we had finished oh thought it was a bit girly so decided to 'boy it up' a bit 

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs037.snc3/12461_198522982474_615397474_3196181_3581239_n.jpg

and a few more on here https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3196181&l=5691621f5e&id=615397474


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

twiggy56 said:


> Yeah Katy its always really low...midwife was surprised i was still sitting upright with the reading she got at my 28 week app...although i dont do well having bloods taken, makes me feel extra faint!
> 
> its a pain as i feel like iv run a marathon when iv had 8-9 hrs sleep!! U still being sick hun? Thats terrible...surely u must be losing quite a bit of weight? Is the midwife happy with how you're doing? I dont suppose they can give u anything? :hugs:


I can't really tell about my weight, it's very slowly going up but I think that's all baby. The bits of my figure I can see under the bump are still a fair bit smaller than they were pre preg, like my arms and shoulders and face. So I think I am losing weight but baby is putting it on so it kind of equals out. I only just weighed what I did when I got preg though at 29 weeks. They've given me tablets but they're crap :( bump was measuring a week or two behind last time though, so if not caught up next time I'm gonna mention it to the MW. 

Vicky- Definitely want to see pics :) sorry you're feeling so uncomfy with them both moving away in there :hugs: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:rofl: at the john smiths! Your nursery is gorgeous, so nice and bright :) xx


----------



## _Vicky_

heheh thanks hehehehe we are going to do some blue salt dough decorations too when we get a spare minute lol. OH needs to put some macho blue things in there I think hehehehe

oh and this is my hospital bags with car seats and carriers lol - blue trolley for the boys and pink bag for me 

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs037.snc3/12461_198523052474_615397474_3196188_1850259_n.jpg


and of course every little boy needs a matchig labrador hehehehe

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs017.snc3/12461_198523042474_615397474_3196187_4288256_n.jpg


----------



## Beautywithin

Im jealous at how organised you are Vicki, it is really nice

this is Adams room so far, im no where near finished tho

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/adsroomplaque-1.jpg
https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/adsroom-1.jpg
https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/adsroom2-1.jpg
https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/adsclothes-2.jpg
https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/ilovemybear-1.jpg


----------



## twiggy56

Vicky its lovely!! So nice and bright! and i lol'd at the john smiths!! That butches it up a bit...:rofl: 

You are so organised! Everything has a place and you look totally prepared! Go you!! You've done a beautiful job hun...your boys will love it!

Oh katy, hugs :hugs: Most important thing is bubs puts on so if its all baby weight going on, at least thats the better way to sway. Think its normal to measure 2 weeks either way (ahead or behind) so you must still be within the normal measurements which is good..


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Vicky- your dog is so cute :) 

BW- Your nursery is gorgeous, I love it. I wanna get my bubs a name sign but we still haven't decided on a name :dohh: Also, I'm glad your wardrobe is really full because mine is getting to that stage too. Still worried I don't have enough though :dohh: 

xx

ETA: BW has just reminded me I need to order the lightshade. Going to do it now xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Updated: if i have missed anyone out.... let me know x


----------



## _Vicky_

tbh - I am only sooooo finished as its twins and my sis had hers at 32 weeks I think I would have waited until after christmas to pack bags and load up the furniture had it been a singleton xxx


----------



## MUMOF5

_Vicky_ and Beautywithin, your nurseries are gorg :flower:. You guys are so organised, ive got quite a bit but still got a fair few bits to get, its all still flatpacked and in bags at the moment tho :wacko:. I think I will wait until after christmas to unpack everything and assemble stuff, we still have Evie in with us and will have the new baby in with us too, we are a little overcrowded :dohh:. xx


----------



## twiggy56

BW i love Adam's nursery! Think its so lovely and calming...made a lovely job of it hun :flower:

vicky- she had her twins at 32 weeks?! Wow you're so close to that...no wonder you're so prepared, could happen any minute for you i suppose! Oh my god, how exciting!


----------



## littledancer

Twiggy I know exactly how you feel!! I'm so tired I feel I'm going to drop, but there's not much they can do- they just tell me to stay well hydrated and get more salt.

Sorry to hear that you're having those issues but it's actually kind of nice to see somebody else going through the same thing- makes me feel a wee bit more normal!


----------



## blackrose

Your nurseries look so great :) , its making me think I should maybe start getting more organised


----------



## gills8752

Hey don't fret about your nursery. My little girl will be sleeping with us for the first 6 months anyway so my nursery is currently still my spare room with the pc, sofabed, pram and car seat jammed in with wall paper stripped and not replaced and full of junk. :haha:

I've no intention of doing it till she is a few months old because then I can bride my MIL into doing it for me! hahaha


----------



## 2bananas

Your nurseries are really lovely!!

I feel so guilty that we havnt done anything to ours yet - its still our daughters play room at the moment and the thought of having to sort it out is giving me nightmares!!! anic:


So exciting when you see it all coming together though isnt it!

x


----------



## blackrose

I plan for out LO to be with us for the six months too , so I guess your right I have plenty of time


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I agree, I dunno why I was so desperate to get the nursery done early because LO will be in our room for months anyway xx


----------



## blackrose

Its nesting I think ,I feel like I have to be organised lately .


----------



## teal

Nurseries are looking great! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

blackrose said:


> Its nesting I think ,I feel like I have to be organised lately .

Might explain why I felt the need to wash and dry and hang up all LOs clothes yesterday when I'm usually a really untidy person :blush: xx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Your nurseries are gorgeous ladies!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Gills :rofl: i actually believed for a second that was an ant running about on my laptop screen


----------



## teal

Beautywithin said:


> Gills :rofl: i actually believed for a second that was an ant running about on my laptop screen

Glad it wasn't just me :rofl: xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Beautywithin said:


> Gills :rofl: i actually believed for a second that was an ant running about on my laptop screen

:blush: Glad I wasnt the only one :haha:. xx


----------



## Caz-x

Oh 'sighs', am jealous at the pics of nurserys that are done. Mine is currently a guest room complete with double bed etc etc until after xmas and the end of visitors. Am desperate to get it cleared and ge the cot in & curtains up etc - I know baby will be with me for 6 mths, but still, I'm desperate to get it ready. 

BTW Vicky, i am loving the pink hospital bag, have just demanded to be allowed to buy a pink bag to hubby who is least impressed. Guess who will win tee hee??


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

MUMOF5 said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> Gills :rofl: i actually believed for a second that was an ant running about on my laptop screen
> 
> :blush: Glad I wasnt the only one :haha:. xxClick to expand...

I've done this too....twice :dohh: You'd think I'd learn the first time xx


----------



## blackrose

Tomorrow , I HAVE to clean the spare room .. or I will just cry . I think I'll even do some more of my hospital bag . Is it crazy that I couldn't sleep last night as I was worrying about it ?


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

OMG im officially a love bug lol 

Quick question.. when are you ladies packing your hospital bags? Or have yous done it already?


----------



## WTTMommy

I plan to start on my hospital bag early next month after the holidays.


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

My friend literally just gave birth and didnt pack her bag til 2 weeks before her due date yet my cousin had hers packed at 20 weeks which I thought was rather early!

:wacko:


----------



## Beautywithin

Im packing mine after xmas now! did want to get it done befor, but im waiting for the money from the hip grant to get the bits x


----------



## Pixie71

So did I!!!





Beautywithin said:


> Gills :rofl: i actually believed for a second that was an ant running about on my laptop screen


----------



## Pixie71

Hey ladies, the nurseries are brilliant, all we have done is got rid of the bed and most of the rubbish that was being stored there, the attic is now jammers with stuff and OH says we need a clear out and there is no room to put the xmas stuff back to later on!!!!!
I've got really generous friends, one has a cradle to lend us and another has given us a mama and papas car seat/buggy travel system that she had for her wee boy!!! My sister is giving us a cot too!

I've had some cramps the last couple of days, but then my daughter got her period, so I think its just me being in tune with her, it happens most months!! Doctor did put me on Iron but its made me constipated really badly! Next week is last week at work, cant wait, physio told me last night that cos I have SPD I should be resting more and that I should get either a girdle from her or the mothercare support belt, I think I'll get the belt. my sister used it before and found it useful!
Looking forward to having this little bundle on the outside so much!
xx


----------



## gills8752

Hehehe - although my bug is having a bit of deja vu, he only moves in one pattern! lol


----------



## 2bananas

Morning everyone!!

Quick question for you all............

anyone's bubs changed sleeping patterns recently? I only ask because we were in a nice little routine of him having a kick about around 7am which wakes me and then around lunchtime while i was eating and then back off to sleep.

The last 3 days I swear I have got a little man that just cannot keep still during the day now, its constant, like he's hyperactive or something - now, although its very lovely of him to be keeping mummy company I am even more uncomfortable because im concious of every kick/punch and they are getting harder and harder.

Is it normal for sleep pattern to have changed so drastically? He's near enough awake all day long (with an odd half hour break here and there) and finally settled down about 11pm last night - unless he's just given up on sleep altogether and carries on all night too but im not aware.

Odd little bod he is! xx


----------



## hellohefalump

I am sooo uncomfortable... my belly is massive and stretched and hurts!


----------



## gills8752

2bananas said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Quick question for you all............
> 
> anyone's bubs changed sleeping patterns recently? I only ask because we were in a nice little routine of him having a kick about around 7am which wakes me and then around lunchtime while i was eating and then back off to sleep.
> 
> The last 3 days I swear I have got a little man that just cannot keep still during the day now, its constant, like he's hyperactive or something - now, although its very lovely of him to be keeping mummy company I am even more uncomfortable because im concious of every kick/punch and they are getting harder and harder.
> 
> Is it normal for sleep pattern to have changed so drastically? He's near enough awake all day long (with an odd half hour break here and there) and finally settled down about 11pm last night - unless he's just given up on sleep altogether and carries on all night too but im not aware.
> 
> Odd little bod he is! xx

My bub changed from kicking randomly to kicking constantly and never got into a routine. The only time I know she'll kick is in the evening.
I can't wait untill she's runs out of space and calms down a bit, I'm starting to feet/hands poking out of my tummy now eerrghh! lol


----------



## my3girls

My LO keeps changing patterns, but I always see my belly move up and down in different areas at night lol xxx


----------



## 2bananas

Thanks!!!

I guess i'll just have to grin and bare the constant beatings!!!! Mummy will be having words when he arrives!!! lol


----------



## gills8752

hehe I know how you feel. I'm just so grateful she does kick constantly. I never have to worry that she is alright!
I feel so bad for all those out there who have issues with quiet babies!


----------



## MiissDior

*
Im one of those with a quiet lil one...
hes had me upto L&D twice with worry 
and as soon as CTG went on he went buck mad
was admitted for monitoring and there words not mine 
''thats one hyper little Baby you Have in there'' 
 if only they knew how stubborn he really is 

he played up for all the machines and scans and everything 
and as soon as i got home lil monkey goes quiet 

soo i think i ave one super chilled out little one in there 
but omg it does scare me them super quiet days ...
wish he was like you little ones and flat out all day xx​*


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am the same with a quiet one. He's into a routine now which makes me feel better.What date is your section MiissDior? xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My LO keeps changing too, he used to have set times for movement but he doesn't seem to so much anymore.

Hospital bag wise- I have packed baby's because I already have everything I need for it. I will do mine after christmas. 

xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Im going to pack my bag after Christmas. DH is using my holdall at the mo as a gym bag :growlmad:, Ive bought him his own gym bag for Christmas so I get mine back :thumbup: (may need a wash tho :haha:). xx


----------



## NuKe

not long to go now!!! anyone else freaking out yet???


----------



## blackrose

Nuke , I am !!! Its soo soon . I'm both terrified and yet cant wait


----------



## MiissDior

mummysuzie22 said:


> Am the same with a quiet one. He's into a routine now which makes me feel better.What date is your section MiissDior? xx

*
Provisonally given the 2nd feb hun 
that MIGHT change ..i'll know more on 23rd Maybe at nxt app xx​*


----------



## mummysuzie22

Oo not long!! My consultant won't give me a date till 36 weeks so have one the 8th of jan and will find out then. Kellan's measuring 39 weeks already so hoping he'll do it at 38 weeks cuz he's a stickler for doing them before 39 weeks. We might be having ours the same week  xx


----------



## wishinforbaby

NuKe said:


> not long to go now!!! anyone else freaking out yet???

argh I'm starting to get a wee bit scared now, it's all becoming real and the thought of labour is terrifying me!!! :wacko:


----------



## AimeeM

It is strange ,this morning i have got all excited about the thought of going in to labour and giving birth! I know it is the only think that stands in between us meeting out baby so i can't wait!


----------



## blackrose

I'd still like to pretend the labour parts not happening . Maybe when I start my Antenatal classes il feel better . But I really just cant wait for my baby to be here


----------



## MUMOF5

Seriously girls the labour is not that bad. I wouldnt be doing it for a 6th time if it was :wacko:, trust me, im such a wimp with pain :blush:. xx


----------



## Caz-x

I can't wait to have the baby, but, keep thinking about the labour. Not that I had a bad time in labour before, but knowing that it does hurt and theres nothing I can do about it lol. I have heard that first labour is supposed to be scarier as you dont know what to expect, but I totally disagree, I think the knowing what is coming is much worse :rofl:


----------



## Emerald

OoOoOo im due on the 26th feb !! :D

Team Blue !! xx xx


----------



## AimeeM

Caz-x said:


> I can't wait to have the baby, but, keep thinking about the labour. Not that I had a bad time in labour before, but knowing that it does hurt and theres nothing I can do about it lol. I have heard that first labour is supposed to be scarier as you dont know what to expect, but I totally disagree, I think the knowing what is coming is much worse :rofl:

Don't you think that you know how quick you forget though?


----------



## Beautywithin

Agreed i think its defo more scarey the second time round, because you know what to expect.... a lot of people keep saying to me, if labour first time round was'nt so bad, which for me it was'nt 8 hours all in all, then the second time round it will be even quicker, but im not so sure, seeing as every pregnancy is different x


----------



## vinnypeanut

Beautywithin said:


> Agreed i think its defo more scarey the second time round, because you know what to expect.... a lot of people keep saying to me, if labour first time round was'nt so bad, which for me it was'nt 8 hours all in all, then the second time round it will be even quicker, but im not so sure, seeing as every pregnancy is different x

My cousins first labour was 38 minutes, her second was 9 hours so i dont think the 2nd time round is quicker applies to everyone.....

Sorry im not trying to make u feel bad haha :flower: xxx


----------



## blackrose

MUMOF5 said:


> Seriously girls the labour is not that bad. I wouldnt be doing it for a 6th time if it was :wacko:, trust me, im such a wimp with pain :blush:. xx

That's pretty reassuring


----------



## future_numan

I think if you look at labour in a relaxed fashion , it will be easier on you. It did for me !!


----------



## blackrose

That's good advice :) , I think i might get a relaxation CD or book and start practising , and maybe take it to hospital . Anyone done anything like this ?


----------



## twiggy56

Does anyone get a rush of butterflies thinking how close we actually are to having our babies.....

...and then other times get a bit down because it seems so far away? 

I dont know why but 9 and a half weeks feels ages, but then in comparison to how long iv been pregnant- it seems dead close?! :wacko:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

twiggy56 said:


> Does anyone get a rush of butterflies thinking how close we actually are to having our babies.....
> 
> ...and then other times get a bit down because it seems so far away?
> 
> I dont know why but 9 and a half weeks feels ages, but then in comparison to how long iv been pregnant- it seems dead close?! :wacko:

Meee. I know exactly what you mean. 

I'm actually quite looking forward to labour and birth. I know it will hurt, but I also know I have to do it and it means I'll have my LO xx


----------



## blackrose

twiggy56 said:


> Does anyone get a rush of butterfllies thinking how close we actually are to having our babies.....
> 
> ...and then other times get a bit down because it seems so far away?
> 
> I dont know why but 9 and a half weeks feels ages, but then in comparison to how long iv been pregnant- it seems dead close?! :wacko:

That is exactly how I feel ! , It feels forever away , But at the same time I was five and a half weeks when I found out . And had to wait until I was thirteen weeks for my first scan , so its like the last long stretch


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah Katy im now getting to the point where im not even scared of the pain or labour anymore, im sure when it eventually does come round then il feel crazy nervous but now im just like.....'Oh bring it on already!!' :rofl:

Blackrose i was like just under 4 weeks when i found out!! It feels like a different lifetime ago? 

I think im just getting impatient today as our close friends had their baby girl this morning....shes not due til next sunday and so was 8 weeks ahead of me but now shes popped a week earlier- means il have an extra week to wait if i go to my due date (or even MORE if she goes overdue...:cry:)


----------



## teal

I found out when I was 3 weeks + 5. Sometimes it feels like so long ago but other times it feels like no time at all xx


----------



## Beautywithin

i also found out at 3+5.... so yes its understandable how it seems our pregnancies are taking forever lol x


----------



## Pixie71

Hi Ladies

Had to get a support belt for the bump, its really helped with the SPD symptoms, I keep it on till bed time!. I only have 7 weeks and 3 days left. Had a quick labour with my first but that was 13 years ago so dunno what it will be like this time. Just know that the pain was as bad as my period pain (that's bad!) and as soon as she was born it was all forgotten!


----------



## Pixie71

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/weightgain/

Tells you approx what amount of weight you should expect to gain!


----------



## Beautywithin

Pixie71 said:


> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/weightgain/
> 
> Tells you approx what amount of weight you should expect to gain!

haha i have gained a over a stone more then what i should have, going by that


----------



## Pixie71

Beautywithin said:


> Pixie71 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/weightgain/
> 
> Tells you approx what amount of weight you should expect to gain!
> 
> haha i have gained a over a stone more then what i should have, going by thatClick to expand...

I've only a stone on and I am eating chocolate like its going to disappear if I don't!!! :happydance:

Only 7 weeks and 3 days to due date!!!! Aggh!!!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Im refusing to weigh myself, I know I will be depressed if I do :cry:, just trying to not overdo it (not so easy when I have a major sweet. cake and biscuit craving tho :blush:). xx


----------



## hollyjadebear

I weighed myself the other night and was surprised at how much I'd put on. I was expecting to have gained about 2 stone but surprisingly have only gained 1... Must start watching what I eat though, the urge to eat everything in sight has started to take over my life!


----------



## teal

According to that I should gain 2 stone 6 lbs. 
My midwife hasn't weighed me since my booking appointment.


----------



## Pixie71

Mine hasn't weight me since I was about 6 or 8 weeks!!! I've a scale at home that I weigh myself on occasionally.


----------



## twiggy56

I never bother about weight...i just dont go near scales!! And if the midwife weighs me i ask her to just write it in my notes and not say out loud! lol

Think u can get a bit caught up in the numbers....i know if iv put on weight, i can feel it and by how tight my clothes are!


----------



## Beautywithin

Pixie71 said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie71 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/weightgain/
> 
> Tells you approx what amount of weight you should expect to gain!
> 
> haha i have gained a over a stone more then what i should have, going by thatClick to expand...
> 
> I've only a stone on and I am eating chocolate like its going to disappear if I don't!!! :happydance:
> 
> Only 7 weeks and 3 days to due date!!!! Aggh!!!!Click to expand...



iv put 2 and a bit stone on, im constantly hungry tho so not surprized iv gained so much

am worried tho with xmas coming up and all them tempting foods 

lets hope these 7 weeks fly by, x


----------



## Pixie71

True, am very excited and nervous! Beautywithin, we are due same day!!!!


----------



## teal

I'm not going to weigh myself - even if I've gained loads there isn't going to be anything I can do about it until the baby is here anyway. 

I got my letter from my gp this morning offering me the swine flu jab. I had said to myself a while back that I would have it if it was offered but it feels different now that I really have to decide.


----------



## Pixie71

I had it, all was fine! Depends on how much you would be in confined busy places and dealing with lots of people! You've 11 weeks to go, I had it around then as well I think!


----------



## teal

I'll probably stress about it over the next few days. From what I've heard on here and from friends who've had it they've been fine with it. xx


----------



## twiggy56

i declined the jab- i just wasnt comfortable enough with the amount of testing its had done in relation to pregnancy. But its a totally personal choice...only you will know whats best for your baby...

i didnt let anyone elses opinion (apart from my GP as i had a lengthy chat with him about it) affect my decision as at the end of the day its you that has to go home and feel happy that you've done the right thing by your baby!


----------



## samzi

OMG, one box to go. eek!!!


----------



## teal

twiggy56 said:


> i declined the jab- i just wasnt comfortable enough with the amount of testing its had done in relation to pregnancy. But its a totally personal choice...only you will know whats best for your baby...
> 
> i didnt let anyone elses opinion (apart from my GP as i had a lengthy chat with him about it) affect my decision as at the end of the day its you that has to go home and feel happy that you've done the right thing by your baby!

You're right about it being everyones own decision. My gp seems to be pushing it which doesn't make me feel that it's just a chat about how I feel about it. 
I'm not really in contact with that many people. I drive aswell so I get to avoid public transport. 
I'll let it sit over the next few days and see how I feel. I might speak to one of the midwives and see what her opinion is on it because it's not been mentioned at any of my appointments.


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah teal...make sure its _*your*_ decision....my GP was lovely and didnt try and sway me either way. But i spoke to my mum about getting it (who is a midwife herself) in some depth and obviously her advice for me was the most genuine as it can be! 

Im the same as you, im off work now, have a car and avoid busy public places and crowds. I take extra precautions when out...like even at a cash machine (after typing in my pin on the buttons) or at the petrol station (holding the pump) i always antibac gel my hands...i keep one in my car and in my handbag at all times!

See what you feel is right for you after speaking to the professionals and getting as much info as you can...thats the best you can do!!


----------



## Caz-x

Pixie71 said:


> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/weightgain/
> 
> Tells you approx what amount of weight you should expect to gain!

lmao!! I have just under 10wks to go and have already gained more than I should have according to that :rofl:


----------



## teal

twiggy56 said:


> Yeah teal...make sure its _*your*_ decision....my GP was lovely and didnt try and sway me either way. But i spoke to my mum about getting it (who is a midwife herself) in some depth and obviously her advice for me was the most genuine as it can be!
> 
> Im the same as you, im off work now, have a car and avoid busy public places and crowds. I take extra precautions when out...like even at a cash machine (after typing in my pin on the buttons) or at the petrol station (holding the pump) i always antibac gel my hands...i keep one in my car and in my handbag at all times!
> 
> See what you feel is right for you after speaking to the professionals and getting as much info as you can...thats the best you can do!!

Thanks for that :hugs: 

I've been using the antibacterial gel too. Normally keep it in my bag :)


----------



## Rach28

Hi all 

Had a rubbish day, really tired and suffering with SPD. Fed up as after being booked into see the physio on Friday morning she has now cancelled and i cant get booked in now til mid January - which means waiting weeks now for a support belt :nope: Had a big hormonal cry about it!!!


----------



## twiggy56

aww hugs :hugs: Sorry rach...thats a bit shoddy of them making u wait that long...i think im also suffering spd but its not too bad just now, but i can feel it getting worse..:wacko:


----------



## Pixie71

You can get a support belt in mothercare, I got one on friday, they are sized by your waist and it is really helping me. They are not expensive.


----------



## teal

Yay 30 weeks today :happydance: I can't believe I'm this far! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy 30 weeks teal x


----------



## _Vicky_

HAPPY 30 WEEKS TEAL!!!!

Awww big hugs Rach xxxxxxxxxxxx

How are well all today? Cant believe I am nearly 33 weeks - I was half expecting them to keep me in after my scan yesterday but nope boys are growing fabulously and both still on the upper curve thing for size on the graph eekkkkk. Fynn (twin1) is still head down and Sam (twin2) is breech sooo we are all set for a vaginal delivery atm lol - I kind of dont mind which as they both have their pros and cons which is really odd as I dont have my heart set on one of the other which is the best I guess.

On the down side my bp is up (from 90/60 at booking in to 130/80 booooo) sooo I have to go to my gp midwife weekly - I then called my gp midwife and the next appointment is - WAIT FOR IT 13TH JAN hahahahahahahaha. I told her thats not good enough and I need to see someone weekly and she is arranging for the mw to call me back today to arrange something, I then called the hospital to tell them to see if worst case scenario I could go there weekly and they are writing a letter to gp mw saying she has to see me weekly - POWER TO THE PEOPLE. One reason I am sooo glad I am old (36) ten years ago I would never have been soo demanding. Sooo I am a bit scared about PE but I did feel very stresed the last two times they did my bp as we were waiting for over an hour on those god awful plastic chairs and HATE waiting hehehehehehhehe


----------



## _Vicky_

ps - I bought an outfit for christmas day A STRAPLESS BROWN CATSUIT heheheheheh noooo dont panic I bought a sparkly gold cardigan to go over it. OMG IT IS SOOO COMFY - sounds really awful but no zips or buttons or seams to dig in anywhere and the legs are wide and loose - soo that with my gold pumps and I am all set. lol

ok will stop waffling at you now hehehehehe


----------



## Pixie71

I got a lbd in dorothy perkins for &#8364;6 a couple of weeks ago, it did me for a 30th birthday party and will do xmas, new year and my sisters 40th! Happy days! Enjoy the cat suit!


----------



## Rach28

Thanks Pixie for the tip about the support belt from mothercare - Ive had a look on their website, which one did you get? 

Was it this? https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B000TM0IWY/279-2690969-4359549?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core#customerReviews


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone! Well I accidentally clicked on the stars thread a few days ago, and their babies dates seemed to have started around now before if that makes sense! Omg scary! We could have some babies starting to arrive soon! Anyone else fed up can't wait/totally pooing themself all at the same time?!

Glad to hear everything is ok Vicky with your boys i can't believe they weren't going to see you weekly I would be fuming. I am so worried about PE my mum had it with me and I was six weeks early, if I have any signs I think I would go down there daily! Xx


----------



## Pixie71

Hia

No its this one:

https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Supp...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42767041&mcb=core




Rach28 said:


> Thanks Pixie for the tip about the support belt from mothercare - Ive had a look on their website, which one did you get?
> 
> Was it this? https://www.mothercare.com/dp/B000TM0IWY/279-2690969-4359549?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core#customerReviews


----------



## Rach28

I saw that one but wasnt sure if it would offer me enough support? 

Now I dont know what one to get..........???

Ive told OH we are going out to buy one at the weekend cos im fed up!!


----------



## Pixie71

It offers some support, it was the only one they had, (limited stock in the one in our town, in Ireland!!) See if you can try them on in the shop. The one you linked to, looks like it might be a better support than the one I have!


----------



## Rach28

Thanks for your help hun :thumbup:

Think your right, I should go and try them out


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope you get a good support belt Rach. 

Teal- Congrats on 30 weeks :) 

Vicky- Glad all went well with your appointment. Also glad they're making sure you're seen weekly. 

According to that weight thing I should gain around 1st 11lb, but I actually have no idea what I weigh right now. xx


----------



## twiggy56

Katy! Been keeping an eye out for you hun...how are you doing?!

xx


----------



## 2bananas

Anyone else on emotional overload?

I got a parking ticket today and cried solidly and hysterically for an hour, im feel so exhausted now, i've worn myself out. Didnt help having oh laughing at me because of how upset I got

HORMONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How are you all? Keeping well I hope.

Im depressed I seem to be one of the only people staying in for new years, so im wearing pyjamas :)


----------



## vinnypeanut

Teal - congrats on 30 weeks.
2 Bananas - Poor you!! I havent been too bad recently....although my fuse is soooo short now!! I snap at everything, and it doesnt help that im always uncomfortable. Ive got my gym ball on the go now....it works wonders for comfort although ive been on it for about an hour and my hips are aching :-/
Last thing you need is a parking ticket!!!

Can you not challenge it and try and get off? Thats what we usually do...naughty naughty :D
xx


----------



## littledancer

2bananas- yup I'm a basket case!

Sorry to hear you're feeling the same way ;)


----------



## MUMOF5

Me too, I cried my eyes out earlier because the carpenter never turned up to fix my door :shrug:. xx


----------



## future_numan

I am in the same boat..I cryed during a movie today...and it was a comedy..I also got upset over something that happened over a month ago..and it really wasn't a big deal !!!


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Teal - congrats on 30 weeks.
> 2 Bananas - Poor you!! I havent been too bad recently....although my fuse is soooo short now!! I snap at everything, and it doesnt help that im always uncomfortable. Ive got my gym ball on the go now....it works wonders for comfort although ive been on it for about an hour and my hips are aching :-/
> Last thing you need is a parking ticket!!!
> 
> Can you not challenge it and try and get off? Thats what we usually do...naughty naughty :D
> xx

Honestly If I thought it would do any good I would challenge it but I doubt it will. The fact is I was just so annoyed as I was parked for literally 10 minutes, If i'd have been there all day i'd have accepted I was takimng the piss and just been mildly annoyed. But the fact that the sneaky arse was obviously hiding somewhere and managed to just nab me for the sake of 10 minutes - im just glad I didnt see them, cos I would have ran them over the mood I was in! lol

Been crying again this morning! I just cant seem to stop myself!


----------



## Pixie71

Been there with the tears too! And the anger! Hormones all over the place at times. I've a nearly teen aged daughter who knows what buttons to press!!!!


----------



## blackrose

I totally understand , I woke up today , couldn't find clothes to fit and cried . I'm still a bit shaky , so my mum is taking me to have my eyebrows waxed to have a French manicure done . I look awful ..


----------



## Pixie71

Am sure you don't blackrose! Where in Ireland are you? Me in Ireland too, you're the first person on here I've seen thats in Ireland too. Hard to get decent maternity wear here alright! I shopped on line on Next and went up north to Peacocks and got some ok stuff!


----------



## blackrose

Yeah its so much better up north , I nearly cried in the middle of mothercare yesterday . I'm from kildare , what about you ?


----------



## _Vicky_

OMG LADIES STOP PRESS A LOVE BUG COMES EARLY!!!!!!!!!


MANY MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS to Clarkie_TTC 

Callum Patrick was born on 17th Dec at 1.01am -a strapping 4lb 4oz, not bad for seven weeks premature.

Mum and baby doing fabulously and Callum will be in special care for a few weeks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Its all very very real now eh xxxxxxxxxxxxx sending you lots and lots of hugs Jacqui xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie71

Am in Co Louth.



blackrose said:


> Yeah its so much better up north , I nearly cried in the middle of mothercare yesterday . I'm from kildare , what about you ?


----------



## Pixie71

Congrats to Clarkie-TCC thats a great weight for a prem.
Hope you are doing well.


----------



## littledancer

Congrats Clarkie_TTC!!!!


----------



## discodebmummy

Hello please can I join you girls? Im new on here and my due date is 12 Feb and on team yellow. My name is Debbie. x


----------



## Pixie71

Welcome in Debbie, your a week behind me! Am due 4th Feb :happydance::thumbup:
xx



discodebmummy said:


> Hello please can I join you girls? Im new on here and my due date is 12 Feb and on team yellow. My name is Debbie. x


----------



## Beautywithin

omg congrats to Clarkie_TTC hope her and baby are doing well x


----------



## twiggy56

Holy crap!!! 

*The first lovebug!!!!!*

aaaaahh!! Congrats to Clarkie and her wee man! Bless him, 4lb 4oz is pretty good considering 7 weeks premie!

Wishing her all the best, and hope little Callum gets stronger every day so he can be home soon...:flower:


----------



## future_numan

Wow..our first love bug !!! Congrats to Clarkie_TTC and her little man..he was a good size for a being early.


----------



## teal

Congrats Clarkie_ttc :flower:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

twiggy56 said:


> Katy! Been keeping an eye out for you hun...how are you doing?!
> 
> xx

I'm okay thanks, just really sore and achey. Had to walk to and from the midwives today, which is an hours walking in total and my knee and ankle are killing me so taking it easy now. I think I was more shocked than anything else, never been so scared in my life and not cried like that in years. I felt like such a baby afterwards :blush: 



twiggy56 said:


> Holy crap!!!
> 
> *The first lovebug!!!!!*
> 
> aaaaahh!! Congrats to Clarkie and her wee man! Bless him, 4lb 4oz is pretty good considering 7 weeks premie!
> 
> Wishing her all the best, and hope little Callum gets stronger every day so he can be home soon...:flower:

I agree, I hope he's home soon :kiss:

Makes me think I need to go and pack my hospital bag! xx


----------



## Caz-x

Congrats to Clarkie_TTC!! OMG a Lovebug already & a fab weight too. Hope you are all home safe & sound soon. 

OK, so, I WAS gonna leave my hosp bag packing till after xmas & now am seriously reconsidering doing it right this minute :rofl: .


----------



## twiggy56

katy said:


> I'm okay thanks, just really sore and achey. Had to walk to and from the midwives today, which is an hours walking in total and my knee and ankle are killing me so taking it easy now. I think I was more shocked than anything else, never been so scared in my life and not cried like that in years. I felt like such a baby afterwards :blush:

Aww bless you! You shouldnt feel like a baby at all!! It was absolutely terrifying and a total shock hun...i would have been crying insanely if i had been in your position! Now pleeeeease take care of yourself and let that leg heal ok!! :hugs:


----------



## blackrose

Oh wow , the first lovebug !! I cant believe it , congrats clarkie :)


----------



## Rach28

Congrats clarkie :thumbup: 

Well got up this morning and could barely walk :nope: so had to be off sick today. I had a moan to whoever I could on the phone at the community midwives team and not long after got a call from the physio's managing to squeeze me in tomorrow - phew! 

Ive just hobbled round at snails pace all day, not sure how im going to manage the rest of January until mat leave starts - Ive already been made to feel guilty at work and a bit of a burden 

Oh and on the crying subject - crying at anything - feels like being 7 weeks PG again!!


----------



## 2bananas

Congratulations on the safe arrival of the first little lovebug!!!! Well done!


I feel like I should get my bags packed now, im so unorganised and this has just scared the crap outta me!

x


----------



## MUMOF5

Congrats on the arrival of baby Callum :happydance::happydance:. Hope he doesnt have too long a stay in SCBU :hugs:. xx


----------



## cath

Congratulations to Clarkie, hope baby Callum's stay in SCBU is a short one

Glad you're ok Katy :hugs:


----------



## Rach28

I dont have any snow :growlmad:


----------



## pinkclaire

I don't either, rubbish!!!!


----------



## teal

I only like the snow if I don't have to go out in it! xx


----------



## Pixie71

Nor do we, so crappy!! Not fair, want snow, nooooowwwww!!!!


----------



## Pixie71

Hey girls 

Am so excited, I finish at work today, yipeee, I've leave to take before mat leave starts! 
xx


----------



## teal

Yay that's great you're finishing up just in time for Christmas! xx


----------



## _Vicky_

no snow here either booooooooo


----------



## blackrose

we've a little here , and I'm not looking forward to going out .


----------



## teal

blackrose said:


> we've a little here , and I'm not looking forward to going out .

I hate going out in the snow! Hope you're not out in it for too long! xx


----------



## hellohefalump

I just took my 2 yr old into the garden... she didn't understand the need to wear gloves when handling snow, so we had to come inside again quite quickly when her hands turned red. She had fun making footprints though.


----------



## Pixie71

LOL Hellohefalump, I remember that with Sophie! Doesnt get any easier, she's 12 nearly 13 years old and the other day she wouldnt wear a coat out although she was told to, and now she has a cold!! (She keeps saying its hayfever! In Ireland at this time of year, yeah right!!!!!!!) xx


----------



## blackrose

teal said:


> blackrose said:
> 
> 
> we've a little here , and I'm not looking forward to going out .
> 
> I hate going out in the snow! Hope you're not out in it for too long! xxClick to expand...

I was supposed to go to dublin , but its an hour on the bus and I just needed to change a pair of shoes . I think I'll avoid it today .


----------



## teal

Blackrose - I'd be avoiding it too if I could. Probably better to incase the snow gets any worse! xx


----------



## Pixie71

Not worth going unless you really have to! Dublin will be chocka block with shoppers too!


----------



## blackrose

Agreed Dublin is scary right now with people shoving and running around , I think Il get OH to go with me on sunday instead . He's tall and watches out for me . How's everyone feeling today ?


----------



## Pixie71

Good idea, he can hold on to you as well. 

Am well today, tired though!
And you?


----------



## blackrose

I'm good , tired myself , silently wishing the next few weeks away I just cant wait


----------



## Pixie71

You on facebook? Am pals with Chocci and Dilek. No talk of B&B on it, just normal stuff!


----------



## blackrose

I am indeed , normal stuff agreed :) My name is Sinead Coyle and theres a pic of me in a purple top with red glasses


----------



## teal

Facebook is addictive - not as addictive as bnb right enough! lol xx


----------



## blackrose

Oh god no , I seem too spend way too much time on bnb I love it


----------



## Pixie71

True, Teal are you on FB?


----------



## Pixie71

blackrose said:


> I am indeed , normal stuff agreed :) My name is Sinead Coyle and theres a pic of me in a purple top with red glasses

Request sent!
:thumbup:


----------



## maisey

Hi everyone Im on team pink and due 4th Feb. Im 33+1 today. Couldn't have got here without b+b. x


----------



## Pixie71

maisey said:


> Hi everyone Im on team pink and due 4th Feb. Im 33+1 today. Couldn't have got here without b+b. x

Yea! We have the same date!!!!! Welcome welcome welcome!!:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maisey

Hi Pixie71 im feeling a bit washed out today been fine up to now but think I have a UTI on its way waiting for results to come back. Got my feet up watching the snow :) x


----------



## Pixie71

Poor you, I've been told to take Iron tablets but they make me constipated so not really taking them!!! Am very bold! Feet up watching snow! Lucky you. I finish up at work today, annual leave which is great! Do you know if you are having a boy or girl? They wont tell us in our hospital!


----------



## maisey

im on iron tabs too 3 a day but always forget to take them. a little girl and so so pleased cant wait to meet her now x


----------



## Pixie71

Ah thats cool! Have you a name picked, we have a definite name for girl, but still deciding if its a boy! My daughter will be godmother as she is 13 and she is picking the middle name within reason!

Am going to pack the bag for hospital this week, one of our group on this thread had her baby 7 weeks prem!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Afternoon everyone :)

I don't have any snow either :( I love snow xx


----------



## teal

It's started snowing again here! Just hope nothing comes up that means I need to go out in it! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah, I think I only want snow because I have no need to go out. Otherwise I'd be praying for it to stay away xx


----------



## teal

I know, snow is a nightmare if you have to leave the house (or I think so anyway). I hate driving in it aswell - I normally abandon the car lol.


----------



## Rach28

So jealous of you pixie finishing work now! 

I cant wait for end of jan when my leave starts.. 

still no snow for us although elsewhere seems to have loads - ive been watching it on the news - not fair, we want to build snowmen in the garden! heheee


----------



## vinnypeanut

No snow here either :(

Ive had the worst day ever!! I cant keep anything down, im cold, shaking, achey and pissed off!!! I hate feeling ill, id rather be in pain.....at least u can take a paracetamol for the pain. I cant do anything to make me feel better :'(

Hope everyone is good....and i hope our first lovebug is doing well!! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: vinnie- what do you think's wrong? Is it a bug or something? xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

I dont know. I think its a cold to be honest and the sickness is just ms making a return cuz ive felt sicky for about a week now. I hope thats all it is, If im worse 2moro I might make an appointment to see a MW and find out what i can take cuz its flipping horrible :( xxx


----------



## gills8752

I am not happy! I desperatly want burger and chips but have 57p untill my maternity allowance appears on tuesday but I found some chips in the bottom of freezer, just went to check if they are done and I turned the fricking oven off instead of on. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> I am not happy! I desperatly want burger and chips but have 57p untill my maternity allowance appears on tuesday but I found some chips in the bottom of freezer, just went to check if they are done and I turned the fricking oven off instead of on. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

oh bless you!!!!

I would willingly send you one of my chocolate oranges - much more nutritionally good for you than chips hee hee xxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Oh my gee 2B's you have just managed to give me a choccy orange craving!!!


----------



## Pixie71

Hey Vinnie

Its monday now and I hope you are on the mend. I was sick earlier in the week, little bit of vomitting too! Ive had the snuffles for a fortnight too, I think I was the same last time with my daughter.

gills/2 bananas, I love choc orange yum!!!

No other craic as they say over here, except that it tried to snow here yesterday morning but it didnt last, we had thought about driving up north to lisburn today but looking outside I think we would need a car with skis! Its icy as hell!!!
xx


----------



## gills8752

Okay thats it, I'm bored of being pregnant now. Heartburn is getting boring and i'm soo fricking uncomfortable not matter how I sit/stand. Grrrr. Get out baby!!


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Okay thats it, I'm bored of being pregnant now. Heartburn is getting boring and i'm soo fricking uncomfortable not matter how I sit/stand. Grrrr. Get out baby!!

Ditto!

Its just so bloody uncomfortable!

I am so short tempered the last few days too. Nobody can say anything right to me. Oh dear - poor family are just going to have to DEAL WITH IT! Cause I dont care lol


----------



## gills8752

lol - im always short tempered haha!

on a good note, just been to tesco and got tommee tippee booby pads for half price and a dove weekend kit for my hosp bag for £4 (its got mini deo, mini body wash, mini shampoo, mini condi and a shower puff in a netted bag) Perfect! I'm chuffed now!

I'm away to make a christmas ham and drink shed loads of cranberry juice to clear this protein in my pee!

I'll maybe even make nigellas christmas cake!


----------



## _Vicky_

gills8752 said:


> on a good note, just been to tesco and got tommee tippee booby pads for half price and a dove weekend kit for my hosp bag for £4 (its got mini deo, mini body wash, mini shampoo, mini condi and a shower puff in a netted bag) Perfect! I'm chuffed now!

oohh I have exactly that too - its perfect isnt it and once you take the plastic out there is room in the bag for the rest of your toiletarie - WHOOP WHOOP!!!

I am fighting with the hospital today to try and get another scan in two weeks - they have booked me a next one for 36 weeks now and I feel its too far away (had one tues) as the MW cant monitor growth for twins or even be sure she is hearing both heart beats. Also I cant be sure when I get movement in the middle which one it is ARRGGGHHHHH. Am having a 'OMFG I AM HAVING TWINS' day today hehehehehehehehe........................


----------



## gills8752

Awww - keep bugging them and they'll give in eventually! I love how being pregnant gives us an excuse to be the moodiest neediest people ever! lol


----------



## MummyCarly

I think I am having a omfg day! I realised after next week Ill be saying to people "Yeah Im due next month" and thats so scary lol!! It seems to be going too fast now, before I was complaining about it going too slow! I have a mw appointment tomorrow to check up on stuff hopefully that all goes ok :D

Hope you ladies enjoy your xmas.

Oh and vicky ... OMG TWINS !!! :D


----------



## 2bananas

I'd love twins - in theory!!

I think if I ever conceived twins I would be mortified and mad panic but I bet it must be wonderful! 

Might go have a look at tesco since you seem to have got some bargains 2 of you!

Mummycarly, Im already telling people Im due next month, im not making it to feb, I just cant, my body needs this baby out the last week of jan so thats whats happening, The bub is getting daily talks to explain the situation and im hoping its going to co-operate! So when anyone asks just now I tell them its coming in jan because I said so lol


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I can't imagine how you must feel vicky, I occasionally have freak outs and I'm only having one. On a nosey note...do a lot of people ask you if you're having twins? 

I'm getting a bit uncomfy now too, nothing too bad, just achey hips etc. Are all your ladies LO's head down? Midwife told me last week my LO, who has spent the last 12 weeks head down, has now turned breech and I've a horrible feeling he won't turn back as last time he was in the same place so long. I really don't want a C section though, I'm terrified of the thought of them xx


----------



## 2bananas

I've no idea where baby is lying - my last appointment was at 28 weeks and the communication wasnt good. So i see mw again in jan, will find out then.

Mind you, my mum is a mw so may get her to have a feel - but she always hurts me lol!

i think its head down, i cant imagine the beatings in my ribs are his arms, too powerful!


----------



## littledancer

katy said:


> I can't imagine how you must feel vicky, I occasionally have freak outs and I'm only having one. On a nosey note...do a lot of people ask you if you're having twins?
> 
> I'm getting a bit uncomfy now too, nothing too bad, just achey hips etc. Are all your ladies LO's head down? Midwife told me last week my LO, who has spent the last 12 weeks head down, has now turned breech and I've a horrible feeling he won't turn back as last time he was in the same place so long. I really don't want a C section though, I'm terrified of the thought of them xx

Hey Katy,

My LO seems to prefer transverse or breech but he/she does flip around all day long. It's also starting to worry me that they won't go head down though I'm sure they've still got time to turn! Well...hopefully! :winkwink:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

I think its scary to look at how many days are left!! makes it seem less time i mean Ive only 54 days!! so scary!

I have my scan tomorrow to see of my placenta has moved yet (fingers crossed it has this time). If it hasnt I may be looking at a c section :(

Wish me luck... 10 am tomorrow - least I get to see bean again!! :happydance:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Good luck Blue Bumpkin!!!

Pixie im feeling alot better now thank you!I managed to scoff a sunday roast yesterday so that made me feel better.....and the vits from the veg have given me bags of energy!

On another note: Has anyone seen/heard from BeautyWithin recently?? I havent seen her around for a while!?xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

katy said:


> I can't imagine how you must feel vicky, I occasionally have freak outs and I'm only having one. On a nosey note...do a lot of people ask you if you're having twins?

no not really - people ask when I am due and some raise an eyebrow when I say feb but then I say its twins. Apparently I am quite small for twins though who knows. 

I am very glad its twins tbh as we didnt want just one and I am 36 and tbh havent enjoyed being pregnant and I figure the whole birth process wotn be twice as painful and hey you can only get so exhausted with a new born cant you I mean its not possible to be twice as tired as singleton mums are so all in all getting all the rubbish bits done in one go lol.

The only thing that worries me is the premie bit and leaving them in NICU :cry: I cant stand leaving my dogs alone for a few hours let alone my boys hehehehe. BUT consultant told us that if we make it to 34 weeks then its unlikely they will need special care just a few days monitoring sooo I am keeping my legs crossed till sunday. xxxxxxx


----------



## Beautywithin

vinnypeanut said:


> Good luck Blue Bumpkin!!!
> 
> Pixie im feeling alot better now thank you!I managed to scoff a sunday roast yesterday so that made me feel better.....and the vits from the veg have given me bags of energy!
> 
> On another note: Has anyone seen/heard from BeautyWithin recently?? I havent seen her around for a while!?xxx

Hey hun im still about, just lacking energy right now, cant sleep proper at night, heartburn has set in bad, everytime i walk it hurts, OH the list goes on

hope you are doing ok x


----------



## Rach28

Aw beauty within - weve all got lists like that hun :hugs:

3 more sleeps til xmas ladies... is anyone else excited? :blush: We love xmas in our house!!!


----------



## twiggy56

Well iv done nearly all my xmas shopping!! Walked around town today with OH for about an hour and a bit...its my record so far!! :rofl: Im just in so much pain walking about, the weight and gravity just push bubs down into my pelvis and everything aches!

aww Vicky i hope the boys stay put til at _least_ sunday!! 

BW im beginning to get really lethargic as well...this cold isnt budging either which makes sleeping impossible. Although amazingly im getting 2 the point now where im SO exhausted that im actually getting some half-decent sleep these past few nights! :thumbup:


----------



## future_numan

I know this might be a silly question but is anyone having pain in their pelvic bone. I have been noticing this and I find it worst when I get out of bed in the morning. Is this something I should be worried about ??


----------



## 2bananas

future_numan said:


> I know this might be a silly question but is anyone having pain in their pelvic bone. I have been noticing this and I find it worst when I get out of bed in the morning. Is this something I should be worried about ??

Sounds like it could be spd. x


----------



## future_numan

2bananas said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> I know this might be a silly question but is anyone having pain in their pelvic bone. I have been noticing this and I find it worst when I get out of bed in the morning. Is this something I should be worried about ??
> 
> Sounds like it could be spd. xClick to expand...

I'm sorry but what is SPD ???


----------



## 2bananas

future_numan said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> I know this might be a silly question but is anyone having pain in their pelvic bone. I have been noticing this and I find it worst when I get out of bed in the morning. Is this something I should be worried about ??
> 
> Sounds like it could be spd. xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but what is SPD ???Click to expand...

Sorry hun - here's some info

Im suffering terribly with it just now.

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/

Hope maybe you are just having some aches, as its really unpleasant, but mine has been quite a bad case of it, some are only mild x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope they stay put a while longer for you Vicky :hugs: 

2bananas- I thought my LO was head down too and all the huge, strong movements up high were feet but apparently it's actually his head. He's headbutting me repeatedly, charming child. 

Twiggy- I can't walk for too long either for the same reason, although my bump isn't as big yours. 

Future Numan- I get pain in my hips and sometimes lower bump when I get out of bed but not pubic bone xx


----------



## 2bananas

katy said:


> Hope they stay put a while longer for you Vicky :hugs:
> 
> 2bananas- I thought my LO was head down too and all the huge, strong movements up high were feet but apparently it's actually his head. He's headbutting me repeatedly, charming child.

lol, that made me giggle.

I suppose it could be a head - although it must be some size to be causing the grief it is lol - Im dreading sqeezing that out now hee hee!


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah sounds like spd future_numan...think im suffering with it too...but its at the top of my legs in my inner thighs and it also is spreading to my pelvis, i get really achy when i put too much weight onto one leg hence why walking hurts!

only thing they can do for you is wear a bump support belt or get u physio tho...:nope:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Anyone else getting really achey hips/thighs when sleeping? Mines are killing me.. I lie on my left side and after an hour it hurts so I switch to the right and go on like this all night... Im so tired and in need of a decent nights sleep :cry:


----------



## Caz-x

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Anyone else getting really achey hips/thighs when sleeping? Mines are killing me.. I lie on my left side and after an hour it hurts so I switch to the right and go on like this all night... Im so tired and in need of a decent nights sleep :cry:

Me too, all the time. Plus it is a major haul to roll over now also :rofl:, and when I wake up with the aches & needing to roll I have to go to the loo too. Am shattered, but still getting more sleep than when I was preg last time.


----------



## Beautywithin

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Anyone else getting really achey hips/thighs when sleeping? Mines are killing me.. I lie on my left side and after an hour it hurts so I switch to the right and go on like this all night... Im so tired and in need of a decent nights sleep :cry:


In my thighs yes.... i cant sleep on my right side for 2 long either it makes my heartburn worse, so i have to try and sleep on the left and bare with the pain, i guess its from all the extra weight! if it isnt that what keeps me awake then its the million and 1 loo trips...

least we are all in the same boat, and not suffering alone, x


----------



## future_numan

Beautywithin said:


> Blue_bumpkin said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting really achey hips/thighs when sleeping? Mines are killing me.. I lie on my left side and after an hour it hurts so I switch to the right and go on like this all night... Im so tired and in need of a decent nights sleep :cry:
> 
> 
> In my thighs yes.... i cant sleep on my right side for 2 long either it makes my heartburn worse, so i have to try and sleep on the left and bare with the pain, i guess its from all the extra weight! if it isnt that what keeps me awake then its the million and 1 loo trips...
> 
> least we are all in the same boat, and not suffering alone, xClick to expand...

Hahaha..I think at this stage we are all suffering one way or another. Aside from the pelvic bone pain / sore lower back / heartburn / sore legs & hips and feeling like I have a small pony around my middle when I attempt to roll over in bed at night..I do love being pregnant..but does anyone wonder if we are complaining now...what is it going to be like in Febauary :help::haha:


----------



## MUMOF5

This is the first pregnancy that ive suffered from heartburn and I hate it :growlmad:. Thank god for Rennies :thumbup:. Im also up to the loo about 5 times a night, which is driving me crackers :wacko:. I cant imagine another 10 weeks of this :nope:. xx


----------



## MummyCarly

So I had my mw appointment today, My blood pressure was good Id lost a little weight, prob due to the weather here in adel australia, being hot im getting dehydrated alot. Trying to keep up the fluids. Belly is measuring a week ahead nothing to be concerned about, Shes head down now "not locked in" Shes still facing UP looking at me insted of facing my spine! Nosy little thing she is thats why her knees are always digging into my belly button and feet in my ribcage :( Also got a brace to wear for my back support its starting to hurt alot lately geez its tight too dont know how they expect you to wear this from when you wake up till u sleep!

/end rant.
But all is well!


----------



## Rach28

Glad things are going ok mummy carly :thumbup:

Futurenuman - id say SPD, its what Ive got - and lots others. Theres a thread in the pregnancy club forum about it. Ive got crutches now to help me, not much use in the snow!!

I am freeeeeeeeezing today :cold:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I also get majorly achey in my back/hip/thighs while trying to sleep. It's a pain. 

I'm also freezing rach, it's so so cold. 

MummyCarly- Glad your appointment went well xx


----------



## gills8752

God what is with the achyness! Surely since I sit on my bum and do sweet fanny adams all day I wouldn't ache so much. Now she's trying to climb up my wind pipe and escape that way. GET OUT OF MY RIBS CHILD!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :growlmad:


I made a big christmas ham - i might go eat it all and squash her back down again mwahahahaahaha! :muaha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:lol: I love ham. Yummmm, think my mum is doing one for over christmas xx


----------



## twiggy56

gills8752 said:


> Now she's trying to climb up my wind pipe and escape that way.

This is exactly what i think my little pudding is trying to do, lovely child! I cant breathe hardly these days :cry:


----------



## tootsy1987

Hey guys!! i know i shouldnt really be in here as im officially a march mummy! but i know that baby will be deffo here by 20th Feb at the latest... can i come join in with your fun too please :D :D :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gills8752

tootsy1987 said:


> Hey guys!! i know i shouldnt really be in here as im officially a march mummy! but i know that baby will be deffo here by 20th Feb at the latest... can i come join in with your fun too please :D :D :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

nope you can't how dare you try to sneak in here!!!

Only kiddin :haha: come on in, take off your shoes and grab a seat, we're busy slagging off our bumps lol


----------



## 3 girlies

tootsy1987 said:


> Hey guys!! i know i shouldnt really be in here as im officially a march mummy! but i know that baby will be deffo here by 20th Feb at the latest... can i come join in with your fun too please :D :D :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

welcome to the feb love bugs :happydance:


----------



## blackrose

Hey Tootsy xxx 
Gosh I feel awful this evening , I have a horrible pain at the top of my bump . Baby is wriggling away though :). And the heartburn .... ick . I think il cry


----------



## tootsy1987

Awww thankyou sooo much you guys are soo nice :D can i slag my gorg lil bump off too for diggin in my ribs tonight? altho i wouldnt have it any other way haha xxx


----------



## blackrose

We love it really , but sometimes its like "stop beating me up ! "


----------



## twiggy56

tootsy1987 said:


> Hey guys!! i know i shouldnt really be in here as im officially a march mummy! but i know that baby will be deffo here by 20th Feb at the latest... can i come join in with your fun too please :D :D :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Welcome to the lovebugs hun :flower:

can i be nosey and ask why you are having your lil princess so early..? xx


----------



## Momma2Bee

Urgh i cant believe i'm 34 weeks tomorrow!! is anyone else totally freaking out?! Or having new weird cravings? I had gurkins and ice cream earlier! :)


----------



## Beautywithin

Im 34weeks thursday, 3 more weeks till we are considered at term.. exciting... 

not any weird cravings, but im defo eating a lot lot more, always feel starving x


----------



## Momma2Bee

Exciting?! Lol, im so unbelievably scared. I start shaking just thinking about giving birth :(


----------



## tootsy1987

twiggy56 said:


> tootsy1987 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys!! i know i shouldnt really be in here as im officially a march mummy! but i know that baby will be deffo here by 20th Feb at the latest... can i come join in with your fun too please :D :D :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Welcome to the lovebugs hun :flower:
> 
> can i be nosey and ask why you are having your lil princess so early..? xxClick to expand...

Course u can sweetie :) ask anything u like :D

I have had a high risk preg throughout cause i have a blood clotting deficiency when im pregnant so have to inject blood thinners and asprin daily, had lots of problems then last week was found that theres not enough water around the baby.. having scans every week now as the problem with my condition is low waters indicate the placenta is starting to slow down working as little clots form around it. They need to keep check on the blood flow through the umbilical cord. They said they wont ever let me go over 37-38 weeks because when u get to term the placenta slows down working anyway which would be bad in my position but depending on what the scans show each week she could come alot sooner than that. Scary stuff!! i got another scan on thurs which i should find a bit more out. Sorry for the long winded ramble hehe

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teal

I really love Wednesdays when I get to move up a week! 31 weeks :happydance: 

tootsy - hope your scan goes well tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Beautywithin

Momma2Bee said:


> Exciting?! Lol, im so unbelievably scared. I start shaking just thinking about giving birth :(

Ah you shouldnt, but i have to say im a tad bit more scared this time round, seeing as i know what the pain is like, but believe me you forget about the pain in a instant x


----------



## Pixie71

OMFG that will be me too MummyCarly!
Its exciting though isnt it!!!!



QUOTE=MummyCarly;3876212]I think I am having a omfg day! I realised after next week Ill be saying to people "Yeah Im due next month" and thats so scary lol!! It seems to be going too fast now, before I was complaining about it going too slow! I have a mw appointment tomorrow to check up on stuff hopefully that all goes ok :D

Hope you ladies enjoy your xmas.

Oh and vicky ... OMG TWINS !!! :D[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pixie71

Welcome Tootsy, always nice to hear from new people here.
Well ladies, I am on leave now and am enjoying not having to go to work and deal with crap all day!!!!!

I have pelvic/muscular pain, and I cant stand for long and shopping is difficult, we went to lisburn on monday and we got a lot of seasonal stuff and two weeks shopping and then yesterday into town where I got the last of my presents bought! Am wearing a support belt from mothercare which helps a fair bit but doesnt cure it! Even driving is uncomfortable and I have a note from doctor to say I dont have to wear seat belt when driving but luckily OH is around (rather he was working but he is redundant at mo!) and he does all the driving!

We've started preparing stuff now, we have the pram washed (it was given to us by a friend!), its one of the mamas and papas one from 7 years ago, kind of burburry design and she hardly used it, it has a car seat that clicks into it, so that is ready to go, we have also been given one of those white wooden cribs by a friend, and a white cot by my sister so just need to put together and order the matteresses, I've got the suitcase down from attic, it had been lent to a friend (its only hand luggage size) and I need to give it a wash inside and out, and I've all the baby stuff for the hospital washed and ready to pack! Must go to tesco and get one of those travel packs too, am 34 weeks tomorrow and feel like I'm the size of a house, however..... I really liked this top a friend was wearing and she told me it was Oasis, so I got a medium (which they say is a 12!) and it fits me, bump and all!!!! its the purple one with all the colours through it and the frill at the end! Was so pleased to a) get the top and b) that it fitted me now!!!!!!!
Bought a box of quality street and am munching my way through it fast! Having done weight watchers before, my mind is telling me that each sweet is 1.5 points but I tell it to shut up and have another one!!!!!!
Well, i've no other news, i hope you are all well.
Pixie xx


----------



## gills8752

Mmmmmmmmmmm carrs melts and gruyere cheese :happydance:


----------



## Pixie71

Ice cream and hot custard
flakes
chocolate
chocolate
chocolate
in any order!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

YAY YAY YAY BP IS DOWNNNN - lol went up a bit last week so I have been monitored weekly and its a healthy 110/75 tday yay yay yay 

Also Fynn is well down into the pelvis whoop whoop - sooo just got to get to sunday now as 34 weeks is the magic number where they are likely to only need help feeding rather than breathing. Come on boys stay in the warm just a bit longer xxx

ps just realised if they are born 11.55pm adn 12.05am NY Eve/Day not only will they be born into different years but different decades hehehehee MAD xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy56

tootsy1987 said:


> Course u can sweetie :) ask anything u like :D
> 
> I have had a high risk preg throughout cause i have a blood clotting deficiency when im pregnant so have to inject blood thinners and asprin daily, had lots of problems then last week was found that theres not enough water around the baby.. having scans every week now as the problem with my condition is low waters indicate the placenta is starting to slow down working as little clots form around it. They need to keep check on the blood flow through the umbilical cord. They said they wont ever let me go over 37-38 weeks because when u get to term the placenta slows down working anyway which would be bad in my position but depending on what the scans show each week she could come alot sooner than that. Scary stuff!! i got another scan on thurs which i should find a bit more out. Sorry for the long winded ramble hehe

Gosh hun thats so scary...must be such a worry for you all the time, at least you will get to meet your bubs very soon though :hugs: Sounds like they are keeping a good eye on you! 




teal said:


> I really love Wednesdays when I get to move up a week!

me too! Wednesday is my 'new week' day!! :yipee: 

Happy 31 weeks hun! :happydance:


----------



## blackrose

Fingers crossed they stay put a bit longer Vicky :) , glad your bp is down . Doctor told me today baby seems big and strong. Not too big I hope


----------



## teal

twiggy - happy 32 weeks to you!! xx


----------



## kim88

Hey! My due date is 13th Feb and I'm on team Blue :)


----------



## teal

Hello Kim :flower: Yay another for team blue :)

Probably pointless again but I moved up a box :happydance: Scary that there's only one more box after this one then it's baby time! xx


----------



## gills8752

Ooh I don't know what box I'm in - ooh nearly last box.... :)


----------



## purple_kiwi

kind of random but has any ones doctors/midwifes/obgyn or anything said anything to them about birth or anything like that? my ob hasnt said anything to me and all my prenatal classes were canceled and apparently my hospital doesnt do tours. i had a booklet with info saying what to bring to the hospital but lost it when i moved :/ im gonna ask for a new one but other then that i feel like if i go into labour or anything i will be completely lost i dont even know where that part of the hospital is!


----------



## blackrose

Oh i love moving up a box :) . Purple kiwi , my midwife and doctor haven't even mentioned the word birth to me yet ... worrying


----------



## blaze777

I haven't had anything mentioned about birth yet either


----------



## Beautywithin

34 weeks :happydance:

have a great christmas girlies x


----------



## Pixie71

Hia

Am 34 weeks today too, really on the count down now. Can feel the baby pressing down now as well. Daughter has had a tummy bug the last couple of days and I think I may have caught it!!!!
Happy christmas to all of you.


----------



## vinnypeanut

Congrats to Beauty and Pixie on 34 weeks!! I cant believe u only have 3 weeks left til term!! How exciting!! 
I wonder who will be our next lovebug!? Obviously Vicky and her twinnies are high in the running but i wonder who will be the next individual one!?!? 
xx


----------



## Caz-x

Happy Christmas Lovebugs x


Ooooh, just realised I moved up a box!! Only one more to go woop woop!!


----------



## Tricks26

Happy Christmas Ladies I hope you all have a wonderful time, and for some of us our last one as a couple how exciting !!!!!!!!!!! XXXXX


----------



## teal

Congrats girls on 34 weeks!


----------



## gills8752

My foof smells like sperm......yummy! :spermy:


----------



## MummyCarly

Merry Xmas Love bugs 
xoxo


----------



## pinkclaire

Merry Christmas lovebugs! xxxx


----------



## blackrose

Merry Christmas everyone xxxx


----------



## MUMOF5

Hope everyone had a good Christmas Day. :thumbup:xx


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

Lovely xmas being spoilt and not allowed to do anything!!! Lots of lovely presents too, hope you all had a good one too!!

Baby is very active and pushing my tummy outwards which is a strange sensation! Feel like I have a stitch in my side, anyone else getting that!
xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

A belated merry christmas to you lovebugs. Hope it was relaxing xx


----------



## eblondie

tootsy1987 said:


> Hey guys!! i know i shouldnt really be in here as im officially a march mummy! but i know that baby will be deffo here by 20th Feb at the latest... can i come join in with your fun too please :D :D :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hi and Welcome :flower:
I'm on heparin and aspirin too!


----------



## hayley x

yay tootsy welcome to feb love bugs :D :D :dance: xxx


----------



## eblondie

Pixie71 said:


> Welcome Tootsy, always nice to hear from new people here.
> Well ladies, I am on leave now and am enjoying not having to go to work and deal with crap all day!!!!!
> 
> I have pelvic/muscular pain, and I cant stand for long and shopping is difficult, we went to lisburn on monday and we got a lot of seasonal stuff and two weeks shopping and then yesterday into town where I got the last of my presents bought! Am wearing a support belt from mothercare which helps a fair bit but doesnt cure it! Even driving is uncomfortable and I have a note from doctor to say I dont have to wear seat belt when driving but luckily OH is around (rather he was working but he is redundant at mo!) and he does all the driving!
> 
> We've started preparing stuff now, we have the pram washed (it was given to us by a friend!), its one of the mamas and papas one from 7 years ago, kind of burburry design and she hardly used it, it has a car seat that clicks into it, so that is ready to go, we have also been given one of those white wooden cribs by a friend, and a white cot by my sister so just need to put together and order the matteresses, I've got the suitcase down from attic, it had been lent to a friend (its only hand luggage size) and I need to give it a wash inside and out, and I've all the baby stuff for the hospital washed and ready to pack! Must go to tesco and get one of those travel packs too, am 34 weeks tomorrow and feel like I'm the size of a house, however..... I really liked this top a friend was wearing and she told me it was Oasis, so I got a medium (which they say is a 12!) and it fits me, bump and all!!!! its the purple one with all the colours through it and the frill at the end! Was so pleased to a) get the top and b) that it fitted me now!!!!!!!
> Bought a box of quality street and am munching my way through it fast! Having done weight watchers before, my mind is telling me that each sweet is 1.5 points but I tell it to shut up and have another one!!!!!!
> Well, i've no other news, i hope you are all well.
> Pixie xx

Pixie just enjoy those Quality streets!
What travel pack from Tesco are you getting... just being nosey!


----------



## Jay_x

Hi ladies hope your all well & had a very merry Christmas! :flower:

Can I join the February Lovebugs? Me & my fella are due a little girl on the 4th of Feb.

:friends:


----------



## Momma2Bee

Happy belated christmas everyone :) Great day for me, minus my mum not letting me do anything! Was rather annoying lol


----------



## teal

I hope everyone had a great Christmas xx


----------



## Pixie71

eblondie said:


> Pixie71 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Tootsy, always nice to hear from new people here.
> Well ladies, I am on leave now and am enjoying not having to go to work and deal with crap all day!!!!!
> 
> I have pelvic/muscular pain, and I cant stand for long and shopping is difficult, we went to lisburn on monday and we got a lot of seasonal stuff and two weeks shopping and then yesterday into town where I got the last of my presents bought! Am wearing a support belt from mothercare which helps a fair bit but doesnt cure it! Even driving is uncomfortable and I have a note from doctor to say I dont have to wear seat belt when driving but luckily OH is around (rather he was working but he is redundant at mo!) and he does all the driving!
> 
> We've started preparing stuff now, we have the pram washed (it was given to us by a friend!), its one of the mamas and papas one from 7 years ago, kind of burburry design and she hardly used it, it has a car seat that clicks into it, so that is ready to go, we have also been given one of those white wooden cribs by a friend, and a white cot by my sister so just need to put together and order the matteresses, I've got the suitcase down from attic, it had been lent to a friend (its only hand luggage size) and I need to give it a wash inside and out, and I've all the baby stuff for the hospital washed and ready to pack! Must go to tesco and get one of those travel packs too, am 34 weeks tomorrow and feel like I'm the size of a house, however..... I really liked this top a friend was wearing and she told me it was Oasis, so I got a medium (which they say is a 12!) and it fits me, bump and all!!!! its the purple one with all the colours through it and the frill at the end! Was so pleased to a) get the top and b) that it fitted me now!!!!!!!
> Bought a box of quality street and am munching my way through it fast! Having done weight watchers before, my mind is telling me that each sweet is 1.5 points but I tell it to shut up and have another one!!!!!!
> Well, i've no other news, i hope you are all well.
> Pixie xx
> 
> Pixie just enjoy those Quality streets!
> What travel pack from Tesco are you getting... just being nosey!Click to expand...

Hia
Was supposed to go down and see if they had the little plastic thing with small deod and shower gel, shampoo etc in it, i think the last time I got one it was dove, it was good too!!!


----------



## MUMOF5

OOh didnt know that Tesco do a ready made/stocked toiletry bag, might have to pop down there to get one :thumbup:. Just ordered a new dressing gown and pj's with my vouchers I got for Christmas from New Look sale, to go with my new slippers, so although my bag isnt packed, im making a start gathering all my bits, still loads to get though :dohh:. xx


----------



## _Vicky_

Pixie71 said:


> eblondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie71 said:
> 
> 
> Pixie just enjoy those Quality streets!
> What travel pack from Tesco are you getting... just being nosey!
> 
> Hia
> Was supposed to go down and see if they had the little plastic thing with small deod and shower gel, shampoo etc in it, i think the last time I got one it was dove, it was good too!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I got the dove one a few weeks ago it was about £4 then - its fab!!! Deodorant, shamp, conditioner, body wash and a uff puff thing and once you take the plastic packing out there is room for toothbrush and paste too - I recommend it.
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/superstore/xpi/3/xpi64644183.htm
> 
> https://img.tesco.com/pi/xpi/4/8717644952344_200.jpgClick to expand...


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope everyone had a fab christmas :) 

Are you all going to antenatal classes? I got a phonecall on Christmas Eve to say the Jan ones where I live have been cancelled. There's one other area I can call and try, but there next lot might not be until Feb, so looks like I might not be getting any xx


----------



## twiggy56

thats shocking katy!! How come they just cancelled january ones?! Thats not at all fair to mums around that time?!!

im starting mine of the 6th Jan...its a 2hr class and have other 2 on the 13th and 20th! 

I'l be 34, 35, and 36 weeks!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

twiggy56 said:


> thats shocking katy!! How come they just cancelled january ones?! Thats not at all fair to mums around that time?!!
> 
> im starting mine of the 6th Jan...its a 2hr class and have other 2 on the 13th and 20th!
> 
> I'l be 34, 35, and 36 weeks!!

That's exactly the same as what mine were, 2 hours for 3 weeks, starting 6th Jan. I have no idea why they're cancelled, just got a voicemail saying they had been :shrug:

I will be pretty miffed if I can't get into the others, or they don't have any before I'm due because I was looking forward to meeting others due at the same time as me xx


----------



## future_numan

Hello lovebugs !! I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas !! I was think just the other day that in the next week or so we will be able to say that we are due next month...gosh time has flown !!


----------



## teal

That's exciting - being able to say we are due *next* month!


----------



## MandaAnda

I just realised that I never got myself on this list! I'm due 27/02 and am on Team Blue.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> That's exciting - being able to say we are due *next* month!

Exciting but kind of scary too :wacko: xx


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah Katy thats pretty bad if they dont get you in for any at all!! Seems to be 'do it yourself' with the NHS doesnt it?! My midwife didnt even tell me i needed to book them up early, i was just lucky iv got my mum as my personal midwife!! And it seems like they're not helping you with finding an alternative either?!!

*omg* i CANT WAIT to be able to say _"im due next month"_!!! Im going to be sooo impatient, all the way through January though!!! :rofl:


----------



## vinnypeanut

I had my fortnightly checkup this morning, asked about ante natal classes and the midwife told me they have all changed in my area now. The only one i can go to is a one off class on the 8th jan that just goes through pain relief and lasts 20-30 mins. That is all! She said all other classes have been stopped because theyre not necessary :-/
Im not happy but cant afford the private classes!

I am soooo uncomfortable today. My whole bump feels achey and sore! :(
x


----------



## blackrose

How was everyones xmas ?Mine was the best in a long time :) wooop moved up a box too


----------



## teal

blackrose - glad you had a good Christmas and yay for moving up a box! Only one more box after this one! :happydance: Mine was quiet but still nice :)

Definitely reached that uncomfortable stage! xx


----------



## Caz-x

Am with you on the uncomfy stage Teal. Been in so much pain over last week or so with my bump & it seems to be getting worse daily. Am getting severe stitch type pains in my lower bump that really hurt, no tightenings tho so not BH. Went to get checked out the other night & baby is back to back too so have been hanging over my swiss ball in the hope that gravity will help it turn round into the right position, however no joy so far :shrug: not sure what else I can do. I dont remember getting this uncomfy last time till I was about 38wks so am not impressed. 

On another note, had a lovely xmas, got spoilt & got almost everything I had on my list for santa lol. My new yrs resolution is to get the nursery done before DH goes back to work & pack my hosp bag once I have bought my pj's/snacks etc lol. 

Hope you all have a nice xmas too :flower:


----------



## Pixie71

Hia
Am uncomfortable too and have been experiencing some bad headaches too! must get the bag packed too and get the matteresses for cot and crib ordered.


----------



## _Vicky_

AARRGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

sorry feel better now lol - little buggers are having a post caffeine wrestling match lol

I made the mistake of measuring today hehehehe fundal height 48cms and waist measurement 45inches HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA my waist pre pg was 26 - how depressing!!!

Hope you are all having as relaxing a time as you can with these little bubbas making us soooo uncomfy


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Don't forget you do have 2 in there Vicky! 

Vinny- That's crap that you only get one half hour thing. I'd been really looking forward to my antenatal classes and now looks like I won't get any.

Twiggy- It does kind of seem to be a case of, do it yourself or miss out. Which is a bit crap really. 

I'm also feeling really uncomfy now, mostly okay but in the evenings I feel huge. I had an awful nights sleep last night too, kept being woken up with really really strong period type pains. I actually had to check if I was bleeding they were that bad. I have no idea what it was, it was enough to wake me up and keep me awake, but no tightenings or anything so they weren't contractions :shrug: xx


----------



## blackrose

I found out today my antenatal classes start jam 12 and run for six weeks. There two hours away and two buses and the only ones available . I'm a little worried I'l pop on my way into them at some stage , Should I go ? Maybe I should try go to some at least ? Teal I know how you feel , I'm a bit uncomfortable today too , I feel like my ribs are being pushed out if that makes sense ?


----------



## twiggy56

Can i jump on this bandwagon too please..? :rofl: 

...im SOOO UNCOMFORTABLE!! I cant breathe properly, i swear my ribs are actually getting crushed! My back is totally killing me, iv never had back ache like this before :cry:

Also...question for you girls...is anyone elses baby REALLY strong?! My torso (not just belly!) shifts when she stretches out...its getting pretty painful now :wacko:


----------



## blackrose

Oh twiggy , I'm pretty convinced baby is trying to escape through my belly ! Feels so strong the last few days


----------



## twiggy56

blackrose...i swear she is trying to break out of my sides!!!! 

Maybe iv just got a freakishly strong baby in there?! And here's me expecting this dainty little baby girl to pop out in 7 weeks time!!! :rofl:


----------



## blackrose

hahaha :) , the funny thing is when she's out you'll wonder how on earth someone so tiny managed to punch you so hard !


----------



## twiggy56

either that or shes a total bruiser and il be saying...'so thats why i felt like you were trying to make a break of it out my sides!'

OH was like 9 pounds 4 or something...she better not take after her daddy!! Thats all im saying!


----------



## gills8752

I just got maternity leggings in new look for £3! Wohoo. Now I'm sitting in jaguar as my car started creaking but nothings wrong so they are washing it for free!


----------



## Caz-x

Twiggy, my baby feels really strong too, and makes me feel a bit queezy when it stretches out & rubs its arms/legs against my belly. It bleeding well hurts, especially when it takes it out on my ribs!! haha


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Twiggy- My LO is the same, it hurts! My mum was watching my belly the other day and was like OMG, she couldn't believe how much he was moving my stomach xx


----------



## littledancer

katy said:


> Twiggy- My LO is the same, it hurts! My mum was watching my belly the other day and was like OMG, she couldn't believe how much he was moving my stomach xx

I think this just may be normal for some of these little ones- mine goes non stop and like some of the other ladies on here have said, it can really hurt! My belly moves like crazy to the point that people have noticed it in office meetings and made comments lol:dohh:


----------



## ~lauren~

I think i'm going to give birth to a gremlin :haha: 

xx


----------



## teal

I feel like I'm going to burst at my sides aswell! Sometimes when little one is moving I can feel something sharp - kind of like how I would imagine it to feel if he was grabbing at me. 

littledancer - my little one moves loads at times. One of my friends commented on seeing my stomach moving even with a really thick top on! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> I feel like I'm going to burst at my sides aswell! Sometimes when little one is moving I can feel something sharp - kind of like how I would imagine it to feel if he was grabbing at me.
> 
> littledancer - my little one moves loads at times. One of my friends commented on seeing my stomach moving even with a really thick top on! xx


Same here. And I also get that sharp feeling, as if he's pinching or scratching me with his nails. xx


----------



## teal

Katy - glad it's not just me! 

Have no idea what he is doing in there at times! xx


----------



## teal

How is everyone today? 
I'm 32 weeks :happydance: I have my midwife appointment at half 9 so I should really be thinking about leaving! xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Im so tired :sleep:. Keep waking up through the night, I think bubs is getting me ready for the night feeds :wacko:, and to top it all DH has woken up this morning with Man Flu :growlmad:, so I will be looking after an extra 'baby' today aswell :haha:. Ive banished him to the bedroom though so as not to spread his nasty germs, at least he wont be laying around feeling sorry for himself on the sofa. I dont mean to be nasty but im just so tired i dont have much compassion or patience today :nope: xx


----------



## mrsw777

Hey ladies, 

Hope everyone had a lovely christmas - I'm so tired, had lots of people over & although I thought I was taking things easy I think I still over did it! 

I'm with you all on baby's movements sometimes they are proper 'ouch' & take my breath away. Also make me feel slightly queasy at times, I think this must be when he has a little roll around. My boobs also end up bouncing all over the place too much to hubby's amusement! 

At my MW appt last week baby was transverse, have 32 week growth scan tomorrow & cons appt, hopefully he has moved but judging by movements I dont think so yet. 

I feel for you MUMof5, my DH had 'man flu' before christmas, he spent a few nights in the spare room as his snoring/couging/spluttering was driving me mad! 

Has anyone started to get BH? I thought at first it was baby moving but my whole belly goes rock hard so figured it must be BH starting...another step closer to the real thing! Next up is finishing work - only 8 days left :)

xxx


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All
Mumof5, man flu is the worst, imagine a man going through labour!!! Hee hee!!!
Hope everyone is well.
This little one is doing the stretching and kicking too and up into the ribs at times, some times its definitely transverse and others head down with butt sticking out. I have had braxton hicks since 3.30 this morning and now am knackered!!! We packed the case this morning. I had tried to find that little travel pack in local tesco but to no avail, found another one in the wardrobe from ages ago and it still had a few things in it, so added to it and case is ready for whenever. Think I'll take it as easy as possible today, see how it goes, I have an ante natal in the hospital tomorrow morning and will put case in the car!!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Pixie71 said:


> Hi All
> Mumof5, man flu is the worst, imagine a man going through labour!!! Hee hee!!! quote]
> 
> I think the human population would die out very quickly!! :haha:. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:lol: At man flu. 

Slightly embarrassing question...are anyone elses bits starting to feel kinda swollen and sore? Like there's a lot of pressure down there? :blush: xx


----------



## blackrose

katy , um mine are only since this morning really , I'm glad I'm not the only one . Its bit uncomfortable :(


----------



## littledancer

katy said:


> :lol: At man flu.
> 
> Slightly embarrassing question...are anyone elses bits starting to feel kinda swollen and sore? Like there's a lot of pressure down there? :blush: xx

I get 'stabbing' pains every so often but nothing too regular :shrug:

I have heard this from other women, however, perhaps ask you MW?


----------



## blackrose

Good advice :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'll ask her when I next see her at 34+1 I think. I've had quite a lot of period type pains the last few days as well so I think it might just be baby moving down xx


----------



## blackrose

Let us know what she says , I'm curious myself


----------



## vinnypeanut

Ive had this too Katy....especially if im crouched down to pick something up of the floor my lady really starts to ache! And alot of shooting pains through the bottom of my bump. I mentioned it all to midwife on monday and she said its baby getting into position for labour, when she palpated me he was really low down but not engaged at all.
xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I find it worst when I sit on the loo, because obv there's nothing underneath me to support me then and it feels like tonnes of pressure xx


----------



## Jay_x

I'm glad to read I'm not the only one who's feeling a lot of pressure down there. Must be normal then! :) xx​


----------



## _Vicky_

yep pressure here too - I had mw today and she said its baby engaging. T1 is engaged now too apparently - not sure if thats a good thing or not lol. xxx


----------



## Pixie71

katy said:


> :lol: At man flu.
> 
> Slightly embarrassing question...are anyone elses bits starting to feel kinda swollen and sore? Like there's a lot of pressure down there? :blush: xx

yes, i've been too embarassed to ask, been like that for about two or three weeks!!!!


----------



## twiggy56

yeah when i need a really big pee and go to the toilet, after it feels like bubs' head is pushing down...cause i thought it might just be the pressure on a full bladder but its definitely not...

hope its baby practicing engaging...iv got it in my head shes coming in week 38/39!! (or at least if i wish it enough it will happen right...?! :rofl:)


----------



## MUMOF5

Im deffo swollen down there too, not sore though, and to top it off ive got piles! :blush:. Oh the joys of pregnancy :haha:. xx


----------



## Rach28

Hi All 

Just catching up now we are home from staying with family over xmas. 

Big ticks here too against feeling uncomfortable, pressure feeling and jiggly moving bump!

The last few days Ive also had lots and lots of BH. At first I thought it was just bump moving round but then noticed that my whole belly was going completely solid - wow!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone, good to read you've had good xmas'. I had a great one, and now I'm a Mrs as well :cloud9: 

I've started losing my plug a bit now, I don't know what else it could be! Loads of BH as well. I really have it in my head baby will be early now but I bet I'm let down! I am so uncomfortable, my baby seems to poke out a lot as well, who knows what it's doing in there! Xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Phew, pressure thing seems normal then, by the sounds of it we all have it xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

pinkclaire said:


> Hello everyone, good to read you've had good xmas'. I had a great one, and now I'm a Mrs as well :cloud9:
> 
> I've started losing my plug a bit now, I don't know what else it could be! Loads of BH as well. I really have it in my head baby will be early now but I bet I'm let down! I am so uncomfortable, my baby seems to poke out a lot as well, who knows what it's doing in there! Xxx

Congratulations on getting married :happydance: xx


----------



## WTTMommy

katy said:


> :lol: At man flu.
> 
> Slightly embarrassing question...are anyone elses bits starting to feel kinda swollen and sore? Like there's a lot of pressure down there? :blush: xx

katy, it seems we get most of the same symptoms around the same time. :rofl:

I realized last night just how swollen my bits have become... a little sore, but they are definitely swollen. I can barely recognize them. :lol:

Definitely feeling pressure too.


----------



## future_numan

pinkclaire said:


> Hello everyone, good to read you've had good xmas'. I had a great one, and now I'm a Mrs as well :cloud9:
> 
> I've started losing my plug a bit now, I don't know what else it could be! Loads of BH as well. I really have it in my head baby will be early now but I bet I'm let down! I am so uncomfortable, my baby seems to poke out a lot as well, who knows what it's doing in there! Xxx

Congrats on getting married :thumbup: also I am the same as you..I think I will "go" early :winkwink:


----------



## teal

pinkclaire said:


> Hello everyone, good to read you've had good xmas'. I had a great one, and now I'm a Mrs as well :cloud9:
> 
> I've started losing my plug a bit now, I don't know what else it could be! Loads of BH as well. I really have it in my head baby will be early now but I bet I'm let down! I am so uncomfortable, my baby seems to poke out a lot as well, who knows what it's doing in there! Xxx

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## blackrose

Congratulations pinkclaire :) xx


----------



## teal

Can't believe it's the last day of 2009 - this year has flown by!


----------



## blackrose

I know , its been a strange year for me :)


----------



## gills8752

omg - i could have cried last night, my hips, pelvis, thighs and siactic nerve were in agnoy. I think I've got spd :cry: Got midwife on tuesday so will ask her. Plus it feels as if my fanny is turning itself inside out, its soo puffy and external! :haha:

On a good note (and slightly sad) I got my new vaccum/carpet washer - I can't wait to use it! My cream carpet might actually be cream again!


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> omg - i could have cried last night, my hips, pelvis, thighs and siactic nerve were in agnoy. I think I've got spd :cry: Got midwife on tuesday so will ask her. Plus it feels as if my fanny is turning itself inside out, its soo puffy and external! :haha:
> 
> On a good note (and slightly sad) I got my new vaccum/carpet washer - I can't wait to use it! My cream carpet might actually be cream again!

lol

puffy fannys and vaccum cleaners - there's something you wouldnt expect to hear in the same post hee hee.

x


----------



## 2bananas

Hope you are all doing well girls!

Im miserable as sin just now and trying desperatley to snap myself out of it!

Whos doing something nice tonight? We had the option of going out with friends for dinner but decided against it, im just too uncomfortable to sit through a meal. So its take away and an early night for us. I do know how to live it up lol.

Hope you all have a lovely evening and I hope 2010 brings you all every inch of happiness you want! x


----------



## MummyCarly

Im spending time at home, just put the kiddies to bed *its 9pm here* got a bit of a headache so took some pain relief a nice hot shower and some movies are looking good at this point! Enjoy your new years Ladies... Cause now we can say "We're due next month"!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Its Evies 1st birthday today :happydance::happydance:, so we are celebrating the day rather than the night, reckon i will have a nice bath and be tucked up in bed watching films at the stroke of midnight :thumbup:, best place to be imo :winkwink:. ps: I feel a bit 'inside out too', feels enormous 'down there' today :blush:. I have a feeling that this bubs will be making an early entrance!! xx


----------



## 2bananas

happy birthday to Evie xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Congratulations PinkClaire

Happy Birthday Evie :)

I think i must be the only one that is convinced this monkey is going the full 10 days overdue and will only come out when hes forced!! Hes just too stubborn and lazy to come any sooner :(

xx


----------



## Caz-x

Congratulations PinkClare, I hope you and you Hubby had a wonderful day. 

Happy Birthday Evie x


----------



## gills8752

2bananas said:


> Hope you are all doing well girls!
> 
> Im miserable as sin just now and trying desperatley to snap myself out of it!
> 
> Whos doing something nice tonight? We had the option of going out with friends for dinner but decided against it, im just too uncomfortable to sit through a meal. So its take away and an early night for us. I do know how to live it up lol.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely evening and I hope 2010 brings you all every inch of happiness you want! x

You should get a carpet cleaner - I've never been so pleased and happy since I bought my Jaguar - my carpet looks amazing, its like new! :happydance::happydance:

We're having a fillet steak and an early night too - I'm quite excited!

Do you find new year a total let down? I do, I hate new year with a passion, if I stay up till midnight I always have this strange fit of crying just before midnight - god knows why!! :shrug: So I go to bed now! :happydance:


Happy Birthday Evie!! :cake:


----------



## blackrose

gills8752 said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> Hope you are all doing well girls!
> 
> 
> 
> Whos doing something nice tonight? We had the option of going out with friends for dinner but decided against it, im just too uncomfortable to sit through a meal. So its take away and an early night for us. I do know how to live it up lol.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely evening and I hope 2010 brings you all every inch of happiness you want! x
> 
> You should get a carpet cleaner - I've never been so pleased and happy since I bought my Jaguar - my carpet looks amazing, its like new! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> We're having a fillet steak and an early night too - I'm quite excited!
> 
> Do you find new year a total let down? I do, I hate new year with a passion, if I stay up till midnight I always have this strange fit of crying just before midnight - god knows why!! :shrug: So I go to bed now! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Evie!! :cake:Click to expand...

New years always makes me emotional too I just dont like it , So i'm staying in with OH , a takeaway and probably an early enough night


----------



## littledancer

blackrose said:


> New years always makes me emotional too I just dont like it , So i'm staying in with OH , a takeaway and probably an early enough night

Me too, we're just staying in I think :shrug:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

vinnypeanut said:


> Congratulations PinkClaire
> 
> Happy Birthday Evie :)
> 
> I think i must be the only one that is convinced this monkey is going the full 10 days overdue and will only come out when hes forced!! Hes just too stubborn and lazy to come any sooner :(
> 
> xx

I think the same, I think he's either going to stay breech thus meaning I have to have a C-Section, or I'll go overdue and have to be induced. 

Happy Birthday Evie :flower:

I'm not doing much tonight either, going over to my mums for dinner and will prob go to bed straight after midnight. xx


----------



## teal

Happy birthday Evie! 

I think I'll be doing well if I can stay awake until midnight! xx


----------



## twiggy56

aww how sweet! Happy birthday Evie!

Well new years has never been a big deal in my house, and im not starting now at 33 weeks pregnant! So its a nice quiet night in with telly, chocolates, crisps and dips and a bit of sparkly juice (non alcoholic!) to bring in the year....

its absolutely freeezing outside and i couldnt bare the thought of re-living last year when it was the same temperature and we had to wait for a taxi for 2HOURS outside the nightclub event we'd been at...it was pure hell!!!


----------



## blackrose

I hope everyone has a nice quiet safe evening :) , I say quiet because lets face it we're all rather pregnant :) xxxxx


----------



## gills8752

blackrose said:


> I hope everyone has a nice quiet safe evening :) , I say quiet because lets face it we're all rather pregnant :) xxxxx

lmao - what a way to bring us all down! :haha:

t'is true though :wacko:


----------



## blackrose

I know .. it was a bit mean :blush: , but I mean it in the nicest possible way I promise


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

Hope you are all well, the Braxton hicks are gone, midwife wasnt concerned, nor was doctor, apparently very common!! is the plug white mucus, cos I've had a lot of that the last few days!! Went shopping after the ante natal and got the dove bag and another one as it was bigger and mixed between them so very pleased! Changed networks so have new mobile to play with! As for new years eve, its over hyped and we are staying in and doing very little, OH's mum in hospital she has seemingly had a mini stroke on xmas day although we didnt realise it at the time!


----------



## teal

I have really bad heartburn so I might be bringing in the new year with some gaviscon..


----------



## blackrose

teal said:


> I have really bad heartburn so I might be bringing in the new year with some gaviscon..

:hugs: Yummy , gaviscon , I think I may start carrying a hipflask of it . :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

teal said:


> I have really bad heartburn so I might be bringing in the new year with some gaviscon..

oooh, might hav a cheeky swig too...well it is new years after all! :rofl:


----------



## 2bananas

Well im off to spend my new year down the gp cilnic at our hospital!!

My dd seems to have a throat infection so we are off to live it up with all the sickies!!

Happy new year everybody!!! Whoop whoop!! And i though I was having a boring new years eve!

x


----------



## Rach28

Congratz pinkclaire on becoming a 'Mrs'!

Well an early 'Happy New Year' to you all.

We were supposed to be enjoying a quiet night, me, DH and DS with party food and games, dvd etc... then DH got invited to his friends house and DS wanted to go along too. 

I said it was fine for a couple of drinks and then back home... so far im still sitting on my own at home waiting for them :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## Shelby2007

Im due the 6th and having a :pink:


----------



## Beautywithin

ladies, sorry not been updating, keep meaning to and evertime i do there is pages to read back on.. so if i havent added you can you already can you remind me again of your dates

hope you are having a good evening.... i manage to go out for a lil bit... but was getting annoyed with the loud music so came home! not long now till 2010! x


----------



## twiggy56

yay lovebugs! Its 2010!! Happy New Year!

and we now get to say _"we're due NEXT MONTH!!!"_ :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## teal

Happy New Year lovebugs! 

Bring on *next month*!! :happydance:


----------



## 2bananas

Happy new year all!

x


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies, how are we all? cant believe how many are having there babies now, i cant wait till one of us can post and say our lil lovebug is here x


----------



## Pixie71

Happy new year to all, yes next month now! Its amazing how quickly it has gone by!
xx


----------



## hellohefalump

next month! Or this month if I'm very lucky (full term 37wks on January 22nd)!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Happy New Year Everyone :) 

I am rather wishing the time away to Feb now. I was sick about 6 times yesterday and I'm just getting so fed up of it now. It's almost impossible to puke tidily with a giant bump too :lol: 

Hope your little girl is okay 2bananas xx


----------



## 2bananas

katy said:


> Happy New Year Everyone :)
> 
> I am rather wishing the time away to Feb now. I was sick about 6 times yesterday and I'm just getting so fed up of it now. It's almost impossible to puke tidily with a giant bump too :lol:
> 
> Hope your little girl is okay 2bananas xx

She is much better today thank you.

A virus of some sort but she seems to be fighting it off.

Im feeling a bit rubbish mind you so maybe she's been generous and passed it on to me now :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks for the congratulations everyone! 

I have something really weird to ask, has anyone elses skin gone browner? The last two weeks it's as if I've been on holiday! Everyone keeps remarking on how brown I look and I don't understand it! It's starting to worry me now!

I have lost a bit of my plug I think, I had really thick pink discharge, yuk I know! I have my scan on the 6th at 36 weeks, if they decide on c-section my baby could be here the week after! Scary. Is there still only one lovebug at the mo? X


----------



## vinnypeanut

I think there is only one. Im wondering whos gonna be the first lovebug turned garnet!? Aside from Vicky and her twinny twins of course xx


----------



## blackrose

Its getting exciting now , we just don't know whose baby will appear first :)


----------



## Beautywithin

Iv got more pale claire lol.... i look like a ghost

hmm i was given 2 dates 31st jan and 4th of feb, but have always stuck with the 4th of feb.... so i could end up being a garnet...xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Beautywithin said:


> Iv got more pale claire lol.... i look like a ghost
> 
> hmm i was given 2 dates 31st jan and 4th of feb, but have always stuck with the 4th of feb.... so i could end up being a garnet...xx

I thought maybe I had jaundice but hubby said I'm brown not yellow! I think people think i've been on the fake tan but I really haven't!

Same here as well, 29th of Jan and 2nd of feb. 

Vickys twins are doing really well to keep cooking, I hope she gets a natural birth, I keep expecting to read an update! Xx


----------



## MiissDior

*hello girliess.....

awwahh havent been on here in agesss....


as most of you know im was due to be sectioned in feb
was orignally gunna be @38+0 (4th feb) I then said to consultant
can i have the 2nd feb instead please, 2 my fav numer lol..(37+5)
so he said '' i dont see why not, sure'' so was provisionally given the 
2nd feb as delivery date... 

WELLLLLL........... that may just change now 

Iv been super worried this entire pregnancy so far about how quiet my lil one is, already have had 3 admissions to Labour ward @ 25+5 @28+6 (kept in for monitoring so was 29++0 when got out and then again at 30+6 
and tommrow i am going back upto the labour ward cus he still a quiet child and it scares me senseless  
sooo much sooooo i am losing a considerate amount of sleep, convinced i am bout to start losing hair...i cant eat properly am that worried, get myself that worked up i feel nauseas, and just breaking down crying alot with stress
and the taughts of going this weekend until i see the nurse in GP on mon afternoon is killing me.. i just cant wait that Long to tell them how scared i am and need them to do something to reassure me
so i confided in a friend tonight and told her how stressed , anxious and scared i am especially about babies movement and she said she'd come upto l&d with me tommrow and make me tell them my worries and see if they can monitor baby, reassure me and discuss posibities of a slightly earlier delievery at 37+0 making my lil man a january baby... 

im going to ask them also if there is anything they can do for me regards more monitoring now in these last stages, as im petrified of losing this baby

so hopefully il be back on here and let you ladies know if i got any answers
i would love for them too say '' we want to admit you for monitoring'' 
id be like woohooo im getting looked after ...sooooo fingers crossed il know more tommrow and wont be too disappointed if they wanna keep me in  hopefully they WILL ..... Hope all you girls are doing ok..xxx​*


----------



## future_numan

Happy New Year , fellow lovebugs !! Well we are in the final stretch of our pregnancy's and really starting to feel it. OH and I went out to a local dance and since I am always sore ( thanks to SPD) I couldn't wait till midnight so we could go home !!! The holiday's are over and after everything is put away I think I might start washing all the baby's things. Has anyone else done this yet ?? We have the room ready but I haven't laundered anything yet.


----------



## MiissDior

*future_numan*

yeap all washing done, dried and in wardrope ready for him 
got it all finished yesterday .... x​


----------



## MandaAnda

The room's been ready for a couple of weeks now. I'm washing the last of the newborn-sized stuff as I type.

The only other things I really wanted were some cheap nappy sacks and some breast shells (to catch any leaking milk, rather than it be absorbed, so that I can freeze it for possible later use).


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck Missdior I'm not surprised your worried after what you've been through before, just demand more monitoring!

I'm thinking I need to wash clothes etc now, but got a terrible cold so don't feel up to it lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ahhh I'm in the last box today!!!


----------



## twiggy56

woo!! Claire!! 

You're on the last baby!! Scarrrrry!! congrats on the new box hun!! :yipee:


----------



## samzi

happy late new year ladies!


----------



## teal

Congrats on the last box Claire! :happydance:

My babygaga ticker stopped working and they don't show up for me when I go onto the website to get a new one!


----------



## gills8752

I'm fed up being pregnant now so I used my new carpet cleaner in two rooms and had vigourous sex last night - curry tonight I think...:haha: Get things going early!!


----------



## alismith92

i can't belive were due next month! i'm so scared and excited at the same time :D


----------



## alismith92

& i'm in last box :O!!


----------



## MummyCarly

Grats on the last box Ladies!! not long now :D


----------



## _Vicky_

blah blah blah think I have a boxing match going on in my womb now eekkkkk little boys having a wrestling match lol

I am still betting I go on 10th Jan but oh thinks tomorrow or monday - hehehe


----------



## MiissDior

*On my way up to Labourward now in couple min for monitoring
...wishhhhh ...i had a hyper baby... 

_vicky_
sounds like you got a right handful there  
get your boys to send my lil man some hyper vibes 

xx​*


----------



## gills8752

Good luck miss dior!!:hugs:

Us feb lovebugs ain't half chatter boxes we've got 100 pages now! :haha:


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh Missdior - lots of big hugs to you I can totally understand your worries - lots and lots of wiggling vibes coming to you and hope you get some peace of mind today xxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

pinkclaire said:


> Vickys twins are doing really well to keep cooking, I hope she gets a natural birth, I keep expecting to read an update! Xx

its mad isnt it - I truly expected them to be here by now - lord knows when they will decide to make an appearance - is it possible to go overdue with multiples EEKKK I HOPE NOT!!!!


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

I now feel as big as a house and tomorrow I'll move into the last box on the ticker!! OH mother has told me that she has bought loads of nappies and wipes!! We have the room nearly ready and the bag packed.

Just a quick question - anyone else who has had IVF been told by clinic not to go over due? just we were told and i've to talk to consultant at 39 weeks about it.
thanks


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Beautywithin - could you add me to the list please? :flower: im due 20th on team blue :):) xxx


----------



## gills8752

Okay now, officially bored. I want to do something but can't walk more than 200 yards, don't want to sit in uncomfy cinema seats for a few hours, have seen all my freinds/people I'd want to see, not in the mood to put clothes on and do my hair to see other people i'd like to see, in too much pain to go anywhere or do anything, do not want to see mil even though it's probly due a a visit as we havent seen her since before christmas. I have heartburn so don't want to go get a takeaway even though I really want a curry. There's nothing on tv and I'm bored of all my dvds. My mum's obvisouly got a better social life than me as she's not answering her phone.

wah wah wah boo hoo wah boo hoo :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## hellohefalump

Has anyone's bump dropped yet? Mine has been getting lower and lower all week and I can feel the top of baby now, just a couple of inches above my belly button and he used to be near my ribs. 

I'm just asking because it's dropped sooner than last time I was pregnant, and I thought the second time it was meant to drop later?

My bump used to stick forwards and now it's like a pot belly, it overhangs!


----------



## Rach28

Good luck Miss Dior x

Vicky re: when your twins will be here - another net mummy had twins naturally at 35+5 and I have a work colleague that's just over 36 weeks with twins and still waiting - she's been told they will leave her as long as possible... hope the arrival of your llittle boys goes well hun :thumbup: 

My blue bumpy has been wriggling and kicking all day, mainly near my ribs too the point where it started to hurt, Ive felt so uncomfy today and still have about 8 weeks of this to go!!!


----------



## MiissDior

*gills8752*
Thanks Darlin :flower:

*_vicky_ *
I think your Boys must have deffo sent some of them vibes myway :baby:


went upto labour ward, walked in pretty much a mess and
as soon as the MW lifted up my top to put doppler on:blush:
he started, kicking the life of the doppler and moving...
so CTG machine went on :shock: he went starkers :winkwink:
had the machine bouncing, great heartrate too.. 
soo doc came up, i explained how stupid i felt with a crazy baby 
hooked up to all these machines, they told me to come up anytime
so the doc wheeled over scan machine and stuck it on... and lil monkey 
*IS* back breech, he seems to be switching from trans and breech past 3days or so..
she showed me his postion and kept it on certain spots so i could watch the moves, alot of which i wasnt feeling but could see them :shock:
seen him Punch me , kick me, nudge me..:baby::haha:
she put the scanner on his chest and showed me him breathing and lil diaphram moving up and down:cloud9:.... 
hes been good since i came home and is pushing down hard with what obviouslly his feet in my hip and cervix area... 
i must be mad But i LOVE him breech.. i can feel sooooo much more :blush:
​


----------



## Rach28

So pleased things are ok Miss Dior - bet it was lovely to see him :O)


----------



## pinkclaire

gills8752 said:


> Okay now, officially bored. I want to do something but can't walk more than 200 yards, don't want to sit in uncomfy cinema seats for a few hours, have seen all my freinds/people I'd want to see, not in the mood to put clothes on and do my hair to see other people i'd like to see, in too much pain to go anywhere or do anything, do not want to see mil even though it's probly due a a visit as we havent seen her since before christmas. I have heartburn so don't want to go get a takeaway even though I really want a curry. There's nothing on tv and I'm bored of all my dvds. My mum's obvisouly got a better social life than me as she's not answering her phone.
> 
> wah wah wah boo hoo wah boo hoo :cry::cry::cry::cry:

You have just summed up exactly how I feel! X


----------



## pinkclaire

Missdior, glad everything is ok Hun and it's put your mind at rest xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Glad all is okay miissdior :) that's fab news :hugs:

gills- I feel kind of like that too, it's starting to become hard work. OH keeps taking the piss out of me for the way I walk as well, but my LO is breech and I think his bum is starting to engage so I'm really uncomfy. 

Vicky- I can't even imagine how uncomfy you must be with two in there :hugs:

Nursery wise I have everything finished near enough. In fact, I think it might be completely finished now, unless I decide to put anymore in there. I've washed everything too. So nothing left to do. It's mainly because I've had to do it a tiny bit at a time though, with still being so sick I don't have the energy to just say "oh we'll do it next weekend" and then do it all, have done maybe one thing a week since about 23 weeks. xx


----------



## Rach28

Question - I plan to start washing all bubs clothes, sheets, blankets etc, We have a cot bumper/bedding set - have any of you washed these?? Im not sure whether I do or not?


----------



## blackrose

MissDior , I'm glad you and the little man are both ok :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Rach28 said:


> Question - I plan to start washing all bubs clothes, sheets, blankets etc, We have a cot bumper/bedding set - have any of you washed these?? Im not sure whether I do or not?

I'm having a Moses basket to start with, I am washing everything the baby could touch, Inc toys, basket liner etc. Remember to put your cot bumper feet end to reduce chance of cot death. Xx


----------



## gills8752

Great news miss dior! You must be so pleased that the doc was soo nice and understanding! I did hear that if bubba is back breech you don't feel as much as everyone else with bubbas the right way round. So maybe thats why bubba goes quite sometimes!

I just went on to tesco since I'm soo annoyed and bored, and they closed at 6pm!!!! wtf!! so went to asda and bought 6 packets of kiddie sweeties, a box of eclairs and 3 botles of fruit juice :haha: my version of a pig out in preperation for my steak tonight! haha


----------



## Momma2Bee

31 days to go. Febuary's coming to fast, its scary!


----------



## twiggy56

MiissDior - glad u and Cayden are ok hun :hugs: 

..I was in a car accident today and was taken to hospital for monitoring as i hadnt felt her move since we hit the other car...and as soon as the monitor went on and i heard her wee heartbeat i burst out into tears...she started kicking the monitor thing really hard, was so relieved but at the same time i thought, shes trying to give mummy a heart attack! How is it they only start kicking when you go get checked?! Little monkeys...


----------



## blackrose

Twiggy , I'm so glad your ok ! it must have been so scary


----------



## twiggy56

thanks blackrose :hugs:

yeah was in a bit of shock, shaking like a leaf! Wasnt a hard hit, we drifted into a car infront of us due to a sheet of ice! But i was worried by stress would affect her and police and ambulance was called...i knew i was fine myself i just kept asking the paramedic in the ambulance on the way to the hospital if she could get distressed because of me getting myself in a state! Shes fine though, and moving away loads tonight so im feeling reassured...

now just the stress of insurance companies!! grr!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Twiggy- :hugs: :hugs: that must have been so scary. What happened? I'm so glad everything is okay. 

Washing wise, I've washed all clothes and moses basket stuff. Not washed cot stuff yet as he won't be in it until he's at least 4 months ish anyway xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

twiggy56 said:


> thanks blackrose :hugs:
> 
> yeah was in a bit of shock, shaking like a leaf! Wasnt a hard hit, we drifted into a car infront of us due to a sheet of ice! But i was worried by stress would affect her and police and ambulance was called...i knew i was fine myself i just kept asking the paramedic in the ambulance on the way to the hospital if she could get distressed because of me getting myself in a state! Shes fine though, and moving away loads tonight so im feeling reassured...
> 
> now just the stress of insurance companies!! grr!

We posted at the same time :dohh:

That must have been scary, so glad you're okay though. I was the same after my fall, knew he was prob okay because I landed on my arse, but couldn't stop crying/shaking/panicking xx


----------



## blackrose

gosh :hugs: , I hope it all gets sorted hun


----------



## samzi

ladies, i feel awful

getting Bh's and it hurts


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks guys...:hugs: Yeah katy its horrible when its out of your control, accidents happen but i couldnt help but think 'omg if somethings happened to her...i should of done this, or i should have braked earlier, or i shouldnt have driven in the bad weather...' etc :nope:

but she is doing ok i think-moving loads, probably totally unphased by it all and there's me stressing my nut!


----------



## blackrose

samzi said:


> ladies, i feel awful
> 
> getting Bh's and it hurts

:hugs: poor hun


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

samzi said:


> ladies, i feel awful
> 
> getting Bh's and it hurts

Did you phone the labour ward before hun? What did they say? xx



twiggy56 said:


> Thanks guys...:hugs: Yeah katy its horrible when its out of your control, accidents happen but i couldnt help but think 'omg if somethings happened to her...i should of done this, or i should have braked earlier, or i shouldnt have driven in the bad weather...' etc :nope:
> 
> but she is doing ok i think-moving loads, probably totally unphased by it all and there's me stressing my nut!

I was the same :hugs: I'm sure she's fine though :) xx


----------



## samzi

i got told to call them back in an hour if i had any more pink/red etc. and also if i lost any more show as she thought that was what this afternoons green cm was. but i didnt so i never called back. now im getting cramps but still nothing else. taken two paracetamol so hopefully that will help soon


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

samzi said:


> i got told to call them back in an hour if i had any more pink/red etc. and also if i lost any more show as she thought that was what this afternoons green cm was. but i didnt so i never called back. now im getting cramps but still nothing else. taken two paracetamol so hopefully that will help soon

If I were you hun I would probably call them back again. If you think you lost some plug and had a bit of a show and are now getting cramps it's prob better to ring them and just see what they say rather than wait it out :hugs: xx


----------



## MiissDior

*samzi*

heya hun.... 
at 29 weeks i went to toilet and wiped 
and seen the green like u say also ''taught'' i seen speckle of red 
but i put it down to my jammies.. 
had mild cramps and vert mild back ache , didnt think anything of it
and also felt pain/pressure stingy sorta feeling low down in lady area..
that night i went to L&D as i wasnt noticing much movement either
they done urine sample i had blood and protein show up on urine
so they admitted me for monitoring and put me on anti biotics the following day
i was treated for nasty kidney infection 
they said its very important we dont ignore anything like that esp when theres colour in the discharge, esp if, green or pink i was told..
that it could be something like kidney infection which is very common in pregnacy or left untreated can be dangerous and even cause pre-term labour
that colour to anything when we wipe should be seen and treated straight away.. scared the life of me when i was lkept in
if i was you hun id deffo make a call and go up always better to be seen and put ur mind at ease xx

:hugs:​


----------



## samzi

thanks for the advice hun :hugs:

im feeling much better today, no cramps or funny cm at all. if i call them with no change i doubt they will say come up, so il see how i go as the day goes on x


----------



## teal

samzi - glad you're feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Sounds like there were a few of us that ended up in l&d yesterday on the monitors :(
I got really worried due to reduced/weak over the past couple of days, been having a few sharp shooting pains in my foofy and bottom of bump and i just had this horrible feeling something was wrong.
Was on the monitor for an hour, little man was very active when i sat and concentrated. I felt about 8 movements in the first 30 mimutes although we could hear alot more, i just couldnt feel them! 
Looks like i just hadnt been sitting down and really concentrating on his movements. xx


----------



## 2bananas

Hey girls - sorry a few of you seem to be having the odd worry here and there. Hope you are all ok.

Can I ask a quick q off topic - is everyone washing all the babies things before they wear them?

Thing is - I didnt with my first, I wanted everything that nice not washed, brand new feel - dont see that it caused any problems tbh

But i see more and more people mentioning about washing all bubs stuff before they wear it - am I the only one not planning to do this?


Also, can I just say, im having the worst shooting pains in my hoo ha! Actually making me jump! Thats all xxxx


----------



## teal

vinnypeanut - glad everything was ok :hugs:


----------



## Rach28

Hope you ladies that have been in for monitoring/ have worries are doing ok :O) 

Does anyone else have a birthing/gym ball? I read that they were useful for SPD so got one (£5 in asda) and now want to sit/bounce/lean on it all the time, its soo comfy!! 

2 bananas - i asked about the washing thing the other day about my cot set. Im washing all the clothes, sheets, blankets etc... cant remember now why its recommended :shrug: doh, but figured it'll help keep me busy when i leave work!!!


----------



## samzi

Im going to see the dr tomorrow about this possible uti. hopefully il get some antibiotics to clear it up!


----------



## Beautywithin

Cant believe a another feb lovebug has been born.. congrats heidi x


----------



## vinnypeanut

Samzi i hope everything turns out okay for you....poor mite!!

Looks like theres been the first lovebug turned garent....apparently 3 girlies has had her 3rd girlie today :D
Congratulations sweetie xx


----------



## Rach28

Hope it gets better soon samzi. 

Congrats on the second 'love bug', hope everythings ok :O)


----------



## MiissDior

Jeez Vinnypeanut your right
really does like there was couple of us up for monitoring and scares:wacko:

*Vinnypeanut && twiggy *
omg girls ...glad your both okayy 

*vinnypeanut:* that ''somethings wrong'' feeling is the worst tho :(
i have the shooting pains in the foofy too, also last nyt severe back pains
had em on and off today too && one sprout of tightening ewwwkkk
scary stuff init... Glad all okay wiv your lil one
i was same yday baby was moving on ctg and i wasnt feeling alot of them :shrug: so doc scanned me and showed me i wasnt going mad but he livened up fairly well as soon as the MW just lifted up my top to strap me upto CtG

glad all is well tho :hugs:

*Twiggy*
Omg Babe you must have been f**king terrifid :( sooo glad you n baby are okayy ..... xx :hugs:

*samzi *
best luck darlin , hope you get some answers xx :hugs:​


----------



## MiissDior

*2 Bananas*

I wasnt going to wash baby stuff either
then i started to think... yuckyy whos had there dirty hands on these clothes in the shops.. started to think...like whos unpacking the stuff and soo on, dirty hands not washed after the toilet, dust, air bourne germs... and i taught..wait a mo these may actually feel nicer and softer and smell prettier if i was before use, and soo pulled tags of everything and washed all my stuff and omg the smell of the fairy washing powder and fabric cond ....HEAVEN....:cloud9:

I really didnt want to disturb the ''NEW ness'' of baby clothes but im glad there all washed and germ and dust free now... also on some of the packaging i had on vests and sleep suits , it said wash before use :shrug:
xxx​


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah miissdior, it was bloody horrible...but we're ok which is all that matters...bust out into tears when they hooked me onto monitor and i heart her little heartbeat- was so panicked coz i hadnt felt her moved since the impact :nope: 

Big congrats to Heidi, cant believe shes the 2nd lovebug!! bet reese and rox are going nuts with excitment over their new gorgeous teeny baby sister!


----------



## MiissDior

I can imagine babe... :(
just glad to hear all is okayy with you and baby :hugs:
awww i cant wait until our lil ones are out so we can see their ok
i just cant help but think how much safer it will be for him out here
rather than in there now .... not knowing whats going on in their has 
me up the walls with worry.. but we havent long to go fingerscrossed xx​


----------



## samzi

doesnt it scare you that any one of us could be next? or is it just me? :rofl: :blush:


----------



## MiissDior

Yeap it could be anydayy now like :shock: for any of us ​


----------



## samzi

i really hope nothing happens for me, until ive had my scan in 2 weeks to check the placenta has moved


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations Heidi! I can't wait to meet my bundle now. Your meant to wash all clothes, bedding, toys etc as the chemicals used in the factorys where they are made can be quite nasty on newborn skin. My hubby actually thinks I'm mad washing everything but what would he know lol. Xx


----------



## twiggy56

MiissDior said:


> I can imagine babe... :(
> just glad to hear all is okayy with you and baby :hugs:
> awww i cant wait until our lil ones are out so we can see their ok
> i just cant help but think how much safer it will be for him out here
> rather than in there now .... not knowing whats going on in their has
> me up the walls with worry.. but we havent long to go fingerscrossed xx​

I know what u mean, wish she was in my arms so i know for a fact shes ok...i know there are still risks in the outside world, but i cant help but think that if i can physically protect her she'd be safer :shrug:

but you're right, chin-up eh luv...not long at all really! I just need to learn to be more patient!! argh!


----------



## future_numan

I have a question that maybe some of you might know the answer to..I have been suffereing from piles for the last 2 weeks or so. My OH and I decided to get away for a few days this past weekend since baby will be coming soon and we won't get that chance for a while. Anyways last night just B4 bed I took a bath in the over sized bathtub in our hotel room. It was wonderful !! After I went to bed I need to go to the bathroom and when I turned on the lights I noticed blood on my leg. I just about freaked but I discovered the bleeding was coming from my piles. The bleed was bad last night but it seems to be getting better tho it is still bleeding a bit. Has anyone experienced this B4? I'm not sure if I should go to the local hospital or call the MW that is on call or wait till normal business hours tomorrow?? What do you think ??


----------



## MiissDior

*
Samzi*
I know what you mean
iv growth scan and consultant app this thur
nd much and all i would like the baby here now , 
i rather him cooking happily inside just for another 3-4 weeks

im due a section on 2nd feb (hopefully confirmation on thur) 37+5
but it may end up been sooner, at 37wks... (27th Jan)
may all depend on the results of my scan now thur and il be re-scanned 
at 36wk to check growth, may have to wait until my 36wk checkup for a decision then :( ... hope not...

Hope you get the results you want at your next scan and ur placenta has moved up for you :thumbup:

*twiggy56*
yeap i think we just gotta ''try'' be patient
LOL in saying tat. im about to go to consultant on thur and perster him into a CS at 37 instead of 37+5...My luck.. no hope lol xx


*future_numan*
jeez darlin you must be sooo uncomfie :(
havent experienced the Bleeding piles myself.... but cant imagine it been easy at all , and scary at same time, causing freakouts

to put your mind at ease, maybe ring the hosp and mention
see what they suggest but if your 100% sure bleeding from piles deffo see your mw/gp tommrow and see if there anything you can get to help

hope ur okayy :hugs: xx​


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats 3 girlies :) 

Future numan- I've had piles that have bled too, I just got cream from the chemist. 

Vinnypeanut- glad all is okay with your little man

2bananas- I've washed everything, mainly because everyone else on here said they were. 

Sorry to anyone or anything I missed out xx


----------



## 2bananas

Congrats to Heidi!

Thanks for replies on clothes to all of you. None of the stuff i've bought says to wash before use but maybe i will this time round for the first few things bub wears. 

Hope you are all off to a good start this week.

My dd was back to school this morning, so im very tired after a hectic school run!

x


----------



## gills8752

Lana - I've washed all my clothes/will be washing the rest when my parcel from my mum arrives. I don't like the thought of someone picking their nose then touching baby clothes in the shop....:sick:

I'm sooo jealous - I want my baby now! I'm so sick of being preggers and I can't wait to meet her so I want her now. I might make a super hot curry tonight, have some more rampent sex and lots of raspberry tea! haha! Ooh I could move up to a couple of cups now I suppose, can't believe I'm over 34 weeks!

My mum had me and my brother at 35 weeks so all I've got stuck in my head now is that she will come at 35 weeks! :haha: 

Hmmm I really need to get more blankets, I've only got 2 crib size ones and my house is quite cold most of the time. I want to buy cot bed size ones to double up but I've had quite enough of spending money now and don't want to hand over any money for them! :haha: Will have to phone mum and bribe her into buying me some...and some more muslins. Ooh and fitted sheets, I dont have any of them yet!

I think my brain is all over the place today, I keep having random thoughts when in the middle of doing something else...ouchy poo pains...why is hubby always in the bath when you want the loo!!! :growlmad:


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh another lovebug arrived yayy yayayayayayayayayayayayaya

Am sulking today - sick and tired with being a weeble AARRGGHHHHHHHHH - I really feel like I will be pregnant forever the first twin mum going overdue maybe??????? 

I hope everyone is ok 

2bananas - I am washign everything too - you just never know. Mind you knowing my luck I will put them in the wash and go into labour and wont have the boys hospital bag ready lol. 

All the early baby clothes we bought will be too small now I would think lol wont they? *off to google how much they will weigh* oohh only 5.5lbs lol and they go up to 7lb hehehehehe 

- god what a waffly post lol sorry heheheheehe


----------



## blackrose

woow a second love bug , its so exciting , I cant wait now :)


----------



## pinkclaire

I am beyond fed up! My hips are so sore now I can hardly walk and hubby is back to work now, he's in the forces and based away, I really don't know how I will cope for the next few weeks. My house is going to be a state lol. I had a show and last time I went to the labour ward about two weeks ago I was having contractions, really thought baby would have made an appearance by now! There's my moan for the day, obviously baby is much happier and safer in me so can't complain to much! Xx


----------



## samzi

im in at the drs later, still feeling like crap. and this constant pressure down my lady bits isnt pleasant at all :(


----------



## Tricks26

Just realised that i dont have a text buddy in lovebugs so if anything does happen then I dont have anyone to chat to!!!! does anyone in love bugs still not have a buddy as I would really like a friend pretty please !!! Tricks xxxx


----------



## samzi

*waves* i dont have one in Lb either


----------



## _Vicky_

Tricks26 said:


> Just realised that i dont have a text buddy in lovebugs so if anything does happen then I dont have anyone to chat to!!!! does anyone in love bugs still not have a buddy as I would really like a friend pretty please !!! Tricks xxxx

Oohhh I dont - well I do but Clarkie_TTC had her little boy at 33 weeks and he is still in special care so she isnt around. I would be happy to update BnB etc etc with you nd vice versa? Pm me if you want a twin text buddy hehehe


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm off for my final scan today, to check to see if my placenta has moved (it was too low last time they checked). Wish me luck! 

Also... I'm massive, and I've grown out of all my maternity tops! All I can wear are XL men's t shirts and maternity dresses! This baby needs to come soon... I'm just too big and uncomfortable now.


----------



## Beautywithin

^^^ im massive aswell. i got quiet a few tops befor xmas, and they are getting tight already! x


----------



## samzi

i cant believe how many baby things i have!!!! just going through all the clothes etc to get them washed and theres tons!!!


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

Congrats to Heidi. Hope to be on that side of things soon too. have to talk to consultant about not going over due because of fertility treatment...

I've washed all the stuff as it was in pregnancy and baby magazine that you should do that! Still have lots to do and only 4.5 weeks to due date.

xx


----------



## _Vicky_

well I have tempted fate and put all the boys hospital bag clothes in the washing machine (all new so wasnt going to bother) you watch me go into labour now hehehehehehe - oh well we will be bringing home naked babies if I do hehehe


----------



## twiggy56

_Vicky_ said:


> well I have tempted fate and put all the boys hospital bag clothes in the washing machine (all new so wasnt going to bother) you watch me go into labour now hehehehehehe - oh well we will be bringing home naked babies if I do hehehe

nakey babies in janurary! brrr!!! You've said it now vicky...ur boys just whispered into each other's ears and have now started plotting their escape before the spin cycle!!! :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

Lets hope it's a long labour vicky to give you time to dry them hehe. 

I was telling my hubby about your boys still cooking, his first question was do you have to buy two of everything or can you put them in the same cot. :doh: trust him to think about money! Xx


----------



## _Vicky_

pinkclaire said:


> I was telling my hubby about your boys still cooking, his first question was do you have to buy two of everything or can you put them in the same cot. :doh: trust him to think about money! Xx

two of everything I am afraid lol - just thank god we arent having triplets!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

twiggy56 said:


> nakey babies in janurary! brrr!!! You've said it now vicky...ur boys just whispered into each other's ears and have now started plotting their escape before the spin cycle!!! :rofl:

hehe well they are washed and drying on radiators - hahahahahahaha


----------



## gills8752

*RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!
WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
*​


----------



## blackrose

gills8752 said:


> *RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!
> WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> *​

Whats up hun :hugs:


----------



## samzi

well i do have a uti. so im on antibiotics now, hopefully they will start working in a few days!

got half the baby things on the maiden drying off, the little booties and hats look so damn cute. ohhh i cant wait :happydance:


----------



## gills8752

I don't want to be pregnant anymore! Get her out now pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## samzi

:hugs: your only a few days infront of me, bet you will pop soon. you having a bad time of it at the mo?


----------



## blackrose

Awh no , bad day ? Poor hun I'm not as far gone as you so I can only sympathise .


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Glad you've got some antibiotics now samzi, hopefully they'll work quickly. 

Gills- :hugs: :hugs: 

I'm also a bit tired of being pregnant now, I don't actually mind being uncomfy and stuff. Just fed up of being sick, and nobody listening to me. Is there an amount of weight I should be gaining per week that if I don't gain a MW should do something about? I'm not keeping down anything I eat (again!) and according to the Wii fit I've lost weight again from what I weighed at 25 weeks :( I JUST WANT TO EAT FOOD :hissy: xx


----------



## gills8752

I'm just sooo bored of it all now. I've got major achy hips, pulled muscles in my pelvis, sore inner thighs, burning knees, a really tender patch on my back and a constantly wriggly baby. I'm either in the bath/on my gym ball/hubby massaging my back and hips every night and going to bed just so I can lie down a relieve one of the above pains. 

Shouldnt really complain as there are girls with real issues on here but I feel soo pants. I want to cry but for some reason I can't unless its at cute little newborn babies which makes me even sadder as I want my baby now!!!!

Midwife tomo - so maybe she'l perk me up a bit.

rant over! :haha:


----------



## gills8752

katy - I'm sooo the opposite! I'm gaining weight like anything. I had to buy a top TWO sizes bigger the other day - god thats depressing! I think tomo if when midwife weighs me again too :cry:


----------



## samzi

i must admit im feeling really crap atm. ive got a uti and my back is KILLING me. oh well not too long to go really, so shall just have to cope :lol:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

gills8752 said:


> I'm just sooo bored of it all now. I've got major achy hips, pulled muscles in my pelvis, sore inner thighs, burning knees, a really tender patch on my back and a constantly wriggly baby. I'm either in the bath/on my gym ball/hubby massaging my back and hips every night and going to bed just so I can lie down a relieve one of the above pains.
> 
> Shouldnt really complain as there are girls with real issues on here but I feel soo pants. I want to cry but for some reason I can't unless its at cute little newborn babies which makes me even sadder as I want my baby now!!!!
> 
> Midwife tomo - so maybe she'l perk me up a bit.
> 
> rant over! :haha:

Hope midwife cheers you up :hugs: I'm the same, all of me aches and for some reason I keep wanting to cry too but can't. I think a need a good cry to get it all out my system rather than just feeling miserable. Wonder if we're all at a hormonal stage?



gills8752 said:


> katy - I'm sooo the opposite! I'm gaining weight like anything. I had to buy a top TWO sizes bigger the other day - god thats depressing! I think tomo if when midwife weighs me again too :cry:

:hugs: I want to gain weight because I'm worried baby isn't growing. I don't understand how he can grow when I literally puke up every single time I eat without fail. And I get annoyed that the MW won't listen to me when I try and explain that :growlmad:

Samzi- :hugs: Is your back pain related to your UTI do you think, or just from bump etc? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I have the same complaints, I can't help but moan, except hubby is away again now so I have to do everything again which I have found really hard!
Katy- when they test your urine do you have ketones present? This shows your losing weight and if you are regularly showing this they have to do something. I have the same in mine at the moment and they gave me so much hassle about it at my last appointment! See another midwife if your worried xx


----------



## samzi

im not sure, im guessing its from all the hard work ive done today:rofl: ive sorted all the baby stuff out, washed them etc. been bending quite a bit and never stopped really. im having a pain downstairs tho on one side and i dunno if its cos of the uti or baby


----------



## hellohefalump

My scan went well today, my placenta has moved up! Hurray!!!

Bad news though, is that I can't breastfeed on either of the medications I'm on :-( 

I'm going to see the consultant sometime soon (I need to call and make an appointment) to see if I can go on different meds, but it's not looking good for the boobies.


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> I'm just sooo bored of it all now. I've got major achy hips, pulled muscles in my pelvis, sore inner thighs, burning knees, a really tender patch on my back and a constantly wriggly baby. I'm either in the bath/on my gym ball/hubby massaging my back and hips every night and going to bed just so I can lie down a relieve one of the above pains.
> 
> Shouldnt really complain as there are girls with real issues on here but I feel soo pants. I want to cry but for some reason I can't unless its at cute little newborn babies which makes me even sadder as I want my baby now!!!!
> 
> Midwife tomo - so maybe she'l perk me up a bit.
> 
> rant over! :haha:

Hey, ive got the mw tomorrow too - perhaps she'l have good news for us both, like - THE BABY IS COMING NOW!!! lol - we can but wish!!

Cheer up gill, its not long to go!! I am totally fed up too, just sick of hurting!

But - this time next month............ how many of us are going to be mummies to newborns! Hopefully lots. I did have a moment of dread when i realised it is possible I could go to the 1st march :nope: SO NOT HAPPENING BABY - so get out soon!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

pinkclaire said:


> I have the same complaints, I can't help but moan, except hubby is away again now so I have to do everything again which I have found really hard!
> Katy- when they test your urine do you have ketones present? This shows your losing weight and if you are regularly showing this they have to do something. I have the same in mine at the moment and they gave me so much hassle about it at my last appointment! See another midwife if your worried xx

I didn't know I could ask to see another midwife, it's always the same one at my appointments. I've had ketones a few times, once they were really bad so got put on a drip in hosp. Other times has just been trace or +1 so not needed a drip xx


----------



## Pixie71

I've the same aches and pains Gill, cant bend down at all, cant walk, turning in bed is impossible as is getting comfortable and wish the baby would come sooner rather than later!!!


----------



## samzi

glad its moved up! i hope i come back with the same news on the 18th


----------



## Caz-x

I am having a totally rubbish time, my back (well hips aswell) are killing me. My physio gave me a Huge pelvic belt but it hurts more when I put it on - just my luck lol. today its been even worse than normal, I feel like my hips are about to drop off and my muscles have been screaming at me as if I have climbed everest or something, havent even done much walking!! That, along with the pain rolling over in bed & the toilet stops during the night , hmph, fed up not the word. At M/W on wed so hoping she will tell me that flump is starting to engage to cheer me up :)


----------



## teal

I'm joining you all with the back ache :( Seems to have suddenly got so much worse over the last few days. xx


----------



## gills8752

Trying to cheer myself up - I found this - I'm sure its been posted before but it still makes me laugh...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM2CORdyv8k


----------



## MUMOF5

Can I join in with feeling crap too?? Ive got Swine Flu, had it since New Years Eve :cry::cry:. Am taking Relenza (not allowed Tamiflu as pregnant). Every bit of me aches, my eyes are burning and every time i cough i pee myself a bit and my chest feels like its on fire :cry::cry:. To sum it all up I am a complete mess and look like shyte, I havent even been well enough to do my roots!! xx


----------



## Caz-x

MUMOF5 said:


> Can I join in with feeling crap too?? Ive got Swine Flu, had it since New Years Eve :cry::cry:. Am taking Relenza (not allowed Tamiflu as pregnant). Every bit of me aches, my eyes are burning and every time i cough i pee myself a bit and my chest feels like its on fire :cry::cry:. To sum it all up I am a complete mess and look like shyte, I havent even been well enough to do my roots!! xx

Oh, poor you hun, I kinda feel bad for having a moan now :rofl: I really hope you feel better soon x


----------



## future_numan

gills8752 said:


> Trying to cheer myself up - I found this - I'm sure its been posted before but it still makes me laugh...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM2CORdyv8k

Hahahaha...that was funny !!!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## teal

mumof5 - sending you hugs :hugs: hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah how awful mum of 5, I have a cold and that's made me feel bad enough can't imagine how bad you must feel! Plus I haven't got any children to look after already!

Caz you just summed up how I feel! My hubbys gone back on his course now as well which is rubbish! Can't wait until he's finished!


----------



## pinkclaire

I just watched that video, very funny made me smile!


----------



## teal

Does any one else get a wave of nausea when they have braxton hicks?


----------



## future_numan

Yes, I do !!! I was going to ask if anyone else has been experiencing this. I wonder if it is because we have very little room in there so it is causing us to feel sick.


----------



## teal

Glad it's not just me. Was feeling a bit concerned about it. I've only noticed braxton hicks over the last few days but everytime I have one I get this wave of nausea. xx


----------



## Caz-x

Caz you just summed up how I feel! My hubbys gone back on his course now as well which is rubbish! Can't wait until he's finished![/QUOTE]


Orr, hun, how long has he got left now? I can't imagine being without my DH just now. He is still off this week & not due back at work till next Mon thank god, tho dont know how I'm gonna cope with wee man during the days after 3 wks of help lol.


----------



## blackrose

Mumof5 :hug: feel better soon darling .Teal this is my first day having BH , but I feel a bit nauseas with them too . So unpleasant .


----------



## pinkclaire

I Feel sick sometimes when I get them!

Caz, he's got about 12 weeks left with hopefully a couple of days off when baby is born, once this is done though things will be better for all 3 of us, it is horrid after having them home though isn't it! Xx


----------



## gills8752

I wish I was having BH's, might fool me into thinking something was happening! :haha:

2 1/2 hours till midwife and its snowing heavily - goody me gets to sit in a freeeeezing car defrosting for half an hour! :happydance::growlmad:


----------



## teal

gills - hope your midwife appointment goes well! I hate sitting in the car waiting for it to defrost. We've had more snow during the night so at least now I won't be walking on ice to the car! xx


----------



## gills8752

teal said:


> gills - hope your midwife appointment goes well! I hate sitting in the car waiting for it to defrost. We've had more snow during the night so at least now I won't be walking on ice to the car! xx

Its horride isn't it! Problem I've got is our snow hasn't left since it started so I'm midcalf deep in snow now so have to wade outside in wellies to try and locate the car under the snow somewhere without moving my legs more than 3 inchs apart as they fricking kill with what I think is spd...Oh the joys - if I don't post on here from 9am till lunch - I'm still trying to find my car/have got stuck in the snow trying to walk out the front door. We've had another inch since I got up at 6am too. Pooh!:dohh:

Hmmm....that wall is twice the height....

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs127.snc3/17476_401999430345_568215345_10102871_2931219_n.jpg


----------



## MummyCarly

I just came back from my 34wks appoinment, baby is measuring a week ahead and shes still stubborn and face up even tho her head is down and engaging. I got my routine blood tests ad my anti D tests. Im having my strep b swab in my next appointment at 36 weeks.


----------



## _Vicky_

AARRGGGHHH I CANT DO THIS ANYMORE IT HURTS TO EVEN BREATHE NOW - sorry self pitying rant over I am in a bad way today.

I cant stop crying and got hardly any sleep - I want these boys here now but then feel selfish as every day they stay in is better for them. I have MW appointment tomorrow and the thought of trying to get there is more than I can bear so I called to see if she would come to me. The receptionist had twins and was so nice to me I burst into tears - hahahaha how pathetic.

I feel like I have done ten rounds with Mike Tyson and the downwards pressure on my cervix is just too unbelievable for words.

Sorry girls someone slap me out of my self pitying bulls*it please xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gills8752

Omg I'm bored! My appointment was at 9am and the midwife is still not here. You'd think there is major snow! Haha. My blackberry is too slow to read BnB so am super bored. Its taken me 20 minutes to write this message. Grrr.


----------



## MiissDior

*_Vicky_*


:hugs::hugs::hugs:
understand hun
you got double the hormones floating around inside 
iv one lil fella kicking up a storm since 8am - which is totally
unusual for him... can only imagine what your like with two lil boys
wrestling away in there 

:hugs:
xx​


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Trying to cheer myself up - I found this - I'm sure its been posted before but it still makes me laugh...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM2CORdyv8k

i just been lauging really hard at this - needed cheering up today. i've been up all night with belle, she's not well - again, sickness and cold and god knmows what else. and sonce the docs cant come to me I have to go to them! 

Hope you are all good today girls, I feel awful from lack of sleep. To make matters worse oh is off to a meeting today and said the snow is so thick he is now stuck motionless on the motorway, as if i need to be worrying about him too xx


----------



## gills8752

aww Lana! you poor thing! you need to dope her up on painkillers and cuddle up on the sofa watching tv!

Just got back from midwifes, 3 of my midwives are snowed in and the other 2 are in casulty with injuries from falling in the snow - :dohh: so I got a stand in midwife from about 20 miles away who came in to cover. 
I'm measuring ahead apparently - my fundus height is 36cm - but I'm not sure what it should be since I'm 34+4...anyone know what its supposed to be? She said it wasn't anything to worry about but I wonder why I'm soo big? I didn't want to bug her too much as she was already an hour behind and had a huge cue to preggers girlies to see!

On a good note - she's head down! wohoo!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah vicky I have had a few emotional days lately, maybe it means they are on their way! I can only imagine how uncomfortable you are you poor thing. 

The fundal height measurements are very inaccurate and I really wouldn't worry about them to much. They roughly say you should be as many cm as how many weeks you are, I get different measurements based on who does it! When I had an appointment at 34 weeks I was measuring 31 and then 1 week later it was 34, I seriously know I did not grow that much lol. A couple of cm either side is perfectly normal xx


----------



## MummyCarly

Aww Vicky I'm sorry you're feeling like crap lately, I cant even imagine what two would be like I am having enough problems with one lol.

My little stubborn girl is still face up laying on my spine giving me stupid back issues, I went into my appointment today to get my routine blood tests and my anti d shot. And they gave me some ideas on how to get her to move but I think shes quite comfy where shes at.

Im booked in 2wks from now for my appointment which includes the Strep B Swab, any of you ladies getting this swab done too? Never had it before but I figured I should get it since it sounds like a serious thing if the baby is born and I have it.


----------



## Pixie71

2bananas said:


> gills8752 said:
> 
> 
> Trying to cheer myself up - I found this - I'm sure its been posted before but it still makes me laugh...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM2CORdyv8k
> 
> i just been lauging really hard at this - needed cheering up today. i've been up all night with belle, she's not well - again, sickness and cold and god knmows what else. and sonce the docs cant come to me I have to go to them!
> 
> Hope you are all good today girls, I feel awful from lack of sleep. To make matters worse oh is off to a meeting today and said the snow is so thick he is now stuck motionless on the motorway, as if i need to be worrying about him too xxClick to expand...


That was brilliant!!!!!!


----------



## MandaAnda

Gill, it should be 34-35cm, so 36cm is fine, a negligible difference.

We're supposed to get some snow from 6pm, but I'm already seeing a few flurries floating around. Then the forecast says heavy snow for Wednesday and light snow for Thursday. Figures. My midwife appointment is Thursday. It's only a short walk away, so I'll either make DH walk me there slooooowly, or I'll drive (but I bet there's no parking spaces!).


----------



## blackrose

Oh my goodness I dont know what baby is doing in there today ... but ouch . My tummy is wriggling all over the place and I keep seeing random lumps appearing , Its lovely to see but ouch , I think its beat up mummy day!


----------



## Beautywithin

Blackrose as the weeks go on.... it hurts even more.. but i love watching my bump x


Vicky- moan away hun, we can only imagine what its like having 2 in there, i feel so uncomfortable as it is with just the one in there, how do you manage with all the kicking?? it must hurt and be constant for you, are they waiting for you to get to term or something? My mum had a section with us at 34 weeks, they wouldnt let her go over that x


----------



## blackrose

I suppose its reassuring BW , so I wont complain . I decided on a different type of ante-natal class , I had originally arranged for the hospital ones but the started on the 12th and ran for 6 weeks , in a place that is two bus trips away , plus OH couldn't attend due to work . I found an all day course that runs in a hotel ten mins from my house next weekend , and it comes recommended by friends :) , but I wonder will I have forgotten everything? Is that maybe why the hospital offer the six week one instead ..


----------



## future_numan

Awwwww..Vicky..I could even think what's like having two little ones in there fighting for space. I'm in enough pain with one. Good luck ,honey!! It will be over soon and you will have two little boys to cuddle :cloud9:


----------



## gills8752

blackrose said:


> Oh my goodness I dont know what baby is doing in there today ... but ouch . My tummy is wriggling all over the place and I keep seeing random lumps appearing , Its lovely to see but ouch , I think its beat up mummy day!

Its soo funny to see isn't it! Mine's started contorting lots now, makes me want her out even more though! I almost miss her when she's quiet!


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> aww Lana! you poor thing! you need to dope her up on painkillers and cuddle up on the sofa watching tv!
> 
> Just got back from midwifes, 3 of my midwives are snowed in and the other 2 are in casulty with injuries from falling in the snow - :dohh: so I got a stand in midwife from about 20 miles away who came in to cover.
> I'm measuring ahead apparently - my fundus height is 36cm - but I'm not sure what it should be since I'm 34+4...anyone know what its supposed to be? She said it wasn't anything to worry about but I wonder why I'm soo big? I didn't want to bug her too much as she was already an hour behind and had a huge cue to preggers girlies to see!
> 
> On a good note - she's head down! wohoo!

Wow, very much like my appointment today!

Fundal height is 36 so measuring ahead too, I had a midwife i'd never seen before as mine was out on a home birth, she was nice though so cant complain. Heartbeat great, blood pressure perfect and baby is head down and engaged! Was so excited when she said this but I did quickly stop myself from doing a little dance as chances of it staying engaged are slim to none arent they! Glad its behaving for now though lol

Glad you had a good appointment Gill.


lol @blackrose. You do have to wonder what on earth they are trying to do. If we didnt know better we could be forgiven for thinking we had an alien in there trying to break out through our skin. Bump seems to like to find the most awkward position to stick its bum out and keep it there. Naughty child!


Update on isabelle is she has a throat and ear infection. She has been given antibiotics as she is really suffering and i feel so sorry for her as she is hanging. So we are having lots of snuggly cuddles on the sofa in a blanket. Unfortunately oh is away tonight but it does mean that she can sleep in with me and i can keep an eye on her.


----------



## blackrose

2bannanas , that is exactly what I said to OH , I think baby is trying to escape the wrong way :) Sorry to hear isabelle is ill , it sound like you may have a long night ahead of you


----------



## _Vicky_

Beautywithin said:


> Vicky- moan away hun, we can only imagine what its like having 2 in there, i feel so uncomfortable as it is with just the one in there, how do you manage with all the kicking?? it must hurt and be constant for you, are they waiting for you to get to term or something? My mum had a section with us at 34 weeks, they wouldnt let her go over that x

Aww thanks girls - I feel really mean moaning after all they should be where they are really shouldnt they.

The kicking hurts A LOT Fynn is engaged now too so as we all know the wiggles are always accompanied by the feeling the world is coming out of your bits :wacko: - the weight is astonishing and the downwards pressure when I get up is what gets me. To be totally graphic it feels like I have been kicked right where no one would have any business to kick lol. A bit like whn you do a spinning class for the first time in a year lol.

I dont know how long they will leave me tbh - my bp is fine and checked weekly and I have a scan at 36 weeks so as long as all is good on the scan who knows. I have seen some people say they are induced at 38 weeks but I dont know exactly why. In the consultant and MW words - I am doing so well that there is no reason to take them out before they are ready.

I will be picking their brains at the next scan if they dont give me anymore info then but atm its just day by day - hour by hour


----------



## future_numan

Has anyone started to have very vivid dreams ?? I had a weird one last night..I dreamed that I thought I was in labour so to be safe I called my OH ( as he travels alot for work and my biggest fear is that he will miss the birth ) my MW and my Dad ( as he is my back-up ride to the hospital) and couldn't get an answer from anyone. I was starting to panick. I was in the kitchen using the phone again when my water broke and the baby came with it..I caught the baby B4 it hit the floor. There was no pain at all..I was amazed at how much hair it had and then I realized I had, had a boy !!! It was all very vivid and detailed..not they way my regular dreams have ever been..lol.


----------



## _Vicky_

future_numan said:


> Has anyone started to have very vivid dreams ?? I had a weird one last night..I dreamed that I thought I was in labour so to be safe I called my OH ( as he travels alot for work and my biggest fear is that he will miss the birth ) my MW and my Dad ( as he is my back-up ride to the hospital) and couldn't get an answer from anyone. I was starting to panick. I was in the kitchen using the phone again when my water broke and the baby came with it..I caught the baby B4 it hit the floor. There was no pain at all..I was amazed at how much hair it had and then I realized I had, had a boy !!! It was all very vivid and detailed..not they way my regular dreams have ever been..lol.

lol I had a dream our boys came out as shrek babies hehehehe


----------



## gills8752

I love rennies, they're so chewy, they so soft and tasty too! I love rennies, they're so nice, they make my tum tum cool like ice! I love rennies, they're not chalky like the skanky gaviscony! I love rennies, I've bought loads, so I'm a happy bunny now!:happydance::happydance::thumbup:

DIE HEARTBURN DIE! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA!!!!!


----------



## 2bananas

future_numan said:


> Has anyone started to have very vivid dreams ?? I had a weird one last night..I dreamed that I thought I was in labour so to be safe I called my OH ( as he travels alot for work and my biggest fear is that he will miss the birth ) my MW and my Dad ( as he is my back-up ride to the hospital) and couldn't get an answer from anyone. I was starting to panick. I was in the kitchen using the phone again when my water broke and the baby came with it..I caught the baby B4 it hit the floor. There was no pain at all..I was amazed at how much hair it had and then I realized I had, had a boy !!! It was all very vivid and detailed..not they way my regular dreams have ever been..lol.

well yes, but i keep having a very odd dream, well its more something that happens in frequent dreams where I am drinking black tea - whats that about? And i always remember that I asked for a cup of black tea - I dont drink black tea...... anyone, any suggestions?

Vicky - Shrek babies are pretty cute lol x


----------



## Pixie71

Some one asked about reusable non absorbant breast pads, found an article in health supplement of Irish Indo and was flicking through it when I saw them - website www.onceborn.com, has other stuff too.
xx


----------



## Caz-x

pinkclaire said:


> Caz, he's got about 12 weeks left with hopefully a couple of days off when baby is born, once this is done though things will be better for all 3 of us, it is horrid after having them home though isn't it! Xx

claire - I'm sure he'll get a few days off, and wont it be lovely when you are all together after these 12 weeks are done & dusted. Do you know where you'll all be going yet? 



On another topic all together, had a productive day today:happydance:, managed to get hubby to take down the spare double bed so I could move the cot from sons room into what will be the nursery. Put the pics on the wall, set up the moses basket ready to move into our room & now have everything 'baby' in once place so I can start organising. All the baby clothes are in a basket for me to start washing tom & once thats done I will pack my hospital bags. Next job is to find somewhere to put all hubbys military kit from half of the wardrobe so I have somewhere to hang any outfits the baby has lol:shrug:. I feel like a tonne of pressure has been lifted just by doing that today & knowing that I can just potter around folding baby clothes to put away etc & knowing that we are almost ready for flump now :thumbup:


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas

Hope Isabelle feels better soon x


----------



## blackrose

Morning all :) , how's everyone feeling today ? I'm dying of heartburn as I had a total need for an onion sandwich at two this morning :wacko: . I'm really nervous I have a hospital check up in a little while . I have know idea why I'm nervous though:shrig: , I mean I have had loads ? Ah well , back later xxx


----------



## gills8752

Morning! I was super tired last night! I actually almost slept the whole night through (apart from one wake up to go get a chocolate mini roll to eat :haha:)

Right - away to get tea and toast and curl up watching crappy morning telly!


----------



## pinkclaire

Caz- nope no idea, will only find out the week his course finishes and he'll go first and sort out housing etc for us. 

I actually got about 5 hours undisturbed sleep last night, I feel like a new women!

I'm meant to have a scan today but the snow here is really bad and it's about 45 mins drive away and I'm not sure whether to risk it or not. I've been waiting for this scan for ages!

Blackrose- I woke up with heartburn this morning, not sure how I managed that when I hadn't eaten anything for like 10 hours! Just as well I keep a bottle of gavvy next to my bed lol xx


----------



## 2bananas

Morning everyone.

Well I woke up at 4 this morning with tummy ache. It was coming and going and thought i needed the loo - i didnt.

Its still coming and going but It doesnt feel like contractions or anything and im not in pain just discomfort - is this BH? I havnt had them before. I feel a bit sick with it too. Have had some toast and cup of tea and normally if I have an upset tummy when i eat or drink it sends me straight to the loo.

Are BH painful or just uncomfy?

Going to post this in main section too.

On another note - We have loads of snow!!! YAY! No doubt i'll be dragged to the garden shortly to make a snowman. Wish belle was well enough to play out, i feel really mean but have promised we will do a snowman at some point today, but dont think its the best idea for her to be out in it long.

Have a good day everyone! x


----------



## blackrose

2 bannanas , I find they uncomfortably mostly , more of a muscle tightening iykwim? , poor thing being to ill to play in the snow :( , its best she doesn't though I'm sure . pinkclaire did you go for your scan?


----------



## MandaAnda

I woke up at 5am really thirsty, so I got up, had my obligatory wee and a sip of juice and went back to bed. TMI maybe, but I woke up an hour later at 6am mid-heave - I'd just vomited up stomach acids into my mouth! Eeew! I guess it was so forceful that it woke me up, but not before it'd happened. And I was automatically swallowing it as I woke up. It really scared me because what if I'd been sleeping with my mouth closed and breathing through my nose (my nose gets snuffly when I lie down the past few days, so I have to mouth-breathe)? I could've aspirated it!

Anyway, that prompted me to drink the last of my Gaviscon. Now I'm out until tomorrow or Friday, as for some reason the pharmacy won't do a prescription refill for 4 days after you turn it in. What's that about?


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

I wake up every morning with a stitch in my right hand side....owww...its rubbish as I can't really take anything for it.....7 weeks & counting.... xx


----------



## Pixie71

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> I wake up every morning with a stitch in my right hand side....owww...its rubbish as I can't really take anything for it.....7 weeks & counting.... xx

Same here, wore the support belt to bed last night, it really helped!
I've 4 weeks and a day left to due date.:happydance:


----------



## Rach28

Hi All 

We've got tons of snow, yay! 

Ive now started to count down until my maternity leave starts - 3 and a bit weeks :happydance::happydance:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Pixie 4 weeks and a day is NOTHING!! I cannot believe how soon that is! Suppose it hasnt hit me until i read that. 
You're full term next week :/
Ahhh how exciting!!
xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

Two and a bit weeks until maternity leave and I CANT WAIT! :happydance: Sooo fed up of horrible long uncomfortable journey to work, early mornings and trying to motivate myself at work.

Had a snow day today which was nice but will be back at work tomorrow...boooo! :growlmad:


----------



## teal

33 weeks today :happydance: and finishing work on Friday :happydance: xx


----------



## gills8752

Right I want curry for dinner but I have no rice - any ideas of alternatives? I don't think cous cous will go with it..hm....I do have paella rice and pudding rice but not sure bout them....

maybe potatoes??


----------



## ~lauren~

gills8752 said:


> Right I want curry for dinner but I have no rice - any ideas of alternatives? I don't think cous cous will go with it..hm....I do have paella rice and pudding rice but not sure bout them....
> 
> maybe potatoes??


PASTA!!!! (sounds odd...but it's really very nice, I promise!)
Or mashed potato (yummy)
Baked potato goes very nicely with curry
As do potato waffles :haha:

Ohhh I'd just have it with anything!!

xxx


----------



## blackrose

I think pasta would be yummy


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

teal said:


> 33 weeks today :happydance: and finishing work on Friday :happydance: xx

Ditto, so looking forward to walking out of the office on Friday....:happydance:


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Right I want curry for dinner but I have no rice - any ideas of alternatives? I don't think cous cous will go with it..hm....I do have paella rice and pudding rice but not sure bout them....
> 
> maybe potatoes??

CHIPS!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## 2bananas

I dont officially start mat leave until jan 31st -signed off til 22nd (have been off since sept) and have hols to take before that - they love me!


----------



## teal

2bananas - I finish work on Friday but my mat leave won't start until the start of February! Yay for holidays! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Pasta, chips or jacket spud id say!!!

Mmmm i want curry now!
Ive got boring pasta bake that i dont even want...yuck!!
xx


----------



## 2bananas

I had chilli con carne for dinner - feel ill now.

Still not feeling well this evening. But skipped lunch cos didnt fee like eating but thought i should eat tonight, just a little bowl but man do i feel crap for eating it!


----------



## gills8752

Wohooo Chips!! Didn't think about that! yum - got to go putsome one now...:D


----------



## Jay_x

Yummy! I could just eat curry&chips now!! xx


----------



## blackrose

:gross: food :(


----------



## teal

blackrose - you not feeling too good? :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm the same blackrose, thought of food is enough to make me sick at the moment. 

I had such a nightmare yesterday. This country is poo as soon as we get any snow. I went to buy RLT and a birthing ball from the town 20 mins away. When I left there was no snow, 2 hours later I tried to get home and all buses had been cancelled, so I was stranded. Had to walk miles to my mum's OH's in the snow, stay there overnight, then walk an hour to the train station this morning and get my grandad to pick me up. Nightmare. I didn't have anything with me, no toothbrush or clean undies or anything. And I'm so achey after all that walking. 

My MW appointment has been cancelled too. Does anyone know if I can make a docs appointment instead? Just to get bubs position checked, and HB and my urine and BP done? xx


----------



## gills8752

awww sorry you can't eat anything!

Whispers (I had the lushest Korma and chips made with coconut milk - mmmmmmmmm - and now I've got coconut milk rice pudding flavoured with cardamon and rose water for desert - yummmmmmmmy)


----------



## Rach28

:sick: curry... havn't been able to stand it whilst pregnant :nope:

Well have just ordered our cloth nappy kit so will have extra washing to do when it arrives... I need to get organised :dohh:


----------



## hellohefalump

I just had hot curry two nights in a row! Yum! For some reason I'm craving it... I'm hoping that means birth is iminent!


----------



## gills8752

I'm the same - I'm always craving curry! Ever since I got into third tri, I want curry all the time!!


----------



## pinkclaire

I never made it to my scan, rubbish! I've been stropping about it all day! It's rearranged for tomorrow so fingers crossed I make it!

I can't bare the thought of having a curry, I'd rather try DTD to bring on labour right now :rofl: xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

im so tired of being pregnant i feel like ive been waiting forever i want to meet her now lol. but im trying to be good and wait a week untill i actually try to bring on labour my luck ill go over though lol


----------



## future_numan

Just the thought of curry causes my heartburn to flare up:rofl::rofl::rofl: Mind you I think even water causes heartburn these days !!


----------



## Pixie71

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> 33 weeks today :happydance: and finishing work on Friday :happydance: xx
> 
> Ditto, so looking forward to walking out of the office on Friday....:happydance:Click to expand...

Yup it is, I finished at 33 weeks to use up annual leave before and after xmas so on annual leave this week and next week, it was a fab feeling handing over stuff to someone else, clearing the desk and turning off the pc!!!!
yea!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pixie71

blackrose said:


> :gross: food :(

I'm off chips and curry as baby doesnt like them!!! Even the smell of them .....
:shrug:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I bought RLT yesterday but I'm refusing to start drinking it just incase until the snow has cleared. I know it doesn't bring on labour, but knowing my bloody luck it would :lol: xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Whats RLT katy? I've never heard of it?

Also who was saying about water? That gives me really bad heartburn!

Ps, where's vicky? She's been quiet today? Hope everything is ok with those boys! Xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Raspberry Leaf Tea. It's meant to strengthen the womb or something so contractions are more effective and labour theoretically is quicker. I'm not having any until this snow is gone just incase though, although most sources say it's okay from 32-34 weeks onwards xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah gotcha, just didn't click at the abbreviation! X


----------



## gills8752

I've been drinking RLT since 32 weeks and nothing had happened so I'd say you're fairly safe. Although saying that, our snow's just got super bad over night, had another 6inchs so hubby's not venturing into work today. We can barely get the car's moving in the cul de sac now so maybe it's time to cosy up at home. When I put the cats out you can just about see a head above the snow :haha: but they insist on going out much to our amusement watching them skate all over the roads!

How's everyone feeling today. I'm particularly crappy. My hips have started clicking, could barely sleep last night, woke up feeling unbelievably hungry so made bacon and egg sarnies only to want to puke the second I'd finished cooking them and now I've a stinking headache and feel dizzy and can't sleep whilst hubby is soo cute snoring away next to me.

Ohh and my heartburn is flaring up and I can't reach my rennies without getting out of bed - although now I've typed that I seriously need the loo and have to get up anyway.....bbl :dohh:


----------



## Pixie71

Ah Gills, know the feeling, OH made me a bacon sarnie on monday and put red ketchup in it which I had started to like and it made me feel so ill that I was on the bed lying down for ages afterwards! I've a touch of SPD so wearing the belt 24 hours a day, its a great help in bed as you can actually move without being in pain!

Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm so disappointed today. I was supposed to have my 32 week appointment with my midwife today (at 32+5; something to do with my fundal height and getting a better picture of what was going on). The surgery rang at 9:30, and I knew what it was before I answered. My midwife can't get into the surgery because of the weather (I hope she lives in the countryside or something because it's better here today than yesterday, and I live a 5 minute walk from the surgery), so she's cancelling today's appointments and will ring me herself later today to re-schedule for next week. I really wanted to get my desire for a home birth out in the open and start arranging things, if necessary.

At least the surgery said I could see a GP or ring the labour ward if I had any medical concerns. But I'm fine in myself really, and the bean is very active. I really don't like things being messed around though, especially when I don't have much else to do and have been looking forward to it so much. :(


----------



## twiggy56

my pelvis is sooo sore today!! Baby's head is apprently 2/5th's engaged at my midwife appointment yesterday...thought to myself, _oh only 2/5ths isnt bad..._ but then it was explained that it means the midwife can only _*feel*_ 2/5ths...3/5ths is inside and engaged in the pelvis!! :dohh:

I wondered why i was getting shooting pains in my foofy and feeling so much pressure down in my pelvis! :rofl:

im really uncomfortable though :nope: With a baby this low i dont know if i will start my RLT until 37 weeks just incase!! :haha: She seems a bit too eager to me!!


----------



## Beautywithin

iv started to take RLT- i hate it.. but lil man must like it he goes loopy everytime i drink it x


----------



## _Vicky_

pinkclaire said:


> Whats RLT katy? I've never heard of it?
> 
> Also who was saying about water? That gives me really bad heartburn!
> 
> Ps, where's vicky? She's been quiet today? Hope everything is ok with those boys! Xx

heheheh am here am here.

Well very exciting MW just came round (BP and urine test all fine again am having it checked weekly as it was on the rise at 32 weeks)

She palpated and said she wouldnt be surprised if sam (twin2) is head down too - which would make the natural delivery a LOT less nerve wracking for me. Fynn is almost definitely still head down as he is engaged but again as its soo hard to palpate two so she cant be sure. She said that Sam is in front of Fynn now which explains the changes in movement (I used to feel Fynn loads more than sam but now its reversed) and she was 100% sure she heard two heartbeats so I was happy with that. I told her all my symptoms and she said ooohh sounds promising!!!!!!

yay yay yay - I WANT THEM HERE NOW


----------



## littledancer

I was thinking of you ladies across the pond as the newspaper where I live (Toronto, Ontario, Canada) even ran an article about the terrible weather you're having!!


https://www.metronews.ca/toronto/world/article/415064--heavy-snow-slams-britain-as-european-cold-snap-lingers-record-temps-registered-in-scandinavia


----------



## blackrose

OOOh sounds good vicky :hugs:


----------



## gills8752

Oh fab news vicky! So pleased for you! Fingers crossed they don't fidget and stay in place for you!

I'm feeling a bit better now. Made some crumbly raisin buns and had a big cuppa tea after walking to the shop - although that took all my energy and not my thighs are mega sore. Snow was pouring in the top of my boots (which are almost knee high) so i've super cold feet now but at least we have milk and bread again! :haha:

I'm totally bored and don't know what to do now. I've tried playing pc games, watching tv, baking, cleaning and nothing is inspiring me to do anything. pooh!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Sounds good Vicky :)

I'm also fed up today, I have the worst pressure in my bits, literally feels like they're going to explode or something! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Glad everything is looking good Vicky! 

Well I've made it to my scan today to check the placenta just waiting, sovthought I'd check out bnb!

I had serious panic last night, got up at 2 in the morning to sort out the rest of the baby's room, started Reading my book on how to look after a newborn cos I was panicking so much lol. Still completely off food as well do know how you girlies feel xx


----------



## gills8752

How'd the scan go pinkclaire??

I'm totally bored still - I even took all my baby clothes out and refolded them and re-packed the babies hospital bag. God I can't believe i've still got sooo long to go!!


----------



## blackrose

I feel like I'm so far behind everyone :(


----------



## gills8752

blackrose said:


> I feel like I'm so far behind everyone :(

Aww you're not that far behind me! Got read all the threads of girlies sneaking over here early then you'll feel reallly far along!

On a slightly interesting (but only if your pregnant) I think i just lost a little plug - had some very attractive clear mucas when I wiped just now...might go have sex to get rid of the rest :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

yay for losing plug gills! (only fellow preggos understand how significant and exciting these disgusting tmi things are!! :rofl:)

blackrose i feel like everyone is more pregnant than me, even though obviously i know they're not its just my impatience is getting really bad now...esp when there are so many threads of people popping and getting to hold their babies!! :hissy:


----------



## blackrose

Exactly I'm so impatient now :(


----------



## hellohefalump

I have a tummy ache :-( I keep hoping it's labour, but I really don't think so, it's probably wind as usual.


----------



## blackrose

gills8752 said:


> blackrose said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm so far behind everyone :(
> 
> Aww you're not that far behind me! Got read all the threads of girlies sneaking over here early then you'll feel reallly far along!
> 
> On a slightly interesting (but only if your pregnant) I think i just lost a little plug - had some very attractive clear mucas when I wiped just now...might go have sex to get rid of the rest :haha:Click to expand...

Oh exciting :happydance: , I only noticed this now , sorry I was feeling sorry for myself


----------



## teal

blackrose said:


> I feel like I'm so far behind everyone :(

There's only a few days between us :flower: xx


----------



## blackrose

Thats true Teal , I'm really just having a whiny day today I think the snow and the lack of being able to go out is making me feel housebound and crazy :( , my friend was supposed to be flying in from England today and cant make it cause the flights are so crazy .


----------



## Rach28

blackrose said:


> I feel like I'm so far behind everyone :(

Our tickers are the same blackrose - your not the only one with a teeny bit longer to wait hun :thumbup:

We'll get there eventually :O)


----------



## blackrose

You've all cheered me up so much :hugs: , Its times like this I love bnb and the lovebugs sooo much !


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: blackrose, I'm sure time will fly soon enough and in hindsight we'll all be wondering how on earth we have babies already when they arrive :) xx


----------



## gills8752

If you really think about it, it isn't that long really is it. But oh my god it is when you're living it!


----------



## blackrose

Thats true Katy , when I think about it this time last year I was counting the days till the end of Feb for something completely different its so funny :)


----------



## Rach28

Plus most babies decide when 'they' are ready to say hello - you never know we may have ours before others.... hence why im trying to get my bum into gear and get organised!!!

I had to have bloods today for obstetric choleastis - im keeping my fingers crossed i dont have it as I want to avoid hospital as much as possible :O(


----------



## blackrose

Understandable , fingers crossed you don't have it hun :hugs: , your right too need to get myself organised !


----------



## Rach28

I did sort through all the clothes that we have brought today ready for washing - and now I cant wait for him to be here so I can see him in them all cute and cosy heheheeee


----------



## 2bananas

I wonder which one of us is going to be next!!!!!

Isnt it really exciting now (despite how damn miserable pregnancy is making us lol)

For fun - should we start taking bets (not for actual money) on birth weights and arrival dates??? Might be a way to pass some time - or, guesstimate for yourself?

Oh and I had a go at this last night.

I said the 29th Jan weighing 8lb 1oz

he said 14th feb (asshole) weighing 9lb 4oz (again - asshole) making me go over with a big baby to push out!

any of you guesstimated so far?


----------



## 2bananas

Rach28 said:


> Plus most babies decide when 'they' are ready to say hello - you never know we may have ours before others.... hence why im trying to get my bum into gear and get organised!!!
> 
> I had to have bloods today for obstetric choleastis - im keeping my fingers crossed i dont have it as I want to avoid hospital as much as possible :O(

Hope your bloods come back negative hun x


----------



## Rach28

2bananas said:


> he said 14th feb (asshole) weighing 9lb 4oz (again - asshole) making me go over with a big baby to push out!
> 
> any of you guesstimated so far?

LOL LOL - thats really made me giggle!! 

I have a feeling he's going to be early - poss 2nd week of Feb - and about 7lb 3oz


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope you don't have obstetric cholestatis rach :hugs:

I think my LO will arrive 23rd Feb and weigh 8lb xx


----------



## 2bananas

Rach28 said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> he said 14th feb (asshole) weighing 9lb 4oz (again - asshole) making me go over with a big baby to push out!
> 
> any of you guesstimated so far?
> 
> LOL LOL - thats really made me giggle!!
> 
> I have a feeling he's going to be early - poss 2nd week of Feb - and about 7lb 3ozClick to expand...


Hope he comes when you want him too!!

and thats a nice weight too - be great if we could really pick eh!! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

How did you get on rach?

Well aparently the head is engaged and clear of the placenta so I am ok for the delivery I want (waterbirth) at the moment which is good!

That's funny because I have a feeling about the 29th of Jan as well, apparently it's a full moon right around then as well! 

It seems like there has been loads of births lately, not fair! Lol xx


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas said:


> I wonder which one of us is going to be next!!!!!
> 
> Isnt it really exciting now (despite how damn miserable pregnancy is making us lol)
> 
> For fun - should we start taking bets (not for actual money) on birth weights and arrival dates??? Might be a way to pass some time - or, guesstimate for yourself?
> 
> Oh and I had a go at this last night.
> 
> I said the 29th Jan weighing 8lb 1oz
> 
> he said 14th feb (asshole) weighing 9lb 4oz (again - asshole) making me go over with a big baby to push out!
> 
> any of you guesstimated so far?


oooh, ok....... 17 Feb, 8lb 3oz :haha:


----------



## future_numan

2bananas said:


> I wonder which one of us is going to be next!!!!!
> 
> Isnt it really exciting now (despite how damn miserable pregnancy is making us lol)
> 
> For fun - should we start taking bets (not for actual money) on birth weights and arrival dates??? Might be a way to pass some time - or, guesstimate for yourself?
> 
> Oh and I had a go at this last night.
> 
> I said the 29th Jan weighing 8lb 1oz
> 
> he said 14th feb (asshole) weighing 9lb 4oz (again - asshole) making me go over with a big baby to push out!
> 
> any of you guesstimated so far?



Ok..my guess (hope) is Feb 15th and the baby will weigh 8lb 5oz ( I had a dream that she would weigh that !! )


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

2bananas said:


> I wonder which one of us is going to be next!!!!!
> 
> Isnt it really exciting now (despite how damn miserable pregnancy is making us lol)
> 
> For fun - should we start taking bets (not for actual money) on birth weights and arrival dates??? Might be a way to pass some time - or, guesstimate for yourself?
> 
> Oh and I had a go at this last night.
> 
> I said the 29th Jan weighing 8lb 1oz
> 
> he said 14th feb (asshole) weighing 9lb 4oz (again - asshole) making me go over with a big baby to push out!
> 
> any of you guesstimated so far?

I think 27th Feb - 7lb 7oz !!! (I hope 4th Feb, but doubt it)


----------



## Beautywithin

i think my lil man will be here 30 jan or 2nd of feb, weighin 7lb8oz


----------



## rachyh1990

i reckon i will go on the 27th or 29th january, and she will weigh 6pounds 10 :D xxx


----------



## lou_lou1979

OH says 18th Feb, 8 pounds 2 (3 days early)

I think 24th Feb, 8 pounds 5 (3 days late)

:happydance:


----------



## 2bananas

ohhhh........ lots of predictions coming in

wonder who will be right/closest!! x


----------



## samzi

ladies do you remember on the weekend i posted about having some ucky green cm and then later on some pinky cm on the tissue after the loo? :blush: well i just went to the loo and ive had the same pinky/orange again. tmi but i saved the tissue. baby is moving about still which is good. not getting worried unless it gets worse, no point calling labour ward either as il just get told what i did last time...wait an hour and see what happens!


----------



## purple_kiwi

i had an appointment today the doctor grab a broken doppler with out relizing and couldnt find the heart beat i was all most in tears by the time he rembered it was broken :dohh: he got a different one then found it i was so happy. i get to go once a week now until shes here


----------



## teal

purplekiwi - that must have given you a huge fright! :hugs: 

Today is my last day at work. I can't wait to finish up!


----------



## 2bananas

purple_kiwi said:


> i had an appointment today the doctor grab a broken doppler with out relizing and couldnt find the heart beat i was all most in tears by the time he rembered it was broken :dohh: he got a different one then found it i was so happy. i get to go once a week now until shes here

what a plum!!

bet you were beside yourself! you poor thing

but at least he realised his mistake xxxx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

purple_kiwi said:


> i had an appointment today the doctor grab a broken doppler with out relizing and couldnt find the heart beat i was all most in tears by the time he rembered it was broken :dohh: he got a different one then found it i was so happy. i get to go once a week now until shes here

Oh man, think i would have wrapped it round his neck :dohh:

You should get a painless birth as compensation:flower:


----------



## hellohefalump

My friend predicted on Christmas day that I had 2 weeks left... today it's 2 weeks!


----------



## blackrose

Morning all , purple kiwi :hugs: I would have died .


----------



## twiggy56

purple kiwi i would have shoved that broken doppler up his hoo-ha! :grr:

morning ladies...BnB seems quiet today for some reason? hmm


----------



## gills8752

It was quite here yesterday too, I think everyone must be off work because of snow and haven't been online :haha: Just shows how many people don't actually work at work!

I think my bubba is trying to scare me now. :cry: I barely felt her yesterday, she's normally a crazy mover, so much so I wish for peace, but she hardly moved at all, then when I started trying to make her move she wouldn't. Took nearly half an hour of poking to get her to move. God I was soo scared. She's kicking again now within the recommended kick count but not like she has been up till now. 
I hope that's just because she's getting too big and running out of space. I really don't fancy trying to dig the car out to get to hospital, it's over 25 miles away and our roads are all blocked at the moment. Hubby had to go to work with a colleague who's got an off-roader, there's 5 of them crammed into his truck to get to work lol.


----------



## Pixie71

2bananas said:


> I wonder which one of us is going to be next!!!!!
> 
> Isnt it really exciting now (despite how damn miserable pregnancy is making us lol)
> 
> For fun - should we start taking bets (not for actual money) on birth weights and arrival dates??? Might be a way to pass some time - or, guesstimate for yourself?
> 
> Oh and I had a go at this last night.
> 
> I said the 29th Jan weighing 8lb 1oz
> 
> he said 14th feb (asshole) weighing 9lb 4oz (again - asshole) making me go over with a big baby to push out!
> 
> 
> any of you guesstimated so far?


LOL! Men know nothing!!!

I'd like to go before due date of 4th Feb so that I dont have to be induced, cant go over with IVF baby according to clinic!!! 3 wks and 5 days left! Agh!!!


----------



## Pixie71

purple_kiwi said:


> i had an appointment today the doctor grab a broken doppler with out relizing and couldnt find the heart beat i was all most in tears by the time he rembered it was broken :dohh: he got a different one then found it i was so happy. i get to go once a week now until shes here

What a twit! :dohh: Not surprised you would be upset and pissed off!!! Glad all is ok!:hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

not heard from vicky today? 

Every day is a possibility now so im on high alert for her! lol


----------



## pinkclaire

twiggy56 said:


> not heard from vicky today?
> 
> Every day is a possibility now so im on high alert for her! lol

Hehe I think this everytime she goes quiet!


----------



## littledancer

purple_kiwi said:


> i had an appointment today the doctor grab a broken doppler with out relizing and couldnt find the heart beat i was all most in tears by the time he rembered it was broken :dohh: he got a different one then found it i was so happy. i get to go once a week now until shes here

Oh my GAWD, I would have been inconsolable, you poor thing!! I'm sorry you had such a fright!


----------



## purple_kiwi

2bananas said:


> I wonder which one of us is going to be next!!!!!
> 
> Isnt it really exciting now (despite how damn miserable pregnancy is making us lol)
> 
> For fun - should we start taking bets (not for actual money) on birth weights and arrival dates??? Might be a way to pass some time - or, guesstimate for yourself?
> 
> Oh and I had a go at this last night.
> 
> I said the 29th Jan weighing 8lb 1oz
> 
> he said 14th feb (asshole) weighing 9lb 4oz (again - asshole) making me go over with a big baby to push out!
> 
> any of you guesstimated so far?


I already have people calling asking if ive given birth yet lol. both my dad and OHs mom called today. 

im guess around 8 lb 3oz and jan 27 lol 
the OH whole family is guessing over 9 lbs lol he was a big baby 9 lbs 2 oz and they think before jan 20 lol im like isnt that a little early for that big. doesnt help my scans are showing her 2 weeks bigger then my due date.

at my appointment yesterday they weighed me :( i hate gaining weight i sound horrible lol but i have been eating so much. i keep feeling like im craving something but cant ever figure out what it is and its annoying.


----------



## 2bananas

purple_kiwi said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> I wonder which one of us is going to be next!!!!!
> 
> Isnt it really exciting now (despite how damn miserable pregnancy is making us lol)
> 
> For fun - should we start taking bets (not for actual money) on birth weights and arrival dates??? Might be a way to pass some time - or, guesstimate for yourself?
> 
> Oh and I had a go at this last night.
> 
> I said the 29th Jan weighing 8lb 1oz
> 
> he said 14th feb (asshole) weighing 9lb 4oz (again - asshole) making me go over with a big baby to push out!
> 
> any of you guesstimated so far?
> 
> 
> I already have people calling asking if ive given birth yet lol. both my dad and OHs mom called today.
> 
> im guess around 8 lb 3oz and jan 27 lol
> the OH whole family is guessing over 9 lbs lol he was a big baby 9 lbs 2 oz and they think before jan 20 lol im like isnt that a little early for that big. doesnt help my scans are showing her 2 weeks bigger then my due date.
> 
> at my appointment yesterday they weighed me :( i hate gaining weight i sound horrible lol but i have been eating so much. i keep feeling like im craving something but cant ever figure out what it is and its annoying.Click to expand...

Yeah I get days like that. Where you are hungry and just cant quite figure out what the heck you want to eat so end up eating sort of, well....... everything lol.

Last few days think i've had morning sickness return though. My appetite isnt so good and when I start eating im full almost immediately - which is a shame as i've made a lasagne tonight and its one of my fav things, but I doubt i'll get to enjoy much!!

How's everyone this evening anyway???? Anyone doing anything exciting or just nice maybe?

I went on a bit of a spending spree today. Bought a few little bits and bobs and collected our moses basket and car seat which I had reserved. So feeling quite good this evening. Oh bought home some batteries for the swing we bought aswell so me and DD were playing with it with one of her baby dolls, Its cool - I wanted to get in lol.


----------



## 2bananas

Oh - still have terrible backache aswell, im secretly hoping its labour starting (very wishful thinking!! x


----------



## future_numan

I know this backach can be brutal..but lets hope it eases up on you a little bit !


----------



## blackrose

Bought mu buggy , moses basket and steriliser yesterday :) so exciting , now I'm totally paranoid :wacko:


----------



## blackrose

Showing off might cheer me up !!
 



Attached Files:







D0195_F.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 6









K1199_T.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## teal

That's great blackrose! I really like the moses basket :) xx


----------



## Pixie71

My mum keeps telling us off for buying stuff :( ! All we have is babygros and vests to keep us going whilst we wash ones we are given as presents, we were given a craddle and the travel system and we have bought napppies too. I was going to sew some black out lining to a pair of curtains and then we saw ready made curtains and we bought them, not the most exciting colour but are neutral in colour, we want to have the room settled before baby is born, i dont think there is anything wrong in that, mum says its bad luck (or just old wives tell more like!!!). Anyway, am glad that we have the stuff got as I can then go into the room and enjoy it!!!!

Feeling like the baby is making his/her way downwards and every so often get pulsating pushing feelings down there!!! My daughter wants baby to come next week on friday (two weeks early!!!) I think secretly she wants it here for her birthday on 19th so she can show her friends her new sister/brother!!!

Anyone else short of breath or feel like baby is kicking diaphragm?


----------



## teal

I felt nervous at first buying baby things but I'm ok now (most of the time). I like having it all in the room and just being able to see everything. I kept wanting to put off buying things but my mum was the one convincing me to get things while there were offers on. 

Pixie - I've been getting that too. Sometimes I really have to use my hands to stop his feet getting so high! xx


----------



## blackrose

Pixie i kinda feel that way too , like its a bit hard to breath when I lie down . I know its only old wives tales but its hard not to believe them . But at the same time if baby did decide to arrive a bit early I like thinking that I'm pretty organised .


----------



## Rach28

Lovely things blackrose!

We are 33 weeks today :thumbup: woooooooo :happydance: 7 to go!!!!


----------



## blackrose

I know :hugs: its so exciting , how are you feeling about it ? excited , nervous ?


----------



## vinnypeanut

Congrats Rach and Blackrose on 33 weeks!!! :D

I love ur moses basket BR....love peeking at everyone elses things!
Im soo uncomfortable recently, i feel like little man has got a razor blade in there and hes slicing at my bladder! OUCH!!!
Ive also become obsessed with labour...at 34wks :-/


----------



## Rach28

Excited, nervous, impatient, abit of everything really!!

DS cant wait to say hello to his little brother - he gives my bump a little pat everyday - so cute :)


----------



## blackrose

Awh bless him that is so sweet ! my brother is 8 and has told me he only wants a nephew because if it is a niece he wont be able to help with nappy changes :wacko: . Vinnypeanut , I think at this stage its normal to be a little obsessed :hugs:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Blackrose im glad u said that. Im thinking about it all the time and every little twinge i get i wonder if its anything more than just a twinge!
Its starting to do my head in....i never thought id be like this until around 37wks.
Although im sooo uncomfy,fed up and dying to meet him the last thing i want is to see him in scbu or nicu!!


----------



## blackrose

My feelings exactly , I cant wait to see baby( i know I have a good bit left ) but I'll hold my patience because I want him or her to be big and strong .


----------



## Rach28

I was thinking the same blackrose and vinny peanut. 

Ive tried to think about enjoying having this bump whilst its here because before you know it, it will be gone - i think a bit of me will miss it in an odd way.... prob doesnt make sense - sorry!!!


----------



## Tricks26

Im going to miss having my bump!!!!


----------



## Rach28

Tricks26 said:


> Im going to miss having my bump!!!!

Im not totally odd then in thinking this! :thumbup:


----------



## vinnypeanut

I know exactly what u mean Rach. Im gonna miss watching him wriggling around in there but id like to be able to fast forward the next 5weeks....leave me with a few days to groom and get everything set up properly. That would be loverrrly xx


----------



## Tricks26

I chuckle everytime mine wriggles its lovely, i will miss that special time!!!


----------



## blackrose

I'll miss it too , its nice to feel them wriggle around and give us reassuring kicks :) , I'll probably wake up not feeling anything and think "what's wrong!"


----------



## samzi

One thing i personally wont miss is the kicks in the ribs!!! :rofl:


----------



## Tricks26

I will look on the bright side of this and say that at least I will be able to sleep on my tummy again i m so tired of accidently rolling to to tummy in the night and then getting booted because bubs doesnt like it hahaha!!!


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Will soo not miss the feeling of a stitch I have on both my sides permanently, as the skin appears to have no more stretch left :( owwwwww


----------



## teal

I'll miss feeling the kicks but I'm looking forward to being able to sleep on my stomach aswell! xx


----------



## WTTMommy

To be honest I would do anything to wish away the next 4 weeks at least... then I can deal with the last two. :rofl:

My hips are constantly aching, especially at night. They need some major relief, I can't wait to sleep on my tummy and back again. :(

Other than that I've had a really easy pregnancy thus far. (touch wood!)


----------



## future_numan

I thought I would sail through this pregnancy with flying colours since I had it so easy for the first two tri. Now it appears everything is starting to fall apart on me..lol. I am going to miss having my baby bump and all the kicks and rolls but I do look forward to being able to move more freely and being able to roll over in bed with ease. I can't beleive how fast the last eight months have flown but I think the next six weeks will drag...since I am now home full-time and I'm so uncomfortable :wacko:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I also am very much looking forward to him being here. Especially after having just had to have a tonne of fluids by drip from throwing up. I will miss him wriggling around though, and my bump, but I will not miss the sick! xx


----------



## twiggy56

Im just looking forward to doing day-to-day things with her...like putting her babygro's on, giving her a bath, and even just doing household stuff with her sitting gurgling away at me in her swing!

i will miss my bump a bit, iv grown to love it! Cant wait to be able to sleep on my front though!!


----------



## 2bananas

Its the weirdest thing when you become aware of the bump being gone.

Initially I was too smitten with looking at my DD and taking everything in and once home getting settled back in etc... it was a few days after that I became aware of the 'empty tummy' feeling and it made me feel a little strange. Despite being able to hold her in my arms and actually having her there it is a bizarre feeling given how long you have carried this little person inside.

I really missed being pregnant after having dd, it was a breeze that pregnancy though, I think this time I may be just too elated to have bub here and for all the pregnancy aches and pains to go away to want to feel pregnant again lol


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

I love my bump, but I want to be able to breath again :( dunno what bubs is doing in there, but my lungs are permanently squashed....


----------



## _Vicky_

Morning ladies - hope you are well - we had an interesting Friday and Saturday - ended up in hospital with suspected pre eclmapsia - and I went in with reduced movement!!!!!

Full story here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ovement-my-story-happy-ending-dont-worry.html

I cant believe I am 36 weeks today - and today was the day I predicted the boys would arrive hehehehe. 
 
Hope you are all well - I am sick of it all now and just want to be a mum not a weeble xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz-x

Awww Vicky, bless you. Hope they are here soon for you. x


----------



## 2bananas

_Vicky_ said:


> Morning ladies - hope you are well - we had an interesting Friday and Saturday - ended up in hospital with suspected pre eclmapsia - and I went in with reduced movement!!!!!
> 
> Full story here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ovement-my-story-happy-ending-dont-worry.html
> 
> I cant believe I am 36 weeks today - and today was the day I predicted the boys would arrive hehehehe.
> 
> Hope you are all well - I am sick of it all now and just want to be a mum not a weeble xxxxxxxxxxxx

ohhhh - lets see if you'll be right!!

congrats on 36 weeks. xx


----------



## teal

Vicky - congrats on 36 weeks! I hope your boys are here soon! :hugs: xx


----------



## MummyCarly

I posted on your other thread but Im happy you and the boys are ok!!

These braxton hicks are kicking my ass lately. Very powerfull the past week or so had to even resort to a shower last night. And if its not braxton then its the backpain. Cant wait for this all to be over

/end angry pregnant lady rant


----------



## Jas029

Hey ladies I never pay attention to this thread but I just wanted to pop in and ask if there has been any early birds yet? (One's that have already given birth)
I don't feel like trying to backscroll through tons of pages so I thought I'd just ask.

Also for future reference (not to be a pain in the a** or anything :haha:) could you maybe update it on the first page when it happens (or if it already has) to make it easier and to keep it up to date? 
You don't have to if you don't want just a suggestion don't kill me :winkwink:
(I know how those hormones are)

Also yay! we're so close I'm so nervous my boy is still active as ever so hopefully he won't surprise me by arriving anytime soon! (Although I noticed he's already started to engage from the fun bladder-pressure and stabbing pains :wacko:)

:hugs: It's almost our time to shine!! (You know from all the sweating during labor.. hehe)


----------



## Pixie71

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Will soo not miss the feeling of a stitch I have on both my sides permanently, as the skin appears to have no more stretch left :( owwwwww

Am the same, its really uncomfy, I love being preggers but will be glad all the same when its over ...


----------



## Pixie71

Hi Vicky
Glad all is ok, must have been a scary time alright
xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning.. happy 36weeks Vicky

iv had terrible BH for the last 2 days, feel so uncomfortable, and having terrible nightmares and on top of that i cant breath properly.which isnt good when i got a 5 yr old to keep amused x


----------



## vinnypeanut

Vicky just commented on ur other thread but glad ur all okay. Cant believe those boys arent here yet!!
I love coming in here....its just pages and pages of hormonal women moaning about anything and everything they can....it makes me feel soo much better!!
When i moan at home i get told to zip it and stop whinging about everything..:(

Oh and i think im the only lovebug that doesnt have BH's, I WANT THEM!!!!
xx


----------



## gills8752

I don't have BH's either, I've just got a funny slightly sicky feeling in my tummy and I just don't feel right. And a bit miserable, I don't know what to do.


----------



## vinnypeanut

Aww gills im glad its not just me. Although poor you with the sicky feeling....there is nothing worse! 
I always find a lie down and a nap makes me feel a bit better....lazy, but better! 
xx


----------



## gills8752

vinnypeanut said:


> Aww gills im glad its not just me. Although poor you with the sicky feeling....there is nothing worse!
> I always find a lie down and a nap makes me feel a bit better....lazy, but better!
> xx

I'm thinking a hot bath whilst watching celeb big brother (what else if there to watch when you're bored and pregnant!)
Hubby is out at a mates so I can get away with watching Celeb BB - he hates it lie the plague :haha: 
The I might delve into my Mahooooosive box of Thornton's chocolates that Tesco have on special offer just now for £6 - you have to go get a box -its a bargain!! I might actually go get another!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Wow what a difference a few hours make......i feel like i could go jump off a roof right now!!
It came on all of a sudden, i started feeling tired,then felt like i just wanted to sit in the bedroom in the dark and WHAM!! im a jibbering mess!
My brother is a chef, just bought home a huuge beef dinner for me and i took one look at it and cried cuz i didnt want it. Dont get me wrong it looked lovely and according to my mums dickhead boyfriend it tasted lovely but i didnt want it.
Now im back in the bedroom crying....what is wrong with me :(


----------



## Beautywithin

^^ DAM hormones, i cried the other day because OH ate my M&M'S how silly is that? x


----------



## vinnypeanut

Beauty i feel like a 13yr old brat again! Having a tantrum in my room....and i feel like i pull everyone else down with me. Soo fed up of bloody hormones!!!
x


----------



## Beautywithin

I think people understand hun, we are at that stage, where its so uncomfortable x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: VP- I'm the same, I keep crying all the time too. When I found out I was being kept in hospital on Friday I kept crying. But other really little things also set me off so I know how you feel. It's awful. 

My BHs are horrible, and they seem to be getting really strong. I was having loads of them when I was in hospital on the monitors on Friday night, every few minutes. They used to just be tightenings but now they kind of hurt too.

Happy 36 weeks vicky :) xx


----------



## samzi

my ribs ache so much, as ive been kicked/punched so much today :lol:


----------



## _Vicky_

well am still sulking as my 10th jan prediction looks like its not going to happen - 10/01/10 would have been soooooooooo cool.

I havent had many BH at all tbh I think the first day I have had them is today. I think Fynn has dropped again or sam has rotated so he is head down too as I am feeling no headbuts to the ribs today. LOTS LOTS LOTS of pressure and shooting pains on my cervix though - COME ON BOYS ENOUGH ALREADY!!!


----------



## future_numan

Oh vicky, I feel as ashamed of my complains when you must be just so uncomfortable !!! Well I hope those two little :baby::baby: of yours decide to make a speedy enterance soon !!! Best of luck !!


----------



## blackrose

vicky , you've made me realise I have nothing to complain about , Come on boys give your mummy a break !


----------



## _Vicky_

haha dont be silly - it might not feel any worse this is my first pregnancy so nothing to compare it to. And hey it could be triplets and OMG how the hell did octomum survive


----------



## hayley x

Come on boys!! I guessed today too cause I thought it was a good date :( you've just made it too comfy in there for them :) xxx


----------



## gills8752

I feel bad complaining when Vicky has 2 to contend with but I still feel so icky. I had a hot bath, drank lots of water, had a sleep and had some homemade soup and I still feel a bit sicky and weird and like I've got a headache comeing on. Nothing is actually wrong with me, I just feel icky and hot. I don't like it! I can't sit normally now, cos bubba keeps pushing on my foof and my ribs and I'm squashing her constantly. I'm sure my due date must be wrong and I'm due 3 weeks ago, feels like this child is going to be a heffer!! moan moan moan grumble grumble grumble


----------



## pinkclaire

Im feeling rubbish as well, so fed up now, like I'm just a human incubator!

I'm thinking we need something to cheer us up, how about we all take a picture of the cutest outfit we've bought and post it for everyone to see! The one you can't wait for your LO to wear the most? X


----------



## glong88

Not long left Ladies..... :)


Im in my final box!! wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## blackrose

glong88 said:



> Not long left Ladies..... :)
> 
> 
> Im in my final box!! wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Wooooop:hugs:


----------



## 2bananas

I would moan some more tonight but im in so much pain i've gotta go lie down!

Night all, 

hope you are all ok - all be it very uncomfortable xx


----------



## samzi

ive had a few BH this evening. good idea to have a curry for tea or should i not chance it? :rofl:


----------



## Rach28

Congrats on 36 weeks vicky!

Can I add my pregnant moan into the pot....

As well as my SPD, chronic itchyness and all the other niggles i.e. BH's, kicks in the ribs, needing a wee 'all' the time etc - today my left hand is all swollen and is mega painful when i even just move my fingers slightly.... gggrrrrr 

DH is wondering what im gonna have wrong with me next. 

They do say every pregnancy is different and they couldnt be more right about this one compared to DS 1.


----------



## gills8752

2bananas said:


> I would moan some more tonight but im in so much pain i've gotta go lie down!
> 
> Night all,
> 
> hope you are all ok - all be it very uncomfortable xx

Awww - hope it eases off overnight. :hugs:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Vicky...when are you 36+4, as that was my guess?? would love to be right on something xx


----------



## gills8752

psstt - anyone else's got saggy skin at the bottom of your bump? The whole underside of my bump skin has gone totally saggy!?? Its really weird!


----------



## blackrose

gills8752 said:


> psstt - anyone else's got saggy skin at the bottom of your bump? The whole underside of my bump skin has gone totally saggy!?? Its really weird!

No my OH delighted in telling me its not as firm as usual :dohh:


----------



## Jay_x

vinnypeanut said:


> Vicky just commented on ur other thread but glad ur all okay. Cant believe those boys arent here yet!!
> I love coming in here....its just pages and pages of hormonal women moaning about anything and everything they can....it makes me feel soo much better!!
> When i moan at home i get told to zip it and stop whinging about everything..:(
> 
> Oh and i think im the only lovebug that doesnt have BH's, I WANT THEM!!!!
> xx

I don't get these BH's either, nice to hear I'm not the only one! Instead I get some lovely stabbing shooting pains that catch me right off guard! Ouch.

& also no what you mean about the hormones & pulling everyone down with you, I just hibernate away when I feel like that as I don't want to upset anyone, not very good company when hormones attack!

There so random wouldn't it be nice to know when your going to have a day full of hormones & tears! lol xx


----------



## MummyCarly

Just got back from hospital appointment, Had to do the whole fasting/blood tests, my blood count was 95 they said the minimum should be at 130 so Im on a double dose of iron tablet atm. Other than that its super hot here in adel australia today (42degrees celcius) So im going to hibernate under the air cond. 

xoxo


----------



## Beautywithin

Wow Carly that is hot.. wanna send some heat this way?! we have just had snow, tis freezing x


----------



## ramblinhaggis

Hello Folks!

Long long time no chat from me! Nothing has been happening, save just being very busy with the kids and the festive season. Havent seen a midwife since I was about 24 weeks, so going to get on to them today and get bloods done/baby position checked. I suspect Noah may come a little early, like my other three, either week 38 or 39, so time is fast running out! 

I hope everyone has been keeping well, getting as much sleep as they can with tiny bladders and huge babies....roll on labour day for us all!


----------



## Beautywithin

Maxine, we have missed you, glad everything seems to be ok tho xxx


----------



## gills8752

10am and I'm bored already. :nope:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

1st day of mat leave (taken holidays til my due date) its very strange thinking I can be off work until Feb next year...strange but also great !! xx


----------



## teal

It feels weird not having to go to work! xx


----------



## Pixie71

gills8752 said:


> psstt - anyone else's got saggy skin at the bottom of your bump? The whole underside of my bump skin has gone totally saggy!?? Its really weird!

Yup I have that too!


----------



## Pixie71

I've had BH all yesterday evening and the little un kicked most of the night till 4 am, am so tired, he/she only stopped kicking when OH brought me up a cuppa and disappeared to spare room to get some sleep. I have some pushing feelings in cervix and then the baby lies in such a weird way I would swear its transverse.

Have the weepiness and tantrum feelings too, teenage daughter can be a pain in the ass as her hormones are all over the place too.... what fun....

at least the snow has thawed here and we have water again, was so pissed off for the last few days as we had no way of washing and had to fill buckets with water.


----------



## geekone

Booo I am still at work until the end of the week but I am heavy, knackered, have heartburn sore lady bits due to my hard chair and SPD even though I am also sitting on a pillow and I am fed up going to the loo and now I am hungry {breath} I wish I could just relax at home with my wii and my birth ball and my bones dvds


----------



## Caz-x

Pointless post really, but I have just washed some of my baby clothes :happydance::happydance:. Had a dream that I went into prem labour the other day & had to borrow washed clothes off a friend as mine werent ready :rofl:. Forgot how small the first socks etc are, soooo tiny compared to my sons. Bit worried about how grown up he os gonna seem when I bring the baby home now as I still think of him as my 'baby'. x


----------



## teal

geekone said:


> Booo I am still at work until the end of the week but I am heavy, knackered, have heartburn sore lady bits due to my hard chair and SPD even though I am also sitting on a pillow and I am fed up going to the loo and now I am hungry {breath} I wish I could just relax at home with my wii and my birth ball and my bones dvds

I hope the rest of your week goes in quick :hugs: 

I love bones :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah Caz it's lovely looking at the lil clothes, hard to imagine a baby will ever be in them though lol. 

I'm bored as well and I can't remember all the things I wanted to do during my mat leave thanks to baby brain lol


----------



## twiggy56

who was saying about the saggy skin?! Mines the opposite :cry: its so tight its bloody uncomfortable and its itchy coz its stretched to its limits!! Im slapping the cream on like a crazy person....there is only so much tighter it can go before the stretchies start :nope:

Caz! Iv just had my mum help me with washing all the baby clothes...she has a tumble dryer so thought it would be nice to get babys newborn gro's, sheets, blankets and towels supersoft! I kept 'aww'ing' at all the little vests, i spent ages folding them lovingly into the drawer! I LOVED it! :happydance:


----------



## teal

Twiggy - my skin is feeling really stretched aswell. It's just feels so tight and still weeks to go :hugs: xx


----------



## Baby_2_On_Way

im due on the 8th xxxx


----------



## twiggy56

Teal it really does feel like its at its limit!! I cant see how much more it can stratch without actually bursting! Iv been doing coco butter since like 20 weeks and so far its managed to hold the stretchies at bay but im now just waking up everyday and doing a check as i expect them to pop up any day!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Twiggy- I'm the same, I think I've reached my limit now. My tummy is so so so itchy all the time! And I think I might have a stretch mark on my belly button. Although my bump isn't as big as yours I don't think

I like the idea of posting a pic of the outfit we can't wait to see our LOs in, but I dunno if I can pick a favourite :lol: 

xx


----------



## teal

I've been using the cocoa butter aswell hoping it keeps the stretch marks away. I don't have any yet but my laparoscopy scars are all swollen and horrible looking :( 

Katy - I have so many favourites aswell. Just love looking at all the little clothes! Hope you're feeling ok today :hugs: xx


----------



## future_numan

gills8752 said:


> psstt - anyone else's got saggy skin at the bottom of your bump? The whole underside of my bump skin has gone totally saggy!?? Its really weird!

So do I..I was going to ask if anyone else has this...I am going to ask my MW today while I am there...it's not very attractive :shy:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks teal. I have no idea what is going on with mine, I used to have my belly button pierced but it rejected so I've always had a scar from that. But yesterday it was looking a bit red, and really itchy. I scratched it, and now it looks really odd. Almost like it's been bleeding, so I'm not sure if it is a stretch mark or I just scratched it too hard xx


----------



## twiggy56

katy my bellybutton piercing holes have turned into a stretch mark now too :cry: 

its no surprise though, the are stretched out vertically and horizontally- didnt stand a chance!! :haha:


----------



## littledancer

twiggy56 said:


> who was saying about the saggy skin?! Mines the opposite :cry: its so tight its bloody uncomfortable and its itchy coz its stretched to its limits!! Im slapping the cream on like a crazy person....there is only so much tighter it can go before the stretchies start :nope:
> 
> Caz! Iv just had my mum help me with washing all the baby clothes...she has a tumble dryer so thought it would be nice to get babys newborn gro's, sheets, blankets and towels supersoft! I kept 'aww'ing' at all the little vests, i spent ages folding them lovingly into the drawer! I LOVED it! :happydance:

I did all of my washing yesterday as well- now I keep pestering OH to put together the dresser/change table so I can put all the bits away. They're all hanging in the closet at the moment :cloud9:


----------



## gills8752

My skin was super tight and mega itchy then all of a sudden it went saggy at the bottom...:shrug: Still covered in stretchmarks although the colour has started to fade a bit now much to my relief! 

I'm uncomfy again today, my back/hips/fanny is sore. And I've been getting painful tightenings every now and then whenever I'm stood up. grrr


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: gill. I'm the same, I couldn't sleep last night because I'm so sick of only being able to lie in 2 positions, and both of them make my hips ache. And my bits are really sore today, he must be pushing down loads because they're really pretty swollen and when I walk I can't put my legs together. 

Is anyone else also really really tired all the time? I had about 10 hours sleep last night (not counting the 4 toilet trips) but I want to go back to bed now and sleep for a few hours. Is that normal? xx


----------



## geekone

twiggy56 said:


> katy my bellybutton piercing holes have turned into a stretch mark now too :cry:
> 
> its no surprise though, the are stretched out vertically and horizontally- didnt stand a chance!! :haha:

My belly bar hole is a stretch mark to booooo. Also every day I bio oil and cocobutter and I have stretch marks on my hips and some coming on the underside of my bump DAMN ans BLAST:growlmad:


----------



## geekone

katy said:


> :hugs: gill. I'm the same, I couldn't sleep last night because I'm so sick of only being able to lie in 2 positions, and both of them make my hips ache. And my bits are really sore today, he must be pushing down loads because they're really pretty swollen and when I walk I can't put my legs together.
> 
> Is anyone else also really really tired all the time? I had about 10 hours sleep last night (not counting the 4 toilet trips) but I want to go back to bed now and sleep for a few hours. Is that normal? xx

I am cream crackered I have the same sore on each side issue and I hear DH's watch beep at almost every hour I will be lucky to have 2 hours sleep last night and it is so frustrating.

On the baby clothes things I ironed some yesterday and they are so cute showed DH and he looked like he could run for the hills bless him he is still slightly in denial. He is very proctical about the whole thing but actually having a baby is freaking him out :shock:


----------



## twiggy56

littledancer said:


> I did all of my washing yesterday as well- now I keep pestering OH to put together the dresser/change table so I can put all the bits away. They're all hanging in the closet at the moment :cloud9:

Dont u think it all looks really cute hanging up?! I loved having mine on little hangers and being able to go through the rail! Not so practical however, took up so much more space!

Now everything is in drawers it all fits in her nursery! :happydance:

Tell ur OH to get his butt moving!! lol


----------



## gills8752

I'm totally knackered now! I think 3rd tri has been the worst for me so far. Sleeping for hours (with the obligatory loo trips which have progressed from number 1's to almost number 3's on an hourly basis now! ergh!) I get up with hubby at 6, have breakie, go back to sleep, do a bit of housework, have lunch and sleep, make dinner then moan and mope about until hubby rubs my back and hips and I go back to sleep again. What a life!! (All interspersed with BnB trawling! haha)


----------



## hellohefalump

OMG I was in so much pain earlier!! My backache got unbearable and I was out with a tantruming toddler trying my best to get home so I could sit down. I got through the door and just started sobbing down the phone to my OH. Pregnancy was sooo much easier last time round when I didn't have a toddler to look after. I love her dearly but she's so demanding and all I want to do is go to bed and stay there all day (like I did when pregnant last time!).


----------



## blackrose

Sounds like your all having a bad day :hugs: hellohefalump , I don't know how you do it with a toddler , honestly well done you !


----------



## hellohefalump

poor little thing... I lost it and shouted at her and dragged her down the road by her coat!


----------



## blackrose

Poor thing , but poor you too , I used to work in a nursery and I know how frustrating and toddlers can be , despite how cute and funny they are :hugs: .


----------



## littledancer

twiggy56 said:


> littledancer said:
> 
> 
> I did all of my washing yesterday as well- now I keep pestering OH to put together the dresser/change table so I can put all the bits away. They're all hanging in the closet at the moment :cloud9:
> 
> Dont u think it all looks really cute hanging up?! I loved having mine on little hangers and being able to go through the rail! Not so practical however, took up so much more space!
> 
> Now everything is in drawers it all fits in her nursery! :happydance:
> 
> Tell ur OH to get his butt moving!! lolClick to expand...

Oh my goodness- it looks SOO cute but as you say, not so great on space on the hangers!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

littledancer said:


> twiggy56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littledancer said:
> 
> 
> I did all of my washing yesterday as well- now I keep pestering OH to put together the dresser/change table so I can put all the bits away. They're all hanging in the closet at the moment :cloud9:
> 
> Dont u think it all looks really cute hanging up?! I loved having mine on little hangers and being able to go through the rail! Not so practical however, took up so much more space!
> 
> Now everything is in drawers it all fits in her nursery! :happydance:
> 
> Tell ur OH to get his butt moving!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness- it looks SOO cute but as you say, not so great on space on the hangers!!Click to expand...

I've completely filled the wardrobe already :blush: I need to rearrange stuff I think so it all fits better xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Little man is sharing with me for now so i had to buy a whole new chest of drawers for him. Its full already! Ive had to ask people to stop buying clothes now, and if they feel they have to, then please buy 3-6 and above. Hes never gonna get to wear half of the stuff! 

Had midwife appointment this morning. Urine, bp, fundal height all good, then she palpated and seemed shocked that baby was head down, she wrote in my notes 4/5ths. And asked...."is babys dad a big lad?" i said "no not particularly why?" and she just said "oh just wondering".....uh oh! I said does baby feel big and she said not really but shes got me convinced im gonna give birth to a monster now! 
x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hmmm, it would freak me out a bit if she'd asked me that and then not said what she meant :wacko: 

I'm also only buying 3-6 or bigger now xx


----------



## blackrose

Vinnypeanut , that was a odd thing for her too say . Is it possible she was just curious ?


----------



## vinnypeanut

Maybe she was just curious. I found it very random too. Fundal height is measuring bang on and at last scan baby measured on 50th centile so i cant see him being a whopper but i could be wrong.

On another note......Dont you just HATE name stealers?!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I've not told anyone so no one can steal mine :lol: Not that I've actually picked one yet :dohh:

Why, who stole your name? I must say that Vinnie is really starting to grow on me, but I wouldn't use it purely for that reason. xx


----------



## blackrose

vinnypeanut said:


> Maybe she was just curious. I found it very random too. Fundal height is measuring bang on and at last scan baby measured on 50th centile so i cant see him being a whopper but i could be wrong.
> 
> On another note......Dont you just HATE name stealers?!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

YES !! :cry: , did someone steal your name ?


----------



## vinnypeanut

Kinda! Ah i wish i hadnt wrote it now cuz i sound pretty petty!!

Katy i was gonna say i didnt realise ud picked a name......no name baby..aww bless him. Do u have a shortlist for when hes born or no idea at all?? 
xxx


----------



## blackrose

Ah I understand it though , we wont tell people the names we're considering for that reason :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

vinnypeanut said:


> Kinda! Ah i wish i hadnt wrote it now cuz i sound pretty petty!!
> 
> Katy i was gonna say i didnt realise ud picked a name......no name baby..aww bless him. Do u have a shortlist for when hes born or no idea at all??
> xxx

It doesn't sound petty at all, if I'd picked a name and people knew I'd picked it I'd be really annoyed if they stole it. Especially if it was a real life someone as opposed to someone on here. 

Erm, Well we have a long shortlist :lol: I dunno really. There are maybe about 5 or 6 names we're still considering. I really wish we could agree on one now but we just can't :dohh: xx


----------



## twiggy56

vinny, we are terrified we'l have someone pinch our name!!

we chose one already and a close couple also expecting before us (although, they unknowingly) picked our name!! Was gutted!

However we've now decided on our little girl's name and arent telling a SOUL- literally, iv not even told on BnB and i dont even see ppl on here everyday!

was it someone close to u that stole it? :nope:


----------



## blackrose

Us too Katy , OH wont decide for definite until baby is born .


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

blackrose said:


> Us too Katy , OH wont decide for definite until baby is born .

Glad I'm not the only one! Everyone else seems to have chosen theirs ages ago!! xx


----------



## MummyCarly

I have picked a name (unusual) Name but I keep it to myself too, it's weird to hear "Oh we are going to call our baby... too.."


----------



## vinnypeanut

No not someone close just someone that had already picked their little ones name so when i mentioned what my little guy would be called they decided they liked it and now cant decide between vinnie and their original choice. Just winds me up cuz vinnie is quite unusual so its obvious she only got it from when i mentioned it.
Never mind!!

I do wish id kept it a secret now! At least i know for future reference.

Katy my mum didnt decide on my brothers name until 4 days after he was born! She was so convinced he was a girl she hadnt even thought about a boys name. 
Though she says as soon as she heard the name it suited him!
Maybe as soon as u see ur little guy u will know his name!
xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I hope so!

That's really bad that they obviously have taken the name from you. They weren't even subtle about it :dohh: I'd be really annoyed, and probably ask them not to use it actually (depending on how well I knew them) xx


----------



## twiggy56

yeah id do what katy suggested- id ask them not to use it!! It would really bother me!

im so set on our little girls name, iv even got her name letters on the wall (but wont let anyone see them!)

katy, do u have a short-list of names both u and OH like? or is there only a couple u both 'love'? That was how we decided on the name for definite as we both 'liked' names but only this one name we both _*loved*_!


----------



## MummyCarly

Yeah I agree ask her not to use it :)

I just went through a WEIRD situation where my ex (father of my 2 kids) Current GF just had a baby, and her baby has the same middle name as I do.....

Was akward to say the least


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

twiggy56 said:


> yeah id do what katy suggested- id ask them not to use it!! It would really bother me!
> 
> im so set on our little girls name, iv even got her name letters on the wall (but wont let anyone see them!)
> 
> katy, do u have a short-list of names both u and OH like? or is there only a couple u both 'love'? That was how we decided on the name for definite as we both 'liked' names but only this one name we both _*loved*_!

We both like about 3. But neither of us have any at all that we *love*. So I think we'll be settling for a like, just depends which one xx


----------



## MiissDior

*
Hello Girls...
i really must start commin on here more often 

How are we all??
Im feeling a bit weird at the moment but a good weird.. 
There is Only now we past midnight 21 days until monkey is due 
3 weeks and il be having my lil boy...

21 days seems like a lifetime away for me ...
worry, stress and fear ...in just 21 days my whole life WILL change 
dramictally, fingercrossed its all good 

im scared of losing him now like my wee girl 
but soooooo looking forward to meeting him.. im ready to be a mummy ​*


----------



## MummyCarly

(hugs Dior) I couldnt even put myself in your shoes and think about the worries you must be going through... 

But I want to say try to stay positive for LO's sake, you dont want to be stressing yourself out (i know its hard not too) because that will stress LO out.
Just keep telling yourself everything will be ok , and if you need to vent we are always here for you.

xoxoxo


----------



## ~lauren~

MummyCarly said:


> (hugs Dior) I couldnt even put myself in your shoes and think about the worries you must be going through...
> 
> But I want to say try to stay positive for LO's sake, you dont want to be stressing yourself out (i know its hard not too) because that will stress LO out.
> Just keep telling yourself everything will be ok , and if you need to vent we are always here for you.
> 
> xoxoxo

Ditto!! :hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun!!! Must be exciting to know the exact date you get to meet your LO... :)
Wishing you lots and lots of luck!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MiissDior

*

Thankyou girls 

reallyyyy apprecaite it ...

xxx​*


----------



## pinkclaire

Ab Miss Dior, your worries seem pretty justified to me! Must be lovely and strange knowing an exact date in which you'll meet your baby x

katy- I haven't chosen a name, I don't even know the sex! Everyone thinks it's crazy we haven't decided but I can't imagine until baby is here and I know if it's a girl or a boy! We're pretty decided on a boys, but not a girls, is that a sign? Lol xx


----------



## samzi

has anyone else got REALLY bad wind? :blush: i had it in the early days and i seem to have it in the late days now :lol:


----------



## teal

missdior - sending you lots of hugs :hugs: xx

I have my scan today to check the placenta - it was low lying at my 20 week scan. Really hoping it will be high enough to avoid a section! xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Today was the first day my oh took my wee girl to her nursery, as she's keeping going 2 days a week while I'm off, prob more for her sanity than mine :) and what did i do, I cried !! I soo look foward to not being a hormonal crazy woman anymore......


----------



## Caz-x

*hugs* MissDior, 21 days is not long at all till you meet your baby. Am sure you will be fine, your lil Angels will be looking out for you.

Names names names, hmph. Well, we have pretty much settled on a girls name, but not a boys yet. We have a list, & one at the top but it just doesn't seem right iykwim:shrug:? With Kaden, we knew as soon as we found the name that it was the one we would use & it just doesnt seem to have happened this time round. Worried that baby is just gonna be called 'baby' or 'lil man' when its born if I dont get a move on :rofl: & I really dont want that.

On another note, had a really crap nights sleep. Baby hasnt really affected my bladder at all up to now, unlike DS who used it as a toy from about 5mths pregnant meaning I had 4 mths of 1/2 to 2 hourly toilet trips in the night. However, last night, omg, I must have got up about 5 times to pee!! Am absolutely shattered now & dont know if I have the energy to entertain my son today now, can barely keep my eyes open. I keep telling myself that it must mean that baby (who has been head at the 'brim' of pelvis but not engaged up to now) had decided to move down a bit to get ready :) Heres to hoping anyway:haha:

Hope everyone else is ok today. Am gonna try & relax as much as son lets me as I had a funny turn yest when I was doing tea, went all sicky feeling & shaking & faint. Hadnt even done much either so not sure what happened :shrug:. Got to go to the post office then thats me done.


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> missdior - sending you lots of hugs :hugs: xx
> 
> I have my scan today to check the placenta - it was low lying at my 20 week scan. Really hoping it will be high enough to avoid a section! xx


fingers crossed for you hun, keep us updated x


----------



## gills8752

I'm going to annoy everyone now...

I just had the lushest, deepest sleep I've ever had during the whole pregnancy last night. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Caz-x

gills8752 said:


> I'm going to annoy everyone now...
> 
> I just had the lushest, deepest sleep I've ever had during the whole pregnancy last night. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Grrrrrrrrrr:growlmad: 

Only joking, am jealous that you got a good nights sleep when I feel like a zombie :rofl: . I love getting good nights sleep, I feel like a new woman. I got up with lil man at 7 on Sun so DH could lie in, & then went back to bed when he got up at 9 & slept till 12!! Felt great, but I could easily of gone back to sleep again if I hadnt felt so guilty :haha:


----------



## MiissDior

*PinkClaire:*
Thankyou:hugs:

it is really strange knowing that in 21days fingerscrossed be walking into the hospital and be leaving with a little bundle of Joy ... iv prepared myself ENTIRELY mentally for the CS, openmind and no certain expectations.. 
just hope my lil boy stays strong and safe n my belly and doesnt decide come any sooner because i havent even taught of a natural birth, as its a massive fear after what happened.. sooo am just hoping so much everything goes great and he arrives safe n sound as planned..!!

*samzi:*
yes *raises hand*:blush:

*Teal: *
ThankYou:hugs:
best of luck with your scan today :hugs: xx

*Caz-x*
Thankyou:hugs:

I had a really crap nights sleep too...
OMG the toilet trips i swore this morning my bladder must be about the size of a pea, i think i got up AT LEAST 5/6 times last night, and the half hour i was lying in bed tossing an turning before i actually got to sleep i got up 4 or 4 times... and i actually wonder how am able to pee everytime i go :shock: where on earth does it all come from?

dont think its my monkey enagaging at all hes not even head down ewwwkk 

Hope your feeling better today
if any consolation i get them days too where random shaking an nausea, quite scary it can be, so hope you better today..xx

*gills8752*
am soo jealous :shock: xx​


----------



## MiissDior

Im going upto the hospital now mid-day/lunch time
to Have the Glucose Tolerance test and Full Bloods Done 
was ment to have GTT done at 28wks but i didnt:blush:

i asked the MW and consultant last week
(as i heard i had to fast for the GTT) if there anything i COULDNT
eat or drink prior to the test and i was told ''NO'' 
just come up and have an hour to spare.. 

:wacko: people kept telling me no, you have to fast you not allowed anythin..
well noway i was starvin myself from 8:30am until after dinner time
soo :blush: i had tea and toast there at 9:30 and not gunna eat nomore until bloods are done.. 

hate sitting around hospitals :( and i gotta drive all the way there on my own and be there alone and drive back on own too cus there nobody tha can come with me boohoo .!!

xx​


----------



## Caz-x

MiissDior said:


> Im going upto the hospital now mid-day/lunch time
> to Have the Glucose Tolerance test and Full Bloods Done
> was ment to have GTT done at 28wks but i didnt:blush:
> 
> i asked the MW and consultant last week
> (as i heard i had to fast for the GTT) if there anything i COULDNT
> eat or drink prior to the test and i was told ''NO''
> just come up and have an hour to spare..
> 
> :wacko: people kept telling me no, you have to fast you not allowed anythin..
> well noway i was starvin myself from 8:30am until after dinner time
> soo :blush: i had tea and toast there at 9:30 and not gunna eat nomore until bloods are done..
> 
> hate sitting around hospitals :( and i gotta drive all the way there on my own and be there alone and drive back on own too cus there nobody tha can come with me boohoo .!!
> 
> xx​


Orrr, I'm sure we would all come with you if we could, will be thinking of you, I hate hospitals & don't think I could go on my own lol. You are braver than me x


----------



## MummyCarly

I walked into get my GTT at 28 weeks with a nice big thing of strawberry milk haha I was so hungry, they told me to go home and come back tomorrow I wasnt allowed to eat or drink from midnight the night before. I felt so sick I was shattered :(


----------



## gills8752

Awww Miss Dior!
It'll be over with quick enough then you can pig out and have a lazy day! :hugs:

The only reason I got a good nights sleep was because my dance classes started back last night ( I teach Baton Twirling) so I had a rather sweaty evening jumping round the dance class and knackered myself out. I may be soooooooo sore now today but god it was worth the good nights sleep!!


----------



## Caz-x

gills8752 said:


> Awww Miss Dior!
> It'll be over with quick enough then you can pig out and have a lazy day! :hugs:
> 
> The only reason I got a good nights sleep was because my dance classes started back last night ( I teach Baton Twirling) so I had a rather sweaty evening jumping round the dance class and knackered myself out. I may be soooooooo sore now today but god it was worth the good nights sleep!!


OMG!! Where did you get youe energy from to do that :rofl: I am tired thinking of it :haha:


----------



## teal

I had my scan and she was happy with how high the placenta is :happydance: 

My little boy is definitely a boy :) and he is head down. I got some pictures but his little nose looks all squished - must be really cramped in there now! xx


----------



## 2bananas

Gill - thats very energetic!! Wish I could find some bloody energy! Good on you!!

I cant get thorough to my physio and I so need to see them! Im in excruciating pain now and my belly band doesnt fit anymore so have no support when standing. Im really struggling and its no exaggeration, OH doesnt know what to do or how to help all he does is give me a cuddle and tell me its not long - sweet, but it doenst help does it. As for doing the school run in all the ice - i've jarred my pevis more times than I care to remember from slipping all over the place and the school have doen nothing to salt or grit the paths in the school -ridiculous!

But how is everyone else doing?

Have mw next tuesday, am going to tell her to get this baby out of me!

x


----------



## 2bananas

teal said:


> I had my scan and she was happy with how high the placenta is :happydance:
> 
> My little boy is definitely a boy :) and he is head down. I got some pictures but his little nose looks all squished - must be really cramped in there now! xx

yay for being head down!! x


----------



## Pixie71

We have decided more or less on girls name and have 3 to pick for boy. Name stealers are mean, my sister had a name she loved and she told a friend who was pregnant many years ago before she'd had her own, the friend used that name, then after my sister had her son, her friend had a boy and called him the same name as her son, so totally crap!!

The baby has started to kick like mad at night and I am up to the loo every 30 mins too, which means I am totally knackered and have twitches in both eyes from lack of sleep, mind you tis only 3 weeks to due date now.

With clothes, are you all buying tonnes of stuff, we have 9 baby gros and 8 vests and a cardigan, OH Mother has bought some baby gros and two cardigans which she will give us soon to wash in advance, I havent thought about other outfits yet, hoping to get lots as presents!!!


----------



## gills8752

I only get the energy as it involves shouting at teenagers! lol

Paying for it now though, front of my foof is sooo tight and sore when ever I stand up/walk.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

pinkclaire said:


> Ab Miss Dior, your worries seem pretty justified to me! Must be lovely and strange knowing an exact date in which you'll meet your baby x
> 
> katy- I haven't chosen a name, I don't even know the sex! Everyone thinks it's crazy we haven't decided but I can't imagine until baby is here and I know if it's a girl or a boy! We're pretty decided on a boys, but not a girls, is that a sign? Lol xx

Probably a sign that it'll be a girl :lol: We had a dead certain girls name picked, so of course, he's a boy :dohh:




teal said:


> I had my scan and she was happy with how high the placenta is :happydance:
> 
> My little boy is definitely a boy :) and he is head down. I got some pictures but his little nose looks all squished - must be really cramped in there now! xx

Yay for everything being well :yipee: Can we see your pics?



2bananas said:


> Gill - thats very energetic!! Wish I could find some bloody energy! Good on you!!
> 
> I cant get thorough to my physio and I so need to see them! Im in excruciating pain now and my belly band doesnt fit anymore so have no support when standing. Im really struggling and its no exaggeration, OH doesnt know what to do or how to help all he does is give me a cuddle and tell me its not long - sweet, but it doenst help does it. As for doing the school run in all the ice - i've jarred my pevis more times than I care to remember from slipping all over the place and the school have doen nothing to salt or grit the paths in the school -ridiculous!
> 
> But how is everyone else doing?
> 
> Have mw next tuesday, am going to tell her to get this baby out of me!
> 
> x

Huge :hugs: 



Pixie71 said:


> With clothes, are you all buying tonnes of stuff, we have 9 baby gros and 8 vests and a cardigan, OH Mother has bought some baby gros and two cardigans which she will give us soon to wash in advance, I havent thought about other outfits yet, hoping to get lots as presents!!!

I don't have too much stuff. I have about 10 newborn sleepsuits and 8 vests, and then the same in 0-3. 


I went to MW this morning, I have ketones again :dohh: Only 1 though so hopefully I'll be able to keep away from the drip. 

I also have to go for a growth scan tomorrow as fundal height measuring 29cm at near enough 35 weeks :wacko: Hope he's okay in there xx


----------



## Caz-x

:happydance:

Teal; great news xx


----------



## teal

Katy - good luck for your scan tomorrow :hugs: 

I was going to post the pictures but looking at the new scan guidelines I'm not sure if it's ok to black out the hospital name and my patient ID (I know I can leave my initials) :wacko:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Maybe just leave the initials of your name, and the initials of the hospital and the date. And then block out the rest? xx


----------



## samzi

teal - glad the scan went well. I have a scan to check the placenta has moved on monday, was going to ask them to double check the sex for me as when i had my 20 week scan they werent 100% sure! Did you have to ask them or did they ask you if you knew? :blush:


----------



## teal

Katy - I'll do that :flower: I'm just awiting to upload pictures - my digital camera has a mind of it's own when trying to connect it to the computer! 

Samzi - the woman doing the scan asked me if I knew the sex. I told her I was told he was a boy at my 20 week scan. She checked for me and he is definitely a boy - no doubt about it!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh I can't wait to see your pics teal :happydance: xx


----------



## samzi

great news :happydance:


----------



## teal

Sorry to any mods if I've done this wrong - wasn't sure about blacking out patient ID or hospital name :blush:

The pictures don't look as clear since I had to take a picture of them! In the first one you can see his mouth is open. I think his nose looks really squished - poor baby - must be really cramped in there! xx
 



Attached Files:







scan33w6d e.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 28









33w6dscan2.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wow, amazing pics :) It does look like it's certainly very cosy in there bless him xx


----------



## twiggy56

yay Teal for head down baby!! :happydance: And WOW, iv never seen a 2D pic so clear of the face before! Thats pretty amazing! Looks like he's squishing his face against a window! :haha:


----------



## MandaAnda

Yay, my midwife rang to reschedule my appointment! I'm getting seen on Thursday when I'll be 33+5, so I guess this will be my 32 and 34 week appointments all in one. That's fine though, as when I mentioned wanting to discuss a home birth, she booked me in for a double slot!


----------



## teal

Thanks girls :flower: Twiggy the face up against a window is a good description lol! His estimated weight is 4lbs 11oz - I know that can be really wrong but it's still nice to know :)

MandaAnda - hope your appointment goes well xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thats a good weight teal :) 

Manda- Hope your appointment goes well. I've skipped an appointment now it would seem because of the snow :dohh: 

MW said she wants to see me again in 2 weeks. I was meant to see her last thurs but it got cancelled, so saw her today. But it's messed up my appointments now so I'm a week out. Do you think I should just be cheeky and make one for next thurs so they're back on schedule? xx


----------



## MiissDior

*Teal*
Delighted to hear your placenta moved up :thumbup:
my lil one was estimated 4lb 110z @34+0


*MandaAnda*
best luck with your app
*
Katy 
*why not, id do the same myself to keep tings running right in my head



Back from GTT test, heres *what id wrote on my fb* , sorry am jus soo lazy cudn be arsed typing all again lol :blush:


well am home now, whata bunch of muppets up ther :/
went in 1st and tha was ok, MW meaured out how much i needed, told me to drink and when i finished drinkin tha to wait the hour and go down and wait to get bloods done...
so pauline drinks the lucozade, hangs around an hour goes to the Lab, the lab full for patients looking to get bloods done :/
so i had to sit ther, then got called in and the nurse said, how long ago you drink the lucozade? i told her ''an hour and half ago''
... See More
''ohhh your suppose to come within the hour, ermmmm i dunno'' and another nurse then said, you shud have jus walked past everyone in the waiting room, when your on a time table you suppose to be seen staright away

OMG  Midwife told me to WAIT to get bloods done, no mention of once my hour is up exactly to knock the door 

sooo i got the GTT bloods done but she didnt take my FBC =/
so now more bloods Later this week Maybe.... depending how my arm is.. the nurse tha was taking blood, Hurt me somethin serious my arm gunna be in a mess now  cant even bend it right... Bloods shudnt hurt like that.!!!​


----------



## future_numan

teal said:


> Sorry to any mods if I've done this wrong - wasn't sure about blacking out patient ID or hospital name :blush:
> 
> The pictures don't look as clear since I had to take a picture of them! In the first one you can see his mouth is open. I think his nose looks really squished - poor baby - must be really cramped in there! xx

Wow those pic's are great !! You can really see his face [email protected] 33 weeks you would think there can't possibly be anymore room in there but those LO's tend to find more...and enjoy the comfort of being cuddled !!


----------



## littledancer

teal said:


> Sorry to any mods if I've done this wrong - wasn't sure about blacking out patient ID or hospital name :blush:
> 
> The pictures don't look as clear since I had to take a picture of them! In the first one you can see his mouth is open. I think his nose looks really squished - poor baby - must be really cramped in there! xx

wow that's so neat, definitely getting snug in there :happydance:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

miissdior- :hugs: I hate when you get someone who's bad at taking bloods. I hate having bloods taken anyway so that's just even worse xx


----------



## gills8752

Fab pics teal! they are sooo clear! dead jealous!!


----------



## littledancer

MiissDior said:


> sooo i got the GTT bloods done but she didnt take my FBC =/
> so now more bloods Later this week Maybe.... depending how my arm is.. the nurse tha was taking blood, Hurt me somethin serious my arm gunna be in a mess now  cant even bend it right... Bloods shudnt hurt like that.!!!​

I just wanted to share that I had a really bad experience with my GTT as my blood pressure was particularily low that day (80/40) and the midwife tried 3 or 4 times in each arm before finally taking it from my hand! She asked me if I was 'okay with getting blood taken' to which I replied that I was, she put the needle in my hand and I promptly fainted...:haha:

I think more related to my bp issues than the pain with getting blood drawn from the hand but it still was pretty embarassing!

Hope your arm is on the mend soon :)


----------



## future_numan

Anyone else starting to notice that they are slowing down...I did some housework today and it felt like it took all my effort..also DH and I were out on our weekly shopping trip last Saturday and all I could think about is getting home to lie down..I am glad I have finished work..don't know if I could have handled those long days anymore..lol.


----------



## 2bananas

future_numan said:


> Anyone else starting to notice that they are slowing down...I did some housework today and it felt like it took all my effort..also DH and I were out on our weekly shopping trip last Saturday and all I could think about is getting home to lie down..I am glad I have finished work..don't know if I could have handled those long days anymore..lol.

em yes!! big time!!

i cant do anything for long without feeling like i might drop to the floor with exhaustion!


Great scan pics Teal - I want another scan!! (sulks)

MissD - sorry everyone seemed to be muppets with your GTT x


----------



## lou_lou1979

future_numan said:


> Anyone else starting to notice that they are slowing down...I did some housework today and it felt like it took all my effort..also DH and I were out on our weekly shopping trip last Saturday and all I could think about is getting home to lie down..I am glad I have finished work..don't know if I could have handled those long days anymore..lol.

yes I have noticed it over the last week or so. I've been really lucky all the way through - no morning sickness, no swelling etc but now its finally caught up with me! Just walking around takes so much effort doesnt it?! I start maternity leave next friday (22nd) and can't wait, I am like a zombie at work.:wacko:


----------



## littledancer

future_numan said:


> Anyone else starting to notice that they are slowing down...I did some housework today and it felt like it took all my effort..also DH and I were out on our weekly shopping trip last Saturday and all I could think about is getting home to lie down..I am glad I have finished work..don't know if I could have handled those long days anymore..lol.

Absolutely!!! Getting up for work is getting terrible!


----------



## gills8752

Totally get the slowing down thing. I just had to turn over onto all fours to get out of the bath, I feel like an invalid!!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Gills i HATE having a bath now because i have to roll over aswell!! I feel like a beached whale rolling and splashing around!! haha. Not a pretty sight.

Also a few tmi points now ladies.
I completely removed all hair from lady garden this morning...bald!! Just so it grows back enough so im not bare for labour but im not overgrown either.
Anyway i have 3 huuuuge thick redmarks on the pubic bone bit. Very random!! Im presuming they are stretch marks but they are so thick and bright red. They look disgusting and now for the first time in my life im willing my pubeys to grow back fast!! haha!!

And my bowel movements seem to be very loose recently.....if things carry on the way they are i'll be cancelling my waterbirth!!! :(

Sorry if any of you are eating girls!! xx


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Gills i HATE having a bath now because i have to roll over aswell!! I feel like a beached whale rolling and splashing around!! haha. Not a pretty sight.
> 
> Also a few tmi points now ladies.
> I completely removed all hair from lady garden this morning...bald!! Just so it grows back enough so im not bare for labour but im not overgrown either.
> Anyway i have 3 huuuuge thick redmarks on the pubic bone bit. Very random!! Im presuming they are stretch marks but they are so thick and bright red. They look disgusting and now for the first time in my life im willing my pubeys to grow back fast!! haha!!
> 
> And my bowel movements seem to be very loose recently.....if things carry on the way they are i'll be cancelling my waterbirth!!! :(
> 
> Sorry if any of you are eating girls!! xx

lol


----------



## littledancer

vinnypeanut said:


> Gills i HATE having a bath now because i have to roll over aswell!! I feel like a beached whale rolling and splashing around!! haha. Not a pretty sight.
> 
> Also a few tmi points now ladies.
> I completely removed all hair from lady garden this morning...bald!! Just so it grows back enough so im not bare for labour but im not overgrown either.
> Anyway i have 3 huuuuge thick redmarks on the pubic bone bit. Very random!! Im presuming they are stretch marks but they are so thick and bright red. They look disgusting and now for the first time in my life im willing my pubeys to grow back fast!! haha!!
> 
> And my bowel movements seem to be very loose recently.....if things carry on the way they are i'll be cancelling my waterbirth!!! :(
> 
> Sorry if any of you are eating girls!! xx

is it wrong that this sounds adorable? :happydance:

I think I look a bit rediculous in the tub now as well lol


----------



## gills8752

Awww love my hubby - I had a major craving for spiced onions and a chicken burger so hubby went out to get me some popadoms, spiced onions and a chicken burger. Even though we've already had a massive pie and mash for tea! 
Mmmm I feel like a fatty now but don't care - it was lush!!!


----------



## MiissDior

Thanks girls:flower:

*Katy: *
awwwah there unreal iv been looking at my briused arm all night feeling sorry for myself lol

*LittleDancer*

jeez sorry to hear about your experience tha way worse than mine
some ppl shudnt be allowed draw blood esp on preg women as there pure shi*e at it.. i dunno how many experiences iv had like yours where they try draw outa 4 or 5 places and then go for the back of the hand or one tym my only place left after been poked at so much as side of my wrist :shock:
NEVER again do i want a needle there :(




REGARDS house work and slowling down..
MAJORILY esp over the past week or less.. just ache
all over, hips, back, bump, feet you name it it hurts 
and jus dont have energy , tiding over the kitchen is a task
in itself to me now.. :(

xx​


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm in the last box on my ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yayayayyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyCarly

Anyone elses LO like NEVER stop moving? haha

I swear my little girl is ALWAYS poking and prodding at me, and it kinda hurts lol They say babys are suppose to slow down around this time but it feels/looks like shes trying to bust her way out ALL the time!!!


----------



## teal

Congrats on the last box

I'm 34 weeks today - scary to think there's only 6 weeks until my due date! :happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

congrats on last box hellohefalump! Im 5 days behind u, cant wait to be on last box!!


----------



## gills8752

hellohefalump said:


> I'm in the last box on my ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yayayayyyyy!!!!!!!!!!

Me tooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've just made myself some yummy tattie curry. I don't know what my thing is with curry just now. I love it!! :happydance:


----------



## Pixie71

Yea more last boxes on tickers.. Hope everyone is well or swell as one of my friends says....
my bump is a night owl now and is kicking at night when I am trying to sleep and am up every half hour to pee. 
Did think about hair removal but cant see the hair or get at it so hairy hairy is what I will be......
Feel like everything is an effort although I have done some nesting...


----------



## 2bananas

i think i ger to the last box on friday - roll on!!!

cant take it anymore lol


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Happy 34 weeks teal :)

VP- Good idea on the shaving it all thing, my only worry is that since I keep getting sent back and forth to hospital someone will need to do something down there while I'm all baldy :blush: For some reason I can't help but think people will think I'm really dirty if I have no hair there at all. I don't know why I think that, it's just something I've always had a "thing" about. 

I'm the same getting out the bath, have to get on my knees first. 

I also feel exhausted after trying to do almost anything, so I just let OH do it :lol: I feel bad but I'm just too knackered. xx


----------



## twiggy56

happy 34 weeks Teal, and Katy my fellow due dater- happy 35 weeks! :yipee:



Katy said:


> I also feel exhausted after trying to do almost anything, so I just let OH do it I feel bad but I'm just too knackered. xx

Katy you're too nice :rofl:...i dont even feel guilty now as i literally dont hav the capacity 2 bend down, i get exhausted from the tiniest things...and iv been doing all the work growing this buba for the past 8 months!! :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Only 2 weeks until we're full term!! 

Right, I'm about to leave for my growth scan because it's snowing so will no doubt take ages to get there xx


----------



## lcside

Well I am 36 weeks today and I've had pains on and off starting last night, kinda regular braxton hicks, also got continuous severe lower back ache, feel like i need a poo all the time and feel sick. Phoned delivery suite they think i could be in early labour, just got to stay at home and see if contractions get any stronger or last longer. So tired, couldn't sleep all night with pains - also got an 18 month old to look after aswell. xx


----------



## twiggy56

eeek! Katy, 2 more weeks sounds bloody scary to me!! Iv been waiting for February to come for soooo long, i cant quite believe its next month!! Good luck at your scan hun, hope buba is just hiding well in there, let us know if they give u an estimated weight!

Icside- sounds very promising, this may be it 4u! Good luck!


----------



## teal

Katy - hope your scan goes well!

I got measured again to check my bra size because bra starting to feel a bit tight - even on the last clip. Did I get a huge shock. For now my bra size has gone from a 32D pre pregnancy to a 36G. I'm sure you all wanted to know :rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck at your scan Katy!

Icside, hope your ok hun! fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## gills8752

I'm ignoring how big my boobs have got. When I met hubby I was a 32e - I'm way past a 36H now and am wearing soft bras and ignoring the sizing lol Its depressing!

ON a brighter note, its feels as if my fanny is going to be torn in half soon. I'm going to take to using a belt to tie my legs shut in order to try not be in pain when moving. grrr.


----------



## littledancer

RE: boobs and Bras- I had a breast reduction when I was 19 and absolutely LOVED my smaller breasts...now they`re easily as big as they were BEFORE the surgery. OY.



MummyCarly said:


> Anyone elses LO like NEVER stop moving? haha
> 
> I swear my little girl is ALWAYS poking and prodding at me, and it kinda hurts lol They say babys are suppose to slow down around this time but it feels/looks like shes trying to bust her way out ALL the time!!!

Yep, same here--- but mummy is a worry-wart so it helps to have a hyper baby :blush:


----------



## Pixie71

My boobs have hardly grown - was 36C before pregnancy, wearing a 38C now (not underwired) and have a 36D breast feeding bra. Also have only gained a stone since start of pregnancy - very different to last time (nearly 13 years ago!!). 

By next tuesday I will be the mother of a teenager - agggghhh!! then a week or two later a mother of a baby and a teenager, OMG!

Have lots of pressure down below and really hope baby comes sooner than due date, am having dreams where its a boy, none of it as a girl - does that mean much at all....


----------



## littledancer

Pixie71 said:


> My boobs have hardly grown - was 36C before pregnancy, wearing a 38C now (not underwired) and have a 36D breast feeding bra. Also have only gained a stone since start of pregnancy - very different to last time (nearly 13 years ago!!).
> 
> By next tuesday I will be the mother of a teenager - agggghhh!! then a week or two later a mother of a baby and a teenager, OMG!
> 
> Have lots of pressure down below and really hope baby comes sooner than due date, am having dreams where its a boy, none of it as a girl - does that mean much at all....

This is really lovely, I wish sometimes I`d started earlier as now I feel the pressure is on if I want to have more. I`m sure it`s stressful to be the mom of a teenager and a newborn, but it`s really special too :flower:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My boobs are a 34F now I think. Can't believe they'll get even bigger when my milk comes in. 

I'm back from my growth scan. It's not good news really I don't think. I wasn't too worried because I'd convinced myself they'd do their measurements and all would be fabulous. But not the case. He is measuring really quite small, pretty far below the 10th centile. I could see on the screen when she was doing his measurements and his tummy measurement was saying "EDD- 13th March" then another said 14th and another 18th March. So since I'm actually due 17th of Feb he must be really small :( I have to go back for another scan in 2 weeks and seeing the consultant then. In the meantime I think I'm going to book a MW appointment and ask her to talk through with me exactly what it all means and the potential implications. xx


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh Katy - lots and lots of luck.. I know some just catch up xxxxx

Can I still post here - I know I am now technically a garnet but just cant give up my lovebugs!!!!

I am starting to get very jittery about the delivery now - sooo many people have been shocked I am delivering twins naturally I am beginning to get scared AARRGGHHHH. Mind you I guess none of these people have delivered twins and the consultants must know what they are doing mustnt they????????/


----------



## pinkclaire

_Vicky_ said:


> oohh Katy - lots and lots of luck.. I know some just catch up xxxxx
> 
> Can I still post here - I know I am now technically a garnet but just cant give up my lovebugs!!!!
> 
> I am starting to get very jittery about the delivery now - sooo many people have been shocked I am delivering twins naturally I am beginning to get scared AARRGGHHHH. Mind you I guess none of these people have delivered twins and the consultants must know what they are doing mustnt they????????/

Vicky I thought I'd missed something and you had had them when you said that! A few of us could end up going into January/March thats just the nature but we're still Lovebugs at heart!

I think its fantastic your delivering twins naturally, of course its possible! My midwife was telling me she delivered 37 week twins over the weekend, she said they were gorgeous!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Of course you can still post here :)

I'm not surprised you're nervous. I know I would be, but as you said the consultants must know what they're doing :hugs: xx


----------



## pinkclaire

katy said:


> My boobs are a 34F now I think. Can't believe they'll get even bigger when my milk comes in.
> 
> I'm back from my growth scan. It's not good news really I don't think. I wasn't too worried because I'd convinced myself they'd do their measurements and all would be fabulous. But not the case. He is measuring really quite small, pretty far below the 10th centile. I could see on the screen when she was doing his measurements and his tummy measurement was saying "EDD- 13th March" then another said 14th and another 18th March. So since I'm actually due 17th of Feb he must be really small :( I have to go back for another scan in 2 weeks and seeing the consultant then. In the meantime I think I'm going to book a MW appointment and ask her to talk through with me exactly what it all means and the potential implications. xx

Hugs Katy xx

If they were very concerned the baby was small they would have done something there an then rather than waiting two weeks so that is reassuring. My friend just had a baby at T+10 and weighed only 5lb 3oz, noone had even picked up on the fact he was small, he had to go to SCBU because of the weight, but he is absolutely fine, just little! Hopefully your midwife will reassure you. I always find it good to talk over my scans with my midwife as they never seem to explain it properly when your there! xx


----------



## littledancer

_Vicky_ said:


> oohh Katy - lots and lots of luck.. I know some just catch up xxxxx
> 
> Can I still post here - I know I am now technically a garnet but just cant give up my lovebugs!!!!
> 
> I am starting to get very jittery about the delivery now - sooo many people have been shocked I am delivering twins naturally I am beginning to get scared AARRGGHHHH. Mind you I guess none of these people have delivered twins and the consultants must know what they are doing mustnt they????????/

Hey Vicky- I'm sure all will be well but of course your nervous, that's only natural. In a way the 'suspense' before we go into the whole birthing process is harder to handle because we don't know what to expect--I'll bet that when you're actually in the process, challenging though it may be, you'll be less nervous as you then know exactly what you're dealing with.

I'm sure everything will go great !! :happydance:


----------



## _Vicky_

ok ok just googled slapped myself about a bit and now not scared - am strangely excited. I have always LOVED challenge and hell this is the first and last time I will be doing this so BRING IT ON - I am ready hehehehe (do I sound mad or drunk) hehe


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

_Vicky_ said:


> ok ok just googled slapped myself about a bit and now not scared - am strangely excited. I have always LOVED challenge and hell this is the first and last time I will be doing this so BRING IT ON - I am ready hehehehe (do I sound mad or drunk) hehe

You just sound very brave :flower: xx


----------



## _Vicky_

katy said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> ok ok just googled slapped myself about a bit and now not scared - am strangely excited. I have always LOVED challenge and hell this is the first and last time I will be doing this so BRING IT ON - I am ready hehehehe (do I sound mad or drunk) hehe
> 
> You just sound very brave :flower: xxClick to expand...

haha nah just probably VERY naive - I just keep thinking - well pain only hurts doesnt it. Its what our bodies are designed to do and what the worst eh - a few days of pain and you get a gorgeous baby (or in my case two) who may go on to invent a cure for cancer, have babies of their own and be amazing people. I just keep thinking that and me being in pain seems a smal price to pay xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

_Vicky_ said:


> katy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> ok ok just googled slapped myself about a bit and now not scared - am strangely excited. I have always LOVED challenge and hell this is the first and last time I will be doing this so BRING IT ON - I am ready hehehehe (do I sound mad or drunk) hehe
> 
> You just sound very brave :flower: xxClick to expand...
> 
> haha nah just probably VERY naive - I just keep thinking - well pain only hurts doesnt it. Its what our bodies are designed to do and what the worst eh - a few days of pain and you get a gorgeous baby (or in my case two) who may go on to invent a cure for cancer, have babies of their own and be amazing people. I just keep thinking that and me being in pain seems a smal price to pay xxClick to expand...

That's a GREAT way to look at it. I need to write that down for when I'm in labour I think :thumbup: xx


----------



## MummyCarly

I would rather go through some labor pains right about now than put up with waking up every hour to either pee or because shes awake kicking me!!!

Plus, I dunno about you ladies but I cant wait to see what my little princess looks like.

xoxo


----------



## MummyCarly

double post :(


----------



## littledancer

_Vicky_ said:


> katy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> ok ok just googled slapped myself about a bit and now not scared - am strangely excited. I have always LOVED challenge and hell this is the first and last time I will be doing this so BRING IT ON - I am ready hehehehe (do I sound mad or drunk) hehe
> 
> You just sound very brave :flower: xxClick to expand...
> 
> haha nah just probably VERY naive - I just keep thinking - well pain only hurts doesnt it. Its what our bodies are designed to do and what the worst eh - a few days of pain and you get a gorgeous baby (or in my case two) who may go on to invent a cure for cancer, have babies of their own and be amazing people. I just keep thinking that and me being in pain seems a smal price to pay xxClick to expand...

OKAY SERIOUSLY VICKY, you are dealing with HORMONAL women, you just can't go and say beautiful things like that and not expect us to weep :winkwink:


----------



## twiggy56

Katy hun, just seen ur post about your scan :hugs: hugs huny...however, as pinkclaire said- they wouldnt let u go another 2 weeks if it was serious...u will probably just have a smaller buba! But i can imagine you'l worry about all sorts now...could it just be possibly because of your sickness?! He just hasnt managed to put on weight? 

Vicky- you're my hero delivering twins naturally! I think ur wonder woman! Im starting 2 get scared as the birth creeps in, but you put my worries to shame!


----------



## _Vicky_

hahah - you should have seen me at 3am having a right old panic. You just gotta go with it and believe. We will ALL be fine - am feeling very positive and capable today - tomorrow however I will probably fall in a heap of self pitying 'I cant do it' jelly lol xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Twiggy- I think so, it's more than likely related to my lack of ability to keep food down. That just makes me feel bad though because I feel like it's my fault now and I've failed him :( xx


----------



## twiggy56

Katy, dont even say that!!!

In no way could you ever see this as your fault! You're body has dealt with the hormones this way and there is _*nothing*_ that you've done wrong...absolutely 100% nothing you could actively do that would have kept the food down better...so its daft to even think its your fault- and you definitely have not 'failed him' sweetie!! 

You've been a fab mummy all the way through and have done everything you possibly could to ensure he's healthy...and im sure when he's here you'l carry on doing your best for him and being a fantastic mummy! 

:hugs:


----------



## samzi

i have really bad heartburn, had it for hours now and i feel like shit!! :cry:


----------



## teal

Katy - it's not your fault you've been as sick as you have been. There isn't anything else that you could have done to stop being sick :hugs:


----------



## blackrose

Morning all *yawn* big lie in , to get over my serious mope from yesterday
.Katy &hugs* dont blame yourself , hun , you've been sick ! You have in no way failed him and as said before they wouldn't leave you another two weeks if they were worried , I wish doctors and MW would explain things more to put our minds at ease , pregnancy is scary at the best of times .

Vicky I'm sure you'll be able to do it you brave woman ! , you have such a good positive attitude about it , though I don't blame you for being nervous ! 
Samiz :hug: I'm sorry your heartburn is so bad , I was throwing up from it last night I ended up sipping milk with ice in it out of desperation .


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All
Am 37 weeks today, have appt with MW tomorrow, going to ask for a scan as not scanned since 30 weeks and would love to see little un... feel like i have an octpus inside me the way he/she moves about....

Cant sleep at night with all the movement and then in the morning I could sleep all day, its very frustrating and I feel tired and narky..

Gavisicon is great for heartburn or anything else milky like tea or coffee, it tastes rank but I have a piece of fruit or a drink of coke to skull to get rid of the after taste, OH is such a wimp that he wouldnt take it the othr night cos he knew it was a horrible taste...


----------



## gills8752

Bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored.......


----------



## blackrose

gills ... I totally agree I'm considering a half hour just to get KFC , I'l but a baby sling to so I can pretend that was why . Pixie I agree I HATE gaviscon


----------



## teal

Heart burn is horrible and I hate gaviscon! 

I'm feeling a bit bored now. I had an urge to clean the entire house. I'm sure my neighbours appreciated me hoovering at 8am this morning :rofl:


----------



## gills8752

teal said:


> Heart burn is horrible and I hate gaviscon!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit bored now. I had an urge to clean the entire house. I'm sure my neighbours appreciated me hoovering at 8am this morning :rofl:

I wish I could clean the house. I can't barely walk/bend so am sitting on the friggin pc all day watching tv. how boring lol


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> Heart burn is horrible and I hate gaviscon!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit bored now. I had an urge to clean the entire house. I'm sure my neighbours appreciated me hoovering at 8am this morning :rofl:

Oooh nesting :) 

I'm the same, I was cleaning the bathroom in between puking this morning.

I must be weird, I've grown to quite like the taste of gaviscon :blush: I just don't like how gloopy it is. And it makes gross sick :lol: 

Sorry for all my whinging yesterday, I'm feeling better now after some sleep. Thanks for all being so supportive :hugs: 

Blackrose- I used to do that even when I wasn't pregnant, sit and think of reasons to go to town so I could have a mcdonalds/KFC. At least now you have an excuse :)

xx


----------



## Pixie71

Yup am bored and fed up and OH is annoying the hell out of me today... hormones probably but I just wish he would get off his arse and do stuff without being asked many times.....


----------



## MandaAnda

Katy, I'm the same. Gaviscon has really grown on me. I think I actually like the stuff.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

MandaAnda said:


> Katy, I'm the same. Gaviscon has really grown on me. I think I actually like the stuff.

Yay, I'm not the only strange one :yipee: xx


----------



## teal

Katy - glad you're feeling a bit better today :hugs:


----------



## teal

What gaviscon are you both liking? The minty one or the aniseed one? xx


----------



## blackrose

Glad your feeling better :hug:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> What gaviscon are you both liking? The minty one or the aniseed one? xx

Aniseed for me. Then again, I was a big sambucca drinker at uni :lol: xx


----------



## teal

It's the aniseed one I get - the minty one was even worse! 

Sambucca burns!! What did you study at uni? :) xx


----------



## MandaAnda

It's the aniseed I prefer as well. And I do love sambuca!

I saw my midwife, and she was awesome. My BP was fine, wee was fine, was measuring about 3cm over, although she felt that was more me than baby. My little boy is still cephalic presentation but not engaged. And we discussed a home birth - and it's good news!!!! I'll see her at the surgery in a week and a half for my 36 week check-up where we'll arrange a scan to make sure the baby's in the right position. The next visit after the scan she'll come to mine with all the home birth stuff and make sure she's happy with everything. And provided the little bean behaves himself, they're happy to deliver me at home from 37-41.5 weeks!!! I'm soooo excited!!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> It's the aniseed one I get - the minty one was even worse!
> 
> Sambucca burns!! What did you study at uni? :) xx

Sociology. I only did half of my degree though, didn't finish it in the end. 

Manda- Glad your appointment went well :) that all sounds really really promising for the home birth xx


----------



## Rach28

MandaAnda said:


> It's the aniseed I prefer as well. And I do love sambuca!
> 
> I saw my midwife, and she was awesome. My BP was fine, wee was fine, was measuring about 3cm over, although she felt that was more me than baby. My little boy is still cephalic presentation but not engaged. And we discussed a home birth - and it's good news!!!! I'll see her at the surgery in a week and a half for my 36 week check-up where we'll arrange a scan to make sure the baby's in the right position. The next visit after the scan she'll come to mine with all the home birth stuff and make sure she's happy with everything. And provided the little bean behaves himself, they're happy to deliver me at home from 37-41.5 weeks!!! I'm soooo excited!!!!

Fab news about your home birth - im seeing my midwife next week and will be discussing mine, ive started to get a box together with all the bits and pieces we need for it, hope she's as positive as your midwife!!

Just noticed we are both 33w + 5 :thumbup:


----------



## MandaAnda

Oh, I hope she is! Fingers crossed!

One of the members has started a really good thread for us/those like us: https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/255340-home-birthers-hopefuls.html#post4096387


----------



## hellohefalump

I don't feel good today... I keep getting waves of nausea - is my morning sickness coming back?? It only went away at 27 or so weeks! 

Also baby feels low and a shooting pain went down my leg :-( my back hurts... I'm just a mass of aches and uncomfortableness and nausea...


----------



## gills8752

hellohefalump said:


> I don't feel good today... I keep getting waves of nausea - is my morning sickness coming back?? It only went away at 27 or so weeks!
> 
> Also baby feels low and a shooting pain went down my leg :-( my back hurts... I'm just a mass of aches and uncomfortableness and nausea...

Aww Hunny! I get days like that too. Shooting pain could be sciatica - I've been suffereing too. Nothing really helps except keeping moving gently. Don't sit still for too long. 

Only a few weeks left for us now though! :happydance:


----------



## teal

hellohefalump - hope you're feeling better soon :hugs: 

I got my letter in today about child birth classes. First one is tomorrow - really short notice! Feeling a bit nervous about it. xx


----------



## gills8752

Eeck Teal! That is short notice! I had mine at 30 weeks for 4 weeks. Kinda wish I had them now as I'd have something to distract me from being soo bored! haha

They are great fun though, don't be nervous. :kiss:


----------



## teal

It's for three hours (9:30-12:30) and the second one is on the 30th January for the three hours again! Will probably feel more real after tomorrow - I've not really thought too much about how the baby is getting out!


----------



## hellohefalump

I hope they're useful to you Teal, try not to let them scare you! What will be will be and then it'll be over, is a good way of thinking about childbirth. 

I never went to classes because they were booked the week of my due date last time and my daughter came a week early. This time I haven't been offered any.


----------



## 2bananas

hellohefalump said:


> I don't feel good today... I keep getting waves of nausea - is my morning sickness coming back?? It only went away at 27 or so weeks!
> 
> Also baby feels low and a shooting pain went down my leg :-( my back hurts... I'm just a mass of aches and uncomfortableness and nausea...

Hope you start feelin better soon.

I had morning sickness come back last week for a few days so hope it goes quickly again for you!!

DO you need to your gp for your back? May be worth a visit, could get you a support band?

x


----------



## 2bananas

Oh, Im so pleased. Its the last box for me today!!!!!!!

I just felt so elated at that sight, its felt like such a long slog these past few weeks! Thats it now, anytime from now and he'll be coming!! Sooner than later I hope, so i can give these stupid crutches back and start getting back to normal again!

How are you all today? Anybody having any twinges or anything?

My discharge (sorry tmi) has increased and is just groce and stringy and im getting constant irritation on my cervix. Come on baby, help mummy out !! x


----------



## teal

congrats on the last box! xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

teal said:


> It's for three hours (9:30-12:30) and the second one is on the 30th January for the three hours again! Will probably feel more real after tomorrow - I've not really thought too much about how the baby is getting out!

hi Teal.
I've got my first antenatal class tomorrow as well 9.30-12pm and then another one next saturday also 9.30-12pm. I've no idea what they involve - do you?


----------



## teal

I have no idea what they involve! I hope your classes go well though xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

2bananas said:


> Oh, Im so pleased. Its the last box for me today!!!!!!!
> 
> I just felt so elated at that sight, its felt like such a long slog these past few weeks! Thats it now, anytime from now and he'll be coming!! Sooner than later I hope, so i can give these stupid crutches back and start getting back to normal again!
> 
> How are you all today? Anybody having any twinges or anything?
> 
> My discharge (sorry tmi) has increased and is just groce and stringy and im getting constant irritation on my cervix. Come on baby, help mummy out !! x

Well done on reaching last box :thumbup:
After about 12 hours of sleep I'm feeling quite good today :haha:! Best I've felt all week. Still havent got out of my PJs though. No twinges or anything.


----------



## lou_lou1979

teal said:


> I have no idea what they involve! I hope your classes go well though xx

you too! :hugs:


----------



## gills8752

2bananas said:


> Oh, Im so pleased. Its the last box for me today!!!!!!!
> 
> I just felt so elated at that sight, its felt like such a long slog these past few weeks! Thats it now, anytime from now and he'll be coming!! Sooner than later I hope, so i can give these stupid crutches back and start getting back to normal again!
> 
> How are you all today? Anybody having any twinges or anything?
> 
> My discharge (sorry tmi) has increased and is just groce and stringy and im getting constant irritation on my cervix. Come on baby, help mummy out !! x

Oh No fair!! I want funky discharge and an irritated cervix! hahaa


----------



## chokkonana

Can I join the list? due 26th Team Yellow! xxx


----------



## blackrose

Morning :), Teal and lou , I have my antenatal class tomorrow all day too , nervous !! eeek wooooop last box two bananas so exciting !


----------



## MandaAnda

My head feels fuzzy today. I can't describe it. I just want to sleep, but I should really go get a few things from the shops.

My antenatal classes start next Thursday - three Thursday mornings in a row, two hours each. At least I can walk (if it doesn't hurt too much) to where it is, but I can't imagine what I'd learn.


----------



## teal

There seems to be quite a few of us with classes starting! :)


----------



## blackrose

I guess its about time :)


----------



## Pixie71

chokkonana said:


> Can I join the list? due 26th Team Yellow! xxx

welcome in hun


----------



## Pixie71

Had appt with MW this am, head locked down and in position and she asked me if i had the bag packed ready to go.... lots of pressure down in the cervix and feel like this little un could come early.....


----------



## blackrose

Pixie71 said:


> chokkonana said:
> 
> 
> Can I join the list? due 26th Team Yellow! xxx
> 
> welcome in hunClick to expand...

Ops sorry hun :hugs: , welcome ! I'm team yellow too


----------



## teal

Welcome in Chokkonana :flower: 

You team yellow girls must have so much self control! xx


----------



## blackrose

I had a whole day of regretting it last week Teal But I hope it will give me some motivation during labour :)


----------



## teal

Do you have any feelings on what you might be having? xx


----------



## 2bananas

Pixie71 said:


> Had appt with MW this am, head locked down and in position and she asked me if i had the bag packed ready to go.... lots of pressure down in the cervix and feel like this little un could come early.....

ohhhh, thats so exciting!!!!!! xx


----------



## Tricks26

That is exciting how are all you lovely ladies today!!! xx


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> Oh, Im so pleased. Its the last box for me today!!!!!!!
> 
> I just felt so elated at that sight, its felt like such a long slog these past few weeks! Thats it now, anytime from now and he'll be coming!! Sooner than later I hope, so i can give these stupid crutches back and start getting back to normal again!
> 
> How are you all today? Anybody having any twinges or anything?
> 
> My discharge (sorry tmi) has increased and is just groce and stringy and im getting constant irritation on my cervix. Come on baby, help mummy out !! x
> 
> Oh No fair!! I want funky discharge and an irritated cervix! hahaaClick to expand...


:haha: lol


----------



## gills8752

I so just tired myself out making a big lasagne. Why can't I stand up for more than 20 minutes! lol I had my dinner room chair in the kitchen sitting too trying to whisk white sauce lol. Was very interesting, got it everywhere in the kitchen! hahaa

I just made the lushest toastie ever too..peanut butter and strawberry jam toastie! I've only ever had them as sandwiches but they taste great as toastie too! yum yum!


----------



## blackrose

My grandad says girl and he is never wrong , but I still keep thinking boy , either way I cant wait :) . Gills that toastie sounds sooo yummy


----------



## chokkonana

I'm not so controlled I would have found out if DH would have let me lol, I think boy because this pregnancy has been so different to my first (girl) xxx


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> I so just tired myself out making a big lasagne. Why can't I stand up for more than 20 minutes! lol I had my dinner room chair in the kitchen sitting too trying to whisk white sauce lol. Was very interesting, got it everywhere in the kitchen! hahaa
> 
> I just made the lushest toastie ever too..peanut butter and strawberry jam toastie! I've only ever had them as sandwiches but they taste great as toastie too! yum yum!

How weird.

I decided to get out of bed at 1.30pm after getting back in after the school run this morning. When I got up I thought, right, i'll get dinner done now and you know what I decided to make........... lasagne, just finished it. All ready for the oven later......... great minds gills!!! lol


----------



## 2bananas

chokkonana said:


> I'm not so controlled I would have found out if DH would have let me lol, I think boy because this pregnancy has been so different to my first (girl) xxx


welcome into the lovebugs btw.

we were definitely not going to find out - it was oh that cracked and ended up leading to is both knowing, was too hard him knowing and me not!!

the sonographer wrote down on a piece of paper what it was and put it in an envelope - he peeked once we got home, I lasted a couple of hours before I couldn't stand it anymore... all his fault!! I like suprises!!


----------



## gills8752

2bananas said:


> gills8752 said:
> 
> 
> I so just tired myself out making a big lasagne. Why can't I stand up for more than 20 minutes! lol I had my dinner room chair in the kitchen sitting too trying to whisk white sauce lol. Was very interesting, got it everywhere in the kitchen! hahaa
> 
> I just made the lushest toastie ever too..peanut butter and strawberry jam toastie! I've only ever had them as sandwiches but they taste great as toastie too! yum yum!
> 
> How weird.
> 
> I decided to get out of bed at 1.30pm after getting back in after the school run this morning. When I got up I thought, right, i'll get dinner done now and you know what I decided to make........... lasagne, just finished it. All ready for the oven later......... great minds gills!!! lolClick to expand...

I honestly think we're having exactly the same pregnancy! Bet we going to go into labour together too! haha! Not much use when we're each others text buddies hahah!


----------



## chokkonana

Thanx hun glad to be here with all the others!
oh bless lol i kept trying to pursuade him but he put his foot down :haha: 
I suppose he doesn't really get to be involved in much else really. Are you telling people what the sex is or keeping it to yourself's just wondered how your pregnancy's have compared? xxx


----------



## 2bananas

chokkonana said:


> Thanx hun glad to be here with all the others!
> oh bless lol i kept trying to pursuade him but he put his foot down :haha:
> I suppose he doesn't really get to be involved in much else really. Are you telling people what the sex is or keeping it to yourself's just wondered how your pregnancy's have compared? xxx

Havnt told anyone!!!

We are keeping it between ourselves, nicer that way i think, having a little secret that nobody else knows about!!! Cos lets face it its not like you can keep the pregnancy a secret at this stage! lol

This preg has been totally different! More pain, more tired, more hassle. If it does end up being a girl she has a lot to answer for but thats why Im quite certain its a boy and that the sonographer is right - I didnt know pregnancy could be so varied!!


Gill - dont joke about it, can you imagine, Be texting each others contractions times lol. I'll have one, you'll have one lol be funny!


----------



## chokkonana

oh wow same here first pregnancy was a breeze! this time had bad everything sickness, tiredness, spd, put on alot less weight (this is a good thing), baby alot more active. but i suppose all pregnancies vary so could be another girl

Oh thats so cute that just you 2 know!!! would struggle to keep it a secret myself lol xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

chokkonana - Hi :wave:

Teal- I had an antenatal class about labour the other day, it was crap! I learnt nothing I didn't already know from here :lol: I missed my last 2 ante natal classes though, because of the snow and then because I was being too sick :( Hopefully I'll make my one this Wednesday. 

I feel a bit better today, I've had my hair done which has cheered me up a bit :D 

I'm so achey though! I am properly waddling now and the pressure I get when I stand for more than 5 mins is mental. I swear his head must be engaging, before he was so low down and it felt so odd, I actually had to check with my hand that there wasn't something hanging out my bits (there wasnt)! :rofl: xx


----------



## teal

I hope everyone who has the chilld birth classes enjoys them. I'm feeling a bit nervous but hopefully be ok once I'm there! 

Katy - glad you're feeling a bit better. I always feel great after having my hair done (until I wash it and can't get it looking the same as the hairdresser!). I've been feeling really achey aswell and feeling more pressure low down. At my scan she mentioned his head was really low down right enough! xx


----------



## Pixie71

Hi Ladies
We put the craddle in our bedroom and moved out the dressing table to accommodate it, going to get the pram all washed and ready to go and the car seat, getting more excited, have lots of pressure down below too.

Daughter was in her school talent show last night and the noise etc was like a night club, OH hates loud music so told him he could stay home with a screaming toddler next year - he was delighted with that!!!! Some of the talent was brilliant and some of it was awful but the school encourages all students to be confident in themselves and take part - loved it...


----------



## 2bananas

Pixie71 said:


> Hi Ladies
> We put the craddle in our bedroom and moved out the dressing table to accommodate it, going to get the pram all washed and ready to go and the car seat, getting more excited, have lots of pressure down below too.
> 
> Daughter was in her school talent show last night and the noise etc was like a night club, OH hates loud music so told him he could stay home with a screaming toddler next year - he was delighted with that!!!! Some of the talent was brilliant and some of it was awful but the school encourages all students to be confident in themselves and take part - loved it...

lol, sounds like a fun night out!

a bit like whats going on in my lounge at the moment. dd has her karaoke machine and saturdays album blaring out while dancing round the lounge - baby is jumping around all over the place and battering my ribs........ dont think he likes it :nope:

but she's having fun so thats the main thing. :thumbup: Doesnt matter about the thumping headache im developing :wacko:


----------



## twiggy56

congrats to EMYJC (emma) on the birth of her little boy!....another lovebug here already!!

and then Vicky has her induction on wednesday!! 

BABIES, BABIES, BABIES!! :happydance:


----------



## gills8752

I think my bubba's un engaged herself. I can feel sooo much big hard baby in the top of my tummy now. Grrr! I think an afternoon bouncing is in order!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

twiggy56 said:


> congrats to EMYJC (emma) on the birth of her little boy!....another lovebug here already!!
> 
> and then Vicky has her induction on wednesday!!
> 
> BABIES, BABIES, BABIES!! :happydance:

Oooh I'm off to find the update! Congrats to her xx


----------



## 2bananas

twiggy56 said:


> congrats to EMYJC (emma) on the birth of her little boy!....another lovebug here already!!
> 
> and then Vicky has her induction on wednesday!!
> 
> BABIES, BABIES, BABIES!! :happydance:

Yay, congrats to her!


----------



## gills8752

My god I'm sooo jealous - everyone seems to be popping around us! One of the girls in my antenatal just text to say she's had her little one on Monday a 5lb girl. Soo adorable.

On a good note, I just made sweet chili sauce and its yum so am going to have sweet chilli sauce chicken skewers and cous cous for tea tonight yummy!

I've been doing all sorts to get bubba out already - had a rather rampant session last night, got hot spicy food for tea, and I've painted my nails. (sod's law dictates that if I paint my nails I'll have to take it off before its chipped as of hospital rules :haha:- I'm clutching at straws! hahaha)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm too scared to try and encourage him out before 37 weeks. Think I'll still be too scared even then. I'm such a wimp :blush: xx


----------



## gills8752

katy said:


> I'm too scared to try and encourage him out before 37 weeks. Think I'll still be too scared even then. I'm such a wimp :blush: xx

I'm the total opposite. I've done everything you can't do during pregnancy, eaten goats cheese, pate, raw fish etc. I've drunk a whole bottle of baileys and about 5 bottles of wine :haha:
Sonographers have said at every appointment how strong and healthly baby is too so I'm not worried.
I'm so sick of being in pain constantly so am dying for her to get out! I'm so not a worrying person! :haha:


----------



## hellohefalump

Gills I'm like you! I've eaten lots of brie and blue cheese! Hasn't worked though :-(

We're going out for a curry tonight - early Valentines day - because our baby's due on the 12th so we're probably not going to celebrate the real Valentines day.


----------



## gills8752

hellohefalump said:


> Gills I'm like you! I've eaten lots of brie and blue cheese! Hasn't worked though :-(
> 
> We're going out for a curry tonight - early Valentines day - because our baby's due on the 12th so we're probably not going to celebrate the real Valentines day.

We due the same day! We'll be celebrating by telling hubby there is no way we'll be having sex again after pushing our LO's out! haha


----------



## blackrose

wow , another feb baby ! jealous :) woop 34 weeks today yay!!


----------



## teal

Congrats on 34 weeks blackrose :flower: 

I don't think I found the child birth class all that helpful. I didn't learn anything new. xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

teal said:


> Congrats on 34 weeks blackrose :flower:
> 
> I don't think I found the child birth class all that helpful. I didn't learn anything new. xx

I didnt either. I was a bit disappointed to be honest. I was hoping it would be more interactive too with breathing exercises and stuff like that :nope:


----------



## Pixie71

2bananas said:


> Pixie71 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> We put the craddle in our bedroom and moved out the dressing table to accommodate it, going to get the pram all washed and ready to go and the car seat, getting more excited, have lots of pressure down below too.
> 
> Daughter was in her school talent show last night and the noise etc was like a night club, OH hates loud music so told him he could stay home with a screaming toddler next year - he was delighted with that!!!! Some of the talent was brilliant and some of it was awful but the school encourages all students to be confident in themselves and take part - loved it...
> 
> lol, sounds like a fun night out!
> 
> a bit like whats going on in my lounge at the moment. dd has her karaoke machine and saturdays album blaring out while dancing round the lounge - baby is jumping around all over the place and battering my ribs........ dont think he likes it :nope:
> 
> but she's having fun so thats the main thing. :thumbup: Doesnt matter about the thumping headache im developing :wacko:Click to expand...

She has 3 friends upstairs for sleepover so god knows if any sleep will be got tonight by any of us, oh and I've to make 4 pizzas for them now too....


----------



## blackrose

lou_lou1979 said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on 34 weeks blackrose :flower:
> 
> I don't think I found the child birth class all that helpful. I didn't learn anything new. xx
> 
> I didnt either. I was a bit disappointed to be honest. I was hoping it would be more interactive too with breathing exercises and stuff like that :nope:Click to expand...

Me either , there was a lot of sitting listening to be honest . And a very very detailed description of a c section :wacko:


----------



## MummyCarly

I dont have much to add today, Feeling like crap basically :( Tired my feet hurt and I want to scream!

Vacation time is up baby Time to Vacate my belly!!

/endrant sorry ladies just having one of those days


----------



## blackrose

MummyCarly said:


> I dont have much to add today, Feeling like crap basically :( Tired my feet hurt and I want to scream!
> 
> Vacation time is up baby Time to Vacate my belly!!
> 
> /endrant sorry ladies just having one of those days

Wish I had something to say to make it better :hugs:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Havent been around in a few days so just had about 8 pages to catch up on.

Cant believe there has been another lovebug. Congrats em!

On another note, tmi but my discharge has increased and has got alot darker in colour. It was a creamy white colour and now its yellowy!
Is this normal??

I want baby out now. 37 weeks would be lovely and realistically id prefer him to come then cuz he'll have a better chance of skipping scbu but im soo fed up of being a walking talking incubator!!
xx


----------



## future_numan

I have been away for a few days so I was just jumping in to catch up..also I wanted to see if anyone else has/is suffering from piles??? Mine have developed bloodclots. I drove myself to the hospital on Wednesday and the DR on call commented on how painful they looked ( no kidding) anyways the DR cut the piles ( I had three) and tried to drain the clots out...very painful I must add. I was told that they should now go away. Well this morning I notice the piles were just as big and painful as they were B4 so my hubby and I headed back to the hospital. This time a surgon took a look at my backside and I have now been told that there is nothing that can be done...I have to just suffer till LO comes...then they should go away on their own. I was also told that the first DR shouldn't have tried to drain them...it just made it more painful for me with no benefit. I don't know how I will tolerate this pain for another five weeks and I also fear the pain of pushing for delivery with there already huge pile...they are about the size of a walnut..I can't stand, walk, sit or lie down for too long of a time...has anyone experienced this??? If so any advice??? I already have SPD and think this new problem will send me over the edge !!!


----------



## minhthanh77

I think that combined with finally admitting I have to take it easier - not walking the dogs up hills every day etc etc has helped. Oh and yoga FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Pixie71

Pains since 7.30 not regular and could be Braxton hicks but am not happy at all and feel like crying.........


----------



## Beautywithin

^^ Same here pixie, not felt myself for 3 days now, have had really painful BH, and feeling pressure in in my bum ?! i pray this is the start of something x


----------



## twiggy56

I hope things kick-start into action 4 you pixie and BW....:hugs:

BW i know how uncomfortable u are, it must be making u miserable coz even me (who's usually so positive!) broke down in tears last night coz i was so uncomfortable and sick of not being able to do anything without being in pain :nope:

Im really hoping for you hun...and it is possible it could be any day now!


----------



## pinkclaire

Bw- I have given up all hope of this baby coming Ever! I know I'm not even term yet but just had enough now! Already sick of people asking me if I've had any movement yet!


----------



## Beautywithin

Yeh that is bugging me aswell, people keep saying am i over due?? not even when is he due now... i no they are only being nice, but when they say hav'nt you had him yet,Im like well doh i wouldnt be waddling around like this if i had lol x


----------



## pinkclaire

Lol that's what I always think! If I'd started labour would I be chatting to you or waddling to town!


----------



## Caz-x

Grrr, I know how you feel, am getting the 'not long to go now' comments all the time......... well, duuuur, as if I didn't know!!!


----------



## blackrose

People keep telling me I have ages yet and to hurry up ! um ... As if I can ??? also way to make me feel better , telling me I have ages !


----------



## twiggy56

urgh...the 'not long now' does my NUT IN!!!! If u even have a teeny whinge about a sore back, or heavy bump etc you get 'ah well, not long now'....

yes I KNOW! but it doesnt make it hurt less right now!! 

*_aaaaand breathe. Rant over_* :rofl:


----------



## MandaAnda

It's not ages. It's hopefully as soon as 3 weeks. That's what I'm telling myself anyway!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Pixie and BW- Good luck to you both. I've been the same the last 3 days, I just don't feel right, but can't pinpoint what's wrong. Think mine is probably dehydration though to be honest :( 

Twiggy- :hugs: I know how you feel, I get that all the time when I mention my being sick, and I just want to shout. Just because there's only one month left doesn't mean the past 8 months weren't still hell! xx


----------



## samzi

36 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats on 36 weeks samzi :D xx


----------



## samzi

thanks :)

i cant believe i have got here, never in a million years did i think i would :lol:


----------



## teal

samzi - Congrats on 36 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## 2bananas

Pixie71 said:


> Pains since 7.30 not regular and could be Braxton hicks but am not happy at all and feel like crying.........

how you doing now? ??xx


----------



## 2bananas

samzi said:


> 36 weeks today :happydance:

congrats!!!!

im 36 weeks tomorrow, its so exciting but i still keep looking at the days like they might aswell be 100 given how crap im feeling!

come on baby, time to come out - well, i'll give him an extra 7 days then its time!! lol


----------



## Pixie71

2bananas said:


> Pixie71 said:
> 
> 
> Pains since 7.30 not regular and could be Braxton hicks but am not happy at all and feel like crying.........
> 
> how you doing now? ??xxClick to expand...

pains not so bad now thanks, but feel heavy and uncomfortable, very constiptated and have piles or haemorriods I think! Defo think baby will come early, feel very tired too. Might go to bed early and watch tv....

Thanks to all for their comments today, seems am not the only one with same pains/emotions and level of fedupness with people saying not long now etc.
xx


----------



## hellohefalump

'not long now' - maybe to them, but for me the time is going soooo slowly! Four more weeks seems an eternity.


----------



## pinkclaire

hellohefalump said:


> 'not long now' - maybe to them, but for me the time is going soooo slowly! Four more weeks seems an eternity.


One more day feels like an eternity right now! xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

^^ Ditto!! feels like time has stood still


----------



## MummyCarly

Yeah defo feels like time has stood still, weird how that works looking back at say 30 weeks its like wow where has the last 5-6 weeks gone, then I swear I dunno if its just me but since about week 34 the days Draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag so slowly. Hopefully everyones bub will get out at 37 weeks haha, 37wks is all they get then its time to get out! :D


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

I think I've been 34 weeks pregnant for about a month now, man this last 2 weeks have dragged....


----------



## pinkclaire

MummyCarly said:


> Yeah defo feels like time has stood still, weird how that works looking back at say 30 weeks its like wow where has the last 5-6 weeks gone, then I swear I dunno if its just me but since about week 34 the days Draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag so slowly. Hopefully everyones bub will get out at 37 weeks haha, 37wks is all they get then its time to get out! :D

Mine is 5 days overdue then! That's why I'm so frustrated it explains a lot!


----------



## ~lauren~

MummyCarly said:


> Yeah defo feels like time has stood still, weird how that works looking back at say 30 weeks its like wow where has the last 5-6 weeks gone, then I swear I dunno if its just me but since about week 34 the days Draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag so slowly. Hopefully everyones bub will get out at 37 weeks haha, 37wks is all they get then its time to get out! :D

Mine hasn't come out at 37 weeks......:cry: lol...........Hurry up bubs!!! 

I'm SO uncomfortable.......anyone else??!?! xxxx


----------



## MummyCarly

I havent even reached the 37wk mark and I am soooo uncomfy, My baby is laying spine to spine, So Im having ALOT of back pain and I can feel every little prod or movement its very painful indeed. My daughter was late my son was induced to being late. Im hoping I dont have to deal with that again! :(


----------



## ~lauren~

eeeeek poor you!! I suppose I can't really complain...I'm just too full! :haha: 

Is LO likely to stay back to back or do they sometimes turn round before you go into labour? xxxxx


----------



## MummyCarly

Its up to baby! haha The midwife said to go swimming but I dont feel comfy puttin this body into any kind of bathing suit and scaring children haha. Also going on a birthing ball can sometimes entice her to move around, But she can stay spine to spine until labor and I might even have to deliver her that way depending on how stubborn she wants to be haha.


----------



## Pixie71

Well ive been uncomfortable all day and this evening although ok at the moment , we both have insomnia him from burps and me from baby kicks so more tea in bed and on mobile internet! At least i will be able to do this from hospital when time comes! Jeepers this baby is a hip hop and wriggle dancer! Night all


----------



## gills8752

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - If you're bored see the girly sanc - very very long rant from a very tired and sore pregnant women!!!

Get this flumping baby out!!!! I feel funny, keep having what I think is period cramps - but every time it starts it feels to weak to be serious and stops so don't know if I'm imaging it. Baby has dropped back down so feel like I want to poo - but don't need to. Hips are sore, thighs and fanny feel like I've been wacked with a barge pole/shagged by 6 men and I haven't slept in a few days now. I feel sicky like I need to eat but don't want to eat anything and I've stupid friends stressing me out (see girly sanc rant if you've a spare few hours lol)


----------



## Pixie71

Join the club! So sore below and so hard to sleep. Want this baby to come soon pls,


----------



## MummyCarly

Oh my I just realised I am in the last box on my ticker!!


----------



## teal

MummyCarly said:


> Oh my I just realised I am in the last box on my ticker!!

Congrats on the last box :happydance:


----------



## blackrose

Morning all :) , yet another lazy day lie in :) lovely ! How is everyone feeling ? 
Mummy carly , yay! last box . so exciting I cant wait until I'm there x . 
Samiz , big congrats on 36 weeks x 
Pinkclaire and BW , I hope your OK ? , feeling better today ? 
I'm in a really blah mood today , I have so much housework to do and no energy , I'm hoping to escape out with a friend for a sneaky coffee and a yap , I may go mad if I dont .


----------



## Pixie71

MummyCarly said:


> Oh my I just realised I am in the last box on my ticker!!

Congrats hun,the home run now...


----------



## teal

All I could think about all morning was carrots. I eventually went down to tescos for some and now I feel sick. Just not impressed at all! 

blackrose - lazy days are great :) Hope you got to go out with your friend xx


----------



## blackrose

Teal I didn't but thank you , she cancelled as she is going to the pub later:cry: so rather than mope i'm getting the last few blankets washed and airing the house out :laundry: , No point in moping :headspin:


----------



## Beautywithin

Afternoon!! im still not feeling any better, these BH are really painful now, see MW tomoz, i hope he is still head down, he has moved so much in the last few days! hope he hasent moved out of position

roll on next monday! then i will be able to say my due date is next week! xx


----------



## teal

beautywithin - sorry to hear you're not feeling any better. sending you hugs :hugs: 

blackrose - glad to hear you're getting some thing done around the house :flower: 

I can't believe how close February is getting! Even though I'm not due until the end of February it's still exciting! xx


----------



## blackrose

Not too long to go now BW , I'm sorry your not feeling much better .


----------



## Rach28

Hi All 

Had a rubbish day yesterday, felt really fed up, lonely, useless, sick, list could go on... I ended up just burtsing into tears last night and spent ages sobbing on DH's shoulder :cry:

Had a good chat about how we were both feeling and Im feeling alot better today I think. 

Holding on to the fact that I finsih work for maternity leave next week..... :happydance:


----------



## blackrose

Teal I know , its so close , and yet so far away, Awh Rach :hugs: , I know how days like that feel I'm glad your feeling better today , and your maternity leave is so soon you'll be able to have a little time to do something nice for yourself I hope .


----------



## teal

rach28 - I hope your last week at work goes in quick! Glad that you're feeling a bit better today :hugs: 

blackrose - I sometimes feel like it's scarily close and other times it still feels far far away. I keep trying to focus on the things that happen before my due date - like my next appointment - helps me get through the time. xx


----------



## NuKe

Somebody get this freaking child out of me! lol!! i have a wee arse in my ribs!


----------



## Pixie71

Hi all i am feeling sick have heavy feeling down below too.


----------



## gills8752

Aren't we a bunch of lovely shiny happy people! :haha: I wonder if its our bad moods that are putting our babas off from coming out. Lol. I might try being really positive and glad she's staying put till the right time and not want her out...
















pah! That lasted ages didn't it! Grrr grump, moan, groan, sob...........

:haha:


----------



## Beautywithin

You got to at least let us off for today, its meant to be the most depressing day of the year lol x


----------



## gills8752

Haha Is it? Why? I must be missing something!

I'm a terrible moan too, but we're allowed! lol


----------



## littledancer

Anybody else finding the sleep fairy has deserted them!!??

I would give anything for an extra couple of hours a night!


----------



## gills8752

I'm sorry, I must be confused - what is "sleep" I don't think I've come across that term before haha:) :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Beautywithin

gills8752 said:


> Haha Is it? Why? I must be missing something!
> 
> I'm a terrible moan too, but we're allowed! lol

They said its because xmas is well and truly over, and everyone is having to pay back everything they spent over xmas! 

Ah thats all i have done is moan for the last couple of weeks.... i do dream positive things ( thats when i actually get some sleep ) does that count lol


----------



## blackrose

gills8752 said:


> I'm sorry, I must be confused - what is "sleep" I don't think I've come across that term before haha:) :sleep::sleep::sleep:

:hugs: So true


----------



## littledancer

gills8752 said:


> I'm sorry, I must be confused - what is "sleep" I don't think I've come across that term before haha:) :sleep::sleep::sleep:

I heard a rumour about it somewhere, I think it's a type of food??


----------



## 2bananas

YAY!!!!


everyone is moaning!!!!! brilliant!! I was starting to think I was just this miserable bitch who wasnt releshing the joys of pregnancy!! Keep moaning girls!! 

I have so many moans I am boring the arse off of myself, but im just SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TIRED!!! I have hardly slept at all all weekend and the weird thing is that even though I can feel the tiredness I STILL CANT SLEEP!!!! WTF!!!!

Ahhhh - that feels a little better! :)


----------



## gills8752

Its a shame we're all dotted round the UK - we could have got together for a coffee moan. I mean coffee morning to moan. :haha:

I wonder if we'll ever stop or if we'll be grumpy for the rest of our lives now! haha.

I'm away to go shout at some teenagers for the next couple of hours...I mean teach some teenagers to dance for the next couple of hours so no doubt I'll be full of new moan and aches and pains when I get back...hope you're all looking forward to them! hahaha


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I am also knackered. Is mine and OH's anniversary today so we went out to try and celebrate but I threw up as soon as I finished eating in the restaurant and now I'm mega achey from walking around and being stuck on a bus for an hour each way :( Blergh xx


----------



## littledancer

katy said:


> I am also knackered. Is mine and OH's anniversary today so we went out to try and celebrate but I threw up as soon as I finished eating in the restaurant and now I'm mega achey from walking around and being stuck on a bus for an hour each way :( Blergh xx

aww, that would suck- big HUGS :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

I said to my Hubby before he went back to work on Sunday 'I cant wait to not moan again' lol. I actually just cant help moaning to anyone who wants to listen! I went to see my friend in hospital today with her newborn (4 days old) she was the smallest cutest thing ever! Made me feel all emotional and like its worth it again! x


----------



## vinnypeanut

Katy poor u!

Infact poor all of us! I feel normal again when i come in here. Like its normal that every sentence that comes out of my mouth is a complaint...whereas people who dont constantly whinge 24/7 are very very strange!! 
I asked before but had no reply :( but i dont know if i should be worried or not and dont have midwife again til next monday.
My discharge has increased loads and is darker in colour now. Used to be creamy white now its yellowy! Is this normal??
xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I have very strange discharge, but not sure whether its normal or not! How yellow is yellow? If its just a tinge I wouldnt be worried, if its quite yellow I would just call and ask midwife or doctors opinion? x


----------



## Pixie71

Hi Vinny I dont know, mine is thick and creamy in colour, if you are really worried am sure you could ring the midwife for advice?

Had a right dig at my daughter for the state of her room it took her over two hours to clean it, though she probably did it on the "go slow"...

Its good that we can moan to each other as we all understand what it is like....


----------



## vinnypeanut

Well its not really yellow its just got a tinge. Alot more yellow than before. I think i'll keep an eye on it and mention it to my midwife next week!

Pixie it still takes me over 2 hrs to clean the bedroom haha! Im permanenantly on go slow!!

xx


----------



## Caz-x

Phew, not the only one feeling rubbish then, thank god for that. Achy back, pelvis, hips knack whenever I try & wallk anywhere n am puffing like i've climbed everest when i get to the end of my street. DH says I sound like I'm constantly having an asthma attack :rofl:. Bubs still back to back, cant get the bugger to shift round, but it also keeps jamming something in my groin which is vvvvvv painful. God only knows what it's doing in there. I think I'd be less moany if it turned so at least I didnt have such bad kicks n movements at the front that are huring me. Bring on 37 wks then I'll be doing all I can to 'advance' labour lol. I swear if this was my first pregnancy It'd be my last :) 

Have my 36 wk M/W appt here at home on thurs to go through my birth plan, should be exciting haha. Have a couple of things to get for my hosp bags (namely snacks/face cloth etc) but am thinking I should really pack what I have already just incase).
And .. breathe.........

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

VP- Mine is yellowy too. It doesn't smell or anything though so think it's okay :shrug: 

:hugs: for everyone. Pregnancy is bloody hard work 

Caz- My LO keeps jamming something in my hip too. It really really hurts! I actually had to get up and shake around to move him the other day because it was too painful to lie still while the woman was scanning me xx


----------



## WTTMommy

I think we're alllllll feeling pretty miserable now! :dohh: My hips could not get any more sore! :(

Beautywithin, could you please change my due date from the 23rd to the 25th? My doc told me today that this is what she has down for me... so I was 2 days off all along. :dohh:

Oh and baby is head down too. :dance: So relieved about that!


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> Bubs still back to back, cant get the bugger to shift round, but it also keeps jamming something in my groin which is vvvvvv painful. God only knows what it's doing in there.
> 
> 
> 
> x

oh yeah -the sharp jabbing pain that they like to do - thats my fave!! puts me in a real happy mood lol


----------



## 2bananas

I have 36 week app tomorrow with my mw. Im going to plead with her to get the baby out - not sure she'll go for it but theres that okd saying 'dont ask, dont get' lol :)

Dont see her doing anything than telling me to be reasonable and just to be patient!

Has everyone done a birth plan?? I have written a few points in my maternity note book but thats it. Its literally just to say -yes I want pain relief if I need it, and that I have spd which is extremely painful and need to be careful of birthing positions - oh and that Im happy to have a managed delivery of the placenta.

Anyone done an actual 'full plan' ? Just curious x


----------



## Caz-x

> Caz- My LO keeps jamming something in my hip too. It really really hurts! I actually had to get up and shake around to move him the other day because it was too painful to lie still while the woman was scanning me xx

:rofl: I can imagine you shaking yourself in the scanning room, that must have been funny to watch :)

2Bananas, yup, it's like WTF are you doing in there??? Is it not enough to be kept warm & fed without causing unneccessary pain & aches hmph! 

I so cannot wait to have the baby now. Am currently downstairs on laptop as cannot sleep (ie-too uncomfy) and keeping DH awake clicking away on here so been banished from bed :haha:

Guess I'd better try n get some sleep before wee man n DH get up in the morn tho. Am going to spend as much time leant over my swiss ball over the next couple of days to try n get this one shifted round before it engages down. :kiss:


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas said:


> I have 36 week app tomorrow with my mw. Im going to plead with her to get the baby out - not sure she'll go for it but theres that okd saying 'dont ask, dont get' lol :)
> 
> Dont see her doing anything than telling me to be reasonable and just to be patient!
> 
> Has everyone done a birth plan?? I have written a few points in my maternity note book but thats it. Its literally just to say -yes I want pain relief if I need it, and that I have spd which is extremely painful and need to be careful of birthing positions - oh and that Im happy to have a managed delivery of the placenta.
> 
> Anyone done an actual 'full plan' ? Just curious x


Doing a 'birth plan' on thurs but not sure what it is exactly? Last time they just asked did I want pain relief, what types, active labour or not etc etc etc. Also had to sign for the placenta jab after labour if I wanted it & to say who was gonna cut the cord/who was my birthing partner n stuff. I havent bothered doing one of my own to take in, at the end of the day it's all just a guide anyway. :)


----------



## Pixie71

vinnypeanut said:


> Well its not really yellow its just got a tinge. Alot more yellow than before. I think i'll keep an eye on it and mention it to my midwife next week!
> 
> Pixie it still takes me over 2 hrs to clean the bedroom haha! Im permanenantly on go slow!!
> 
> xx

Turns out she was texting friends and a boy who fancies her! At least we have a valid excuse for going slow!! This wed one kicks me on right side and pushes up in middle of tum its weird and uncomfortable and hard to sleep. I am sure its a boy ive had vivid dreams that it was and today my oh says he is gone off the 3 names on short list for boys so at 2.5 weeks to go its back to the drawing board to get a name sorted!


----------



## pinkclaire

Pixie, me and my bloke are the same RE names! We just cant agree on one, I am just going to wait until the baby is born now and thought well he wont mess with a women whos just given birth so I should get my own way haha


----------



## purple_kiwi

i had pains all morning about 15 min apart they stopped and started again tonight for a bit they were different then anyother paiins i have had, then my boobs were leaking lots (ive only had a little bit one time about 4 weeks ago) and then i have been having lots of discharge.. hmm maybe im being just really to hopeful but i hope shes plaining on coming out soon lol i have an appointment tommrrow so ill talk to the doctor and see and beg him to do somthing. i can hardly put pants on with crying in pain my hip area hurts that much :(


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww good luck purple kiwi I hope it is! I know what you mean about the pains I am the same I can't wait to be able to get dressed, roll over in bed, get out of bed, walk ip the stairs, walk more than 5 steps without being in complete agony xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

well i took a walk last night got up and started cleaning this morning i wanna keep cleaning maybe it will make her come out faster lol but i really cant walk/or stand for that long any more i get to tired and it just hurts to much also i live in a appartment on the third floor with only stairs. i take so long to go and down them lol


----------



## pinkclaire

I've had the real cleaning urge as well the last couple of days, it's weird, although my house is looking good for it!


----------



## blackrose

I keep expecting to wake up and see that one of you ladies has gone to have your baby !! Not long now though . Have a GP check up today , I have so many questions for her . I noticed you were all about birth plans , at my antenatal class , the MW there told us birth plans get binned and my own MW has yet to even discuss it with me in the hospital . This really bothered me , so I want to ask about that at my next appointment with her , but that's not until the third , what do you all think ?


----------



## gills8752

I cleaned the oven last night with a toothbrush - didn't work, she's still well stuck in my tummy

Lana - MIdwife for me too today! a bit later thankfully than my usual first thing so not till 11.40.

I wrote my birth plan last week which basically involved my writing "NO MORPHINE!!!! IT MAKES ME VERY SICK!!!" underlined in capitals lol 
I didn't really know what else to put apart from the obvious - nice and quiet, hubby with me no one else except medical staff although very happy to have a student midwife (extra support who isn't quite as stupid as me but not as knowledgeable as midwife so there is someone who won't make me feel dumb but can still support appropriately! lol) 
I think I wrote I'd have an epidural but only if absolutely needed, I'd really like to try without one. I'm funny about needles and really scared about putting things into my spine since I broke my back a few years ago.
Not sure I put anything else - plans will most likely change and I'll be screaming for all the pain relief possible but at least it gives the midwives an idea of what ideally I'd like without having to constantly bug me asking! :haha:

Bubba is now making me feel like I want to poo constantly and pushing her (what I think is) her bum into my ribs and her fingers/head in my fanny.
So thought something might have started the other day when I got period cramps but they were just I need to fart cramps. Dam! lol 

Ah well, off to spring clean for a while before the midwife and try get bubba to come the flippity doo dah out. :hugs:


----------



## teal

I've not written a birth plan. I mentioned to my midwife that I didn't think I had any specific requests and I was up for keeping an open mind and see what happens on the day. 

xx


----------



## blackrose

Thats what I'm planning on doing , I know my options and I think I'll just be open minded about it . I'm just insisting one thing , I have no problem with students being present when I'm giving birth , but only one .


----------



## pinkclaire

38 weeks today! Bring on baby now!!!!

As for a birth plan, there was a section in the back of my notes, I went through this with the midwife. I am planning to go to a birthing centre so options are somewhat limited but just put about who I want there, the pelvic problems I'm having, labour positions resulting from that, i want skin to skin immediately, I don't know the sex and would prefer to look than be told, um she asked me about placenta and vit k, I think that is about it x


----------



## teal

That's a good idea to mention the students. I wouldn't mind either but like you I think one is enough! xx


----------



## teal

Congrats on 38 weeks Claire! xx


----------



## gills8752

pinkclaire said:


> 38 weeks today! Bring on baby now!!!!

Jealous! Congrats though! XX :hugs:


----------



## blackrose

Congrats Claire xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks! I actually feel less likely to give birth now than I did about three weeks ago which is annoying! I keep thinking could be 4 more weeks yet, ekk!


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy 38 weeks claire..nooooooo dont think another 4 weeks, just concentrate on your due date for now, will update the thread when i get back from seeing MW x


----------



## Caz-x

Happy 38 Wks Claire!! & liking your pic x

Gosh, wish I was closer, these last few weeks since xmas have gone soooooooooo slllooooooowwwwww. It's getting kinda stupid. Think its cos I am getting more uncomfy day by day yet still trying to do loads to keep wee man amused & happy. On the other hand, as we havent got a boys name sorted yet, perhaps it's good that we have a few weeks left now. If its a boy it may end up being 'baby' for a while. I swear I've been on every bleeding website & gone through 4 baby books & nothing has jumped out at me :( Don't get me wrong, I have some written down but they just arent the 'one' iykwim?


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm the same with girls names Caz! I'm just set that baby is going to be just 'baby' for a while I think. I can find names I like but just not the one that feels like my child to me?

Hehe glad you like my pic, well I'm still in honeymoon stage so thought I better do it now before he annoys me!

Do you think it's been made worse by Christmas? Ie before that was something to focus on and I know I kept thinking I'll have christmas (wedding in my
case!) and then baby will be here! Now it's over every day is dragging!!


----------



## Caz-x

pinkclaire said:


> I'm the same with girls names Caz! I'm just set that baby is going to be just 'baby' for a while I think. I can find names I like but just not the one that feels like my child to me?
> 
> Hehe glad you like my pic, well I'm still in honeymoon stage so thought I better do it now before he annoys me!
> 
> Do you think it's been made worse by Christmas? Ie before that was something to focus on and I know I kept thinking I'll have christmas (wedding in my
> case!) and then baby will be here! Now it's over every day is dragging!!


I agree, although it is my sons b'day on 31 Jan so have that to aim to atm. TIme is just seeming to drag, it's like somebody has pressed a 'go slow' button :rofl: I am so tired, in pain etc just now tho so thats prob why, and am getting impatient to find out what we are having. Saying that, I dont want anything to happen before 37 Wks tho so if you're listening Flump- I don't want to see you till at least a week on Sunday!!

I am sick of looking at baby names now, but I know that if I keep looking it'll pop out at me. I had a couple that I loved but DH wouldnt agree :growlmad: so they've been scrapped.


----------



## pinkclaire

Im thinking that if I just decided when I see him/her hubby won't argue with me as who wants to argue with a lady who has just given birth and I will get one I want! Haha


----------



## Caz-x

True Claire,

How sneaky can we be lol


----------



## juliew2561

37 weeks today yay!!!!!!! Daisy is officially cooked, its just a waiting game now!!!!!! Anyone been told the baby engaging yet? On my last appointment she was 2 fifths engaged, have another appointment at 4 this evening. Does this mean things are happening or does it just mean absolutely nothing??


----------



## MandaAnda

blackrose said:


> ...I noticed you were all about birth plans , at my antenatal class , the MW there told us birth plans get binned and my own MW has yet to even discuss it with me in the hospital . This really bothered me , so I want to ask about that at my next appointment with her , but that's not until the third , what do you all think ?

I'm of the opinion that it's a pretty shit midwife that's given a birth plan and bins it. Certainly, that's an indicator of how they feel about the women they look after. I certainly wouldn't be impressed. As a nurse myself, if a patient's parents gave me some guidelines as to how they'd like things done for their baby (I work in NICU), I'd make it part of the baby's notes and make sure it was followed as far as practicable, and so would all the other nurses I work with. (Example: we had a mother who didn't even want her babies to have a dummy whilst being nasogastrically fed [we only recommend them for that purpose - non-nutritive sucking helps them associate a full tummy from the tube with sucking] - we made sure we wrote on the daily notes in red *No bottles or dummies!!*)

My midwife never brought up the idea of a birth plan, but I knew I wanted one. I wrote one, printed it out, put it in my antenatal notes, and she was more than happy to go through it with me and discuss each point with me at my 29 week appointment.


----------



## gills8752

Just got back from Midwife. Baby is just at the brim, sooooo not looking forward to her actually engaging as its already sore and constantly need to pee but can't. She's measuring normal again, so last appointment must have been a wee growth spurt!
I've got carpel tunnel, been given a huge belly support thing and a self referral to physio for spd. Had protein in pee and swollen feet but bp is alright (132/84)

On a good note, I'm away to eat a tuna, cheese and onion toastie and have a big cuppa!

How's everyone elses day panning out?


----------



## 2bananas

Claire - congrats on 38 weeks!

Julie, congrats on 37!!

Gill sounds like your appointment went well - they not concerned about the protein in your urine? Cant have been too much then so thats good isnt it!! 

I just had cheese and ham toastie for lunch followed by a donut lol

Ermmm... also girls - I appear to have lost weight - is this a bad thing at this stage?

I had put on 17lb up until the end of the week before last - this morning i weighed myself and im only weighing as putting on 13lb. I guess I havent been eating as much but has anyone else dropped in weight? Im going to speak to mw later.

Oh - another thing...... awful period pains, is this braxton hicks - happening more and more.

Hope everyones having a good day! x


----------



## vinnypeanut

Congrats Claire on 38 weeks. 14 days left for u...that really is nothing!

Mmmmm toasties! I would love one now!! Thing is i cant cook it on the george foreman grill because it has a weird smell to it and makes me feel sick! 
How else can you cook a toastie?? 

I spewed up my toast this morning....yummy!:( Some days i can eat the butter and other days it is the most disgusting tasting thing in the world....this morning just happened to be a disgusting morning! 

xx


----------



## gills8752

O M G I just realised how much weight I've put on during pregnancy! I want to die!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Julie- Congrats on 37 weeks :) 

Claire- Congrats on 38 weeks :happydance: 

2bananas- I keep getting those period type pains too, I seem to have them a lot but MW told me it's just baby moving down and it's normal. 

Caz & Claire- My baby still doesn't have a name either. It's so hard! I also have names that I like, but none that I love :dohh: 

xx

ETA: Blackrose- My MW hasn't asked about a birth plan either. I'm just going to write one I think and then ask her to read it 

Also, my bump has completely shrunk :( Pics in bump thread if anyone is interested. I swear I'd have noticed if he'd fallen out :rofl:


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> O M G I just realised how much weight I've put on during pregnancy! I want to die!

lol, its allowed!!!


----------



## lcside

Hi girls, can't believe 1 more day to go and then my baby is fully cooked (37 weeks). 
I've got a consultant appointment on Friday to discuss whether they will induce me next week at 38 weeks. 

Having lots of braxton hicks - some quite strong, was hoping baby might come early rather than be induced again but I doubt it xx


----------



## 2bananas

off to the midwife now - catch you all later!

gotta go and battle with a urine pot and my urine now - bloody hate doing these samples!! lol


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

..


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

2bananas said:


> off to the midwife now - catch you all later!
> 
> gotta go and battle with a urine pot and my urine now - bloody hate doing these samples!! lol

:rofl: I hate doing those too. I always wee on my hand :dohh: xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Is it actually possible not to get on your hand?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I think I have managed perfect aim and kept a dry hand twice in all the times I've had to do them :lol: xx


----------



## blackrose

Always manage to pee all over my hand . Back from the GP , she thinks I may have a kidney infection but wont have results until friday , so I'm not too worried as I feel fine :)


----------



## gills8752

The wee thing - use a jug!! I've got a pee jug in the bathroom now cos I kept pee-ing on my hands - blurgh. Really don't like the warm tricking sensation blurgh! :blush:

I've gained 44lbs so far!! :cry: Thats like 3 stone!!!!!! I didn't think I'd gained that much. I've just about filled my current dress size - not gone up though, boobs are a bit bigger but nothing else is different, I don't understand where it all is! sob sob. this baby had better be a 10lber!! :cry:


----------



## gills8752

blackrose said:


> Always manage to pee all over my hand . Back from the GP , she thinks I may have a kidney infection but wont have results until friday , so I'm not too worried as I feel fine :)

Drink slots of cranberry juice in the meantime and flush it out if you do! Fingers crossed you don't! XX


----------



## blackrose

Gills I've gained a little over three stone , dont worry your not the only one :hugs: haha pee jug !


----------



## teal

gills - I never thought of having a pee jug :rofl: I wasn't so worried about getting it on my hands - I just didn't like getting wee on the label on the sample pot! 

blackrose - glad you're not worried. Hope things clear up quick for you! 

Katy - Hope you're doing ok. I'll need to go and see your new pic. When do you see your consultant? xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

teal said:


> gills - I never thought of having a pee jug :rofl: I wasn't so worried about getting it on my hands - I just didn't like getting wee on the label on the sample pot!

lol i hate that too so much lol i always wipe it off after and then carry it to them in paper towel and be like um im sorry but yea then put it down lol


----------



## gills8752

I had to pee in the pot once whilst I was there and totally pee'd all over the label and handed her a slightly damp torn label - I felt sooo minging that I couldn't pee into the pot correctly. Its like being crap at school lol

Oh I'm glad someone else has gained that much weight. I was afraid I had gained more than the usual. The midwife said it was fine and didn't comment about how much and I didn't look what she wrote until I got home so didn't ask her if it was okay.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm sure it's fine gill- try not to worry, most of it is baby and fluid and placenta and boobies anyway :)

Teal- I'm the same, I always dry the label.

I think I might have to invest in a pee jug. I had a moment of hilarity in the the hospital the other week because they wanted a sample from me but I was still stuck on the drip and it didn't have wheels so my mum had to come with me to hold the drip bag while I did a sample. I did it and put it on the floor and was getting some loo roll to dry it when my mum managed to kick it over :dohh: So then I had to dry all the floor whilst holding in the rest of my pee and then do another sample. At the time it was so funny me and my mum were in hysterics :rofl: think the midwife wondered where we'd got to xx


----------



## gills8752

Katy! PMSL!


----------



## Rach28

Hi All - just been having a catch up with everyones posts on here - lots to read! 

The wee thing - I always get a sample pot with a lid on from reception before my appointment's due (I send DH in to get me one as he works close to the med centre!) then I do it at home before I go and see the midwife cos I am totally unable to get it in the pot 'on demand' LOL 

Re; birth plans - I have roughly put one together especially as we are having a home birth. Im fairly open minded and realsitic that things can change so its not in too much detail. 

I see the midwife tomorrow for my 34wk appointment - I am hoping that she finally has my blood results from my tests 2 weeks ago re; obstetric choleastis as 'no one' has got back to me about them and ive left messages for the GP and the midwife.... baby is moving lots every day so not worried about him at this stage. If theyve sent my results to the wrong RAF base 'again' I'm going to unleash the hormones!!!


----------



## littledancer

gills8752 said:


> I had to pee in the pot once whilst I was there and totally pee'd all over the label and handed her a slightly damp torn label - I felt sooo minging that I couldn't pee into the pot correctly. Its like being crap at school lol
> 
> Oh I'm glad someone else has gained that much weight. I was afraid I had gained more than the usual. The midwife said it was fine and didn't comment about how much and I didn't look what she wrote until I got home so didn't ask her if it was okay.

Gills I'm not that far behind you, I've gained about 40 pounds, give or take...it's making me freak out but everybody (midwife, GP and Endocrinologist) are telling me it's totally normal, especially as I was slightly underweight to begin with. I totally feel your pain though, if I think about it too much it makes me FREAK OUT...lol :dohh:

Yep, I want a 9 lb. baby and a 20 lb. placenta (figure they're squishy so easier to deliver lol).


----------



## pinkclaire

I havent been anywhere near a set of scales since my booking appointmen and dont intend to unless I'm forced! Im blissfully unaware right now!

I'm never sure about the pee pot etiquitte, I find the whole thing quite disgusting, so I always wipe it and wrap tissue round it to give to her as Im not sure what your 'meant' to do. I always forget to do it before I go so I end up doing it there so unless I carry my pee jug round with me its not really an option!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I love this discussion about pee :rofl:

Claire- I know what you mean though, it's hard to know what to do with it, I dry it and wrap loo roll around it if I've had to do one there and then :lol: xx


----------



## gills8752

Only a bunch of preggers women can get away with such indepth dicussion on how we pee into a 2cm diameter pot. lol

I only got weighed as it was that time at the midwife. I've been staying away from the scales the whole pregnancy. Kinda wish i'd seen it going on slowly now though! doh!


----------



## 2bananas

:dohh: Glad im not the only special case then - i pee all over my hand too - i did think about having a jug but I couldnt bring myself to having a designated jug in the bathroom strictly for me to catch my pee......... urine on the hand, much better lol :haha:

Back from mw - everything fine. Apparently I have only gained 5lbs - I was like - dont think so and she said - yes, 2.5kilo difference from booking in. :happydance:

So that was cool - but I have gained 13lb since the last time i weighed myself before getting preg so must have gained half a stone while ttc. so i've not been reading my weight properly, not complaining though cos they said i should weigh less than my booking weight after the birth :happydance: 

sorry - im going to stop talking about it now - but in my defence I do weigh 14stone 11. :blush:

baby still head down but not engaged now - little numpty !

Also saw the student mw who was there a couple of weeks ago and she asked if she could use me as a case study and would she mind if hospital call her to assist my delivery when i go into labour. Agreed to it as she is really lovely and has made a good impression on me and has a really nice manner and had a joke about so think she'll be nice in the delivery suite - providing she's able to be there obviously.

So everything else normal anyway. My spd has come on with a vengence tonight though and im really in pain - so not entirely happy!!


----------



## Caz-x

Loving the pee pot chat :rofl: When I was asked last time my M/W gave me a cardboard bowl type thing to pee in instead, she smiled at me and said there you go love, that'll be a bit easier. Bless her. I was well relieved, how hard is it to get the little bottle under you when you have a huge frigging belly :) I did however pour it into the bottle to take into the room with me, couldnt bring myself to carry the bowl full of pee with me :rofl:


----------



## teal

I've had to pee into one of the big cardboard bowls aswell. I didn't want to walk out carrying it so I just left it in the toilet for her to go and get :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

When i got admitted for the drip every time I went I had to wee in a jug and then ring the buzzer thing to tell them I'd been so they could test it. I hated it! xx


----------



## teal

Katy - I hated having to wheel the stand the fluid bag was attached to into the toilet with me! 

I didn't think to have someone with me to hold the bag! xx


----------



## MummyCarly

Wonder how Vicky is goin with the twins!!! Been Thinking about her xoxo


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> Katy - I hated having to wheel the stand the fluid bag was attached to into the toilet with me!
> 
> I didn't think to have someone with me to hold the bag! xx

I had to wheel it once I got moved to the ward. Had to pee with door open too as me and it wouldn't both fit in :lol: xx


----------



## 2bananas

katy said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> Katy - I hated having to wheel the stand the fluid bag was attached to into the toilet with me!
> 
> I didn't think to have someone with me to hold the bag! xx
> 
> I had to wheel it once I got moved to the ward. Had to pee with door open too as me and it wouldn't both fit in :lol: xxClick to expand...

lol


----------



## pinkclaire

When I was on a drip I had to do the same thing, but I wasn't that pregnant at the time so it wasn't so bad! Last time I was in the labour ward I carried my cardboard out and the midwife looked horrified think I got that ettiquette wrong! Haha. 
Ooh when is vickys induction? Thurs isn't it?


----------



## pinkclaire

Double post sorry!


----------



## purple_kiwi

went to the doctor today told him about the pains i had yesterday, babys fully engaged and he said any day now! he doesnt expect me to make it to my next appointment next week. im nervouse/excited now. i hope hes right lol. but we dont even have the crib or craddle set up yet and the swing is still at my moms


----------



## _Vicky_

MummyCarly said:


> Wonder how Vicky is goin with the twins!!! Been Thinking about her xoxo

Hellooooooooooo - still here lol - induction TOMORROW hehehehehe. Have to be at the hospital for 4pm. All done did my nails this evening lol and got a hair appointment in the morning hahahahahahahahahaha

Have my text buddy alllll set (tricks26) to update you all and hope the boys arrive before friday night as I dont want the interupt her baby shower lol.

We have spent a very weird evening - our last as non parents at home and its just the maddest thing ever. 

Now what am I likely to have forgotten hmmmmmmm


----------



## Caz-x

_Vicky_ said:


> MummyCarly said:
> 
> 
> Wonder how Vicky is goin with the twins!!! Been Thinking about her xoxo
> 
> Hellooooooooooo - still here lol - induction TOMORROW hehehehehe. Have to be at the hospital for 4pm. All done did my nails this evening lol and got a hair appointment in the morning hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Have my text buddy alllll set (tricks26) to update you all and hope the boys arrive before friday night as I dont want the interupt her baby shower lol.
> 
> We have spent a very weird evening - our last as non parents at home and its just the maddest thing ever.
> 
> Now what am I likely to have forgotten hmmmmmmmClick to expand...


:happydance::thumbup::happydance:

Just wanted to say good luck tomorrow & cant wait to hear the news & see some pics. Your life is about to change forever :rofl: in a fab way. Thinking of you x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Good luck for tomorrow Vicky :hugs: It must be mad knowing that they'll be here really soon xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Purple kiwi if you go before me I am going to be soooo jealous! How exciting though! 

Vicky- wow sooo soon for you! Double jealous on your part! Good luck with the induction and yes make sure you keep us updated! Xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Vicky i CANNOT wait to hear of the boys' arrival!! 
Im still shocked that they wont budge and you're actually having to be induced hehe! You've certainly made it comfy in there for them!!

Good luck will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Pixie71

Good luck Vicky. What an exciting time. Xx


----------



## teal

Good luck Vicky!! xx


----------



## gills8752

Good Luck VIcky!! XXXX


----------



## Caz-x

Duplicate post, but........

LAST BOX LAST BOX LAST BOX:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can you tell I'm pleased about it???? The home run starts now, and operation eviction starts not long after 37 wks :rofl:

:kiss:


----------



## hellohefalump

Good luck Vicky, hope everything goes smoothly for you. Also a huge 'well done' for keeping your boys inside for so long.


----------



## teal

Yay Caz for reaching the last box :happydance: xx


----------



## _Vicky_

yay yay yay for last box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you ladies - its the weirdest feeling EVER - also getting lots of BH and bac ache this morning eekkkkkk wouldnt it be mad if I got there and was already in labour hahahahaha

ps just weighed myself official weight gain 4 stone 4lbs eeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## gills8752

_Vicky_ said:


> yay yay yay for last box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you ladies - its the weirdest feeling EVER - also getting lots of BH and bac ache this morning eekkkkkk wouldnt it be mad if I got there and was already in labour hahahahaha
> 
> ps just weighed myself official weight gain 4 stone 4lbs eeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


You'll be two stone lighter come 5pm with two beautiful bubbas! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## blackrose

Good luck vicky , thinking of you . 
CAz wooop last box !! x


----------



## teal

I'm 35 weeks today :happydance: Feels a bit unreal - only 5 weeks until my due date! xx


----------



## Pixie71

Caz well done on last box
Vicky - fastest diet ever, you'll be much lighter afterwards and will have the boys to admire....
Teal - 5 weeks will fly - i've not long to go either and can't wait - doctor will give me a date next week for coming in if I havent gone by then ...


----------



## MissRhead

good luck vicky xx


----------



## Caz-x

Teal - congrats, we are all nearing the end now :)

Vicky, Good luck today, can't wait to hear your news x


----------



## lcside

woohoo 37 weeks today - not long to go now!! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

lcside, teal and Caz....wahoo for hitting those small milestones!! 
Vicky good luck for today....i cant wait for to "meet" our twinnie lovebugs!!
xx


----------



## teal

icside - congrats on 37 weeks! 

caz - we are all nearing the end now. :happydance:


----------



## Beautywithin

good luck vicky we will be all thinking of you

congrats teal on 35weeks x


----------



## lou_lou1979

icside, caz and teal - congrats on your milestones! :flower:

Vicky - Good luck for today!! :happydance:

Lou xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats to Caz, Icside and Teal for reaching your milestones :)

Good luck for today Vicky!

xx


----------



## samzi

goodluck today vicky


----------



## gills8752

Wohoo - whole bunch of milestones today! Congrats all!

I'm loving the massive tubey grip the midwife gave me. I'm soooo much better now walking around and doing stuff. Might even venture out to the shop tonight I feel so good! Hahaha SPD DIE DIE!! :HAHA:


----------



## teal

gills - glad the tubey grip is helping! 

katy - congrats to you on 36 weeks :happydance: 

It's really not long now for us! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

teal said:


> gills - glad the tubey grip is helping!
> 
> katy - congrats to you on 36 weeks :happydance:
> 
> It's really not long now for us! xx

I hadn't even realised :blush: it's a good job I have people to point these things out to me :) xx


----------



## littledancer

Congratulations Katy, Caz, Icside and Teal!!

Good Luck Vicky! I can't wait to hear all the wonderful details- take lots of pics!


----------



## blackrose

wow :) loads of milestones !! Congrats :)


----------



## 2bananas

Hope its all going great Vicky.

She must be feeling so excited right now - im so jealous!!!

Congrats to everyone reaching milestones today!!


Im having a little bit of a nervous breakdown as OH is away up north tonight and i've been having some twinges and odd sensations, hoping its just braxton hicks because as much as I want bub to come, I dont want him to miss the birth - im sure its just my body trying to panic me as I know he's not here! And besides, im much too tired today to go into labour! 

Also - got my pram today so im a happy bunny!


LADY BITS QUESTION COMING UP GIRLS..........

I have had swelling on and off down there with this preg but today its hit a new level and it was quite scary. TMI ALERT - I was so swollen this morning that when i wiped myself after a wee I couldnt wipe properly - I was sort of, in the way of myself - I dunno how to describe it lol. But i am so tender and can feel this huge swell between my legs - is there a point where we should be getting swelling checked out do you think? My labia is like, rock hard.


Sorry to groce everyone out lol but has anyone else got bad swelling?


----------



## future_numan

Best of luck today, Vicky...can't wait to see the pic's of those woderful boys of yours !!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

2bananas- I am swollen too. Maybe not quite that bad, but it's noticeable when I wipe etc. I really dislike it. If it's really bad though then maybe worth mentioning to MW or GP? 

I've written my birth plan now :happydance: xx


----------



## teal

Yay for writing your birth plan :happydance: 

I haven't written one xx


----------



## hellohefalump

^don't worry, I haven't either.


----------



## gills8752

TMI!
Lana - I'm swollen too. I find when I got to wipe my bits get in the way too and I bash into them. So swollen now I have to go from behind to wipe for the other one as between bump and swollen bits I can't reach.


Weird thing - just took off my tubey grip and my belly button has totally closed up! Its hasn't popped out - just closed into a line. Its sooo strange!


----------



## 2bananas

katy said:


> 2bananas- I am swollen too. Maybe not quite that bad, but it's noticeable when I wipe etc. I really dislike it. If it's really bad though then maybe worth mentioning to MW or GP?
> 
> I've written my birth plan now :happydance: xx

ohh - what did you write in it? Did you do a full plan or just like some bullet points?

Think will mention to mw if the swelling doesnt ease a bit - its painful aswell as just horrid!

Gill - you sound as swollen as i am! Im so miserable with it - when is this torture going to end lol


----------



## Pixie71

I've written mine too, and put it in the co-operation card. Am swollen too, its weird, wasnt like that the first time. 14 days to go, really hope that its sooner than that - is that selfish of me? Bought the mattresses for the cot and cradle today and the sheets for the cot, have pram and car seat washed and put together, have been practicing collapsing the pram and clicking car seat into it, dont want to look like a wally in the car park ....


----------



## purple_kiwi

today just seems to be horrible. my mom got the last things for my hospital bag which she was suppose to get weeks ago and then she didnt even bring them over so the bags still arnt packed. i feel like crap im tired, having horrible back pains and my house is a mess and i want to cry because i feel so unprepared and im worried if im going to have enough diapers and i havnt got formula because i want to breast feed but i dont know if i should get it. i also dont have a nursing pillow or a pump.. :'( why does it all have to be so confusing im so scared i wont have everything she needs.


----------



## gills8752

purple_kiwi said:


> today just seems to be horrible. my mom got the last things for my hospital bag which she was suppose to get weeks ago and then she didnt even bring them over so the bags still arnt packed. i feel like crap im tired, having horrible back pains and my house is a mess and i want to cry because i feel so unprepared and im worried if im going to have enough diapers and i havnt got formula because i want to breast feed but i dont know if i should get it. i also dont have a nursing pillow or a pump.. :'( why does it all have to be so confusing im so scared i wont have everything she needs.

Aww Hunny! Don't fret. Just do one thing at a time when you feel able. SHops are always open 24/7 now so don't worry abput things you don't have, someone will get them for oyu if you need them and don't have them. Just take care and rest whilst you can! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tricks26

Hey girlies I have just put an update on about Vicky !!!!!!!


----------



## 2bananas

Pixie71 said:


> I've written mine too, and put it in the co-operation card. Am swollen too, its weird, wasnt like that the first time. 14 days to go, really hope that its sooner than that - is that selfish of me? Bought the mattresses for the cot and cradle today and the sheets for the cot, have pram and car seat washed and put together, have been practicing collapsing the pram and clicking car seat into it, dont want to look like a wally in the car park ....

Of course its not selfish to want to have the baby out!

Im been deseparate to get him out for weeks lol not budging though!

xx


----------



## 2bananas

Isnt it exciting that Vicky's havin the twins right now - well, probably here by now arent they???

Hows everyone today?

x


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning


wonder if vicky has had her babies yet


38 weeks !! yipeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## teal

Congrats on 38 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## Caz-x

Congratulations on 38 weeks!!!! 

Going to go and read the update on Vicky now x


----------



## blackrose

Congrats BW , how's everyone ??


----------



## 2bananas

yay 38 wks Beauty!! 
x


----------



## Caz-x

I just had my 36 wk home visit. Birth Plan done, visiting hours confirmed. Flumps head is down but still ceph free at the brim, 'almost in' as the MW just said. Going to give it a good talking to later to gets it's head down & that it will co-operate and come before its due date :rofl: 'almost' in is just not acceptable :)

On the downside, had to sigh a form to agree for delivery at our local mw led unit & had to listen to all the 'bad' things that may happen etc. Basically our main Hosp is 40 mins away & in an emergency if there isnt an ambulance in the area it can take up to 20 mins for an ambulance to get to the unit alone then the transfer - so it could take 1hr to get to the hosp in an emergency :nope:. Its made me think, as I know that you can bleed very heavily after birth and require surgery, or if baby is distressed & needs to be got out immediately they cant do anything here at all. Trying not to dwell on it and will trust my instincts as I can opt to go straight to the main hosp while in labour if I feel like it.

Had a lot of aches & pains this morning, spesh 'down below':haha:which may mean that flump is getting ready to engage - fingers crossed.

Hows everyone else???


----------



## bec&1stbump

Hi everyone. I'm quite new to this forum. I am due in 4 weeks time!! And can't blooming wait now!! We're not sure what we're having yet as wanted a suprise. Its our first. I am actually looking forward to going into labour- to experience it all! Hope you all enjoy your last few weeks and sleep as much as you can whilst you can. xxx


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> I just had my 36 wk home visit. Birth Plan done, visiting hours confirmed. Flumps head is down but still ceph free at the brim, 'almost in' as the MW just said. Going to give it a good talking to later to gets it's head down & that it will co-operate and come before its due date :rofl: 'almost' in is just not acceptable :)
> 
> On the downside, had to sigh a form to agree for delivery at our local mw led unit & had to listen to all the 'bad' things that may happen etc. Basically our main Hosp is 40 mins away & in an emergency if there isnt an ambulance in the area it can take up to 20 mins for an ambulance to get to the unit alone then the transfer - so it could take 1hr to get to the hosp in an emergency :nope:. Its made me think, as I know that you can bleed very heavily after birth and require surgery, or if baby is distressed & needs to be got out immediately they cant do anything here at all. Trying not to dwell on it and will trust my instincts as I can opt to go straight to the main hosp while in labour if I feel like it.
> 
> Had a lot of aches & pains this morning, spesh 'down below':haha:which may mean that flump is getting ready to engage - fingers crossed.
> 
> Hows everyone else???

try not to dwell on the possibility of something going wrong. The chances are minimal and even if you do need transferring for anything it will be fine. we'd drive ourselves nuts if we keep going over the 'what if's' - so dont worry :hugs:

Hope bub is engaging then! wish mine would! head down but releuctant to stay engaged!


----------



## teal

bec&1stbump - Hello and welcome :flower:

caz - I'm hoping to have my baby at a midwife led unit but I won't know for sure until my risk assessment which is next Wednesday. Main hospital for me is about 20 minutes away. I've started having doubts as due date gets closer. 

I've been feeling loads of pressure low down today so hoping that's a sign baby is moving down! xx


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> I just had my 36 wk home visit. Birth Plan done, visiting hours confirmed. Flumps head is down but still ceph free at the brim, 'almost in' as the MW just said. Going to give it a good talking to later to gets it's head down & that it will co-operate and come before its due date :rofl: 'almost' in is just not acceptable :)
> 
> On the downside, had to sigh a form to agree for delivery at our local mw led unit & had to listen to all the 'bad' things that may happen etc. Basically our main Hosp is 40 mins away & in an emergency if there isnt an ambulance in the area it can take up to 20 mins for an ambulance to get to the unit alone then the transfer - so it could take 1hr to get to the hosp in an emergency :nope:. Its made me think, as I know that you can bleed very heavily after birth and require surgery, or if baby is distressed & needs to be got out immediately they cant do anything here at all. Trying not to dwell on it and will trust my instincts as I can opt to go straight to the main hosp while in labour if I feel like it.
> 
> Had a lot of aches & pains this morning, spesh 'down below':haha:which may mean that flump is getting ready to engage - fingers crossed.
> 
> Hows everyone else???
> 
> try not to dwell on the possibility of something going wrong. The chances are minimal and even if you do need transferring for anything it will be fine. we'd drive ourselves nuts if we keep going over the 'what if's' - so dont worry :hugs:
> 
> Hope bub is engaging then! wish mine would! head down but releuctant to stay engaged!Click to expand...

Lazy devils arent they!!! I know they say that 2nd ones dont usually untill labour but..... it would be nice for us to know they are lat least getting ready to join us! :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> bec&1stbump - Hello and welcome :flower:
> 
> caz - I'm hoping to have my baby at a midwife led unit but I won't know for sure until my risk assessment which is next Wednesday. Main hospital for me is about 20 minutes away. I've started having doubts as due date gets closer.
> 
> I've been feeling loads of pressure low down today so hoping that's a sign baby is moving down! xx

Fingers crossed for you. I am V Low risk & the mw said that she hasnt known any real 'emergencies' requiring transfer in the 5 yrs shes been there, they are mainly from mums getting too tired to push properly & needing artificial hormone drip to speed things up, so that kinda made me feel better.


Welcome to the lovebugs bec&1stbump :flower:


----------



## gills8752

Positive thoughts caz! You'll be fine. If you feel at any point during labour that you're not sure then you can always go to hospital before it starts to get too far along. The midwife's are trained for this so you'll be fine.

Just had my first gift sent to me this morning - its all kinda real now! It was a gorgeous winnie the pooh fleece coat and matching bibs - soo adorable and super soft. 

Have to say - I'm feeling great today! Had a sore night sleeping but had my breakie and a bath and got my tubey grip back on and I feel like I'm 22 weeks pregnant again. I can hop and skip around the house - I'm going to go spring clean my bedroom now hehehe :happydance::happydance:


----------



## teal

gills - glad your feeling great and tubey grip is helping! :) xx


----------



## 2bananas

bec&1stbump said:


> Hi everyone. I'm quite new to this forum. I am due in 4 weeks time!! And can't blooming wait now!! We're not sure what we're having yet as wanted a suprise. Its our first. I am actually looking forward to going into labour- to experience it all! Hope you all enjoy your last few weeks and sleep as much as you can whilst you can. xxx

:flower:

welcome to the lovebugs!


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Positive thoughts caz! You'll be fine. If you feel at any point during labour that you're not sure then you can always go to hospital before it starts to get too far along. The midwife's are trained for this so you'll be fine.
> 
> Just had my first gift sent to me this morning - its all kinda real now! It was a gorgeous winnie the pooh fleece coat and matching bibs - soo adorable and super soft.
> 
> Have to say - I'm feeling great today! Had a sore night sleeping but had my breakie and a bath and got my tubey grip back on and I feel like I'm 22 weeks pregnant again. I can hop and skip around the house - I'm going to go spring clean my bedroom now hehehe :happydance::happydance:

lol. Glad you're feeling good!!!

I just cleaned the middle floor of the house - just the top and bottom to go now :dohh: Nice to have the energy to do it though - I think im nesting, loving the smell of flash and bleach everywhere too and polish. Hope my sudden cleaning frenzy means baby is coming :haha:


YEAH RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Gill- glad you had a good night :)

BW- congrats on 38 weeks :happydance:

2bananas- My birth plan is just bullet points, it's just like one side of A4. MW said it's mostly stuff they do as standard anyway so it's just written down incase I'm in no fit state to speak. 

Had my 36 week appt today and I was wanting to give birth in the MLU but the MW has told me today as baby is measuring small, and my bump is small and I've not gained almost any weight (only 4lb on my booking in weight, MW was really shocked, I just pointed out the fact that I haven't managed to eat a full meal for 8 months and I think she might finally be listening now :dohh:) it's likely I'll be considered high risk so will have to be the main hospital ward for me. 

I asked her what it could mean about him measuring small, she said really she can't say too much as it's up to the consultant, but if he hasn't had a decent growth spurt by my scan next weds then they may induce me early, or they may decide to scan again one week later and see what happens from there. My bump has grown 1cm in a week and half so he is growing :) but i'm still only measuring 30cm so pretty far behind. She's also written in my notes that the consultant needs to be aware that I've had very minimal weight gain. 

xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

2 more lovebugs have arrived then. Well done and congratulations Vicky...cant wait to see photos!

Congrats on 38wks BW!!

Gills where can i get one of those tubey grips from? They sound like a godsend!!
Id love to feel 22wks pregnant again.
Mind you my friend told me last week that shes pregnant....about 10weeks gone. I felt soooo sorry for her, think id rather stab pins in my eyes than be back at 10weeks!! haha
xx


----------



## MandaAnda

It's actually a brand name, Tubigrip, and comes in all different sizes. I got mine from my physio, but you could probably order them off Amazon or similar.


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone! 

congrats on 38 weeks BW, oooh going to look for updates on Vicky now!

Still getting cramping but its not developing into anything so thats rubbish getting fed up as it actually really hurting.

Hope everyone is ok? Pixie how you feeling now? xx


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

first chance to get at the computer!!! Had a bad night with heart burn, but had a busy day with sophies teacher/parent meeting, shes a brainy child but doesnt apply herself in all subjects but I am very proud nontheless...
Went to doctor and he gave me an anti acid tablet to take twice a day so hopefully that will work.. very swollen in bits and feel pressure and pulsation so that might mean things will move on a bit... ankles and shins swollen at night - right leg more than left.
Sound like a right moaner. On the bright side I did meet a couple of friends for lunch, OH drove me there and collected me...
Other than that I cant really complain
I hope all is well with all of you and well done to those reaching new goals and to Vicky on birth, anyone able to give me the link to the update please?
ta Pixie xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Am I the only 36 weeker that isn't engaged at all?! :hissy: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Pixie- here you go https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/260098-vicky-s-full-swing-updated-pg1.html


----------



## Caz-x

katy said:


> Am I the only 36 weeker that isn't engaged at all?! :hissy: xx

nope, mine is at 'brim' lol


----------



## blaze777

Last time I went to midwife I wasn't engaged at all. Hoping that changes tomorrow when I go see her again


----------



## pinkclaire

oooo good luck at the midwife, and trust me you dont want the head to engage to soon, its bloody painful!


----------



## gills8752

Vinney I got mine from the midwife for free. Told her I was not sleeping as of the pain and she gave me one to try before physio.


Totally Gross - 

After hubby and I had sex last night, when I came back from "cleaning up" there was a lump of snot on the bed! hahahaahaha!

P.S FULL TERM TODAY! I'm actually getting somewhere in this pregnancy!


----------



## teal

gills - congrats on full term :happydance: xx


----------



## hellohefalump

Full term!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teal

hellohefalump said:


> Full term!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!

Yay congrats :happydance: xx


----------



## MummyCarly

Grats on Full Term 
xoxo


----------



## 2bananas

congratulations Gill - anytime now - woo hoo!!!

Hope everyone has a good day! Im off for a coffee with a friend this morning - anything to get me out the house and away from wanting to go into labour!

IM SO BORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tricks26

Have a good coffee!!! and congrats gill, !!!

Im cleaning my house as im having my babyshower tonight how lovely xxx


----------



## samzi

Im having period pains, i wonder if it means anything. had them on and off since about half 11 i think. had a walk about and still had them too.

ooh how exciting :lol:

prob means sod all though!!


----------



## gills8752

Oh have a lovely day ladies. I'm in and out of the house helping hubby fixed a friends car that being a right bitch to sort out (car not friend lol)

Samzi - you never know - could be - probably not though so don't get too excited haha! I always get excited thinking its starting but turns out to be nothing! lol


----------



## blackrose

How are we all ? 
Hellohefalump - wooop :hugs: full term , congrats on reaching the fantastic milestone huni . 

2Bannanas- enjoy your coffee , a break will be nice :)

Tricks _ I hope your Babyshower is great ! 

Samiz - maybe you never know , maybe something is starting :)

I'm tired today and frustrated as you'll see from my irrational rant In the general section , Bloody rent allowance is annoying me ! , Baby was quiet yesterday but started moving away last night thankfully . I called the GP for my results and apparently even though they were supposed to be in today they wont be there until Monday , but I'm sure if I had a kidney infection I would feel sick ?


----------



## Caz-x

woop woop, full term Gill :happydance:


----------



## 2bananas

back from my coffee.

is it wrong that i stopped at mcdonalds on the way home and bought a double cheeseburger and fries? - yummy tho - however naughty hee hee


----------



## blackrose

hehe , no harm in being a bit naughty :)


----------



## gills8752

2bananas said:


> back from my coffee.
> 
> is it wrong that i stopped at mcdonalds on the way home and bought a double cheeseburger and fries? - yummy tho - however naughty hee hee

OMG I hate you just now! I Neeeeeeed a double cheeseburger and fries! Hubby's away just now spending my last £2.50 on rennies so I can survive the weekend before he gets paid on Monday. I really really really want a double cheeseburger!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry:


Aww Blackrose - I'm sure if its serious you would feel ill so don't fret. Just drink lots of water and cranberry till Monday and flush it all out!

Friends bitchy car is all fixed so hopefully she's come back up and collect it tonight or tomo (she lives about 160 miles from us) I might try to blag a takeaway out of her in return for fixing her car! :haha:


----------



## samzi

have we heard from vicky?


----------



## gills8752

samzi said:


> have we heard from vicky?

The thread was updated - she's had her boys yeah.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/260098-vicky-s-full-swing-updated-pg1.html


Something else I just noticed - my bump has gone really hard! I think it must be the tubey grip as when I take it off as night, bump is really hard and pushed forward but in the morning before I put it back on again its gone back to normal - really weird!


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> back from my coffee.
> 
> is it wrong that i stopped at mcdonalds on the way home and bought a double cheeseburger and fries? - yummy tho - however naughty hee hee
> 
> OMG I hate you just now! I Neeeeeeed a double cheeseburger and fries! Hubby's away just now spending my last £2.50 on rennies so I can survive the weekend before he gets paid on Monday. I really really really want a double cheeseburger!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> 
> Aww Blackrose - I'm sure if its serious you would feel ill so don't fret. Just drink lots of water and cranberry till Monday and flush it all out!
> 
> Friends bitchy car is all fixed so hopefully she's come back up and collect it tonight or tomo (she lives about 160 miles from us) I might try to blag a takeaway out of her in return for fixing her car! :haha:Click to expand...

sorry!!!!! I could always pop and get another one and send it to you - quite sure it would be groce by the time you received it though........... i'll just eat it for you :haha:

I'd blag your friend - people do anything you ask (within reason ) when your preg!


----------



## blaze777

katy said:


> Am I the only 36 weeker that isn't engaged at all?! :hissy: xx

Went to midwife today and baby still hasn't engaged, so no you're not Katy, I'm in the same boat :winkwink:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Congrats on full term Gills......I would also love a cheeseburger and fries!!
I have literally CRAVED mcdonalds for the last 9 months...
Really wouldnt be suprised if i get invited to their staff party! hahaha.

Katy ive got the midwife on monday so will know then if spud is engaged anymore.
Last appointment he was on the brim but ive had soo many pains down there that if hes not engaged ill be very shocked!! and pissed off to know ive still got the engaging pains to come!
xxx


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Congrats on full term Gills......I would also love a cheeseburger and fries!!
> I have literally CRAVED mcdonalds for the last 9 months...
> Really wouldnt be suprised if i get invited to their staff party! hahaha.
> 
> Katy ive got the midwife on monday so will know then if spud is engaged anymore.
> Last appointment he was on the brim but ive had soo many pains down there that if hes not engaged ill be very shocked!! and pissed off to know ive still got the engaging pains to come!
> xxx

fingers crossed bub is engaged for you! they are little rat bags arent they lol


----------



## vinnypeanut

Thanking you! I know im sure hes teasing me!! I keeping getting "stop me in my tracks" pains, i have 2 and nothing again until the next day!

Little scamp is having a good laugh at me in there!!
x


----------



## blaze777

I've got to have a scan on 4th feb to confirm bub's position as they think there is a possiblity of him/her being breech. Just hoping if bubs is breech he does not decide to engage lol


----------



## teal

vinny - hope your appointment goes well on Monday :)

blaze - good luck for your scan - here's hoping your baby is head down xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Blaze- Good luck for your scan :hugs:

VinnyP- I keep getting those pains too but baby isn't engaged, so god knows what all the pain is when it literally feels like my down there is going to explode!

Gill- Congrats on full term :yipee:

Samzi- Did anything come of those pains? xx

2bananas- When I'm not being sick anymore I am sooooo having a double cheeseburger. Mmmm, that's going on my list of foods I'm having when I leave hospital :lol:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Katy im gonna get my mum to deliver me a mcdonalds as soon as i have given birth! They can keep their tea and toast, give me a big mac and a strawberry thickshake!!

Blaze good luck for your scan, i hope ur little monkey is head down and just being awkward! At least u get to see him/her again x


----------



## blaze777

Yes that's true Vinny, haven't seen bubs since 20+5 will be nice to see how much difference there is :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

vinnypeanut said:


> Katy im gonna get my mum to deliver me a mcdonalds as soon as i have given birth! They can keep their tea and toast, give me a big mac and a strawberry thickshake!!
> 
> Blaze good luck for your scan, i hope ur little monkey is head down and just being awkward! At least u get to see him/her again x

That sounds like a plan!! There's a mcdonalds just down the road from my hospital, wonder if they'd let someone bring me one in?! xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

my boobs are huge lol.. i started at 34 c so i went to get a nursing bra (just a cheap one because i want to wait till milk is settled before paying for a good one) and my old bras still fit but this one didnt at all.. i got a 36 c.. my moms going to take it back and get like 2 sizes bigger because its so tight and small lol. im to sore to go back to the store :( im having more pains and stuff i took a nice long walk ysterday and today hoping it will give a start to somthing finally lol


----------



## Pixie71

Talk about being bold i had a glass of wine earlier! Hope i get my love of curry back after baby is born i really miss it!


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello girls, well all my cramping has stopped, no sign of anything now! Think my body was just teasing me! Going to go for a long walk today to see if that helps. My hubby has just started his leave so I'm hoping that now he is home it might relax me enough to come. That's my theory anyway! Xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Blaze777 I have a scan on 4 Feb too to check bubs position (and growth), as at my last scan at 33 weeks she has decided to turn into a breech position! Lets hope our bubs turn. xx


----------



## mummydee

Hi Girls,

Sorry to intrude from March babies... I dont know if you know, and hopefully she wont mind me telling you all, but Amanda aka MrsPhillips is in labour! (due Feb 11th I think!). I'm not sure if she had a text buddy on here or not.
She posted yesterday about her waters leaking on the 21st and she went back to the hospital yesterday who said it was her hind waters that broke... she was called in for induction yesterday afternoon and the latest I heard was an email at 6am this morning saying that they had broken her forewaters and she was 3-4cms dilated and waiting for a drip to speed things up!

Looks like another lovebug is becoming a january garnet!


----------



## MiissDior

*re:MrsPhillips*

Thanks for the update Babe... 
hope all goes well for her xx​


----------



## Pixie71

Good luck to those in labour and due soon. Hope my one makes an early appearance!


----------



## WTTMommy

Last box in my ticker!!! Mixed feelings... :happydance: and :argh:


----------



## gills8752

OOhh its all getting exciting now people are going into labour! 
I've been losing more plug as well so can't help but be excited. My mum seems to think once your plug goes you'll be in labour soon but thats not so. Still she's making me excited about it! haha!


----------



## samzi

My pains eventually stopped and ive had none today. I guess my body was just practicing!

full term tomorrow, cant believe it!!!!


----------



## 2bananas

good luck to mrs phillips! hope all is going well!! xx


Is it just me or everytime you hear of someone going into labour you just feel like you never will!! lol

I've got some very low abdominal cramps at the moment, coming and going. Been having extra pain today and shocks in my thighs - of course its nothing as usual - im just fed up of all the aches and pains without being in labour- its so depressing!


Hows everyone tonight? Anybody got any plans? As usual for me its a saturday in front of the tv, im depserate to go out for dinner but just couldnt sit through it!

Still, we went shopping for something nice to have for dinner and we're having steak,breaded mushrooms, potato wedges, coleslaw and garlic ciabatta - dont know where its all going to go but im starving just now, 3 bites and i'll be full i expect lol


Enjoy your evening girls whatever you are doing xxxx


----------



## gills8752

2bananas said:


> Still, we went shopping for something nice to have for dinner and we're having steak,breaded mushrooms, potato wedges, coleslaw and garlic ciabatta - dont know where its all going to go but im starving just now, 3 bites and i'll be full i expect lol
> 
> 
> Enjoy your evening girls whatever you are doing xxxx

Ooooh sounds lush! I'm having some boring stuff but I made sticky toffee pudding earlier as MIL is having a dinner party so made some for her and made some extra for us yum yum. :happydance:
Finally got some junk food last night!! Went round to MIL as Ive been avoiding her since xmas as I couldn't be bothered with her and ended up getting a Chinese takeaway bought for us! :happydance: It was the lushest takeaway ever! I've been craving junk food for soo long!

Might get hubby into bed to dtd tonight too - anything to encourage her out! :haha: Really can't get it out of my head it might be starting soon since plugs gone! lol

Pus my friend bought me a huge box of Milk Tray and hubby a bottle of Morgans so we can have a lush night in. Good Times!!


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> Still, we went shopping for something nice to have for dinner and we're having steak,breaded mushrooms, potato wedges, coleslaw and garlic ciabatta - dont know where its all going to go but im starving just now, 3 bites and i'll be full i expect lol
> 
> 
> Enjoy your evening girls whatever you are doing xxxx
> 
> Ooooh sounds lush! I'm having some boring stuff but I made sticky toffee pudding earlier as MIL is having a dinner party so made some for her and made some extra for us yum yum. :happydance:
> Finally got some junk food last night!! Went round to MIL as Ive been avoiding her since xmas as I couldn't be bothered with her and ended up getting a Chinese takeaway bought for us! :happydance: It was the lushest takeaway ever! I've been craving junk food for soo long!
> 
> Might get hubby into bed to dtd tonight too - anything to encourage her out! :haha: Really can't get it out of my head it might be starting soon since plugs gone! lol
> 
> Pus my friend bought me a huge box of Milk Tray and hubby a bottle of Morgans so we can have a lush night in. Good Times!!Click to expand...

enjoy your evening in!!!!

re dtd - how the hell have you got the energy or agility for that lol - whats your secret ???????????????


----------



## blackrose

Woooop 35 weeks :), feels like it will never come now


----------



## teal

blackrose said:


> Woooop 35 weeks :), feels like it will never come now

Yay :happydance:


----------



## gills8752

Congrats Blackrose!

dtd - I'm surprisingly up for it just now! lol Must be my bodies way of making baby come! Plus anything to make the baby come I will try!! :haha:


----------



## blaze777

Lol I know that feeling. I want bubs out now too. Fed up of the heartburn, no sleep and constant need to pee! Hopefully it won't be too long for any of us now :)


----------



## blackrose

haha I must try :) .. Although really i should try keep baby in there for another two weeks at least ! I'm nowhere near as uncomfortable as you poor ladies I'm sure


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm having such a bad day today. I've been good and done the final repack of my hospital bags, but I've been so sick and I just feel really emotional and keep wanting to cry :( think I need a slap :lol: xx


----------



## 2bananas

katy said:


> I'm having such a bad day today. I've been good and done the final repack of my hospital bags, but I've been so sick and I just feel really emotional and keep wanting to cry :( think I need a slap :lol: xx

:hugs:

have a cuddle instead xx


----------



## mummydee

Hi girls,

Just to let you know baby Eddison James Phillips has arrived safe and sound! Won't put the details for now until I have spoken to Amanda more, cos she'll probably want to put them herself, but mummy and baby both doing well - seen a pic and he is gorgeous!

Congrats to Amanda and James on the birth of their baby boy at 37+3!


----------



## MummyCarly

omg congrats amanda and welcome eddison!! :D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats on baby Eddison :) xx


----------



## Pixie71

Congrats amanda. 
Having some cramps for last hour and a half and also feel pressure in my cervix, wonder if this is it...


----------



## MummyCarly

Oh pixie I hope so! Good Luck hun keep us updated. I got random pains last night for about 2hrs then they just stopped haha.

But baby dust to you :D


----------



## teal

Congrats Amanda :flower:

Good luck pixie! 

I'm on the last box today :happydance: It's also one calender month until my due date! :happydance: xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Welcome to the world baby eddison!!

Pixie i hope its your time!!
And good luck if it is :D

Katy hope ur feeling better today!! :flower:


----------



## purple_kiwi

ive started losing my plug.. i think lol.. went to the bathroom weird discharge like it was clumpy and tinted almost brown like really light so i googled it and i think thats is. if not im confused what it could be lol


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All
Hope everyone is well.
Pains stopped at about 2.30 this morning and I got 7 hours sleep - so back to the waiting game, although I am convinced it will be early arrival, am due on 4th Feb....
xx


----------



## blackrose

Teal yay :hugs: !! last box and only a month to go :) . Pixie , how are you today ? 
Katy , awwwh I hope your OK , emotional days blow don't they ?
My friends baby was born today , I'm so jealous , isnt that awful ?


----------



## 2bananas

Pixie71 said:


> Hi All
> Hope everyone is well.
> Pains stopped at about 2.30 this morning and I got 7 hours sleep - so back to the waiting game, although I am convinced it will be early arrival, am due on 4th Feb....
> xx

keeping everything crossed for you!!!! 


Congratulations on the safe arrival of baby eddison - Hope mum and bub are both doing really well!! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Pixie- Sorry everything stopped again :hugs:

Blackrose- I think it's kinda normal to be jealous once you get to this stage because you just want your own LO to be here. Congrats to your friend though, and how nice will it be for you to both have LOs so close in age :) xx


----------



## blackrose

I hadn't thought about it that way :) :hugs :


----------



## teal

All the birth announcements just make everything more exciting. I can't wait until he's here. xx


----------



## blackrose

I know :) , not too long for us now though , can you remember when we we're counting down the days till being 12 weeks ! or till or first scans :) It feels so long ago , I never thought I'd be here


----------



## teal

I also remember counting down the days until the first scan. Sometimes it feels like it was so long ago but other times it feels like no time at all. If that makes sense lol xx


----------



## blackrose

Perfectly yep , I was so afraid I used to cry thinking something was wrong , we found out when I was 5-6 weeks pregnant and I didn't have my first appointment until I was 13 weeks so when you think about it this isn't a bad wait ! because now we have the excitement of all off the lovebugs appearing around us !


----------



## blaze777

I remember counting down the days to first scan, then second, then viability lol. Hardly seems real that now I'm counting down the days til LO's arrival! I'm so excited, but absolutely petrified at the same time. Not long to go now ladies :)


----------



## teal

blackrose - that's true. It's not long compared to the other countdowns! 

blaze - I feel both excited and terrified aswell! xx


----------



## Tricks26

Im so so scared but I think it is not knowing what to expect!! and also having to completely trust people that you have hardly ever or never met before!!! ( I also have the pain threshold of a knat!!!!! so should be fun lol xxxx


----------



## Caz-x

Teal; :happydance: congrats on your last box, eeek, not long now :happydance:

I had a rubbish nights sleep, had 'period' type pains in my groin which were achy, hoping its a sign that flump is getting its head locked in place instead of on the brim :haha: Luckily my Dh got up with DS & I got a lie in, not that I feel better for it. Sat in my scruffy tracky bottoms & hubbys teeshirt on the sofa monging it infront of the telly all day now lol. Plus I discovered the joys of Daim Milka chocolate in Sainsburys yesterday and its just nom nom :thumbup:

Hope you are all ok.

Do you think it might be a good idea to update the front page with the new Lovebug arrivals as & when it happens??? Just so we can compare the due dates in relevance to the actual arrival dates. Could be interesting :shrug:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Caz- I like that idea. It's up to BW though obviously if she has the time to do it :)

I also am both excited and terrified in equal measure about baby actually arriving. Whenever I get pains I crap myself and start praying they go away again :lol: I'm such a wimp :blush: xx


----------



## samzi

:wohoo: 37 weeks today!!


----------



## blackrose

Samiz , congrats :hugs:


----------



## blackrose

Caz , I also like the idea , but of course it totally depends on BW and if she has time to keep up with us all :)


----------



## gills8752

OMG! We're all having babies!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko::haha:

Hubbys just as eager as me now to get bubba out, he keeps pouncing on me! :haha:
Keep dtd but nothings kicking in yet - apart from a sore foofy. :cry: But its fun trying! :blush:

We're making a big ole curry from scratch and I'm trying Naan bread too so hopefully the recipes will come out lush! (and for once I don't want bubba to arrive before I get to eat it - I'm so excited to eat it!! lol)

Labour dust wishes to you all today! :dust: (well those full term girlies! lol)


----------



## blackrose

Oh gills , loads of labour dust for you , sounds like your both doing everything possible :) , and yummy curry !! I'm dying for one but I've decided NO spicy food or doing the dead for me until im 37 weeks , then I'm hoping the shock of doing all the possible things at once might work hahaha :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats samzi :)

Good luck Gill! Hope your curry gets things going xx


----------



## teal

Samzi - congrats on full term! 

Gills - good luck! xx


----------



## 2bananas

good luck Gill! even if it doesnt work you still get yummy curry out of it!!

Hope you are all enjoying your sunday. I've been tidying and cleaning and am having lots of pains and am very uncomfortable today. along with a headcold im actually not feeling good at all. 37 weeks tomorrow so im hoping something happens this week as it was my prediction to have it in the 37th week - not feeling too hopeful but it would be nice!

labour dust to everyone who wants it xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Hello everyone!

Well it sounds like period type cramps are pretty normal then, I have had them on and off for a week or so. I have made a pact with BW that we're not allowed to moan about wanting our babies out until our due date just to try and stop ourselves lol. Only 9 days until mine! I wonder if I can last that long!

I tried everything yesterday, bounced on my ball, long walk (now can't move today because of the PGP but nevermind!) curry, DTD, the lot. Still nothing lol. So hence the no moaning! This LO is obviously better off in there!


----------



## 4thtimelucky

I'll take the labour dust plz am getting bored now and want my body back.
my wardrobe is full of clothes that don't fit and they all look so much nicer now that i can't wear them :cry:


----------



## Caz-x

Congrats Samzi :happydance::happydance:

I am such a numpty, I never even thought of the work involved for updating the front page with actual arrival dates, it just kinda came to me as I was writing & thought I'd ask - :blush: Can I blame it on my 'baby' brain??

Hope the curry works Gill


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Kinda O/T but I love the word numpty :) xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm really scared of labour. I wasn't at first but now I am, when I get pains I sit and pray that they go away and they aren't proper contractions :blush: xx


----------



## gills8752

katy said:


> I'm really scared of labour. I wasn't at first but now I am, when I get pains I sit and pray that they go away and they aren't proper contractions :blush: xx

Aww hunny! I went through a sudden "ahhhhh she's got to come out of there" back around 26 weeks. My way of solving it was to watch youtube video's - hmmm. Not so scared now as I've seen the worse of what can happen :haha:

It'll all be fine though hun, and there are plenty of epirdurals - we're not going to run out! You'll be numb through it and get to hold a beautiful bubba before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## gills8752

Curry's not working yet - but it was nummy! :haha:

Guess I'm gonna have to wait my turn! pooh!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Ive been walking loads recently.....not so much to get him out but more to get him engaged and to get myself a little fitter ready for d-day!!!
Im actually really enjoying the walks, dragged my mum out of bed this morning to set off on a 3 mile hike across the beach and through the woods! Bliss! And the sun is actually quite hot!!
Labour dust to all that want it!! I cant wait for more lovebugs!

Oh and maybe if BW is a little busy to update arrivals someone could start a new thread with due dates and arrivals!? I realise its probably quite hard for BW with Paris.
xx


----------



## hellohefalump

***warning TMI***

I tried to have sex last night... it wasn't good. I'm far too big and now my bump muscles hurt and neither of us really got into it.


----------



## geekone

hellohefalump said:


> ***warning TMI***
> 
> I tried to have sex last night... it wasn't good. I'm far too big and now my bump muscles hurt and neither of us really got into it.

Me too :happydance::happydance::sex::happydance::happydance:

But it was not so bad actually, still no movement.

Have any of us Lovebugs gone yet or are we all still baby on board??


----------



## future_numan

We should soon be having more "lovebugs" soon..


----------



## Pixie71

Caz-x said:


> Teal; :happydance: congrats on your last box, eeek, not long now :happydance:
> 
> 
> Do you think it might be a good idea to update the front page with the new Lovebug arrivals as & when it happens??? Just so we can compare the due dates in relevance to the actual arrival dates. Could be interesting :shrug:


Brill idea Caz.
xx


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

Well no change today, no more cramps - going to make a spicy curry tomorrow I think and see if that helps - sex is out as its too complicated....
Have told OH that he is going to be ravished once I am able for it again..........
Hope you are all well today.
xx


----------



## Caz-x

Hhmmm, DH cant wait till I hit 37 wks & start 'op eviction' lol :rofl: DTD is deffo on the top of his list of things to try haha


----------



## WTTMommy

katy said:


> I'm really scared of labour. I wasn't at first but now I am, when I get pains I sit and pray that they go away and they aren't proper contractions :blush: xx

katy I'm the exact same!! :haha:

I get pains every now and then and pray it's not the start of labour.. I have a mini panic attack for sure. I'm a big wimp so I'm definitely scared.


----------



## vinnypeanut

WTTMommy said:


> katy said:
> 
> 
> I'm really scared of labour. I wasn't at first but now I am, when I get pains I sit and pray that they go away and they aren't proper contractions :blush: xx
> 
> katy I'm the exact same!! :haha:
> 
> I get pains every now and then and pray it's not the start of labour.. I have a mini panic attack for sure. I'm a big wimp so I'm definitely scared.Click to expand...


Im the complete opposite. I keep getting pains and praying that they carry on....then ill get another one and hope for more, then another and i start getting excited, then i'll stand up or bend over and let one rip ( :blush: ) and i get absolutely gutted that its just wind!! :growlmad:
x


----------



## twiggy56

Can we have some more lovebugs please....? lol

I want to get excited as lovebugs start popping all over the place!

Im waiting til wednesday (37 weeks) and im serving bubs her eviction notice...il br trying everything under the sun!! Caz- i will be DTD first too....

apparently its the most effective?! My OH is guna think its christmas come early... (or that iv just broke his xbox...lol!)


----------



## samzi

My Oh refuses to dtd so none of that for me!!

Think il start eating spicy food though and going for walks!


----------



## gills8752

Well I woke up this morning - and surprise surprise - still no baby! :haha:
God I'm soo bored of waiting. I don't care that i've got weeks till my due date. She should come out now if she knows what's good for her!!


----------



## Caz-x

twiggy56 said:


> Can we have some more lovebugs please....? lol
> 
> I want to get excited as lovebugs start popping all over the place!
> 
> Im waiting til wednesday (37 weeks) and im serving bubs her eviction notice...il br trying everything under the sun!! Caz- i will be DTD first too....
> 
> apparently its the most effective?! My OH is guna think its christmas come early... (or that iv just broke his xbox...lol!)

:rofl: Broken xbox. My DH knows whats coming after last time, though I was a bit more hesitant and started to try things a bit later, prob about 38kws. My DS was 3 days early so hoping its a bit earlier than that this time (I have prob just jinxed myself - doh!!). Needless to say he is looking forward to getting jumped at every opportunity :haha:

On another note, he has just left for an overnight trip away this morn so has warned me not to start too early as he wouldnt make it back in time - I dont think he has anything to worry about lol.

Had a wierd dream the other night that i had given birth in my sleep, no pain nothing. Just woke up and there it was - a little boy, and he was sooooo tiny!! Bearing in mind that every dream I have had through my Whole pregnancy has been a girl - wierd. Wonder what it means :shrug:


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning ladies.. i can now actually say, im due next week! i have been getting period type pains since last night tho! just hope things get going


----------



## Phexia

Morning everyone :hugs: I haven't been the most active Lovebug around but I though I'd let you know I'm 95% sure I'm in early labour, and if not I have a second sweep in 1.5 hours since the sweep I got last Thursday didn't work. I was up all night with contractions, not 100% sure they're the labour kind (I should know by now, having 2 kids, but no :rofl:) but they are very different from the pre-labour tightenings I've been having for weeks, plus they don't go away. I have a ctg before the sweep so I´ll see if the contractions show up on it :thumbup: 

Anyways, it looks like my little viking baby is finally on her way today or tomorrow. I don't know if I´ll be able to hold her in until after midnight, but then it's my OH's birthday :D


----------



## Caz-x

Beautywithin said:


> Morning ladies.. i can now actually say, im due next week! i have been getting period time pains since last night tho! just hope this things get going


Oooh, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Caz-x

Phexia said:


> Morning everyone :hugs: I haven't been the most active Lovebug around but I though I'd let you know I'm 95% sure I'm in early labour, and if not I have a second sweep in 1.5 hours since the sweep I got last Thursday didn't work. I was up all night with contractions, not 100% sure they're the labour kind (I should know by now, having 2 kids, but no :rofl:) but they are very different from the pre-labour tightenings I've been having for weeks, plus they don't go away. I have a ctg before the sweep so I´ll see if the contractions show up on it :thumbup:
> 
> Anyways, it looks like my little viking baby is finally on her way today or tomorrow. I don't know if I´ll be able to hold her in until after midnight, but then it's my OH's birthday :D

good luck, sounds like you'll be holding your baby real soon x


----------



## Rach28

Hi All 

My mum came to visit us yesterday and brought with her all the baby stuff that we had been storing at hers... now its all here, the house is full and we are even more excited!!!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tricks26

Morning ladies, just wanted to say Im 37 weeks today ahhhh!!!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

Ah good luck Phexia and Bw!

Wahoo I am due next week as well!

I was thinking it might be good if one of the lovebugs who are due towards the end of the month starts a 'birth announcements' list And thread as you are more likely to keep track than us early ones? I'll jinx it now and I'll be 14 days overdue and whoever does it will be stupidly early lol xx


----------



## 2bananas

Phexia said:


> Morning everyone :hugs: I haven't been the most active Lovebug around but I though I'd let you know I'm 95% sure I'm in early labour, and if not I have a second sweep in 1.5 hours since the sweep I got last Thursday didn't work. I was up all night with contractions, not 100% sure they're the labour kind (I should know by now, having 2 kids, but no :rofl:) but they are very different from the pre-labour tightenings I've been having for weeks, plus they don't go away. I have a ctg before the sweep so I´ll see if the contractions show up on it :thumbup:
> 
> Anyways, it looks like my little viking baby is finally on her way today or tomorrow. I don't know if I´ll be able to hold her in until after midnight, but then it's my OH's birthday :D

ohhh - how exciting!!! Good luck!!

yay for being due next week beauty!!!



and

im 37 weeks today!!!!.............. wonder who'll be first tricks!!!! lol


----------



## teal

Good luck beautywithin and Phexia! 

Congrats tricks and 2bananas on full term! :happydance:


----------



## gills8752

omg skin tags everywhere! Literally!! on my bum, on my nipples, under my arms! :haha::haha:

Placing bets - who's gonna pop first...??


----------



## Caz-x

Congrats Tricks & 2bananas. It's all getting really close now:happydance:

I have to wait till Sat to be full term 'oficially' but am convinced my actual date is the 17th not the 20th which would mean Wed hehe. Wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> omg skin tags everywhere! Literally!! on my bum, on my nipples, under my arms! :haha::haha:
> 
> Placing bets - who's gonna pop first...??

me too - I was pulling at a skin tag in the shower this morning and i made it bleed - its right between my boobs and its getting bigger and bigger and juts looks like it need me to pull it off. Only seem to have developed them on my chest though - very odd.


I want to pop first. Im not feeling well and so uncomfortable, cant shift this cold I have and its crap! Let me be the one lol


----------



## Caz-x

:hugs: 2bananas.


----------



## vinnypeanut

Good luck phexia and beauty within!!

Come on the lovebugs!!! Where are u all???
xx


----------



## gills8752

We need some sort of witch craft to get all these babies to arrive now! Mind you - still another week until feb!

Edit: doh put month instead of week - blooming feels like a month till feb though!)


----------



## teal

I'm not due until near the end of Feb so I'm wondering if I'll still be a lovebug! xx


----------



## blackrose

Tricks congrats on 37 weeks ! Good luck BW and phixia sounds good :) Teal I'm not due until the 28th I bet I'll be a march mummy but you never can tell can you ?


----------



## gills8752

Sometimes I wish I wasn't due till the end of Feb - being the end of Jan now and knowing I'm due the beginning of feb makes me think bubs should be here now!! grr! lol

Even hubby is getting annoyed she isn't here yet! We just sit on the sofa all night doing nothing, no going anywhere or nothing. Just sitting waiting. Its like watching paint dry - and I've still potentially got 5 weeks!!! I'm soo begging the midwife to induce me before 40 weeks.

Another thing - I keep waking up wet in the night and get soo excited thinking my water has broken then realise its sweat and even my boobs are sweaty! :haha: 

Funny thing too - apart from finding plug in the bed, :sick: hubby woke me up after falling asleep in bed next to him watching a movie as he got a handful of boobie milk. Must have been slowly leaking during the movie! :haha: 
You gotta love pregnancy!

p.s My mum totally forgot its my birthday 3 days before bubs is due. I was speaking to her on the phone yesterday as she's coming up the week after my due date ( she lives 600 miles away) and was on about buying bits and pieces for bubs when she's up. I was saying she could buy me something and she totally was like "why??" Its my birthday too! :cry::cry:


----------



## MandaAnda

I always wake up a jillion times a night to change position and/or go for a pee, but for the first time last night, the baby was moving so much that he woke me up three times. He's very active during the day and always has a good wiggle when I lay down at night, but he's never woken me from sleep. It begins!

I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow, and she's going to organise a scan to make sure he's head down. I'm so excited! I'm taking my EPO and drinking my RLT and will be upping both each week. Come on baby, don't be late!


----------



## Tricks26

2bananas I bet you will be first hun , this is your second isnt it??

and Im feeling so uncomfortable and I havent slept in days I bet it goes on for another 4 weeks if not more lol xxxxxx


----------



## blaze777

Ok, so today I feel totally different. I feel sick, have major backache, have cramps on and off and just generally feeling rubbish. Another 3 weeks of this?? I hope not


----------



## Beautywithin

gills8752 said:


> omg skin tags everywhere! Literally!! on my bum, on my nipples, under my arms! :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> i have about 5 on my neck under my arms and even 1 on my belly!. they are bloody gross. i no they can be removed... but what actually causes them, i read weight gain? which would be understandable seeing as i have gained 3 stones lol x


----------



## 2bananas

Tricks26 said:


> 2bananas I bet you will be first hun , this is your second isnt it??
> 
> and Im feeling so uncomfortable and I havent slept in days I bet it goes on for another 4 weeks if not more lol xxxxxx

I hope you are right!! Yes, my second baby this one.

My mum had me 2 weeks overdue - which i did with my first.

her second came at 37 weeks and her third at 32 weeks......... im hoping i could fall into the 37 week category with this one, but i think i want it so much im going to have the opposite effect!


----------



## samzi

I thought they were supposed to quieten down near the end :lol: Shes so active today, cant seem to stay still!


----------



## Pixie71

Beautywithin said:


> Morning ladies.. i can now actually say, im due next week! i have been getting period type pains since last night tho! just hope things get going

Hey, i think we are due on the same day!!!! Lets have a race see who pops first!!!!
It really is the final count down for us now!!! Single figures tomorrow.....
xx


----------



## Pixie71

Beautywithin said:


> gills8752 said:
> 
> 
> omg skin tags everywhere! Literally!! on my bum, on my nipples, under my arms! :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> i have about 5 on my neck under my arms and even 1 on my belly!. they are bloody gross. i no they can be removed... but what actually causes them, i read weight gain? which would be understandable seeing as i have gained 3 stones lol x
> 
> 
> I have them too, and some of those red flat marks as well.... since I have been off work I have another 5lbs on, so thats one stone 5 lbs now, my legs are really bloated from the knees down and really swollen at night and my fingers have bloated too, so I can't wear my rings, ah well not long to go now.
> 
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Phexia- Good luck!

2bananas and tricks- Congrats on 37 weeks :)

I really hope I don't end up going overdue into March. 

I won't be DTD to try and evict baby though, it's been so long since me and OH had sex I think I might have forgotten how to! Plus I'm too swollen down there I think :( (Sorry for tmi :blush:) 

I have a couple of really weird skin tags on my nipples too :wacko: xx


----------



## Pixie71

Don't worry we are all saying the same thing here, so swollen its crap! have told oh that he will be confined to bed to catch up on the sex once i am able for it again......
I think we will all be the same
xx


----------



## gills8752

Aww girlies! Wish I could send you some of my willing to dtd! I can't get enough just now! :blush:

I just pulled off my skin tags off my nipples! :haha: They came off really easy!!

TMI - my parps absolutely stink today!! :sick: I'm sure I haven't eaten anything that would make them! I'm blaming baby!! :haha:


----------



## hayley x

Sorry for being random - but how many lovebugs do we already have? theres no where saying whos had their babies :( xxx


----------



## hayley x

:( I have a skin tag on my back, I would certainly pull it off if I could reach it - as soon as bumps gone its GOING!!

I had one on my neck (not in pregnancy) and I tied some cotton on it and pulled it off, it bled for agesss but it didnt grow back :haha: xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

hayley x said:


> Sorry for being random - but how many lovebugs do we already have? theres no where saying whos had their babies :( xxx

Is another thread somewhere that Vinnypeanut started yesterday :)

Gill- Can't believe how much energy you have for :sex: I so cannot be bothered. I even dislike the thought of it at the moment :lol: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Here you go Hayley :flower: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/262745-february-lovebugs-our-new-arrivals.html xx


----------



## hayley x

Ooooh Thank you :flower: :D xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Pixie71 said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies.. i can now actually say, im due next week! i have been getting period type pains since last night tho! just hope things get going
> 
> Hey, i think we are due on the same day!!!! Lets have a race see who pops first!!!!
> It really is the final count down for us now!!! Single figures tomorrow.....
> xxClick to expand...

yes i cant quiet believe it! well i no for sure im having a boy, and they seem to be stubborn, so i would say if you are having a girlie, then you will go first lol x


----------



## gills8752

katy said:


> Gill- Can't believe how much energy you have for :sex: I so cannot be bothered. I even dislike the thought of it at the moment :lol: xx

:haha: I'm surprised too. If it wasn't for swollen bits I'd be doing it more! Once a day is all I can manage without getting too sore! :haha:
:sex: is just soo different when pregnant - and a very good different! :blush:


----------



## littledancer

katy said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> Gill- Can't believe how much energy you have for :sex: I so cannot be bothered. I even dislike the thought of it at the moment :lol: xx
> 
> Oh gawd, I`m totally with you on that front Katy, my hubby is a bit neglected at the moment :blush:Click to expand...


----------



## blackrose

I'm the same . i feel so bad for OH .. I still want to dtd but when it comes down to it ... five minutes in and i'm uncomfortable . Plus he's so careful and worried about my bump I think it puts him off :(


----------



## Pixie71

Beautywithin said:


> Pixie71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies.. i can now actually say, im due next week! i have been getting period type pains since last night tho! just hope things get going
> 
> Hey, i think we are due on the same day!!!! Lets have a race see who pops first!!!!
> It really is the final count down for us now!!! Single figures tomorrow.....
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> yes i cant quiet believe it! well i no for sure im having a boy, and they seem to be stubborn, so i would say if you are having a girlie, then you will go first lol xClick to expand...

In our family all the boys are early and girls late, but this is IVF baby so cant go over due, when I see the doctor this thursday I'll be given a date to go in by if I dont start myself....


----------



## Pixie71

blackrose said:


> I'm the same . i feel so bad for OH .. I still want to dtd but when it comes down to it ... five minutes in and i'm uncomfortable . Plus he's so careful and worried about my bump I think it puts him off :(

He has a belly of his own so we have two bellies to bash! Its been impossible for the last 5 weeks so.... I've warned him to be prepared for when I am fit after the birth......


----------



## vinnypeanut

Pixie71 said:


> blackrose said:
> 
> 
> I'm the same . i feel so bad for OH .. I still want to dtd but when it comes down to it ... five minutes in and i'm uncomfortable . Plus he's so careful and worried about my bump I think it puts him off :(
> 
> He has a belly of his own so we have two bellies to bash! Its been impossible for the last 5 weeks so.... I've warned him to be prepared for when I am fit after the birth......Click to expand...


Haha look out Mr Pixie!!! Im sure he cant wait!!

See this is why my ex is a dumbass! If he had of stayed with me he would of been getting sexytime every night!! Im like a dog on heat at the moment....and nowhere to vent!! Never mind!
x


----------



## teal

Pixie - that's exciting you're in single figures tomorrow and you'll know your date on Thursday! 

I think my baby has moved into a weird position. He keeps stretching out and I can feel my bump stretching on both sides.


----------



## littledancer

vinnypeanut said:


> Pixie71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackrose said:
> 
> 
> I'm the same . i feel so bad for OH .. I still want to dtd but when it comes down to it ... five minutes in and i'm uncomfortable . Plus he's so careful and worried about my bump I think it puts him off :(
> 
> He has a belly of his own so we have two bellies to bash! Its been impossible for the last 5 weeks so.... I've warned him to be prepared for when I am fit after the birth......Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha look out Mr Pixie!!! Im sure he cant wait!!
> 
> See this is why my ex is a dumbass! If he had of stayed with me he would of been getting sexytime every night!! Im like a dog on heat at the moment....and nowhere to vent!! Never mind!
> xClick to expand...

Oh wow! I`m a bit envious! I lost my drive somewhere near my BFP and it hasn`t returned yet!:haha:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Littledancer i wish i could email you mine!! At least it would get some use then! haha x


----------



## littledancer

vinnypeanut said:


> Littledancer i wish i could email you mine!! At least it would get some use then! haha x

Lol, too bad technology has not caught up to that level :haha:


----------



## gills8752

mwahangjod jnfsduo lnfdhguiore lngfjoeai'o;ollf blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyCarly

You ok Gills? haha


----------



## Caz-x

Urm, Gills, U feeling ok ???? :rofl:


----------



## 2bananas

Hows everyone today?

anyone else lost the plot lol


----------



## gills8752

I'm on the brink of losing the plot. I can't believe how much pregnancy can hurt! Not like major pain but constant controlling aching. Bubs must have engaged a bit now, i can't close my legs anymore, my fanny is soooo huge and pushed out, I swear the inside is now the outside. I've a big pain at the top of bump, a sore back, sore hips, my carpel tunnel's got worse overnight and my hands feel sooooo fat and sore. I keep coughing up mucus, still haven't got rid of the cold I got at 22 weeks. Moan moan moan!! :cry::cry:

Anyone doing this with kids as well needs a medal. I can't seem to do anything for myself let alone anyone else. Hubby had to pick me up out of bed this morning to go for a pee. God I'm a miserable moaner! :blush:

Feel free to slap me! :winkwink: :cry:


----------



## MummyCarly

eh Im miserable too, I have back problems still cause she is lying spine 2 spine, I also have my 5yr old son and 8yr old daughter to do everything for.. THANK GOD SCHOOL STARTS AGAIN TOMORROW!! (im in australia) The top of my bump feels bruised my hips are sore everytime istand up or walk i get them shooting pains RIGHT DOWN THERE. 

So dont worry, you're not alone in your moaning Right there with you!

ahh the joys of pregnancy..... lol


----------



## Caz-x

gills8752 said:


> I'm on the brink of losing the plot. I can't believe how much pregnancy can hurt! Not like major pain but constant controlling aching. Bubs must have engaged a bit now, i can't close my legs anymore, my fanny is soooo huge and pushed out, I swear the inside is now the outside. I've a big pain at the top of bump, a sore back, sore hips, my carpel tunnel's got worse overnight and my hands feel sooooo fat and sore. I keep coughing up mucus, still haven't got rid of the cold I got at 22 weeks. Moan moan moan!! :cry::cry:
> 
> Anyone doing this with kids as well needs a medal. I can't seem to do anything for myself let alone anyone else. Hubby had to pick me up out of bed this morning to go for a pee. God I'm a miserable moaner! :blush:
> 
> Feel free to slap me! :winkwink: :cry:


No slap but big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## blackrose

awh gills :hugs:


----------



## gills8752

I shouldn't moan so much! There's people is worse situations than me! A lot of you have kids to look after too. I've only got me :haha: (and hubby but that doenst count really - he can poop and eat by himself now lol)


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> I shouldn't moan so much! There's people is worse situations than me! A lot of you have kids to look after too. I've only got me :haha: (and hubby but that doenst count really - he can poop and eat by himself now lol)

:hugs:

its not long now chickadee!! im feeling your pain.

try and get rest if you can find a comfy position, i know its hard but really - its all going to be over soon and your fanny will be back to normal in a few weeks :haha:

bless you xxxx


----------



## lou_lou1979

sorry you're having a bad time of it gills. sending you a hug :hugs: xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

can anyone tell me what braxton hicks feel like? Yesterday I was getting these period type pains. They only lasted abuot a second and were totally random - not coming every ten minutes or anything like that. I had them sitting down but also when I moved to get up or bend down. I havent had any so far today.

Do you think they are braxton hicks? Or just engaging pains maybe? First time this has happened.

To be honest its scared me a bit. Not because I think its anything wrong, but its made me realise how little time is left before LO starts to make an appearance. I hope it doesnt come early - nursery isnt finished, names not picked, hosp bag not finished. Sorry I dont know why I'm panicking, silly really.


----------



## 2bananas

well i've been getting these cramps for a few days now, like when you are due on and you get that gut churning pain through your tummy. Im guessing they have been braxtons - tummy gets hard on one side too which is odd. But not had them before so cant compare them to anything - difficult to know isnt it !

x


----------



## gills8752

I got braxton hicks back in the 20's but not had any since. Mine felt like tightening's and my tummy got hard. Now I just get the odd grumbling period pain/pressure from bubs.

Dont fret about getting everything finished Lou. My nursery is still a junk room :haha: bubs is sleeping with us for 6 months anyway.


----------



## vinnypeanut

Gills big hugs!!!! Sounds like ur having a real shnitty time!!!

I dont think ive ever had braxtons so cant comment on the pains but alot of pain i feel is babys head moving down i think. And plenty of pressure!

Cant wait for that almighty pop and a "ive wee'd myself" feeling. I just really hope it happens like that!
x


----------



## gills8752

Isn't it slightly worrying that we can't wait to feel a big gush of warm fluid between our legs!?? Surely thats something everyone dreads - the day you become incontinent! :haha:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Haha i know. I was just saying this morning I cant wait to wake up one morning in a big wet patch!


----------



## pinkclaire

My BH feel different at different times, I get them round my back, like a quick tightening, and also I get them at the top of my bump, the bump goes all tight and it makes me feel a bit breathless! they can last anything from 5 seconds to 10 mins but there is no regularity. I mainly get the bump ones when I am sitting down.

I have been to the midwifes today and bubs is fully engaged, so thats what I am putting the period cramping pains down to, ouch it is painful when they start doing that, so could be what it is?

Vinny- you just made me LOL I really want a big pop to happen as well! I dont think it happens to many people though, I lie in bed wishing that it would happen quite a lot lately!

Lou lou, dont panic, not everything needs to be done the second they are here, we're not worrying about the nursery to much as baby will be with us for 6 months, we havent decided on a name, think will just decide when LO is here, so what if it doesnt have a name for a few hours! My mum and dad had me 6 weeks early, they were completely unprepared, the whole house was being carpeted at the time, they had no stuff bought, but they said you manage when you have to and I think thats true!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Claire, 7 days to go......i am sooo jealous!!
Hope u get ur big pop very soon hehe xxx


----------



## Caz-x

I had the big pop, luckily on the toilet at the time or it would have been everywhere :rofl: Still, I think it was the best way for me & hoping for it again this time :)


----------



## pinkclaire

I am really wanting to meet my baby now, but I'm also a bit in denial, I keep thinking at some point anytime from now I am going to get a baby and my whole life will change forever and never be the same again. Obviously I mean this in a good way, but its quite daunting dont you think?


----------



## vinnypeanut

Very daunting!! Although im wishing away the next 3 weeks I cant help but worry how i am gonna be totally responsible for this little mini person and that he'll depend on me 100%. Its hard!
x


----------



## pinkclaire

I cannot tell you how quickly the last 3 weeks has gone for me, only feels like yesterday I hit full term and was winging! So honestly dont worry, your time will come (and hopefully mine!) very soon!


----------



## Caz-x

pinkclaire said:


> I am really wanting to meet my baby now, but I'm also a bit in denial, I keep thinking at some point anytime from now I am going to get a baby and my whole life will change forever and never be the same again. Obviously I mean this in a good way, but its quite daunting dont you think?

It is daunting, and scary hun. But it will change in a good way. I remember being desperate to get out of hosp with my son & was discharged 24 hrs after I had him. We got home, put Kaden on the floor in the front room in his car seat asleep, looked at each other and were like - what now?? Nothing changed much for us initially as he fed,slept,fed,slept etc. The change came when he was a few days old and was more alert. We now sit and wonder what we did with all our time b4, we must have wasted so much & taken so much for granted. A lie in now is absolute bliss - infact if Kaden is still asleep at 7am it is great :rofl: but we wouldnt change it for the world. A cheeky grin or a smile can pull me out of the deepest sleep & make me smile back even tho I feel like a zombie.

Have you got a txt buddy for when you go into labour so that we can all keep updated???


----------



## Caz-x

vinnypeanut said:


> Very daunting!! Although im wishing away the next 3 weeks I cant help but worry how i am gonna be totally responsible for this little mini person and that he'll depend on me 100%. Its hard!
> x

You will be a fab mummy, it all kinda swings into place natrually. :hugs: You will find an inner strength you never knew you had.x


----------



## teal

My cot bed was delivered today and I put it together myself :happydance: 

I'm feeling really overwhelmed at the sight of it though. Just making everything feel more real and I'm also terrified that I'm going to be responsible for a new baby in about a months time! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm glad I'm not the only one! Yep I've got a few peoples numbers from here so no doubt you will be kept updated! Xx


----------



## blackrose

teal said:


> My cot bed was delivered today and I put it together myself :happydance:
> 
> I'm feeling really overwhelmed at the sight of it though. Just making everything feel more real and I'm also terrified that I'm going to be responsible for a new baby in about a months time! xx

I totally understand that feeling , its very overwhelming .


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

pinkclaire said:


> I am really wanting to meet my baby now, but I'm also a bit in denial, I keep thinking at some point anytime from now I am going to get a baby and my whole life will change forever and never be the same again. Obviously I mean this in a good way, but its quite daunting dont you think?

Me too, I flip from complete excitement to sheer terror a few times a day. I worry that I won't be able to look after him properly, or won't be able to tell what he needs. Hopefully it will be as instinctive as everyone says. 



teal said:


> My cot bed was delivered today and I put it together myself :happydance:
> 
> I'm feeling really overwhelmed at the sight of it though. Just making everything feel more real and I'm also terrified that I'm going to be responsible for a new baby in about a months time! xx

Well done you for building your own cotbed! I'm impressed :) No way I could have done ours. I am terrified also, I think it's kinda normal thing to go through at the end. 

Gills- :hugs: sorry you're feeling so bad today. 

I have my follow up growth scan tomorrow, I'm a bit scared because I dunno what the consultant is going to say. Have everything ready though just incase baby does need to come early. xx


----------



## blackrose

:hugs: I'll be thinking off you both tomorrow katy . I don't feel right today at all .. I'm really shaky and dizzy . I think i'll lay down for a bit at see if it improves .


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

blackrose said:


> :hugs: I'll be thinking off you both tomorrow katy . I don't feel right today at all .. I'm really shaky and dizzy . I think i'll lay down for a bit at see if it improves .

Thanks :) Hope you feel better soon. Try having something sugary incase it's low blood sugars :hugs: xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Good luck for 2moro Katy. Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## teal

Katy - I hope tomorrow goes well :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Good luck tomorrow Katy xx

definately get some choc down you blackrose, I told my midwife I was getting dizzy spells and this was her answer, I intend to make use of it!


----------



## blackrose

I love this excuse I'm munching on a dairy milk right now . Yum :)


----------



## teal

Hope the dairy milk helps! :hugs:


----------



## geekone

hey girls, hope you are all well today

just checking in this bub is going no where quick get the odd period type pain but baby has been engaged for over a week](*,)](*,)](*,)

no show and plenty of movement, I am just praying for before the 14th Feb I will be so bored I am bad enough :dohh:

Wishing you all 37+'rs labour :dust: and sleep ahhh sleep would be good, off to clean out my cupboards take care, beauty fingers crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## gills8752

Good luck katy! FIngers crossed for you xxx


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

its a full moon on the 30th :) I wonder if anyone will pop!


----------



## littledancer

Good Luck Katy :)


----------



## 2bananas

good luck for tomorrow Katy!!

xxx


its funny when I hear people say 'we dont know what we did with our time before a bub came along' Its sooooooooooooo true!!!!! I never realised just how much time we did nothing with - it certainly keeps you busy when they get here xx In a good way though :)


----------



## Caz-x

mmmm, got a phonecall a bit ago from my m/w. I had xtra bloods taken last week at my 36 wk appt as I told them I was gettin wierd dizzy spells & shakes etc. Apparently I have a low iron level so need to go n pick up some iron tablets and folic acid, great, that'll really help with the constipation!!! Glad I know why I was getting dizzy etc at least. :)


----------



## vinnypeanut

Caz for the record my iron tablets have the opposite effect on me and "loosen" everything up.

They might be a godsend if ur feeling a bit bunged up.
xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

pinkclaire said:


> My BH feel different at different times, I get them round my back, like a quick tightening, and also I get them at the top of my bump, the bump goes all tight and it makes me feel a bit breathless! they can last anything from 5 seconds to 10 mins but there is no regularity. I mainly get the bump ones when I am sitting down.
> 
> I have been to the midwifes today and bubs is fully engaged, so thats what I am putting the period cramping pains down to, ouch it is painful when they start doing that, so could be what it is?
> 
> Vinny- you just made me LOL I really want a big pop to happen as well! I dont think it happens to many people though, I lie in bed wishing that it would happen quite a lot lately!
> 
> Lou lou, dont panic, not everything needs to be done the second they are here, we're not worrying about the nursery to much as baby will be with us for 6 months, we havent decided on a name, think will just decide when LO is here, so what if it doesnt have a name for a few hours! My mum and dad had me 6 weeks early, they were completely unprepared, the whole house was being carpeted at the time, they had no stuff bought, but they said you manage when you have to and I think thats true!

Thanks claire. I think you are rigth it is probably engaging pains. Bubs will be in our room for first 6 months too so I dont know why I'm panicking!! I think I'm just having one of those days when the reality hits you and you think "oh my god this baby wont stay in my tummy forever and will be making its way out soon and I will actually have a baby in a couple of weeks time!!". and I'm panicking that we wont be prepared and wont know what to do with the poor little thing! Ah, its times like these when I wish I coudl have a nice stiff drink!


----------



## 2bananas

wanna hear something funny - 

i just totally drove myself to asda because i got a craving for marshmallow ice cream wafers wigth chocolate on the edge - wtf!!! they didnt have any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so i had to make do with oyster kind and came home and filled them with ice cream and just scoffed 2 of em!

Was so weird!!! actually couldnt stop myself from going to buy them - oh thinks im nuts.


----------



## 2bananas

wanna hear something funny - 

i just totally drove myself to asda because i got a craving for marshmallow ice cream wafers wigth chocolate on the edge - wtf!!! they didnt have any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so i had to make do with oyster kind and came home and filled them with ice cream and just scoffed 2 of em!

Was so weird!!! actually couldnt stop myself from going to buy them - oh thinks im nuts.


----------



## lou_lou1979

gills8752 said:


> I got braxton hicks back in the 20's but not had any since. Mine felt like tightening's and my tummy got hard. Now I just get the odd grumbling period pain/pressure from bubs.
> 
> Dont fret about getting everything finished Lou. My nursery is still a junk room :haha: bubs is sleeping with us for 6 months anyway.

Mine is a tip at moment. It was nearly finished, then my OH, bless him, decided to put up the curtains. To put up the curtain pole he had to drill a couple of holes. Apparently this meant turning the cot upside down, moving everything round and taking a load of stuff back out the nursery! I can hear the sound of him sawing now??!! I said "what are you doing?" he says "you dont want to know". OMG trying not to panic lol!


----------



## lou_lou1979

katy said:


> pinkclaire said:
> 
> 
> I am really wanting to meet my baby now, but I'm also a bit in denial, I keep thinking at some point anytime from now I am going to get a baby and my whole life will change forever and never be the same again. Obviously I mean this in a good way, but its quite daunting dont you think?
> 
> Me too, I flip from complete excitement to sheer terror a few times a day. I worry that I won't be able to look after him properly, or won't be able to tell what he needs. Hopefully it will be as instinctive as everyone says.
> 
> 
> 
> teal said:
> 
> 
> My cot bed was delivered today and I put it together myself :happydance:
> 
> I'm feeling really overwhelmed at the sight of it though. Just making everything feel more real and I'm also terrified that I'm going to be responsible for a new baby in about a months time! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Well done you for building your own cotbed! I'm impressed :) No way I could have done ours. I am terrified also, I think it's kinda normal thing to go through at the end.
> 
> Gills- :hugs: sorry you're feeling so bad today.
> 
> I have my follow up growth scan tomorrow, I'm a bit scared because I dunno what the consultant is going to say. Have everything ready though just incase baby does need to come early. xxClick to expand...

Good luck Katy :hugs: xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

geekone said:


> hey girls, hope you are all well today
> 
> just checking in this bub is going no where quick get the odd period type pain but baby has been engaged for over a week](*,)](*,)](*,)
> 
> no show and plenty of movement, I am just praying for before the 14th Feb I will be so bored I am bad enough :dohh:
> 
> Wishing you all 37+'rs labour :dust: and sleep ahhh sleep would be good, off to clean out my cupboards take care, beauty fingers crossed for you:hugs:

sending you some labour dust geekone :hugs: I've planned to clean out my kitchen cupboards this week too! And the fridge he he! Must be nesting time :dishes::laundry::hangwashing:


----------



## lou_lou1979

2bananas said:


> wanna hear something funny -
> 
> i just totally drove myself to asda because i got a craving for marshmallow ice cream wafers wigth chocolate on the edge - wtf!!! they didnt have any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so i had to make do with oyster kind and came home and filled them with ice cream and just scoffed 2 of em!
> 
> Was so weird!!! actually couldnt stop myself from going to buy them - oh thinks im nuts.

mmm that sounds nice!!


----------



## 2bananas

lou_lou1979 said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> wanna hear something funny -
> 
> i just totally drove myself to asda because i got a craving for marshmallow ice cream wafers wigth chocolate on the edge - wtf!!! they didnt have any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so i had to make do with oyster kind and came home and filled them with ice cream and just scoffed 2 of em!
> 
> Was so weird!!! actually couldnt stop myself from going to buy them - oh thinks im nuts.
> 
> mmm that sounds nice!!Click to expand...

only now i want to throw up! not agreed with my jippy tummy i've had lately! :dohh:


----------



## Phexia

gills8752 said:


> mwahangjod jnfsduo lnfdhguiore lngfjoeai'o;ollf blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!

I agree!


----------



## blackrose

:blush: What an evening .. I thought baby was trying for an early escape , merely engaging pains and a kidney infection :dohh:


----------



## Pixie71

Hi all, this is first chance to get on line. Had a facial leg massage manicure and pedicure at a friends house today and hope it helps to move things on. Some one asked about parps recently thats me today! The baby is definitely pushing down, defo feels like the inside of my bits are pushed out and am feeling a alot of discomfort. My legs and hands are swollen and puffy. I know we are all fed up but it will all be worth it soon. Can not believe i have so few days left. Oh just asked me what am doing as am posting this from mobile - he called it furious texting just jealous as he can not type as fast!


----------



## teal

blackrose - glad everything is ok :hugs: 

pixie - you really don't have much longer left! 

I have my 36 week appointment and risk assessment this morning. Hoping all goes well so I can deliver at the midwife led unit xx


----------



## ramblinhaggis

RIGHT! Thats IT! I have had enough of pregnancy, I want my babyyyyy!!!!

Morning all. Teal I hope all goes well with your risk assessment etc, sure you should be fine for the midwife unit. I had summer in a midwife led unit in bournemouth, it was fine. xxx


----------



## 2bananas

blackrose said:


> :blush: What an evening .. I thought baby was trying for an early escape , merely engaging pains and a kidney infection :dohh:

oh thats not good - hope you are feeling ok xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy 36 weeks teal!

Max you havent got long either!! you would think it would seem to quicker when you have kids to look after! like hell does it eh?

Im still getting pains... that keep coming and going! i wish now i let the MW do a sweep on my yday.. but she was pretty sure things will start naturally befor i see her again next tueday!

Im in cleaning mode today! gunna resort my hospital bag out aswell x


----------



## MummyCarly

^ Me thinks someone is nesting!! :D


----------



## teal

I'm classed as low risk so I can deliver at the midwife led unit :happydance: She did say that I have to get to at least 37 weeks but I don't see him making an appearance before then. Baby is currently 4/5 palpable. 

Beautywithin - hope things start to happen for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Pixie71

Hi all was really uncomfy all night and had a dream i went into labour, what does that mean! Really want this over. See doc tomorrow and hopefully get on date to go in.


----------



## pinkclaire

That's great news Teal, I am planning on doing the same and it's amazing how much calmer I feel about the birth now I am not going to the big hospital (well if all goes to plan!) 

Blackrose hope your ok. 

BW my house is so clean and tidy now it's rediculous I'm like a women possessed!


----------



## blackrose

Teal , I'm glad your assessment went well . :hugs:


----------



## lou_lou1979

Afternoon all. 

Just thought I'd log on before Neighbours starts he he!

Teal: Good news! 

Blackrose: poor you hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## 2bananas

Hi girls.

having a lot of pain on my cervix today. is anyone else? I can feel soreness and irritation and it feels like a scratching sensation, its bugging the hell out of me.

No show or discharge or anything but its just this constant annoyance!! ARRRRGGGGGGGHhhhhh!!!!

Im getting so pissed off! Also - got 3 hours sleep last night and im hanging but cant sleep now or i'll never sleep tonight. My pelvis is awful and last night when I rolled over in bed I let out an actual loud scream - OH jumped a mile, but it felt like it had snapped or something and gave me the fright of my life.

Im so miserable today!!

Hope you are all ok! x


----------



## teal

2bananas - hope things happen for you soon :hugs: 

Part of my filling came out today :( my mum found it amusing that I'm more concerned about going to the dentist next week than I am about having a baby next month :rofl: ugh I hate the dentist :(


----------



## 2bananas

teal said:


> 2bananas - hope things happen for you soon :hugs:
> 
> Part of my filling came out today :( my mum found it amusing that I'm more concerned about going to the dentist next week than I am about having a baby next month :rofl: ugh I hate the dentist :(

oh i feel bad for you - i cant cope with dentists - just hearing the phrase 'check up' makes me go into a cold sweat! hope its not causing you any discomfort x


----------



## teal

It's not causing me any discomfort. When I called to make an appointment the receptionist said that if it starts to hurt then I've to go down any day at 8:50 for an emergency appointment. Here's hoping it's ok until next Wednesday. 
I'll be completely stressed about it come Wednesday but at least I'll be 37 weeks then! lol xx


----------



## gills8752

Lana you are so going to pop before me!! AHhhh!! Not fair!!!! (well its perfectly fair but I want to go first! hahaha)


----------



## littledancer

2bananas- I get this from time to time, it kinda feels like the baby is 'bumping' into my cervix forcefully and then it goes away...


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Great news Teal :) 

2bananas- I get that too, it really hurts and he does it quite a lot, literally feels like he's scratching with his nails. Ouch! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

I love going to the dentist.....i really dont know why. Touch wood, to this day ive never had to have any work done so maybe thats why but i find my check ups really relaxing!

xx


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Lana you are so going to pop before me!! AHhhh!! Not fair!!!! (well its perfectly fair but I want to go first! hahaha)

wish i had your confidence!

i just dont feel like im going to go any time soon :cry:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

vinnypeanut said:


> I love going to the dentist.....i really dont know why. Touch wood, to this day ive never had to have any work done so maybe thats why but i find my check ups really relaxing!
> 
> xx

Crazy lady!! :haha:

I hate the dentist xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

katy said:


> vinnypeanut said:
> 
> 
> I love going to the dentist.....i really dont know why. Touch wood, to this day ive never had to have any work done so maybe thats why but i find my check ups really relaxing!
> 
> xx
> 
> Crazy lady!! :haha:
> 
> I hate the dentist xxClick to expand...

Haha im the same with the optician. Love it! I dont know why. Suppose im lucky that ive never had to have work on my eyes or teeth.
I bet once i have my first filling or something i will start to hate the dentist too.
Also im with a private dentist and hes this big fat jolly old man that reminds me of santa and hes always making jokes so i look forward to seeing him. Haha how sad do i sound!?


----------



## teal

I hate the dentist :( I've not had to have much work done but I still hate it! I hate the smell of the place and the sound effects from the waiting room. 

Katy - congrats on full term xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

39 weeks today and nothing :( i went from having the worst pains last week to nothing now. im so tired and sore and getting miserable. i feel like i cant do anything i just want her here. im debating crying to my doctor tommrrow and like beging for somthing i can barly get out of bed without crying in pain.


----------



## geekone

evening girls, all still here then??

Ah well it will be our turn soon, I feel sick today like morning sickness very strange but that is all maybe I have eaten to many jaffa cakes :rofl:

Went and bought my car seat today :happydance: come baby we are all ready now :happydance:

Purple_kiwi chin up we all have those days this end bit of pregnancy sucks :hugs:


----------



## purple_kiwi

geekone said:


> evening girls, all still here then??
> 
> Ah well it will be our turn soon, I feel sick today like morning sickness very strange but that is all maybe I have eaten to many jaffa cakes :rofl:
> 
> Went and bought my car seat today :happydance: come baby we are all ready now :happydance:
> 
> Purple_kiwi chin up we all have those days this end bit of pregnancy sucks :hugs:

i know just sucks waiting i wanna hold her so much and i have so much for her lol.. me and OH have got her coming home outfit and a welcome to the world gift i picked the gift a soft winnie the pooh that does a lullaby when u squeez it and he picked out out a cute winnie the pooh outfit lol.. at the beganing of the month he kept saying she needs to stay in there and now about 5 times a day he asks if she gonna come out soon :kiss: so sweet lol he said seeing other babies now make him want ours more lol :dohh: bout time he understands how im feeling lol


----------



## 2bananas

purple_kiwi said:


> geekone said:
> 
> 
> evening girls, all still here then??
> 
> Ah well it will be our turn soon, I feel sick today like morning sickness very strange but that is all maybe I have eaten to many jaffa cakes :rofl:
> 
> Went and bought my car seat today :happydance: come baby we are all ready now :happydance:
> 
> Purple_kiwi chin up we all have those days this end bit of pregnancy sucks :hugs:
> 
> i know just sucks waiting i wanna hold her so much and i have so much for her lol.. me and OH have got her coming home outfit and a welcome to the world gift i picked the gift a soft winnie the pooh that does a lullaby when u squeez it and he picked out out a cute winnie the pooh outfit lol.. at the beganing of the month he kept saying she needs to stay in there and now about 5 times a day he asks if she gonna come out soon :kiss: so sweet lol he said seeing other babies now make him want ours more lol :dohh: bout time he understands how im feeling lolClick to expand...

she'll be here before you know it :hugs: x


----------



## teal

I can't believe how close we're all getting! 
Although I'm near the end of the queue! xx


----------



## Pixie71

So uncomfy I've been crying, am totally fed up and want baby out nowwwwwwww!!!! please...
39 week check up tomorrow, hope he says friday for inducing me....


----------



## MummyCarly

*FULL TERM TODAY!!!*

Damn Ticker not updating!! (Prob cause im in australia)


----------



## Pixie71

MummyCarly said:


> *FULL TERM TODAY!!!*
> 
> Damn Ticker not updating!! (Prob cause im in australia)

Congrats xx


----------



## teal

aww pixie :hugs: Hope you get good news at your appointment tomorrow. 

mummycarly - congrats on full term :happydance: xx


----------



## 2bananas

Pixie71 said:


> So uncomfy I've been crying, am totally fed up and want baby out nowwwwwwww!!!! please...
> 39 week check up tomorrow, hope he says friday for inducing me....

:flower:

ahh, its not long to go sweet xxxxx

:hugs:


----------



## littledancer

MummyCarly said:


> *FULL TERM TODAY!!!*
> 
> Damn Ticker not updating!! (Prob cause im in australia)

:thumbup: YAY- exciting!!!


----------



## 2bananas

MummyCarly said:


> *FULL TERM TODAY!!!*
> 
> Damn Ticker not updating!! (Prob cause im in australia)

:happydance:

whoop whoop!! xx


----------



## littledancer

Pixie71 said:


> So uncomfy I've been crying, am totally fed up and want baby out nowwwwwwww!!!! please...
> 39 week check up tomorrow, hope he says friday for inducing me....


aww, sorry you're feeling poorly- *sending labour dust*


----------



## gills8752

I wish I had a magical answer for all our woes. :cry:

On a funny note, my carpal tunnel is slowly getting worse that at night times when I try to scroll on my laptop mouse pad I can't feel it! :haha: The tips of my fingers have gone totally numb lol - its like my hands are possessed sometimes! (hmm maybe I can use that excuse for eating too many biscuits - honest, I can't feel my hands, they must be possessed!!)

I've got that pain in the back of my ribs back again - think bubs crawling up my spine - ahhhh!!


----------



## Pixie71

littledancer said:
 

> Pixie71 said:
> 
> 
> So uncomfy I've been crying, am totally fed up and want baby out nowwwwwwww!!!! please...
> 39 week check up tomorrow, hope he says friday for inducing me....
> 
> 
> aww, sorry you're feeling poorly- *sending labour dust*Click to expand...

Aw thanks heres hoping for developments!


----------



## teal

Hope everyone is doing ok today :flower:


----------



## Beautywithin

39 weeks :happydance::happydance: i cant quiet believe the end is now in sight x


----------



## teal

beautywithin - congrats on 39 weeks :happydance: xx


----------



## hellohefalump

Tip from my midwife: nipple twiddling! Or anything that'll make nipples go erect, then soft, then erect, then soft again. Apparently it releases Oxytocin (labour chemical). 

So I've been trying this, and I've found that if I twiddle my nipples at the same time as a Braxton Hick contraction, it sets off my 'let down' reflex in my boobs (strange pain) that I remember from when I breastfed my daughter. So it must be doing something...


----------



## Caz-x

congrats on 39 weeks Beautywithin xx


----------



## blackrose

Congrats BW :hugs: . cute avatar pic Teal.


----------



## blackrose

teal said:


> I can't believe how close we're all getting!
> Although I'm near the end of the queue! xx

Me too :dohh:


----------



## pinkclaire

I've heard of the nipple tweeking as well! Happy 39 weeks BW, we are so close, I just wish I knew whether it's 1 day or 3 weeks I've got to wait! Lol.


----------



## geekone

Hi Girls

I am still here and still leaking no contractions going back for a hospital apointment at 2pm to see how things are, dont want to go on a drip on saturday come on labour!!

Hope you are all well :happydance:


----------



## 2bananas

Beautywithin said:


> 39 weeks :happydance::happydance: i cant quiet believe the end is now in sight x

yay!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## 2bananas

teal said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok today :flower:

well actually no - im in lots of pain but im going to try not to moan today :blush:

So yes - started the day off with tea and donut with a couple of friends and then have come home ready to watch desperate housewives from last night and lie on the couch.

Really having some odd sensations going on though and pain is increasing down below so im hoping bub is maybe going to make an early appearance.

I predicted a date of tomorrow and him weiging 8lb 1oz so if tomorrow comes and goes then i going to be peeved! lol


Hope you are well today teal :)


----------



## pinkclaire

geekone said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I am still here and still leaking no contractions going back for a hospital apointment at 2pm to see how things are, dont want to go on a drip on saturday come on labour!!
> 
> Hope you are all well :happydance:

Good luck I am so jealous! Maybe you should get nipple tweaking hehe.


----------



## 2bananas

geekone said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I am still here and still leaking no contractions going back for a hospital apointment at 2pm to see how things are, dont want to go on a drip on saturday come on labour!!
> 
> Hope you are all well :happydance:

I was fully expecting your birth announcement today!!! Hopefully things are going to really get going!! xx


----------



## blackrose

I cant wait to start hearing about more baby lovebugs arriving . Ugh I don't feel right today :(


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

2bananas said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok today :flower:
> 
> well actually no - im in lots of pain but im going to try not to moan today :blush:
> 
> So yes - started the day off with tea and donut with a couple of friends and then have come home ready to watch desperate housewives from last night and lie on the couch.
> 
> Really having some odd sensations going on though and pain is increasing down below so im hoping bub is maybe going to make an early appearance.
> 
> I predicted a date of tomorrow and him weiging 8lb 1oz so if tomorrow comes and goes then i going to be peeved! lol
> 
> 
> Hope you are well today teal :)Click to expand...

I swear the pain I feel down below, feels as if the baby is about to fall out...I woke up last night thinking I had started as my belly was aching & rock solid....dunno if I can stand 4 weeks of this....but I'm not complaining..

Feel ur pain 2bananas, hope ur little one obliges tomorrow :)


----------



## pinkclaire

There must be some lovebugs right round the corner!


----------



## blackrose

Pinkclaire , where did you get your surprise baby blinkie ??


----------



## pinkclaire

blackrose said:


> Pinkclaire , where did you get your surprise baby blinkie ??

It's good isn't it! I think it's babytalkzone if you google it. They have loads of blinkies on there xx


----------



## blackrose

I love it :)


----------



## pinkclaire

You can have it to I don't mind! Xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Full term for me today aswell :D

Finally feels like im getting somewhere....although im fully aware that the next 3 weeks are gonna be the longest of my life!!

Come on ladies we need some more lovebugs....im bored and want to be updating the arrivals thread!!
x


----------



## pinkclaire

Congrats on full term vinny xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Thought I was going to be an early lovebug yesterday.... but nothing further yet :nope:. Had loose bowels :blush:, felt very heavy down there!, very low aches and for last week ive been losing blood streaked mucus discharge, all signs that its hopefully not too far off, but id like another week at least, just to give her a bit more cooking time :winkwink:. xx


----------



## teal

vinny - congrats on full term :happydance:


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Full term for me today aswell :D
> 
> Finally feels like im getting somewhere....although im fully aware that the next 3 weeks are gonna be the longest of my life!!
> 
> Come on ladies we need some more lovebugs....im bored and want to be updating the arrivals thread!!
> x

yay for 37 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Pixie71

Hi all,
Well I saw the obstetrician and he gave me and baby full bill of health, baby is still high up and not ready for birth. he is not concerned that the clinic said IVF/ICSI can not go over due date, have an appt to see him on due date next thursday if I havent gone naturally by then, he said that induction often leads to a section and he would rather not go that way unless necessary. So still got the bump for a while.
On a funny note .... I ordered a jacket from littlewoods (WJ9441L) in a size 12 reduced to &#8364;14.50 and it was to be a treat after birth, it arrived today and I was able to button it over the 39 week bump, go figure!!!!!!!
xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

congrats Vinnie and BW on your milestones :flower: xx

I feel so tired today I really cant be bothered to do anything...but so much I need to do today :nope: Better shift my bum now or I'll never move!


----------



## 2bananas

I just had a really nice treat.

I work for boots and they just sent me £100 of vouchers to spend, isnt that nice, didnt know we got that - nice of them and everything - still havnt sent me back my bloody matB1 form though have they so still cant apply for my MA Grrrr!!! Sent a letter saying it is being sorted though so I'll give them another few days since they just gave me something nice lol

Oh what to buy!!!!


----------



## 2bananas

Pixie71 said:


> Hi all,
> Well I saw the obstetrician and he gave me and baby full bill of health, baby is still high up and not ready for birth. he is not concerned that the clinic said IVF/ICSI can not go over due date, have an appt to see him on due date next thursday if I havent gone naturally by then, he said that induction often leads to a section and he would rather not go that way unless necessary. So still got the bump for a while.
> On a funny note .... I ordered a jacket from littlewoods (WJ9441L) in a size 12 reduced to 14.50 and it was to be a treat after birth, it arrived today and I was able to button it over the 39 week bump, go figure!!!!!!!
> xx

you'll have to send it back for a 10!! :thumbup:


----------



## gills8752

2bananas said:


> I just had a really nice treat.
> 
> I work for boots and they just sent me £100 of vouchers to spend, isnt that nice, didnt know we got that - nice of them and everything - still havnt sent me back my bloody matB1 form though have they so still cant apply for my MA Grrrr!!! Sent a letter saying it is being sorted though so I'll give them another few days since they just gave me something nice lol
> 
> Oh what to buy!!!!

Aww thats lovely!! Now go spend it on bubble bath and make up not baby stuff! :haha:


----------



## samzi

I thought my waters started going last night cos i stood up and walked to another room and felt a trickle. went and checked but i think it was just cm. had nothing since.

38 weeks on sunday!


----------



## gills8752

samzi said:


> I thought my waters started going last night cos i stood up and walked to another room and felt a trickle. went and checked but i think it was just cm. had nothing since.
> 
> 38 weeks on sunday!

Awww, your being teased!! I thought I had a little leak on the loo just now as I wiped but it smelt like pee - doh - I just pee'd on my hand!! :haha::haha:


----------



## samzi

:haha:
im saying i think it was cm...i investigated and there was no smell to it at all, so i deffo hadnt pee'd myself :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrat on full term VP and congrats on 39 weeks BW :)

Hope everyone has had a good day. xx


----------



## Pixie71

2bananas said:


> I just had a really nice treat.
> 
> I work for boots and they just sent me £100 of vouchers to spend, isnt that nice, didnt know we got that - nice of them and everything - still havnt sent me back my bloody matB1 form though have they so still cant apply for my MA Grrrr!!! Sent a letter saying it is being sorted though so I'll give them another few days since they just gave me something nice lol
> 
> Oh what to buy!!!!

Treat yourself first - perfumes and make up and creams etc for afterwards, that was nice of them.


----------



## teal

2bananas- that was really nice! I agree you should treat yourself! xx


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas - Oooh, how lovely to have that money to spend on yourself. All that perfume & stuff. I'd deff be stocking up on Soap n Glory stuff, I luvs it I does:haha: Make sure you treat yourself stuff & not spend it on baby, I think you deserve it after being pregnant & uncomfy for so long :flower:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I agree, you should definitely get yourself some nice bits and pieces :) Xx


----------



## blackrose

Nothing as good as treating yourself a little , I have to go for monitoring and a check up tomorrow. the GP thinks I may have a slight reduction in fluid around baby so i'm a wee bit worried and trying to distract myself .


----------



## 2bananas

blackrose said:


> Nothing as good as treating yourself a little , I have to go for monitoring and a check up tomorrow. the GP thinks I may have a slight reduction in fluid around baby so i'm a wee bit worried and trying to distract myself .


Hope all goes ok tomorrow - i am sure it is fine xx :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

blackrose said:


> Nothing as good as treating yourself a little , I have to go for monitoring and a check up tomorrow. the GP thinks I may have a slight reduction in fluid around baby so i'm a wee bit worried and trying to distract myself .

Hope everything goes well tomorrow. I got told yest I had low fluid so have to go back for monitoring on Sat, from the quick google I did (yes I'm naughty I know :blush:) it doesn't seem to be too huge a problem. xx


----------



## blackrose

I had a sneaky google myself :blush: , it doesn't seem to serious so I'll try keep my head about me .


----------



## vinnypeanut

Blackrose i hope everything goes okay 2moro! I'll be thinking of you.

I wonder how Hayley is getting on....i hope everything goes okay.

Katy can tara not get online at all or is it just b&b she cant get onto?
xx


----------



## Caz-x

katy said:


> blackrose said:
> 
> 
> Nothing as good as treating yourself a little , I have to go for monitoring and a check up tomorrow. the GP thinks I may have a slight reduction in fluid around baby so i'm a wee bit worried and trying to distract myself .
> 
> Hope everything goes well tomorrow. I got told yest I had low fluid so have to go back for monitoring on Sat, from the quick google I did (yes I'm naughty I know :blush:) it doesn't seem to be too huge a problem. xxClick to expand...

Hope everythings ok for you both :hugs:


----------



## blackrose

Congrats on full term VP I just noticed there ops !


----------



## pinkclaire

vinnypeanut said:


> Blackrose i hope everything goes okay 2moro! I'll be thinking of you.
> 
> I wonder how Hayley is getting on....i hope everything goes okay.
> 
> Katy can tara not get online at all or is it just b&b she cant get onto?
> xx

I just heard from Hayley, baby's happy, her bp is stable, they have broke her waters now which took some doing aparently but she's doing ok xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Thanks for the update PC.......I am sooo jealous shes gonna get to meet her little one.
Im fed up of the twitches and wondering "is it? isnt it?"

Its really starting to play with my head :(

x


----------



## teal

blackrose - hope all goes well tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## geekone

so good for hayley, I thought I would be next but I am still here. I think I might go tweek my nipples :haha: Ihad a really strong chili dish for dinner come on baby and other LBs congrats to all you 37 weeks :happydance:


----------



## MummyCarly

Hey Ladies, Just popping in to check on everyone! :)

Congrats on Full term Vinny!
I hope everything is ok with Hayley.

Stupid back pain wont give me a break :( Walking helps but then swells my feet haha And then when I sit my feet feel better and my back pains up! Cant win

Soon enough we will all be holding our babies and forgetting all this pregnancy pain (Well I hope so haha!)


----------



## vinnypeanut

Congrats to you too on full term Mummy Carly.
The back pain & swollen feet must be the 37week curse!! Its killing me too.

Im snuggled in bed now with my feet elevated, a big bowl of chocolate,vanilla & toffee ice cream and the whole of season 5 on "The hills"

:D
xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

VP- Toots is on now :)

I know what you mean about not knowing if it means anything whenever you get a twinge, i'm the same. I sneezed last night and was thinking "what would I have done if my waters had gone then", it does mess with your head. 

Good luck to Hayley, her LO is gonna be a Jan baby :) xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

VP- Jealous...i love the hills :) I don't have MTV though so never get to watch it anymore :( xx


----------



## Pixie71

Good luck blackrose. Xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Katy i dont have a tv in the bedroom anymore....moved it out when i decorated and never moved it back in.....but i watch it on a website called tvblinx!!

xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Did you guys see sparkle bump had her baby? X


----------



## vinnypeanut

pinkclaire said:


> Did you guys see sparkle bump had her baby? X

Just seen....congratulations sparkle bump!!!

I dont have her on the due date list but will update the arrivals thread with her bundle of joy now :flower:

xxx


----------



## blackrose

Awh congrats sparklebump :flower: , ugh I should be asleep !


----------



## pinkclaire

I am very jealous! Lol, well it's got to happen soon for me, it's weird I've gone into denial that it's going to happen I think! X


----------



## blackrose

Any day now PC :hugs:


----------



## pinkclaire

Yeah true blackrose just need to be patient which I'm not very good at! Bring on the pain lol x


----------



## hellohefalump

I think my waters just broke.....!!!! *excited* and I feel all crampy and a bit nauseus.


----------



## gills8752

According to the weather report Its cloudy here - nope more snow! :haha:

Lying in bed last night and hubby leaned over me to turn off the lamp to save me turning, as he turned his bits brushed against my boobs and instantly sprong awake ;) (we sleep naked! lol) So I said " How can you still find me sexy with this big stretchy bump and extra flab!" to which he replies " I don't know!!!" I couldn't smack him hard enough!! He doesn't know why I'm sexy!!!! lmfao Cheeky bugger!!!


----------



## samzi

:rofl: the cheek of him


----------



## Caz-x

hellohefalump said:


> I think my waters just broke.....!!!! *excited* and I feel all crampy and a bit nauseus.

oooh, exciting.


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> According to the weather report Its cloudy here - nope more snow! :haha:
> 
> Lying in bed last night and hubby leaned over me to turn off the lamp to save me turning, as he turned his bits brushed against my boobs and instantly sprong awake ;) (we sleep naked! lol) So I said " How can you still find me sexy with this big stretchy bump and extra flab!" to which he replies " I don't know!!!" I couldn't smack him hard enough!! He doesn't know why I'm sexy!!!! lmfao Cheeky bugger!!!

lol


----------



## 2bananas

hellohefalump said:


> I think my waters just broke.....!!!! *excited* and I feel all crampy and a bit nauseus.

any update??? xx


----------



## Tricks26

Morning ladies how are we all this morning!!!! I finished work for mat leave yesterday dont think it has sunk in yet though!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## samzi

im not too bad. got the mw this arvo, hoping baby is a bit more engaged!


----------



## blaze777

Full term today :)


----------



## gills8752

Congrats Blaze! :hugs:

Fingers crossed samzi! don't get too exited though, I was only on brim at 36 weeks :( 38 weeks today and I don't think she's moved down as she feels the same. I'm thinking she's staying out of there until labour time :haha:

Something else hubby said too, as he was getting dressed this morning, I commented on my rubbish ironing skills saying I wish I could iron better as his shirt was looking a bit crumpled despite my 3 hour ironing effort, he replied "yeah, it could be better" He's working his way to a slap! But he is definatly not getting out of having :sex: tonight though! :haha:


----------



## teal

blaze - congrats on full term! :happydance: 

samzi - hope your mw appointment goes well! 

tricks - I finished up at work a few weeks a go and it took me a while to get used to it. Didn't feel real at first! xx


----------



## Pixie71

gills8752 said:


> According to the weather report Its cloudy here - nope more snow! :haha:
> 
> Lying in bed last night and hubby leaned over me to turn off the lamp to save me turning, as he turned his bits brushed against my boobs and instantly sprong awake ;) (we sleep naked! lol) So I said " How can you still find me sexy with this big stretchy bump and extra flab!" to which he replies " I don't know!!!" I couldn't smack him hard enough!! He doesn't know why I'm sexy!!!! lmfao Cheeky bugger!!!

LOL cheeky of him, but of course we are even sexier cos they cant have it...... wait till afterwards....
:haha:


----------



## Pixie71

hellohefalump said:


> I think my waters just broke.....!!!! *excited* and I feel all crampy and a bit nauseus.

Lucky you, any news?
xx


----------



## Pixie71

gills8752 said:


> Congrats Blaze! :hugs:
> 
> Fingers crossed samzi! don't get too exited though, I was only on brim at 36 weeks :( 38 weeks today and I don't think she's moved down as she feels the same. I'm thinking she's staying out of there until labour time :haha:
> 
> Something else hubby said too, as he was getting dressed this morning, I commented on my rubbish ironing skills saying I wish I could iron better as his shirt was looking a bit crumpled despite my 3 hour ironing effort, he replied "yeah, it could be better" He's working his way to a slap! But he is definatly not getting out of having :sex: tonight though! :haha:

Cheeky bugger! My OH didnt iron when I met him, now he is so particular that he does it instead........


----------



## 2bananas

congrats on full term blaze!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats on full term blaze :)

Good luck for your appointment Samzi.

Helloheffalump- Hope all is going well, how exciting.

Gill- your hubby is such a charmer eh? :lol: xx


----------



## gills8752

katy said:


> Gill- your hubby is such a charmer eh? :lol: xx

Totally eh!! well he's not getting out of the rumpy pumpy tonight no matter how much he insults me hhaahaha. I'm getting this babba out!!


----------



## samzi

all is fine as usual :happydance:

shes now 3/5's rather then 4/5's engaged. so thats a good sign :) hopefully i wont have to see the mw again :lol: as the next time is 2 days before my edd and i hope i dont get to it!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

gills8752 said:


> katy said:
> 
> 
> Gill- your hubby is such a charmer eh? :lol: xx
> 
> Totally eh!! well he's not getting out of the rumpy pumpy tonight no matter how much he insults me hhaahaha. I'm getting this babba out!!Click to expand...

:rofl: 

I said to my OH last night...we're going to try and have sex one day this weekend, just so you know. He was like....erm....are we? :lol:

We haven't done it in about 6 months and I'm a wee bit scared but want to know I've done all I can to make my sweep or whatever on Tuesday successful xx


----------



## samzi

my OH refuses to come near me in that way until shes out. the spoilsport. il have to stick to curries and pineapple i think :lol:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Glad your appointment went well samzi :) 

I wish I knew if my LO was engaged at all or not. For anyone who's LO is engaged....did you notice more pressure in your bum once they did? Like it feels kind like you need to number 2 but you don't? :blush: xx


----------



## gills8752

I'd lend you all my hubby if I could - he's making a very good effort to poke her out! hahaha I think we're having more sex now than when we were trying to conceive! :haha:


----------



## samzi

tbh ive had none of that. ive just been having cramps under bump lately. dunno if its different for everyone. i guess when she is fully engaged then it will feel like theres a bowling ball between my legs :rofl:


----------



## blackrose

Blaze woop your full term :) , any word from hellohefalump . CTG went fine :) baby is active and engaged , fluid is fine but will be checked weekly .


----------



## Pixie71

Hi Blackrose, glad all is well, I had a CTG yesterday too, its amazing to hear the heart beat and how fast it goes when they move, the scan showed baby was well too and the doctor wants me back in a week on due date, so want to go early.......


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Glad everything went well blackrose. xx


----------



## teal

blackrose - glad everything went well xx


----------



## gills8752

Good news black rose! :hugs:


----------



## blackrose

Thanks everyone :) Pixie ctg is insane hearing the little heart working away ! I'm off for a nap now as I didn't sleep at all .


----------



## vinnypeanut

Blackrose glad everything went well!!
Gills if i send u my credit card details can i borrow ur hubby for the evening? haha.
I would do anything to get little man out now!!

On another note; I cant stop eating cheese on toast (i dont even like it that much) and it has to have oregano on it!
And i've convinced myself the bedroom is really dusty! Im off to pile everything onto the bed or into the cot and hoover til the cows come home!!
Then im gonna scrub everything down, polish and clean the mirrors!!

I HATE cleaning!
x


----------



## teal

vinny - I've been cleaning so much lately. No idea where it's come from. I'm still not happy with it. If I hoover any more I'm going to suck the carpets up! xx


----------



## Pixie71

Looks like my OH is the nester in this family as he hoovers every day. Went into teenage daughters room - her idea of cleaning - stick it in any drawer and onto bottom of wardrobe!!!!!!!
Ive redone it all and left her with some bits to do, done some washing and thats about it in relation to nesting for me.
OMG my dog has just done the most disgusting fart inthe kitchen where I am and disappeared out the door, how nice..... tune me in for dirty nappies.
Talking about nappies - anyone thinking of going eco friendly and doing the mother care or other terry resuable shaped nappies?


----------



## hellohefalump

Nothing happening here... I went to the hospital to get checked out and they said my fore waters had broke, but then baby had put his head down, plugging up the hole! So I've been sent home until something happens :-(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope things start up again for you soon helloheffalump.

Yay for the nesting VP- I seem to have completely missed that stage. My house needs cleaning but I can't be arsed xx


----------



## Pixie71

hellohefalump said:


> Nothing happening here... I went to the hospital to get checked out and they said my fore waters had broke, but then baby had put his head down, plugging up the hole! So I've been sent home until something happens :-(

Gosh, hope it moves along soon for you hun.
xx


----------



## blackrose

hellohefalump said:


> Nothing happening here... I went to the hospital to get checked out and they said my fore waters had broke, but then baby had put his head down, plugging up the hole! So I've been sent home until something happens :-(

Hope things get moving soon :hugs:


----------



## Rach28

Hope things get going again soon helloheffalump :thumbup:

Glad things are ok with you blackrose :O) We are 36 weeks tomorrow EEk!!

I am mega happy at the mo as today I finished work for mat leave :happydance::happydance:

ooo and more lovebugs have arrived I see, the list on the new arrivals thread has grown!


----------



## blackrose

Rach28 said:


> Hope things get going again soon helloheffalump :thumbup:
> 
> Glad things are ok with you blackrose :O) We are 36 weeks tomorrow EEk!!
> 
> I am mega happy at the mo as today I finished work for mat leave :happydance::happydance:
> 
> ooo and more lovebugs have arrived I see, the list on the new arrivals thread has grown!

I know :hugs: its sooo exciting ! not long till we're praying for labour dust too . Glad your on your mat leave take the time to rest while you can now , if you can avoid the cleaning bug that we all seem to have caught .


----------



## gills8752

vinnypeanut said:


> Blackrose glad everything went well!!
> Gills if i send u my credit card details can i borrow ur hubby for the evening? haha.
> I would do anything to get little man out now!!
> 
> On another note; I cant stop eating cheese on toast (i dont even like it that much) and it has to have oregano on it!
> And i've convinced myself the bedroom is really dusty! Im off to pile everything onto the bed or into the cot and hoover til the cows come home!!
> Then im gonna scrub everything down, polish and clean the mirrors!!
> 
> I HATE cleaning!
> x

Hahaha I was gonna lend him for free but if you want to pay....pmsl!


----------



## 2bananas

hellohefalump said:


> Nothing happening here... I went to the hospital to get checked out and they said my fore waters had broke, but then baby had put his head down, plugging up the hole! So I've been sent home until something happens :-(

fingers crossed for you it wont be long!!!

glad all was well at your appointment Blackrose.

Hope everyone has a good evening!

Im still living in hope that my prediction will be right and I will have this baby by the end of today - but since I havn't had so much as a braxton since about 10am this morning I dont think it's going to happen! :nope:

Boo hoo............. off to sulk!


----------



## blackrose

Awwwh two bannanas , you never know its early yet:hugs: . 
I have a question , does anyone know when its ok to start drinking RLT ? I keep getting conflicting advice , and I want to feel like I'm getting myself prepared .


----------



## gills8752

Aww hellofalump - hopefully it'll come soon! XX

RLT - I've been drinking since 32 weeks lol. It won't bring on labour but strengthen the contractions so when it does start it'll make 2nd stage labour easier. xx


----------



## blackrose

Thats exactly why I want to take it , I just want to make labour as easy as possible :blush: . Right so I think I'll start it tonight .


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm having contractions again! This time they're quite painful, and I've been having them regularly, getting closer together since about 6.30pm! My tens machine is GOOD, I would definately recommend it. 

I really really really really really hope things carry on now...


----------



## samzi

goodluck hun!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Ohhh good luck that sounds very promising!!

I hope it carries on for u this time.
I feel like im overdue :/ seriously on a huge downer that im still pregnant.
Im being soo impatient (as everyone keeps telling me) but i really cant help it.
Wish there was something u could do to start off labour!!

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I just have a feeling something might happen for me soon. Been cleaning like mad, bump has dropped even more, had on and off back pain and my um...bowels have been a bit loose today :blush: I had a poke around up there and my cervix feels really soft and a bit open, and I think I could feel his head :shock: not his actual head but there was a big hard thing all around my cervix :wacko: xx


----------



## Pixie71

Oh hope this it for you so hellohefalump. Having a feel to see is a good idea might get oh to do that!


----------



## purple_kiwi

i feel like im going to be pregnant forever. i wore a red shirt today OH looked at me and said i looked like a tomato ! i feel so round and huge. and sex to help things along is a LIE!! men created that it doesnt work lol i feel like im trying everything walking and everything included and shes still cozy in there.


----------



## Pixie71

I think we just have to wait until they decide to make their debuts!


----------



## pinkclaire

Don't worry you two I'm still waiting as well with no sign of bubs coming now! Just got to try and be patient which is the hardest thing in the world right now lol.


----------



## hellohefalump

i've got a baby boy! his name is michael and he was born at 2.20am! i'll post More detail when I get home. he weighs 7lb 15oz, exactly what my daughter weighed!


----------



## MummyCarly

Oh hellohefalump!!! Congrats hun!! Cant wait to see some pictures :D


----------



## teal

hellohefalump said:


> i've got a baby boy! his name is michael and he was born at 2.20am! i'll post More detail when I get home. he weighs 7lb 15oz, exactly what my daughter weighed!

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Caz-x

hellohefalump said:


> i've got a baby boy! his name is michael and he was born at 2.20am! i'll post More detail when I get home. he weighs 7lb 15oz, exactly what my daughter weighed!

Congratulations hun, looking forward to seeing some pics xx


----------



## teal

There have been loads of birth announcements lately! So exciting! 
It's nearly February :happydance: xx


----------



## 2bananas

purple_kiwi said:


> i feel like im going to be pregnant forever. i wore a red shirt today OH looked at me and said i looked like a tomato ! i feel so round and huge. and sex to help things along is a LIE!! men created that it doesnt work lol i feel like im trying everything walking and everything included and shes still cozy in there.

lol sorry, 

I found that really funny. Looking like a tomato - just have to think there could be worse things!! xx


----------



## 2bananas

hellohefalump said:


> i've got a baby boy! his name is michael and he was born at 2.20am! i'll post More detail when I get home. he weighs 7lb 15oz, exactly what my daughter weighed!

Oh WOW!!!!!!


Congratulations!!!!!!!!

Cant wait for pics xxx


----------



## MUMOF5

Congratulations Heffalump on the birth of baby Michael :happydance::happydance:. xx


----------



## pinkclaire

hellohefalump said:


> i've got a baby boy! his name is michael and he was born at 2.20am! i'll post More detail when I get home. he weighs 7lb 15oz, exactly what my daughter weighed!

Congratulations xx


----------



## gills8752

hellohefalump said:


> i've got a baby boy! his name is michael and he was born at 2.20am! i'll post More detail when I get home. he weighs 7lb 15oz, exactly what my daughter weighed!

Aww wow congrats! and super jealous - our due date is the same (well was for you!)

Can't wait to see pics!! xx


----------



## blackrose

Congrats hellohefalump :) , its so exciting :)


----------



## gills8752

I'm not sure if I should be worried or not, my bubs seems to be very quiet during the day and doesn't really move till night time. But then she doesn't half move then when daddy comes to speak to her. I'm not feeling many kicks just strong rolling movements. I can't remember what is right with movements. 
I start to get worried but then she moves and its okay but its happening everyday now. hmmmm. Got midwife on tuesday so will mention to her, its been like this for last month or so and heartbeat is always very strong.


----------



## gills8752

Not to worry. As soon as I posted she started moving! Obstinate child already!


----------



## teal

gills - glad she's moving for you! xx


----------



## Pixie71

hellohefalump said:


> i've got a baby boy! his name is michael and he was born at 2.20am! i'll post More detail when I get home. he weighs 7lb 15oz, exactly what my daughter weighed!

Congrats hun, thats brilliant.
xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Congratualtions hellohefalump on the birth of your baby boy!

still not a lot happening here! iv had this dull like pain for nearly a week now, he is still moving around loads and loads! which im happy about.. not sure if that means tho he isnt ready to come out just yet!

im getting very frustrated over the smallest things now. one min i get all excited at the idea my boy could be here next week... then i get on a downer thinking next week may pass and he isnt here.. but i will be getting induced the following week if he isnt... 


Paris is so truthfull at the moment, was in the bath. while she was cleaning her teeth, and she mum your bum is getting fat and it wobbles, and your legs, if anyone else had said that i would have cried, but it did make me laugh, iv had enough of being huge now, over 3 stone i have gained.. and no one can tell me thats all bubs, DIET here i come x


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> I'm not sure if I should be worried or not, my bubs seems to be very quiet during the day and doesn't really move till night time. But then she doesn't half move then when daddy comes to speak to her. I'm not feeling many kicks just strong rolling movements. I can't remember what is right with movements.
> I start to get worried but then she moves and its okay but its happening everyday now. hmmmm. Got midwife on tuesday so will mention to her, its been like this for last month or so and heartbeat is always very strong.

They do tend to quieten down (from personal experience anyway) as you near the end. Its not so much massive kicks but rather a big squirm across your belly (which if im honest makes me feel a tad queezy at times) but its cos they are so squished up now. Obviously you know to get checked gills if its worrying you but so long as you are getting movement then thats the important thing :thumbup:



On another note - I have cleaned and tidied for 5 hours today and just sat down for a cappuccino now. I even hoovered the 2 flights of stairs... not because I wanted to as it was painful to do, but because I physically couldnt not do it, nesting is like having this spell put on you that you cant escape! Grrrr - still, we're all nice and tidy, apart from dd's room which I am going to do tomorrow as we have to swap her furniture round and need oh to do that before I get started!

I didnt nest at all with dd - I was a real lazy bitch lol - wonder if it could be soon???? I really hope so. I cant take much more waddling!!! :wacko:

Anyone doing anything nice tonight? It is a saturday after all - anyone got any wild parties lined up? :haha:


----------



## Pixie71

Bought myself a new handbag half price as a wee treat for myself..

No movement towards labour yet...
Lots of baby moving around and keeping me awake though, so tired......


----------



## gills8752

Erggh - now I'm getting dull period pains, a sore hip and a bloody sore coccyx. (I'd damaged it last year so kinda expected pain) bouncing on my ball is painful too :( 

God I wish this was labour but I bet its just a bit of fun pregnancy pain - oh goodie!


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations! I am so jealous you have had your baby lol.

Gills, my baby tends to be quieter during the day, think this means Ive got a little night owl lol. I tend to get rolling movements as well. Everytime I think hmmm something is up my LO bashes me!

I ventured out today further than i have been for a long time, I thought this would tempt fate and mean I go into labour but no such luck!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats Helloheffalump :)

Gill- My LO doesn't move much in the day either. 

Hospital for me went well this morning and then I had a surprise baby shower this afternoon, I'm knackered now :sleep: xx


----------



## blackrose

katy said:


> Congrats Helloheffalump :)
> 
> Gill- My LO doesn't move much in the day either.
> 
> Hospital for me went well this morning and then I had a surprise baby shower this afternoon, I'm knackered now :sleep: xx

Glad it went well in the hospital , and awwwwh how nice a surprise shower !


----------



## vinnypeanut

Im on the night owl bandwagon too!!
My little one is super quiet through the day, gets me worried sometimes, then come 7pm it feels like hes breakdancing!!

Im having loads of pains this evening, felt achey all day, had lots of stabbing pains while i was on the sofa and now ive got backpain and throbbing pains in my tum!
Nothing to say its labour though.....just my good old body teasing me again!! :growlmad:

xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh VP! I hope it's something happening for you, I know how uncomfy you are :hugs: xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

I am praying it is. But i kinda know its nothing! 
Soo disheartening to get excited then for everything to die off and it be nothing :(

I think ive still got a good 4 weeks :(

xx


----------



## twiggy56

My midwife said to me that alot of women tend to say they have quieter babies during the day...but she said its usually because during the day you move about more and at at night you tend to be sitting down alot and relaxed and so therefore feel the movements more vivdly?! Maybe thats why we all are thinking our babies are more active at night!! 

Katy- thats so sweet of your friends throwing you a surprise baby shower!!! Hope u had a good day chick...you'l be floored now!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Was really good thanks Twiggy. I'm knackered though, had hospital at 9am, left there about 10.30 and I was already pretty dehydrated and burning fat to keep going then (ketones were +2 when I was at hosp), then OH wanted to go for lunch (now know it was to get me out of house :lol:) so we went for lunch but I was sick, and then went shopping until about 3, then home and had my baby shower for like 2 hours so I am exhausted. And worried my ketones might be really high but I have no sticks to check xx


----------



## twiggy56

aww bless them that sounds really sweet! 

hmm, about the keytones...if they were +2 at the hospital this morning and you've drained all your energy then i would guess it would maybe go up a bit? See if u can get a sleep and if after you feel really not right id go in and get tested...do u remember feeling a certain way last time the keytones were up?

x x x


----------



## samzi

anyone else wondering when the hell it is their turn?! :hissy: :lol:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Pretty much as I am now. Really bad headache, just generally yuck and really dark urine. But baby is moving fine, so it's not affecting him yet. If his movements quieten I'll phone labour ward and see what they say. Although the other day I had +3 when I tested at home and they weren't interested at all :shrug: xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Are you able to keep any fluid down to help with it? Like Dioralyte?


----------



## Beautywithin

samzi said:


> anyone else wondering when the hell it is their turn?! :hissy: :lol:

Hell yes!! im happy for everyone who is having there bubs... i cant wait till i will be making a post saying Adam has arrived


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

MandaAnda said:


> Are you able to keep any fluid down to help with it? Like Dioralyte?

I can keep down sips of water and really diluted squash but anything more than a sip or strong flavoured tends to reappear xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Katy you really are having a crappy time, i feel so sorry for u huni. Im suprised that the drs/hospital havent been able to prescribe u anything so that u can keep food and drink down! :(
Get plenty of rest + try to drink as much as u can without bringing it back up. Hope ur feeling better soon.....and how nice of ur friends and OH!

Still having lots of pains!! Nothing regular and tummys not going tight. They're all like niggling pains deep in my bum and at the sides of my bump.
I wish my body would just decide what it wants to do and either give me some contractions or leave me alone!!
x


----------



## MandaAnda

katy said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> Are you able to keep any fluid down to help with it? Like Dioralyte?
> 
> I can keep down sips of water and really diluted squash but anything more than a sip or strong flavoured tends to reappear xxClick to expand...

It may be worth getting your hands on some then - they taste like squash to me (I think a good nurse always tastes her patients' medicines...haha, well it works well if you're a children's nurse). It comes in plain, orange, blackcurrant and I think raspberry now. Even a tiny sip of that would be better than water or squash, as it'd help rehydrate _and_ give you back some of your electrolytes. It must be awful to be sick for so long. *big hugs*


----------



## pinkclaire

Beautywithin said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> anyone else wondering when the hell it is their turn?! :hissy: :lol:
> 
> Hell yes!! im happy for everyone who is having there bubs... i cant wait till i will be making a post saying Adam has arrivedClick to expand...

I think everyone should have to wait the exact same time length so as to make it fair hehe.


----------



## pinkclaire

katy said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> Are you able to keep any fluid down to help with it? Like Dioralyte?
> 
> I can keep down sips of water and really diluted squash but anything more than a sip or strong flavoured tends to reappear xxClick to expand...

Hope you feel better soon Katy xx


----------



## GardenPath

36 wks +3 days. Still a month to go! My midwife told me the average time of the births she attends is 10 days after 40 weeks! So I think I have at least a month to go. I feel okay except huge and my back hurts. ugh! HArd to find a comfy position to read in. Sleeping okay sometimes. but a whole other month to get even bigger- it is pretty nuts- the end of pregnancy feels like the hardest for sure!


----------



## gills8752

We're all starting to get to the sucky stage of ooh is this the begining - nope just needed a poo! lmao.
Sending you all labour dust! :dust:
I had some horrendous noises coming from my tummy last night, huge growls and bubbles and groans. you could hear them in the other room. Turned out I needed a very big poo :( On a good note my coccyxx is sore so I'm hoping that's bubs delving down a bit more. Gentle pressure on my bum too - hmmmm. Don't come today though, snow's back and everyone and their dog has crashed on the road to hospital, I arrived at 2 crashes about 5 mins after they happened yesterday on the same stretch of road about 1/2 mile apart. There wasn't even any snow on the road ffs!!

Ah well, I'm going to finish my chocolate brownies for breakie and maybe go get some choco ice cream to finish it off - oooh healthy today! :haha:


----------



## Beautywithin

Well last day of jan! looks like this lil man will be a feb lovebug, like his big sis xx


----------



## teal

I can't believe it's February tomorrow! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I know I'm going to be overdue soon, rubbish!


----------



## samzi

38 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## teal

pinkclaire - hope thing start happening for you soon :hugs: 

samzi - congrats on 38 weeks! xx


----------



## samzi

ty!

still no signs of anything happening here !


----------



## teal

Once I'm full term I'll be joining you all in wanting my baby out! xx


----------



## 2bananas

samzi said:


> 38 weeks today :happydance:

yay for 38 weeks!!


Katy - hope you are doing ok!!

Everyone else - Here's some labour dust :dust::dust:



Enjoy your sunday xxxxx

We are all due 'this month' from tomorrow!!!!! woo hoo - finally! Still time for a january bub though - for those of you who want it :) xx


----------



## teal

2bananas - Hope you're enjoying your Sunday too :)
That's exciting tomorrow we can say "this month" :happydance: xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I think my winging will be upping from Tuesday if that's even possible!

Congrats on 38 weeks xxx


----------



## teal

Hope your little one will decide to make an appearance by Tuesday! :hugs: xx


----------



## Pixie71

Beautywithin said:


> Well last day of jan! looks like this lil man will be a feb lovebug, like his big sis xx

Its a race, we are due same day......
What are the odds?


----------



## gills8752

pinkclaire said:


> I think my winging will be upping from Tuesday if that's even possible!
> 
> Congrats on 38 weeks xxx

Awww finger crossed! I hope it starts soon! xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Aww thanks everyone xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Pixie71 said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> Well last day of jan! looks like this lil man will be a feb lovebug, like his big sis xx
> 
> Its a race, we are due same day......
> What are the odds?Click to expand...

Im betting everyone else will go befor me.. even the march mummies at this rate lol ( kidding ) x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Aww pinkclaire- hope you go into labour soon. 

Congrats on 38 weeks samzi. 

Manda- Thanks, I'm gonna text my mum and ask her if she can go to a chemist and get me some today xx


----------



## Love Bunny

Good luck ladies :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## WTTMommy

While it's scary to think tomorrow will be February 1st, I find solace in the fact that I still have a few more weeks to bum around. :haha: (And some last minute shopping trips, we don't have diapers yet!)

I will start actively welcoming this little girl next week at 38 wks. :thumbup:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

^ I can't believe how soon we're all going to have babies :shock: xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I know, even though I feel like I've been pregnant forever, when I look back it has gone pretty quick. That's maybe how our bodies get us to do it again lol.


----------



## MandaAnda

katy said:


> Manda- Thanks, I'm gonna text my mum and ask her if she can go to a chemist and get me some today xx

Sounds good. Maybe try doing a fluid challenge with yourself when your mum gets it to you. Make up one sachet's worth, and then have 5ml (just a teaspoon) and wait 10 minutes. If you don't puke, do the same another time or two. If you've managed that without puking, try 10ml, etc. It's a good way of easing yourself into it, to see how much you can really tolerate and a way to keep something down. (Personally, I like the orange better than the blackcurrant, although I've never tried the plain or raspberry.) Hopefully, baby won't make you wait too long, and this will be over. *no more pukey dust*


----------



## gills8752

Aww girlies hope you feel better soon!

On a good note - bubbas gone crazy today and won't stop fidgeting!! She's giving me back ache! Serves me right for mentioning she was quiet!
Just been to see toy story 2 3D - well cool in 3D! and saw the trailer for Alice in Wonderland 3D with Johnny Depp - ooh its look great! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

gills8752 said:


> Aww girlies hope you feel better soon!
> 
> On a good note - bubbas gone crazy today and won't stop fidgeting!! She's giving me back ache! Serves me right for mentioning she was quiet!
> Just been to see toy story 2 3D - well cool in 3D! and saw the trailer for Alice in Wonderland 3D with Johnny Depp - ooh its look great! I can't wait to see it!

I wanted to see toy story but it's not showing at anywhere near me :( Xx


----------



## teal

I want to see Toy Story in 3D! xx


----------



## rachyh1990

my back is killing me, i cant wait for my little princess to be born, im getting really impatient :S xxx


----------



## teal

rachyh - hopefully not too much longer for you :hugs: xx


----------



## rachyh1990

hopefully lol, i keep getting pains and thinking, oo is this it then they disappear lol. babies head is fully engaged though and i think MW will give me a sweep on thursday if shes not here by then :D xxx


----------



## BradysMum

I'm starting to get really uncomfortable now, I'm hoping he decides to show his face soon. I've started maternity leave now though and I am looking forward to spending these few weeks relaxing, thats if Brady will let me


----------



## gills8752

teal said:


> I want to see Toy Story in 3D! xx

Paid for the privilege though - 18 quid lighter! :shrug: plus a tenner for two hot dogs and a drink. but ah well. I was getting super bored! lol


----------



## teal

gills8752 said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> I want to see Toy Story in 3D! xx
> 
> Paid for the privilege though - 18 quid lighter! :shrug: plus a tenner for two hot dogs and a drink. but ah well. I was getting super bored! lolClick to expand...

That's a lot! Not sure if I want to see it that much! Hope you enjoyed it though xx


----------



## gills8752

It was good though. My cinema is sooo expensive though anyway, £7.60 for a normal sitting, had to buy the 3D glasses as well so thats what bumped the price up, 3D is an extra pound or so too. For the two of us obviously. But at least it wasted an afternoon. I'm getting soooo bored I'm willing to pay for the cinema! lol


----------



## vinnypeanut

I wish there was a decent cinema near me. Last film I went to see was My bloody valentine in 3D. Think that was right at the start of the summer aswell.

I am sooo itchy 2nite!! :growlmad:
Its driving me nuts!!!

After all the pains i had yesterday and last nite i thought i was going to wake up in labour.....but 9am i got out of bed and felt like I'd been on a bike ride all night.
My pelvis was splitting!!!
So i presume baby is now engaged....very painful to stand for more than 5 minutes now!!
xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Oooh, ouch! So not looking forward to that (but I'll pray my SPD makes it easier.....no?).


----------



## vinnypeanut

Awww yeh i cant imagine how it must feel with SPD :(
You poor flower i hope its not too bad xxx


----------



## gills8752

ooh I know - the itchyness is a nightmare. My belly is soo full of stretchys that I feel itchy but cant satify the itch as there is too many stretchys in the way to stratch properly. doh!

Anyone else super bored tonight...?


----------



## teal

I'm feeling really bored tonight xx


----------



## gills8752

ooh jsut found an episode of glee i havent watched yet gooodie


----------



## vinnypeanut

Its my arms, legs and feet that are itching 2nite.
Im getting so wound up. Ive moisturised my whole body but it hasnt worked :growlmad:

And yep i am soooooooo bored!! It doesnt help the want to go into labour.
If i wasnt so bored i wouldnt be that bothered but because i have nothing to do i am wishing pain on myself!!
x


----------



## teal

vinny - hope you find something to help the itching :hugs:

I guess we're all bored since we're limited in what we can do!

I'm still so happy it's February tomorrow! Really hoping to have had the baby before March! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

VP- Have you checked out the Obstetric Cholestasis thread? Itching that is particularly bad on the hands and feet is one of the symptoms of it I think xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Yep ive had a browse and i dont think its that. I think its just because im uncomfortable and tired. I always get really restless and itchy!

Thank u though :flower:
xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Okey doke, I just panicked slightly for you then incase it was that. I don't know any of the other symptoms apart from itching :) xx


----------



## blackrose

Can i just say something really important !!! 
_*its february *_ :happydance:


----------



## samzi

:wohoo:


----------



## blackrose

Felt I needed to throw it out there , although I'm pretty sure it will be march before I see my LO :) . Ah well how are we all doing , I cant sleep :( . Had my first cup of RLT today .. is it strange that I liked it ? haha


----------



## samzi

Ive had a few pains the last 15 mins or so. on and off. nothing major though. exciting stuff though :happydance:


----------



## blackrose

OOOOH you never know !! Could be the start of something !


----------



## samzi

could be, but knowing my luck - not likely :rofl:


----------



## blackrose

:hugs: Fingers crossed .


----------



## teal

Yay it's February! :happydance: 

Blackrose - I'll probably be March aswell! 

Samzi - good luck! xx


----------



## momiji

hey ladies, i was meant to be a january garnet but i can safely say i'm gonna be a feb lovebug now :thumbup: just wanted to say hi :hi:


----------



## pinkclaire

:hi: hello!

I'm so depressed it's feb and still no baby for me. After the scares Ive had I seriously didn't think I'd be going overdue, typical eh! I'm sick if people telling me one day to go! Like I actually know baby is coming on my due date. Ok winge of the day over! How's everyone today xxx


----------



## MummyCarly

welcome to the jan overdue ladies, the more the merrier!!

I am feeling like crap atm... Sittin here with a hot water bottle on my back.. Just had a bath. Having her laying spine to spine is one of the most painful things ever! That and having to do everything for my other 2 kids, making me super tired.

Slept like rubbish last night fell asleep at 1am woke up at 3:30am never went back to sleep :(

I think I might have to have a little chat with my LO and let her know its time to vacate soon haha.

xoxo


----------



## Caz-x

Morning all, and hello to the overdue Jan Ladies. Well, I feel rubbish. Had my sons 2nd birthday this weekend & had a house full on Sat, which completely exhausted me. To top it off I have developed a stinking cold, and woke up this morning with an upset tummy & feeling vv :sick: We also had snow overnight on Friday which has now frozen over so outside is well slippy again & am going to be marooned in the house againg. On a positive note, my friend had her baby in the early hours of Sat morning, he is gorgeous- welcome to the world lil Harry boy xx Going to a mw appt this morning, hoping that flump is not still on the brim & has moved down a bit. 

How is everyone else lol???


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning

and welcome over the over due Jan garnets! well im glad its feb... iv always wanted him to arrive on the 2/2 but like thats gunna happen eh? have decided tomoz im going to have a sweep at 10am .. and i bloody hope that gets things started, im getting an induction date aswell.. so by next weekend he should defo be here! noing that is only thing keeping me going at the moment! x


----------



## gills8752

11 days to go 11 days to go...

Pah, whom I kidding - I'm gonna go overdue :( 

Can't believe its Feb already! 9 days till my birthday! (not that a single member of my family is remembering - just cos bubs is due 3 days later!! grrr)

Wishing you all labour dust today! :dust: Hopefully we'll have our first real Feb lovebug before the day is out! :happydance:


----------



## 2bananas

momiji said:


> hey ladies, i was meant to be a january garnet but i can safely say i'm gonna be a feb lovebug now :thumbup: just wanted to say hi :hi:

hey!!!!

hope its not long for you now!!

welcome into the bugs! x


----------



## 2bananas

Morning everyone!!!

Well i was having some terrible pain last night, it was all on my cervix and I thought I could feel something happening. Bub was going totally crazy for about 3 hours between 9 and midnight and I started to get a bit excited. Was bouncing on my birth ball and everytime I stood up I let out this yelp of pain - deffo something was going on, think it could just have been a party in the uterus though as this morning it seems to have all stopped. Woke up in the night and I felt really damp and thought my waters might have started to leak - but no, just seems to be mucusy discharge (sorry tmi).

I was really deflated after all that though! My spd has been worse the last 48 hours, my mum had a good feel of bub last night and said head is well down but Im in denial now that this baby is ever going to come out!

Also - im getting annoyed with peoples predictions!! Telling me when its coming for definite - they just know it!! Oh yeah - how can you 'just know' its my bloody body - what the hell can you feel - you can guess but YOU DONT KNOW FOR DEFINITE so stop saying it!!!! *ANGRY*

Worst part - Theres this mum at school who keeps shouting 'aint you popped yet' at me across the playground or classroom - god woman, stop hollering at me like a fishwife, seriously grating on my nerves.

And - lastly. I had a slight snap at my mil yesterday as she said 'its coming on the 8th, its going to share my birthday, i feel it'

I said 'well I dont want it sharing your birthday, i dont mean to sound horrible but its naff having a birthday on the same day as another relative so I hope it comes any other day but the 8th'

Do you think that was mean? I did feel bad afterwards, she is like 69 my mil and nice as pie and wasn't saying it to annoy me, she's just excited but I did sort of snap her head off.

Wow - havn't I got a lot to say for myself today!!

Hope you are all ok today and I cant wait to find out who the first lovebug is going to be!!!! 

xx


----------



## MandaAnda

BlackRose, we're due on the same day, and I really hope we don't have to wait until March! I've been drinking my RLT since 34 weeks, but from Saturday I upped it to 3 cups/day and my EPO to 4 capsules/day. From this coming Saturday, I'll up the RLT to 4 cups/day and the EPO to 4 capsules/day + 1 up the snooch!

I woke up _every two hours_ to pee last night. That's after having to get up _three times in the first 45 minutes_ of lying down (_not_ counting the pee I had before I got into bed). With my SPD, it really really hurts turning over and getting up - I wish I could just get in bed and stay there. And I have a wretched headache this morning.


----------



## Caz-x

Well, back from the MW. Buggers took more blood, to 'see how anaemc I am' !?!? grrrr. I'm on tablets, surely thats enough. Flump is still not engaged - what??, apparently sat just on the brim still. I got the 'dont worry, a lot of babies dont engage untill labour'. Like that would make me feel better - hmph. Am sorry that nothing developed last night for you 2bananas, & yes, I'd probably have snapped at my MIL too for the birthday thing. I avent had it yet, but am waiting for the, hope it comes on valentines day comment from my MIL as that was her mums birthday. I will deff say something then, who wants their birthday on valentines day, I certainly dont want it for flump.

God, I am having a really miserable day so far, sorry ladies.


----------



## momiji

thanks for the welcomes for us jan garnets that are left, i was so convinced i would be early or give birth on my due date, pah shows how much i know :haha:

sorry to hear some of you are so uncomfortable, i can totally sympathise :hugs:, i'm gonna have another eviction chat with LO in a bit i want to meet him or her and have my body back please!!!!

and although family and friends mean well if i get another text or fb message that says 'not long to go now' ...OBVIOUSLY... it's gonna send me over the edge, lol!!!!

x x


----------



## samzi

well im still here. all my pains and stuff went! didnt surprise me really!!


----------



## pinkclaire

momiji said:


> thanks for the welcomes for us jan garnets that are left, i was so convinced i would be early or give birth on my due date, pah shows how much i know :haha:
> 
> sorry to hear some of you are so uncomfortable, i can totally sympathise :hugs:, i'm gonna have another eviction chat with LO in a bit i want to meet him or her and have my body back please!!!!
> 
> and although family and friends mean well if i get another text or fb message that says 'not long to go now' ...OBVIOUSLY... it's gonna send me over the edge, lol!!!!
> 
> x x

I hear you on that! I'm not even due yet and I'm sick of people txting me, ringing facebook msging. It's when they say haven't you got that baby out yet, if I had any choice it would be lol. I'm going to cry and my midwife appointment tomorrow and see if she'll do me a sweep early cos they won't normally do it until your over 6 days, I can't wait that long. And from my LMP I was due last Friday so I technically feel overdue already if that makes sense? X


----------



## blackrose

MandaAnda said:


> BlackRose, we're due on the same day, and I really hope we don't have to wait until March! I've been drinking my RLT since 34 weeks, but from Saturday I upped it to 3 cups/day and my EPO to 4 capsules/day. From this coming Saturday, I'll up the RLT to 4 cups/day and the EPO to 4 capsules/day + 1 up the snooch!
> 
> I woke up _every two hours_ to pee last night. That's after having to get up _three times in the first 45 minutes_ of lying down (_not_ counting the pee I had before I got into bed). With my SPD, it really really hurts turning over and getting up - I wish I could just get in bed and stay there. And I have a wretched headache this morning.

Agreed , I think I may go mad ! , welcome overdue garnets :hugs: , lets hope we're hearing about your new arrivals soon .


----------



## twiggy56

:yipee:*YEY FOR FEBRUARY!!!*:yipee:

feels like a lifetime ago i was given the due date of bubs and its felt like this month was never guna come round!

All the overdue garnets...you're welcomed with open arms!! :flower:

2bannas- by your pelvic pain and other things it sounds to me like bubs was getting engaged last night?!


----------



## dani_tinks

hii girls, hope you don't mind me joining ya, 7 days overdue and deff gonna be a lovebug now :) xxx


----------



## WTTMommy

Though I think I may go into March, I can't imagine being pregnant another full month. I was hoping for like 2-3 more weeks. :winkwink: (Don't burst my bubble :lol:)


----------



## teal

Hello to all the overdue garnets :flower:


----------



## teal

I keep getting sharp pains really low down. They're not all the time - just randomly come and go. Definitely need to think about upping the pain threshold! xx


----------



## blackrose

Teal I have this two for the last few days , I was thinking it might be engaging pains , or pressure from babys head ? God I'm so tired :( , had no sleep last night , would it be awful If I went back to bed for an hour or two or really lazy ?


----------



## teal

blackrose - could be engaging pains. At my midwife appointment last week baby was 4/5 palpable but I imagine he could be moving down more. I've felt more pressure when I'm walking now aswell. 

I think if you're tired you should have a sleep :hugs: xx


----------



## blackrose

Yay :) , hahah now I feel justified in having a lazy hour . I have an appointment on Wednesday I'm dying to see how engaged the little monkey is as I'm sure Im starting to walk in a funny way , and several people have mentioned a noticeable bump drop in the last few days .


----------



## teal

blackrose - I hope your appointment on Wednesday goes well. I'm dreading Wednesday because I have the dentist! :( 

I'm not sure if my bump has dropped. I might try and take a picture to compare to one from last week lol xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I always have a nap in the day!

Just to let you know mummysuzie had her boy Kellan today by c-section, I wonder if she is the first true lovebug lol xx


----------



## MandaAnda

MrsBandegglet and her baby this morning as well at 7 something, so there's another one.


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All
I've been feeling vomity since yesterday morning, had period like pains on and off from 3.30 am to 9.30 am and then they stopped. OH snored and annoyed the hell out of me, he didnt feel well early and I knew all about it.... kept me awake huffing and puffing....
I really thought the pains were the start of it all.... fed up now. 

Lots of people are asking me if its still in there too, obviously if it wasnt they would have got a call or a text... leave me alone....

I think at this stage those of us who are over due and those nearly due are just pee'd off.

On a good note I got told today that I dont look old enough to have a teenage child -- hee hee that made my day a bit brighter - am 38!!!!

Must go and get some assignment work done - due in on 5th and I havent even started!!!

xx


----------



## future_numan

We made it to February...come babies !!!


----------



## samzi

i want my turn :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yay for Feb :) 

I thought things were happening for me early this morning, woken up at 5.30am with really strong period type pains, went for a wee but they carried on and woke me up on and off until 7am. Then I feel back asleep until 9 and they vanished, so now I'm thinking I should have got up and moved around rather than sleeping.

I'm having my sweep tomorrow though :happydance: not sure what the consultant's plan is if the sweep doesn't work :shrug: Was so sick I was puking up blood last night and it's really starting to get me down, I'm just not coping with the sick anymore. xx


----------



## teal

Katy - good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

Aww katy luv, i feel so incredibly bad for you with the puking :hugs:

Good luck for the sweep tomorrow!! Im so jealous!! lol. 

Although i did start losing plug last night? woo! :happydance: lol


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh twiggy! Exciting. I keep looking for mine but no signs of it yet xx


----------



## twiggy56

yeah im on knicker watch today now...:haha:

You'l have to let us know how the sweep goes, tell us if its sore! :wacko: Did u get the keytones checked huny?


----------



## teal

Yay twiggy :happydance: xx


----------



## Pixie71

Whats the sweep? I havent had that, plus they never tell me how engaged the head is. Pissed off now, I really am! Really uncomfortable and hadly able to move, am on knicker watch too to see if I see the plug!!!!!!

Really sorry for moany messages but I think we are all fed up now.... OH wants the baby to have 2.2.2010 as dob and at 20.10 or 2.10 am!! Not asking for much is he!!!!!

Anyway good luck to those with appts this week.
xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Pixie, a sweep is when the midwife has a reach up and separates your bag of waters from your cervix (your cervix has to be "favourable" for her to do it), which can release prostaglandins, agitates the cervix and _may_ get labour going.

In my notes, my mw has always written what part is presenting (always been "cephalic") and "free," so not engaged at all.


----------



## 2bananas

Pixie71 said:


> Really sorry for moany messages but I think we are all fed up now.... OH wants the baby to have 2.2.2010 as dob and at 20.10 or 2.10 am!! Not asking for much is he!!!!!
> 
> 
> xx

lol - anything else? side order of fries with that? Just you do as your told now!! make sure it comes at the right day and time! :haha:

x


----------



## 2bananas

katy said:


> Yay for Feb :)
> 
> I thought things were happening for me early this morning, woken up at 5.30am with really strong period type pains, went for a wee but they carried on and woke me up on and off until 7am. Then I feel back asleep until 9 and they vanished, so now I'm thinking I should have got up and moved around rather than sleeping.
> 
> I'm having my sweep tomorrow though :happydance: not sure what the consultant's plan is if the sweep doesn't work :shrug: Was so sick I was puking up blood last night and it's really starting to get me down, I'm just not coping with the sick anymore. xx

Hope your sweep is a success!!!! Let us know how it goes
xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

twiggy56 said:


> yeah im on knicker watch today now...:haha:
> 
> You'l have to let us know how the sweep goes, tell us if its sore! :wacko: Did u get the keytones checked huny?

Will let you know tomorrow assuming I'm favourable enough to have one :thumbup:

I didn't bother today, may as well just wait until my appointment tomorrow and see what my ketones are doing. I have managed to eat a bit today though, I've had almost a whole chicken breast, most I've had in weeks :happydance: 

xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

A whoooole chicken breast? You lucky lucky lady! haha.

Glad you managed to keep something down and hope ur sweep goes well 2moro.
Congrats to new arrivals.
xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I know, it's really bad when that counts as eating "loads" isn't it?! :dohh: xx


----------



## twiggy56

Well i know well enough that keeping a whole chicken breast down for you is a big deal luv, so well done you! :happydance:


----------



## Pixie71

2bananas said:


> Pixie71 said:
> 
> 
> Really sorry for moany messages but I think we are all fed up now.... OH wants the baby to have 2.2.2010 as dob and at 20.10 or 2.10 am!! Not asking for much is he!!!!!
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> lol - anything else? side order of fries with that? Just you do as your told now!! make sure it comes at the right day and time! :haha:
> 
> xClick to expand...

LOL!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## teal

Katy - Good luck today! 

Pixie - wondering if you had your baby at 2.10am :rofl: or if you're now aiming for 20:10!! xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

hey, did Geekone have her baby??? she said her waters broke last week & was being induced on Sat...maybe I missed it


----------



## Pixie71

teal said:


> Katy - Good luck today!
> 
> Pixie - wondering if you had your baby at 2.10am :rofl: or if you're now aiming for 20:10!! xx


No its still inside, maybe 20.10 with fries!!!!!!
Wish it would make its debut. The nearer we get to the due date the more I am sure that its a girl, through 3 generations of family boys have been 1 - 2 weeks early and girls 4 days to 2 weeks late, so on that premise, it is sure to be a girl now.........
Will post something when it kicks off...


----------



## teal

Hope things start happening soon! xx


----------



## gills8752

Ohh girlies - fingers crossed some of us go soon!

Wish me luck in begging the midwife for a sweep today! Appointments at 11.20. If i wait until my next appointment I'll be nearly 41 weeks :( i hope she'll say she'll do it today! :cry:


----------



## 2bananas

Im leaking fluid - need to call mw. 

This is all weird, never had this with dd dont know what the procedure is with waters leaking etc..... ahhh!!

No contractions or anything though - but dont feel very well today :(

And great - OH is in leicester supposed to be staying overnight for meetings tomorrow - he'll come back but what if something happens really quick.

Jumping the gun a bit - i going to speak to someone. x


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Ohh girlies - fingers crossed some of us go soon!
> 
> Wish me luck in begging the midwife for a sweep today! Appointments at 11.20. If i wait until my next appointment I'll be nearly 41 weeks :( i hope she'll say she'll do it today! :cry:

Ahh, hope she does!!! You'll have better luck than me hopefully, my mw wouldnt even consider it til im over 40...... although might not need one now :happydance:

Must not get hopes up banana :nope:


----------



## MummyCarly

Good Luck for those getting sweeps!!!


Is it just my baby that is a Amniotic FluidAHOLIC... She always seems to have the hiccups, I will get massive jolts and movements from her then it will pause for about 5 secs and the hiccups start and they go for ages lol.. I think shes just being a little piggy in there :D She needs to not be so comfy and get out!


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning :D

just back from the MW, had a sweep OMG it friggin hurt like hell, never getting one done again! lets hope it gets things started, because im in so much pain.. iv been given a induction date of the 10th ( next weds ) normally they make you wait till your 14days over

so ADAM has till next weds to make an appearance!! but finally im happy to know that by end of next week, i will be a mummy again x


----------



## pinkclaire

MummyCarly said:


> Good Luck for those getting sweeps!!!
> 
> 
> Is it just my baby that is a Amniotic FluidAHOLIC... She always seems to have the hiccups, I will get massive jolts and movements from her then it will pause for about 5 secs and the hiccups start and they go for ages lol.. I think shes just being a little piggy in there :D She needs to not be so comfy and get out!

That just made me LOL Carly! My lo gets them all the time as well especially when I eat sweet things hehe


----------



## teal

Hope your sweep works beautywithin! That's exciting that he'll definitely be here for next weekend though xx


----------



## pinkclaire

2 bananas what did your midwife say hun? How fast is it leaking? Xx


----------



## 2bananas

Beautywithin said:


> Morning :D
> 
> just back from the MW, had a sweep OMG it friggin hurt like hell, never getting one done again! lets hope it gets things started, because im in so much pain.. iv been given a induction date of the 10th ( next weds ) normally they make you wait till your 14days over
> 
> so ADAM has till next weds to make an appearance!! but finally im happy to know that by end of next week, i will be a mummy again x

I feel for you!!

My sweep was awful, so painful I nearly kicked the mw in the face to get her away from me.

Was so angry afterwards!!! Hope it works for you xx


----------



## twiggy56

ahh BW- you're going to have him by the end of next week! Im sooo jealous! But really excited for you hun!! :happydance:

Good luck 2bananas- hope they check out your leak and tell u its all about to kick off!! :thumbup:

Gills- hope midwife does take pity and gives u a sweep today! Im not even sure when we can request one in my area...seems there's quite a difference depending on where u live to how early a midwife will give you one!


----------



## 2bananas

pinkclaire said:


> 2 bananas what did your midwife say hun? How fast is it leaking? Xx

Have tried to call the mw unit but its been engaged for the last half hour.

Have put a pad on but dont seem to have lost anymore fluid as yet so im going to wait and just speak to mw at appointment at 4pm.

Im shattered so actually going to go for a lie down. My spd kept me awake a lot last night. Cried like a baby last night after getting stuck on the sofa, literally couldnt move and ended up screaming in agony when i tried to stand. Im guessing bub may have engaged, the last 48 hours the pain has really increased.

Will update later xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope this is the start of things for you 2bananas. 

Gill- Hope you got your sweep.

I'm currently shitting myself now because my appointment is at 1.30 and just read what BW said about it being really painful :lol: xx


----------



## Caz-x

Good luck ladies after the sweeps etc. I have over 2 wks till my date and am sooo fed up, get out of there already flump!!! They have said they will give me a sweep at my next appt which is when I will be 40+2 if I havent gone b4 then & will be induced once I am 14 days over if it doesnt work. I'm hoping for neither personally & for flump to just arrive before I need them :rofl:


----------



## gills8752

Aww beauty! Hope it kicks off soon for you! XX :hugs:

Lana - you never know, you could be coming soon......:hugs: Fingers crossed for you!

I for once, like my hormones. Whilst sitting waiting for the midwife, one of the other staff ladies asked me if I was okay because I looked awful sad, which kicked off a massive crying fit! :cry: I couldn't stop crying -its was quite funny looking back! I had various people come and comfort me, think one was a physio as she was telling me extra things to help the pain ease up a bit (spd).

BY the time I was in with the midwife I was blotchy and puffy and tears streaming everywhere. Think the lack of sleep and sciatica and spd finally got me and I cried it all out in the midwifes. Blood pressure is a bit high now but that's probably due to the state I got in crying :haha: Bubba is measuring 40weeks, and I've still got protein in my pee but she's not overly concerned. She is 3/5 palpable which is good news since my pains been getting worse so at least there is a reason for it!

She also went and spoke to the physio whilst I was there too to ask advice, to which the pysio said since I'm so far along now its just a case of getting bubs out, there's not really anything she can help with.
Sooooo - without even asking for it - midwife is coming to my house on Sunday to give me a sweep! :happydance: It's practice here not to give until 39 weeks (which is Friday for me) and all appointments at the health centre are gone for next week so she said she'll come to me on Sunday! Also if I was still preggers come my 40 week appoint and in pain she'll rearrange and come to my house.
ooh I'm having a good day - I can't wait for Sunday now, I don't care how painful the sweep is if it helps kick things into action!! :happydance:

I hope everyone else's day turns out to be productive! If all else fails - get weepy and they'll take pity of you! :hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## gills8752

AND....the snow waited until I got home before it started! :happydance:


----------



## teal

gills - sorry to hear you got upset waiting on your appointment :hugs: That is great news you're having a sweep on Sunday! I hope it works for you! xx


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Aww beauty! Hope it kicks off soon for you! XX :hugs:
> 
> Lana - you never know, you could be coming soon......:hugs: Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I for once, like my hormones. Whilst sitting waiting for the midwife, one of the other staff ladies asked me if I was okay because I looked awful sad, which kicked off a massive crying fit! :cry: I couldn't stop crying -its was quite funny looking back! I had various people come and comfort me, think one was a physio as she was telling me extra things to help the pain ease up a bit (spd).
> 
> BY the time I was in with the midwife I was blotchy and puffy and tears streaming everywhere. Think the lack of sleep and sciatica and spd finally got me and I cried it all out in the midwifes. Blood pressure is a bit high now but that's probably due to the state I got in crying :haha: Bubba is measuring 40weeks, and I've still got protein in my pee but she's not overly concerned. She is 3/5 palpable which is good news since my pains been getting worse so at least there is a reason for it!
> 
> She also went and spoke to the physio whilst I was there too to ask advice, to which the pysio said since I'm so far along now its just a case of getting bubs out, there's not really anything she can help with.
> Sooooo - without even asking for it - midwife is coming to my house on Sunday to give me a sweep! :happydance: It's practice here not to give until 39 weeks (which is Friday for me) and all appointments at the health centre are gone for next week so she said she'll come to me on Sunday! Also if I was still preggers come my 40 week appoint and in pain she'll rearrange and come to my house.
> ooh I'm having a good day - I can't wait for Sunday now, I don't care how painful the sweep is if it helps kick things into action!! :happydance:
> 
> I hope everyone else's day turns out to be productive! If all else fails - get weepy and they'll take pity of you! :hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

:hugs:

oh bless you!!!! I know just how you feel with the pain chick, wish I could say or do something to make it feel better but im not that clever :dohh:

Fantastic news about the sweep though!!!! Yay :happydance:


xxxxx


----------



## WTTMommy

Good luck with the sweeps ladies! I have a feeling my body is not doing anything to prepare, and I could have well over 3 wks to go. :shock: I don't know what I'm going to do to let the time pass!


----------



## Beautywithin

Hope the sweep works for you gills

im having strong BH right now !! but was told a sweep can cause that, and may end up turning into nothing! 


did katy decide to have a sweep in the end? x


----------



## Pixie71

Hope sweep works for you ladies.
I had awful pains in the cervix this morning that were lasting more than a minute and coming regularly and I was sure that was the start of it and then they reached my tum and I rang the midwife and she told me no it wasnt labour and then they stopped. So fed up now.
Went to the bakery got a big fat pancake and a cream bun!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I think he did a sweep. I dunno what he did to be honest, it bloody hurt though. Cervix is still high but other than that things are happening, so another week and they'll check again but I wasn't favourable for induction today :( xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Pixie- 3 people I know have now mentioned independantly they went into labour an hour after eating Chinese. Guess what I'm getting for tea lol xx


----------



## hellohefalump

Gills, good luck for your sweep, hopefully it'll get things happening for you.


----------



## 2bananas

Well I went to mw appointment - who then sent to to assessment unit at the hospital.

Had a lovely time - I dont think!!! 

Had to have a speculum poked up me and a big light shone up there and a swab taken - all very lovely and wonderful. was there for bloody ages.

Waters have not gone - as far as they can tell but did comment on excessive discharge which may or may not mean the start of something.

Im completely wiped out, pissed off and uncomfortable down below after having that thing up there.



Im angry at everyone - saw my mil briefly but couldnt stop so said look i cant stop I have to go to hospital because xyz...... then she starts going on with 'well, do you know the 6th came to me today, just out of nowhere, that its going to come on the 6th, cant explain it but I think it'll be then' I was like, ffs! just stop it! Its like trying to mention every fucking date available just to say when its born 'oh well i said it would be then' - yeah, and the rest, it was the 8th the other day. 

Im actually getting annoyed about other peoples excitement for the baby - is that normal? Or am i being totally weird????????????? Its my baby and yes its exciting but god!!!!! Im just so irritatated the second anyone starts talking about it. And I dont want visitors at the hospital!! I want them to wait til im home and settled for a day or 2 and then have a day of visitors and then get them to sod off for a couple of weeks.

I dont know whats wrong with me, you'd think i'd want the world to meet bub - but I dont, I want it to be quiet family time.

Sorry - I had to vent all that, Im just over tired, Its been a really long day

xx


----------



## 2bananas

Well I went to mw appointment - who then sent to to assessment unit at the hospital.

Had a lovely time - I dont think!!! 

Had to have a speculum poked up me and a big light shone up there and a swab taken - all very lovely and wonderful. was there for bloody ages.

Waters have not gone - as far as they can tell but did comment on excessive discharge which may or may not mean the start of something.

Im completely wiped out, pissed off and uncomfortable down below after having that thing up there.



Im angry at everyone - saw my mil briefly but couldnt stop so said look i cant stop I have to go to hospital because xyz...... then she starts going on with 'well, do you know the 6th came to me today, just out of nowhere, that its going to come on the 6th, cant explain it but I think it'll be then' I was like, ffs! just stop it! Its like trying to mention every fucking date available just to say when its born 'oh well i said it would be then' - yeah, and the rest, it was the 8th the other day. 

Im actually getting annoyed about other peoples excitement for the baby - is that normal? Or am i being totally weird????????????? Its my baby and yes its exciting but god!!!!! Im just so irritatated the second anyone starts talking about it. And I dont want visitors at the hospital!! I want them to wait til im home and settled for a day or 2 and then have a day of visitors and then get them to sod off for a couple of weeks.

I dont know whats wrong with me, you'd think i'd want the world to meet bub - but I dont, I want it to be quiet family time.

Sorry - I had to vent all that, Im just over tired, Its been a really long day

xx


----------



## MummyCarly

2bananas,

you're not weird at all hun, Im gettin pissed off with ppl doing it aswell. Not only do the SAME ppl that I see everyday say the same thing of "OH HOW MUCH LONGER DO U HAVE LEFT".... ummm 1 more less day than yesturday???..... Or ppl saying OMG YOU HAVENT HAD HER YET... Or my aunt who txts me everyday with her ONLY "X" Days to go!!

I just want to scream too.. I know Im almost there I can count days plz kindly leave me alone before I throw a cup at you!


----------



## MummyCarly

double post... damn lag


----------



## neady

im the same dont worry.
i want me and OH to have a good few hours on our own with the baby to get our heads round it and bond with it before people come and start mauling my child (thats how i see them visitin as haha).

ive had to change loads of things i wanted to happen just to suit other people and it really has pissed me off. 

for the birth im havin my mum and OH in, at first it was just goin to be me and OH, but mum really wanted to be there to support me and be there for me. i came round to the idea after i had a faint in boots and OH was a worse colour then me i though maybe it best my mum be there to support us both and help me get through it.
then OH's mum made a comment that she WILL be coming straight afterwards with the kids to see the baby. OH has a brother who's 14 and a sister (who i really cannot stand) whos 12. his sister is soooooooo cocky and demanding its unreal, the thought of her even touchin my baby makes me cringe. when there together they stress me out anyways so i cant even bring myself to imagine how it wil be after ive spent god knows how long in labour, im obvs goin to be sore and tender. and to think of them fightin over my baby or bein round my bed pesterin and arguin is drivin me insane! 

so ive had to comprimise and say that aslong as its ok with the midwives Oh's mum can come on her own when shes nearli here so she see's her straight afterwards. can take few piccies then me and OH can have a few hours to ourselves to rest and bond etc. without the hassle and stress of his brother and sister. i have a brother whos 15 but we get on great and i no he'll come and look at her then get bored and want to go home so it doesnt bother.

do i sound like im bein unreasonable?
x


----------



## Pixie71

pinkclaire said:


> Pixie- 3 people I know have now mentioned independantly they went into labour an hour after eating Chinese. Guess what I'm getting for tea lol xx

Ha ha, if I'd seenn this earlier...
We are having spag bol, might work....
xx


----------



## gills8752

2bananas said:


> Well I went to mw appointment - who then sent to to assessment unit at the hospital.
> 
> Had a lovely time - I dont think!!!
> 
> Had to have a speculum poked up me and a big light shone up there and a swab taken - all very lovely and wonderful. was there for bloody ages.
> 
> Waters have not gone - as far as they can tell but did comment on excessive discharge which may or may not mean the start of something.
> 
> Im completely wiped out, pissed off and uncomfortable down below after having that thing up there.
> 
> 
> 
> Im angry at everyone - saw my mil briefly but couldnt stop so said look i cant stop I have to go to hospital because xyz...... then she starts going on with 'well, do you know the 6th came to me today, just out of nowhere, that its going to come on the 6th, cant explain it but I think it'll be then' I was like, ffs! just stop it! Its like trying to mention every fucking date available just to say when its born 'oh well i said it would be then' - yeah, and the rest, it was the 8th the other day.
> 
> Im actually getting annoyed about other peoples excitement for the baby - is that normal? Or am i being totally weird????????????? Its my baby and yes its exciting but god!!!!! Im just so irritatated the second anyone starts talking about it. And I dont want visitors at the hospital!! I want them to wait til im home and settled for a day or 2 and then have a day of visitors and then get them to sod off for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I dont know whats wrong with me, you'd think i'd want the world to meet bub - but I dont, I want it to be quiet family time.
> 
> Sorry - I had to vent all that, Im just over tired, Its been a really long day
> 
> xx

Awww - just don't tell anyone that anything is happening. I'm the same but Ive banned everyone from coming near me - in other words - I'm not telling anyone till I'm ready to see them! haha. Just have a hissy at them and they'll back off - its the only time we get away with having hissy fits! :haha:
I want it to be nice and quiet too, I couldn't imagine anything worse than having floods of people around when you've just pushed a melon out of your foof that you've been dying to meet for the last 9 months and they come to aww and goo over her and not let you have her.

Don't be sorry - we're all allowed to blow off steam - mine just happened at the midwives instead of on here for a change! :haha:

Grab something tasty to eat (eg my feast of onion rings crisps, streaky bacon crips, thai sweet chili crisps, wagon wheels, toffee crisps and a chicken and mushroom slice that I had for lunch - oooh fat girly!) and have a lounge around! It wont be long till we won't be able to get away with big fatty pig outs! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: to everyone who's had crappy news from MW or hospital today. I know the feeling xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Aww ladies the closer we get to meeting our little ones, the more depressed this thread becomes! :hugs:


Hope everyones sweeps work and get things going.
Oh and congrats to MissDiior on the birth of her gorgeous little man Cayden xxx


----------



## purple_kiwi

:( tommrows my due date and if anything i feel more sore and crappy but nothing else. doctors called and switched my appointment from 2;30 to 12 on thursday :( i seriously hope he does somthing. i walked 15 min yesterday and couldnt go any farther i was crying in pain i felt so horible we had to get a cab to finish getting to the store.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I love your new siggy VP :) that duck is cute xx


----------



## Jay_x

Hi Ladies :wave: I always check out this thread but have to admit I tend to lerk & read rather than post anything :laugh2: Just want to wish you all the best & so no how your all feeling right now. I have a midwife appointment tomorrow but was hoping I wasn't going to make it & my little girl would be here by now!

I am too getting a bit annoyed with everyone stating the fact she's not here... we knowww that, hence why I still look like a beached whale! :laugh2:

Does anyone's OH say to you "c'mon now.. get that baby out".. I don't think he realises..... If I had the choice to have her with us I would! :dohh:
xx


----------



## Rach28

Havnt been on for a few days and wow new love bugs are here! 

Really pleased for those who have their new arrivals and good luck to those having sweeps etc... :thumbup:

I will have to remember to come on here and check every day cos theres just going to be loads of lovebugs all over the place! 

Is anyone esle suffering from major swelling of feet, ankles, calfs, wrists, fingers... I'm feeling like my body parts have just turned into balloons, its disgusting!


----------



## MummyCarly

Rach, be careful and watch for excessive swelling as it could be a sign of Pre Eclampsia If you're worried about it Id give the MW a call :) Dont mean to scare you just dont want you getting ill!

xoxo


----------



## blackrose

:sick: .... bloody reflux :cry: Maybe now I can get too sleep .....


----------



## N474lie

Mine`s changed because I`m having a Elective C-section on the 9th Feb than the 14th!xx


----------



## blackrose

Morning :) gots a checkup soon , NERVOUS :( . hoping baby still had enough fluid and is i the right place !


----------



## teal

blackrose - hope your check up goes well :hugs: xx


----------



## blackrose

I'm sure it will be ok , how are you feeling ?


----------



## teal

blackrose said:


> I'm sure it will be ok , how are you feeling ?

I'm ok - nervous about my dentist appointment but will soon be over and done with! xx


----------



## blackrose

Poor thing :hugs: hope it goes ok !


----------



## Rach28

Good luck today Blackrose - ive got a MW check today too. 

Congrats on 37 weeks Teal :thumbup:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Teal hope ur dentist appt goes okay!!
And Blackrose hope ur MW checkup goes well!

My ankles have been swollen recently but thats the only place.....and my bp is okay so im not too worried. Just disgusted at the fact my leg goes from a thigh into a foot! Theres nothing inbetween...its gross!!!
haha
xx


----------



## 2bananas

Enjoy the dentist Teal *feels queezy* You are so brave, I cant bare them :(

Hope your mw appointment goes well blackrose.


Hope the rest of you have a good day, 

Im miserable as usual. Went food shopping this morning and donuts ended up in the trolley too - I think I may sit and eat all of them :)


----------



## Caz-x

blackrose, hope your MW appt goes ok

Teal, good luck at the dentists

2bananas, read your post and now craving jammy dougnuts, may have to get DH to stop off at sainsburys on way home from work for some for me :rofl:


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> blackrose, hope your MW appt goes ok
> 
> Teal, good luck at the dentists
> 
> 2bananas, read your post and now craving jammy dougnuts, may have to get DH to stop off at sainsburys on way home from work for some for me :rofl:[/QUOTE/]
> 
> lol
> 
> I bought 2 kinds. raspberry and custard - I had a custard one with a cuppa and now I have severe heartburn, that'll teach me!:dohh:


----------



## Pixie71

HI All, major swollen legs and ankles very umcomfortable. No sign of baby coming!! Actually got a good nights sleep even though the dog was barking at 5 am as there was a cat outside!!!
Getting phone callings with people asking if we have "popped" yet. Rang my mum and she said that it gets annoying after a while alright... might turn phones to silent....


----------



## teal

Rach - hope your appointment goes well! 

I survived the dentist! Woo! xx


----------



## MandaAnda

I think the oedema (swelling) tends to only be connected with pre-eclampsia when there's swelling in the hands or face (and then, of course, they'll be really interested in your BP and urine dipstick as well), but I'm pretty sure they're not too worried about our feet/ankles swelling.

I had pizza last night and then brought up some stomach acid whilst in bed. Ugggggh! It's awful. I really think the bean doesn't like pizza, so I won't be having any more. I have just over 100ml left of my fake Gaviscon that I bought while I'm waiting for my prescription refill day to come up (tomorrow, thank god!) - real Gaviscon is more concentrated, so you don't need as much to get the same effect as you do the cheap stuff. I think I'm addicted. hehe


----------



## 2bananas

MandaAnda said:


> I think the oedema (swelling) tends to only be connected with pre-eclampsia when there's swelling in the hands or face (and then, of course, they'll be really interested in your BP and urine dipstick as well), but I'm pretty sure they're not too worried about our feet/ankles swelling.
> 
> I had pizza last night and then brought up some stomach acid whilst in bed. Ugggggh! It's awful. I really think the bean doesn't like pizza, so I won't be having any more. I have just over 100ml left of my fake Gaviscon that I bought while I'm waiting for my prescription refill day to come up (tomorrow, thank god!) - real Gaviscon is more concentrated, so you don't need as much to get the same effect as you do the cheap stuff. I think I'm addicted. hehe

Oh god I hate gaviscon!!!

Am i the only one that has an extreme gag reflex with this stuff? It makes me feel like im swallowing a giant phlegmy bogey :sick::sick:


----------



## Pixie71

My doctor gave me Zantac the other day, its brilliant, once you ae 38 weeks yo u are full term so they dont worry so much about what you can take...
I hate Gaviscon and found it next to useless. The peppermint taste is disgusting and I hate aniseed, however, some one told me it is more palatable and I've seen that written on this blog too.
Hopefully not too much longer for me now, due tomorrow....


----------



## teal

I hate gaviscon! xx


----------



## 2bananas

Well im trying a new tactic to bring on labour :)

Im watching a film called The unborn.

Cant say its scaring me silly (im not phased easily by horrors) but its a little jumpy - anyone seen it?

you never know - might work lol


----------



## teal

2bananas - i've not seen it but I remember thinking it looked scary from the trailers xx


----------



## 2bananas

ohhhh, i've finally managed to upload my bump pic.
check me out - but excuse the attire - i just pulled me dress up and tights down lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC00082preg.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## 2bananas

teal said:


> 2bananas - i've not seen it but I remember thinking it looked scary from the trailers xx

wish it would get a bit scarier!!! this is never gonna work!! :nope::growlmad:


----------



## teal

Your bump looks fab! xx


----------



## 2bananas

teal said:


> Your bump looks fab! xx

aww thanks - but the word is FAT not fab lol

im dreading the saggy belly - it was bad enough before!! :haha:


----------



## gills8752

God your bump looks sooo round lana! It a lovely bump!
Mine gone all lumpy today, with a weird line indented down the middle from boobs to foof. :haha: ALl the skin from belly button down has gone saggy now so I think she's dropped even more :happydance: And she's kicking like crazy too. :happydance:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Glad the dentist went well teal, and congrats on full term :happydance:

Blackrose- Hope your appointment goes well :hugs:

2bananas- your bump is fab :)

Manda- I'm a gaviscon addict too, although it makes horrendous sick so I'm slightly scared of taking it :lol: It used to make me heave when I had the peppermint one but the aniseed is okay.

Gill- my bump has gone all squishy and saggy at the bottom too, but I didn't know what it meant. Is that a sign bubs has engaged? 

I'm 38 weeks today, only 2 left (hopefully) :happydance: I wanted to go for a walk to see if I can get things moving but it's snowing...again :dohh:xx


----------



## gills8752

I think it means bubs has dropped down. Mine started getting saggy around my foof to begin with when she was on the brim, now she's 3/5 palp more of my belly is saggy. I think she's dropped since the midwife too as more belly is saggy today. I dread to think how saggy it's gonna be!! lol


----------



## teal

Sometimes I think my bump has dropped because it looks like I have more room at the top but other times I'm not sure. I feel more pressure - especially when sitting down. I guess I'll find out at my next appointment where he is! xx


----------



## 2bananas

One thing that was interesting at mw yesterday.

The student mw was there that i normally see and when she examined me she said bub was engaged. Got other mw to examine me and bub had popped back out at that point - but she said she felt him move out of position. So I said 'well stop poking him then and he might stay there' lol

Of course after that they had sent me to hospital about the leakage I had and when examined there the mw said - 'oh baby engaged now - was written as free in my notes from mw appointment an hour before. So I've got no hope, He just keeps popping in and out for fun!!

Oh - and the film was rubbish!! Never going to have done enough!!


----------



## MandaAnda

Katy, I actually prefer the aniseed one as well, which is odd for me.

If anyone has horrible reflux and Gaviscon doesn't cut it, just ask your GP for Ranitidine (it's Zantac, as mentioned above) or Domperidone (Motilum is the brand name, I think), as they both work in different ways, different to Gaviscon. Omeprazole is another anti-reflux that's good.


----------



## blackrose

Ewww gaviscon , Appointment went well , had to get bloods done and go back next week but all good apart from that !2 bannanas your bump looks fab , Its a pretty scary film but not scary enough to bring on labour try a really loud disaster movie ? ! Teal glad the dentist was ok :hugs: dentists terrify me . Has anyone been put on iron tablets ? I was today but I'm anxious about the side effects . :blush:


----------



## samzi

my OH got over his fear of :sex: while im pregnant, so im a very happy lady today :rofl:


----------



## blackrose

samzi said:


> my OH got over his fear of :sex: while im pregnant, so im a very happy lady today :rofl:

:happydance:


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas, nice bump pic. Sorry you got indigestion after, but I still want one :rofl: My flump isn't engaged yet according to all my notes, but i recon it keeps popping its head in and out for a laugh, I get very heavy pressure down there at times, then nothing. Wish it'd just stay put if it's gonna go there!!

Ah well am just getting impatient now. Have Put a bump picture & a poll in 3rd Tri today if anybody wants to guess what I'm having from the shape etc. I did a poll today in toddler gp today also for a laugh with sex/date/weight & got such a variation of answers lol. Could've killed one of the mums who said I'm gonna go 8 days over lol.

At least it's all for fun eh. Am going to try everything I can to not go over. :)


----------



## 2bananas

samzi said:


> my OH got over his fear of :sex: while im pregnant, so im a very happy lady today :rofl:

lol


----------



## samzi

he has no excuse now to help out, if i go overdue :lol:


----------



## Caz-x

blackrose; I got put on iron tablets last week, was worried about getting 'bunged up' but its had the opposite and for the first time in ages am going regular each day :) Phew.


----------



## Caz-x

samzi said:


> my OH got over his fear of :sex: while im pregnant, so im a very happy lady today :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

samzi said:


> my OH got over his fear of :sex: while im pregnant, so im a very happy lady today :rofl:

Jealous! My OH was even told by the consultant yesterday to help me out but he still won't :dohh: xx


----------



## Beautywithin

2bananas - your bump is lovely

im due tomoz, and still nooooooooooo bloody sign, since having the sweep yesterday iv just had little pains but thats about it... 

this time next week my lil man will have no choice! HE will be coming out whether he likes it or not lol xx


----------



## MandaAnda

blackrose said:


> Has anyone been put on iron tablets ? I was today but I'm anxious about the side effects . :blush:

I've been on them before (not on them now; instead I have a vitamin D deficiency and get yummy, chewable sherbet-like tablets!). Just try to do things to, um, keep your bowel active. :blush: That is, lots of liquids, lots of fibre and keep moving.


----------



## blackrose

Thanks for the advice :) , I asked my OH if he was going to start maybe .. um .. helping me out next week ? His reaction ? " what if the baby kicks ? its really disturbing for me " ..... Didnt bother him before ! I reckon he's put off by the bump and the stretchies on my legs :(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

blackrose said:


> Thanks for the advice :) , I asked my OH if he was going to start maybe .. um .. helping me out next week ? His reaction ? " what if the baby kicks ? its really disturbing for me " ..... Didnt bother him before ! I reckon he's put off by the bump and the stretchies on my legs :(

I just keep dropping the worlds least subtle hints but he just ignores me. xx


----------



## blackrose

I've told him I'll be hopping him and he's to just deal with it ... he offered me curry instead:dohh: they really have such a way of making us feel special .


----------



## samzi

When i mentioned it a few weeks back he completely refused, said he didnt want to hurt her, and would freak out if he felt kicks. 

no chance of getting kicked if they are head down anyway...

i dunno what changed in my OH's mind but im very happy about it :lol:

and she didnt do anything to hurt him :rofl: infact for a while after there was no movement, so im betting the jigging sent her to sleep :haha:


----------



## Pixie71

samzi said:


> my OH got over his fear of :sex: while im pregnant, so im a very happy lady today :rofl:

Not fair.......:happydance: lucky you am jealous.....
Told OH he is confined to bed when I am able for it again, then I will be happy lady.......


----------



## Pixie71

OH offered chinese take away last night at 22.45 but I declined as I wasnt hungry - what do people recommend on the menu, note that I cant stand curry or chips at the moment.......
One day to due date, cant believe baby not popped out yet... defo a girl.....


----------



## vinnypeanut

You're lucky u've all got an OH to pester for sex....im sure they'll give in soon enough.
Especially if u tell them theyre not gonna get it for a while after babys born because u will be too tired and sore! Muhahaha!!

Pixie and BW im sending you all the positive labour vibes for 2moro!!! Lets hope for some punctual babies!!
xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I agree, would be so cool if some actually turned up on their due date! xx


----------



## teal

I agree it would be good to see some due date babies! There has to be some of us that will go on our due date! xx


----------



## Pixie71

Yeah I am nervous about going over as this is an ICSI/IVF produced baby so am very nervous about it all....


----------



## purple_kiwi

still nothing yet today so she wont be arriving on time it seems lol.. probably knows its to cold to come out and rather stay warm


----------



## Rach28

Feel even more disgusting now - student MW made me get on the scales and my fluid retention has made me have a maaahooooosive weight gain in 2 weeks, feel really rubbish about it. 

Blood pressure and urine was fine so the MW's werent bothered by it. 

Iron level had also dropped alot so got iron tablets too.


----------



## Pixie71

never thought of weight gain due to swollen legs. right there with you in level of fed up ness!!!!


----------



## 2bananas

If one more person asks if i've had this baby yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its so obvious I havnt!!!!! You are stood in front of me ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## samzi

is the top of anyones bump squidgy? just under the boobs mine is soft. mean anything do you think?


----------



## teal

Samzi - mine is soft at the top. Not sure what it means. I thought maybe because baby had moved lower down xx


----------



## samzi

yeah im thinking that. had a few sharp twinges down below too just before i noticed this.


----------



## blackrose

I though it was cause baby had moving down , could you maybe be feeling pain from that ?


----------



## teal

I've also been having sharp twinges. I wasn't sure what they were either but they come and go and only last a few seconds at a time. xx


----------



## blackrose

Rach28 said:


> Feel even more disgusting now - student MW made me get on the scales and my fluid retention has made me have a maaahooooosive weight gain in 2 weeks, feel really rubbish about it.
> 
> Blood pressure and urine was fine so the MW's werent bothered by it.
> 
> Iron level had also dropped alot so got iron tablets too.

Dont worry about the water retention hun :hugs: I'm like a balloon . I got put on iron today too .


----------



## gills8752

Lana, just showed hubby your bump pic after your last post and he asked why you're wearing stockings! hahaha Trust him to think of sex with a bump pic!

We're eating pot noodle for dinner tonight - I feel like such a chav mum! hahaha Last chance to get away with buying it without feeling guilty before this bump disappears! :happydance:


----------



## blackrose

oooh my bump hurts . and my back :(


----------



## gills8752

blackrose said:


> oooh my bump hurts . and my back :(

oooh ooh oooh early labour.....??


----------



## blackrose

gills8752 said:


> blackrose said:
> 
> 
> oooh my bump hurts . and my back :(
> 
> oooh ooh oooh early labour.....??Click to expand...

Im very doubtful :dohh: , all the same . Think I may go walk around the house see if anything changes :( ... I feel yuk :nope:


----------



## teal

blackrose - hope you feel better :hugs: I've been getting a lot of back ache but for me it's just back ache :( xx


----------



## gills8752

awww poor hun - have you tried a bath?


----------



## blackrose

Me thinks it just BH's and backache . however bath time . teal i hope your back inst too bad :hugs:


----------



## teal

Hope the bath helps. That's what I normally do when my back gets sore - go for a bath and a lie down! :hugs: xx


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm about to get in the bath as well. Tonight's the first time I've felt well and truly fed up, but I'm determined to enjoy what's left, knowing some mums don't even make it this far.


----------



## 2bananas

Hope your back improves blackrose - even more I hope its the start of labour for you :)

Gills - Its not stockings its my tights rolled down lol - no chance of me being so saucy!! Giant maternity tights folded below the bump - how sexy am i!!!! move over claudia schiffer - 2bananas is sexin it up ha ha ha ha


----------



## MummyCarly

Hope you're all doing ok ladies :) I have my 38wk Midwife appointment in about 4 hours Going to talk to my mw about more pain relief or something, Ive tried all the damn exercises to get her away from laying (back to back) I take pain meds and Ive been getting massages and wearing a damn "Tubi Grip". None of which really works :(

Ill update you ladies when I get home!


----------



## gills8752

Ooh I enjoyed my second dinner of honey chilli chicken and salt and pepper ribs. God I'm going to miss pigging out! :cry:


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Ooh I enjoyed my second dinner of honey chilli chicken and salt and pepper ribs. God I'm going to miss pigging out! :cry:

lol - im just about to eat my third custard donut of the day!!! :happydance:

Mummycarly - I hope your mw can suggest something for you hun! xx


----------



## littledancer

Okay, I know I said I couldn't WAIT to finish work and escape the stress of my crazy boss, but now I'm bored to death!!! Lol, I only finished work on Friday, have already cleaned the house like crazy and now I just want baby here :)

Oy vey! And I'll likely have 3 more weeks of this!!!???

What are you ladies doing to keep busy? (other than those of you with kids already, you're obviously very VERY busy lol)


----------



## Pixie71

Due tomorrow, had a hot curry i hope it help to move things on!


----------



## purple_kiwi

i had spicey tacos and still nothing debating trying :sex: but that will probably be to painful.


----------



## purple_kiwi

:( i just found out from my mom that OHs parents plan on staying here for a week after baby is born. i like how they never asked me or OH and he doesnt even want them here. and apparently his mom is going on to my mom saying that she will be up feeding the baby at night to help me and they will clean the house when im at the hospital and stuff. my mom got upset thinking that i would let this happen but not want her to do it.. well it wont im breast feeding and i want to take care of my own baby and she had no right to say this stuff to my mom and upset her and also my house is always clean.. this woman is driving me mad and i swear shes doing it on purpose because she thinks it will help break me down and just let her do what ever with my baby


----------



## littledancer

purple_kiwi said:


> :( i just found out from my mom that OHs parents plan on staying here for a week after baby is born. i like how they never asked me or OH and he doesnt even want them here. and apparently his mom is going on to my mom saying that she will be up feeding the baby at night to help me and they will clean the house when im at the hospital and stuff. my mom got upset thinking that i would let this happen but not want her to do it.. well it wont im breast feeding and i want to take care of my own baby and she had no right to say this stuff to my mom and upset her and also my house is always clean.. this woman is driving me mad and i swear shes doing it on purpose because she thinks it will help break me down and just let her do what ever with my baby

Woah- weird- I swear we have the same MIL???!!!

Sorry you're going through this, I say just be as politely honest as you can be and inform them that they will not be staying as you will need the time to adjust to the baby's schedule and that you'd love them to pay a short visit when the time is right- you'll let them know WHEN that will be :hugs:


----------



## purple_kiwi

Woah- weird- I swear we have the same MIL???!!!

Sorry you're going through this, I say just be as politely honest as you can be and inform them that they will not be staying as you will need the time to adjust to the baby's schedule and that you'd love them to pay a short visit when the time is right- you'll let them know WHEN that will be :hugs:[/QUOTE]

honestly i dont think i can be polite any more lol.. they have just got on my nerves so much i can hardly talk to them without wanting to yell. like i know they want to "help" but they just seem to have completly different parenting veiw then what i do right now and tbh i dont want to parent like them so i know the whole time they are here they will critize everything me and my oh will be doing. parent in laws or w.e should be banned from giving unwanted advice


----------



## MummyCarly

So my appointment went well (Although Midwife couldnt do anything about my pain) Except tell me to do things ive already been doing haha!the baby sounded great on the Doppler, my blood pressure was perfect. Shes still laying Back to Back :( But she said not to worry too much as 80%ish babys turn in labour! Also she said that babys head is only 1/5ths above Brim now.. So almost all the way down YAY!! :D 

My next appointment is in 2wks, Basically my due date and if I make it that far they will do an internal and see where Im at and go from there... Although my midwife says she doubts I will make it that far... I was overdue with both my previous children so I take that with a grain of salt lol!!

Hope you're all doing well, time to kick up the feet and eat some icecream! :)


----------



## Pixie71

purple_kiwi said:


> :( i just found out from my mom that OHs parents plan on staying here for a week after baby is born. i like how they never asked me or OH and he doesnt even want them here. and apparently his mom is going on to my mom saying that she will be up feeding the baby at night to help me and they will clean the house when im at the hospital and stuff. my mom got upset thinking that i would let this happen but not want her to do it.. well it wont im breast feeding and i want to take care of my own baby and she had no right to say this stuff to my mom and upset her and also my house is always clean.. this woman is driving me mad and i swear shes doing it on purpose because she thinks it will help break me down and just let her do what ever with my baby


Sorry to hear that she is an overbearing cow, ring her and tell her that she is not needed in that capacity, tell her you've got it all under control but you appreciate the thought...

My OH mother bought us so many towels I was forced to throw out some and she bought loads of other crap that we didnt need or want, now she is collecting for Sister in Law who is due in June, its really annoying but at least she isnt moving in......

Due today, have appt at 10 am and god knows what he will say as this is IVF baby who the clinic say cant go over due and consultant doesnt seem to agree with that, didnt sleep very much as I am very wound up over it, plus my legs and feet were like big fat chipolatas last night as well and i find it very hard to get any type of shoe on let alone a boot, sick of wearing the same granny shoes all the time.


----------



## Caz-x

Am shattered!! I sem to have developed insomnia on a night, I can go to bed shattered, but then lay there awake with my mind running in all directions & then when I do go to sleep I have to go to the bloody loo grrrrr. Anyone else like this? 

Dropping wee man off for a few hrs at day care at 9 so may have a bath & try & catch up on sleep then. Also got an email of SIL this morn saying that they may be in the area with the kids on either 27 or 28 feb & may drop in for an hour if I'm not in labour. I bloody hope I'm not in labour then :rofl: I equally hope that I havent just given birth in the couple of days prior to either as I dont really want loads of people visiting the house for at least a week after the baby is born so that we can adjust to being 4 of us and let Kaden get used to the baby, and it'll mean having 2 adults & 3 kids here (aarrrrggghh). She did say it'll only be fore an hour though and she is pretty good knowing not to overstay though so am being a bit irrational I think, she just wants to see her new niece or nephew & I would be the same if it was the opposite way round. Just hope none of the kids are full of cold etc or they'll be banned haha.

Hows everyone else this morn??


----------



## Beautywithin

Its my due date today girlies, and im still without a baby ..... arghhhhhhhhhhhh x


----------



## gills8752

Beautywithin said:


> Its my due date today girlies, and im still without a baby ..... arghhhhhhhhhhhh x

awwww :dust: :dust: :dust:

My mum phoned me last night asking if I was in labour as she'd been getting tummy contractions and had a really really heavy af :haha: We often get sympathy pains for each other (she lives 600 miles away) I was thinking wohooo - Mum's gonna go through the pain of labour for me! :happydance:
:haha:


----------



## lou_lou1979

morning everyone

How is everyone this morning?

Sending you some labour dust BW :flower:


----------



## lou_lou1979

gills8752 said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> Its my due date today girlies, and im still without a baby ..... arghhhhhhhhhhhh x
> 
> awwww :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> My mum phoned me last night asking if I was in labour as she'd been getting tummy contractions and had a really really heavy af :haha: We often get sympathy pains for each other (she lives 600 miles away) I was thinking wohooo - Mum's gonna go through the pain of labour for me! :happydance:
> :haha:Click to expand...

Arr that is sweet. I sometimes think my OH is getting sympathy pains. He keeps getting back ache and eating all my chocolate!


----------



## Tricks26

Morning ladies how is everyone this morning!!!! xxx


----------



## teal

bw - hope things start happening for you! xx


----------



## blackrose

Morning :) , happy due date girls !


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

just started with low period pains and aching hips. another way of my body saying 'im getting ready' no doubt


----------



## 2bananas

purple_kiwi said:


> :( i just found out from my mom that OHs parents plan on staying here for a week after baby is born. i like how they never asked me or OH and he doesnt even want them here. and apparently his mom is going on to my mom saying that she will be up feeding the baby at night to help me and they will clean the house when im at the hospital and stuff. my mom got upset thinking that i would let this happen but not want her to do it.. well it wont im breast feeding and i want to take care of my own baby and she had no right to say this stuff to my mom and upset her and also my house is always clean.. this woman is driving me mad and i swear shes doing it on purpose because she thinks it will help break me down and just let her do what ever with my baby

You need to discuss this now!!!! The cheek!!

I'd be on the phone explaining now that they are not staying!!! Lay down the law, if you don't you will regret it sweetie xxx


----------



## blackrose

2bananas said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> :( i just found out from my mom that OHs parents plan on staying here for a week after baby is born. i like how they never asked me or OH and he doesnt even want them here. and apparently his mom is going on to my mom saying that she will be up feeding the baby at night to help me and they will clean the house when im at the hospital and stuff. my mom got upset thinking that i would let this happen but not want her to do it.. well it wont im breast feeding and i want to take care of my own baby and she had no right to say this stuff to my mom and upset her and also my house is always clean.. this woman is driving me mad and i swear shes doing it on purpose because she thinks it will help break me down and just let her do what ever with my baby
> 
> You need to discuss this now!!!! The cheek!!
> 
> I'd be on the phone explaining now that they are not staying!!! Lay down the law, if you don't you will regret it sweetie xxxClick to expand...

Just saw this :hugs: lay the law down , how cheeky of them to just announce it !


----------



## 2bananas

Hope everyone is alright today!!!

Good luck to all who are due today!!!

I had an awful night sleep, heartburn kept me up between 1 and 5, was excruciating.

Was also up for (tmi coming up) 3 poo's in the night and had such a a sore tummy!!!!! Thought I was having contractions but didnt seem so. But not feeling well at all today. think its mostly tiredness though. See how i feel after a sleep.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Gills my mum has been having alot of back and tummy pains over the past few days (we live together and are very very close)
Then this morning shes had really intense pains that she said felt like the start of her labours!! So im secretly (and cruelly) wishing they carry on and then i go into labour! haha.
Thats very wishful thinking though!

Labour dust :dust: for Pixie and BeautyWithin due today :D xxx


----------



## Pixie71

Well ladies just back from obsetrician/mw appt. He did an internal and said baby head much further down than last week and cervix very favourable and labour probably not too far away, if I dont go by Monday morning I've to go to hospital for 8.30 am. Only told my mum and his mum as we dont want everyone ringing us. daughter will stay with my parents on sunday night if needed. Felt crampy like period coming this morning before we left for app and during the CtG I had some tightening as they called it, so really feel that its coming sooooon!!!


----------



## Tricks26

Well that sounds exciting !!!


----------



## 2bananas

Pixie71 said:


> Well ladies just back from obsetrician/mw appt. He did an internal and said baby head much further down than last week and cervix very favourable and labour probably not too far away, if I dont go by Monday morning I've to go to hospital for 8.30 am. Only told my mum and his mum as we dont want everyone ringing us. daughter will stay with my parents on sunday night if needed. Felt crampy like period coming this morning before we left for app and during the CtG I had some tightening as they called it, so really feel that its coming sooooon!!!

cool!!!! :dust:

hope its soon! x


----------



## blackrose

OOOh exciting , fingers crossed its soon !!


----------



## Caz-x

Happy due date ladies, hope you dont have to wait long now xx


----------



## WTTMommy

Happy due date to some of you! Can I just say how jealous I am of you early birds? :blush: I have a feeling a few of us will be in here talking to ourselves by the end of the month while you're home cuddling your LO's. :haha:


----------



## blackrose

WTTMommy said:


> Happy due date to some of you! Can I just say how jealous I am of you early birds? :blush: I have a feeling a few of us will be in here talking to ourselves by the end of the month while you're home cuddling your LO's. :haha:

I'll be here !!!! :hugs:


----------



## 4thtimelucky

:cry: I wish mine would hurry up I hate going overdue its soooooooo depressing


----------



## Pixie71

4thtimelucky said:


> :cry: I wish mine would hurry up I hate going overdue its soooooooo depressing

:dust::dust:
Here is some labour dust hun. Hope you pop soon,
xx


----------



## 4thtimelucky

:hugs: Thanks hun me 2


----------



## 4thtimelucky

OoOoOh sorry hun forgot to send you some too :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 2bananas

Im so angry right now im ready for a fight!

I called my manager on monday to say that I was waiting for my matb1 to be returned as i need to apply for my MA. Said she'll get back to me that day - havn't heard anything so called about an hour ago and asked to speak to her to be put on hold and then fobbed off with 'she's gone on lunch and is out of the building.......... but is it to do with your matb1?'

well yes it is but why am i talking to you about it (just another staff member so why would she know anything about it)

and she said 'it hasn't been received if thats what you are calling about'

well - thats a lie

and secondly why did she not call and tell me that then.

So - i thought sod it - despite being told everything needs to go through head office via our managers and not us I called HO anyway.

And finally spoke to someone with more than noodles for brains. They have received it, payroll have it and she is going to chase it up now and get it sent back as they have has it over 2 weeks now.

So fuming that my manager thinks its ok to have just ignored me and then when i call to chase her tells me a blatant lie - its obvious they had received it when they have sent me the vouchers and initial confirmation letter for my maternity leave. Just need the smp1 form and my certificate back - how hard can it be!!

Just needed to vent. Im still really not feeling too well today and so could do without bullshit!!

grrrrr!!!


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

2bananas said:


> Im so angry right now im ready for a fight!
> 
> I called my manager on monday to say that I was waiting for my matb1 to be returned as i need to apply for my MA. Said she'll get back to me that day - havn't heard anything so called about an hour ago and asked to speak to her to be put on hold and then fobbed off with 'she's gone on lunch and is out of the building.......... but is it to do with your matb1?'
> 
> well yes it is but why am i talking to you about it (just another staff member so why would she know anything about it)
> 
> and she said 'it hasn't been received if thats what you are calling about'
> 
> well - thats a lie
> 
> and secondly why did she not call and tell me that then.
> 
> So - i thought sod it - despite being told everything needs to go through head office via our managers and not us I called HO anyway.
> 
> And finally spoke to someone with more than noodles for brains. They have received it, payroll have it and she is going to chase it up now and get it sent back as they have has it over 2 weeks now.
> 
> So fuming that my manager thinks its ok to have just ignored me and then when i call to chase her tells me a blatant lie - its obvious they had received it when they have sent me the vouchers and initial confirmation letter for my maternity leave. Just need the smp1 form and my certificate back - how hard can it be!!
> 
> Just needed to vent. Im still really not feeling too well today and so could do without bullshit!!
> 
> grrrrr!!!

Crap managers are worse than a man down, feel your pain !


----------



## Pixie71

Some managers have no management ability, how they get to where they are beats me, dont let her annoy you, you have you and baby to think of. 
Hope you are ok.
xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Pixie and BW- Happy due date :) Sending you labour :dust:

2bananas- that's crap. I had hell trying to get mine from my manager too, hope you get it sorted out soon. 

I hope someone goes into labour soon, come on ladies :lol: xx


----------



## 2bananas

Pixie71 said:


> Some managers have no management ability, how they get to where they are beats me, dont let her annoy you, you have you and baby to think of.
> Hope you are ok.
> xx

thing is she's normally not a bad manager - but feel like cos i've had sick leave and now on mat leave its more like im just a hassle than anything else! 

Nothing quite like being pregnant and an inconvenience eh!! :cry:


----------



## purple_kiwi

so going to see doctor today at 12. hopefully he will do a sweep. he said this appointment we make plans for if the baby doesnt come within 2 weeks of now. and OH has said he is telling his parents when we talk to them next they are not staying as we want time to bond with baby not be over crowded with people.


----------



## 2bananas

purple_kiwi said:


> so going to see doctor today at 12. hopefully he will do a sweep. he said this appointment we make plans for if the baby doesnt come within 2 weeks of now. and OH has said he is telling his parents when we talk to them next they are not staying as we want time to bond with baby not be over crowded with people.

well thats good that he's going to talk to them! Hope they don't kick up a fuss about it. x good luck with your appointment! :thumbup:


----------



## 2bananas

2bananas said:


> Hope everyone is alright today!!!
> 
> Good luck to all who are due today!!!
> 
> I had an awful night sleep, heartburn kept me up between 1 and 5, was excruciating.
> 
> Was also up for (tmi coming up) 3 poo's in the night and had such a a sore tummy!!!!! Thought I was having contractions but didnt seem so. But not feeling well at all today. think its mostly tiredness though. See how i feel after a sleep.
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx



erm... do you think my 5th bowel movement now in like 14 hours is my body clearing out, along with tummy cramps? Or a bug?

Im clutching at straws just now, but again - I have not felt right today, i feel like something is off - maybe it is just a bug. x


----------



## lou_lou1979

hey 2bananas sorry to hear about your crap manager.

I read somewhere that as well as pressing on your bladder, the baby can also press on your bowels making you need the loo more often - so could be that?

Lou x


----------



## blackrose

2bananas said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is alright today!!!
> 
> Good luck to all who are due today!!!
> 
> I had an awful night sleep, heartburn kept me up between 1 and 5, was excruciating.
> 
> Was also up for (tmi coming up) 3 poo's in the night and had such a a sore tummy!!!!! Thought I was having contractions but didnt seem so. But not feeling well at all today. think its mostly tiredness though. See how i feel after a sleep.
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx
> 
> 
> 
> erm... do you think my 5th bowel movement now in like 14 hours is my body clearing out, along with tummy cramps? Or a bug?
> 
> Im clutching at straws just now, but again - I have not felt right today, i feel like something is off - maybe it is just a bug. xClick to expand...

Sounds like a clear out ?


----------



## Rach28

Hi All 

Hope somethings happening for you 2bananas - especially after the thing with your manager, not nice. 

Well done to those at their due date today - labour dust for you, I want to read about more babies being born!!

DS got sent home from school this afternoon - apparantly a few kids in the class have all come down with a tummy bug, great :wacko: have a sneeky feeling though that he has just joined in to get the afternoon off - he doesnt seem too poorly... maybe im just being mean and heartless!!


----------



## blackrose

Rach , it could well be a way to come home , but watch him all the same just in case he comes down with something , I used to be an awful child for being "sick" in the middle of a school day .


----------



## Rach28

He's cosied up in bed at the moment so we'll see how he goes and if the novelty wears off once he's bored!!

I hope he hasnt got anything as I dont want to catch the bugs!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Haha i was the same!!
And when my mum told me she didnt believe me i used to chew up digestive biscuits and spit them into the sink to make it look like id been sick!
What a horrible horrible child i was!!
xx


----------



## Caz-x

VP - Thats foul :rofl:

2bananas - Thats a lot, hope it is your clear out for you. My MW told me that your body does this so that there is more room near the 'exit' for baby to come down & out. 

I am feeling pants too, slept on & off all morn while DS was at nursery, then picked him up, put him down for a nap & did the same till about half 2 when he woke up. Do not fel refreshed for it at all though :( Am sat here feeling very sick and bleurgh, flump mega active too & its quite painfull. Woe me, woe me lol


----------



## Rach28

vinnypeanut said:


> Haha i was the same!!
> And when my mum told me she didnt believe me i used to chew up digestive biscuits and spit them into the sink to make it look like id been sick!
> What a horrible horrible child i was!!
> xx


Thats gross but at the same time incredably inventive!! 

LOL


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Rach28 said:


> vinnypeanut said:
> 
> 
> Haha i was the same!!
> And when my mum told me she didnt believe me i used to chew up digestive biscuits and spit them into the sink to make it look like id been sick!
> What a horrible horrible child i was!!
> xx
> 
> 
> Thats gross but at the same time incredably inventive!!
> 
> LOLClick to expand...

:lol:

My friend in school used to chuck vegetable soup down the loo to prove she'd been sick :dohh: 

2bananas- I agree, sounds like your body could be having a clear out xx


----------



## blackrose

Gosh children are lovely sometimes .... hahah


----------



## gills8752

Okay - now I'm weird - I'm jealous your getting to poo so much - I want a clear out! :haha:

Oh god - only pregnant women would understand that!

Sounds like everyone is having a shitty time just now, guess that's just the last stage of pregnancy starting to get annoying for us!

:dust: :dust: :dust for everyone!


----------



## teal

Congrats to everyone due today! :flower: 

I feel miserable today. Back has been sore all day - I don't think it means anything is happening though.


----------



## samzi

10 days to go for me, holy cow!! :rofl:


----------



## teal

Samzi - that's not long at all! xx


----------



## blackrose

U only have 20 teal ! when ya think about it in terms of days its not to bad :) , I feel like a child counting the boxes on my advent calendar !


----------



## MandaAnda

gills8752 said:


> Okay - now I'm weird - *I'm jealous your getting to poo so much* - I want a clear out! :haha:
> 
> Oh god - only pregnant women would understand that!
> 
> *Sounds like everyone is having a shitty time just now*, guess that's just the last stage of pregnancy starting to get annoying for us!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust for everyone!

Pun intended? :haha:

I had things a bit, um, loose today as well, which never happens. Hmmmm.


----------



## 2bananas

Rach28 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hope somethings happening for you 2bananas - especially after the thing with your manager, not nice.
> 
> Well done to those at their due date today - labour dust for you, I want to read about more babies being born!!
> 
> DS got sent home from school this afternoon - apparantly a few kids in the class have all come down with a tummy bug, great :wacko: have a sneeky feeling though that he has just joined in to get the afternoon off - he doesnt seem too poorly... maybe im just being mean and heartless!!

DD is home today with a virus, her glands are swollen etc but she's not too bad.

However, yesterday the playground was full of chatter about a sickness bug - 8 kids in DD's class alone were off with this bug, loads of staff too. Apparently its the worst spread of a bug they have had - there wasn't a full class in any of the years. Im hoping maybe her being off today will stop her getting it and may keep her home tomorrow too - she doesn't need to be off tomorrow as its only her glands up a bit and doctor just said to carry on as normal - but I dont want her bringing it home to me - and kids are still off today too.

There seems to be a fair bit of sickness around in other schools from people I've spoken to!

Hope your lo is feeling ok x


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Haha i was the same!!
> And when my mum told me she didnt believe me i used to chew up digestive biscuits and spit them into the sink to make it look like id been sick!
> What a horrible horrible child i was!!
> xx

Thats disgusting lol


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Okay - now I'm weird - I'm jealous your getting to poo so much - I want a clear out! :haha:
> 
> Oh god - only pregnant women would understand that!
> 
> Sounds like everyone is having a shitty time just now, guess that's just the last stage of pregnancy starting to get annoying for us!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust for everyone!


lol gills


----------



## teal

blackrose said:


> U only have 20 teal ! when ya think about it in terms of days its not to bad :) , I feel like a child counting the boxes on my advent calendar !

It doesn't sound long thinking about it in days! xx


----------



## 2bananas

I have got period cramps every time I stand up

please let something be starting!!!!!!


Im sending myself :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Right then - lets hope that works!!!

Im a little worried maybe its that bug going round dd's school instead though!


----------



## blackrose

Nope its much better ! Fingers crossed its something starting 2bannaas


----------



## teal

2bananas said:


> I have got period cramps every time I stand up
> 
> please let something be starting!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Im sending myself :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Right then - lets hope that works!!!
> 
> Im a little worried maybe its that bug going round dd's school instead though!

Good luck!! I hope it's the start of something! xx


----------



## Pixie71

Well I am really uncomfortable and think I will be giving birth before long..... not getting pains as such but just so much pressure etc, I think this baby will be here before saturday anyway...


----------



## purple_kiwi

i got to doctors and ended up waiting 2 hrs then got about a 5 min appointment. never talked about induction like he said he would, wouldnt give me a sweep and i got ther worst pyshical ever like it hurt so much. he said he couldnt give me a sweep untill 40 weeks but he had given 2 other ladies sweeps at 38 weeks they told me! i talked to people in the waiting room and compared to there care i feel like im seriously getting nothing in comparison. he even said i wasnt due till next week! im sorry but my due date was yesterday and it was on the notes right in front of him. never again am i going with this doctor.


----------



## 2bananas

purple_kiwi said:



> i got to doctors and ended up waiting 2 hrs then got about a 5 min appointment. never talked about induction like he said he would, wouldnt give me a sweep and i got ther worst pyshical ever like it hurt so much. he said he couldnt give me a sweep untill 40 weeks but he had given 2 other ladies sweeps at 38 weeks they told me! i talked to people in the waiting room and compared to there care i feel like im seriously getting nothing in comparison. he even said i wasnt due till next week! im sorry but my due date was yesterday and it was on the notes right in front of him. never again am i going with this doctor.

That sounds really crappy!

I'm sorry it wasn't the outcome you were hoping for. Its horrible how care can differ from one person to another despite having the same professional caring for them.

Hope labour starts very soon for you :dust:


x


----------



## Pixie71

Just lost my plug! Hope this is a sign of labour coming!


----------



## teal

Good luck Pixie! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Wahoooo Pixie thats what i like to hear :D
And 

*Think Positive Bananas!!!!*
Keep moving!!

Just read that poor Katys unwell again!! For her sake i hope they decide to get that baba out asap!!
xxx


----------



## 2bananas

Pixie71 said:


> Just lost my plug! Hope this is a sign of labour coming!

:happydance:

hopefully wont be long!!


----------



## 2bananas

Well im truly miserable today.

All the cramps I was having stopped about 9pm last night and then nothing.

On a plus note - NO HEARTBURN at all through the night so was only woken by my spd which meant i slept a bit more than i have done the last few nights.

I can't walk very well today, its very painful with each step so think baby has head right down - everything feels very pushed out down there and im quite tender.


Hoping to hear of some new lovebug arrivals to cheer me up so someone - please have your baby - as I dont think mine is coming so someone else has to lol


Enjoy your day everyone! x


----------



## 2bananas

Oh also - 

10 days left on my ticker :happydance:


----------



## teal

2bananas :hugs:


----------



## gills8752

Oooh good luck pixie!

No babba yet Lana!!?? What's the hold up? You squeezing your legs together...:haha::haha:

I thought I might have started the crampy pains this morning when I woke up - but nope - just needed to fart. :blush: 

Think I might go off to the shops and buy some lovely new bed sheets for me. Just realised most of mine have a hole in them somewhere - been a long time since I've changed the bed in the daytime when it's light! damn these Scottish winters with no sun! lol

psstt..........*ONE WEEK TO GO*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(but I'm hoping the sweep works on Sunday!)


----------



## teal

2bananas said:


> Oh also -
> 
> 10 days left on my ticker :happydance:

Yay :happydance: xx


----------



## teal

gills - congrats on 39 weeks! Good luck for Sunday!! xx


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Oooh good luck pixie!
> 
> No babba yet Lana!!?? What's the hold up? You squeezing your legs together...:haha::haha:
> 
> I thought I might have started the crampy pains this morning when I woke up - but nope - just needed to fart. :blush:
> 
> Think I might go off to the shops and buy some lovely new bed sheets for me. Just realised most of mine have a hole in them somewhere - been a long time since I've changed the bed in the daytime when it's light! damn these Scottish winters with no sun! lol
> 
> psstt..........*ONE WEEK TO GO*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (but I'm hoping the sweep works on Sunday!)


Think positive about your sweep!!!!! You could be the next new lovebug delivery!!

I bought some lovely new bedding the other day - makes bedtime so nice with new bed sheets and covers etc.

Yes, all my fault, im keeping the baby in on purpose :dohh: lol


----------



## gills8752

Now you see! If you just kept your legs open and stopped being selfish bubs will slide out next time you sneeze!! :rofl:

Ooh I'm in a good mood today - I love this forum! Where else can you discuss poo and everyone pitches in with a blow by blow account of their bowel movements! (see thread When did you start pooing more? lol)
Ooh and - I got my pampers tesco hamper yesterday - wtf is with the blue/pink mascara??? We're pregnant not stupid!!

oooh and just because I've never had the need before but wanted to..

:angel::angel::witch::crib::iron::shower::hangwashing::mail::laundry::plane::plane::plane::muaha::serenade::devil::shipw::telephone::pizza::drunk::help::cold::juggle::fool::yellowcard::sad1::tease::saywhat::wohoo::loo::comp::argh::brush::sulk::ball::lolly::paper::flasher::toothpick::grr::grr::grr:​


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Now you see! If you just kept your legs open and stopped being selfish bubs will slide out next time you sneeze!! :rofl:
> 
> Ooh I'm in a good mood today - I love this forum! Where else can you discuss poo and everyone pitches in with a blow by blow account of their bowel movements! (see thread When did you start pooing more? lol)
> 
> oooh and just because I've never had the need before but wanted to..
> 
> :angel::angel::witch::crib::iron::shower::hangwashing::mail::laundry::plane::plane::plane::muaha::serenade::devil::shipw::telephone::pizza::drunk::help::cold::juggle::fool::yellowcard::sad1::tease::saywhat::wohoo::loo::comp::argh::brush::sulk::ball::lolly::paper::flasher::toothpick::grr::grr::grr:​

:headspin:

yep girls - she's finally gone crackers :haha:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Gills get stomping around the shopping centre!! Might shift baby a little bit!

I agree with 2bananas.....please someone have their baby. Mines too comfy and I dont think hes gonna make his appearance for a couple of weeks yet! 
My days all feel the same at the moment and have done for weeks. Wake up feeling "full", i "empty" feel a bit better for a while. Have backache all day, feeling crampy towards the evening, plenty of bowel movements throughout the day, go to bed in crampy achey pain expecting to wake in the night in labour.....then around comes 8am and my day starts again!
Im bored of it now!

Also were having a new kitchen fitted, they started yesterday and are finishing up today! But im missing Jezza Kyle cuz they keep cutting the electricity off :(
And im sure theyve invited half of their mates around for a natter! There was 2 workmen yesterday and now there is an "electrician" "boilerman" "plumber" and "plasterer". Im not convinced haha!
xx


----------



## teal

Glad you got your pampers hamper! The blue and pink mascara sounds a bit random lol! 

That was a lot of smileys gills :rofl: xx


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Gills get stomping around the shopping centre!! Might shift baby a little bit!
> 
> I agree with 2bananas.....please someone have their baby. Mines too comfy and I dont think hes gonna make his appearance for a couple of weeks yet!
> My days all feel the same at the moment and have done for weeks. Wake up feeling "full", i "empty" feel a bit better for a while. Have backache all day, feeling crampy towards the evening, plenty of bowel movements throughout the day, go to bed in crampy achey pain expecting to wake in the night in labour.....then around comes 8am and my day starts again!
> Im bored of it now!
> 
> Also were having a new kitchen fitted, they started yesterday and are finishing up today! But im missing Jezza Kyle cuz they keep cutting the electricity off :(
> And im sure theyve invited half of their mates around for a natter! There was 2 workmen yesterday and now there is an "electrician" "boilerman" "plumber" and "plasterer". Im not convinced haha!
> xx


lol

well i hope you are doing your bit and keeping them all hydrated with a brew every 5 minutes :haha:


----------



## teal

Vinnypeanut - that's a lot of workmen! Hopefully they'll be quick with getting your kitchen finished xx


----------



## Caz-x

congrats on 1 wk Gill :happydance:

Scared the life out of DH last night, i woke up with the most excruciating pain in my groin area on the RH side. Felt like the worst cramp i have ever felt, it had me in tears. Got on all fours crying and DH (half asleep bless) woke up frantic asking if I was in labour lol. I wish. Not sure what it was:shrug:, the only thing I can think of is that flump was trying to turn from back to back and the pressure was the shoulders geting a bit stuck, cant imagine there is room for it to turn down there now. Hope it doesnt happen again though as it bloody well hurt:cry:

Other than that, am tired from lack of sleep every night, my back is hurting more and more as each day goes by & I dont feel like I can 'rest' like they advise as I need to look after DS. I look forward to the weekends so much when hubby isnt at work.

But hey, not long now eh ladies :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

VP - hope they get finished for you today, I hate having workmen round.


----------



## vinnypeanut

They must be imposters because i offered all day yesterday and they said no everytime then when i have offered this morning one of them said "no thanks, we dont drink"
And i went out yesterday morning and bought them 2 packets of hobnobs and a packet of digestives and they dont want those either!
Surely they cant be real builders!?!? 
What a shame....im gonna have to eat them all! (The biscuits...not the builders)


----------



## MummyCarly

Theres a party in my belly right now... Why cant she go DOWNWARDS insted of just kicking around in there, im a walking swimming pool haha

pssssssst....... Ive lost my mind :D


----------



## Beautywithin

Morning

well another lovebug has been born !! Im sure she will want to tell you the sex and weight herself, but pinkclaire had her baby early hours of this morning

congratulations Claire xx


----------



## teal

caz - hope you manage to get some rest over the weekend :hugs: my backs been getting worse lately aswell. 

vp - definitely not real builders! Enjoy your hobnobs and digestives though lol 

mummycarly - my LO has been moving loads today. I'm starting to wonder what he's up to! xx


----------



## teal

Beautywithin said:


> Morning
> 
> well another lovebug has been born !! Im sure she will want to tell you the sex and weight herself, but pinkclaire had her baby early hours of this morning
> 
> congratulations Claire xx

Congratulations pinkclaire xx


----------



## MummyCarly

Congrats Claire


----------



## Caz-x

Woop Woop, Congratulations Claire,

Ooooh, am curious about whether its a boy or girl now. Gonna have to check in regularly during the day hehe.

Teal; thanks hun, :hugs: to you aswell, am gonna get a hot water bottle on my back soon, it sometimes helps me. x


----------



## vinnypeanut

Yaaay congratulations Claire!!
Looking forward to her update!

xx


----------



## blackrose

wooop congrats claire !!


----------



## 2bananas

Congratulations Claire!!!

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats claire :)

Hope everyone is well today.

Caz- Sorry to hear you were in major pain, hope it doesn't happen again.

VP- I agree, definitely not real builders, did make me laugh when you said you were gonna eat them though :haha: 

Hope everyone else isn't too achey today xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh, I forgot....is anyone else taking EPO capsules? (Or shoving them up their foof?!) :blush:

I ordered some as they're meant to be good but I'm a bit scared to take them xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

I think i might go and buy some today katy! Its one of the only things i havent tried...along with clary sage and im determined to get him out asap!! The exploding feeling in my bum is getting too much!!

x


----------



## MandaAnda

katy said:


> Oh, I forgot....is anyone else taking EPO capsules? (Or shoving them up their foof?!) :blush:
> 
> I ordered some as they're meant to be good but I'm a bit scared to take them xx

I've been taking them, hun (and RLT). From tomorrow, I'll be taking two in the morning, two in the evening and sticking one "up there".


----------



## Rach28

Yay another lovebug!

EPO Capsules?? :shrug:


----------



## MandaAnda

Evening primrose oil, Rach.


----------



## dani_tinks

Going in for my induction at 8am tomorrow morning :)
really hope he decides to come on his own tonight but thinking itll be very unlikely!
Just thought id let yas know xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Hope it all goes well dani - you have done so well.. you havent moaned or anything

have you had any pains or anything over the last couple of days? anything to indicate he may come on his own? x


----------



## teal

dani_tinks said:


> Going in for my induction at 8am tomorrow morning :)
> really hope he decides to come on his own tonight but thinking itll be very unlikely!
> Just thought id let yas know xx

Good luck tomorrow. I hope all goes well :hugs: xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Ive had on off pains for about a week  nothing ever comes off them, Its gonna be hard to believe when I actually do end up having regular contractions!! hehe. I dunno, I feel like somethings stoppin him from coming out, ive had so many early labour symptoms and just nothing ever comes of it, so guess hes gonna be dragged out screamin :) will keep ya all informed tho, thanks for all the support this week xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Dani, as beautywithin said u really have been fab!!
Theres all of us moaning and ranting away and we havent heard a peep out of you!!
Good luck for 2moro....i hope everything goes okay!

P.s where is ur cat from?? He makes me feel dizzy lol
xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

What is it with boys eh?? soooooooo many on here have gone over due and they are expecting boys!! xxxx


----------



## teal

bw - hope your little boy decides to make an appearance soon! 

I hope my little boy is nice to me and comes on time! xx


----------



## Pixie71

dani_tinks said:


> Going in for my induction at 8am tomorrow morning :)
> really hope he decides to come on his own tonight but thinking itll be very unlikely!
> Just thought id let yas know xx

Good luck tomorrow, hope all is quick and easy..


----------



## dani_tinks

Ive been ranting away to my OH instead  hehe! The cat? oo I dunno, found him on photobucket I think!x


----------



## blackrose

dani_tinks said:


> Going in for my induction at 8am tomorrow morning :)
> really hope he decides to come on his own tonight but thinking itll be very unlikely!
> Just thought id let yas know xx

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## lou_lou1979

dani_tinks said:


> Going in for my induction at 8am tomorrow morning :)
> really hope he decides to come on his own tonight but thinking itll be very unlikely!
> Just thought id let yas know xx

good luck for tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Caz-x

Good luck for tomorrow Dani. xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

congratulations claire!! xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

hi all

When I can get the energy to move, I'm going to make this cake today: 

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/6652/naughty-chocolate-fudge-cake

mmmmmmmm :cake:


----------



## Pixie71

Vinnie - love the little duck where did you get that?
Every time I go to the loo I get more gunk like the plug - wooo, hopefully soon.... have had a few twinges but this is so different to when I went into labour with my daughter.


----------



## vinnypeanut

Awww pixie i hope it is it for you!!

Cant remember the exact website but i just typed "cute emotions" into google.

xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks everybody! Ive just posted my birth announcement now couldnt wait to tell you all! xxx


----------



## Jay_x

Wow congratulations Claire! xx & Good luck Dani! :flower: xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

im only 2 days over but it seems like forever.
congrats claire on the new lovebug!


----------



## teal

purplekiwi - hope your little one decides to make an appearance soon :hugs:

I've been feeling a lot of pressure today and keep getting really sharp pains_ really_ low down that are making me jump. They only happen now and again and only last a few seconds. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Good luck for tomorrow Dani :)

Teal- sounds good, I got that when LO started engaging I think 

xx


----------



## 2bananas

Best of luck for tomorrow Dani!!!! x


----------



## teal

Thanks Katy :flower: I hope it is a sign he's engaging. At my 36 week appointment he was 4/5 palpable so hopefully he's lower now. Find out on Wednesday at my next appointment xx


----------



## gills8752

Good luck dani! XXX


----------



## pinkclaire

Good Luck Dani! Oh girlies I am going to miss chatting in here! Now hurry up and have your babies so you can cone join me in baby club! I'm off to look up 'cures for sore nipples' and 'natural healing remedies' oh the glam continues! Thanks to everyone who shared my pregnancy journey with me xxx


----------



## 2bananas

pinkclaire said:


> Good Luck Dani! Oh girlies I am going to miss chatting in here! Now hurry up and have your babies so you can cone join me in baby club! I'm off to look up 'cures for sore nipples' and 'natural healing remedies' oh the glam continues! Thanks to everyone who shared my pregnancy journey with me xxx

Get some lansinoh for your nipples - worked wonders for me!

https://www.lansinoh.co.uk/LanolinInfo.php


----------



## gills8752

Morning all! How is everyone today? One more day till my sweep.....:happydance: fingers crossed it works! On a bad note my pc blew up this morning with a little puff of smoke - nice! We're lucky sods though and have a laptop too so all is not lost. If this dies I don't know how I'll manage without BnB!! :nope:

Funny last night - OH and I were dtd and afterwards he commented that I felt really shallow - bubs must be really low down now. I thought it was quite funny actually - its like he's felt what I was like as a virgin! :rofl: (albeit a very fat one lol)


----------



## teal

Good luck tomorrow gills! 

I don't know what I'd do without bnb either! xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

morning all

Good luck for sweep Gills :flower:

how is everyone today?

I noticed my feet and ankles swell up yesterday for the first time...just when i thought I might have got away without any swelling :dohh: I'm going to try some yoga this morning to see if that helps.

hope everyone is ok O:)


----------



## EMYJC

I ended up a January garnet with a birthdate of 16th January. Hope all you ladies are ok and not too uncomfortable. I couldnt imagine being pregnant now, my bump was big enough and sore enough at 34 weeks! Hang in there everyone not long to go! :) xx


----------



## Pixie71

Morning ladies, had some cramps last night and a really bad one at 4.20 am and then nothing, am over due now by two days:shrug:


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm term today!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats on being term Manda :happydance:

Gill- Hope your sweep works. :lol: at your hubby. 

Pixie- Hope something happens for you soon. 

I might go for a walk later if I can be bothered. xx


----------



## 2bananas

MandaAnda said:


> I'm term today!!!

yay :happydance:


----------



## 2bananas

Oh - single figures til due date today!!!!!

I guess thats something to smile about!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Woo, congrats on single figures 2bananas! xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Congrats on the single figure countdown, 2bananas! Every little milestone helps!


----------



## blackrose

Im term today too :)


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

thought my waters went in the night as i felt a pop, but when i stood up there was nothing. weird huh :huh:


----------



## blackrose

samzi said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> thought my waters went in the night as i felt a pop, but when i stood up there was nothing. weird huh :huh:

Very .. wonder what it was ?


----------



## samzi

no idea, but theres deffo not been any leakage. very strange indeed!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Blackrose- Yay for full term :)

Samzi- that happened to me last week but when I stood up nothing came out, I was really confused xx


----------



## rea_rawr

Hello ladies how you all feeling?
Am i the only one who wants there little bundle of joy out now?
x


----------



## samzi

nup - im ready for her now :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

congrats on full term Blackrose & Manda

Good luck tomorrow Gill

Yeah, single figures 2Bananas, not long now

Had bad stomach aches last night & back ache too, wondered if I was starting, but nope, nothing much today. Oh well, 2 wks left till D Day :hehe:


----------



## teal

Congrats manda and blackrose on being full term! 

2bananas - Yay for single figures! :happydance:


----------



## 2bananas

Right then - have been to asda to pick up something for tea.

Its in the oven now. 

Went for the Indian banquet feast thing in a bag. 4 different curries to pick at, with onion bahjis and nan and rice. Im not eating it on my own lol - oh is having it too - thing is I dont think any of the curries are going to be hot enough to get anything started, hottest one is a madras, the others are jalfrezi, masala and korma. Hoping maybe a mix of spices might start someting though eh!!!

Im in incredible pain tonight and nearly cried in asda car park getting out the car. I don't even really fancy curry tonight but i headed straight for the indian stuff when we got there.

Just thought i'd share - cos im feeling sorry for myself again and need to get it out lol


Hope you are all enjoying a lovely saturday evening xx


----------



## teal

Good luck with your curries! xx


----------



## Jay_x

I'm with you on the spicy feasts 2bananas! So far OH has made a chicken tikka masala & he put extra chilli's in it, & last night I had a Thai red curry.

Nothing as of yet.
Raspberry tea before bed & some fresh pineapple in a minute.

Think I'm going old wives tale mad! :laugh2:
xxxx


----------



## 2bananas

Think all i've managed to do is make myself feel sick! lol


----------



## purple_kiwi

ive given up on foods to start labour lol.. im making apple crisp tonight :) going to be so good lol.. and i dunno what else to eat lol im craving something with cheese and potatoes but had potatoes last night :/


----------



## gills8752

Awww - sorry you're not feeling good! I must be the only one feeling good for a change! My mum thinks is because bubs will arrive soon - I'm having my last burst of energy :haha:

My skin seems to be clearing up, Heartburn is calming down...could this be the end soon...


----------



## purple_kiwi

:'( i could cry right now.. im so sore "down there" lol i feel like i was kicked really hard like its hurting to walk at all. its like a buring achy feeling and it sucks :( i dont have doctors till thursday i really dont wanna deal with it for that long


----------



## Beautywithin

purple_kiwi - I'm sorry to hear you are in so much pain, going over due sucks dont it!

Arghhhhhhhh it feels like bubs has moved, because im not feeling any pressure down there when i walk! so i dont think there is much chance him arriving befor induction DAY!!!! 

x


----------



## gills8752

Well midwife's been and gone and no sweep :cry: My cervix is posterior so she couldn't reach it :cry: 
I've had a couple of good nights sleep though so that's a bonus at least.
She's still 3/5 palpable so at least she hasn't moved up at all. Back to sex and curry then!

Hows everyone else today?? What's everyone got planned for the day?


----------



## Rach28

Didnt manage to get on yesterday to say... but I am officially 37 weeks yay!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

We are having a lazy morning at the mo before making sure the house is all clean and shipshape for our home birth assessment visit tomorrow...


----------



## Jay_x

Hi ladies :wave2: I've posted on third tri already but thought I would post here too :) I feel like I'm sitting here at a loose end not knowing what's going on :( But I am really excited.. woke up to a gush of water, pondered for a minute thinking "what was that?" Then got excited thinking it could be my waters, so stood up but nothing happened. Just soaked knickers & a shocked OH asking if my waters had broke.

It happened again 10 mins later, just not as much, & one more time, but nothing since. Rang labour ward as midwife's phone isn't on (as usual!) & they said to pop a sani pad on (haven't worn one of them since I was 12!) & to ring back if there's any more leaking.

Have period cramps too.
I'm going to feel so silly if nothing comes out of this :/
xxxx


----------



## Caz-x

gills8752 said:


> Well midwife's been and gone and no sweep :cry: My cervix is posterior so she couldn't reach it :cry:
> I've had a couple of good nights sleep though so that's a bonus at least.
> She's still 3/5 palpable so at least she hasn't moved up at all. Back to sex and curry then!
> 
> Hows everyone else today?? What's everyone got planned for the day?

Sorry she couldnt do you a sweep hun, I think I'd be devastated.

Not doing much today, having pretty crap nights sleep recently, up at least 5 times to pee & I wake up needing to turn over with bad hip ache a lot too which in turn take half an hour to roll over as it hurts to roll too. I am sooo ready for this baby to arrive now, I swear it's putting on a lb a day atm as I am sooo heavy & my bump is just getting huge. So, sat on the sofa waiting for DH to stop watching his rugby so I can catch up on my programmes I have taped and not planning on doing much else :rofl:


----------



## Caz-x

Rach28 said:


> Didnt manage to get on yesterday to say... but I am officially 37 weeks yay!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> We are having a lazy morning at the mo before making sure the house is all clean and shipshape for our home birth assessment visit tomorrow...

woop woop on 37 wks hun :happydance:


----------



## Rach28

oooooo Jay x - really hope things are starting for you - sounds promising hun!!


----------



## gills8752

Aww caz - I know the feeling. I was like that a few nights ago. sucky sucky sucky.


----------



## teal

Rach28 - congrats on full term :happydance: 

gills - sorry your midwife couldn't do a sweep :hugs:


----------



## WTTMommy

Is anyone starting to feel like they did at the end of 2nd tri? I feel like there are so many threads now about stuff I was reading early on. People are talking about 3D scans and glucose tests and just very early "3rd tri" type stuff.... I'm already bored. :blush:


----------



## lou_lou1979

Afternoon everyone

I'm 38 weeks today!! yay!! :happydance:

Today I need to go in search of RLT as I've run out, got some housework to do and will probably read some of my book. Reading "The Girl with The Dragon Tattoo" at the moment and its really good.

I've attached a pic of me and the bean at 38 wks:

Lou
 



Attached Files:







me_and_bean.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Rach28- Congrats on full term :)

gill- Sorry you couldn't get your sweep. Sucks when you build yourself up for it and then find out nothing's happening doesn't it? :hugs: 

Jay- Good luck! hope this is it for you. 

WTT- I'm a bit like that now too. I just want baby to be here! That stuff all seems so long ago xx


----------



## samzi

:yipee: 39 weeks today :wohoo:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats samzi :) xx


----------



## Caz-x

congrats samzi x


----------



## gills8752

Right I'm armed with 1000mg EPO and intend on using them all! Up the snooch, down the throat, rubbed on belly. Anyway to get this cervix to ripen up!! :haha:


----------



## 4thtimelucky

:cry: I am soooooooo fed up now girls, feels like it's never gonna end.
I have been getting regular but not painful braxton hicks for about a week now (every 15 mins), bad backache, have been nesting and have had diahorrea on and off for a few days.
I get all excited then NOTHING :cry: I need something concrete, i keep coughing really hard trying to break my waters lol.
Got MW in the morning will i get a sweep?
It's been 5 years since my last baby and the care they give you has changed so much.
Ok rant over carry on girls :hugs:


----------



## littledancer

WTTMommy said:


> Is anyone starting to feel like they did at the end of 2nd tri? I feel like there are so many threads now about stuff I was reading early on. People are talking about 3D scans and glucose tests and just very early "3rd tri" type stuff.... I'm already bored. :blush:

Yep, definitely :)


----------



## gills8752

4thtimelucky said:


> :cry: I am soooooooo fed up now girls, feels like it's never gonna end.
> I have been getting regular but not painful braxton hicks for about a week now (every 15 mins), bad backache, have been nesting and have had diahorrea on and off for a few days.
> I get all excited then NOTHING :cry: I need something concrete, i keep coughing really hard trying to break my waters lol.
> Got MW in the morning will i get a sweep?
> It's been 5 years since my last baby and the care they give you has changed so much.
> Ok rant over carry on girls :hugs:

Awww! Go in crying and emotional saying you haven't slept and can barely walk and they'll take pity and give you a sweep! Hope it goes well! XXX :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4thtimelucky

gills8752 said:


> 4thtimelucky said:
> 
> 
> :cry: I am soooooooo fed up now girls, feels like it's never gonna end.
> I have been getting regular but not painful braxton hicks for about a week now (every 15 mins), bad backache, have been nesting and have had diahorrea on and off for a few days.
> I get all excited then NOTHING :cry: I need something concrete, i keep coughing really hard trying to break my waters lol.
> Got MW in the morning will i get a sweep?
> It's been 5 years since my last baby and the care they give you has changed so much.
> Ok rant over carry on girls :hugs:
> 
> Awww! Go in crying and emotional saying you haven't slept and can barely walk and they'll take pity and give you a sweep! Hope it goes well! XXX :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Lol it's true aswell i can't sleep til 4:30am no matter what i do and i have SPD so i can't walk properly :cry: just i can't cry like that don't have it in me lol


----------



## teal

littledancer said:


> WTTMommy said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone starting to feel like they did at the end of 2nd tri? I feel like there are so many threads now about stuff I was reading early on. People are talking about 3D scans and glucose tests and just very early "3rd tri" type stuff.... I'm already bored. :blush:
> 
> Yep, definitely :)Click to expand...

Me too! xx


----------



## 2bananas

Oh we're all a bunch of happy campers aren't we!!!! lol

I have to say im feeling a little more positive now I just resigned myself to bub not coming on time. 

Nothing brought on labour for me first time round, I was 12 days over and really there is no reason whatsoever I won't go over this time.

I am defeated :( and deflated......... but im done stressing myself about it now cos all im doing is driving myself nuts.

Lots of labour vibes to all of you xxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

2b's i feel you sister!!

Ive resigned myself to the fact im more than likely going to go right over into March and then have to be induced which results in a 48 hour labour ending in an emergency c section.
At least i cant be let down right??


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> 2b's i feel you sister!!
> 
> Ive resigned myself to the fact im more than likely going to go right over into March and then have to be induced which results in a 48 hour labour ending in an emergency c section.
> At least i cant be let down right??

thats it - positive mental attitude!!!! :haha:

lol xxxxx


----------



## teal

Vinny - I feel the same! xx


----------



## gills8752

vinnypeanut said:


> 2b's i feel you sister!!
> 
> Ive resigned myself to the fact im more than likely going to go right over into March and then have to be induced which results in a 48 hour labour ending in an emergency c section.
> At least i cant be let down right??

hahaha LOVE it! That's definatly the spirit! I'm thinking the same - I'd be induced come around the 25th/26th Feb with a horrendously painful labour which will end up with bubs turning transverse and needing a hip to hip csection. 



Oh god, I think I've gone crazy!:headspin::fool:


----------



## 2bananas

lol


----------



## 2bananas

we started organising the nursery today. dd's room is now kitted out with new furniture and bub has all her stuff as it 'little' furniture. she thinks shes a big girl now, it looks really good.

Now we've put all the baby stuff in his room though i am a little worried - he's going to be in the middle of the house when he goes to his cot and we are all upstairs - feels funny. but will cross that bridge later i suppose. Feels good to have sorted out the majority of it though - we're nearly there. Oh was a good boy today!!!


----------



## teal

That's great you're just about organised. 

My travel system is being delivered tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to having it here! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Oh dear my friend had a sweep yesterday and has just told me all the gory details via facebook.

Is it too late to change my mind? I dont wanna go through labour anymore :(


----------



## teal

Awww vinny :hugs: 
I've been trying to avoid scary stories xx


----------



## teal

Awww vinny :hugs: 
I've been trying to avoid scary stories xx


----------



## twiggy56

Aww vinny, dont let it scare u huny...every labour is different! You could have a dream labour! 

Weirdly im not scared anymore, im in a 'just bring it on already!' kind of mind-set! Just wish it would happen so i could just do the damn thing and have my baby already!! lol


----------



## 2bananas

Dont worry about labour girls.

It hurts but you get the job done xxxxxx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Gonna jump into your conversation, hope you don't mind :flower: but I'm more nervous on this labour than my first, anyone else? tis bizarre !


----------



## 2bananas

I am a bit nervous!

but my nerves are from how long my last labour was and im panicking incase its so long this time too. I know they say its supposed to be quicker but you never know.

Also, a bit worried about how my spd is going to affect labour. It is quite severe and im in agony trying to move normally as it is now - how im supposed to labour effectively - im not sure.

I do feel more relaxed about the pain though- im not going to be freaking out about contractions as I know whats happening.

With my dd it was just so overwhelming that I wasnt able to cope and think i may be able to focus better as i at least know that the pain is normal - when its your first and have nothing to compare that pain of a contraction its only natural to panic i think.

Here's to a quick labour!!!


----------



## MandaAnda

2bananas, I know your SPD is more severe than mine, but from what I've been reading, it can actually help you have a quicker second stage. But be careful with epidurals, as I've also read that you can spread your joints too far (not feeling them with the epidural) and cause damage - I read that a good way to avoid this is to measure beforehand how far you can spread your legs, etc. and then have your birthing partner make sure you don't go any further than that if you do have an epidural.

Quick labour dust to you though!


----------



## 2bananas

MandaAnda said:


> 2bananas, I know your SPD is more severe than mine, but from what I've been reading, it can actually help you have a quicker second stage. But be careful with epidurals, as I've also read that you can spread your joints too far (not feeling them with the epidural) and cause damage - I read that a good way to avoid this is to measure beforehand how far you can spread your legs, etc. and then have your birthing partner make sure you don't go any further than that if you do have an epidural.
> 
> Quick labour dust to you though!

well an epi on this one is out anyway as im delivering (all going to plan) at the local hospital instead of having to travel further and they don't offer them.

Have pointed out spd specifics in my maternity notes in the birth plan section and OH is well informed about expressing all that to the midwives.

I hope you are right about a quicker delivery!!! Here's hoping!! x


----------



## Pixie71

Baby thomas born at 23.55 on 7 feb weighing 8lb 9.5 oz. He is gorgeous more info when home from hospital. Xx


----------



## MummyCarly

Congrats Pixie!!! 

xoxo


----------



## teal

Pixie71 said:


> Baby thomas born at 23.55 on 7 feb weighing 8lb 9.5 oz. He is gorgeous more info when home from hospital. Xx

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Caz-x

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Gonna jump into your conversation, hope you don't mind :flower: but I'm more nervous on this labour than my first, anyone else? tis bizarre !

I am totally with you on this one, I know what to expect & poss worse (I swear I had it easyish last time). Am sure this one is gonna be worse :nope:


----------



## Caz-x

Congrats Pixie xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Caz-x said:


> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Gonna jump into your conversation, hope you don't mind :flower: but I'm more nervous on this labour than my first, anyone else? tis bizarre !
> 
> I am totally with you on this one, I know what to expect & poss worse (I swear I had it easyish last time). Am sure this one is gonna be worse :nope:Click to expand...

Thats totally how I feel, first labour wasn't too bad, had 3rd degree tear but not as bad as it sounds...I almost feel like I'm due a bad one this time :wacko:


----------



## gills8752

aww congrats pixie!

I had a really funny turn last night. Was sitting playing quake (gotta love old school games) when I suddenly felt all dizzy and hot and couldn't breath very well and my vision went all funny like everything was reallllly far away. Felt like when I nearly fainted in hospital after having my laporoscopy. I thought it might have been some weird early labour thing. But I went to the loo (tmi - I really went to the loo!!) and it passed. Still feel slightly delicate today, just a bit funny in the head like I'm hungover and slightly dizzy. :sick:
We did try a new Jerk chicken recipe last night so it might have been the spices in that reacting badly to me. Or could have been the epo I ate and put up my foof...?? I've never had proble with epo before though and took them constantly as a teenager (v. bad pmt - pcos)
Tummy looks weird today though, definitely lower and more pronounced, the centre of my tummy is pushed really far forward. I feel like there is a basket ball inside me! :shrug: and my tummy is constantly wanting to go. Not sure if that IBS or a clear out. God I hope this is the start of something - although it my birthday tomorrow so I hope she stays put and lets me have a reasonable day.

How's everyone else doing today? Any more of us starting to go...?


----------



## Beautywithin

Pixie71 said:


> Baby thomas born at 23.55 on 7 feb weighing 8lb 9.5 oz. He is gorgeous more info when home from hospital. Xx

Congratulations - told you, you would pop befor me !! x


----------



## Caz-x

gills8752 said:


> aww congrats pixie!
> 
> I had a really funny turn last night. Was sitting playing quake (gotta love old school games) when I suddenly felt all dizzy and hot and couldn't breath very well and my vision went all funny like everything was reallllly far away. Felt like when I nearly fainted in hospital after having my laporoscopy. I thought it might have been some weird early labour thing. But I went to the loo (tmi - I really went to the loo!!) and it passed. Still feel slightly delicate today, just a bit funny in the head like I'm hungover and slightly dizzy. :sick:
> We did try a new Jerk chicken recipe last night so it might have been the spices in that reacting badly to me. Or could have been the epo I ate and put up my foof...?? I've never had proble with epo before though and took them constantly as a teenager (v. bad pmt - pcos)
> Tummy looks weird today though, definitely lower and more pronounced, the centre of my tummy is pushed really far forward. I feel like there is a basket ball inside me! :shrug: and my tummy is constantly wanting to go. Not sure if that IBS or a clear out. God I hope this is the start of something - although it my birthday tomorrow so I hope she stays put and lets me have a reasonable day.
> 
> How's everyone else doing today? Any more of us starting to go...?


Bless you. I had a similar thing yest too. Have had period type pains, especially on a night for a few days now, but yest afternoon I went really light headed, felt sick as a pig & started to shake too. I then developed the worst upset stomach too. My Dh had just cooked a lovely sunday dinner too & I couldnt eat much at all :nope:. I just laid on the sofa and tried to drink some squash incase it was my sugar levels dropping. Still got a bit of a bad tummy today and just dont feel right & getting some pains 'down' below. Doubt its anything really, I have ages to go :haha: but cant help but wonder on a night if its the start of something as am getting back aches too. 

Had a bit of a cleaning hour just now, hoovered, wiped all the cupboard doors & skirtings down in the kitchen, mopped the kitchen & bathroom & am shattered now!! My DS then asked to go to bed & sleep, I put him down & am currently listening to him on the monitor playing with his train set & all his other toys too by the sounds of it - guess he wasnt tired after all :wacko:

Other than that, I'm fine :)


----------



## emma77

Been following everything for a while, but as its my first day of maternity leave, thought I would say hi as I will be spending more time here from now on. Had to go off on maternity early due to a scary kidney infection that resulted in a hospital stay. As it was a last minute decision on a friday afternoon at work am sitting here feeling a bit lost! Although I should be celebrating. :dohh:
Good luck to everyone and one way or another it can't be THAT long for any of us. Noone has ever been pregnant for ever!!

xx


----------



## 2bananas

congratulations pixie!!

welcome to the world baby Thomas xxxx


----------



## 2bananas

emma77 said:


> Good luck to everyone and one way or another it can't be THAT long for any of us. Noone has ever been pregnant for ever!!
> 
> xx

is this an actual fact??? at the moment im finding it impossible to believe :haha:

x


----------



## Rach28

Congratulations Pixie :hugs:

We had our home birth check visit today.... just.

Had a phone call first thing from the community team saying "we are due to visit you at some point this week.." - it was actually booked for this morning :growlmad:

"can we come tomorrow?" - you could but my DH wont here, he'll be at work. 

Long pause whilst she is chatting to whoevere else is in the office before agreeing that they would come out today afterall :dohh:

A lovely midwife did visit and went through the info, form filling, info sharing etc. We wont get a homebirth kit til the actuall day as they have lots of homebirths booked at the moment but everything else was fine :thumbup:

Feeling mega tired today, SPD is killing - feels like my pelvis is going to snap in two - and we have snow!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## emma77

2bananas said:


> emma77 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone and one way or another it can't be THAT long for any of us. Noone has ever been pregnant for ever!!
> 
> xx
> 
> is this an actual fact??? at the moment im finding it impossible to believe :haha:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Its funny isn't it. I read this in a book and although it is so obvious it must be the most reassuring thing I have ever read!!!

xx


----------



## blackrose

Congrats pixie :) , any other babies arriving ? I've had such a lazy weekend went out walking with The OH and nearly died haha


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Pixie- Congrats, can't wait to see pics :)

Rach28- glad the homebirth meeting went well. 

VP- I agree, I'm thinking exactly the same as you and then I can't be disappointed. I know the hospital keep checking me but it's all pretty pointless as they won't do anything until I'm "ready" which knowing my luck will mean being induced at 14 days over, but suffering the agony of internals once a week until :lol: (no, I don't know why I'm laughing either :dohh:)

Gill- I had similar last night. I thought I was in labour for a little while. I went for a wee and whilst on the loo had what I can only describe as a mahoosive BH but it really hurt too. So I was thinking hmm...think that was a contraction. Then had 2 more walking back and forth along the landing (trying to either encourage things or get the pain to piss off) and another as I got into bed. So I got up and walked around for half an hour to try and encourage things along but whatever it was entirely stopped :( My bump was rock solid and shape wise sounds very similar to what you described. 

xx


----------



## WTTMommy

katy I think I'm in labour every night. :rofl: (I don't know why I'm laughing either!) Practice contractions are no fun. I can't help but wonder... what IF this is the real thing? But sigh... of course it doesn't last. Starting today I've decided to ignore these "twinges" and stop symptom spotting until my water breaks or I notice a pattern for more than an hour because it really can drive you crazy.


----------



## 2bananas

Im struggling girls.

I have our bedroom to tidy and sort out today and have been putting it off all morning. Its a complete tip after all the sorting we did with the rest of the house yesterday so we shoved everything we needed out the way in our room.

Thing is - and here comes the whinge......... i harped on at OH to get the nursery done for months - then just said fine, do it when bub comes as we arent using it for first few months anyway and Im starting to get too big to be fussing with stuff now. Then yesterday, he did most of what I had wanted him to but in a way its a pain he did because now im in the situation I didn't want to be which is just about to drop, with no energy at all and in increasing pain so every small thing I do feels so much harder than it actually is with loads of stuff to sort out. So im now wishing he hadn't bothered. Where can I find the energy to get it done?? I have so many things to find space for and so many things to clear out that i'm just overwehelmed and all I want to do is sit around.

Sorry, i'm completely rambling but I'm just feeling so very hugely pregnant and uncomfortable today and its all just a bit too much on top of the mountain of stuff staring me in the face to get done.


Oh - and 39 weeks today!!

x


----------



## gills8752

Aww - just close the door and ignore it. As long as you've got the essential for bubs that's all that matters! Congrats on 39 weeks! Only 3 to go! ;) :haha:


----------



## teal

Congrats on 39 weeks :hugs: 

My travel system was delivered today. I'm not too sure what I think about it because I the guy went through a demonstration in the shop and I loved it. No idea what's changed. xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh which pram did you get Teal?

I suddenly had a huge panic in the middle of the night last night that I had no pram. Then I remembered it's at my mums :blush:

2bananas- I also would just shut the door and ignore it. Just tell OH you don't have enough energy to do it now. 

WTT- Glad I'm not the only one. It's so frustrating. It'll be even more frustrating when they give me an internal tomorrow and say nothings happening :nope: xx


----------



## teal

I got the Silver Cross 3D and the Ventura carseat in tokyo blue. 

My friend gave me her barely used Emmaljunga pram a few months ago (which looks massive compared to the 3D) but I had already ordered the 3D and needed something that was going to fit in my boot anyway :) So plan is to use the bigger pram for lots of walking! xx

What pram did you get? Glad you remembered it was at your mums! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh, you got the pram I was going to get but then changed my mind at the last minute. Mainly because I couldn't get the damn thing up and down properly, although that may have been to do with me being majorly weak and about 7 months pregnant when I was trying :lol:

Jealous of the two prams, I barely have space for one! 

I got the iCandy Cherry in the end in black and red :) xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I was going to get that pram teal! think it looks great, x


----------



## twiggy56

Congrats on your lil man pixie! :happydance:

The comments in this thread sound all too familiar...every single night i think im going into labour!! :dohh:

These niggling period pains, BH, plug loss etc etc....gets me excited everytime and it keeps amounting to absolutely diddly squat!!! :grr:

At least i can get a sweep at bang-on 40 weeks....really want to go before then!! 

...so pretty much this week!!! argh!


----------



## MandaAnda

teal said:


> My friend gave me her barely used Emmaljunga pram a few months ago (which looks massive compared to the 3D) but I had already ordered the 3D and needed something that was going to fit in my boot anyway :) So plan is to use the bigger pram for lots of walking! xx

Oooh, I have the Emmaljunga Duo Combi. I just _had_ to have one, and I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## Caz-x

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone, 

I think we're all feeling more rotton by the day.


----------



## teal

MandaAnda said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> My friend gave me her barely used Emmaljunga pram a few months ago (which looks massive compared to the 3D) but I had already ordered the 3D and needed something that was going to fit in my boot anyway :) So plan is to use the bigger pram for lots of walking! xx
> 
> Oooh, I have the Emmaljunga Duo Combi. I just _had_ to have one, and I think it's gorgeous!Click to expand...

It's the duo combi my friend gave me. She only used it for a few months (because she moved to a top floor flat and found it too heavy) so there's not a mark on it :) xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Teal and Manda i am incredibly jealous!!! I LOVE that pram but already have one and cant afford another £400!!
It really upset me I sooo wish i could buy it!!

I was admitted to hospital this morning :(
Had midwife and she was worried that my waters were leaking and then little man was tachycardic when she used the doppler so she sent me straight to the ward. I was strapped to the monitor for an hour and for the first half his heartrate was dipping and accelerating very quickly, midwife mentioned they might get baby out if he was still distressed and then 5 minutes later he calmed down and was fine! She gave me an internal and cervix is low and soft but still closed! And everything seems fine so she sent me home. GUTTED!!

X


----------



## lou_lou1979

Pixie71 said:


> Baby thomas born at 23.55 on 7 feb weighing 8lb 9.5 oz. He is gorgeous more info when home from hospital. Xx

Congrats Pixie!! xx


----------



## 2bananas

I feel ill.

Have been doing the housework (grudgingly) and now i'm in agony. I think i'm just having braxtons - well have had 3 in the last 10 minutes and have slight backache. I feel pretty sick. Tummy keeps tightening and then eases off and bub has a kick about - then goes all quiet again while the pain starts. 

Not convinced its labour or anything, think I have just gone and pushed my body too much when I knew I shouldn't. Besides, I've got no show or anything else to suggest its labour.

Braxtons just confuse me !!!!!!


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Teal and Manda i am incredibly jealous!!! I LOVE that pram but already have one and cant afford another £400!!
> It really upset me I sooo wish i could buy it!!
> 
> I was admitted to hospital this morning :(
> Had midwife and she was worried that my waters were leaking and then little man was tachycardic when she used the doppler so she sent me straight to the ward. I was strapped to the monitor for an hour and for the first half his heartrate was dipping and accelerating very quickly, midwife mentioned they might get baby out if he was still distressed and then 5 minutes later he calmed down and was fine! She gave me an internal and cervix is low and soft but still closed! And everything seems fine so she sent me home. GUTTED!!
> 
> X

Glad all is ok VP!!

xxx


----------



## lou_lou1979

2 bananas - know how you feel. Just had a mad blitz of the house and now getting horrible aches and cramps

VP - poor you, you must have been scared. Glad all is ok.


----------



## teal

VP - glad everything was ok :hugs:


----------



## blackrose

VP , glad all is ok , so scary :hugs:


----------



## lou_lou1979

Feel quite down today. Had nightmares about birth all night - started worrying about it again recently.

Fed up of being home on my own with no one to talk to :cry:

38 weeks now but had no signs at all and have feeling I'm going to go overdue but thought of being induced terrifies me.


----------



## 2bananas

lou_lou1979 said:


> Feel quite down today. Had nightmares about birth all night - started worrying about it again recently.
> 
> Fed up of being home on my own with no one to talk to :cry:
> 
> 38 weeks now but had no signs at all and have feeling I'm going to go overdue but thought of being induced terrifies me.

You're not alone!!! We're all here :hugs:

Despite us all being a bit mental now :wacko: but there's always peeps about on here to talk to.

Dont worry yourself about birth, its going to happen, you are going to be fine and afterwards you are going to have a beautiful baby to cuddle all day !!

What are you worried about the most hun? The pain? xxxxx


----------



## lou_lou1979

2bananas said:


> lou_lou1979 said:
> 
> 
> Feel quite down today. Had nightmares about birth all night - started worrying about it again recently.
> 
> Fed up of being home on my own with no one to talk to :cry:
> 
> 38 weeks now but had no signs at all and have feeling I'm going to go overdue but thought of being induced terrifies me.
> 
> You're not alone!!! We're all here :hugs:
> 
> Despite us all being a bit mental now :wacko: but there's always peeps about on here to talk to.
> 
> Dont worry yourself about birth, its going to happen, you are going to be fine and afterwards you are going to have a beautiful baby to cuddle all day !!
> 
> What are you worried about the most hun? The pain? xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun. I've been ok up til now but just lately been so tearful. I think its cos I'm running out of things to do/clean so starting to think about things.

I worry that I dont know what will happen, whether I'll be able to do it, whether something will go wrong. I dont want them to break my waters or induce me or anything like that. I guess its because its my first and I dont know what will happen and I dont like feeling out of control.


----------



## Caz-x

VP - glad everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

2bananas- I'm the same, I went for a walk for about 45 mins. Then decided to make a load of meals for the freezer so I stood and cooked for 2 hours and did a load of washing up and now I'm in PAIN!

VP- So glad everything is okay. That must have been really scary. Good news that cervix is low and soft though even if it is closed :thumbup: Last week mine was apparently still "up by my tonsils" according the consultant and I had a sneaky check myself yesterday and pretty sure it's no lower :( sounds like your body is getting ready at least. 

Lou_lou- :hugs: xx


----------



## 2bananas

lou_lou1979 said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lou_lou1979 said:
> 
> 
> Feel quite down today. Had nightmares about birth all night - started worrying about it again recently.
> 
> Fed up of being home on my own with no one to talk to :cry:
> 
> 38 weeks now but had no signs at all and have feeling I'm going to go overdue but thought of being induced terrifies me.
> 
> You're not alone!!! We're all here :hugs:
> 
> Despite us all being a bit mental now :wacko: but there's always peeps about on here to talk to.
> 
> Dont worry yourself about birth, its going to happen, you are going to be fine and afterwards you are going to have a beautiful baby to cuddle all day !!
> 
> What are you worried about the most hun? The pain? xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I've been ok up til now but just lately been so tearful. I think its cos I'm running out of things to do/clean so starting to think about things.
> 
> I worry that I dont know what will happen, whether I'll be able to do it, whether something will go wrong. I dont want them to break my waters or induce me or anything like that. I guess its because its my first and I dont know what will happen and I dont like feeling out of control.Click to expand...

I was the same with my first. You have no idea what its going to be like - you hear stories about birth but until you experience it for yourself you just cant relate to it properly.

You WILL be able to do it - even if it results in intervention at the end of it you will have a baby - that's what you need to focus on. Having your waters broken is a breeze. I had to have mine done, It doesn't hurt at all and its literally done within seconds - cant say much about induction but don't listen to horror stories about it as its pointless fretting about something that may not even happen.

My honest opinion on the pain of contractions - they are bad, (this is my experience though and others will say they arent so bad) but I found them very stressful to cope with because its a pain you wont have felt before and so cant compare it to anything to make yourself think 'this is normal' but what you have to realise is that so long as the midwife is carrying on happily you know that everything is going well. Take pain relief as soon as you feel you need it and dont be afraid of making lots of noise - its normal :)


Im worried this time round too - I remember the pain, I didn't like it and would really rather not do it again :haha: should have kept my legs shut then!! :winkwink: Just really try not to get yourself into a situation where you are so worked up about 'what ifs' before you even get to labour and be prepared for it to hurt but likewise that the pain is temporary!

Sorry - realising i might not be being entirely helpful, im not trying to make you scared about the pain, just trying to be honest xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

That's good advice 2bananas. Thanks :) xx


----------



## 2bananas

katy said:


> 2bananas- I'm the same, I went for a walk for about 45 mins. Then decided to make a load of meals for the freezer so I stood and cooked for 2 hours and did a load of washing up and now I'm in PAIN!
> 
> VP- So glad everything is okay. That must have been really scary. Good news that cervix is low and soft though even if it is closed :thumbup: Last week mine was apparently still "up by my tonsils" according the consultant and I had a sneaky check myself yesterday and pretty sure it's no lower :( sounds like your body is getting ready at least.
> 
> Lou_lou- :hugs: xx

Hope your pain has eased Katy!! My braxtons have eased but my cervix feels like its being stabbed and have shooting pains through my thighs - bub is obviously enjoying a little forehead on the cervix action tonight - most unconfortable!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope it kick starts things for you though! I try and tell myself if I'm in pain then it's only a good thing :lol:

I'm still achey and having BH on top of BH at the moment. So uncomfy! xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations pixie! Great news!

I had a sweep while I was in latent labour and it didn't hurt at all and I went into active labour an hour later! I sure knew I did though and wished I didn't spend so long worrying about every niggle! I threw up throughout the whole of mine not something I was prepared for at all! But I would do it all again tomorrow xx


----------



## MandaAnda

vinnypeanut said:


> Teal and Manda i am incredibly jealous!!! I LOVE that pram but already have one and cant afford another £400!!
> It really upset me I sooo wish i could buy it!!
> X

Shhh, but mine was only £200, as I got it used off e-bay. The seller sells lots of high end used prams. It looks brand new - the wheels don't even look like they've been outside!

Yay for the low cervix - that's something! :happydance:


----------



## 2bananas

Morning everyone.

So incredibly unhappy this morning. I woke up at 5.30am with pain at in my thighs where had been lying and the pressure was so sore. Really needed the loo so tried to get out of bed and couldnt. My pelvis had locked completely and no matter which way I tried to turn or move I could feel it get to that point where its just about to 'click' and I got into a panic and burst into tears. OH got up and was trying to help me but he couldnt do anything really and so I was just becoming more upset. Finally managed to sit up and 'crack' I dont know what made me feel more sick, the sound or the pain of it clicking back. 

Too add to it i'm in more pain this morning than I have been in through the whole pregnancy, im walking hunched over and taking these tiny steps to try and make moving possible.

Now have to go and get me and dd ready for the school run. At least I was woken up early - means I've got some extra time to get things done, only problem is i'm completely hanging.


Sorry to start the day off with a moan, im very emotional, feeling very sorry for oneself and just generally feel like shit :cry::cry:

Hope you are all starting your day off better than I am :flower:

xx


----------



## Caz-x

:hugs: 2bananas

Having a rubbish start too, but that cos I've just been on facebook and somebody I know who was booked in for a c-section on the 22nd (2 days after my d day!!) has already had her lil girl - grrrrr. I want my baby out :cry: I wouldnt care if I wasnt so bloody uncomfy.


----------



## teal

2bananas - sending you hugs :hugs: 

caz - I think that would bother me aswell :hugs: my sister is due 2 days after me and I know I'll be gutted if she has her baby first - even though it's only 2 days! 

I had a lot of BH last night and kept getting cramps which felt like mild period pain but nothing at all this morning xx


----------



## gills8752

Morning all!

Good news vp! XXX

Lana - you poor thing! You need a sexy man slave to come pamper you all day now and feed you small grape sized chocolates that's strung onto a bunch! :haha:

Katy - mine cervix is up at my tonsil too and I'm due in 3 days! grr!

ON a lighter note, my phone is pee-ing me off all morning buzzing with happy birthday texts. I don't know why - but they really annoy me! Send me some chocolates not a text!! :rofl:

No twinges or nothing yet either. Jippy tummy still but honestly think that's IBS not early labour. This baby's gonna go way overdue I think!

Ooh and was really funny in bed last night, she kicked when I was lying on that part of my tummy and it made a huge noise banging off the mattress! It was really freaky!


----------



## Caz-x

Teal; I would feel the same if it was my sister & she went first too. I hate feeling like this, I am like  different person :rofl:


----------



## 2bananas

Happy birthday Gills xx


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> :hugs: 2bananas
> 
> Having a rubbish start too, but that cos I've just been on facebook and somebody I know who was booked in for a c-section on the 22nd (2 days after my d day!!) has already had her lil girl - grrrrr. I want my baby out :cry: I wouldnt care if I wasnt so bloody uncomfy.

Very annoying!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## teal

Happy Bithday Gills :hugs: xx


----------



## Caz-x

Happy Birthday Gills xx


----------



## teal

Caz-x said:


> Teal; I would feel the same if it was my sister & she went first too. I hate feeling like this, I am like different person :rofl:

Glad it's not just me! :flower:

I do really think she will have her baby first though - her bump is scarily low and she's having loads of lower back ache xx


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> Teal; I would feel the same if it was my sister & she went first too. I hate feeling like this, I am like different person :rofl:
> 
> Glad it's not just me! :flower:
> 
> I do really think she will have her baby first though - her bump is scarily low and she's having loads of lower back ache xxClick to expand...

Nooooo, tell her to cross her legs cos its not fair :rofl:. I think I would go mad if my sis was due so close & showing signs of having her baby before me :haha:. Tho, if she does the stress could set off your labour hehe.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Happy birthday Gill :)

2bananas- :hugs: Sorry you're in so much pain. 

Teal- I also would not be impressed if my sis beat me to it. 

My appointment today went exactly as I expected...not favourable :nope: But my score has gone from 1 to 2 so something is happening I suppose. Cervix is now "mid" rather than posterior and softening :) xx


----------



## teal

Katy sorry to hear you still weren't favourable. When is your next appointment? xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Not sure, the consultant was being optimistic last week and only wrote in my notes the plan of action if I was favourable. The MW said she will speak to the consultant when he's in this afternoon and then ring me on my mobile and let me know what happens now. 

To be honest, I'd quite like him to stay in now until Sunday or I'll miss my sisters 18th xx


----------



## teal

My sisters birthday is on Saturday and I've been told she doesn't want to share her birthday! :rofl:


----------



## 2bananas

Bored now! Have done soooooooooooo much housework!! But why is it always never ending???? So much more to sort out but our bedroom is done !!!!!!!!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## teal

Yay go you with the housework! 
I hate it when I start it and then I realise there is so much to do - usually makes me wish I hadn't started at all! xx


----------



## Rach28

Happy Birthday Gills :thumbup:


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy birthday gills !!

Arghhhhhhhh induction day tomoz the idea of it scares me, but nooo way could i go another week in pain like this! 

i really hope you ladies dont go over due! it sucks big time, every day when i get my girl from school - get asked the same question! tho these days its more of, i cant believe your still pregnant - next time i walk on that playground, i want to be pushing my Adam in his buggy


----------



## teal

Good luck tomorrow bw :hugs: xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Good luck, BW. I hope it's a quick labour for you. x


----------



## bec&1stbump

So fed up of waiting now- feels like my life is on hold!!


----------



## Rach28

Good luck for tomorrow BW :thumbup:

Hoping to see your baby announcement soon hun


----------



## MandaAnda

Ugh, I've been having period pains since this morning. They're dull and have become noticeable (like when you just know you're about to come on any minute), but my tummy's not going tight or anything (well, occasionally it does but not in conjunction with the cramping). I don't know if it's the baby engaging more (he was 1-2/5 engaged on Sunday) or if something is happening. I've been taking my EPO and RLT and even had sex this morning, so who knows?!


----------



## 2bananas

Good luck for tomorrow Beauty!!!!! SO exciting!! Im so jealous!! 


Manda - maybe something is happening, although i'm getting bloody period pains everyday and the little rat bag still isn't coming :(


----------



## gills8752

Thanks girlies!!

Good luck bw!

And lana -calling your beautiful baby a rat bag already! :rofl:


----------



## MandaAnda

They stopped before 6pm, so it was just an afternoon full of them really. I'm telling myself that my bump has dropped some more as a result. Even if that's not the case, it makes me feel better.

Poor baby, being called a rat bag! haha My mother was offended when I called mine a little parasite, though.


----------



## vinnypeanut

Happy Birthday Gills. (17 days til ur "due date" not 3....silly!!)
Its mine on saturday....i was hoping he'd arrive before, then decided i wanted him to wait until after saturday and now i couldnt give a shit!! Im trying to forget the fact im pregnant....easier said than done!

Good luck for 2moro BW!! I hope its speedy and painless for u. Wishful thinking but all the same :D!!

xx


----------



## teal

I had period type cramps last night but nothing at all today so no idea what it was lol. 

I just unpacked and repacked the hospital bag. I'm having one of those have I forgot something moments. 

VP - I love what it says in your signature :hugs:


----------



## 4thtimelucky

Im getting absolutely nothing just regular BH every 10-15 mins (not painful)
am gutted that i've gone over this far, :cry: have a sweep tomorrow which i am weirdly looking forward to :shrug: suppose it's just the fact that something COULD happen but i'm not holding my breath.
I rreeeaaallllllllyyyyyyy don't want to be induced.
I need some labour dust girls and plenty of it lol :hugs:

Good luck beauty!!!!


----------



## samzi

its my due date today by ov :wohoo: no sign tho! then my official one on sunday :haha:


----------



## 4thtimelucky

samzi said:


> its my due date today by ov :wohoo: no sign tho! then my official one on sunday :haha:

Congrats on 1st due date lol don't get too excited though lol (I DID AND I'M STILL BLOOMIN HERE) :shrug:


----------



## samzi

oh im not :rofl: i know im gonna go overdue but hey ho :lol:


----------



## 4thtimelucky

samzi said:


> oh im not :rofl: i know im gonna go overdue but hey ho :lol:

Lol i knew i would go over but it doesn't make it any less devastating when you actually do, there is always that bit of hope that you will go a few days earlier then NOPE :nope:


----------



## 2bananas

I wonder how many of us will deliver on time or before due date.

It seems a lot of us are fast approaching our due dates but with no sign of the babies making an appearance.

Im starting to think its a lovebug conspiracy and that february is jinxed!

5 days to see if i can escape the lovebug curse lol

although - my new due date is the 28th - so i not really going to be over anyway ha ha


----------



## Rach28

All this talk of being overdue has made me realise that if I go over it takes me to 13th March!!!!!! 

Nooooo that cant happen :nope:

Warning to bubs - you had better get out!!!!


----------



## blackrose

Could be wishful thinking .. but I either have a tummy bug or something happening . Had on off BH's since seven been throwing up and had diarrhoea too (tmi) sorry. I just wonder ??


----------



## momiji

hey everyone, just to let you know, i had a beautiful little girl, melody, due 28th jan, became a lovebug 8th feb at 5.05am, 7lb 7oz, so in love with her :cloud9: x x 

good luck to all the lovebugs to come and congrats to those already here :hugs: x x


----------



## blackrose

Massive congrats xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

Congratulations x


----------



## 4thtimelucky

Congrats hun xx


----------



## teal

momiji said:


> hey everyone, just to let you know, i had a beautiful little girl, melody, due 28th jan, became a lovebug 8th feb at 5.05am, 7lb 7oz, so in love with her :cloud9: x x
> 
> good luck to all the lovebugs to come and congrats to those already here :hugs: x x

Congratulations xx


----------



## gills8752

COngrats! xxx


----------



## teal

I'm 38 weeks today :happydance: So that's another 4 to go :rofl: 

Have a midwife appointment at half 9 so hoping to hear that he's moved down some more. At 36 weeks he was 4/5 palpable xx


----------



## gills8752

Good luck teal! Here's hoping he's moved down some! 
Congrats on 4 weeks to go! :rofl:


----------



## blackrose

Congrats on 38 weeks :)


----------



## Caz-x

Congrats momiji xx

Hope he's moved down for you Teal, I managed to catch one of my m/w yest as she was leaving a neighbours to come & have a feel for me as I was getting mahoosive pressure 'down there' & just wanted reassurance that something was moving as flump has been on the brim till now. I was 4/5 pal so at least its moving in the right direction, I know it dont mean anythings gonna happen soon but it made me feel better :rofl:


She told me to get to the chemists & get some Clary Sage oil & put some drops on my pillow on a night, & about 15 drops in a warm bath once it has run & have a soak to set off labour. She recommended this over & above pineapple, curries & sex :rofl: Wonder if I could sue if it don't work as her word were 'it will set off labour' mmmmmm.


----------



## teal

Just back from appointment. Baby hasn't moved any lower at all in 2 weeks. Still 4/5 palpable. Midwife said he is lying to one side so I've been advised to buy an exercise ball and sit on it for a while each night xx


----------



## 2bananas

momiji said:


> hey everyone, just to let you know, i had a beautiful little girl, melody, due 28th jan, became a lovebug 8th feb at 5.05am, 7lb 7oz, so in love with her :cloud9: x x
> 
> good luck to all the lovebugs to come and congrats to those already here :hugs: x x

congrats!!! xx


----------



## samzi

congrats on 38 weeks teal! :happydance:

well 4 days till my official edd but who's guessing il go over? :rofl: i am!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats momiji :)

Congrats on 38 weeks teal :happydance: I need to get on my exercise ball but it has a hole in so keeps slowly deflating and it's too much effort to keep pumping it up.

I'm 39 weeks today :)

Feb 13th seems to be a popular birthday, my sister, teal's sister, and VP all have the same birthday. My LO is under strict instructions from his auntie not to steal her birthday :lol:

blackrose- any update? Did the pains continue? 

xx


----------



## gills8752

Aww teal! Bouncing on my ball certainly helped my little one bury low. Lots of bouncing and hip rolling and thrusting :haha: Although has given me an awful pain in my coccyx. (I'd damaged it before so that's most likely why!) 

Has anyone heard news of Beauty or Ash?


----------



## Rach28

Congrats momiji :thumbup:

Well done on 38 weeks Teal!

Anymore news blackrose?

Has anyones bubs not started to move down yet? 

Mine is still 'free' and hasnt started to engage one bit... he's lying slightly to the left and I use my birth ball lots for bouncing on and leaning over - hasnt budged!!!


----------



## Pixie71

momiji said:


> hey everyone, just to let you know, i had a beautiful little girl, melody, due 28th jan, became a lovebug 8th feb at 5.05am, 7lb 7oz, so in love with her :cloud9: x x
> 
> good luck to all the lovebugs to come and congrats to those already here :hugs: x x

Congrats xx:baby:


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

Well, I had a cramp on sunday night at 20.55 and went to the bathroom and thought I'd wee'd but now I realise it was my waters, I left my trousers off and glad that I did as 10 mins later I had a small gush of fluid, in which there was some blood which scared me, we rang the hospital and we were told to come in, I had a pain at 21.25 then 6 mins later 3 times then 5 mins apart, when I got to the hospital my waters broke completely and I was 4.5 cms dilated. I had the gas and air and an injection of diamorphine, I gave birth on my knees on the bed facing the back of the bed at 23.55 and it was a brilliant position to use.

Stayed in hospital until yesterday as Thomas didnt feed well on monday as he had mucus and other gunk coming up. Am breast feeding and its hard work, last night was tough, I didnt sleep after the birth as I was fuelled with adrenalin and then on monday night he feed almost every hour when he decided he was hungry again, didnt get to sleep on tuesday in hospital and last night eventually after 3 1hour breaks between sleeps he eventually let us sleep!!! 

Was told by the nurse when she called this morning to do lots of skin to skin contact today and not let him sleep more than 4.5 hours at a time. After his 11 am feed I kept him up on my knee and didnt let him sleep, he wanted feeding again a 12 so after that I let him sleep. I hope to get some sleep later on.

Not able to et a photo to upload will ask "Daddy" to do it later.
xx


----------



## 2bananas

Pixie71 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well, I had a cramp on sunday night at 20.55 and went to the bathroom and thought I'd wee'd but now I realise it was my waters, I left my trousers off and glad that I did as 10 mins later I had a small gush of fluid, in which there was some blood which scared me, we rang the hospital and we were told to come in, I had a pain at 21.25 then 6 mins later 3 times then 5 mins apart, when I got to the hospital my waters broke completely and I was 4.5 cms dilated. I had the gas and air and an injection of diamorphine, I gave birth on my knees on the bed facing the back of the bed at 23.55 and it was a brilliant position to use.
> 
> Stayed in hospital until yesterday as Thomas didnt feed well on monday as he had mucus and other gunk coming up. Am breast feeding and its hard work, last night was tough, I didnt sleep after the birth as I was fuelled with adrenalin and then on monday night he feed almost every hour when he decided he was hungry again, didnt get to sleep on tuesday in hospital and last night eventually after 3 1hour breaks between sleeps he eventually let us sleep!!!
> 
> Was told by the nurse when she called this morning to do lots of skin to skin contact today and not let him sleep more than 4.5 hours at a time. After his 11 am feed I kept him up on my knee and didnt let him sleep, he wanted feeding again a 12 so after that I let him sleep. I hope to get some sleep later on.
> 
> Not able to et a photo to upload will ask "Daddy" to do it later.
> xx


Lovely to hear from you!! Sounds like he's keeping you busy!!

The breastfeeding will get easier. xxxx


----------



## 2bananas

Rach28 said:


> Congrats momiji :thumbup:
> 
> Well done on 38 weeks Teal!
> 
> Anymore news blackrose?
> 
> Has anyones bubs not started to move down yet?
> 
> Mine is still 'free' and hasnt started to engage one bit... he's lying slightly to the left and I use my birth ball lots for bouncing on and leaning over - hasnt budged!!!

My little bundle of joy (ahem), varies. One minute is engaged and the next he's off having a float around free as a bird. I've got no chance of him engaging properly until labour I dont think!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Aww can't wait for pics pixie :) Hope you get some sleep soon xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

2bananas said:


> Rach28 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats momiji :thumbup:
> 
> Well done on 38 weeks Teal!
> 
> Anymore news blackrose?
> 
> Has anyones bubs not started to move down yet?
> 
> Mine is still 'free' and hasnt started to engage one bit... he's lying slightly to the left and I use my birth ball lots for bouncing on and leaning over - hasnt budged!!!
> 
> My little bundle of joy (ahem), varies. One minute is engaged and the next he's off having a float around free as a bird. I've got no chance of him engaging properly until labour I dont think!Click to expand...

Think my LO moves up and down too, the last twice I've been checked he's been 2/5th engaged. But sometimes I have so much pressure down there I literally feel about to explode, so think he wriggles a lot xx


----------



## 2bananas

Im sorry,

maybe just my hormones and i am having an especially bad day - but why oh why are there so many threads about changing bags?

To me this is just not even something I give a second thought to, it is about the most unimportant aspect of having a baby but yet the boards seem dominated at times by panic and worry over a bag.

As i said, im having a bad day, and i'm irritable so feel free to brand me a miserable cow! But I just dont get it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teal

I didn't put any thought at all into it! It came with the pram woo :rofl:


----------



## 2bananas

After a very bad Painful day, I called my midwife to ask what my options were with regards to my spd.

To which is not much. She said I cant have a sweep until 41 weeks. I cant have any different pain relief, too close to labour now. 
She asked if I wanted a consultant appointment to which I asked the point of and she said 'well they may induce you if you are sore enough' to which I said I wanted to avoid induction and don't want a section either.

So we went a bit round in circles and in the end she said look 'with the best will in the world have some sex'

To which I laughed and asked how!!!!!

She said we just need an end to this pregnancy and its the best thing you can do (easy for her to say)

So anyway I called OH and told him what had been said and he is like totally flummoxed as to how we are supposed to dtd......... tbh so am i!

How do i even get in a position where penetration is possible. Even the slightest parting of my legs is excruciating!!!!

But my mw seems to be very pro going down the sex route..... honestly though - dont they just tell us this to try and make us get a bit of enjoyment in the last few weeks?!

Oh im so stressed tonight. This mornings antics getting out of bed just set me up for a very bad day!


----------



## 2bananas

teal said:


> I didn't put any thought at all into it! It came with the pram woo :rofl:

see!! thats the spirit!

I picked mine up in tk maxx. It was a bag, i liked it and i could fit baby things in it................... where is the dilema? I wasnt even on the lookout for one, it was just in the sale and i thought - that'll do. its practical!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My changing bag is the freebie boots one...picked because...it was free :lol: so I don't really get it either. 

2bananas :hugs: that your midwife wasn't overly sympathetic. Could you possibly try a spoons position? :blush: Hope you don't mind me suggesting, just trying to think for you how you might possibly manage it. You wouldn't have to open your legs too wide if you were on your side with OH behind you. I don't have SPD though so I'm prob not much help :( xx


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas, how come they wont sweep you till 41 wks, especially with SPD, surely thats more of a reason to give you one at 40wks??? Am confused as I am already pencilled in for one at 40+2 with mine. Not that I'm planning on still being pregnant then tho :rofl:


----------



## gills8752

Awww Lana! I feel for you. Seems so mean when my midwife was more than happy to do a sweep early but yours won't. You never know though, you might not be able to have a sweep anyway, I never got mine as my cervix is posterior. 

Without sounding too tmi - you could always get hubby to please you and only delve in for the final event - at least that way you get the big "O" as required and the :spermy: with the minimal pain of trying to attempt legs akimbo lol

I think about :sex: far too much!!


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> 2bananas, how come they wont sweep you till 41 wks, especially with SPD, surely thats more of a reason to give you one at 40wks??? Am confused as I am already pencilled in for one at 40+2 with mine. Not that I'm planning on still being pregnant then tho :rofl:

Just our hospital policy for some reason - which is stupid. They are happier to induce early than offer a sweep.......... that just makes no sense at all to me :shrug:

I asked if I could get one earlier and she just said no :dohh:

Hopefully you wont make it to your sweep and will go into labour before then :hugs:


I don't understand how one hospital can be so different from the next. The hospital my mum works in offers them from 38 weeks - Go figure! But no - before its suggested..... I cant ask my mum, its not right lol


----------



## MandaAnda

2bananas, seriously, if you're that miserable and your hospital is being uncooperative (and if your mum honestly doesn't mind), I'd ask her. My mother and four of my aunts are nurses, and if I lived around them and needed a favour that wasn't getting sorted that they could fix for me, I'd ask if they didn't mind.


----------



## 2bananas

Katy - i've had the same thought. The only position I can even fathom having and sort of rumpy in is spoons - but even that doesn't appeal and I know as soon as I have sex im going to drive myself crazy waiting for something to happen! Oh god, what a hassle!

lol Gills - Also had that thought too - first bit of action for oh in 5 months and it'll be all about me - he'll love it. Did tell him it was sort of a job that needed doing rather than an enjoyable experience ha ha ha


Pain is so bad tonight though that tbh - im a bit frightened to do anything. I have to be up for the school run and if I made my pain worse by dtd I'd really be stuck as its such a struggle driving and then walking through the playground at 8.30 each morning - my body just doesn't loosen up until mid day :(


----------



## 2bananas

MandaAnda said:


> 2bananas, seriously, if you're that miserable and your hospital is being uncooperative (and if your mum honestly doesn't mind), I'd ask her. My mother and four of my aunts are nurses, and if I lived around them and needed a favour that wasn't getting sorted that they could fix for me, I'd ask if they didn't mind.

I just couldnt relax. It would just be too weird having my mum do a sweep on me......... I dont know why, but I just cant do it :nope:


----------



## MandaAnda

Fair enough. And, to be honest, the most my mum's ever done is give me an injection (and even though it was in the bum, it was hardly her delving up my hoo ha!).

As my SPD has gotten worse (used to be just my hips involved but is now mainly my pelvis), spoons is the only thing we can manage. And it did give me cramps yesterday, while I've had nothing today, so maybe round two tomorrow!


----------



## MandaAnda

Fair enough. And, to be honest, the most my mum's ever done is give me an injection (and even though it was in the bum, it was hardly her delving up my hoo ha!).

As my SPD has gotten worse (used to be just my hips involved but is now mainly my pelvis), spoons is the only thing we can manage. And it did give me cramps yesterday, while I've had nothing today, so maybe round two tomorrow!


----------



## gills8752

I put an effort in for you last night Lana - lol. Smothered myself in Clary sage and :sex: but nothing today. Had a really big cramp this morning when I woke up but after I pee'd it went away. 

Keep on cooking then bubs!


----------



## teal

It's heartbreaking when the cramps just vanish!


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> I put an effort in for you last night Lana - lol. Smothered myself in Clary sage and :sex: but nothing today. Had a really big cramp this morning when I woke up but after I pee'd it went away.
> 
> Keep on cooking then bubs!

lol


----------



## 2bananas

Good morning everyone. Hope you are all ok!

I've decided im jinxed. This morning getting out of bed was a little easier, I tried lying a different way and arranged pillows on juts about every part of my body and when i woke up I didnt feel locked into position but could feel the pull in my pelvis. I had a little tear in my eye as it clicked back into place when i managed to sit up but not as bad as yesterday so I felt a bit happier and that I had started off my day a bit better.

However.... hobbled down the 2 flights of stairs to go and get Belle's brekkie for her and on my way to put the porridge in the microwave bang. I crash into the utility room door after slipping over - the cat had puked on the floor and I hadnt seen it and so I stepped in it and it sent me almost doing the spilts. I screamed and then the flood gates opened. Isabelle beside herself, Richard came running downstairs to see what the bloody hell was going on. Oh it was just like a nightmare.

Managed to calm down after 10 minutes or so but needless to say - its about the worst thing that could have happened to me at this moment in time.

I just felt so hard done by and so sorry for myself, the hormones are raging!!!!!

To make it all worse.... i've got chest pains, think i have stressed myself out.

SO there you go. If anyone has a gun.... feel free to shoot me :)

Hope you are all starting off on a good day!!

Have we heard anything about BW and her lo?


----------



## Caz-x

Gills - I used Clary Sage in the bath last night & everytime I woke up in the night I was like 'why have I woken?? Am I in labour? but no, it was usually just to pee lol. I did wake with some serious discomfort at one point but it was just flump getting into a really awkward position in my groin :(

2bananas, I'd be the same if my mum was qualified, I just couldnt let her go 'up there' even if I was desperate :rofl:

So, tonight I am going to bath in clary sage, get DH to massage it into my lower back & belly & then DTD hehe. I know that I will go into labour when the baby is ready, but theres no harm in trying out all the old wives tales in the meantime is there.

Oh yes, and woop woop to me - Single figures!!!!!:happydance::wohoo::happydance: and labour:dust:to all


----------



## MummyCarly

7 days left! Feb lovebugs need to be renamed to Latebugs............

I dont even have the energy to rant about being uncomfy!! 

xoxo


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope you are all ok!
> 
> I've decided im jinxed. This morning getting out of bed was a little easier, I tried lying a different way and arranged pillows on juts about every part of my body and when i woke up I didnt feel locked into position but could feel the pull in my pelvis. I had a little tear in my eye as it clicked back into place when i managed to sit up but not as bad as yesterday so I felt a bit happier and that I had started off my day a bit better.
> 
> However.... hobbled down the 2 flights of stairs to go and get Belle's brekkie for her and on my way to put the porridge in the microwave bang. I crash into the utility room door after slipping over - the cat had puked on the floor and I hadnt seen it and so I stepped in it and it sent me almost doing the spilts. I screamed and then the flood gates opened. Isabelle beside herself, Richard came running downstairs to see what the bloody hell was going on. Oh it was just like a nightmare.
> 
> Managed to calm down after 10 minutes or so but needless to say - its about the worst thing that could have happened to me at this moment in time.
> 
> I just felt so hard done by and so sorry for myself, the hormones are raging!!!!!
> 
> To make it all worse.... i've got chest pains, think i have stressed myself out.
> 
> SO there you go. If anyone has a gun.... feel free to shoot me :)
> 
> Hope you are all starting off on a good day!!
> 
> Have we heard anything about BW and her lo?


Nightmare hun big :hugs::hugs: to you.

Let us know if you now go into labour with the stress of it all though won't you. Seriously tho, I hope you're not in too much pain, you suffer enough as it is without that making it worse. x


----------



## 2bananas

Nightmare hun big :hugs::hugs: to you.

Let us know if you now go into labour with the stress of it all though won't you. Seriously tho, I hope you're not in too much pain, you suffer enough as it is without that making it worse. x[/QUOTE]


Thanks hunni!

Im ok - I've just got to that point where I feel a bit hopeless.

Im stressing aswell because I was really ill with PND for 2 years after Isabelle was born and wasnt completely better til she was about 3 and im so worried about it happening again, just feel like as its been such a bad pregnancy its going to get me started off all wrong when the baby comes. Trying to stay positive though!

Going to have a nice easy relaxing day today!!


----------



## blackrose

Morning all , awh all the frustration :( wish I could help . I'm almost recovered from my tummy bug . i slept it off I think but my god it was awful !


----------



## gills8752

Aww lana hun! You're not having a good time of it! I definitley think you need to have a hissy at the midwives and get a sweep asap or go to labour ward in immense pain and get them to do one for you, at least do an internal and see if you are anywhere close!

I've had a few more cramps this morning - fingers crossed it might be something and not just a rubbish side effect of the clary sage and :sex:
My mum's been feeling ill and has high bp again - so it could be the start of something (we get sympathy pains for each other loads and often ring up with a bad neck to find out the other one has had a car crash lol)


----------



## samzi

3 days to go!

feeling a bit rubbish today and bottom of bump hurts no matter wether i stand up/walk about or sit down :hissy:

hope it means something otherwise i wont be amused!!


----------



## twiggy56

ladies your words r like my own!! The false alarms r getting so disheartening now....does anyone else feel like its just _*never guna happen*_?! :nope:

2bananas- hope ur ok hun after ur fall :hugs: Falling on cat-sick isnt exactly what u need right now!! :dohh:

congrats on single digits Caz! :happydance:


----------



## gills8752

Since we're all miserable and in pain - here's something that made me giggle!

Q: I'm two months pregnant now. When will my baby move?
A: With any luck, right after he finishes college.

Q: Does pregnancy affect a woman's memory?
A: Most of the ladies I asked don't remember.

Q: Ever since I've been pregnant, I haven't been able to go to bed at night without onion rings. Is this a normal craving?
A: Depends on what your doing with them.

Q: The more pregnant I get, the more often strangers smile at me. Why?
A: Cause you're fatter then they are.

Q: My wife is 5 months pregnant and so moody that she's borderline irrational.
A: So what's your question?

Q: Under what circumstances can sex at the end of pregnancy bring on labor?
A: When the sex is between your husband and another woman.

Q: What are forceps?
A: Giant baby tweezers.

Q: How do I know if my baby has dropped?
A: He/She will start crying. Be more careful!.

Q: My childbirth instructor says it's not pain I'll feel during labor, but pressure. Is she right?
A: Yes, in the same way that a tornado might be called an air current.


----------



## teal

:rofl:


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Since we're all miserable and in pain - here's something that made me giggle!
> 
> Q: I'm two months pregnant now. When will my baby move?
> A: With any luck, right after he finishes college.
> 
> Q: Does pregnancy affect a woman's memory?
> A: Most of the ladies I asked don't remember.
> 
> Q: Ever since I've been pregnant, I haven't been able to go to bed at night without onion rings. Is this a normal craving?
> A: Depends on what your doing with them.
> 
> Q: The more pregnant I get, the more often strangers smile at me. Why?
> A: Cause you're fatter then they are.
> 
> Q: My wife is 5 months pregnant and so moody that she's borderline irrational.
> A: So what's your question?
> 
> Q: Under what circumstances can sex at the end of pregnancy bring on labor?
> A: When the sex is between your husband and another woman.
> 
> Q: What are forceps?
> A: Giant baby tweezers.
> 
> Q: How do I know if my baby has dropped?
> A: He/She will start crying. Be more careful!.
> 
> Q: My childbirth instructor says it's not pain I'll feel during labor, but pressure. Is she right?
> A: Yes, in the same way that a tornado might be called an air current.

made me giggle :haha:


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Aww lana hun! You're not having a good time of it! I definitley think you need to have a hissy at the midwives and get a sweep asap or go to labour ward in immense pain and get them to do one for you, at least do an internal and see if you are anywhere close!
> 
> I've had a few more cramps this morning - fingers crossed it might be something and not just a rubbish side effect of the clary sage and :sex:
> My mum's been feeling ill and has high bp again - so it could be the start of something (we get sympathy pains for each other loads and often ring up with a bad neck to find out the other one has had a car crash lol)

sounds semi promising!!!!!

hope you get your baby right on time gills. less than 12 hours til your due date!!! xx


----------



## teal

I'm also hoping baby comes on time for you gills! 

Have any lovebugs been born on their due dates yet? I'll need to go to the other thread to look lol xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Hi all! I had baby Jacob on 8th Feb weighing in at 9lb1oz xx


----------



## 2bananas

dani_tinks said:


> Hi all! I had baby Jacob on 8th Feb weighing in at 9lb1oz xx

congratulations!! x


----------



## vinnypeanut

Congratulations Dani!! You look so in love in ur avatar!!

Thanks for that Gills....has made me feel alot better....now im off to paint my kitchen and dining room with a lovely spring in my step :D

xx


----------



## gills8752

dani_tinks said:


> Hi all! I had baby Jacob on 8th Feb weighing in at 9lb1oz xx

Congrast!!! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Okay no i am majorly on a downer!!!!

Just logged onto facebook to find out my friend who was due 6 days after me on the 24th had her baby girl yesterday! NOT FAIR!!! :(


----------



## Caz-x

dani_tinks said:


> Hi all! I had baby Jacob on 8th Feb weighing in at 9lb1oz xx

Congratulations xx


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Okay no i am majorly on a downer!!!!
> 
> Just logged onto facebook to find out my friend who was due 6 days after me on the 24th had her baby girl yesterday! NOT FAIR!!! :(

that sucks! :hugs:

x


----------



## gills8752

vinnypeanut said:


> Okay no i am majorly on a downer!!!!
> 
> Just logged onto facebook to find out my friend who was due 6 days after me on the 24th had her baby girl yesterday! NOT FAIR!!! :(

Aww jsut think though, your bubs will be cooked really well when she comes and be a nice big baby! :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Gills- Thanks for those, they actually made me giggle out loud :) 

VP- :hugs: That would be majorly annoying, I'm lucky that no one else I know is currently pregnant. 

Blackrose- Glad you're feeling better now.

2bananas- :hugs: That fall sounds so painful, it's awful that your MW won't do anything to help. Hope you're not too bad now. 

Caz- Congrats on single figures :)

I have come to the conclusion that this group must be jinxed, hardly any Feb babies have been early, they're all bloody late!! Note to babies: GET A MOVE ON!!! 

xx


----------



## Caz-x

katy said:


> I have come to the conclusion that this group must be jinxed, hardly any Feb babies have been early, they're all bloody late!! Note to babies: GET A MOVE ON!!!
> 
> xx

I agreed, come on babies - your time is well and truly up and your mummies can't wait to meet you!!!!:haha:


----------



## teal

vinnypeanut said:


> Okay no i am majorly on a downer!!!!
> 
> Just logged onto facebook to find out my friend who was due 6 days after me on the 24th had her baby girl yesterday! NOT FAIR!!! :(

I'd be gutted :hugs: xx


----------



## teal

dani_tinks said:


> Hi all! I had baby Jacob on 8th Feb weighing in at 9lb1oz xx

Congratulations! xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

dani_tinks said:


> Hi all! I had baby Jacob on 8th Feb weighing in at 9lb1oz xx

congratulations! xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

2bananas said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope you are all ok!
> 
> I've decided im jinxed. This morning getting out of bed was a little easier, I tried lying a different way and arranged pillows on juts about every part of my body and when i woke up I didnt feel locked into position but could feel the pull in my pelvis. I had a little tear in my eye as it clicked back into place when i managed to sit up but not as bad as yesterday so I felt a bit happier and that I had started off my day a bit better.
> 
> However.... hobbled down the 2 flights of stairs to go and get Belle's brekkie for her and on my way to put the porridge in the microwave bang. I crash into the utility room door after slipping over - the cat had puked on the floor and I hadnt seen it and so I stepped in it and it sent me almost doing the spilts. I screamed and then the flood gates opened. Isabelle beside herself, Richard came running downstairs to see what the bloody hell was going on. Oh it was just like a nightmare.
> 
> Managed to calm down after 10 minutes or so but needless to say - its about the worst thing that could have happened to me at this moment in time.
> 
> I just felt so hard done by and so sorry for myself, the hormones are raging!!!!!
> 
> To make it all worse.... i've got chest pains, think i have stressed myself out.
> 
> SO there you go. If anyone has a gun.... feel free to shoot me :)
> 
> Hope you are all starting off on a good day!!
> 
> Have we heard anything about BW and her lo?

Sounds excruciating poor you. Hope your chest pains have gone now? :hugs: xx


----------



## twiggy56

congrats dani!! Love the name Jacob :flower:

VP- that sucks big time! Im getting so jealous of those having babies i feel really awful!! Im getting to be a bit of a desperado over here lol....im sipping on RLT like a maniac, pineapple, curry, tried DTD as well....i will be damned if i go overdue!! :dohh:

Katy i agree- whats with these lazy lovebugs? And is it just me or do alot of the feb babies so far seem to be boys?!! :wacko:


----------



## cath

Another lazy lovebug here-due date today & not even a twinge, I'm not impressed.


----------



## lou_lou1979

cath said:


> Another lazy lovebug here-due date today & not even a twinge, I'm not impressed.

happy due date :flower: hope things start happening for you soon xx


----------



## blackrose

I guess mine cant be lazy yet , as ive not yet reached my due date ? Random q , anyone got any ideas what to get my nerdy BF for valentines ?


----------



## rachyh1990

its my due date today, had a sweep.. nothing seems to be happening though :( xxx


----------



## blackrose

Congrats on your due date ! have a great big curry tonight !


----------



## gills8752

Aww rachy! Hope something starts soon for you!


----------



## 2bananas

rachyh1990 said:


> its my due date today, had a sweep.. nothing seems to be happening though :( xxx

hope something happens after your sweep!!! i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## blackrose

Fingers crossed we have a baby filled night :)


----------



## rachyh1990

i hope something happens soon i am going insane :O xxx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

hey girls, can you book into obstetrics to have an epidural, or do you go into the MLU and then shout for one when it gets painful ?? :haha:

Did it on gas & air last time, but thinking I might go pain free this time


----------



## 2bananas

I still have chest pains and now sore shoulder blades and shoulders.

I know what it is though. I have cried so much today, proper crying, havn't quite gotten over the fall this morning and a few things have just set me off throughout the day as a consequence. It hurts to breathe deeply cos of how hard i've been crying. I cant believe what a maniac i've turned into this pregnancy.

Going to get a nice bubble bath later I think. Have just prepared a red thai curry for dinner so will have that later once i've chilled out and had a big cuddle from oh.


I agree about the lovebugs being late - it does seem to be a bit of a trend! What do these babies know that we dont? lol

x


----------



## blackrose

emma I think you can book one , awh 2bananas it sounds like your having a tough day , try to relax and let OH look after you this evening ?


----------



## 2bananas

blackrose said:


> emma I think you can book one , awh 2bananas it sounds like your having a tough day , try to relax and let OH look after you this evening ?

he knows what i've been like today -been calling him all day in tears. He'll do his usual big cuddles and i'll be alright later, im just emotionally unhinged just now lol


----------



## 2bananas

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> hey girls, can you book into obstetrics to have an epidural, or do you go into the MLU and then shout for one when it gets painful ?? :haha:
> 
> Did it on gas & air last time, but thinking I might go pain free this time

As long as epi's are available you can request one once you are there. 

Not sure about booking one? :shrug:


----------



## blackrose

awh bless him , there brilliant putting up with us .


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

2bananas said:


> blackrose said:
> 
> 
> emma I think you can book one , awh 2bananas it sounds like your having a tough day , try to relax and let OH look after you this evening ?
> 
> he knows what i've been like today -been calling him all day in tears. He'll do his usual big cuddles and i'll be alright later, im just emotionally unhinged just now lolClick to expand...

:hugs: You poor thing. Hope tomorrow is a better day for you xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Twiggy as far as i can remember from the other thread we only have 3 girls born in feb all the others are boys so far.

None on their due date and seeing as we're only just into the 2nd week of feb we've got alot of "latebugs" as someone as called them!!

I want this baby out now more than ever!!!!!!!


----------



## Caz-x

:cry::cry::cry:

I feel rubbish. Started to feel crap yesterday, didnt have the energy to do anything, thank god that DS was at nursery for a few hours. Managed to eat a couple of slices of pizza for tea but thats it. Was having some painful tightenings and imense pressure in my bits last night so sat on my ball untill I was too tired at 1030. Couldnt sleep too good with my hip/stomach pains & toilet stops either.

So, not got the pains this mornig, but I feel sooooo sick. Got a bit of an upset tummy & keep being a bit sick. DS is full of energy & DH is at work. Sat here crying as all I want to do is go to bed & rest :cry:.

Great start to my day, how is everyone else???


----------



## teal

Sending you huge hugs caz :hugs: xx


----------



## MummyCarly

*Hugs Caz-x*

I've had a crappy day too.. I have a cold and I feel like a walking incubator I need my body back haha. Dont worry you're not alone!

xoxo


----------



## Tricks26

Right my fellow Love bugs!!!

How is this for the most frustrating day in my life....

at about 4pm wed afternoon I started getting niggly pain, i dont know what it was I have never had a baby before so called up hubby and told him he said as it was the end of the day nearly so he would come home, so he arrived and from then until about 11pm the pains were like 30/20 mins apart and last bout 1 min or so, and were very manageble, so thought ok I will try to get some sleep and managed 5 hours before waking up at 4am with more pain bit stronger this time every 15 mins about 40/50 secs long was getting very excited at this went and had a shower all was progressing or so I thought this went on for hours but they started getting more erractic and not making any sense still very managable though then at 3pm yesterday they just stopped just like that and I have had nothing since I cant believe it, im really upset is this normal, was it all just nothing, would really like your input ladies as i cant get my head around it!!!!

Thanks in advance Tricks xxxxx


----------



## MummyCarly

Unfortunately tricks it is normal it's fake labour creeping up on you :( Sucks dont it, I woke up a few nights ago with bad pains had a shower stayed awake from about 4am a few hours later... Nothing!

Unless they become regular and more painful they are just "fake labour".. sucks I know but not much longer now and its getting your body prepared which is a good thing!

xoxo


----------



## Tricks26

thanks hun I did think to myself that Im managing far to well for this to be anything, but I dont know its my first baby xxxx


----------



## gills8752

Tricks26 said:


> thanks hun I did think to myself that Im managing far to well for this to be anything, but I dont know its my first baby xxxx

Join the fake labour club. I really thought I was gonna have bubs home with me today - but I'm back home with nothing just now :cry:


----------



## teal

gills - I commented your other thread but just wanted to say hope things pick up for you :hugs:


----------



## Tricks26

oh no gills has it completely stopped?? xxx lots of hugs


----------



## blackrose

awh Gills :hugs:


----------



## teal

I keep getting pains on and off. I don't think it means anything - just my body teasing me! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Gills i just logged on hoping to see your birth announcemount!!

What a pain in the bum......sorry it stopped and hope things pick up for u again xxx


----------



## blackrose

Our bodies really do like to tease .


----------



## teal

blackrose said:


> Our bodies really do like to tease .

I know :wacko:

I think I'm going to be questioning every crampy feeling for the next few weeks! xx


----------



## blackrose

Me too , last night my OH was saying I'll end up driving myself demented .


----------



## teal

Probably right about that! 

Never thought I'd be wishing for pain though lol xx


----------



## twiggy56

Tricks26 said:


> Right my fellow Love bugs!!!
> 
> How is this for the most frustrating day in my life....
> 
> at about 4pm wed afternoon I started getting niggly pain, i dont know what it was I have never had a baby before so called up hubby and told him he said as it was the end of the day nearly so he would come home, so he arrived and from then until about 11pm the pains were like 30/20 mins apart and last bout 1 min or so, and were very manageble, so thought ok I will try to get some sleep and managed 5 hours before waking up at 4am with more pain bit stronger this time every 15 mins about 40/50 secs long was getting very excited at this went and had a shower all was progressing or so I thought this went on for hours but they started getting more erractic and not making any sense still very managable though then at 3pm yesterday they just stopped just like that and I have had nothing since I cant believe it, im really upset is this normal, was it all just nothing, would really like your input ladies as i cant get my head around it!!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance Tricks xxxxx

omg...this is *exactly* how my night went last night!!!!!

For 8 hrs i got tightenings 20 mins apart, eventually went to 15 mins apart...dosed off from about 3:30am-7:30am and when i woke- DIDDLY SQUAT!!! I burst out into tears!! :cry:

Really thought it was labour starting. GUTTED.


----------



## teal

Twiggy - sending you hugs :hugs:


----------



## blackrose

Awh twiggy :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks girls, im in serious need of the hugs....

does anyone else feel like these 'false starts' are sucking the excitement out of it all?

...i feel like im just left with feeling down, negative and like 'its never going to happen so why bother' kind of feeling....?


----------



## blackrose

It will happen hun , its the bloody waiting that's getting to you , and the false starts too . But try to tell yourself its your body preparing it-self . Easy for me to say I know as I have a bit to go yet :hugs:


----------



## samzi

I havent had any false starts, just twinges etc. just been to the mw and baby is still only 3/5's engaged, so no change from 2 weeks ago. i doubt she is going to come on time!


----------



## twiggy56

yeah blackrose, you're right....its the _*waiting*_ thats really getting me. If only someone could give u an exact date- then you could see the 'end of the tunnel' and hold in until then, but its the possibility of waiting another week...possibly TWO thats killing me!!


----------



## blackrose

Thats it exactly , if you just knew exactly when . it might be easier.


----------



## Bexbex999

I was told that because I have GD that they wouldn't let me go overdue, not even by a day so I had prepared myself that she would be here by today. Now they arent going to do anything until Monday when I get admitted and have my waters broken on Tuesday. I know its only a few days but mentally I am prepared for today. Grr. Rant over!


----------



## twiggy56

bex i can imagine thats hard if you'd been told you wouldnt have to go over...

a few days to someone else can sound like nothing...but to you it can feel like an eternity!!


----------



## Tricks26

oh i know what you mean im really deflatted today cant drag myself out of it!!!


----------



## twiggy56

Tricks, did you maybe suspect that it would all start up again today?! When my tightenings died off this morning i told my mum (midwife) and she said she reckoned it would start up again today at some point if id been having them every 20 mins for around 8 hrs....

she said it would just be a long latent phase?! Maybe there's hope for us yet!


----------



## 2bananas

Sending everyone hugs today!!! Nobody sounds very happy! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: Caz, Tricks, Twiggy, Gill and Bex. 

Gill- I was really hoping to see that your LO had arrived today.

Sounds like everyone is having a poo day today. I'm not too bad today. Having lots of BHs but not getting excited as he's not allowed to come until Sunday :lol:

Oooh, I lost some of my plug last night though :yipee: I know it'll probably still be a week or two away, but at least something is happening! xx


----------



## twiggy56

Katy we might be on track for that double-birth! I lost a whole load of plug today too!! :yipee:

im hoping these tightenings come back tonight...am i the only one feeling so completely _desperate_ to meet my baby?! I think i would do anything right now....ANYTHING lol


----------



## littledancer

twiggy56 said:


> yeah blackrose, you're right....its the _*waiting*_ thats really getting me. If only someone could give u an exact date- then you could see the 'end of the tunnel' and hold in until then, but its the possibility of waiting another week...possibly TWO thats killing me!!

Twiggy, you've said it so much better than I could have- that's the whole problem right there!!:nope:

Katy, Tricks, Gill, Bex, Twiggy- labour dust to you ladies!!
:dust:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

twiggy56 said:


> Katy we might be on track for that double-birth! I lost a whole load of plug today too!! :yipee:
> 
> im hoping these tightenings come back tonight...am i the only one feeling so completely _desperate_ to meet my baby?! I think i would do anything right now....ANYTHING lol

I'm getting impatient now too. In my scan today I saw him opening and closing his eyes and looking around, could actually see his eyeballs moving as well as sucking his thumb and it just made me want him here NOW!!

I'm having pretty regular tightenings, but just BHs. Only measuring 30 on the tocco thing on CTG but coming every 2-10 mins xx


----------



## Rach28

Popped on to join in the fed up section LOL

I am totally full of cold - head hurts, ears hurt, throat hurts, eyes are sore, nose is sore and runny, hacking cough... everytime I blow my nose or cough it aggrevates my SPD and I get hideous pain in my pelvis :cry: feeling very sorry for myself. 

Also had a GP appointment to get the homebirth drugs prescribed (want them in the house just incase...) GP was totally clueless as to what was on the list from the MW and didnt know what form they needed to be prescribed in - she asked me! LoL eeerrmmmm... your the doctor! 

Had to leave a message for the MW team to ask and then left messages for the GP to see if she can do a different prescription without seeing me again..... so far heard nothing oh and the meptid they have to order in, not sure when it will arrive ...... :dohh:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Can someone please tell my baby to get his fists out of my hip joint...and his head out of my bum :lol:

No kidding, it seriously feels like his head is in my bum at the moment. Strange sensation xx


----------



## Rach28

Not sure if he can hear me hun but "move baby move" LOL :flower:


----------



## 2bananas

Rach28 said:


> Popped on to join in the fed up section LOL
> 
> I am totally full of cold - head hurts, ears hurt, throat hurts, eyes are sore, nose is sore and runny, hacking cough... everytime I blow my nose or cough it aggrevates my SPD and I get hideous pain in my pelvis :cry: feeling very sorry for myself.
> 
> Also had a GP appointment to get the homebirth drugs prescribed (want them in the house just incase...) GP was totally clueless as to what was on the list from the MW and didnt know what form they needed to be prescribed in - she asked me! LoL eeerrmmmm... your the doctor!
> 
> Had to leave a message for the MW team to ask and then left messages for the GP to see if she can do a different prescription without seeing me again..... so far heard nothing oh and the meptid they have to order in, not sure when it will arrive ...... :dohh:

Hope you are feeling a bit better today Rach.
xx


----------



## 2bananas

Morning all. 

Gills in proper labour with epi - have update her thread, so exciting!!


Im hoping something might start happening for me this weekend. I have had a couple of clear outs last night and this morning and yesterday I was having braxtons which were painful. Maybe i've just got an upset tummy though- will have to wait and see!

How's everyone doing today? Hope you are all doing something nice this weekend - or maybe just chillaxing xxx


----------



## teal

Good luck Gills! 

2bananas - hope that's a good sign and things start happening!

I was having pains really low down last night and was getting pains in my lower back with BH but as usual everything has vanished this morning. It's my sisters birthday today right enough and I've been warned she doesn't want to share it! lol xx


----------



## 2bananas

teal said:


> Good luck Gills!
> 
> 2bananas - hope that's a good sign and things start happening!
> 
> I was having pains really low down last night and was getting pains in my lower back with BH but as usual everything has vanished this morning. It's my sisters birthday today right enough and I've been warned she doesn't want to share it! lol xx


lol we'll hopefully baby will hold off until midnight so you don't get in trouble with your sis :)

My pains are back - im starting to think im just having sympathy pains for Gills though :haha:

Considering a walk down the beach later, see if I can get bub moving down and out !! x


----------



## teal

Yay glad your pains are back and hopefully they are more than sympathy pains! 

Only in pregnancy are we so happy about being in pain! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Wooo go Gills....im so excited for her!!

*ITS MY BIRTHDAY!!!!*

No im not excited, im probably the most depressed i have ever been on a birthday!!! :( Had a false start in the night, phoned the hospital and they told me to take a bath then head in cuz they were a bit busy. So did so and it all stopped!! They went from uncomfortable edging on sore to nothing!! Im gutted!!!

Then i got a text at 12:30 from a girl I met in antenatal saying she had her little boy last night. She was overdue but 2 weeks but thats still 2 in less then a week!
Im gonna be pregnant forever...i just know it! :'(
xxx


----------



## teal

VP - Happy Birthday! It's my sisters birthday today too :) 

I would have been gutted too with the false start :hugs: Hope your little one decides to make an appearance soon! xx


----------



## 2bananas

Happy Birthday VP!!!!!!!!!

Hope you manage to have a lovely day!!

Maybe your little bug will make an appearance today to surprise you for your bday :)

xxx


----------



## Caz-x

HAPPY BIRTHDAY VP. xxx

Hope everyone is ok, can't wait to hear the news on Gill, so excited for her afer the other night. 

DH let me have a lie in this morning so feeling a bit better, am down to 7 days to go - woop woop - though technically it could be 3 weeks :( Come on baby, Monday would be great :)


----------



## lou_lou1979

Happy Birthday VP!

Gills - how exciting!!!! looking forward to birth announcement

2bananas - hope that was a sign for you and things start soon

Just noticed I am on single figures now, yay! 

Had horrible groin and hip pain for last week or so which seems to get worse each day. Cant cross legs now, moving in bed is painful and walking is almost impossible or at a snail's pace. Wondered if I should mention it to MW but I dont know if its worth it now as baby could appear any time I suppose?? 

Going for a spicy curry tonight...mmmm!


----------



## lou_lou1979

Caz-x said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY VP. xxx
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, can't wait to hear the news on Gill, so excited for her afer the other night.
> 
> DH let me have a lie in this morning so feeling a bit better, am down to 7 days to go - woop woop - though technically it could be 3 weeks :( Come on baby, Monday would be great :)

hope things start for you soon Caz-x :hugs:


----------



## 2bananas

lou_lou1979 said:


> Happy Birthday VP!
> 
> Gills - how exciting!!!! looking forward to birth announcement
> 
> 2bananas - hope that was a sign for you and things start soon
> 
> Just noticed I am on single figures now, yay!
> 
> Had horrible groin and hip pain for last week or so which seems to get worse each day. Cant cross legs now, moving in bed is painful and walking is almost impossible or at a snail's pace. Wondered if I should mention it to MW but I dont know if its worth it now as baby could appear any time I suppose??
> 
> Going for a spicy curry tonight...mmmm!

yay for single figures!! :happydance:


----------



## blackrose

Happy birthday VP


----------



## teal

lou_lou - congrats on single figures! 

I'm so fed up now. I feel bad complaining because I know I have just under 2 weeks until my due date but I just want him here now! xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

teal said:
 

> lou_lou - congrats on single figures!
> 
> I'm so fed up now. I feel bad complaining because I know I have just under 2 weeks until my due date but I just want him here now! xx

arrr hugs for you :hugs: hopefully not long now xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

I bought a Tens Machine and have just wired my husband up to it to try it out - bless him! He does put up with a lot from me!


----------



## 2bananas

:cry:

Im waiting for the emergency doctors to call me.

Spoke to the midwife at our hospital regarding the increasing back and chest pain and she has said I need to be seen.

So the out of hours doctors is really busy and Im waiting for a call back with an appointment.

Im really stressing myself out now - what if somethings wrong. I've just freaked after reading about thrombosis in my maternity notes - what if its that, cos thats associated with chest pain.

I thought i'd just pulled something but now i'm starting to think the pain is increasing too much for it to be that.

So tired today too and now feeling sick - probably just worry though that part. I'm more annoyed at the fact i've had a pj day today and now im gonna have to go and get ready and do my make up and get organised. Im just so tired I could really do without all this :cry:


----------



## teal

2bananas - I hope the doctor gets back to you soon. I agree best to be seen anyway :hugs: Will be thinking of you and little one :hugs: xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

oh no poor you!! It might be that you have pulled something but they want to be on the safe side and get you checked out? Really hope all is ok

:hugs:

xx


----------



## 2bananas

Thanks - they just called and im to go down at 6pm


will let you know what's said when i get back. xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Thanks for the happy birthdays ladies!!

2bananas i really hope everything goes okay....try not to worry though, that might make chest pain worse! Easier said than done i bet!

Any news on how Gills is doing??
x


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Thanks for the happy birthdays ladies!!
> 
> 2bananas i really hope everything goes okay....try not to worry though, that might make chest pain worse! Easier said than done i bet!
> 
> Any news on how Gills is doing??
> x

Not heard from her since this morning, think she's probably exhausted after a long labour, dont know how long she was planning on staying in mind you either x


----------



## Caz-x

Lou_Lou - congrats on single figures :happydance:

2bananas - poor you :hugs:. I hope everything is ok for you & that it is nothing to worry about. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## vinnypeanut

Oh i didnt even know she had had her bubba! Just seen the other thread. Congratulations Gills xxxx


----------



## Tricks26

2bananas - are you back how did you get on at the docs I hope you are due date buddy!!

Hows gills??

hope everyone else is hanging in there!! xxx


----------



## WTTMommy

10 days!! :dance: :happydance: 10 days doesn't seem far off but when I see that I'm only 38+4, I feel like I have FOREVER to go. And no, I'm not entertaining the thought that this baby will come late. :smug: At least not now!!


----------



## teal

wttmommy - yay for 10 days! I'm due the day after you :flower: xx


----------



## 2bananas

I'm back.

What fun it was, Sat there for an hour waiting in pain to be in and out in 2 minutes.

Doctor listened to my chest, made me push against his arms and checked my blood oxygen levels then gave me some co codamol.

I told him I had a slip on wednesday and im wondering if i should have - I know I expected it was a strain or pulled muscle but im wondering if he just ruled out anything else as soon as i mentioned that - so im worrying myself about it.

He said he's got no reason to believe its anything else as all appears normal and if the pain worsens i've to get back in touch.

I am so, so sore and uncomfortable. Every breath is pulling my back.

Im now worried about going into labour this weekend - when i spoke to the mw she said if I have pulled something I may have to switch hospitals if its causing trouble with breathing as epi's arent available at our local hospital and if the pain is too much I could struggle with the breathing - given the fact that its my back and chest i've injured.

Why has this pregnancy been so hideous! I honestly feel like im being punished for something :(

Off to bed shortly, the only thing helping the pain even slightly is lying down.


x


----------



## teal

I hate waiting around for hours at hospital and then I feel rushed out. 

I hope you feel better after having a lie down. You've really had a hard time :( 

Sending you hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Rest as much as you can hun, & perhaps try putting a hot water bottle where it hurts as it can help ease any muscle tension/cramping that may be happening.


----------



## neady

aww 2banana's hope ur ok and get better soon =)

im officially fed up and am trying everything to get baby out!!
already dtd tonite, going for round 2 maybe 3 later dependin how much my poor siatica will take. 
ive been up on my feet all day rushin about packin boxes up and cleanin gettin ready to move house!
ive just ate a vindaloo curry. which, my dayssss, was veryy hot! my lips are tinglin and everythin off it haha. 
im normally a korma kind of girl and stick with the mild currys so to go full on and get one of the hot hot ones was a big dare but i ate it all. hope it doesnt make me need the toilet as someone kindly joked on facebook that id end up doing haha!


----------



## teal

Hope everyone is doing ok today. 
I wonder if we'll have any valentines day lovebugs xx


----------



## 2bananas

i was wondering the same teal......... dont think it will be me though - nothing is happening here at all :(


----------



## teal

I think we still need an early lovebug or a due date lovebug so here's hoping you break this lateness we have going on! xx


----------



## 2bananas

would be nice!!!

but since i cant move i'm wondering how i'd manage labour lol



Happy valentines day everyone!

xx


----------



## Caz-x

Morning Ladies.

Anyone wanting Valentines Baby then??? I'm going to wait to have mine tomorrow :rofl:. 

If anybody hasnt taken a look, i have a poll for boys names in the names section that I need help with, still not decided a boys name :nope: I would appreciate some input. Didnt want anything thats too popular, or too wierd either. Any suggestions would be welcome too. Thank you :kiss:

Happy Valentines Day all xx


----------



## teal

I liked all your boy names. I couldn't imagine having to come up with two names! Did you pick a girls name easily? xx


----------



## samzi

:wohoo: its my due date today!!!


----------



## teal

samzi said:


> :wohoo: its my due date today!!!

Happy due date! I hope things start happening for you xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Happy due date Samzi.

Im hoping for a valentines baby!! I wanted a birthday baby yesterday but that never happened so now im hoping for a valentine....maybe i'll call him Romeo then :) haha.

Best night ever last night!!
I SLEPT RIGHT THROUGH :D :D :D
couldnt believe it, woke at 8:30am and didnt get up in the night at all. My bladder was fit to burst but i had a good sleep so thats all that matters!!

Caz - i liked Bryson as soon as i read it, think it goes with the middle and surname really well...although I love Logan aswell xx


----------



## teal

VP - that's great you managed to sleep through the night! I only had to get up twice but that was less than usual! xx


----------



## 2bananas

samzi said:


> :wohoo: its my due date today!!!

happy due date!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 2bananas

Heard from Gills this morning and she is hoping to come home later today. They just need to check her bloods and all being well she'll be out later on.

Yay!


----------



## teal

2bananas said:


> Heard from Gills this morning and she is hoping to come home later today. They just need to check her bloods and all being well she'll be out later on.
> 
> Yay!

Yay that's great news! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Awww yay and cant wait to hear from her and see some piccies.

Whos using a birthing ball?? And what are u all doing on it??

Im sat on it now bouncing but im so paranoid its gonna be BANG!! and i'll end up on the floor.
xx


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> I liked all your boy names. I couldn't imagine having to come up with two names! Did you pick a girls name easily? xx

Thanks hun, 

The girls name we found really easy, and with Kaden we knew as soon as we found it, but with this one................. gosh, so hard. Feel like banging my head on a brick wall lol. Its bound to be a boy after all this trouble lol:haha:


----------



## Caz-x

samzi said:


> :wohoo: its my due date today!!!

Congratulations woop woop :happydance:

VP - Thanks hun. I've not seen this name anywhere yet so it stands out to me, unlike Logan which loads of people seem to be using. It's difficult as Logan was a name that I suggsted for a boy before we were even preganant but I hadnt heard it being used much then!! It's getting so frustrating now being so close and all that.Plus, it doesnt help that I love them all and dont have a favourite. I am one of these 'monica from friends' type people that likes everything sorted and finalised before it needs to be so this is driving me bonkers. My hubby is finding it ever so amusing the devil. :haha:

GLad to hear Gills is comong home, I cant wait to see pics. I wonder who is next in line???


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Awww yay and cant wait to hear from her and see some piccies.
> 
> Whos using a birthing ball?? And what are u all doing on it??
> 
> Im sat on it now bouncing but im so paranoid its gonna be BANG!! and i'll end up on the floor.
> xx

Yeah I've got a ball.

I just bounce up and down on it, but havnt been able to the last couple of days cos if my back :dohh:

Also leaning over it on all fours is quite comfy. At least if it pops it'll probably shock your body into labour :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

vinnypeanut said:


> Awww yay and cant wait to hear from her and see some piccies.
> 
> Whos using a birthing ball?? And what are u all doing on it??
> 
> Im sat on it now bouncing but im so paranoid its gonna be BANG!! and i'll end up on the floor.
> xx

:rofl: Im using one as it helps get the head down into place as you sit with your hips apart. I just sit & rotate my hips on mine or do gentle bouncing. I also get on all fours over it too to try & get flump out of back to back position tho its not working yet the stubborn lil devil :haha: make sure that you arent sat slumping on it, back straight, legs apart and your knees lower than your hips haha:thats my fitness instructor mode coming out, sorry!!)


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas - OMG, due date tomorrow, come on baby, break the curse of the latebugs and come out :)


----------



## MandaAnda

vinnypeanut said:


> Whos using a birthing ball?? And what are u all doing on it??
> 
> Im sat on it now bouncing but im so paranoid its gonna be BANG!! and i'll end up on the floor.
> xx

I have one. I just stick it in the front room and bounce while I watch telly. I'm sure I'll be leaning over it and all sorts when I'm in labour. Most of them have a slow leak, so that even if it does go bang, it lets you down easily. :haha:


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> 2bananas - OMG, due date tomorrow, come on baby, break the curse of the latebugs and come out :)

lol

He's not coming!!

not even feeling likely!!! :cry:


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> 2bananas - OMG, due date tomorrow, come on baby, break the curse of the latebugs and come out :)
> 
> lol
> 
> He's not coming!!
> 
> not even feeling likely!!! :cry:Click to expand...

you never know - think positive :haha:


----------



## samzi

i think im th e only one who doesnt have a ball! wishing i had one now, maybe it would get things started. :huh:


----------



## teal

samzi said:


> i think im th e only one who doesnt have a ball! wishing i had one now, maybe it would get things started. :huh:

I don't have one either. I did have a look in tescos but the only one they had in stock was £22 and that wasn't happening! lol xx


----------



## blackrose

I dont have one either , considering getting one though , everyone having a nice day ?


----------



## blackrose

teal said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> i think im th e only one who doesnt have a ball! wishing i had one now, maybe it would get things started. :huh:
> 
> I don't have one either. I did have a look in tescos but the only one they had in stock was £22 and that wasn't happening! lol xxClick to expand...

I saw that one too , and |I wasn't sure but I didn't think it was non-burst ? , which was another good reason not to get it !


----------



## teal

I didn't notice it wasn't non-burst - glad you did! I just didn't want to spend that much on an exercise ball lol. I'm sure someone said Argos has some of them so I might have a look in there during the week :)


----------



## blackrose

I must have a look myself Eve heard there really helpful .


----------



## teal

I know - everyone seems to love them! I feel like I'm missing out :rofl: xx


----------



## samzi

i read up on alternatives. up and down the stairs 2 at a time, but i managed to hurt myself :rofl:


----------



## MandaAnda

Just go to the Argos site and type in "exercise ball," and a few come up. This is the one for a fiver - not sure if it's anti-burst.


----------



## teal

Thanks for that manda :flower:


----------



## lou_lou1979

samzi said:


> :wohoo: its my due date today!!!

happy due date! :flower:


----------



## lou_lou1979

2bananas said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> 2bananas - OMG, due date tomorrow, come on baby, break the curse of the latebugs and come out :)
> 
> lol
> 
> He's not coming!!
> 
> not even feeling likely!!! :cry:Click to expand...

2bananas I hope your back and chest are feeling a bit better now? :hugs:


----------



## Caz-x

Most exercise balls have a max weight of up to 150kg so I dont think anybody has to worry about it bursting, unless it is a faulty one :haha:. Mine isnt a birthing ball, just an exercise one that I've had for years since I got a bad back and used it as part of my physio rehab. Try goin up the stairs sidways like a crab, its supposd to help open the pelvis too to help with labour. Then again, I've tried everything so far and nothigs worked :rofl: Oh well, at least it makes us feel like we're doing something to speed things up eh ladies!!

Oh, and if you do have a ball, dont forget to sit on it post birth too, just the balancing on it can help tone and tighten those important core muscles which will help with the post baby tummy:thumbup:


----------



## littledancer

Argh- so mad at my hubby today. It's valentine's day, I know I won't be getting anything as he ALWAYS forgets and when he got up for work this morning he didn't even give me a kiss good-bye, he just slammed the front door on his way out. Valentine's day always sucks, but today in particular as I'm rediculously pregnant and emotional.

Sorry to vent, I hope you other lovebugs are having a lovely day- big hugs to all of you!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Littledancer get urself a big box of choccies and have a nice warm bath!! Thats my valentines present to myself!!


Question for mummies already....I know this gets asked all the time but i cant find a thread. Did your little ones movements slow down alot just before labour??
My little guy has been super active for the past week or so, he was quiet yesterday and is even more quiet today. Ive still had the odd roll and squirm just not as many as over the last week.

x


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Littledancer get urself a big box of choccies and have a nice warm bath!! Thats my valentines present to myself!!
> 
> 
> Question for mummies already....I know this gets asked all the time but i cant find a thread. Did your little ones movements slow down alot just before labour??
> My little guy has been super active for the past week or so, he was quiet yesterday and is even more quiet today. Ive still had the odd roll and squirm just not as many as over the last week.
> 
> x

I seem to remember Belle being quieter a day or 2 before labour started but not sure if thats just coincidence or an actual sign of labour coming:shrug:

x


----------



## 2bananas

littledancer said:


> Argh- so mad at my hubby today. It's valentine's day, I know I won't be getting anything as he ALWAYS forgets and when he got up for work this morning he didn't even give me a kiss good-bye, he just slammed the front door on his way out. Valentine's day always sucks, but today in particular as I'm rediculously pregnant and emotional.
> 
> Sorry to vent, I hope you other lovebugs are having a lovely day- big hugs to all of you!

:flower:

Sorry you havnt had a very good valentines :hugs: x


----------



## blaze777

just to update you all, i had my baby this morning @ 10.07 am. was only in labour from 6.00am lol. imogen jaimee weighed in at 6 lbs exactly :)


----------



## 2bananas

blaze777 said:


> just to update you all, i had my baby this morning @ 10.07 am. was only in labour from 6.00am lol. imogen jaimee weighed in at 6 lbs exactly :)

congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## teal

blaze777 said:


> just to update you all, i had my baby this morning @ 10.07 am. was only in labour from 6.00am lol. imogen jaimee weighed in at 6 lbs exactly :)

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Congratulations Blaze xxxx


----------



## samzi

congrats!


----------



## MandaAnda

blaze777 said:


> just to update you all, i had my baby this morning @ 10.07 am. was only in labour from 6.00am lol. imogen jaimee weighed in at 6 lbs exactly :)

Wow, a Lovebug five days _before_ their EDD! Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## littledancer

blaze777 said:


> just to update you all, i had my baby this morning @ 10.07 am. was only in labour from 6.00am lol. imogen jaimee weighed in at 6 lbs exactly :)

Congratulations- what great news!!!


----------



## memewest

Congratulations Blaze!! xx

I'm now 3 days overdue. :-( I know it's not much, but i've already had 4 babies and at 38wks!! NEVER been over my dates with any of them......

Saw the midwife yesterday who tried to perform sweep No.2 on me only to find that she couldn't really reach my cervix!! It had moved from Anterior to Posterior in just 2 days! She said my body's not ready yet and to make an appt to see her on Thur!! arghh..... I'm already fed up with the phone calls and texts asking if i had had the baby. Do they think i wouldn't let them know when anything happens?? thats driving me more insane than the waiting!!
Sorry to go on. How many other Love Bugs are still waiting past their due date?? xx


----------



## samzi

it was my due date today but no sign.. so unless she comes in 14 mins, thats bye bye to my valentines day baby!


----------



## neady

well i didnt get my wish of a valentines day baby =(! 
mine and OH 1year aniversary today aswel so would have been nice, but ive had a lovely day and found out im definately gettin the keys to my new house tomorrow and everyone is all ready and notified to move everything for me.
ive been told im not aloud to lift a finger but im definately gettin on the cleanin of the place as its all i do at the minit =).

im officially fed up though. little one is seriously windin me up, proper little madam she is. 
had sex and a vindaloo curry last nite to try and encourage the little monkey to come. woke up at around 7 this mornin with really bad pains in my back, got a bit too excited and thought mmm could be start of somethin, couldnt make out any times between or how long they was lastin so thought il try some more sleep and see if they get stronger, hour later woke up again definately stronger, thought about wakin OH up and lettin him now just incase but then decided id try and time them, as i tried to time them they stopped =(. so i thought right try and get more sleep as im dozin off they came back again really strong. woke up and theyd vanished! =(!

im sat here now havin the exact same thing, really achey back and from what i can imagine period pain like cramps ( ive never had period pains so i dont know how they feel haha).

every twinge and cramp and ache im hopin is something, i hope im not the only one goin insane and actually wantin to go into labour =(.

anyways hope u have all had lovely days and everyone is ok,
xx


----------



## teal

Hope everyone is ok today :hugs: 

I had period like cramps during the night which were making me feel sickish but as always they have vanished now. xx


----------



## blackrose

Congrats blaze :hugs: , memewest , I hope your not waiting until Thursday . Neady I hope your not to fed up hun , don't overwork yourself today No harm cleaning thought I don't seem to be able to stop . I hope something happening for ya , I actually hope you go before me even though we're due the same day , because you've been in so much pain :( ... i'll be totally jealous though :wacko:


----------



## pinkclaire

Just to update you Twiggy is in labour. Her contractions started at 11pm, I had a txt about half 5 saying she's at the birthing centre she's 4cm dilated and getting in the pool. I'll let you know if I hear anymore!


----------



## blackrose

So excited for her :)


----------



## teal

pinkclaire said:


> Just to update you Twiggy is in labour. Her contractions started at 11pm, I had a txt about half 5 saying she's at the birthing centre she's 4cm dilated and getting in the pool. I'll let you know if I hear anymore!

:happydance: Good luck Twiggy!


----------



## MummyCarly

So ready to have this baby out.. Sick of the backpain etc!

Have an appointment tomorrow arvo with my mw to do an internal not sure if im getting a S&S or not.. hopefully haha. Maybe book an induction date too if I am lucky! I want bubs to come on her own but I am in so much pain that I dont care. 

Im the landlord of my belly and its Eviction time!!!


----------



## teal

mummycarly - hope your appointment goes well tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## Caz-x

Congratulations Blaze xxx


----------



## Caz-x

Get out baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mummy really want to be able to sit how she likes, put her socks on, roll over without causing an earthquake in the night, wear normal clothes, not be in pain with back ache & from you sqirming around & not feel so bloody shattered. 

:cry::cry:

Sorry, just having a bit of a rant:haha:


----------



## 2bananas

Right then, 

Good morning all!

Im due today - and Im in bad pain with the spd - Im seriously considering phoning my mw and telling her that she needs to sweep me - despite her telling me they wont do it.

Has anyone ventured 'up there' and know what they are feeling for? I havnt and my first thought was shall I see if I can reach myself, but its grossing me out thinking about it.


What can I do - I feel sick this morning, keep heaving - whats that all about FGS. 

One plus side, I had a good sleep last night :)


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> Get out baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mummy really want to be able to sit how she likes, put her socks on, roll over without causing an earthquake in the night, wear normal clothes, not be in pain with back ache & from you sqirming around & not feel so bloody shattered.
> 
> :cry::cry:
> 
> Sorry, just having a bit of a rant:haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Tricks26

Hey 2bananas

Happy due due to you and to me too!!

Why wont they give you a sweep I have got one tonight?? I wouldnt know what I was doing have you got a nice midwife I just rang and asked and she said it was routine!!! xxx lots of hugs


----------



## 2bananas

Tricks26 said:


> Hey 2bananas
> 
> Happy due due to you and to me too!!
> 
> Why wont they give you a sweep I have got one tonight?? I wouldnt know what I was doing have you got a nice midwife I just rang and asked and she said it was routine!!! xxx lots of hugs

Happy due date to you :flower:

Our hospital policy is not to sweep before 41weeks and they aren't budging!

Such a ridiculous policy!


----------



## teal

Happy due date 2bananas and tricks :happydance:


----------



## Tricks26

that is pants!!!!!!! if nothing happens for you tonite I will go in tonite and get her to talk me through what she is doing so I can come on here tomorrow and tell you!!! lol have you tried everything else like me!!!! xxxx


----------



## blackrose

teal said:


> Happy due date 2bananas and tricks :happydance:

Ops totally didnt notice ! happy due dates girls . Right babies out ya come :)


----------



## Caz-x

Happy due date ladies :happydance:

2bananas - it might be worth a try calling your midwife?, if you cry at them they might feel sorry for you, or you could always ask your mum what to 'feel' for??? Tho I can't imagine having a go myself either lol.

I remember my last appt with my son at 39+3, I was sooo fed up, sore & in pain I just sat & cried for half an hour with her. She felt sorry for me & booked me in for a sweep for 40+1, but had a really good feel of my tummy, & was what I thought was extremely rough with me & baby when feeling around. My waters went early the next morning so I think she was rough on purpose to get things moving for me bless her.


----------



## Tricks26

so basically get rough with your bump how about some loud music and jump up and down and dance like its 1999!!!! hahaha


----------



## 2bananas

Tricks26 said:


> so basically get rough with your bump how about some loud music and jump up and down and dance like its 1999!!!! hahaha

:haha:


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> Happy due date ladies :happydance:
> 
> 2bananas - it might be worth a try calling your midwife?, if you cry at them they might feel sorry for you, or you could always ask your mum what to 'feel' for??? Tho I can't imagine having a go myself either lol.
> 
> I remember my last appt with my son at 39+3, I was sooo fed up, sore & in pain I just sat & cried for half an hour with her. She felt sorry for me & booked me in for a sweep for 40+1, but had a really good feel of my tummy, & was what I thought was extremely rough with me & baby when feeling around. My waters went early the next morning so I think she was rough on purpose to get things moving for me bless her.

I did call her on thursday - but it was literally like hitting my head off a brick wall begging her to sweep me today, she was having none of it.

I just havnt got the heart to call again to be told the same thing, its so infuriating I feel like sceaming at her!




And also............ I STILL have not had my MatB1 back - i am just about to call and go nuts!!!! Seriously taking the piss now!!!!


----------



## Tricks26

oh my 2bananas i defy anyone to cross you today you go get them girl !!! lol xx have you been dancing yet (i am)!!!! xxx


----------



## 2bananas

Tricks26 said:


> oh my 2bananas i defy anyone to cross you today you go get them girl !!! lol xx have you been dancing yet (i am)!!!! xxx

No dancing, But have just set myself off with braxtons after loosing the plot on the phone.

Bunch of monkeys! 

So after lying to me 10 days ago that I would receive my forms back last week , I am now told they will deal with it today but there has been some sort of problem with my Matb1 which is causing the hold up!

What a pile of shit. Im not entitled to maternity pay form them, all they have to do is tick a box that says that on am smp1 form and send them both to me.

Is it really a difficult thing?? Im so furious right now. Hate being lied to!


----------



## Tricks26

yep I know how you feel, just tell me you messed up and we need to start the process again don t pretend lots of rubbish!!! its cause they all think we are stupid with baby brains!!!! right time to have a rlt and a bowl of pineapple just for luck!!! xxx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

2bananas said:


> Tricks26 said:
> 
> 
> Hey 2bananas
> 
> Happy due due to you and to me too!!
> 
> Why wont they give you a sweep I have got one tonight?? I wouldnt know what I was doing have you got a nice midwife I just rang and asked and she said it was routine!!! xxx lots of hugs
> 
> Happy due date to you :flower:
> 
> Our hospital policy is not to sweep before 41weeks and they aren't budging!
> 
> Such a ridiculous policy!Click to expand...

What a stupid (male created) rule ! My midwife has said that at my next app (39+5) she'll do an internal to check my progress & if she can, do a sweep aswell. She said the rule is 41 weeks, but after 38 weeks its dependent on the midwife !! Especially since you are suffering, you think they would have a bit of give on the rules, they are only guidelines after all !


----------



## Tricks26

They are all mean!!!!! xx


----------



## neady

blackrose said:


> Congrats blaze :hugs: , memewest , I hope your not waiting until Thursday . Neady I hope your not to fed up hun , don't overwork yourself today No harm cleaning thought I don't seem to be able to stop . I hope something happening for ya , I actually hope you go before me even though we're due the same day , because you've been in so much pain :( ... i'll be totally jealous though :wacko:

thanks luvvy.
i think everyone is as fed up as eachother at this stage.
i can see me goin over, she'll come when shes ready :flower:
i hope my cleanin frenzy today might speed her along lol. 
x


----------



## vinnypeanut

Can i join the "IM SO FUCKED OFF WITH PEOPLE" club???

I was booked in this morning for regular checkup with midwife and seeing as the next time I would see them Id be 6days overdue I was also booked in for a sweep today. So I went in all excited only to be seen by a completely different bitch of a midwife who said under no circumstances will they sweep until 41weeks! Grrr! Why tell me last week id be having a sweep??

Plus baby has unengaged himself slightly....he was 3/5ths palpable and today hes 4/5ths palpable!
Feel like im gonna go crazy!!!!


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Think all of you should come to my app on 23rd, as think I have the most liberal midwife, who thinks after 39 weeks, whats the point in waiting.....could have kissed her when she said she would do one for me b4 41 weeks ! Dunno if it'll work, but at least it'll feel like I'm trying !


----------



## samzi

I have the middy on friday if no sign of baby and i hope she does a sweep otherwis ei wont be amused!


----------



## teal

I don't see midwife again until 40+2 but she already said they won't do a sweep until 40+6.


----------



## Caz-x

Why can't all m/w say the same thing??? FFS, why tell you they will give you a sweep at 40wks yet another at a different hospital say 41??? I just dont get it. I have already been booked infor mine next week, so god only help them if I am still pregnant then & they say no, there will be fireworks!! No dancing for me today, but have taken wee man for a walk, & hoovered the whole of the upstairs out inclucing all the grotty corners of the room & skirting boards. My back & pelvis is killing me now from all the leaning over & walking but I dont care, just hope it helps baby want to come out. Had my RLT this morning, going to have another now & shower myself in Clary Sage oil, eat 20 pineapples, order a vindaloo for tea & take advantage of DH once wee man is in bed :rofl:


----------



## teal

20 pineapples :rofl:


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> 20 pineapples :rofl:

I know, can you imagine if I really did go to sainsburys & buy their whole supply, I'd get some seriously funny looks :rofl:


----------



## samzi

We only have tinned pineapple in, and apparantly its fresh that does the trick. doh! sod it, il try it anyway!!


----------



## teal

My midwife mentioned something about papaya fruit aswell. Just incase you get fed up and want a change after all those pineapples!


----------



## Caz-x

samzi said:


> We only have tinned pineapple in, and apparantly its fresh that does the trick. doh! sod it, il try it anyway!!

You're right, it is the enzymes in the fresh pineapple that work, but you have to eat a load of them to get it to work :haha: I'll try anything just now tho, my neighbour was telling me yest that when she was overdue with her son (now 8) her mum said to her to drink some castor oil in fresh orange - she did and was in labour that night, however, I'm not that desperate yet I dont think - how vile would that taste :nope:


----------



## samzi

ugh, no way im i trying that :rofl:


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> My midwife mentioned something about papaya fruit aswell. Just incase you get fed up and want a change after all those pineapples!

Can you imagine how poorly our poor tummys would be after eating vindaloos, 20 pineapples plus papayas just incase the pineapple failed :rofl: It would certainly get you to 'clear out':blush: just hopefully not in the middle of labour :haha:


----------



## teal

Eww castor oil and fresh orange :sick:


----------



## teal

Caz-x said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> My midwife mentioned something about papaya fruit aswell. Just incase you get fed up and want a change after all those pineapples!
> 
> Can you imagine how poorly our poor tummys would be after eating vindaloos, 20 pineapples plus papayas just incase the pineapple failed :rofl: It would certainly get you to 'clear out':blush: just hopefully not in the middle of labour :haha:Click to expand...

You'd be too scared to go too far away from the loo after all that! :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hey all. 

Been super busy this weekend with my sisters 18th. 

Happy belated birthday VP :)

Congrats to Gill and good luck to to Twiggy! 

2bananas- hope you're slightly less in pain and happy due date!

I've been having pains since 10am but think my body is just taking the piss to be honest :( Pretty sure they aren't doing anything as they're uncomfy but don't hurt too much. xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

I am so tempted to walk up to the chemist and get myself some castor oil!

I really am that desperate xx


----------



## Tricks26

yep im contenplating going to get some caster oil does it have to be fresh orange juice?? lol xx


----------



## Caz-x

Doesnt have to be fresh orange, but apparently tastes the best lol. I dont think you'll get any anywhere tho hun, alot of places stopped selling it as pregnant women were trying it and it's not safe for the baby.


----------



## blackrose

ugh .. castor oil , how long before I'm that desperate ??


----------



## teal

Katy - hope the pains are the start of something for you :hugs: xx


----------



## 2bananas

no way to castor oil!!!

am seriously considering a vindaloo though!!!


----------



## vinnypeanut

I feel like castor oil is the only thing i havent tried!!

Ive done the hot curry & tonight im having nachos with extra jalapenos.
But im not getting my hopes up.....
Seriously if i hadnt seen the scans I would be thinking maybe I had eaten a few too many donuts!!
x


----------



## 2bananas

Well I've had a nice chat with OH and decided that im going to grit my teeth through the pain of having sex. He isnt so keen but I told him that Im desperate lol - and I need something doing. 

Is it normal to be scared about sex - I feel nervous about him getting home, its bizarre, got butterflies in my tummy as if its my first time or something! Was going to get DD to bed early, put on my sexy nightie fire up the old aromatherapy candles and have a nice time enjoying each other but in actual fact i see it going a bit more like - ouch, that hurts, having a cry, trying to manouvere my enormous bump into a position that I can at least open my legs slightly without my spd being agony, him not even being aroused by how hideous I am at the moment and it just being a total horrible disaster!


Oh god - why am I even bothering???


I took dd to play at her friends house for a couple of hours this afternoon and have a natter with a friend. I had a stretch of 10 minutes where I had intense period pains through my back and stomach and I thought something was going to start - and then nothing since. 

I know its asking a lot to go into labour on my due date. I just desperately dont want to have to make it to thursday and have to see the midwife again... so I can have my tummy felt and my urine checked again and be told 'not long now' and my blood pressure checked and all the usual stuff - I dont think im even going to bother going actually, if she wants she can come and do a home visit, Im going to tell her im too sore to make it to the surgery.


Sending you all apologies - I am not normally this much of a moaning faced misery but really am struggling to be positive at the moment. 

Also - the spd has got me into a state regarding labour - im terrified of having to push the baby out given how bad the pain is now!


----------



## Tricks26

oh hug sending you big hugs!!!!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Huge hugs bananas :hugs: :hugs:

Ive never felt so sorry for someone before xxx


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Huge hugs bananas :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Ive never felt so sorry for someone before xxx

I'm a complete sad case aren't I!

Need to sort my life out! xx


----------



## blackrose

Awh 2bannanas your not a sad case :hugs:


----------



## teal

Awww 2bananas :hugs:


----------



## Caz-x

:hugs: 2bananas. 

For DTD - try lying on your side so your bumps supported & him from behind you, put a pillow between your legs if that helps your pelvis. Its the only way I can think of for you that doesnt involve too much pelvic movement :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: 2bananas 

xx


----------



## 2bananas

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I totally did it lol!!!!


Bit uncomfortable but its done now! And was even enjoyable - thats not to say im not walking even more like john wayne now though!! Bless my oh, He's a star!

Had some tightenings like I did at my friends house earlier but would say thats more my body wondering what the hell just happened more than anything else lol.

Even if nothing comes of it at least me and OH got a bit of intimate time together - first time in like 4 months so can at least be happy with that. 

I just hope i'm not going to regret it in the morning when I try to walk!

Thanks for all of you listening to me moan xxxxxxxxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Aww congratulations 2bananas!!!!!

:happydance:

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yay 2bananas :happydance: Hope it works for you! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I _think_ I might be in early labour. Trying not to get hopes up too much but I think _something_ is happening. 

Anywhere between 4 and 15 mins apart at the moment lasting around 1 minute each. Bet I'll be stuck like this for days xx


----------



## 2bananas

katy said:


> I _think_ I might be in early labour. Trying not to get hopes up too much but I think _something_ is happening.
> 
> Anywhere between 4 and 15 mins apart at the moment lasting around 1 minute each. Bet I'll be stuck like this for days xx

:thumbup:

Oh Katy thats exciting!!! :happydance:

I'm having similar! But mine are every 10-12 minutes and lasting about 30-40 seconds.

Only been for the last hour though so I'm not getting excited and quite convinced the sex earlier has just upset my system lol


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Fingers crossed for you too! 

Mine have been on and off since 10am this morning, but still trying not to get too hopeful. I dunno when to ring the hospital either :shrug: 

These are the last few I've had: 
10:19:39 PM 10:20:21 PM 0:41 5 m, 58 s 
10:13:40 PM 10:14:33 PM 0:51 6 m, 52 s 
10:06:49 PM 10:07:53 PM 1:03 4 m, 30 s 
10:02:18 PM 10:03:12 PM 0:53 4 m, 58 s 
9:57:20 PM 9:58:14 PM 0:53 6 m, 57 s 
9:50:22 PM 9:51:14 PM 0:50 3 m, 34 s 
9:46:48 PM 9:47:17 PM 0:28 6 m, 55 s 

They hurt enough to make me think "ouch!" But was expecting a lot more pain for that close together? Not gonna phone the hospital until I'm in too much pain to move I think xx

xx


----------



## samzi

im stepping away for a few days cos im getting quite upset that others have popped or are nearing popping and nothing is happening to me. it gets me down, so il be back when i have some news/updates.


----------



## MummyCarly

aww samzi I know how you feel hun *hugs* see you when you get back 

xoxo


----------



## WTTMommy

This thread is totally getting me all depressed, and I'm not even due yet!! :rofl:

I might take a break to help my morale... I should visit the March thread to make me feel better. :lol:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

If it makes anyone feel better I'm having the labour from hell. 

I'm in complete agony, I can't move or talk or anything through the contractions. They've been coming every 3 mins lasting for 1 min since 1.30am and at 4am I was still only 1cm dilated so hospital won't let me stay. I really don't know if I can do this :nope: :cry: xx


----------



## teal

Samzi - :hugs: 

WTTmommy - I thought about that but some of the March babies have come early! 

Katy - I hope things pick up enough for you to be able to stay at the hospital. Huge hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## MummyCarly

ugh, had my appointment. Got a sweep done (So painful) she said my cervix is still posterior :( the baby was at a -2 station though.. bubs is still 3/5ths engaged but she said that was because i have a "bowl" shaped pelvis and bubs wont engage anymore than that until I am in labour. I have another appointment in 7days for another sweep and to book an induction...

Oh well... heres to hoping something happens before next week!


----------



## Tricks26

morning ladies

sorry some of you are so down, I had my sweep last night at 9pm and I have to say
that was a lovely. experience lol she said that my cervix, was lovely and soft she was really pleased with it! lol she said I was 1-2 cm which was all good!!
so since I have been home I feel really weird, I have had a big clear out and been bleeding a bit and having a few period pains I also feel really sick, so we shall see!!
big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## 2bananas

samzi said:


> im stepping away for a few days cos im getting quite upset that others have popped or are nearing popping and nothing is happening to me. it gets me down, so il be back when i have some news/updates.

:hugs:

I feel exactly the same hunni.

xx


----------



## 2bananas

Tricks26 said:


> morning ladies
> 
> sorry some of you are so down, I had my sweep last night at 9pm and I have to say
> that was a lovely. experience lol she said that my cervix, was lovely and soft she was really pleased with it! lol she said I was 1-2 cm which was all good!!
> so since I have been home I feel really weird, I have had a big clear out and been bleeding a bit and having a few period pains I also feel really sick, so we shall see!!
> big hugs to everyone xxx

Hopefully things will be getting underway very soon!!! xx


----------



## 2bananas

Well........................

I was having contractions through the night up until around 3am - then nothing.

Got up for the loo at 6am, had lost some plug, got back into bed and had another couple of contractions and then nothing again.

Have cleaned the kitchen down, made breakfast for belle, got a cuppa and now sat down working out what im going to go and clean first.

Feel really deflated, was hoping the pain would stay and labour was coming but maybe it was just the excitement of last night afterall. Still, I guess I gotta stay positive. Im fed up being down about everything, so Im going to try and occupy myself with housework today and hope that maybe that will encourage something along if I stay on my feet.

Hope you are all ok today!! xx


----------



## 2bananas

MummyCarly said:


> ugh, had my appointment. Got a sweep done (So painful) she said my cervix is still posterior :( the baby was at a -2 station though.. bubs is still 3/5ths engaged but she said that was because i have a "bowl" shaped pelvis and bubs wont engage anymore than that until I am in labour. I have another appointment in 7days for another sweep and to book an induction...
> 
> Oh well... heres to hoping something happens before next week!

fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Caz-x

Good luck MummyCarly & Tricks after your sweeps. Hope they work for you.

Katy, fingers crossed for you hun, think positive, every pain is a step closer to you holding your baby in your arms :hugs:

2bananas - yeah for managing to dtd :happydance:. I am also wanting to clean too, tho am shattered so might just sit here thinking about it & hoping the cleaning fairy does it for me instead :rofl:. I have just put a load of washing in & need to fill the dishwasher next so hopefully that'll set me off on a cleaning spree.

As for me, well yesterday i had my RLT, had a curry for tea, clary sage oil massage then got some bad pains from about 5pm. Sat on my ball till bedtime, they werent coming regular or anything so went to bed and dtd hoping that would help. Got some tightenings n aches through the night but nothing major and am exactly the same this morning. i swear, nothing is gonna shift this baby :rofl:

I did however get a call from my m/w at about 5pm yest asking if I was ok as I had missed an appt that morning so am going in this afternoon instead. Might ask her to 'take a look' and see if anything is happening as I am in so much pain with my hips & back & this baby really hurts me when it moves now!


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> Good luck MummyCarly & Tricks after your sweeps. Hope they work for you.
> 
> Katy, fingers crossed for you hun, think positive, every pain is a step closer to you holding your baby in your arms :hugs:
> 
> 2bananas - yeah for managing to dtd :happydance:. I am also wanting to clean too, tho am shattered so might just sit here thinking about it & hoping the cleaning fairy does it for me instead :rofl:. I have just put a load of washing in & need to fill the dishwasher next so hopefully that'll set me off on a cleaning spree.
> 
> As for me, well yesterday i had my RLT, had a curry for tea, clary sage oil massage then got some bad pains from about 5pm. Sat on my ball till bedtime, they werent coming regular or anything so went to bed and dtd hoping that would help. Got some tightenings n aches through the night but nothing major and am exactly the same this morning. i swear, nothing is gonna shift this baby :rofl:
> 
> I did however get a call from my m/w at about 5pm yest asking if I was ok as I had missed an appt that morning so am going in this afternoon instead. Might ask her to 'take a look' and see if anything is happening as I am in so much pain with my hips & back & this baby really hurts me when it moves now!

I think the lovebugs must be the most stubborn bunch of babies!

How many of us are overdue now!! or right next to our due date and nothing happening! Seems like loads!


----------



## Caz-x

All of us???? Sure seems like it :rofl: Here I am complaining when I technically have a few more days to go, but I swear I have been pregnant for EVER!!!!! Feel like a complete frump, and have no energy for my lil man so feel like a bad mummy too, bless him.


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> All of us???? Sure seems like it :rofl: Here I am complaining when I technically have a few more days to go, but I swear I have been pregnant for EVER!!!!! Feel like a complete frump, and have no energy for my lil man so feel like a bad mummy too, bless him.

Yeah I know what you mean!!!

Poor Belle, its half term and im really trying to be interested in all the wonderful conversation a 5 year old has to offer but its hard work and have to admit, I just want some peace and quiet!!!!! Feel guilty.

She's being good though - she just DOES NOT STOP TALKING !!!! :cry:

Going to get her to hoover in a sec - she loves it! ha ha ha (really she does, im not forcing her)

Then will make pancakes as a reward :thumbup:


----------



## Caz-x

Go on admint it, you're bribing her with pancakes aren't you - you must be it's shrove tuesday hehehe.

Kaden loves cleaning too, he helps me mop, n sweep n everything, sooo cute x


----------



## teal

Pancakes sound like a good bribe! 

I'm really wanting lucozade for some reason. I can't stop thinking about it!


----------



## 2bananas

Going to have pancakes for lunch - with loadsa syrup lol!!!!

so naughty! - nothing like promoting a healthy diet lol


----------



## vinnypeanut

Seems some of these lovebugs were on a quest last night to tease mommas!!!!
I was so sure i was in early labour....started with really strong bhs that were coming every 10 minutes lasting around 40seconds. They were so frequent for about 2 hours, went for a fast walk and was still having them, they started getting stronger and very uncomfortable so i headed to bed to get some rest and they stopped :(

Absolutely devastated!!
x


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Seems some of these lovebugs were on a quest last night to tease mommas!!!!
> I was so sure i was in early labour....started with really strong bhs that were coming every 10 minutes lasting around 40seconds. They were so frequent for about 2 hours, went for a fast walk and was still having them, they started getting stronger and very uncomfortable so i headed to bed to get some rest and they stopped :(
> 
> Absolutely devastated!!
> x

I think this is where I went wrong! Going to bed instead of staying stood up swaying my hips.

tempted to have another go at DTD tonight but not sure I can do it again, pretty tender today!


----------



## vinnypeanut

I know afterwards i thought dammit should of stayed on my ball!
But i just thought if i went to bed i'd wake up in labour and at least I would of had some sleep!
WRONG!!


----------



## ramblinhaggis

I dont know if movement matters all that much...I was in bed with all of mine when labour started! In fact with my son, I was watching bill and teds excellent adventure in bed, then all of a sudden I realised I had started having contractions! I think my body must see my bed as the nest lol.


----------



## vinnypeanut

Ramblin i suppose i thought if I was actually going to go into labour my body would do it regardless of wether I was bouncing on my ball or in bed! 
Im just so fed up and everyone announcing theyre in labour or just had their babies is really getting me down :(
x


----------



## teal

VP - I'm starting to feel a bit like that when I see all the labour/birth announcements. Sometimes I think I have a cheek since I'm not due for another week yet but it's hard not to feel down about it. :hugs: xx


----------



## Caz-x

Ok, so, last night when I was getting my pains, I went to the toilet (sorry if tmi) and they died down a bit, but not completely. This morning, have been getting some tightenings & the pains have started back up, been to the toilet again and again thought that it was just tummy pains and I had eaten something giving me an upset tummy. Am still getting dull aches in lower belly, but am really uncomfy on the top of my bump. I didnt have any pre labour signs with my son, my waters broke which set off my labour then so not sure what this is. Do you think it is just an upset tummy or perhaps a slow start for me???


----------



## teal

I hope it's the start of something for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> I hope it's the start of something for you :hugs: xx

Thanks, tho it's prob just omething I ate :rofl: Am at the mw this afternoon tho so will ask her then. I do hope its the start of something.


----------



## teal

I've been getting pains/cramps during the night but they are always gone in the morning. 

Not seeing my midwife until the 26th - at 40+2. Still hoping I get to miss it but I doubt it! xx


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> I've been getting pains/cramps during the night but they are always gone in the morning.
> 
> Not seeing my midwife until the 26th - at 40+2. Still hoping I get to miss it but I doubt it! xx

Awww, I hope you miss it too hun. :hugs:


----------



## gills8752

Hey all! I've missed al the action these last few days! Hope everyone is doing well and I'm sending you all labour dust! I'll be residing mostly in Baby club now as this little madam is taking up all my time. Cant wait for you all to join me and the rest of the lovebugs!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bec&1stbump

teal said:


> I've been getting pains/cramps during the night but they are always gone in the morning.
> 
> Not seeing my midwife until the 26th - at 40+2. Still hoping I get to miss it but I doubt it! xx

Hi Teal

I too only seem to have cramps of a night time- it gets my hopes up and then by the morning there's nothing! Its quite bizzare! I am due friday and just praying something starts soon. Good luck with it all xx


----------



## Caz-x

gills8752 said:


> Hey all! I've missed al the action these last few days! Hope everyone is doing well and I'm sending you all labour dust! I'll be residing mostly in Baby club now as this little madam is taking up all my time. Cant wait for you all to join me and the rest of the lovebugs!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hiya, hope to be seeing you in there soon too,I think I speak for all of us fed up lovebugs when I say that :rofl:

take care hunni, enjoy your little madam 'sighs jealously'


----------



## vinnypeanut

Gills get out of here with ur gorgeous punctual little lady!!! hehe.
I am insanely jealous.

If i bounce on my ball long enough will i bounce him out??
I feel like bloody tigger!!!!
xx


----------



## 2bananas

I've decided all these cramps dont mean anything.

I went shopping earlier with belle and just before i left I had to sit down as I had an awful pain tear through my back and tummy - didnt think I was going to be able to stand up again. It lasted about 7 minutes and I was sat hunched over with head (as close to my legs) as I could manage. Then it passed, I had a few more niggles and then went shopping.

Now i've come back, been to the loo and when i wiped im getting (tmi sorry) same discharge as I had at 6am - its really thick - like snot and yellow. However - thats totally different to my plug with Belle when it came away. It was like slime, and bloody or clear and no matter how much I wiped there was just a never ending supply of this stuff coming away from me..... but the discharge now is nothing like that but theres a lot of it when it is there and then once I wipe it away its gone.......... who's totally grossed out lol!?

I've turned into someone with a serious condition of OCD - cant stop staring at the flippin loo roll everytime I go for a wee!


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Hey all! I've missed al the action these last few days! Hope everyone is doing well and I'm sending you all labour dust! I'll be residing mostly in Baby club now as this little madam is taking up all my time. Cant wait for you all to join me and the rest of the lovebugs!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

We cant wait either you jammie dodger you! x


----------



## teal

gills8752 said:


> Hey all! I've missed al the action these last few days! Hope everyone is doing well and I'm sending you all labour dust! I'll be residing mostly in Baby club now as this little madam is taking up all my time. Cant wait for you all to join me and the rest of the lovebugs!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope we're all over there with you soon xx


----------



## WTTMommy

According to an update in her journal, katy is 5 cm dilated and on gas and air. :happydance: I'm so happy things finally progressed for her.


----------



## teal

WTTMommy said:


> According to an update in her journal, katy is 5 cm dilated and on gas and air. :happydance: I'm so happy things finally progressed for her.

That's great things are progressing for her! :happydance: xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Cue mass jealousy on this thread!


----------



## teal

MandaAnda said:


> Cue mass jealousy on this thread!

Definitely :rofl: xx


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> Cue mass jealousy on this thread!
> 
> Definitely :rofl: xxClick to expand...

yup, why can't it be me in labour :rofl:. Bless her, hope she is doing ok.

Just back from my mw appt. Flump is now 3/5 pal :happydance: so moving in right direction and am in on Mon at 1045 if I havent had flump by then for an 'internal'. Don't want to make that appt at all :) So, having a nice fillet steak for tea, followed by pancakes all made by DH then am having a hot clary sage filled bath and 'bed' :haha:


----------



## teal

Glad baby is moving in right direction! That has to be a plus! 

Here's hoping you miss your next appointment! Good luck tonight! :flower: xx


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All Havent been on for a while, so much time taken up with feeds and snatching some sleep. Congrats to all those who have given birth recently and good luck to those who are coming to their time....

Are we going to have a forum for the first month that we can discuss how things are going or keeping it to here?


----------



## vinnypeanut

Pixie I think an "aftermath" thread for us all to chat in sounds like a good idea.
Maybe either in baby club or buddies?

Otherwise im gonna miss chatting to all you ladies!!
xx


----------



## teal

vinnypeanut said:


> Pixie I think an "aftermath" thread for us all to chat in sounds like a good idea.
> Maybe either in baby club or buddies?
> 
> Otherwise im gonna miss chatting to all you ladies!!
> xx

That sounds like a good idea! Hope we're all on the other side soon! xx


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> vinnypeanut said:
> 
> 
> Pixie I think an "aftermath" thread for us all to chat in sounds like a good idea.
> Maybe either in baby club or buddies?
> 
> Otherwise im gonna miss chatting to all you ladies!!
> xx
> 
> That sounds like a good idea! Hope we're all on the other side soon! xxClick to expand...

What a fab idea, somewhere for us all to keep up & stay chatting. We'll deff have to do that. Heres to hoping that some of us make it over pretty soon eh!! Nothing against the March mummies, but I really wanna Lovebug :kiss:


----------



## gills8752

Caz-x said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinnypeanut said:
> 
> 
> Pixie I think an "aftermath" thread for us all to chat in sounds like a good idea.
> Maybe either in baby club or buddies?
> 
> Otherwise im gonna miss chatting to all you ladies!!
> xx
> 
> That sounds like a good idea! Hope we're all on the other side soon! xxClick to expand...
> 
> What a fab idea, somewhere for us all to keep up & stay chatting. We'll deff have to do that. Heres to hoping that some of us make it over pretty soon eh!! Nothing against the March mummies, but I really wanna Lovebug :kiss:Click to expand...

Great idea - we need a lovebug chatter thread/omg I'm a mum its scary thread :haha:


----------



## PineappleHead

Hi ladies!! I wanted to give yall an update from Krockwell :dance: 

She sent me this text:
At 10:43 her time--
"in hospital now. Just got the gel. Have to lay on my side so the gel doesn't fall out! haha gel every 4-6 hours. Will get next one at 4  " 

So the next one will be 4 pm her time. She's also requested that if you're a friend of hers on FB no updates or congrats on there please. She wants to be the one to update there.
:thumbup:


----------



## teal

Good luck Krockwell xx


----------



## teal

Caz-x said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinnypeanut said:
> 
> 
> Pixie I think an "aftermath" thread for us all to chat in sounds like a good idea.
> Maybe either in baby club or buddies?
> 
> Otherwise im gonna miss chatting to all you ladies!!
> xx
> 
> That sounds like a good idea! Hope we're all on the other side soon! xxClick to expand...
> 
> What a fab idea, somewhere for us all to keep up & stay chatting. We'll deff have to do that. Heres to hoping that some of us make it over pretty soon eh!! Nothing against the March mummies, but I really wanna Lovebug :kiss:Click to expand...

I wanna be a lovebug too! :flower:


----------



## 2bananas

MandaAnda said:


> Cue mass jealousy on this thread!



Great news for Katy - I am really pleased!!!



However I am now :cry: lol



and pissed off and frustrated and uncomfortable and still without my OVERDUE BABY!!!


----------



## teal

Do we have any new updates on Katy? Hope all is well. 

2bananas - :hugs: Really hoping your little one makes an appearance soon. You've had a really hard time lately :( xx :hugs:


----------



## 2bananas

teal said:


> Do we have any new updates on Katy? Hope all is well.
> 
> 2bananas - :hugs: Really hoping your little one makes an appearance soon. You've had a really hard time lately :( xx :hugs:

I've come to the conclusion I was evil in a former life and this pregnancy has been my punishment :dohh:

ha ha


----------



## blackrose

Two bannanas I hope things get moving so I feel so sorry for you.hope katy is doing well too. pixie an afterwards thread is a fab idea :). teal is that a new bump pic? Very cute !


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinnypeanut said:
> 
> 
> Pixie I think an "aftermath" thread for us all to chat in sounds like a good idea.
> Maybe either in baby club or buddies?
> 
> Otherwise im gonna miss chatting to all you ladies!!
> xx
> 
> That sounds like a good idea! Hope we're all on the other side soon! xxClick to expand...
> 
> What a fab idea, somewhere for us all to keep up & stay chatting. We'll deff have to do that. Heres to hoping that some of us make it over pretty soon eh!! Nothing against the March mummies, but I really wanna Lovebug :kiss:Click to expand...

For sure!!! Who else would put up with all my moaning!!! we need another thread for afterwards lol


----------



## vinnypeanut

Sounds fan-tabby-dosy!!

Somethings going on!!!
Im having what i think are contractions....theyre strong and feel like an intense achey pressure pain in my back. Have a few shooting pains in the bottom of my bump aswell. 
But they stop when i sit down, i get them when im on my birthing ball and if im standing up but i just sat back on the sofa with a brew for about 15/20 minutes and i didnt get anything.
I feel very crampy and achey when im stood up and also feel sick.

Come one baby be nice to mummy!!
xx


----------



## teal

Hope it's something VP! xx


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Sounds fan-tabby-dosy!!
> 
> Somethings going on!!!
> Im having what i think are contractions....theyre strong and feel like an intense achey pressure pain in my back. Have a few shooting pains in the bottom of my bump aswell.
> But they stop when i sit down, i get them when im on my birthing ball and if im standing up but i just sat back on the sofa with a brew for about 15/20 minutes and i didnt get anything.
> I feel very crampy and achey when im stood up and also feel sick.
> 
> Come one baby be nice to mummy!!
> xx

VP this is what im getting. 

Everytime I stand I get sore pains and heavy aching in my tummy and period cramps in my back, Soon as I sit down - they disappear. Thing is i, totally whacked and when I stand up I cant bare the cramps so I don't think im helping things - I'd stay on my feet if I had the energy but I cant lol

Just been bouncing on my birth ball too and have some real awkward pains in my hoo ha!


----------



## teal

Good luck girls! :hugs:


----------



## 2bananas

teal said:


> Good luck girls! :hugs:


bet you im still here tomorrow lol x


----------



## vinnypeanut

2b's oh my god symptom twins!! 

Ive got a constant ache in my lower back and my belly feels as if its gonna explode every time i get one!!

Im trying to just ignore them because i guarantee it will stop but its so hard to not get excited :(
xx


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> 2b's oh my god symptom twins!!
> 
> Ive got a constant ache in my lower back and my belly feels as if its gonna explode every time i get one!!
> 
> Im trying to just ignore them because i guarantee it will stop but its so hard to not get excited :(
> xx

I know, would be nice if it continued eh!!

OH has ordered me not to go into labour tonight tho - he's too tired :dohh:

He was up at 4.30am for a 3 hour drive plus meeting all day and got home an hour ago and is now on his laptop doing reports ha ha ha - not gonna be much support for me in labour is he!!!

Maybe we should get walking up and down the stairs - but it hurts - I want to sit down :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

vinnypeanut said:


> 2b's oh my god symptom twins!!
> 
> Ive got a constant ache in my lower back and my belly feels as if its gonna explode every time i get one!!
> 
> Im trying to just ignore them because i guarantee it will stop but its so hard to not get excited :(
> xx

Sounds like what I've had for the last couple of days too, I am trying not to take muh notice either as if I get my hopes up then nothing'll come of it. Plus it eases right off when I go to bed but am too tired to stay up. Trouble is, I dont really know what to feel for, as with DS, my waters broke before any signs at all and then I had whacking contractions every 2-3 minutes from then on so no build up or anything:nope:. Sat here with a hot water bottle on my back atm catching up on Eastenders. Going to go and have a bath after this and then crawl into bed to watch one born every minute at 9.


----------



## MummyCarly

Just poppin my head in, Due date tomorrow... Ever since I had that sweep everytime I wipe its brown.. (TMI) and ya I am pretty sore "down there" but hey

IM STILL HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............

Damn feb latebugs.. 

ramblings of a crazy pregnant lady over for now!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Mummy carly i hope ur sweep gets things going for u!!

My back is killing!! Its a constant burn that intensifies with the tightening. And plenty of sharp pains.

I know its all gonna come to nothing....oh well!
xx


----------



## 2bananas

MummyCarly said:


> Just poppin my head in, Due date tomorrow... Ever since I had that sweep everytime I wipe its brown.. (TMI) and ya I am pretty sore "down there" but hey
> 
> IM STILL HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............
> 
> Damn feb latebugs..
> 
> ramblings of a crazy pregnant lady over for now!

Good luck for your due date!!!

VP- Mine have eased off again for the last half hour. Thinking of going for a run :haha:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Mine are pathetic!!!


8:57:39 PM 8:59:06 PM 1:26 7 m, 37 s 
8:50:02 PM 8:50:52 PM 0:49 4 m, 36 s 
8:45:26 PM 8:45:46 PM 0:19 7 m, 54 s 
8:37:32 PM 8:38:25 PM 0:51 4 m, 36 s 
8:32:57 PM 8:33:17 PM 0:20 26 m, 12 s 
8:06:44 PM 8:07:24 PM 0:39 7 m, 7 s 


Not really going anywhere to be honest.
Time for one born every minute :) xxx


----------



## littledancer

Hey ladies- good luck to everybody due soon-- I'm still 'hanging in there' lol


----------



## samzi

im still hanging about too. how fun!!! :rofl:


----------



## memewest

Hi Guys...... I'm still here and waiting. *sigh*

5 days overdue now and have an appt with m.wife on thurs. Had 2 sweeps already and nothing. :(
If nothing happens by thurs then am going to insist on an induction date.
I get all the signs and symptons the rest of you are getting but just ignore them now. Decided i could either work at getting the baby out. ie, dtd, pineapple etc.... but i get excited when i start to get tightenings and then disappointed when it goes no further, so am not bothering anymore. I give up and will wait patiently!!! (yeah right)

I will rant about the number of texts and phone calls i seem to be getting at the moment. I know people are excited and interested in our having a baby, BUT DO THEY NOT THINK I WOULD LET THEM KNOW WHEN IT HAS ARRIVED!!!!!
rant over......


----------



## vinnypeanut

Well my "contractions" have eased and are down to 15 minutes apart and not so intense so im off to my bed!! I give up!!

2Bananas i hope you're still going lovey!!!
xxxx


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Well my "contractions" have eased and are down to 15 minutes apart and not so intense so im off to my bed!! I give up!!
> 
> 2Bananas i hope you're still going lovey!!!
> xxxx

:dohh: nope!! all gone!!!!!


im off to :sleep: too.

sleep well................. It wont be long now you know :haha:


----------



## vinnypeanut

2bananas said:
 

> vinnypeanut said:
> 
> 
> Well my "contractions" have eased and are down to 15 minutes apart and not so intense so im off to my bed!! I give up!!
> 
> 2Bananas i hope you're still going lovey!!!
> xxxx
> 
> :dohh: nope!! all gone!!!!!
> 
> 
> im off to :sleep: too.
> 
> sleep well................. It wont be long now you know :haha:Click to expand...

Ahh we really are as shit as each other! hehe just kidding!
I hope it happens for u in the night.
Ive decided im ignoring every little sign and will refuse to believe im in active labour until his head is out of my foofy!
AMEN!!
:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinnypeanut said:
> 
> 
> Well my "contractions" have eased and are down to 15 minutes apart and not so intense so im off to my bed!! I give up!!
> 
> 2Bananas i hope you're still going lovey!!!
> xxxx
> 
> :dohh: nope!! all gone!!!!!
> 
> 
> im off to :sleep: too.
> 
> sleep well................. It wont be long now you know :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh we really are as shit as each other! hehe just kidding!
> I hope it happens for u in the night.
> Ive decided im ignoring every little sign and will refuse to believe im in active labour until his head is out of my foofy!
> AMEN!!
> :sleep: :sleep:Click to expand...

Agreed - what a couple of bloody useless pregnant women we are ha ha!! Obviously we havnt quite grasped that we need to actually give birth! :dohh:


----------



## MummyCarly

Vp, Bananas Im right there with you, even as of yesturday my cervix is still long and back ... Baby is kicking away happily and Im ready to just scream!!!

WHERE ARE THE DAMN BABIES!!!!!!!

Oh and if one more person says "OMG YOURE STILL PREGNANT" I may lose it


----------



## WTTMommy

katy's LO is here! :yipee: There's an update in her thread.


----------



## vinnypeanut

Yep she had him at 5ish i think she said!!

Jealous!!
Congrats girlie xxx


----------



## teal

Hope everyone is ok today :hugs: 

I had more cramps/period type pains and back pains during the night but gone now. I feel like I say that every morning! 

On a better note - 39 weeks :happydance: That's potentially 3 weeks to go! xx


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> Hope everyone is ok today :hugs:
> 
> I had more cramps/period type pains and back pains during the night but gone now. I feel like I say that every morning!
> 
> On a better note - 39 weeks :happydance: That's potentially 3 weeks to go! xx

Dont say that :rofl:

I am trying not to think of the poss of going over at all. This belly is so round & out front it is making me cry with the pain its putting on my back and hips as its just pulling straight down, I honestly think I'd be bedridden if they make me wait another 2 wks on top!! Keep getting told to DTD by mw when I speak to them, but nothing is working so far hmph. Guess this one is just feeling a bit stubborn. Right 'drama queen' rant over for now :) 

Now, do I have the energy to take DS to play gp & spend a few hours chasing him round a room?????


----------



## teal

I try to think positive but it's not working. I think if I convince myself I'll go over I won't be as gutted. 


I hate that pulling feeling from the weight of the bump :hugs: 

Hope you find the energy to chase him around for a few hours! I don't know how all you girls with little ones already manage. :flower: xx


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> I try to think positive but it's not working. I think if I convince myself I'll go over I won't be as gutted.
> 
> 
> I hate that pulling feeling from the weight of the bump :hugs:
> 
> Hope you find the energy to chase him around for a few hours! I don't know how all you girls with little ones already manage. :flower: xx


I sometimes wonder how I manage too :haha:, but I have a great hubby who helps out when he isnt at work, he's a star. I think you just get used to it aswell iykwim plus my son is a good boy and still naps for a few hours a day so I can collapse on the sofa and get a rest lol. I really should tackle the ironing mountain when he goes down mind, but the sofa just calls me (and if I leave the ironing till the end of the week DH does half for me :haha:)

Congrats on the 1 wk marker btw, forgot to say that before :hugs:


----------



## samzi

so ive woken up on day 3 of overdue -ness with no signs whatsoever STILL. 

:hissy: when will she get a shake on it and ship out?! :rofl:


----------



## gills8752

Omg are you all still pregnant!!!?? 

(legs it back to baby club before I get a kicking) :haha:


----------



## samzi

:rofl: this little madam of mine is just too damn comfy it seems


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Omg are you all still pregnant!!!??
> 
> (legs it back to baby club before I get a kicking) :haha:

Gills - Im gonna chase you over there in a second and kick your butt! :haha:

x


----------



## 2bananas

Massive congrats to Katy!!!!! xxx


----------



## 2bananas

samzi said:


> so ive woken up on day 3 of overdue -ness with no signs whatsoever STILL.
> 
> :hissy: when will she get a shake on it and ship out?! :rofl:

Didnt you know - the remaining lovebugs have all had phantom pregnancies, none of us are actually going to have a baby, its all just excess weight from the cakes we have been scoffing!

Silly you, thinking we were actually pregnant :winkwink:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

2bananas said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> so ive woken up on day 3 of overdue -ness with no signs whatsoever STILL.
> 
> :hissy: when will she get a shake on it and ship out?! :rofl:
> 
> Didnt you know - the remaining lovebugs have all had phantom pregnancies, none of us are actually going to have a baby, its all just excess weight from the cakes we have been scoffing!
> 
> Silly you, thinking we were actually pregnant :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm truely thinking this is the case, and the kicks are just gas !!

Has anyone been early yet, or should I kick back and just accept this is gonna be a March baby ??? Man I don't want to be pregnant in March :hissy:


----------



## teal

I think most lovebugs have been late. More than half way through February now! Come on babies!!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Well morning giblets.....im still pregnant :(
How sucky is that!!

Woke up feeling so down this morning. These stupid "contractions" are really starting to get me down because theyre just not going anywhere.
Moan moan moan moan!

:D
x
x


----------



## teal

gills8752 said:


> Omg are you all still pregnant!!!??
> 
> (legs it back to baby club before I get a kicking) :haha:

Someones living dangerously :rofl:


----------



## teal

VP - sending you hugs :hugs: 

It does suck. I'm a week behind you and fed up xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Feb babies are stubborn as hell :haha:


----------



## MummyCarly

VP- we are due on the same day, and basically have the same damn pains on and off. I think our LO are teasing us. Ive even told her its time to get out and all I get is a swift kick in the rib.

Here's to hoping we dont have to get induced :( DO NOT WANT!


----------



## teal

I'm not liking the thought of being induced. :nope:


----------



## vinnypeanut

I know i am dreading the thought of an induction!
Im just in so much pain with my back i feel like crying!

Im having my hair cut at 1:30pm and then im gonna walk and walk and walk until i cant walk anymore.....or until it starts raining!
x


----------



## teal

Hope all that walking helps! 

My hair really needs cut but I can't be bothered at all!


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> I know i am dreading the thought of an induction!
> Im just in so much pain with my back i feel like crying!
> 
> Im having my hair cut at 1:30pm and then im gonna walk and walk and walk until i cant walk anymore.....or until it starts raining!
> x

That'll be nice -I always feel good after the hairdressers, been ages since I went though!!!

Have a nice time and chill x


----------



## MummyCarly

I had my sweep on tuesday all it did was encourage some bleeding, and it hurt to walk. 

My back is horrid for her laying back to back.. Ive never felt backpain like it, got a special thing to wear, get weekly massages and use my hot water bottle every night.. 

Being induced sucks I was induced with my son I kinda of like going into labour natural I dont want to miss that!

xoxo


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Anyone else risking getting highlights done at this stage? Not because of baby, but because of the chances that labour starts when my hair is in foils :)


----------



## teal

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Anyone else risking getting highlights done at this stage? Not because of baby, but because of the chances that labour starts when my hair is in foils :)

That would be typical! :rofl:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

teal said:


> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else risking getting highlights done at this stage? Not because of baby, but because of the chances that labour starts when my hair is in foils :)
> 
> That would be typical! :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh it would be guaranteed, weighing up roots with waters breaking while in the hairdressers for 3 hours, I wouldn't be able to go back :blush:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Hahaha Emma that wouldnt be cool.
Especially if u had no choice but to rinse off quickly and end up having bright orange stripes in your first mum and baby photos.

Im only having a trim but hoping it will make me feel a bit better.
I might even go to boots and treat myself to a new colour.
x


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

vinnypeanut said:


> Hahaha Emma that wouldnt be cool.
> Especially if u had no choice but to rinse off quickly and end up having bright orange stripes in your first mum and baby photos.
> 
> Im only having a trim but hoping it will make me feel a bit better.
> I might even go to boots and treat myself to a new colour.
> x

Hadn't even though of the photos, true enough, I'm gonna look rough anyway, don't want to look like a tiger too :haha: Will wait til after I think !


----------



## 2bananas

lol


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

2bananas said:


> lol

2Bananas how are you holding up? think you're suffering the most :flower:


----------



## 2bananas

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 2Bananas how are you holding up? think you're suffering the most :flower:Click to expand...

nah, we're all in the same boat :hugs:

im just having a break down at the moment though!

Been on the phone to the maternity rights people at the job centre to find out where I stand as I still havnt been able to put my MA claim form in as I still dont have my paperwork back from my employer. The are sooooooooo taking the piss.

Have been crying down the phone to OH as everything is just a bit much and being overdue and over emotional is just turning me into a mental case!

Just about to phone my boss and go all hysterical on her ass, They have had my matb1 for a month now, my other employer had what i needed back within a 48 hour window so I dont know what they think they are doing.

Feel a little better though as the lady at the maternity office said not to worry and they will back date claims.


----------



## teal

Hope you get your maternity allowance sorted! :hugs: That's all you're needing to deal with now! :nope:


----------



## emma77

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Anyone else risking getting highlights done at this stage? Not because of baby, but because of the chances that labour starts when my hair is in foils :)

OMG hadn't thought of that! Having mine done on friday and see I am due on the same day as you. Uh oh. Will have to keep my legs crossed!

xx


----------



## Rach28

Hi All 

More Lovebugs are here I see - have posted on all the ther threads but big congrats to all whose bugs are here :flower:

Feeling abit better today - cold is finally going but ive got a hacking cough and its made my ribs hurt sooo much. 

Finally got all my homebirth drugs sorted this morning - they are stored away safely in the cupboard - so can now send the eviction notice to bump!! 

Hoping to have a nice evening as its our 2nd wedding anniversary today :thumbup:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

emma77 said:


> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else risking getting highlights done at this stage? Not because of baby, but because of the chances that labour starts when my hair is in foils :)
> 
> OMG hadn't thought of that! Having mine done on friday and see I am due on the same day as you. Uh oh. Will have to keep my legs crossed!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

ha ha I'm sure you will be fine, I get mine done in Edinburgh so its more the travelling thats a bummer, but it would be my luck.....just tell ur hairdresser they can't stop for a natter, you're on the clock :haha:


----------



## WTTMommy

I thought I could go an entire pregnancy without swelling, but no such luck. My fingers look yucky!! :dohh:

I thought *maybe* I would go early and break the curse, but I'm feeling not a single twinge.


----------



## Tricks26

afternoon ladies i hope you are all ok today, I didnt come on this morning because I have been wallowing in self pity, !!

I had my sweep on monday nite and all it did was get rid of my plug and nothing else, I even went for a walk i the pouring rain last nite but nothing, are you mean to feel this down, when everyone else it telling you to enjoy the quiet while it lasts!!!! .... when people say that i want to scream xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Ah yes, because your idea of enjoyment is to have a huge belly, while aching everywhere from your feet to your boobs...I do wish nasty things on people who come out with that line :haha:


----------



## 2bananas

Rach28 said:


> Hi All
> 
> More Lovebugs are here I see - have posted on all the ther threads but big congrats to all whose bugs are here :flower:
> 
> Feeling abit better today - cold is finally going but ive got a hacking cough and its made my ribs hurt sooo much.
> 
> Finally got all my homebirth drugs sorted this morning - they are stored away safely in the cupboard - so can now send the eviction notice to bump!!
> 
> Hoping to have a nice evening as its our 2nd wedding anniversary today :thumbup:

Happy anniversary!!! :flower: Enjoy your evening x


----------



## 2bananas

Tricks26 said:


> afternoon ladies i hope you are all ok today, I didnt come on this morning because I have been wallowing in self pity, !!
> 
> I had my sweep on monday nite and all it did was get rid of my plug and nothing else, I even went for a walk i the pouring rain last nite but nothing, are you mean to feel this down, when everyone else it telling you to enjoy the quiet while it lasts!!!! .... when people say that i want to scream xx

:hugs:

sending you lots of :hugs: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 2bananas

I really don't want to go and see my mw tomorrow. Do you think if I don't go i'm being irresponsible?

I just cant be bothered!

For one... im always waiting in the surgery for ages before I get seen as they over run so much and 2.... i feel fine (well, i don't but i not suffering with anything new), baby is moving all over the place and I have nothing new to say to her that I havnt already regarding my complaints about this pregnancy.
I just know if I go tomorrow Im going to be such a miserable cow to her and I cant even be bothered to speak to her, I doubt i'll be doing myself any favours!

what you think?


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas said:


> I really don't want to go and see my mw tomorrow. Do you think if I don't go i'm being irresponsible?
> 
> I just cant be bothered!
> 
> For one... im always waiting in the surgery for ages before I get seen as they over run so much and 2.... i feel fine (well, i don't but i not suffering with anything new), baby is moving all over the place and I have nothing new to say to her that I havnt already regarding my complaints about this pregnancy.
> I just know if I go tomorrow Im going to be such a miserable cow to her and I cant even be bothered to speak to her, I doubt i'll be doing myself any favours!
> 
> what you think?

I was a miserable cow & teary with mine yesterday & what made it worse is that she was bleeding lovely too!! I am booked in to see them on Mon so god help them if I am still pregnant then, I may just throw myself on the floor & have a toddler style tantrum :rof:. I hate it when they ask how you are & when you tell them that you honestly feel like shit am fed up & in pain, they can come out with the words ' oh dear, I think the best thing we could do is have that baby out now isnt it' - WTF do they think I am doing??? Keeping it in for the bloody fun of it grrrrrrrrr.:growlmad::growlmad:

Tricks - sorry your sweep didnt work hunni,cant imagine how you are feeling. God, I dont want to really have one on Mon, but if I do and it doesnt work........:dohh:


----------



## Tricks26

Oh I really do think that we are all just feeling the same things girls!!!! Im not the most paitent person in the world at the best of times and when is something that you have longed for for years i think it makes it worse ( me worse lol) I think that my friends and family are getting fed up of me now feeling sorry for myself now but I sit at home all day on my own getting text message after text message saying any news??? do they not think that if there was news I would be shouting it from the roof tops hahahaha xxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Im not even due until 2moro but already feel suicidal!

These slow labour contractions are driving me bananas. I want some mega pains that i have to breathe through!!!! But im not getting them :(.

Happy anniversary Rach
and 
Big hugs :hugs: Tricks xxx


----------



## Caz-x

Tricks26 said:


> Oh I really do think that we are all just feeling the same things girls!!!! Im not the most paitent person in the world at the best of times and when is something that you have longed for for years i think it makes it worse ( me worse lol) I think that my friends and family are getting fed up of me now feeling sorry for myself now but I sit at home all day on my own getting text message after text message saying any news??? do they not think that if there was news I would be shouting it from the roof tops hahahaha xxx

I know. Havent had any texts yet, but had my lil sis on the phone saying 'how you feeling, any signs yet' I was like, well, as youre looking after your nephew trust me you'll be the first to know!! Then today my dad (god bless him) rang me to say that it was getting close now (really? I thought) and that he was thinking of me - ??? What? I just dont get it. I said to him, it could be almost another 3 wks yet and he didnt know how to answer. I felt bad after but at the time I was just so annoyed. Do they not think i want this baby out too without them calling to check on my 'progress'!!


----------



## blackrose

Hi all :) yay new lovebugs:flower: . Congrats ! How are we all holding up ? Had a check up today , I'm apparently still very anemic. I was almost fully engaged and am not now:shrug: and baby is laying bac to back with me which explains the awful backache I was give some exercises to do every evening to help move things . I'm tired and grumpy today ! and some random man scared me off the bus home as he kept trying to touch my bump :cry: I had to walk for ages and was really shaken up !!


----------



## Tricks26

just dont know what to do with myself anymore the house is sooooo clean it could be mistaken as a hospital!!! I have washed and ironed everything that isnt tied down, made enough freezer meals to start my own restarant, played on my ds until it runs out what else to do??? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blackrose

Tricks I wish I could suggest really entertaning things:hugs: , any movie you'd liie to rent ? or maybe you could start watching a series while bouncing on a ball or squatting ? I was advised today that helps ?


----------



## vinnypeanut

Blackrose can i just ask what the exercises you were given are??

My little one is lieing at an angle facing my side and all my contractions today have been in my back and quite painful!
I just cant get him to turn round!


Sorry about that horrible man. I wish people would think before they grope.....where do they get the idea that its okay to just touch a random pregnant woman??
xxx
xx


----------



## Tricks26

ooooooo a series thats a good idea what one to go with???

but on another note do they tell you to keep active or sit and relax?? xx


----------



## teal

Rach - happy anniversary :flower: 

blackrose - that's shocking about that man thinking he can just touch a pregnant woman! :hugs: xx


----------



## blackrose

Keep active if possible , I'm watching battlestar galactica at the moment but I'm a giant nerd :) . House is another really good one ! Ive watched the first few seasons of it . VP , sorry that sounds painful :hugs: She said to squat on an exercise ball and bounce making sure my knees are above my hips . 
To try to spend time on all fours if possible . 
To sit with feet flat on the floor and legs open to widen pelvis and to sit forward when doing it . 
Not to lie back into a couch or comfy chair ro much with fet up as it makes baby flop back into the bad position and of course loads of walking. easier said than done right now ! Also I really dont know what was up with that man .. ugh!!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Tricks sit on ur birthing ball if u have one and just bounce and rock while watching it. That way babys head will be pushing down and ur still slightly active without wearing yourself out.

Dont really have any suggestions on the series front. What are u into?
xx


----------



## 2bananas

Everybody nice and happy tonight?????

Blackrose - i'd have bit that man. I've started baring my teeth at people when I see there hand stretch towards my tum! hee hee


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Am having period style pains, man they're annoying...other than that, my daughter will be in bed at 8pm, so I can relax and watch 'the biggest loser' xx


----------



## teal

Think it will be an early night for me. Just feel sickish and have no energy at all. 

How's your night 2bananas? :hugs: xx


----------



## 2bananas

Ok thanks Teal.

Not doing anything - as usual :)

Made bolognese for dinner. Just about to get belle to bed and then me and oh can eat in a bit when he gets home.

Then i'll sit here all night watching mind numbing tv hoping that every twinge I get is going to turn into labour............. oh what a night lol

x


----------



## Caz-x

Thats it ladies, I have decided that I AM going to go into labour tonight :rofl:

I've had enough and I've had a bath, shaved all my bits n legs so am nice and clean & hair free in preparation, just need them contractions now. Am hoping the chilli I've just eaten will help :)

Wish me luck hahaha


----------



## teal

2bananas - Something has to start soon for you :hugs: 

I wonder if I'll get anymore random period type pains/cramping during the night. That's been the past few nights but they vanish and then nothing during the day! xx


----------



## teal

Caz-x said:


> Thats it ladies, I have decided that I AM going to go into labour tonight :rofl:
> 
> I've had enough and I've had a bath, shaved all my bits n legs so am nice and clean & hair free in preparation, just need them contractions now. Am hoping the chilli I've just eaten will help :)
> 
> Wish me luck hahaha

Good luck you!! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Caz ive had chilli aswell :D Yummmmers!

Ive been having those mild 'tractions again all day 2day....they were painless this morning but 2nite are all sore in my back.
Im fed up of it!!
xxx


----------



## Caz-x

vinnypeanut said:


> Caz ive had chilli aswell :D Yummmmers!
> 
> Ive been having those mild 'tractions again all day 2day....they were painless this morning but 2nite are all sore in my back.
> Im fed up of it!!
> xxx

Me too hunni, god, am sat here with back ache & I can feel flump pushing down & putting pressure where it ought to. Am getting some sharp shooty pains across my bump too. Oh well, we're all in the same boat, am sick of being teased tho


LOTS OF LABOUR :dust::dust::dust::dust: TO EVERYONE x


----------



## pinkclaire

Hey girlies how are you all? Baring up I hope! Not long now for you all, sending you all lots of labour dust and can't wait to hear your announcements! Xxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Thanks PC.

Hope ur well. And Little Jimmy is doing well :)
xxx


----------



## lou_lou1979

Hi all

Belated congrats to Gills, Blaze and Katy

VP and 2bananas - hope those contractions start up again for you :hugs:

:hugs: for all the other lovebugs!

I think the after club idea is a great one! :thumbup:

Havent been on here for a few days but nothing much has happened. It now feels really uncomfortable and hurts when baby moves. I can feel it stretching its little legs and pushing on my ribs and as it squashes its head down it feels like my hips are going to crack! Walking hurts like bloody hell in my groin as does going up and down stairs and separating legs :cry:. 

I'm seeing MW tomorrow just for check up. It feels like it cant possibly be much longer as baby feels so huuuge!! 

Sorry to moan but feel a bit better now for doing so. Rant over!


----------



## MummyCarly

Well I am due today (super ticker doesnt update for aussies!).. No sign of baby yet.

Going to walk a bit and see if that helps.. doubt it though haha


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> Thats it ladies, I have decided that I AM going to go into labour tonight :rofl:
> 
> I've had enough and I've had a bath, shaved all my bits n legs so am nice and clean & hair free in preparation, just need them contractions now. Am hoping the chilli I've just eaten will help :)
> 
> Wish me luck hahaha

good luck x


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> Thats it ladies, I have decided that I AM going to go into labour tonight :rofl:
> 
> I've had enough and I've had a bath, shaved all my bits n legs so am nice and clean & hair free in preparation, just need them contractions now. Am hoping the chilli I've just eaten will help :)
> 
> Wish me luck hahaha

good luck!!! x


----------



## MiissDior

pinkclaire said:


> Hey girlies how are you all? Baring up I hope! Not long now for you all, sending you all lots of labour dust and can't wait to hear your announcements! Xxx


Exactly what Pink Claire said :thumbup:
really looking forward to hearing your announcements
keep comming on when ever i get a chance to check 
C'mon Lil babies - all mummies eager to meet you 

Labour dust girls :dust: 
best of luck xxxx​


----------



## littledancer

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all doing well today!! I had some pains and whatnot yesterday, but nothing so far today so I think little one is still happily camping out. I think it they did an ultrasound right now it would show my baby with his/her little feet hooked around my ribs trying to stay IN lol.

Hope you're all well!!


----------



## Caz-x

Well, my plan failed :rofl: still here and still pregnant. This positive thinking thing isn't working at all lol. Tho I did keep waking up with pains thinking , ooh, here we go, but then they disappeared. 2 Days left!!


----------



## teal

Awww caz :hugs: I had a few pains and twinges but nothing exciting xx


----------



## 2bananas

3rd day of overdueness today.

oh insisting i got to go to midwife appointment so have to - god help her. im going to moan the face off her until i feel a bit better - could be there a while!!


----------



## teal

Hope you get on ok at the midwife :hugs:


----------



## gills8752

Aww girlies - good luck. I really hope something starts soon for you all!

I have to say - its wonderful but god, we've had a terrible night of her not settling until hubby took her through to living room and eventually got to sleep at half 3 and brought her back through at half 5, he left so I could sleep so he's asleep in bed just now. I've taken her back through to living room. woke her for a feed then put her to sleep in her bouncer. Plus OMG explosive poo!!!! You can hear it happening half way across the street!

Sending you all labour dust! :dust:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Gills that sounds great fun and just what i wanted to read when i was eating my porridge! hahaha.


Its my due date and I'll cry if i want to, i'll cry if i want to!!

:( What a depressing day!
xx


----------



## Caz-x

Teal - it's frustrating isnt it!! The little teasers hehe

2bananas - go and moan love, you are overdue & in pain & hormonal, they wont take it personally, ask them to give you a sweep & keep on at them till they agree, its only a couple of days till you are 41wks, why wait!?!?!

VP - Happy due date hun, hope something happens for you soon. 

Gills - thanks hunni, I remember those nappies all too well :rofl:. I hope your labour dust works for us hehe


----------



## MummyCarly

VP - I know exactly how you feel My due date today too (im in australia) So its 8pm for me all day no baby :( 

If I knew how to get the babies out I would get everyones out !


----------



## teal

VP and mummycarly - hope things start happening soon :hugs:


----------



## blackrose

Morning :) , anything happening for anyone ? Single figures today yay!!


----------



## 2bananas

gills8752 said:


> Aww girlies - good luck. I really hope something starts soon for you all!
> 
> I have to say - its wonderful but god, we've had a terrible night of her not settling until hubby took her through to living room and eventually got to sleep at half 3 and brought her back through at half 5, he left so I could sleep so he's asleep in bed just now. I've taken her back through to living room. woke her for a feed then put her to sleep in her bouncer. Plus OMG explosive poo!!!! You can hear it happening half way across the street!
> 
> Sending you all labour dust! :dust:

ahhh yes, the old 'no i dont feel like sleeping even if it is the middle of the night' trick! lol - all good fun though Gills xxx


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Gills that sounds great fun and just what i wanted to read when i was eating my porridge! hahaha.
> 
> 
> Its my due date and I'll cry if i want to, i'll cry if i want to!!
> 
> :( What a depressing day!
> xx

Ah don't cry yet - it could still happen today xx :hugs:


----------



## 2bananas

blackrose said:


> Morning :) , anything happening for anyone ? Single figures today yay!!

:happydance: yay for single figures!!! x


----------



## 2bananas

Well i've only just woken back up.

Had the most terrible nights sleep and was up at 7am after being awake from 3-5 and various wakenings to turn myself over at other times, very sore last night.

Came downstairs at 7.10, popped on here for a bit, had a coffee and couldn't keep my eyes open. Beed dozing on the couch since 8, feel a bit groggy but just had some breakfast and can feel myself picking up a bit now.

Also - Baby has been Soooo active, literally jumping around all morning, squirming everywhere, much more movement that recently an is still going strong - never this active for that long a period nowadays!!! Not enough space but my tummy is being battered - hoping he's tryin to fight his way out!


Hope everyone has a good day! Im off to midwife (grudgingly) and then off to Belle's little friends bday party from 4-6 - I should be exhausted after a2 hour party for 5 year olds lol xx


----------



## teal

blackrose said:


> Morning :) , anything happening for anyone ? Single figures today yay!!

:happydance: xx


----------



## teal

2bananas - hope your little one finds the exit soon! sounds like a really busy day for you :hugs: xx


----------



## samzi

im onto day 4 of being over. woo!!!:rofl:


----------



## blackrose

Hey samiz , :hugs: . gosh poor you !


----------



## teal

Samzi - :hugs: xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Soooo we're all still pregnant, how boring is that getting :haha:...every morning I check expecting babies to have been born through the night !!!


----------



## blackrose

Me too!!


----------



## teal

Same here. No sign of them at all :rofl:


----------



## blackrose

Bold babies ! , anyone got anything exciting planned for the day ? I'm BORED !!!!


----------



## teal

I'm thinking about going out a walk but I'm not sure I'll be able to find the energy.


----------



## blackrose

I know exactly how you feel , I was considering going down town but its a matter of finding the energy .


----------



## teal

It's looking all frosty outside so that's not helping the motivation at all! lol xx


----------



## samzi

Im off to walk around town and have some lunch out. then back to my mums for a change of scenery.. probably take the dog out, god i never used to volunteer for that :rofl:


----------



## blackrose

Funny the things we find ourselves doing , I went with a friend walking her HORRIFICALY smelly dog last night , normally I stay well clear of him .


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

my house looks like a bombs hit it, so gonna try and do housework.....oh my life is just full of excitement these days :)


----------



## WTTMommy

I'm not even due yet and it sure feels like I'm overdue :wacko:! I really didn't think I'd make it to 39 weeks. :dohh:

I see my OB today.. she will be doing an internal and if she says I'm not dilated or effaced at all, I think I just might cry!!! :(


----------



## emma77

Don't feel like I should complain as am not even overdue yet but boy am I knackered!! Thought I would spend these few weeks doing jobs around the house. Can barely scrape myself off the sofa to get food from Tesco. Is everyone else like this?

xx


----------



## blackrose

Completely do emma but I'm trying to keep active ... un- successfully


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Emma - totally with you on that...sitting here looking at all the things I need to do, but my bum is stuck on the couch...took wee one to toddlers this morning and am knackered !! however my lovely mum is coming over on Sat to help me do a final big house clean b4 DD2 arrives, so fingers crossed for labour starting on Monday xx


----------



## Rach28

Yay and Congrats to 'me' , Blackrose, MandaAnda and IvyBaby on getting to single figures today :thumbup:

Wonder what will happen for us in the next 9 days......


----------



## teal

Congrats to all the girls on single figures :happydance: 

I'm just back from a long walk. I think I over done it. Exhausted now! xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Yay! Well, there is a full moon at 40+1 for us, Rach.


----------



## lou_lou1979

hi all

I was convinced someone would have had their baby overnight. The lovebugs just dont want to come out do they?!!

Congrats to everyone on single figures and happy due date to VP

Sending some :dust::dust: out to all the lovebugs, esp the overdue ones including 2 bananas and Samzi!

Got a gym ball today - what exercises are you supposed to do on it?

Lou


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

MandaAnda said:


> Yay! Well, there is a full moon at 40+1 for us, Rach.

oooo does full moon mean babies will be born, is that the 28th ???


----------



## lou_lou1979

MummyCarly said:


> VP - I know exactly how you feel My due date today too (im in australia) So its 8pm for me all day no baby :(
> 
> If I knew how to get the babies out I would get everyones out !

Happy due date! Hope little bean is with you soon xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Lou bounce bounce bounce until you can no longer bounce anymore!! haha.
I was told do rotate hips like ur doing the hula hoop, bounce gently and draw a figure of 8 with ur hips. But make sure ur hips are higher than ur knees!!

2bananas good luck with that horrible old midwife!!!

Im back in bed, went to the shops to try and buy a tv today but the salesman stunk of BO and the shop was so hot i had to leave quick. I feel like im going to come down with something :( My throat is sore, im hot then cold, ive got a fuzzy head and i feel sick!!

Please please please let me NOT give birth today. I couldnt handle it!
xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

vinnypeanut said:


> Lou bounce bounce bounce until you can no longer bounce anymore!! haha.
> I was told do rotate hips like ur doing the hula hoop, bounce gently and draw a figure of 8 with ur hips. But make sure ur hips are higher than ur knees!!
> 
> 2bananas good luck with that horrible old midwife!!!
> 
> Im back in bed, went to the shops to try and buy a tv today but the salesman stunk of BO and the shop was so hot i had to leave quick. I feel like im going to come down with something :( My throat is sore, im hot then cold, ive got a fuzzy head and i feel sick!!
> 
> Please please please let me NOT give birth today. I couldnt handle it!
> xx

Thanks VP I'm going to try it out now. Hope you arent coming down with something! That would be bad timing. Eat lots of oranges and maybe it will go away :hugs: Or could it mean that little Vinnie is on his way??


----------



## vinnypeanut

Well im having tightenings and all the pain is in my back. Too irregular at the moment to bother timing them.
I just dont feel up to giving birth today. And i wouldnt wanna pass on my lurgy to my brand new Vinnie peanut when hes born.

On the other hand im fed up of being pregnant!! :(
xx


----------



## MandaAnda

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Well, there is a full moon at 40+1 for us, Rach.
> 
> oooo does full moon mean babies will be born, is that the 28th ???Click to expand...

Yep, that's the 28th. Labour wards definitely are busier around a full moon (I've seen it myself). They think it's something to do with how the moon pulls on any body of water (like the tides) and that it does the same with our bag of waters. So, if he's not here by then, maybe I'll dance around in front of my balcony that night. :haha:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Haha Manda that sounds like a good idea!!
Theres still a possibility i'll still be pregnant then so I might join you in a little midnight garden jive!!


I dont think ive ever felt so crappy :(
xxx


----------



## 2bananas

Ahh VP big Hugs to you hunni!!!

Hope you are just having an off day and dont actually come down with something horrible xxxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

I hope so too but i think its a little more sinister than an off day :'(

I feel like crying!!
Have taken 2 paracetamol and my back is still really hurting. I dont know what to do.
xx


----------



## 2bananas

Well then

Had the midwife.............

what a waste of time, BP fine, Urine fine, Baby HB fine.

NOT ENGAGED EVEN SLIGHTLY. WONT GIVE ME A SWEEP TIL TUESDAY THEN WILL BE BOOKED FOR INDUCTION AFTER THAT - well cheers very muchly then!

To rub salt in my very open wounds - saw a mum from school in the waiting room who is 4 days ahead of me - when she came out she said mw had just given her a sweep then and there and not sent her to hospital for it as she is booked in a further hospital from me. Surely she could have just took pity on me for the sake of 4 damn days difference!!!!


SO deflated tonight. I was so hoping that she was going to tell me bub was at least fully engaged.

Then in my bad mood I had to go and sit through a 5 year olds bday party 30 children, a disco, and tons of parents strong with a dj who could not get enough of the microphone!! Headache is not the word!!!!

What can we do to get these babies out girlies!!!!! I refuse to see that bloody appointment on tuesday!!! :(


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> I hope so too but i think its a little more sinister than an off day :'(
> 
> I feel like crying!!
> Have taken 2 paracetamol and my back is still really hurting. I dont know what to do.
> xx

Oh bless you.

You should get off to bed sweet and try and sleep it off if at all possible.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## blackrose

Awh 2 bananas :hugs: defiantly try get some sleep .


----------



## vinnypeanut

Im gonna get myself in a nice hot bath then fall into bed feeling sorry for myself and sleep for the next week!!
Happy bloody due date to me :(

See you girlies soon.....2bananas get some more sexytime in if u can hack it.

xxxx


----------



## blackrose

Enjoy your bath vp:hugs:


----------



## rachyh1990

im a week overdue today and very fed up, induction booked for sunday so not long to wait :D i should have my princess by sunday night/monday morning :D xxx


----------



## Pixie71

Hi all as some of are interested in a thread for the arrivals, could some one computer savvy set it up?
Hope all is well wirh every one.
xx


----------



## blackrose

rachyh1990 said:


> im a week overdue today and very fed up, induction booked for sunday so not long to wait :D i should have my princess by sunday night/monday morning :D xxx

Thats so exciting :) , not too long to wait , pamper yourself over the weekend and get rest to prepare ! xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Was just thinking, this could very well be the last weekend we're all pregnant !! That makes it sound so near !!


----------



## 2bananas

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Was just thinking, this could very well be the last weekend we're all pregnant !! That makes it sound so near !!

I hope you're right!!

I really dont want my sweep next week! x


----------



## samzi

im hoping to get a sweep off the middy tomorrow! my mums god daughter had one yday and she gave birth to a little boy at 5.10pm today :happydance: she was 8 days over but he was a lovely 7lbs something, so not too bad at all!!


----------



## future_numan

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Was just thinking, this could very well be the last weekend we're all pregnant !! That makes it sound so near !!

Oh girl, I hope your right ...:happydance:


----------



## 2bananas

samzi said:


> im hoping to get a sweep off the middy tomorrow! my mums god daughter had one yday and she gave birth to a little boy at 5.10pm today :happydance: she was 8 days over but he was a lovely 7lbs something, so not too bad at all!!

good luck with your sweep!!! xx


----------



## 2bananas

Morning all.

Hope friday finds you all well......... so who's going to give birth this weekend then?? lol

xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

2bananas said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Hope friday finds you all well......... so who's going to give birth this weekend then?? lol
> 
> xx

I think I'll give birth this weekend :haha: I wish.......

So still no babies come out through the night, we must be a comfy lot :flower:


----------



## Caz-x

future_numan said:


> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Was just thinking, this could very well be the last weekend we're all pregnant !! That makes it sound so near !!
> 
> Oh girl, I hope your right ...:happydance:Click to expand...

Me too, I really dont want to make my sweep on Monday:nope:


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Hope friday finds you all well......... so who's going to give birth this weekend then?? lol
> 
> xx

Me me me me me hehe. Due tomorrow so I have time yet. Woke up with back aches that came and went & period pains with it about 130am and was excited hoping I may wake up with them getting stronger but nothing :nope:. Looking back I should have perhaps got my arse out of bed n walked about or something, but at the time I just thought well, If I'm gonna go into labour I will no matter what so sod it I'm gettin sleep while I can lol. 

Hows everyone else???


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> Hope friday finds you all well......... so who's going to give birth this weekend then?? lol
> 
> xx
> 
> Me me me me me hehe. Due tomorrow so I have time yet. Woke up with back aches that came and went & period pains with it about 130am and was excited hoping I may wake up with them getting stronger but nothing :nope:. Looking back I should have perhaps got my arse out of bed n walked about or something, but at the time I just thought well, If I'm gonna go into labour I will no matter what so sod it I'm gettin sleep while I can lol.
> 
> Hows everyone else???Click to expand...

Im miserable - but hey, whats new lol!! 

In a lot of pain in the pubic region today. My mw, when measuring fundal height yesterday really pressed on my pubic bone quite hard - wasnt impressed. The spd seems much worse and think sitting on the hard chair at the party yesterday has done me no favours at all! 

Hoping for my baby to come this weekend, dont think i've ever willed something to happen more in my life!! x


----------



## teal

Here's hoping some lovebugs make an appearance over the weekend :hugs: 

I had some cramping and lower back pain last night and when I got up to the loo I felt lots of pressure. Since it's gone now I think I just overdone it with the walking! xx


----------



## _Vicky_

hello ladies - how are we all? Sorry for my abscence I am with you in spirit - another lovebug has arrived

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9029-congratulations-trick26.html#post4471371

YAY congratulations!!!

Little update from me - the boys are thriving both are 6lb7oz now and 'little' Sam is a pig boy on legs!!! Eating the amount guidelines advise for a 10lb baby hehehehe

I am combination feeding - and WHAT a combination, Fynn is breast feeding by day and formula by night (the thought of spending hours bfing one baby when another is screaming just didnt make sense) Sam is having expressed breast milk by day and again formula at night soooooooo I think I am doing every option possible hehehehehe

lots and lots of love to you all - sending labour dust to those who need it

ps for anyone watching One Born Every Minute - its sooooooooooo not that bad and wow I am glad it was on after I gave birth. The chinese lady needed gas and air for the induction pessary? why? its no more painful that inserting a tampon. Anyway thats just my random musings of a knackered but totally in love twin lovebug xxxx


----------



## samzi

I hope i do!! a week over on sunday.

pleeeeeeeeeease let it be me next :lol:


----------



## teal

samzi said:


> im hoping to get a sweep off the middy tomorrow! my mums god daughter had one yday and she gave birth to a little boy at 5.10pm today :happydance: she was 8 days over but he was a lovely 7lbs something, so not too bad at all!!

Good luck :hugs: xx


----------



## blackrose

Emma I hope your right , although I'm not due until next weekend . So I reckon first week of March for me :wacko: . Good luck with your sweep samiz :Hugs:Vicky thanks for the reassurance :) if you can say its not that bad then I think we'll all feel better ! Glad the boys are doing so well !


----------



## 2bananas

_Vicky_ said:


> hello ladies - how are we all? Sorry for my abscence I am with you in spirit - another lovebug has arrived
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9029-congratulations-trick26.html#post4471371
> 
> YAY congratulations!!!
> 
> Little update from me - the boys are thriving both are 6lb7oz now and 'little' Sam is a pig boy on legs!!! Eating the amount guidelines advise for a 10lb baby hehehehe
> 
> I am combination feeding - and WHAT a combination, Fynn is breast feeding by day and formula by night (the thought of spending hours bfing one baby when another is screaming just didnt make sense) Sam is having expressed breast milk by day and again formula at night soooooooo I think I am doing every option possible hehehehehe
> 
> lots and lots of love to you all - sending labour dust to those who need it
> 
> ps for anyone watching One Born Every Minute - its sooooooooooo not that bad and wow I am glad it was on after I gave birth. The chinese lady needed gas and air for the induction pessary? why? its no more painful that inserting a tampon. Anyway thats just my random musings of a knackered but totally in love twin lovebug xxxx

Sounds like you are all doing well Vicky!!! Really lovely to hear!!!!



Congrats to tricks - cant believe someone else has given birth before me lol

But really pleased for you tricks!! Hope you are enjoying every second!! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Day one of overdueness!!!! WAAHOOOO!.....NOT!

Grr i didnt realise it was so depressing and Ive potentially got another 11 days :(
I feel awful moaning though when some of you ladies are alot more pregnant than me.

My cousin phoned me this morning to (nastily) inform me that a girl i know from antenatal (2 weeks behind me) has had her baby girl!!
Why am i the only real life person i know that has gone overdue?? :'(

Oh and to top it off im feeling even more ill today than I was yesterday :( Woe is me!
x


----------



## teal

VP - sending you hugs :hugs: That was a bit insensitive of your cousin. I'd be upset to hear if someone due 2 weeks after me had their baby first. xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

I dont think she was actually telling me to piss me off. Just trying to wind me up, when she was pregnant and had 6 weeks left I told her she had 8 weeks left cuz she'd go 2 weeks over.....lucky bitch went 2 weeks early though. lol.
Although hearing that was the last thing i wanted to hear!!

This is day 5 of uncomfortable tightenings. Im fed up of them now :(
xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

hi lovebugs

2 bananas - sorry to hear your MW wasnt very sympathetic. I think you should try DTD again! 

Samzi - good luck for your sweep

VP - sorry to hear you are feeling more poorly today. Really hope whatever it is goes away soon. 

Tricks - CONGRATULATIONS!!

I have decided I'm going to try DTD this weekend. Just thought I'd announce that he he! 

Anyone planning on watching the live episode of East Enders tonight?


----------



## lou_lou1979

teal said:


> Here's hoping some lovebugs make an appearance over the weekend :hugs:
> 
> I had some cramping and lower back pain last night and when I got up to the loo I felt lots of pressure. Since it's gone now I think I just overdone it with the walking! xx

Well done with your walking Teal, wish I was as motivated! Its been snowing where we are and looks quite cold outside. I think more snow is forecast for today tomorrow and monday. Fed up of the snow now :nope:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Lou im looking forward to the live eastenders!! Doesnt it come out 2nite who killed Archie?? Eeek its been dragged out for ages.

Whats everyone doing 2day? It seems quiet around here, im so bored and curled up on the sofa moping! FOB called me lazy and said "men would never moan as much as u women do" :growlmad: Cheeky bugger!!
xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

yes the killer is revealed tonight! 

Today I'm going to do a bit of housework, bounce on my ball in front of the tv, have lunch then pop out this afternoon for a coffee in Starbucks down the road just to get out of the house, then resume bouncing on my ball.


----------



## teal

I'm looking forward to the episode tonight!


----------



## 2bananas

Ahh Vp, Im sorry you are still feeling rubbish!!! Was hoping maybe you would have picked up a bit today.

I have just dropped belle of to her friends house to play for a couple of hours after his mum kindly offering a play date - bliss!!! 


Also - I feel like something is going on in the nether region. I can feel my cervix 'doing something' I have had irritation there all morning - and under my bump I am very sore and tender with tightenings that are coming and going. Am also having a slight problem with walking, I seem to be having to drag my left leg as the pressure between my legs when I lift it is awful. 

I know its probably going to amount to nothing again - but I've got the weirdest things happening and I my body feels odd from the waist down. Ho hum - we'll see. I expect in an hour everything will be back to normal again!


Stress has set this off anyway - after all the hassle with my matb1 - the reason they have been messing me about, not sending it back and taking the piss... they have lost it!!! So have strung me along for a month telling me all sorts of crap excuses to be told today finally that they have lost it! I was so furious!!! Been told they will call me by the end of the day and are going to search high and low for it! Not very helpful when I have my bills coming out at the end of the month and now need to find extra cash to cover them since my MA claim is now going to be delayed considerably!!

Rant over - Grrrrr!!


----------



## 2bananas

and oh yes - CANT WAIT for eastenders tonight!!! Finally after all the fannying about they will tell us who did it!!!!!!

Eastenders fan here!!!! lol


----------



## Caz-x

Oooh, didnt know about the Live episode, must put it into my sky planner before I forget about it lol. 

I'm staying in out of the snow, bouncing on my ball infront of telly & trying to keep wee man amused too. Trying not to do any internet shopping also lol. 

I am getting some real shooty pains in my 'lady area' quite frequently aswell so am going to sit on this bloody ball till my waters break or I go into labour :rofl:. Seriously though, it knacks, loads of pressure & the shooty pains. Feel Like I need to pee every 2 mins too, hopefully good signs that something is happening & baby is as sick as I am of waiting. Sorry if TMI.


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas - oooohhhh, wierd cervixy feeling twins today aren't we hehehe


----------



## Caz-x

Oh, and BTW - who's going to have a guess on 'who dun it'????

I think that it was................................... nah, I dont have a clue!!


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> Oh, and BTW - who's going to have a guess on 'who dun it'????
> 
> I think that it was................................... nah, I dont have a clue!!

Well, i've been feeling like it might have been Jack - but i've not heard anything about his plans to leave the show?????

Peggy is leaving - Points to her doing it but seems to obvious.

Also -rumours that it was nobody we have thought of and it being sean slater - coming back to kill him after what he did to him about revealing amy wasnt his daughter.


If I had to pick any I'd say Jack - bit thats just a guess and actually I have no bloody idea!


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> Oooh, didnt know about the Live episode, must put it into my sky planner before I forget about it lol.
> 
> I'm staying in out of the snow, bouncing on my ball infront of telly & trying to keep wee man amused too. Trying not to do any internet shopping also lol.
> 
> I am getting some real shooty pains in my 'lady area' quite frequently aswell so am going to sit on this bloody ball till my waters break or I go into labour :rofl:. Seriously though, it knacks, loads of pressure & the shooty pains. Feel Like I need to pee every 2 mins too, hopefully good signs that something is happening & baby is as sick as I am of waiting. Sorry if TMI.

Cool - yes the urge to pee has been awful today!!!!! ITS ALL THE TIME!!!!

Maybe something is happening!!! :happydance: - Like the are pretending they are going to come out ha ha


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, didnt know about the Live episode, must put it into my sky planner before I forget about it lol.
> 
> I'm staying in out of the snow, bouncing on my ball infront of telly & trying to keep wee man amused too. Trying not to do any internet shopping also lol.
> 
> I am getting some real shooty pains in my 'lady area' quite frequently aswell so am going to sit on this bloody ball till my waters break or I go into labour :rofl:. Seriously though, it knacks, loads of pressure & the shooty pains. Feel Like I need to pee every 2 mins too, hopefully good signs that something is happening & baby is as sick as I am of waiting. Sorry if TMI.
> 
> Cool - yes the urge to pee has been awful today!!!!! ITS ALL THE TIME!!!!
> 
> Maybe something is happening!!! :happydance: - Like the are pretending they are going to come out ha haClick to expand...

They'd best not be pretending, though I do actually want to watch eastenders & Confessions of a Shoppaholic on Sky before I go into Labour :rofl:. Been looking forward to seeing the film for ages & its starting on Premier tonight. I think I would be kinda gutted if I had to go in before I had a chance to watch it :haha:.

lots of :dust: for us x


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, didnt know about the Live episode, must put it into my sky planner before I forget about it lol.
> 
> I'm staying in out of the snow, bouncing on my ball infront of telly & trying to keep wee man amused too. Trying not to do any internet shopping also lol.
> 
> I am getting some real shooty pains in my 'lady area' quite frequently aswell so am going to sit on this bloody ball till my waters break or I go into labour :rofl:. Seriously though, it knacks, loads of pressure & the shooty pains. Feel Like I need to pee every 2 mins too, hopefully good signs that something is happening & baby is as sick as I am of waiting. Sorry if TMI.
> 
> Cool - yes the urge to pee has been awful today!!!!! ITS ALL THE TIME!!!!
> 
> Maybe something is happening!!! :happydance: - Like the are pretending they are going to come out ha haClick to expand...
> 
> They'd best not be pretending, though I do actually want to watch eastenders & Confessions of a Shoppaholic on Sky before I go into Labour :rofl:. Been looking forward to seeing the film for ages & its starting on Premier tonight. I think I would be kinda gutted if I had to go in before I had a chance to watch it :haha:.
> 
> lots of :dust: for us xClick to expand...

lol - so weird, im watching it now on anytime!!

Have seen it before but its a daft film and easy viewing!! But agree, dont wanna miss eastenders lol


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

ok, I think i've broke myself, I'm sooo bored I just rearranged my livingroom, prob not the best idea as now I can't feel my legs for back pain......:(


----------



## 2bananas

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> ok, I think i've broke myself, I'm sooo bored I just rearranged my livingroom, prob not the best idea as now I can't feel my legs for back pain......:(

bless you :hugs:

sit down with a :coffee:


----------



## Caz-x

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> ok, I think i've broke myself, I'm sooo bored I just rearranged my livingroom, prob not the best idea as now I can't feel my legs for back pain......:(

I'm not supprised you're broken now!!! Have heard of nesting (cleaning) but never re-arranging your house before baby arrived. You must have been bored :haha:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Emma how on earth did u manage that?? I tried lumping my sofa backwards the other day so i could pull up the rug and wash it but i gave up...i just wasnt strong enough on my own! Good effort you for moving the whole room around!!

xx


----------



## teal

Awww Emma :hugs: xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

vinnypeanut said:


> Emma how on earth did u manage that?? I tried lumping my sofa backwards the other day so i could pull up the rug and wash it but i gave up...i just wasnt strong enough on my own! Good effort you for moving the whole room around!!
> 
> xx

I didn't mean to move everything about, I have wooden floors and they needed swept, so i thought I'd just move the couches so I could sweep under (my toddler stores food under the sofa yuk) and it snowballed, and once you start you have to finish !! holy crap I hurt now ! Shows how totally bored I am, plus kinda hoped it might bring on contractions :haha:

Nesting over !!! :)


----------



## teal

I get like that - once I start I have to finish. Although usually ask myself why did I start!


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

teal said:


> I get like that - once I start I have to finish. Although usually ask myself why did I start!

I did ask myself that mid way...my oh will think I'm crazy moving about furniture but its done now, and my livingroom is all clean :)

and I'm now having BH !!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Oooh i hope those BH's are something good happening for u!!

Does being on the birthing ball leave anyone else in pain??
If im on it for longer than an hour my bum and hips end up really acheing! I feel like ive been horse riding for days!!
xxx


----------



## samzi

Been to the mw today and ive got an induction booked for the 28th (next sunday) hope she comes before then but at least i have an end date :cloud9:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

samzi said:


> Been to the mw today and ive got an induction booked for the 28th (next sunday) hope she comes before then but at least i have an end date :cloud9:

Excellent, so much better to know a final date of eviction :)

Here's hoping bubs make their appearance b4 then though !!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Thats good news Samzi! At least u know you'll definately have your little flump then!

I am in the worse mood EVER!!! Really feel like I could kill someone! In the last 2 hours I have shouted at my poor old nan, got really pissed off with a friend andtold him to fuck off over facebook, and just smacked my dog because she keeps scratching the kitchen cupboards! I cant control my temper today!! And everything is pissing me off!!

Grrrrr!! I cant even do much to let off steam!
xx


----------



## WTTMommy

My Dr. said yesterday that if I'm still around at my next appt (40+2) then an induction will be tentatively scheduled for March 4th. (41+2) :hissy: I don't know if it's just me but I had my heart set on being a lovebug! Of course I have loads of time to go into labour before then... but still. :(


----------



## blackrose

samzi I hope your not waiting that long but at least the end is in sight :)


----------



## teal

samzi said:


> Been to the mw today and ive got an induction booked for the 28th (next sunday) hope she comes before then but at least i have an end date :cloud9:

I hope your LO makes an appearance before then but that's great you have the end in sight :hugs: xx


----------



## 2bananas

Well I hope you dont make your induction Samzi and you have little one before then xxx


----------



## Caz-x

Samzi - I hope for you that you dont make that date, but at least you have a fnal date in sight.

God, they won't book me in for induction till I am 14 days over up here - making it the 6th March!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!! I really really really dont want that.


----------



## teal

Caz - it's 42 weeks here aswell so for me that's the 10th March! Sounds so far away! xx


----------



## MummyCarly

Still here... hanging around... lurking!!! So pissed off and bored omg

Overdue DAY 2..... Losing my mind being at home all day everytime I walk past her nursery its like WHY DONT YOU WANT TO BE IN THERE!!!

*Rant Over*...

*hugs* to the Feb Lovebugs and Latebugs


----------



## vinnypeanut

Mummycarly i didnt remember seeing you around that much today and started getting a little jealous that you might of had your LO. Im glad u havent (sorry) haha. I dont want to be the last one due on the 18th!!
Hope ur doing okay. I keep "showing" bump his cot and all his warm fluffy blankies but hes just not budging!
xx


----------



## GardenPath

I am 39 weeks and 2 days. I live in the usa. According to my midwives and many others, up to 10 days past 40 weeks is considered actually average arrival time! That being said, though my 40 week "due date" is in 4 days, I still think of myself as having up to 2 weeks left.
The end of pregnancy is intense. I am trying to distract myself and sleep a lot.


----------



## MummyCarly

vinnypeanut said:


> Mummycarly i didnt remember seeing you around that much today and started getting a little jealous that you might of had your LO. Im glad u havent (sorry) haha. I dont want to be the last one due on the 18th!!
> Hope ur doing okay. I keep "showing" bump his cot and all his warm fluffy blankies but hes just not budging!
> xx


Oh haha!!

It's a race now! lets see if I end up getting induced before you!!!:dohh:

You know LO isn't coming on their own too comfy in there :sleep:


----------



## 2bananas

I cant sleep :(

Feel sick and im really sore. I just have the worst pressure and pain down low - no contractions, its just sore and uncomfortable.

Im so sick of this :(


----------



## teal

Hope everyone is doing ok today :hugs: 

2bananas - hope you managed to get some sleep :hugs: 

I had a hard time sleeping last night. I think I seen every hour xx


----------



## Caz-x

Morning all,

Well, no signs of any lovebugs in the night then??? Was hoping that I might actually show signs of early labour, but oh no, flump isnt bothered :( :nope:

Due Date today & I reckon that nothing is gonna shift this lil one at all. Frustrating as my son was 3 days early & according to my LMP date I was due on Tuesday last!!:dohh:


Waking up loads in the night crying with severe hip pains, cant sleep for more than 20 mins on my left side at all. Sick of it all now, & its only bloody snowed again in the night so it's bleeding freezing.

It's my due date & I'll cry if I want to .............................:cry::cry::cry:


:hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone else feeling fed up & shitty :kiss:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Time for morning roll call...

Everyone here - yip
Everyone STILL pregnant - yip aaaaaggggghhhhhhh

:hissy:


----------



## teal

Sending you hugs caz :hugs: 

What has everyone got planned for today? I'm thinking another walk although it looks freezing out there! xx


----------



## samzi

still here, induction booked for next sun if no baby by then.. fx'd she comes on her own accord tho!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Mummycarly it will definately be you induced first!! My MW is a wanker and seems to think theres no rush so "we will let nature take its course" Grrrr!!

(Un)Happy due date to those due today! :flower:

My plan for today is to clean the house a little bit, I found a layer of dust on one of my shelves earlier...yuck!!
And then im off to watch some rugby. Weve been lucky here, no snow and the sun is shining.
Although that said its still bloody freezing!!
x


----------



## gills8752

vinnypeanut said:


> My plan for today is to clean the house a little bit, I found a layer of dust on one of my shelves earlier...yuck!!
> x


:haha: get use to it! I just found my floor after I picked up all the sicky muslins, clothes, nappies, cushions, cups of cold tea....:rofl:

Hope some of you come join me soon! I'm lonely in baby club :cry:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Gills get Shelby to use her baby telepathy and tell the lovebugs to exit the building!!
We WANT to be in baby club with u!!
xxx


----------



## Caz-x

Gills - we are trying, honest. None of these babies wanna shift :rofl:


----------



## 2bananas

Gills - believe me its not for want of trying!!!!!! 

Stubborn ass babies!!!


I got back to sleep at 9 this morning, back up at 11. Can hold my eyes open at least now, but the headaches are a joke!!!!!!!

Hope all of you feeling rubbish pick up today!! Its naff isnt it!! x


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

One advantage of being 9 mths pregnant, I got caught speeding this morning...doing 40 in a 30 (can I say I truely thought it was a 40 as it was out of town) and the police man let me off when he saw the big bump....so as uncomfy as I am, it has its advantages :)


----------



## teal

Emma - that was lucky getting let off! 

I'm feeling really sick today and just have no energy at all. Everyone now keeps telling me I'm going to go past my due date :( It's ok when I say it but it bothers me when other people are saying it (if that makes sense) xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

hi everyone

We're all still here then! :wacko:

I have a feeling I will be joining the latebugs from monday as there are absolutely no signs of LO making any attempt to make an appearance whatsoever :nope:.

Went for nice pub lunch today and then did some housework. Going to have a nap now I think as I'm cream crackered :sleep:...and there isnt anything better to do! 

Glad you have induction date Samzi but hope your LO is with you before then. 

Happy due date to Caz :flower:


----------



## lou_lou1979

teal said:


> Emma - that was lucky getting let off!
> 
> I'm feeling really sick today and just have no energy at all. Everyone now keeps telling me I'm going to go past my due date :( It's ok when I say it but it bothers me when other people are saying it (if that makes sense) xx

Teal, hope you feel better soon :hugs:. I know what you mean about people saying you'll go over. Its just not what you want to hear is it!


----------



## Caz-x

Teal: what on earth is posessing people to tell you you'll go over??? God, do we not have enough on our plates without hearing rubbish like that! I have my fingers crossed that all these babies give up playing lazy devils v v soon and get a move on into the world :rofl:


----------



## 2bananas

teal said:


> Emma - that was lucky getting let off!
> 
> I'm feeling really sick today and just have no energy at all. Everyone now keeps telling me I'm going to go past my due date :( It's ok when I say it but it bothers me when other people are saying it (if that makes sense) xx


Just bite the next person who says that to you :thumbup:

xx


----------



## 2bananas

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> One advantage of being 9 mths pregnant, I got caught speeding this morning...doing 40 in a 30 (can I say I truely thought it was a 40 as it was out of town) and the police man let me off when he saw the big bump....so as uncomfy as I am, it has its advantages :)

That was lucky then!! Mind you - a ticket might have set your labour off lol!

x


----------



## 2bananas

Im going to have a glass of wine tonight. 

Im just about to eat a tandoori masala for tea, and thinking im going to have my little bottle of white zinfandel which I have had in the fridge for ages - just havnt fancied it. Im sooooooooooo tired I reckon it might knock me out a bit too and at least get a rest for a while.

Anyone else just emotional beyond control just now? Im so sick of crying and feeling shit, feel sorry for oh - he must be wondering who this mental case is and my poor dd - im trying my best to be happy and not moan and be a misery but after a few hours she wears me out and I just nag her to be quiet....... I really hope I get back to normal quickly after this pregnancy so that I can make it up to her. Got a few days out planned for just me and her which Im hoping will be lovely for us both and go some way to making up for the awful parent im being just now - the saddest thing is that she always says 'its ok mummy, the baby is making you tired, I understand' - she's a little angel really.

I just wanna pick myself up and feel better. 

But hey, It cant be any more than 9 days now :happydance:


----------



## ripzip

Just an update to let you know that baby Henry Joseph arrived a week late, 16th February at 2:57 pm. 8 lbs 3.5 oz. Went to be induced on Sunday...labor never happened, only dialated to 1 so they took him by c-section. Got out of hospital yesterday evening. Now it's just down to a bit of recovery time. But so worth it. He's perfect. :flower:


----------



## teal

2bananas - hope you enjoy your masala and wine :) Your little girl sounds so sweet :flower: Feel better you :hugs: xx


----------



## teal

ripzip said:


> Just an update to let you know that baby Henry Joseph arrived a week late, 16th February at 2:57 pm. 8 lbs 3.5 oz. Went to be induced on Sunday...labor never happened, only dialated to 1 so they took him by c-section. Got out of hospital yesterday evening. Now it's just down to a bit of recovery time. But so worth it. He's perfect. :flower:

Congratulations xx


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas said:


> Im going to have a glass of wine tonight.
> 
> Im just about to eat a tandoori masala for tea, and thinking im going to have my little bottle of white zinfandel which I have had in the fridge for ages - just havnt fancied it. Im sooooooooooo tired I reckon it might knock me out a bit too and at least get a rest for a while.
> 
> Anyone else just emotional beyond control just now? Im so sick of crying and feeling shit, feel sorry for oh - he must be wondering who this mental case is and my poor dd - im trying my best to be happy and not moan and be a misery but after a few hours she wears me out and I just nag her to be quiet....... I really hope I get back to normal quickly after this pregnancy so that I can make it up to her. Got a few days out planned for just me and her which Im hoping will be lovely for us both and go some way to making up for the awful parent im being just now - the saddest thing is that she always says 'its ok mummy, the baby is making you tired, I understand' - she's a little angel really.
> 
> I just wanna pick myself up and feel better.
> 
> But hey, It cant be any more than 9 days now :happydance:

Emotional Wreck - tick
DH putting up with loads of crap - tick
Exhausting work being mummy to LO - tick
Crying over everything - tick

Especially today. I think the fact that DS was 3 days early I just kinda expected this one to be here by now. I'm so uncomfy & am desperate to be in labour just so I know that I am gong to have this baby cos atm it feels like I'm gonna be pregnant forever. Am getting no sleep, my hips are knacking, my belly is huge & really heavy pulling on my groin muscles & back. I'm with the mw on monday morning & will get a sweep then, but........... I don't want to have to have one iukwim? Would like for it to happen natrually again, but I'm not going to pass the opportunity up. Gave flump a talking to earlier & hopefully it knows that it's time is well & truly up now & makes a move, like tonight!!:haha:


----------



## Caz-x

ripzip said:


> Just an update to let you know that baby Henry Joseph arrived a week late, 16th February at 2:57 pm. 8 lbs 3.5 oz. Went to be induced on Sunday...labor never happened, only dialated to 1 so they took him by c-section. Got out of hospital yesterday evening. Now it's just down to a bit of recovery time. But so worth it. He's perfect. :flower:

Congratulations xx


----------



## teal

Caz - I know what you mean about the sweep. I'll be offered one at 40+ 6 (2nd March) and I'm really not liking the thought of it at all! :hugs: xx


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> Caz - I know what you mean about the sweep. I'll be offered one at 40+ 6 (2nd March) and I'm really not liking the thought of it at all! :hugs: xx

I know, even the sound of it isn't attractive - who ever thought of calling it a 'sweep!?!?!?' but I am so sick of trying everything else........

Anyway you, it's your job to break the Latebug curse now lady :haha: Come out come out little baby. Give us some hope :kiss:


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> Im going to have a glass of wine tonight.
> 
> Im just about to eat a tandoori masala for tea, and thinking im going to have my little bottle of white zinfandel which I have had in the fridge for ages - just havnt fancied it. Im sooooooooooo tired I reckon it might knock me out a bit too and at least get a rest for a while.
> 
> Anyone else just emotional beyond control just now? Im so sick of crying and feeling shit, feel sorry for oh - he must be wondering who this mental case is and my poor dd - im trying my best to be happy and not moan and be a misery but after a few hours she wears me out and I just nag her to be quiet....... I really hope I get back to normal quickly after this pregnancy so that I can make it up to her. Got a few days out planned for just me and her which Im hoping will be lovely for us both and go some way to making up for the awful parent im being just now - the saddest thing is that she always says 'its ok mummy, the baby is making you tired, I understand' - she's a little angel really.
> 
> I just wanna pick myself up and feel better.
> 
> But hey, It cant be any more than 9 days now :happydance:
> 
> Emotional Wreck - tick
> DH putting up with loads of crap - tick
> Exhausting work being mummy to LO - tick
> Crying over everything - tick
> 
> Especially today. I think the fact that DS was 3 days early I just kinda expected this one to be here by now. I'm so uncomfy & am desperate to be in labour just so I know that I am gong to have this baby cos atm it feels like I'm gonna be pregnant forever. Am getting no sleep, my hips are knacking, my belly is huge & really heavy pulling on my groin muscles & back. I'm with the mw on monday morning & will get a sweep then, but........... I don't want to have to have one iukwim? Would like for it to happen natrually again, but I'm not going to pass the opportunity up. Gave flump a talking to earlier & hopefully it knows that it's time is well & truly up now & makes a move, like tonight!!:haha:Click to expand...

:hugs: glad you are just as mental as me. makes me feel better hee hee xx


----------



## teal

I hope our babies come soon. We need a mass eviction of lovebugs!


----------



## 2bananas

ripzip said:


> Just an update to let you know that baby Henry Joseph arrived a week late, 16th February at 2:57 pm. 8 lbs 3.5 oz. Went to be induced on Sunday...labor never happened, only dialated to 1 so they took him by c-section. Got out of hospital yesterday evening. Now it's just down to a bit of recovery time. But so worth it. He's perfect. :flower:

congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> I hope our babies come soon. We need a mass eviction of lovebugs!

All on the same day :haha: Tomorrow ok with you all??????


----------



## teal

Caz-x said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> I hope our babies come soon. We need a mass eviction of lovebugs!
> 
> All on the same day :haha: Tomorrow ok with you all??????Click to expand...

Tomorrow would suit me :rofl: xx


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teal said:
> 
> 
> I hope our babies come soon. We need a mass eviction of lovebugs!
> 
> All on the same day :haha: Tomorrow ok with you all??????Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow would suit me :rofl: xxClick to expand...

It's a date - lets hope the babys are paying attention :haha: x


----------



## ramblinhaggis

nope noone can have their baby till I have mine LOL. This is officially now my longest pregnancy, I had my other three by this point!


----------



## teal

I'll give mine a good talking to tonight :haha: 

I was thinking about star signs earlier (no idea why) and it seems to change today so little one will be a pisces. xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Caz-x said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> I hope our babies come soon. We need a mass eviction of lovebugs!
> 
> All on the same day :haha: Tomorrow ok with you all??????Click to expand...

Sounds great. Then I don't have to go to the rugby with DH either. :thumbup:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Awww no Teal!!!! Im an aquarius and soooooo wanted bubs to be an aquarius too!! :(

Never mind!

These braxton hicks are driving me dull. I thought they werent supposed to be regular but these are coming every 4mins for the last half n hour. If they were painful id have myself to the hospital but theyre just uncomfortable.
Dammit!!

Although everytime little one moves it makes me squirm in pain :(
xx


----------



## krockwell

Not sure if anyone updated for me or not...

Buttttttttt I had my lovebug on the 17th of February!! :cloud9:
We had a little boy (were on team yellow) and he weighed in at 7 lbs 8 oz and 19 3/4 inches long. We named him Preston Charles. :)

:cloud9:


----------



## 2bananas

teal said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teal said:
> 
> 
> I hope our babies come soon. We need a mass eviction of lovebugs!
> 
> All on the same day :haha: Tomorrow ok with you all??????Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow would suit me :rofl: xxClick to expand...

I am so in favour of this!!! Come on then - lets get them out !!


----------



## pinkclaire

krockwell said:


> Not sure if anyone updated for me or not...
> 
> Buttttttttt I had my lovebug on the 17th of February!! :cloud9:
> We had a little boy (were on team yellow) and he weighed in at 7 lbs 8 oz and 19 3/4 inches long. We named him Preston Charles. :)
> 
> :cloud9:

Congratulations xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats Krockwell. 

:hugs: to everyone else. 

I've just started a thread for us to stay in touch after LOs have arrived. I don't think there's one already :shrug: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/280069-feb-lovebugs-baby-club.html#post4488295 xx


----------



## littledancer

Hello all, I will officially be pregnant forever...! Hee hee, kidding but it DOES feel that way.

Making matters worse is my mother-in-law who is only in town for 5 days and seems to think that if the baby does not come in this teeny window, it is my fault!

Oh, by the way- today is my due date :)

Hooray for crazy relatives!

I hope you're all well !! ;)


----------



## 2bananas

littledancer said:


> Hello all, I will officially be pregnant forever...! Hee hee, kidding but it DOES feel that way.
> 
> Making matters worse is my mother-in-law who is only in town for 5 days and seems to think that if the baby does not come in this teeny window, it is my fault!
> 
> Oh, by the way- today is my due date :)
> 
> Hooray for crazy relatives!
> 
> I hope you're all well !! ;)

Happy due date!!! xxxx

Here's to a lovebug coming on time! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## 2bananas

Morning everyone!!!

Oh yes - Im up at this time again - just loving it :)

However, I've been having cramps for 45 minutes, Feel like going and scrubbing the kitchen floors to see if it brings anything on but my spd has other ideas - Im actually officially crippled this morning, bad pain! 

Please god let this be the start of something for me though and not just some more braxtons............... im kidding myself aren't I !! 

xx


----------



## samzi

ugh. got woken up by really intense pains. i had to get out of bed and go for a wee, it just woke me up. so i got a glass of water and sat down and about 15 mins later got the pain again, it started round my lower back and came around the front.

i wonder if things are starting to happen properly. only time will tell, but i cant find any damn paracetamol in the house :(


----------



## 2bananas

samzi said:


> ugh. got woken up by really intense pains. i had to get out of bed and go for a wee, it just woke me up. so i got a glass of water and sat down and about 15 mins later got the pain again, it started round my lower back and came around the front.
> 
> i wonder if things are starting to happen properly. only time will tell, but i cant find any damn paracetamol in the house :(

:dust:

xxx


----------



## samzi

and you hun :dust: :dust:

i tried to go back to bed and sleep but i just cant, so im now on the sofa. gonna try and have a lay down soon but my god OUCH!


----------



## samzi

feck me, these really hurt :(

oh i hope this isnt another false alarm when to call the labour ward up? gonna see how the next few hours go i think.

ouch - another one :(


----------



## krockwell

Good luck hun!! :dust:


----------



## 2bananas

samzi said:


> feck me, these really hurt :(
> 
> oh i hope this isnt another false alarm when to call the labour ward up? gonna see how the next few hours go i think.
> 
> ouch - another one :(

Oh im keeping everything crossed for you. Mine arent hurting so much - more uncomfortable at the mo so dont think its going to turn into anything :cry:

Still - i live in hope i wont make that sweep on tuesday!! :)


----------



## samzi

Im trying to time these but its difficult. sometimes i get one that isnt so bad and then on top i get a really bad one. confused.com


----------



## teal

krockwell said:


> Not sure if anyone updated for me or not...
> 
> Buttttttttt I had my lovebug on the 17th of February!! :cloud9:
> We had a little boy (were on team yellow) and he weighed in at 7 lbs 8 oz and 19 3/4 inches long. We named him Preston Charles. :)
> 
> :cloud9:

Congratulations! xx


----------



## teal

Samzi and 2 bananas - Good luck hope the pains are the start of something :hugs: 

littledancer - happy due date! I hope things start happening for you soon xx


----------



## samzi

i tried to go back to bed and sleep but it was no good. im still getting pains really bad and then not so bad ones


----------



## MummyCarly

samzi said:


> i tried to go back to bed and sleep but it was no good. im still getting pains really bad and then not so bad ones

Goodluck hun I really hope this is it for you!! DO IT FOR ALL OF US haha :hugs:


----------



## Caz-x

Congratulations Krockwell xx


----------



## Caz-x

samzi said:


> feck me, these really hurt :(
> 
> oh i hope this isnt another false alarm when to call the labour ward up? gonna see how the next few hours go i think.
> 
> ouch - another one :(

:dust::dust::dust:

keep us updated hun


----------



## Caz-x

Happy due date Littledancer

2bananas - hope this is the start for you x

I had backache n period type pains last night again, but they've not developed into anything *sighs*. Guess I may be making my appt at the mw tomorrow afterall :rofl:


----------



## teal

Caz - I had backache and period type pains too. Not been as sore as that before but then I was sick so it could have been that making me sore. Who knows. I feel nothing now! xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

morning, someone has to have a baby this weekend, as it would seem more March Lambs are being born that Feb Lovebugs !!! They're gatecrashing our party :haha:


----------



## 2bananas

Well I have just thrown myself into housework in the hope it would keep things going- and nothing now! Just a sore pubic bone where my spd has been irritated by me thinking im a bloody athlete or something and lugging the hoover up and down stairs and hoovering the place and carrying washing up and down. Still, the house is starting to look all sparkly again :)

Hope someone has a baby today!! I doubt its gonna be me now :(


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

2bananas said:


> Well I have just thrown myself into housework in the hope it would keep things going- and nothing now! Just a sore pubic bone where my spd has been irritated by me thinking im a bloody athlete or something and lugging the hoover up and down stairs and hoovering the place and carrying washing up and down. Still, the house is starting to look all sparkly again :)
> 
> Hope someone has a baby today!! I doubt its gonna be me now :(

Hey, one of my friends was due the same day as you, and is still waiting too...must be something in the air 

Here's hoping someone has their baby today, they have to come out eventually :)


----------



## emma77

Sounds like a few people have a few promising signs this morning - good luck to those people. I have my fingers crossed for you and it is giving me some hope! I have not had any signs of anything happening whatsoever (no BH or loss of plug) so might copy some of you and throw myself into housework!

xx


----------



## blackrose

No babies this weekend ? OH is away today , so baby can stay put ! bless him he's convinced I'll go into labour tomorrow just because he has the day off and he feel ready . UM ..... not exactly how it works ! Im positive I'll be sitting here this time next week joining the overdue club :)


----------



## teal

Hope some babies appear soon. It feels like ages since we've had a new lovebug arrive! xx


----------



## Caz-x

I know Teal, come on babies, squatters rights do not apply to your mummys tummies!!!:rofl:

Been to sainsburys & left my notes & everything at home on purpose thinking that if something is gonna happen it'll be most inconvenient it I have nothing to change into if my waters go & have to go all the way home before the hospitalto get my bags etc. Very uncomfy in the car & had back aches & tummy aches walking round, but nothing much now :(

I even wiped all the skirting boards down this morning lol. Next plan is to eat my fry up that DH is making then hoover & polish, clean the bathroom & try & keep moving around. Oooh, and am going to have spicy fahijas for dinner later too. Hopefully somethings gonna happen soon. 

Oh, and Emma77 - wth my son, I never had 1 BH or loss of plug before labour started, so it's nothing to worry about, it dosnt mean that it's not just gonna happen. Just look at the amount of people who lost plug ages ago & had BH for months & are now overdue. 


Come on somebody, break the curse:haha:


----------



## samzi

im off to the hospital

they have got worse and are regular.

eek


----------



## 2bananas

samzi said:


> im off to the hospital
> 
> they have got worse and are regular.
> 
> eek

Yay - at least one of us is doing something along the lines of having a baby!!!

Best of luck Samzi!!! How exciting!! xxxx


----------



## teal

Good luck Samzi!! xx


----------



## teal

The texting has begun... to see if I've produced a baby yet. I'm sure this is going to get old fast :(


----------



## blackrose

Good luck Samzi !! Teal , tell them to bugger off :wacko: , its so annoying !! My facebook page is full of people asking where baby is ? Um ,.... not here ! or else would I be posting statuses about pancakes ? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## teal

I know! I wonder why people think we would keep the baby a secret! lol xx


----------



## Caz-x

Good luck Samzi x


----------



## blackrose

I've starting telling everyone I'm not due until March seventh , I kinda hope that will make them bog off , I'm slightly grumpy hahahahaha !


----------



## teal

That would have been a good plan - to make up my own due date! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Good luck samzi! xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

ripzip said:


> Just an update to let you know that baby Henry Joseph arrived a week late, 16th February at 2:57 pm. 8 lbs 3.5 oz. Went to be induced on Sunday...labor never happened, only dialated to 1 so they took him by c-section. Got out of hospital yesterday evening. Now it's just down to a bit of recovery time. But so worth it. He's perfect. :flower:

congratulations!! xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

krockwell said:


> Not sure if anyone updated for me or not...
> 
> Buttttttttt I had my lovebug on the 17th of February!! :cloud9:
> We had a little boy (were on team yellow) and he weighed in at 7 lbs 8 oz and 19 3/4 inches long. We named him Preston Charles. :)
> 
> :cloud9:

congratulations!! fab name xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

Good luck Samzi!!! Excited for you! Yay! 

2bananas hope things get going again soon :hugs:

Caz - Good luck for sweep tomorrow :hugs:. 

Teal - I'm starting to get the messages now as well and so has OH. I feel sorry for OH because every single day he goes into work and the same people ask "any news" and he says "no" and they go "not long now" and he grits his teeth and tries to smile. Every day! And like he'd be at work if the baby had just arrived!! 

Happy due date to Little Dancer and happy due date to me! LO is moving around loads today but absolutely no signs of anything happening - no BH, no plug gone...bugger all :nope:.

A few people have asked me to let them know when something starts happening. I'm not sure I really want to let people know when I go into labour (apart from people on here). Is that mean? Are you planning on telling people when something starts happening?


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Good luck Samzi, hears hoping we have a lovebug today...

lou_lou - Its not mean, just means you can get on with things without people pacing the floors with anticiopation. I'm only telling my mum as she is watching my daughter x


----------



## teal

lou_lou - happy due date :hugs: I hope things start happening soon. 

I'm not sure who I'll tell when it happens. I'll probably not tell many people because I know all the text messages will annoy me. I'll let all you girls know on here though :flower: xx


----------



## WTTMommy

We went for a 2 hr stroll and did some shopping at Walmart (similar to your Asda) and still nothing, not even a twinge. All it did was tire me out! :haha: I really thought something would happen this weekend... so I guess we'll see what today brings.

I can't believe I'm so close to my due date. :shock: :nope:

Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## 2bananas

Happy due date lou-lou

Nobody else doing anything today then - Im still waiting for some pains to come back, and nothing is happening AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Caz-x

Happy Due date LouLou xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Happy due date little dancer and LouLou!!
Good luck Samzi...you lucky poppet!!!

I changed my status on facebook yesterday to an angry warning for people to stop asking me when the baby will arrive? and stop telling me to get a move on because it just makes me hate you!
I didnt get many replies as expected!!

Im having such strong braxton hicks today, nd every other one is quite painful. It feels like a stitch across the bottom of my bump but only hurts when the tightening peaks!! Feels like my tummys gonna explode!
Dont know what to look out for but im pretty sure these arent the real thing. Its too random!
xx


----------



## Caz-x

vinnypeanut said:


> Happy due date little dancer and LouLou!!
> Good luck Samzi...you lucky poppet!!!
> 
> I changed my status on facebook yesterday to an angry warning for people to stop asking me when the baby will arrive? and stop telling me to get a move on because it just makes me hate you!
> I didnt get many replies as expected!!
> 
> Im having such strong braxton hicks today, nd every other one is quite painful. It feels like a stitch across the bottom of my bump but only hurts when the tightening peaks!! Feels like my tummys gonna explode!
> Dont know what to look out for but im pretty sure these arent the real thing. Its too random!
> xx


you never know, it could be an early start of something, get bouncing hunni :haha:


----------



## emma77

Samzi - Good luck!!!!!! As nothing is happening for me I am living through your excitement instead.

Teal - I keep getting those texts too, although I have to say I sent a similar one myself a couple of months ago :blush: Now I know better than to do that kind of thing


----------



## BradysMum

I think little man could be on his way! I have been having strong BH all day on and off, but they are coming every 10-15 mins now. Fingers crossed this is it, I am very ready for him to be here!!!


----------



## teal

Good luck VP and bradysmum! Here's hoping all the BH are a good sign :flower: xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

yeah babies are starting to make a move...good luck ladies xx


----------



## littledancer

blackrose said:


> I've starting telling everyone I'm not due until March seventh , I kinda hope that will make them bog off , I'm slightly grumpy hahahahaha !

This really is what I should have done as well!! Next time for sure:winkwink:


----------



## 2bananas

:dust::dust::dust:


For everyone!!

Im just gonna spend the night :cry:

Baby really could have helped me out by coming this weekend as OH is only taking 1 week off work and this week would have been fine - but as it happens he has a sales meeting on the 1st and 2nd march - he cannot miss this meeting :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I can bet you it will come next weekend and he'll be off to the meeting overnight the following day :dohh:

So depending on when bub decides to make an appearance it looks like his leave will get interrupted, which is just the last thing I want now!
I never knew I'd be so desperate to go through labour again!

Really hope we hear of some lovebugs born later of tomorrow morning xx


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas said:


> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> For everyone!!
> 
> Im just gonna spend the night :cry:
> 
> Baby really could have helped me out by coming this weekend as OH is only taking 1 week off work and this week would have been fine - but as it happens he has a sales meeting on the 1st and 2nd march - he cannot miss this meeting :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I can bet you it will come next weekend and he'll be off to the meeting overnight the following day :dohh:
> 
> So depending on when bub decides to make an appearance it looks like his leave will get interrupted, which is just the last thing I want now!
> I never knew I'd be so desperate to go through labour again!
> 
> Really hope we hear of some lovebugs born later of tomorrow morning xx

Orrrrr, hunni :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm really hoping that baby decides to make a move tonight for you so you get a week together before he has to go to his meeting. ARE YOU LISTENING BABY BANANAS?????? Mummy needs you to come out NOW :haha:

x


----------



## littledancer

2bananas said:


> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> For everyone!!
> 
> Im just gonna spend the night :cry:
> 
> Baby really could have helped me out by coming this weekend as OH is only taking 1 week off work and this week would have been fine - but as it happens he has a sales meeting on the 1st and 2nd march - he cannot miss this meeting :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I can bet you it will come next weekend and he'll be off to the meeting overnight the following day :dohh:
> 
> So depending on when bub decides to make an appearance it looks like his leave will get interrupted, which is just the last thing I want now!
> I never knew I'd be so desperate to go through labour again!
> 
> Really hope we hear of some lovebugs born later of tomorrow morning xx

Good luck hon, hope bubs makes an appearance soon for you :hugs:


----------



## 2bananas

Lol, He's not listening Caz, most stubborn baby in the land this one!!!

Going to try and DTD tonight but OH completely not interested after how sore I've been this weekend - he's probably right but Im clutching at straws!!

x


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas said:


> Lol, He's not listening Caz, most stubborn baby in the land this one!!!
> 
> Going to try and DTD tonight but OH completely not interested after how sore I've been this weekend - he's probably right but Im clutching at straws!!
> 
> x

I'd try anyway hun, it makes you feel like you are doing something & not just 'waiting'. It's what the mw's recommend anyway-or mine all have. Tell him not to be so uninterested as it's his little swimmers got you in this position anyway so it's now their job to get you out of it :haha::haha:. Plus you could always say that you'll not moan at being sore if he co-operates hehe


----------



## teal

2bananas - sending you hugs :hugs::hugs: Come on baby!! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Come on baby bananas!! If its the only nice thing you do for ur mumma!!

Im never gonna let my LO forget that he put me through 4 extra days of uncomfortable, fed up, soreness!! More than outstayed his welcome!!

You ladies are lucky that you get to try dtd!! My ex could of had sex on a plate whenever he wanted it round about now but nope...he walks away!! His loss! haha

x


----------



## MummyCarly

Goodluck Samzi!!

Um Im beginning to think Im not REALLY pregnant that its all a figment of my imagination and that belly I have is made up of donuts and chocolate milk!

~ 4 Days overdue and counting.........!


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Trying to convince my other half to do his duty, but he's having none of it...Why are they so obliging to put the baby in there but not help get it out??? :)


----------



## vinnypeanut

Because when they put it in we are fun, sexy, confident, up for it.
And now we have ballooned, we moan at everything, we hurt and i suppose its not for pleasure but more like a chore?? (Maybe im just speaking for myself)

Emma bribe him! Or trick him?? Or tie him down and FORCE him!!
haha Do what youve gotta do girlie! xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

vinnypeanut said:


> Because when they put it in we are fun, sexy, confident, up for it.
> And now we have ballooned, we moan at everything, we hurt and i suppose its not for pleasure but more like a chore?? (Maybe im just speaking for myself)
> 
> Emma bribe him! Or trick him?? Or tie him down and FORCE him!!
> haha Do what youve gotta do girlie! xx

Yeah its all fun and games for them when we're their skinny, good looking sexy oh's, but now we all look like baby whales, its not so sexy.....but for better or worse, thats what they promised :haha:

Tie him down...interesting, could have got him drunk but I need him to drive me to the hospital if I go into labour tonight, that would be my luck :flower:


----------



## lou_lou1979

Well I really thought something had started for me tonight but now that I've got out of bed again it all seems to have stopped :wacko:! 

Had cramping in my back from around 8pm which has gotten worse and now painful but not regular. Had an upset stomach as well and have had to dash to the loo several times and I wonder if this was a clear out. 

Got up at 11.15pm to time contractions then decided was probably false labour so went back to bed but woke up again at 1.15 with worse contractions but still irregular. The last three were 9 minutes apart, then 10 then 7 then 15, each lasting about 30-40 seconds. LO tends to move about in between each one.

Just been to loo and have started to lose loads of plug (first time I have lost plug) but contractions now seemed to have slowed right down (was about to type that they'd stopped but just had another one). Still feel pressure and aching in my back. I dont think they are painful enough to be the real thing and they arent regular but I do wonder if this might be the start of something.:shrug:

Just made myself a hot milk and will pop back to bed again in a minute. Hoping I wake up tomorrow with waters broken!


----------



## 2bananas

lou_lou1979 said:


> Well I really thought something had started for me tonight but now that I've got out of bed again it all seems to have stopped :wacko:!
> 
> Had cramping in my back from around 8pm which has gotten worse and now painful but not regular. Had an upset stomach as well and have had to dash to the loo several times and I wonder if this was a clear out.
> 
> Got up at 11.15pm to time contractions then decided was probably false labour so went back to bed but woke up again at 1.15 with worse contractions but still irregular. The last three were 9 minutes apart, then 10 then 7 then 15, each lasting about 30-40 seconds. LO tends to move about in between each one.
> 
> Just been to loo and have started to lose loads of plug (first time I have lost plug) but contractions now seemed to have slowed right down (was about to type that they'd stopped but just had another one). Still feel pressure and aching in my back. I dont think they are painful enough to be the real thing and they arent regular but I do wonder if this might be the start of something.:shrug:
> 
> Just made myself a hot milk and will pop back to bed again in a minute. Hoping I wake up tomorrow with waters broken!


:dust: Here's hoping its the start for you x


----------



## 2bananas

So.


I'm 1 full week overdue! :(

This officially sucks!!

And at the risk of sounding like a total bitch - I cant take any more birth announcements - its driving me potty.

x


----------



## Caz-x

Morning all,

All still here?? Apart from kayleigh who should be in hospital right now getting induced as her waters went around midnight with no contractions. Bless her, can't wait to hear that Finnlay has arrived.

Had a rubbish sleep again, I swear my back/pelvis is getting worse daily. In to see my mw at 1045 & am pencilled in for a sweep - eeekkkk!!! Really nervous about getting one done. Does it hurt??? Then again, god help them if they say no when I get here, my tear ducts cannot take any more crying:cry::cry:


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

2bananas said:


> lou_lou1979 said:
> 
> 
> Well I really thought something had started for me tonight but now that I've got out of bed again it all seems to have stopped :wacko:!
> 
> Had cramping in my back from around 8pm which has gotten worse and now painful but not regular. Had an upset stomach as well and have had to dash to the loo several times and I wonder if this was a clear out.
> 
> Got up at 11.15pm to time contractions then decided was probably false labour so went back to bed but woke up again at 1.15 with worse contractions but still irregular. The last three were 9 minutes apart, then 10 then 7 then 15, each lasting about 30-40 seconds. LO tends to move about in between each one.
> 
> Just been to loo and have started to lose loads of plug (first time I have lost plug) but contractions now seemed to have slowed right down (was about to type that they'd stopped but just had another one). Still feel pressure and aching in my back. I dont think they are painful enough to be the real thing and they arent regular but I do wonder if this might be the start of something.:shrug:
> 
> Just made myself a hot milk and will pop back to bed again in a minute. Hoping I wake up tomorrow with waters broken!
> 
> 
> :dust: Here's hoping its the start for you xClick to expand...

Ditto xx


----------



## Caz-x

lou_lou1979 said:


> Well I really thought something had started for me tonight but now that I've got out of bed again it all seems to have stopped :wacko:!
> 
> Had cramping in my back from around 8pm which has gotten worse and now painful but not regular. Had an upset stomach as well and have had to dash to the loo several times and I wonder if this was a clear out.
> 
> Got up at 11.15pm to time contractions then decided was probably false labour so went back to bed but woke up again at 1.15 with worse contractions but still irregular. The last three were 9 minutes apart, then 10 then 7 then 15, each lasting about 30-40 seconds. LO tends to move about in between each one.
> 
> Just been to loo and have started to lose loads of plug (first time I have lost plug) but contractions now seemed to have slowed right down (was about to type that they'd stopped but just had another one). Still feel pressure and aching in my back. I dont think they are painful enough to be the real thing and they arent regular but I do wonder if this might be the start of something.:shrug:
> 
> Just made myself a hot milk and will pop back to bed again in a minute. Hoping I wake up tomorrow with waters broken!


Good luck x :dust:


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> Morning all,
> 
> All still here?? Apart from kayleigh who should be in hospital right now getting induced as her waters went around midnight with no contractions. Bless her, can't wait to hear that Finnlay has arrived.
> 
> Had a rubbish sleep again, I swear my back/pelvis is getting worse daily. In to see my mw at 1045 & am pencilled in for a sweep - eeekkkk!!! Really nervous about getting one done. Does it hurt??? Then again, god help them if they say no when I get here, my tear ducts cannot take any more crying:cry::cry:

If your cervix is favourable you sweep shouldn't be too bad - its when they cant reach it and its too high that it hurts. It only takes a few seconds too, just try and relax during it x

Good luck!! xxxxx


----------



## teal

caz - good luck for your sweep! 

2bananas - it's the march birth announcements that are getting to me :( :hugs:

I was having loads of braxton hicks last night. They started to get crampy and I could feel the cramping going around my back but they have all stopped now.


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Morning everyone, we're all still here....Labour dust to all xx


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

:dust:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Morning troops!
Seems we're all being teased by the false labour symptoms! Ive had mine for a week and the little guy is still tucked up.

Good luck to Kayleigh...i came on and seen her "waters have broke" announcement and actually went :O bitch!!! haha.....it wasnt nastily just very enviously!!!

Im off to the midwife this morning, I dont have an appointment but im just gonna turn up and demand to be seen! Its stupid that I havent got an appointment to see anyone until im a week and a half over due!
xx


----------



## Caz-x

Teal, I know what you mean about the March announcements, it seems to me like we are having a swop round & have all been given the wrong months for our due dates!!! :rofl: It's a bit depressing isn't it. :dohh:


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Morning troops!
> Seems we're all being teased by the false labour symptoms! Ive had mine for a week and the little guy is still tucked up.
> 
> Good luck to Kayleigh...i came on and seen her "waters have broke" announcement and actually went :O bitch!!! haha.....it wasnt nastily just very enviously!!!
> 
> Im off to the midwife this morning, I dont have an appointment but im just gonna turn up and demand to be seen! Its stupid that I havent got an appointment to see anyone until im a week and a half over due!
> xx

good luck at the midwife!! x


----------



## Caz-x

vinnypeanut said:


> Morning troops!
> Seems we're all being teased by the false labour symptoms! Ive had mine for a week and the little guy is still tucked up.
> 
> Good luck to Kayleigh...i came on and seen her "waters have broke" announcement and actually went :O bitch!!! haha.....it wasnt nastily just very enviously!!!
> 
> Im off to the midwife this morning, I dont have an appointment but im just gonna turn up and demand to be seen! Its stupid that I havent got an appointment to see anyone until im a week and a half over due!
> xx


Good luck at the MW. I can't believe they aren't wanting to see you till a week and a half over!?!? I thought they had to check up on you before then?:shrug: I saw one thread that said that one lady had gone over her date & was then told that the baby was too big for natural delivery & she had to have a section. Afterall, the babies are just piling the fat on just now as they are fully cooked.
Oh yes, and I actually cried a little bit when I saw Kayleighs announcement as we had the same due date :rofl: . Good on her though, I was just wishing it was me. Wonder how she's geting on?


----------



## vinnypeanut

I know and he feels like a bloody elephant as it is!! Went for a walk yesterday and Ive never felt so uncomfortable and heavy!!Felt like i had 12 bowling balls hanging from my stomach. Wont be suprised if i have a 9/10lber!!

And I am sooo fed up of moaning. I cant help it but everytime someone asks how I am some sort of whinging abuse comes out of my mouth. I want to be the happy skippy person I was before.
x


----------



## teal

VP - good luck at the midwife! Making you wait a week and half is rubbish :( xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

I'm still here. The contractions are still coming but still irregular. Seems to be worse when I sit or lie down - when I get up they get less frequent. Just been out in the garden for 20 minutes cleaning out rabbit hutch and didnt have one, then as soon as I sit down it starts again. 

I now think its just my body teasing me. But they bloody hurt. Had 1 hour's sleep - not impressed. :cry:

Good luck at the MW today Caz and VP xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Lou lou hope they progress for you!! But even if they dont just think, no contraction is a useless contraction....Theyre all doing something helpful towards labour!

And thats the start of my No moaning be happy for the rest of the pregnancy!! :D

On another note; anybody watching jezza kyle? Its white P.Diddy....how embarrassing!!
x


----------



## lou_lou1979

Thanks VP. I'm going to put on Jezza now for a laugh :thumbup:


----------



## teal

lou_lou - hope things pick up for you! :hugs:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Teal I didnt realise you had been abandoned here :haha:
xxx


----------



## Caz-x

Lou_Lou - hope things keep going for you, it could be a slow labour? you never know.

Just to update here (just done the latebugs thread so sorry if you have read that too),

Just been for my sweep. Cervix is 2cm long, but am v soft (apparently lol), am 1-2cm dialated. She gave me a good prod around & has told me to expect some painful period pains later today. Booked in for another one next Mon (1st March!!!!!!!) & to organise induction but doesnt think I wil need it - bloody hope not :rofl:. It didnt hurt tho, my last smear hurt more. She kept asking me if it was hurting and seemed supprised when I kept saying no 'go on pop my waters'. Its prob because this is my second baby tho.

So :dust: to everyone including me. We need to have some babies soon or we will have more March babies early than Lovebugs born in Feb and we can't be having that:haha::haha:


----------



## Caz-x

Teal; Hunni, you've not been abandoned, honest :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Caz it does sound very promising! 
Just checked my notes and although it says cervix is still high and closed shes written that im in slow latent phase of labour!??! I presume thats because of the tightenings Ive been having!?
I just want my waters to go!! At least then I know he wont be in there for the next 10 days!!
x


----------



## Caz-x

vinnypeanut said:


> Caz it does sound very promising!
> Just checked my notes and although it says cervix is still high and closed shes written that im in slow latent phase of labour!??! I presume thats because of the tightenings Ive been having!?
> I just want my waters to go!! At least then I know he wont be in there for the next 10 days!!
> x

oooh, sounds good.


----------



## vinnypeanut

Its probably nothing! I just want pain!!!!! haha. never thought id be saying that!

Its really quiet around here today. Wheres Bananas and MandaAnda?? Oh and blackrose??
I dont know what to do today. Im sooo bored and down in the dumps :(
x


----------



## Caz-x

vinnypeanut said:


> Its probably nothing! I just want pain!!!!! haha. never thought id be saying that!
> 
> Its really quiet around here today. Wheres Bananas and MandaAnda?? Oh and blackrose??
> I dont know what to do today. Im sooo bored and down in the dumps :(
> x

Me too, just gonna put confessions of a shoppaholic on, again :rofl: It is quiet isnt it, surely we'd have an update if something was happening with them???? DS is in bed, due up for his dinner any minute now tho, so my peace will be over till bedtime. Don't worry about wanting pain, we all do at this point lol. Sadistic isnt it haha


----------



## teal

I agree it's on the quiet side today! I loved that film caz! 

We've spent so long being terrified of pain and now we're all longing for it :rofl:


----------



## teal

Caz-x said:


> Teal; Hunni, you've not been abandoned, honest :hugs: :kiss:

yay :hugs:


----------



## 2bananas

HI!!!

Im here lol..... No news, nothing happening (well nothing that matters i dont think) - I just been sleeping and out of it for most of the morning and sinking into further depression lol 


I've got very sore (in respect of not using the right words for my bits - i will lol) Vaginal pain. It feels like just before I have my period and I get that low down aching and internal pain - not really fancying having a sweep while im feeling like that so sort of hope that'll bugger off before tomorrow - either that or turn into something but again - not likely!

I managed to have a shower at 12pm, put on a load of washing, hang a load up to dry, made lunch for me and belle now sat down on here for 10 minutes and im ready for another nap now - Im starting to worry about my degree of lethargy thats its not normal - how can i be THAT tired!!! Its really bad, I have napped at least 3 ish hours a day for the last week and dozed at other times between that - I guess im not exactly sleeping well at night though ???? 

Hope you are all ok.

I did cheer myself up for 5 minutes with an ice cream so that was nice :)

xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

Caz-x said:


> Lou_Lou - hope things keep going for you, it could be a slow labour? you never know.
> 
> Just to update here (just done the latebugs thread so sorry if you have read that too),
> 
> Just been for my sweep. Cervix is 2cm long, but am v soft (apparently lol), am 1-2cm dialated. She gave me a good prod around & has told me to expect some painful period pains later today. Booked in for another one next Mon (1st March!!!!!!!) & to organise induction but doesnt think I wil need it - bloody hope not :rofl:. It didnt hurt tho, my last smear hurt more. She kept asking me if it was hurting and seemed supprised when I kept saying no 'go on pop my waters'. Its prob because this is my second baby tho.
> 
> So :dust: to everyone including me. We need to have some babies soon or we will have more March babies early than Lovebugs born in Feb and we can't be having that:haha::haha:

Thanks. Still getting them between 10 and 25 mins but they are still irregular in frequency and length. Feels like they are starting to ease off now. Gutted :cry:. Cant be bothered with timing them anymore and going to try and have a nap in a minute. Wish the real thing would hurry up and start - bring on the real pain!

Glad your sweep didnt hurt, thats good. Hope it does something. Sounds promising from what your MW said. :dust: xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Nothing happening with me, girls. A strange sharp pain in the lower left of my bump when I stood up this morning, but I figure it was a stretched ligament probably. I've the on and off period-type pains, but they never form a pattern of any sort. Just had a walk around Asda and bought two pineapples. Actually looking forward to my sweep next Monday (and the full moon on Sunday!).


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> Lou_Lou - hope things keep going for you, it could be a slow labour? you never know.
> 
> Just to update here (just done the latebugs thread so sorry if you have read that too),
> 
> Just been for my sweep. Cervix is 2cm long, but am v soft (apparently lol), am 1-2cm dialated. She gave me a good prod around & has told me to expect some painful period pains later today. Booked in for another one next Mon (1st March!!!!!!!) & to organise induction but doesnt think I wil need it - bloody hope not :rofl:. It didnt hurt tho, my last smear hurt more. She kept asking me if it was hurting and seemed supprised when I kept saying no 'go on pop my waters'. Its prob because this is my second baby tho.
> 
> So :dust: to everyone including me. We need to have some babies soon or we will have more March babies early than Lovebugs born in Feb and we can't be having that:haha::haha:

Lets hope that sweep gets things moving for you!! x :hugs:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Sweep booked for tomorrow afternoon, whats the chances she'll be out for her due date on Thurs !! Am fed up and not even overdue :(


----------



## lou_lou1979

2bananas said:


> HI!!!
> 
> Im here lol..... No news, nothing happening (well nothing that matters i dont think) - I just been sleeping and out of it for most of the morning and sinking into further depression lol
> 
> 
> I've got very sore (in respect of not using the right words for my bits - i will lol) Vaginal pain. It feels like just before I have my period and I get that low down aching and internal pain - not really fancying having a sweep while im feeling like that so sort of hope that'll bugger off before tomorrow - either that or turn into something but again - not likely!
> 
> I managed to have a shower at 12pm, put on a load of washing, hang a load up to dry, made lunch for me and belle now sat down on here for 10 minutes and im ready for another nap now - Im starting to worry about my degree of lethargy thats its not normal - how can i be THAT tired!!! Its really bad, I have napped at least 3 ish hours a day for the last week and dozed at other times between that - I guess im not exactly sleeping well at night though ????
> 
> Hope you are all ok.
> 
> I did cheer myself up for 5 minutes with an ice cream so that was nice :)
> 
> xx

Hey 2 bananas. Hope your pain is a sign. I dont think you should worry about your naps. Sounds like you dont sleep well at night and you are in a lot of discomfort and then during the day you also have a little girl to look after which cant be easy. Being in discomfort all the time probably takes it out of you too. Ice cream sounds nice, I could really eat one right now yum! xx


----------



## 2bananas

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Sweep booked for tomorrow afternoon, whats the chances she'll be out for her due date on Thurs !! Am fed up and not even overdue :(

Mines booked for 2pm - race ya!!!! lol:haha:


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas said:


> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Sweep booked for tomorrow afternoon, whats the chances she'll be out for her due date on Thurs !! Am fed up and not even overdue :(
> 
> Mines booked for 2pm - race ya!!!! lol:haha:Click to expand...

Good luck for both of you, am still waiting for my 'period' pains to start:haha:. Seriously thinking this baby is gonna have to be dragged out of me :rofl:

2bananas, I have been really good so far today so i blame you for this, but am going to have to go and eat some HagenDaaz strawberry cheesecake icecream now :haha:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

2bananas said:


> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Sweep booked for tomorrow afternoon, whats the chances she'll be out for her due date on Thurs !! Am fed up and not even overdue :(
> 
> Mines booked for 2pm - race ya!!!! lol:haha:Click to expand...

Aww i'm at quart past 2, so you've got a head start !! :haha: No fair !!


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Caz-x said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Sweep booked for tomorrow afternoon, whats the chances she'll be out for her due date on Thurs !! Am fed up and not even overdue :(
> 
> Mines booked for 2pm - race ya!!!! lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck for both of you, am still waiting for my 'period' pains to start:haha:. Seriously thinking this baby is gonna have to be dragged out of me :rofl:
> 
> 2bananas, I have been really good so far today so i blame you for this, but am going to have to go and eat some HagenDaaz strawberry cheesecake icecream now :haha:Click to expand...

I was reliably informed that 2nd babies are always early aswell, gonna have to hunt that person down & shoot them :haha:


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Sweep booked for tomorrow afternoon, whats the chances she'll be out for her due date on Thurs !! Am fed up and not even overdue :(
> 
> Mines booked for 2pm - race ya!!!! lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck for both of you, am still waiting for my 'period' pains to start:haha:. Seriously thinking this baby is gonna have to be dragged out of me :rofl:
> 
> 2bananas, I have been really good so far today so i blame you for this, but am going to have to go and eat some HagenDaaz strawberry cheesecake icecream now :haha:Click to expand...

:happydance: for the ice cream!!!! i might have another hee hee


----------



## 2bananas

2nd babies are demon spawn!!! lol

at least this one is anyway!!


----------



## Caz-x

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Sweep booked for tomorrow afternoon, whats the chances she'll be out for her due date on Thurs !! Am fed up and not even overdue :(
> 
> Mines booked for 2pm - race ya!!!! lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck for both of you, am still waiting for my 'period' pains to start:haha:. Seriously thinking this baby is gonna have to be dragged out of me :rofl:
> 
> 2bananas, I have been really good so far today so i blame you for this, but am going to have to go and eat some HagenDaaz strawberry cheesecake icecream now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was reliably informed that 2nd babies are always early aswell, gonna have to hunt that person down & shoot them :haha:Click to expand...

With a double barrelled sawn off shot gun :rofl:. My son was 3 days early too, so I'm really confused as to why this one is still in - get out of me now!!!!


----------



## vinnypeanut

Im glad you're all still here. Well not glad but I was getting lonely!
Hope the sweeps work 2moro ladies!! How can i get my cervix down?? Ive walked and walked and walked and bounced and bounced and bounced and its just not budgin!!
xx


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Im glad you're all still here. Well not glad but I was getting lonely!
> Hope the sweeps work 2moro ladies!! How can i get my cervix down?? Ive walked and walked and walked and bounced and bounced and bounced and its just not budgin!!
> xx

I dont know what to suggest!!

You're doing the same stuff I have been and its all been bloody useless lol x


----------



## 2bananas

Right - im gonna say it -im hoping im having contractions. I just posted about it as i cant remember much about my first pains with belle, but they are coming and not shifting like they normally do, Im sort of refusing to believe it is which is why i dont want to get my hopes up but there are some pains coming and they dont feel like braxtons. Its all under my bump and around my pubic area.


I could cry as I feel like my body is winding me up and im so scared to think it could be something :(


----------



## MandaAnda

Oh, I hope they're contractions. Lots of labour dust! :dust:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Aww bananas i know the feeling!! 
I dont even know what im supposed to be looking out for! Everyone says it feels like period pains but ive never had period pains so dont know what they feel like!
Lots of labour dust for you :dust: xxx


----------



## 2bananas

Im off for a bit.

Going to go and bake cakes with Belle, at least im on my feet and it'll hopefully enourage labour on rather than sitting- as much as im bloody shattered and could just shut my eyes!!! ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz But i pormised - Milky bar butterfly cakes here ae come lol!!

I'll update later - with my no news of anything happening ha ha xxx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Caz-x said:


> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Sweep booked for tomorrow afternoon, whats the chances she'll be out for her due date on Thurs !! Am fed up and not even overdue :(
> 
> Mines booked for 2pm - race ya!!!! lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck for both of you, am still waiting for my 'period' pains to start:haha:. Seriously thinking this baby is gonna have to be dragged out of me :rofl:
> 
> 2bananas, I have been really good so far today so i blame you for this, but am going to have to go and eat some HagenDaaz strawberry cheesecake icecream now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I was reliably informed that 2nd babies are always early aswell, gonna have to hunt that person down & shoot them :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> With a double barrelled sawn off shot gun :rofl:. My son was 3 days early too, so I'm really confused as to why this one is still in - get out of me now!!!!Click to expand...

Its a conspiracy between them all I tell you, these babies are working together to bring pain & discomfort to all !! x


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

vinnypeanut said:


> Im glad you're all still here. Well not glad but I was getting lonely!
> Hope the sweeps work 2moro ladies!! How can i get my cervix down?? Ive walked and walked and walked and bounced and bounced and bounced and its just not budgin!!
> xx

VP - on my first pregnancy I was so unfavourable for labour at 40+6 I could have cried, cervix was back, closed & going nowhere !! DD came out 4 days later, and I went from 3-10cm in 3 hours, so maybe it'll just all come at once for you xx


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas - I have my fingers crossed for this being it for you hun. Keep us updated, on the other hand, will you please stop talking food all the time, it's making me jealous :rofl: Those fairy cakes sound nom nom.


----------



## vinnypeanut

:shock: Who mentioned fairy cakes? Ahhh I havent really had a huge appetite today until you mentioned them!! Gahgahgahgahgah! My mouths watering.
I hope baby falls out while ur baking!! :baby:
xxx


----------



## MandaAnda

Baking's a great idea. I'm off to make cream cheese pound cakes then. So dense and moist and yummy. :munch:


----------



## 2bananas

Back from an hours baking and the pains are still here. Had to come sit back down as its too much pressure between my legs and most uncomfortable, but did manage to stand for the full hour so thats good. Also just stuffed a fairy cake into my mouth which of course is going to bring labour on for me - well thats my excuse anyway - they are well yummy! lol

Cant stop talking food today - sorry, Im really hungry and have eaten quite a bit. Had some crisps too and pasta bake for lunch and I cant seem to stop wanting to eat - having another pain now too which im not impressed with. I just wont bellieve anything is happening until I get a show - but thats cos of my first labour and until then Im still going to refuse to think anything.

I'll still be overdue tomorrow - dont worry! xxx lol


----------



## 2bananas

Back from an hours baking and the pains are still here. Had to come sit back down as its too much pressure between my legs and most uncomfortable, but did manage to stand for the full hour so thats good. Also just stuffed a fairy cake into my mouth which of course is going to bring labour on for me - well thats my excuse anyway - they are well yummy! lol

Cant stop talking food today - sorry, Im really hungry and have eaten quite a bit. Had some crisps too and pasta bake for lunch and I cant seem to stop wanting to eat - having another pain now too which im not impressed with. I just wont bellieve anything is happening until I get a show - but thats cos of my first labour and until then Im still going to refuse to think anything.

I'll still be overdue tomorrow - dont worry! xxx lol


----------



## Caz-x

well, I think my 'period' pains are starting. Though my back is hurting too, knacking infact. And I keep getting pains round the sides of my bump, especially when I take a deep breath in, kinda like when you get a stitch in your side iykwim but lots of them and am gettin the pressure down there? I know it's still prob nothing, but gonna keep moving around just incase lol. 2Bananas & MandaAnda, I really want your cakes :haha:


----------



## 2bananas

Caz-x said:


> well, I think my 'period' pains are starting. Though my back is hurting too, knacking infact. And I keep getting pains round the sides of my bump, especially when I take a deep breath in, kinda like when you get a stitch in your side iykwim but lots of them and am gettin the pressure down there? I know it's still prob nothing, but gonna keep moving around just incase lol. 2Bananas & MandaAnda, I really want your cakes :haha:

sorry - banana doesnt share cakes............... but you can have some of this :dust: xxxx lol


----------



## Caz-x

Oh well, I suppose that'll have to do :rofl:

Bit random, but I actually feel really sick just now, bleurgh


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

aww see now I want fairy cakes, with cream icing !!! I had a twirl for my breakfast this morning, think this baby wants sugar !!! :)


----------



## 2bananas

Just been speaking to my mum about my sweep tomorrow cos im stressing about how im supposed to open my legs.

shes told me to tell them i need entonox and thats all there is to it - they are gonna think im a right junkie looking for a high lol! im going to take some cocodamol too as i honestly dont see myself getting through this easily! :(


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

If I thought gas & air was on offer, I'd be taking it too...


----------



## teal

2bananas - hope your sweep goes well :hugs: 

I'm just back from another long walk. I feel nothing. xx


----------



## MandaAnda

My pound cake is in the oven, and now I'm not bothering with dinner. You have to cream everything for like 10-15 minutes at one point, which reminded me why I've not made one since before Christmas. No niggles though, so I'll just have to eat some of the cake this evening to see if that's what baby wants instead.

My MIL rang (she's lovely) and was wondering how things had been since we haven't had a chat in a while. And she was asking if there's anything else at all that we need. Yes - the baby, please!!!


----------



## 2bananas

Go VP!!!!!!! Im so jealous.

Good luck hun!!


Im still having contracting pains but no show, no waters etc,,,,, so i still think its going to turn into nothing - im just waiting for a massive pain or something ARRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHH

But these pains havnt shifted since 2ish so thats gotta be good right?

Who bloody knows? lol


----------



## 2bananas

MandaAnda said:


> My pound cake is in the oven, and now I'm not bothering with dinner. You have to cream everything for like 10-15 minutes at one point, which reminded me why I've not made one since before Christmas. No niggles though, so I'll just have to eat some of the cake this evening to see if that's what baby wants instead.
> 
> My MIL rang (she's lovely) and was wondering how things had been since we haven't had a chat in a while. And she was asking if there's anything else at all that we need. Yes - the baby, please!!!

No - dont feed it cake!! Maybe thats what we are all doing wrong!! Keep feeding them nice things - we should tell them that the only way the are going to get close to the goodies is if they come out! Maybe a strict diet of vegetables and shredded wheat will get them to move out lol who wants to eat that...............

finally - I've cracked it!! We have babies addicted to food and they know that once they are out its a fluid only diet - ha ha, right, im off to find some celery to munch on... it'll make me puke but at least the baby cant enjoy it ha ha ha


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> My pound cake is in the oven, and now I'm not bothering with dinner. You have to cream everything for like 10-15 minutes at one point, which reminded me why I've not made one since before Christmas. No niggles though, so I'll just have to eat some of the cake this evening to see if that's what baby wants instead.
> 
> My MIL rang (she's lovely) and was wondering how things had been since we haven't had a chat in a while. And she was asking if there's anything else at all that we need. Yes - the baby, please!!!
> 
> No - dont feed it cake!! Maybe thats what we are all doing wrong!! Keep feeding them nice things - we should tell them that the only way the are going to get close to the goodies is if they come out! Maybe a strict diet of vegetables and shredded wheat will get them to move out lol who wants to eat that...............
> 
> finally - I've cracked it!! We have babies addicted to food and they know that once they are out its a fluid only diet - ha ha, right, im off to find some celery to munch on... it'll make me puke but at least the baby cant enjoy it ha ha haClick to expand...


Oh Bananas, you make me giggle so much :haha::haha: My sides are aching lol. Keep going if you make me laugh loads my waters might go too hehe


----------



## MandaAnda

Oh, I see. Hmmm. Maybe the smell of the cake baking will lure him out then, if I tell him he can smell but he can't have? I've already been telling him how much more room he'll have out here and that he'll get booby juice, but I think he's all snug in there thinking, "La, la, la, I can't hear you!"


----------



## 2bananas

So samzi has had her baby...... YAY!!! Thats lovely, really pleased!!

VP is going to be having hers shortly by the sounds of it!!! WHoo hoo!!!!

Do you think this would be an inconvenient time to pester them with what they had eaten the day before? Maybe it was something horrible? lol


----------



## mamaMilla

hi,
i have baby son ;)


----------



## Caz-x

Congrats to Samzi xx And Go VP, this might be the end to the curse ladies, we'll start popping em out like peas from a pod now :rofl:

Hi MamaMilla, you new on here??


----------



## MummyCarly

Im so jealous!! LOL! 5 days overdue omg! I have a midwife appointment at 4pm (its 8am now) And I think shes doing another sweep and possibly booking my induction I will keep u ladies posted xoxo


----------



## 2bananas

Im still contracting.

Have just started timing them and they are coming every 5-6 minutes and lasting 40-50 seconds each time, more than bareable but very uncomfortable and have to have a deep breath or two. 

please send me some dust to keep things going xxxxx


----------



## 2bananas

Im still contracting.

Have just started timing them and they are coming every 5-6 minutes and lasting 40-50 seconds each time, more than bareable but very uncomfortable and have to have a deep breath or two. 

please send me some dust to keep things going xxxxx


----------



## littledancer

2bananas said:


> Im still contracting.
> 
> Have just started timing them and they are coming every 5-6 minutes and lasting 40-50 seconds each time, more than bareable but very uncomfortable and have to have a deep breath or two.
> 
> please send me some dust to keep things going xxxxx

Awesome 2bananas- So excited for you- I'm sending you happy vibes for a strong, productive, fast labour :happydance:

we just got a crazy snowstorm out of nowhere, so I have a feeling that LO may decide to make an appearance lol


----------



## Rach28

Hope things keep on going 2bananas :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCarly

Quick bananas put a chocolate bar between your legs and tell LO if he/she comes out then he/she can have some!!!


----------



## GardenPath

39 weeks and 5 days here.
First pregnancy. I have always read of women getting impatient at the end. And I had some judgement about it- like- c'mon, let it be. And I still think that BUT I can understand the impatience now that I am here! I know it is common to go to 41 weeks or more. And I kind of expect that. But at this point I am so big and so so tired and lazy. And kind of bored. I need to find something to distract myself with for a week.
I think the impatience part is an actual part of the end of pregnancy- like how can you not feel that. It's like part of the mental preparaiton I think.


----------



## 2bananas

MummyCarly said:


> Quick bananas put a chocolate bar between your legs and tell LO if he/she comes out then he/she can have some!!!

that made me really lol then!

still contracting,

labour ward said to go in when im not coping but she expects to see me when my contractions are 3 in 10 minutes, at the mo they are 2 in 8 minutes so hopefully going the right direction eh!!

x


----------



## littledancer

2bananas said:


> MummyCarly said:
> 
> 
> Quick bananas put a chocolate bar between your legs and tell LO if he/she comes out then he/she can have some!!!
> 
> that made me really lol then!
> 
> still contracting,
> 
> labour ward said to go in when im not coping but she expects to see me when my contractions are 3 in 10 minutes, at the mo they are 2 in 8 minutes so hopefully going the right direction eh!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

wooohoooo! Come on baby!!:happydance:


----------



## future_numan

littledancer said:


> 2bananas said:
> 
> 
> Im still contracting.
> 
> Have just started timing them and they are coming every 5-6 minutes and lasting 40-50 seconds each time, more than bareable but very uncomfortable and have to have a deep breath or two.
> 
> please send me some dust to keep things going xxxxx
> 
> Awesome 2bananas- So excited for you- I'm sending you happy vibes for a strong, productive, fast labour :happydance:
> 
> we just got a crazy snowstorm out of nowhere, so I have a feeling that LO may decide to make an appearance lolClick to expand...


The snow up here in the north is brutal and I was thinking the same thing...baby will want ot come right in the middle of the storm..and we have a 20 min drive to the hospital..lol.


----------



## future_numan

Is anyone else getting tired of answering the questions of " any baby yet...or...your still here...or...gosh your huge..are you sure your only having one?? I attended a funeral of an old friend of my parents today and all the comments really struck a nerve for some reason. I am finding that almost everything annoys me now a days but the comments are starting to put me over the edge...yet I do try to be nice with my answers..lol.


----------



## MummyCarly

future_numan said:


> Is anyone else getting tired of answering the questions of " any baby yet...or...your still here...or...gosh your huge..are you sure your only having one?? I attended a funeral of an old friend of my parents today and all the comments really struck a nerve for some reason. I am finding that almost everything annoys me now a days but the comments are starting to put me over the edge...yet I do try to be nice with my answers..lol.


I think its really damn ignorant when ppl look at you and say "You still here" "You're STILL pregnant"... its like NO IM JUST SPORTING THE BELLY, LEFT THE NEWBORN AT HOME.......................RAWR!

People have got the msg not to annoy me anymore. Cause I just say WTF DO YOU THINK?.....Trust me after being asked for weeks your "nice answers" will reach their limit and you will tell ppl to sod off! which is A-ok to me!


----------



## MummyCarly

Quiet day I see maybe theres some babies being born!!!

My appointment: Went well sorta lol My cervix is still closed but its not long and stuff anymore like it was last week. She can only feel the tip of babys head above my pelvis so thats great! I have another appointment on Friday to check if my cervix has changed, and she booked my induction for saturday (Aslong as they arent understaffed that will be the induction date) If theyre under staffed it will be booked for a weekday.


----------



## Caz-x

Morning all,

Any news on Bananas, I missed the exciting bits last night.

And VP - any updates I missed?

As for me, after having v painful pressure/tightenings/period pains etc etc last night I gave up on my ball knackered at 10pm & went to bed & woke up to nothing each time I needed a toilet stop. Don't honestly know why I expected anything else really :rofl:

Has more snow here last night, hope we dont get any more or my sis might not get here to look after my son when I go into labour :(


----------



## teal

mummycarly - here's hoping you're little one makes an appearance before Saturday! :hugs: 

Hope all is going well with 2bananas and VP! 

caz - we're predicted loads of snow here for tomorrow xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

Morning

After 36 hours of contractions they are now agony and 5 minutes apart so I'm off to hospital. I never thought I would be pleased to be in such pain. But oh god I'm so looking forward to some drugs. 

Hopefully the next time I go on here it will be for a birth announcement. 

xx


----------



## lou_lou1979

2bananas said:


> Right - im gonna say it -im hoping im having contractions. I just posted about it as i cant remember much about my first pains with belle, but they are coming and not shifting like they normally do, Im sort of refusing to believe it is which is why i dont want to get my hopes up but there are some pains coming and they dont feel like braxtons. Its all under my bump and around my pubic area.
> 
> 
> I could cry as I feel like my body is winding me up and im so scared to think it could be something :(

Good luck !!! xx


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Good luck ladies!!! xx


----------



## gills8752

New thread on bananas in third tri.... :happydance:


----------



## blackrose

So excited for her !


----------



## teal

Yay go 2bananas! 

How is everyone this morning? xx


----------



## blackrose

feeling pretty energetic today , hormonal and weepy though probably as OH was home with me all day yesterday and we had a nice day and now I'm on my own again lol , feeling sorry for myself really !


----------



## teal

blackrose - :hugs: I have no energy today. Feeling a bit down right enough because looks like there will be no baby tomorrow! xx


----------



## blackrose

awh :hugs : . Hopefully he wont keep you waiting too long , I think this must be the most frustrating bit !


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Being to feel down due to the waiting, and I'm not even due for 2 days...sweep today, fingers crossed it works !!


----------



## blackrose

Fingers crossed Emma :)


----------



## teal

blackrose - I agree it's definitely the most frustrating bit. I'm starting to feel really wound up about it and it's come from nowhere! 

emma - good luck with your sweep! :hugs: xx


----------



## WTTMommy

It's my due date today!!! And not a single twinge of anything. :rofl: 

:dohh:


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Emma - Good Luck... Jealous... I have to wait til 41 weeks for a sweep!

WTT Mommy - Hope something happens for you, and every one else!

Dunno about anyone else but you find yourself waiting nine months for this one day (your due date) and when it comes, and there is no baby, it is such an anti-climax!!!

Anyone any signs? 

xx


----------



## teal

WTTMommy said:


> It's my due date today!!! And not a single twinge of anything. :rofl:
> 
> :dohh:

Happy due date! Hope things start happening for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Caz-x

WTTMommy said:


> It's my due date today!!! And not a single twinge of anything. :rofl:
> 
> :dohh:

Hapy Due Date x

Good Luck with your sweep Emma

Teal, I know how you are feeling, pants isnt it!! :hugs:


----------



## Caz-x

blackrose said:


> feeling pretty energetic today , hormonal and weepy though probably as OH was home with me all day yesterday and we had a nice day and now I'm on my own again lol , feeling sorry for myself really !

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Caz-x

So, after my sweep yest, I was getting some painful back n stomach cramps all evening/night I eventually got too tired bouncing on my ball and went to bed. Woke up disappointed in the night for the toilet with no pains at all. Poor DH was convinced I would go into full blown labour too. So, today I am getting some back aches and the occasional stomach cramp but nothing worth getting excited about. Absolutely gutted isn't the word :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## teal

caz - massive hugs :hugs: I hope your back aches and cramps turn into something for you xx


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> caz - massive hugs :hugs: I hope your back aches and cramps turn into something for you xx

Thanks hunni, I am trying to keep moving around to encourage pressure down there today, but I darent get my hopes up. I am just so down about going over. At least if you go early it's like 'oh, here we go' but now it's like 'why aren't you here?? get out of me,' and you over analyse every twinge. I am driving myself mad. :dohh:

1 day till your due d8, :dust: x


----------



## teal

I've been over analysing ever twinge. Really been trying to just ignore things but it's hard :( Feeling nothing today right enough. 

I can't believe due date is tomorrow but due dates don't seem to mean much around here!! xx


----------



## Caz-x

Oh, and did you all see the update thread on Kayleigh? Apparently Finnlay has arrived. Apparently her facebook status had been updated. She had an emergency c section and he weighed in at 9lb 13oz!! Congrats Kayleigh x


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> I've been over analysing ever twinge. Really been trying to just ignore things but it's hard :( Feeling nothing today right enough.
> 
> I can't believe due date is tomorrow but due dates don't seem to mean much around here!! xx

They really don't do they. Hmph!


----------



## teal

Congratulations Kayleigh!! xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

So had my sweep - ouch !!

Am 2 cm, 50% effaced, and baby is 3/5 engaged.......she can feel baby's head, was telling her just to pull her out :haha:

Caz-x : did you get any details of how ready they thought you were 'down there' :blush:


----------



## gills8752

Banana update see her thread!


----------



## Rach28

A few new lovebugs - wonder how many of us are actually left - cant believe the end of Feb is nearly here -EEk! 

Posted yesterday about my plans going to pot - no homebirth for me now due to stupid high blood pressure, have to see the consultant on thursday and i'll prob be booked for induction 

I need to catch the labour bug from the last few days .... pleeeeeeease


----------



## Caz-x

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> So had my sweep - ouch !!
> 
> Am 2 cm, 50% effaced, and baby is 3/5 engaged.......she can feel baby's head, was telling her just to pull her out :haha:
> 
> Caz-x : did you get any details of how ready they thought you were 'down there' :blush:

About the same as you hun, the only other things she said was that cervix length was 2cm & that I was very soft & stretchy ??:blush:

Did it hurt you hun? Mine never, but this is my second baby so perhaps that makes a difference. Good luck & I hope it works for you x


----------



## emma77

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> So had my sweep - ouch !!
> 
> Am 2 cm, 50% effaced, and baby is 3/5 engaged.......she can feel baby's head, was telling her just to pull her out :haha:
> 
> Caz-x : did you get any details of how ready they thought you were 'down there' :blush:

Oooo sounds like signs are looking positive. A bit random but have you noticed that all of the three of us due on 25th Feb are called Emma?!!

xx


----------



## littledancer

Just had a sweep at midwives- I'm 3cm and 70% effaced, soft and stretchy...I am 'cautiously' optimistic lol...

Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## teal

Fingers are crossed for you girls who had a sweep today! xx


----------



## blackrose

Morning :) fingers crossed we have some more new lovebugs today ! I woke up with a yukky cold which isnt exactly helping my get out and walk plan , I have a GP check up soon though and maybe he'll have lovely good news for me . I have to admit the pain in my hips and pelvic bone is starting to be a bit much I had a good cry about it last night .


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Caz-x said:


> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> So had my sweep - ouch !!
> 
> Am 2 cm, 50% effaced, and baby is 3/5 engaged.......she can feel baby's head, was telling her just to pull her out :haha:
> 
> Caz-x : did you get any details of how ready they thought you were 'down there' :blush:
> 
> About the same as you hun, the only other things she said was that cervix length was 2cm & that I was very soft & stretchy ??:blush:
> 
> Did it hurt you hun? Mine never, but this is my second baby so perhaps that makes a difference. Good luck & I hope it works for you xClick to expand...

Hey, it pinched slightly as she said I was 2cm but my cervix was still tight, so she stretched it......now there's an experience I never want to repeat !!

p.s. I'm having lovely BHs & period pains today, and am snowed in :( holy god, what do you do if you can't get into hospital ???


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

emma77 said:


> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> So had my sweep - ouch !!
> 
> Am 2 cm, 50% effaced, and baby is 3/5 engaged.......she can feel baby's head, was telling her just to pull her out :haha:
> 
> Caz-x : did you get any details of how ready they thought you were 'down there' :blush:
> 
> Oooo sounds like signs are looking positive. A bit random but have you noticed that all of the three of us due on 25th Feb are called Emma?!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah I noticed that......EBlondie had her baby boy yesterday though, lucky girl ! Want my bubs to stay put as there is too much snow about today, so can't go anywhere !!


----------



## Caz-x

blackrose said:


> Morning :) fingers crossed we have some more new lovebugs today ! I woke up with a yukky cold which isnt exactly helping my get out and walk plan , I have a GP check up soon though and maybe he'll have lovely good news for me . I have to admit the pain in my hips and pelvic bone is starting to be a bit much I had a good cry about it last night .

Poor you :hugs::hugs:

I know what you mean about it gettin too much, this is my 4th day overdue now & had a right old cry to DH last night as I am just in soo much pain every day. It hurts to lie on both sides from my hips/pelvis, back & also the weight of my bump. Even putting a pillow under it doesnt help anymore. Plus my bump is so low now that even walking hurts as with the weight of it is pulling my groin muscles. And... My skin is sooooo stretched now that it is hurting/itchy now and hurts when baby moves. It doesnt help that at this last month they just pile the fat on and as mine is overdue, it is just getting fatter and fatter each day. Can you tell I am feeling sorry for myself?? :rofl:

Hope that everyone else isn't feeling as down as me today :hugs:


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

blackrose said:


> Morning :) fingers crossed we have some more new lovebugs today ! I woke up with a yukky cold which isnt exactly helping my get out and walk plan , I have a GP check up soon though and maybe he'll have lovely good news for me . I have to admit the pain in my hips and pelvic bone is starting to be a bit much I had a good cry about it last night .

Hope you're ok honey x


----------



## teal

Emma - I'm in the west of Scotland and snow is really bad here too. Feeling a bit concerned in case anything does happen today! xx


----------



## teal

blackrose and caz - sending you both hugs :hugs:
My hips/pelvis were sore. I think I seen every hour - just couldn't get comfy at all xx


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Caz-x said:


> blackrose said:
> 
> 
> Morning :) fingers crossed we have some more new lovebugs today ! I woke up with a yukky cold which isnt exactly helping my get out and walk plan , I have a GP check up soon though and maybe he'll have lovely good news for me . I have to admit the pain in my hips and pelvic bone is starting to be a bit much I had a good cry about it last night .
> 
> Poor you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know what you mean about it gettin too much, this is my 4th day overdue now & had a right old cry to DH last night as I am just in soo much pain every day. It hurts to lie on both sides from my hips/pelvis, back & also the weight of my bump. Even putting a pillow under it doesnt help anymore. Plus my bump is so low now that even walking hurts as with the weight of it is pulling my groin muscles. And... My skin is sooooo stretched now that it is hurting/itchy now and hurts when baby moves. It doesnt help that at this last month they just pile the fat on and as mine is overdue, it is just getting fatter and fatter each day. Can you tell I am feeling sorry for myself?? :rofl:
> 
> Hope that everyone else isn't feeling as down as me today :hugs:Click to expand...

Hope you're ok too Caz! I don't even have any pain to moan about! Just bored, impatient, tired and uncomfortable! 

xx


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> blackrose and caz - sending you both hugs :hugs:
> My hips/pelvis were sore. I think I seen every hour - just couldn't get comfy at all xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

teal said:


> Emma - I'm in the west of Scotland and snow is really bad here too. Feeling a bit concerned in case anything does happen today! xx

Worrying isn't it, can't believe its come the day after my sweep.....I'm in Fife and its a lovely blizzard here ! There's an A&E about 10 mins from my house, but no maternity unit, but hell I'll just turn up b4 I'm having a baby on my floor :haha:


----------



## blackrose

Hope your ok Teal , and Emma I also hope the snow clears up !


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

What are ppl doing today to pass the time?! xx


----------



## Caz-x

Awww Becky, I can totally sympathise with the boredom & impatience as I remember it well from last time round with my son. It's easy for me to say now tho, enjoy being able to do nothing & just sit there right now as it'll not happen again for a long time :) I havent had a minutes peace through this pregnancy because I have my DS to look after and I am completely whacked out. I recon thats why I am oversue, this little flump is feeling sorry for me and doesnt think I have the time for both of them :rofl:


----------



## blackrose

Becky_Mummy2B said:


> What are ppl doing today to pass the time?! xx

Doctors visit , when I find the energy to get dressed . Then I reckon I'll change the beds and start re-organising my wardrobes . I wanted to do it last night and was told to go to sleep like a normal person :blush:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

I think we're all suffering now eh...Caz I feel ur pain, had the worst night of this whole pregnancy last night, couldn't sleep or get comfy, just wanted to cry as I felt so sorry for myself....and I'm only due tomorrow :)


----------



## Caz-x

Becky_Mummy2B said:


> What are ppl doing today to pass the time?! xx

I would be tucked up in bed still with some chick flick DVD's, chocolates etc & not get out of my PJ's all day - god that sounds bliss lol.

Other than dreaming about that, I am going to try & entertain my son, bounce on my swiss ball & hope that I am going into labour soon. We've had rain during the night which is still here so not going out. It has washed all the snow away tho which is good, but apparently we have more coming :nope:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Becky_Mummy2B said:


> What are ppl doing today to pass the time?! xx

No plans, have housework to do, but can see it far enough :wacko:

Maybe I'll build a snowman :happydance:


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Aww ladies... :hug:

Guess I should count myself lucky that I get to laze in bed all day with JEREMY KYLE!

I have got a MW appointment at 4.15 which I cannot wait for after my disastrous visit to hospital on Sun! Then Cavery tea with my friend x


----------



## teal

I have no plans today. Just hiding out from the snow! xx


----------



## Caz-x

MMMmmmm, I could eat a carvery right now, roast beef, roast potatoes, veg, stuffing, gravy, yorkshire puds. My tummy is so rumbling now & I've just had my breakfast :rofl:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Am sitting here thinking, an epidural sounds nice :) any of you thought about what pain relievers you're planning, or playing by ear ??


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Am sitting here thinking, an epidural sounds nice :) any of you thought about what pain relievers you're planning, or playing by ear ??

i was up for anything they are offering, but then the parentcraft classes scared me about epidurals saying they can effect baby? :shrug:


----------



## teal

I'm just going to see what happens on the day. Although I'm delivering at a midwife led unit which offers gas&air and pethedine so if I want an epidural they would need to transfer me to another hospital!


----------



## Caz-x

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Am sitting here thinking, an epidural sounds nice :) any of you thought about what pain relievers you're planning, or playing by ear ??


I am (hopefully If I dont need inducing) at a Midwife Led Unit that only have tens, G&A & Pethedine so dont have much choice, but managed with just tens & G&A with my son so am not too bothered. If I need more pain relief (epidural eg) or emergency treatments etc I will need to be transferred to hospital which is 40 mins away (thats the scary bit, that its so far away!!). Best thing to do is not 'plan' on anything and to go with the flow. All labours are different & I think the length of your labour plays a huge part in what pain relievers you need as you can get too tired to cope with pains that perhaps you'd have been fine with after a full days rest.


----------



## teal

caz - that's what scares me about delivering at the midwife led unit - the transfer to another hospital if anything happens. I've only started worrying about it though over the past week. xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Becky_Mummy2B said:


> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Am sitting here thinking, an epidural sounds nice :) any of you thought about what pain relievers you're planning, or playing by ear ??
> 
> i was up for anything they are offering, but then the parentcraft classes scared me about epidurals saying they can effect baby? :shrug:Click to expand...

In what way did they say it affects the baby?? Haven't been to any classes :dohh:


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> caz - that's what scares me about delivering at the midwife led unit - the transfer to another hospital if anything happens. I've only started worrying about it though over the past week. xx

try not to worry yourself too much hun, the mw's know exactly what to look for & won't let anything get too far along that would mean a super fast transfer. They are constantly monitoring you & baby. At least MLU's are small enough so you arent fighting to see your mw with lots of other ladies in labour at the same time so it'll be a nice & relaxed affair. x


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

I can't believe they have MLU's that far from the hospital.....is that the same if you need a c-section, you need to be transferred?

Forth Park at least has the MLU in the same building, so its just a case of going upstairs!! I had a panic to myself last night that I wasn't going to be able to do it, I think the closer it gets the more I think, I am ACTUALLY going to have to do this !!! Think I've cracked :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

BTW - Have I missed any VP updates?? Or have I read them and forgotton????? x


----------



## teal

Caz-x said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> caz - that's what scares me about delivering at the midwife led unit - the transfer to another hospital if anything happens. I've only started worrying about it though over the past week. xx
> 
> try not to worry yourself too much hun, the mw's know exactly what to look for & won't let anything get too far along that would mean a super fast transfer. They are constantly monitoring you & baby. At least MLU's are small enough so you arent fighting to see your mw with lots of other ladies in labour at the same time so it'll be a nice & relaxed affair. xClick to expand...

Thanks for that :hugs: xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Caz-x said:


> BTW - Have I missed any VP updates?? Or have I read them and forgotton????? x

Was wondering that this morning, she seems to have fallen off the radar !! She must have had bubs by now if her waters broke, and wasn't she being induced the next day ?


----------



## Caz-x

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> I can't believe they have MLU's that far from the hospital.....is that the same if you need a c-section, you need to be transferred?
> 
> Forth Park at least has the MLU in the same building, so its just a case of going upstairs!! I had a panic to myself last night that I wasn't going to be able to do it, I think the closer it gets the more I think, I am ACTUALLY going to have to do this !!! Think I've cracked :haha:

If I am getting induced/need epidural/emergency c-section etc etc it needs to be at the hospital 40 mins away. What really freaked me out was when the mw said to me that if there isnt an ambulance in the area, it could take 20 mins for an ambulance then at least 40min transfer - I was like 'what the [email protected]*k' . That worried me for about a week, but am over it now :haha:


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Becky_Mummy2B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Am sitting here thinking, an epidural sounds nice :) any of you thought about what pain relievers you're planning, or playing by ear ??
> 
> i was up for anything they are offering, but then the parentcraft classes scared me about epidurals saying they can effect baby? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> In what way did they say it affects the baby?? Haven't been to any classes :dohh:Click to expand...

They said it can make them drowsy but :shrug: - I guess ppl have negative things to say about everything so I am not gonna listen too much. I will follow advice of medical professionals on the day xx


----------



## Caz-x

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> BTW - Have I missed any VP updates?? Or have I read them and forgotton????? x
> 
> Was wondering that this morning, she seems to have fallen off the radar !! She must have had bubs by now if her waters broke, and wasn't she being induced the next day ?Click to expand...


I dont know about the induced part, think that was Kayeligh :shrug:, as VP was getting contractions straight away after her waters went, but am desperate to hear. Hope everything went well.


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Caz-x said:


> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe they have MLU's that far from the hospital.....is that the same if you need a c-section, you need to be transferred?
> 
> Forth Park at least has the MLU in the same building, so its just a case of going upstairs!! I had a panic to myself last night that I wasn't going to be able to do it, I think the closer it gets the more I think, I am ACTUALLY going to have to do this !!! Think I've cracked :haha:
> 
> If I am getting induced/need epidural/emergency c-section etc etc it needs to be at the hospital 40 mins away. What really freaked me out was when the mw said to me that if there isnt an ambulance in the area, it could take 20 mins for an ambulance then at least 40min transfer - I was like 'what the [email protected]*k' . That worried me for about a week, but am over it now :haha:Click to expand...

Just get the number of a good taxi company, if you tip them a fiver, bet they could have you there is 15 mins :haha:


----------



## teal

That's the same as me - if I need to be induced I'll be booked in to the main hospital! 

Hope VP is doing ok. I was also wondering how she was getting on xx


----------



## teal

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe they have MLU's that far from the hospital.....is that the same if you need a c-section, you need to be transferred?
> 
> Forth Park at least has the MLU in the same building, so its just a case of going upstairs!! I had a panic to myself last night that I wasn't going to be able to do it, I think the closer it gets the more I think, I am ACTUALLY going to have to do this !!! Think I've cracked :haha:
> 
> If I am getting induced/need epidural/emergency c-section etc etc it needs to be at the hospital 40 mins away. What really freaked me out was when the mw said to me that if there isnt an ambulance in the area, it could take 20 mins for an ambulance then at least 40min transfer - I was like 'what the [email protected]*k' . That worried me for about a week, but am over it now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Just get the number of a good taxi company, if you tip them a fiver, bet they could have you there is 15 mins :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: so true! xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Caz-x said:


> If I am getting induced/need epidural/emergency c-section etc etc it needs to be at the hospital 40 mins away. What really freaked me out was when the mw said to me that if there isnt an ambulance in the area, it could take 20 mins for an ambulance then at least 40min transfer - I was like 'what the [email protected]*k' . That worried me for about a week, but am over it now :haha:

Just remind yourself that, even if you did need a section at a consultant-led unit, it'd still take them at least 30 minutes to assemble the surgical team, prep the theatre and get you in there (from decision to incision). If they decide at your MLU that you need a section, they can ring ahead to the other hospital and have them getting everything ready so that you're straight into theatre upon arrival.



Becky_Mummy2B said:


> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky_Mummy2B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Am sitting here thinking, an epidural sounds nice :) any of you thought about what pain relievers you're planning, or playing by ear ??
> 
> i was up for anything they are offering, but then the parentcraft classes scared me about epidurals saying they can effect baby? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> In what way did they say it affects the baby?? Haven't been to any classes :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> They said it can make them drowsy but :shrug: - I guess ppl have negative things to say about everything so I am not gonna listen too much. I will follow advice of medical professionals on the day xxClick to expand...

Are you sure it wasn't Pethidine? Opiates like Pethidine, Meptid and diamorphine can cross the placenta and make the baby sleepy. An epidural can slow down labour, as you're not able to move around and be active, and if not worn off by the time you're pushing can lead to instrumental delivery (because you can't feel to push if it's not wearing off) or baby getting distressed, which they sometimes refer to as the baby "getting tired" and needing to be delivered soon.


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

MandaAnda said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> If I am getting induced/need epidural/emergency c-section etc etc it needs to be at the hospital 40 mins away. What really freaked me out was when the mw said to me that if there isnt an ambulance in the area, it could take 20 mins for an ambulance then at least 40min transfer - I was like 'what the [email protected]*k' . That worried me for about a week, but am over it now :haha:
> 
> Just remind yourself that, even if you did need a section at a consultant-led unit, it'd still take them at least 30 minutes to assemble the surgical team, prep the theatre and get you in there (from decision to incision). If they decide at your MLU that you need a section, they can ring ahead to the other hospital and have them getting everything ready so that you're straight into theatre upon arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> Becky_Mummy2B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky_Mummy2B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Am sitting here thinking, an epidural sounds nice :) any of you thought about what pain relievers you're planning, or playing by ear ??Click to expand...
> 
> i was up for anything they are offering, but then the parentcraft classes scared me about epidurals saying they can effect baby? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> In what way did they say it affects the baby?? Haven't been to any classes :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> They said it can make them drowsy but :shrug: - I guess ppl have negative things to say about everything so I am not gonna listen too much. I will follow advice of medical professionals on the day xxClick to expand...
> 
> Are you sure it wasn't Pethidine? Opiates like Pethidine, Meptid and diamorphine can cross the placenta and make the baby sleepy. An epidural can slow down labour, as you're not able to move around and be active, and if not worn off by the time you're pushing can lead to instrumental delivery (because you can't feel to push if it's not wearing off) or baby getting distressed, which they sometimes refer to as the baby "getting tired" and needing to be delivered soon.Click to expand...

Eek, I cannot be 100% sure! I did think it was the Epidural but could well be wrong. I would say listen to medical professionals and not me whose pregnancy brain has clearly taken over!!! x x x


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Caz-x : did you suffer some nasty period pain/braxtons the day after your sweep, having regular period cramps accompanied by braxtons, not enough to take ur breath away, but painful enough to stop & take notice ?


----------



## emma77

Hmmnnnn - they say pethidine can make you sleepy but when I had my kidney infection recently I was given two doses of pethidine and morphine very close together and baby would not stop wriggling!!

I am sorry to see that so many others seem to have had the same hip pain I have been having a night. Had thought I might be getting that SPD but maybe its just a feature of our stage?

xx


----------



## Caz-x

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Caz-x : did you suffer some nasty period pain/braxtons the day after your sweep, having regular period cramps accompanied by braxtons, not enough to take ur breath away, but painful enough to stop & take notice ?


I had mine Mon am, and got some painful period pains/BH cramps & back ache starting that aft. I bounced on my ball till I was too tired & I went to bed. Whenever I woke up that night I was ok just pressure pains & felt fine the next morning, but come about 10am they sarted again, with worse back aches. Continued all yest untill last night again when I went to bed. Woke up with a v heavy feeling down there :blush: and still got the back aches. It'd better bloody well mean somethings happening :rofl:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Caz-x said:


> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Caz-x : did you suffer some nasty period pain/braxtons the day after your sweep, having regular period cramps accompanied by braxtons, not enough to take ur breath away, but painful enough to stop & take notice ?
> 
> 
> I had mine Mon am, and got some painful period pains/BH cramps & back ache starting that aft. I bounced on my ball till I was too tired & I went to bed. Whenever I woke up that night I was ok just pressure pains & felt fine the next morning, but come about 10am they sarted again, with worse back aches. Continued all yest untill last night again when I went to bed. Woke up with a v heavy feeling down there :blush: and still got the back aches. It'd better bloody well mean somethings happening :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm having these every 5 mins or so, but just wondering whether the BHs are just pushing baby down onto my sore cervix (as MW did a good sweep, her words, they can be vicious :haha:)

My last labour, I KNEW I was in labour, there was no doubt, but this is like the first day of my period.... and who knows what it'll feel like 2nd time round. My mum says she woke up with these types of pains at 5am with me, and I was born an hour and half later, that worries me :)


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

where is everyone today? Is everyone off having their babies :(


----------



## emma77

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> where is everyone today? Is everyone off having their babies :(

Not me for sure!! How do you feel ahead of your due date? I am concerned I am going to spend the day in a foul mood. May celebrate with a hot curry in the evening!

xx


----------



## teal

No baby for me either :( 

I'm feeling lots of pressure relly low to the point where it hurts to walk but not sure what it is. I was thinking maybe babies head pressing down. Other than that nothing is happening xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Nothing happening here, apart from everyone starting to get in touch asking if anything's happening. I'd be shouting from the rooftops if it were!


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Phew...a little bit of me is glad, in a nice way, as it means I'm not the only pregnant one left :cry:

emma77 - I am already in a grumpy mood, my mum phoned today & asked if I could hold off until Friday/Saturday as it would save her rearranging stuff (she's a teacher)...now she didn't mean it as I've taken it, but she should know better than to ask a pregnant person to stay pregnant for a few more days :dohh:


----------



## teal

manda- I've been getting lots of text messages to ask if anything is happening or if I've had the baby. No idea why people think I would keep it a secret!


----------



## Rach28

Nothing happening here either :nope:

My mum text me earlier asking if I was in labour as she had left work early feeling really unwell and having bad stomach cramps - she wondered if it was sympathy pains for me.... no such luck though :shrug:


----------



## blackrose

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR , felt like kicking my doctor although he didn't do anything wrong . I was according to MW almost fully engaged ad have been in pain for two days with pressure so assumed I was now fully there . However GP informed me baby is still high up and not engaged at all now , little git keeps moving !! He told me not to expect anything and to be prepared to go at least five days overdue ........... Mind you they told my mum this at a check up once and she went into labour that evening . But I'm still totally frustrated


----------



## emma77

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> emma77 - I am already in a grumpy mood, my mum phoned today & asked if I could hold off until Friday/Saturday as it would save her rearranging stuff (she's a teacher)...now she didn't mean it as I've taken it, but she should know better than to ask a pregnant person to stay pregnant for a few more days :dohh:

I have just started to tell myself it will be two more weeks and plan what I am going to do in that time - and it has made me feel a lot better. 

Tomorrow also happens to be my father's birthday and he is so excited about the baby I really wanted tomorrow to be the day - but this is so silly as there is no control over these things!!


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for the next full moon, which is this Sunday 28/02 @ 16:40 (GMT).


----------



## teal

Here's hoping none of us go past the full moon and into March :(


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> Here's hoping none of us go past the full moon and into March :(

Geeee, Teal, now you've gone and jinxed us all :haha::haha:


----------



## Rach28

Baby is quite welcome to want to come into the world now.... football is on heheheheheeeee OH would not be impressed!!!


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

teal said:


> Here's hoping none of us go past the full moon and into March :(

Soo don't want to be pregnant in March :hissy:

I had a hot bath tonight as midwife said to, man I feel sick now...maybe its cos I had the sweep yesterday but felt almost faint in it :sick:


----------



## teal

Caz-x said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> Here's hoping none of us go past the full moon and into March :(
> 
> Geeee, Teal, now you've gone and jinxed us all :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:dohh:

I think it's safe to say I won't be having a due date baby :nope:


----------



## teal

Emma - hope you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## WTTMommy

Is anyone thinking they are probably gonna have a March baby? Darn Feb for being such a short month, March is only a few days away. :rofl: I have until early Sunday to go into labour if I want any chance of having a baby this month. :shock:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Yip, pretty much know its going to happen, don't want to though as if DD2 is born by Sunday she'll be in the school year next to her sister !!

So everyone has to get dtd up til Sunday :blush:


----------



## teal

March is scarily close :(


----------



## blackrose

I know , Im also positive im having a march baby now .


----------



## Caz-x

OK,

am soooooo fed up now (sorry, major rant coming up!). Spent all last night in tears feeling so sorry for myself & the same this morning, but am in so much pain. All of my weight is in my bump and it is so low now it is giving me so much pain in my hips/pelvis/back/groin all the time, and it is getting worse as each day passes. Am 5 days overdue today, and well, the sweep didnt work now did it!! Why the heck isnt this baby wanting to get out????? Am so tired, I can't lift my son anymore to put him in the bath or get on the floor to play with him and he really doesnt understand why. I do try & lift him for cuddles etc but it hurts so much & I suffer after for it. Losing battle :(

So, I am going to drop him off for a few hours at nursery this morning and am going to pay my mw a visit. I'm not gonna ring, I'm going to turn up & sit till they see me. I would just like some clarification that something is happening down there:blush: as I have had worse tightenings/period pains & back pains since Mon and I really cant wait till next monday to see them again. Hoping they have some good news for me, give me another sweep & I go into labour like 5 days ago!!

Thanks for reading (if you managed to get through it):haha: and sorry that I am being such a miserable winging cowbag :cry:


----------



## Caz-x

PS - :hugs::hugs: for everybody x


----------



## blackrose

aWH Caz , I feel awful for complaining , hope they can tell you something positive is happening .


----------



## gills8752

Aww girlies - still sending you lots of :dust:

p.s make sure you have lots of muslin cloths - my god Shelby goes through at least half a dozen a day! :haha:

p.p.s - don't forget to come over to lovebug baby thread in bnb groups forum so we can carry on chatting!! xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

morning everyone, still no baby...but hey, today is my due date...whats the chances??

Caz, I know how crap you feel about not being able to do everything with your current child, I feel like all I do is nark at my daughter, and then can't chase her about or play as she wants..... guilt overload!!!!! Good luck at the mw !!

Here's hoping we have some movement soon, as my sweep obviously didn't work either, can't even be bothered dtd, now thats depressing :(


----------



## emma77

Still no baby or positive signs for me! I am being besieged by phone calls, texts & emails asking if anything is happening. About 10 people in the last day - arrggghhh! Hardly dare to go on facebook as there is inevitably someone messaging me asking if the baby is here yet. It should be nice people care but its driving me crazy!!

xx


----------



## samzi

hey girls.

to those who are overdue, have no fear it wont be long ;)


----------



## teal

I'm pretty much snowed in. Thinking I won't get to go to my midwife appointment tomorrow so now I'm worrying that I'll have to wait even longer for a sweep! 

Sending out labour vibes to everyone xx


----------



## Tricks26

Hey girls,

just popped in to say hi I have just written a thread saying that I had my baby girl last thursday Isabel Rose was born at 20:40 18th feb weighing 7lbs, she is wonderful, and just wanted to send you all big labour vibes and hugs it will happen soon and when it does it is wonderful xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WTTMommy

Nothing yet for me either, I'm not even getting braxton hicks anymore.

I see my OB today and will be begging for a sweep. I will be devastated if my cervix is STILL closed. 

It's just after 5:30 am here and I've been up since 3:30 thanks to the stupid fire alarm in our building. It took 15 minutes to get shut off and it was so darn loud. Ugh.


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Tricks & Samzi - you give me hope that I AM eventually gonna have this baby :haha:

emma77 - right there with you, no signs, nothing !! Its getting frustrating now, although all the other lovebugs have been late, we should have known...

Wishing pain (good labour pain) on everyone still waiting :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

Today was my original EDD from an early scan at around nine weeks. Obviously, not happening. The 12 and 20 week scans both said the 27th, which I'm not holding out much hope for either. Sweep on Monday if these two EDDs and the full moon fail me.


----------



## Pixie71

Hi ladies
congrats to those who have had theirs and to those over due and waiting best of luck.
Thomas is doing well, has put on weight, sleep was better the last two nights so feel more normal!!!
Havent been on babyandbump for a while as i have been so tired and trying to nap when possible etc.


----------



## Pixie71

Hi All

have set up a threat called 2010 lovebugs in the babyclub for those of us who would like to discuss our lovely bundles etc.


----------



## emma77

This is a bit geeky but I can't help it because I am a scientist! Here is a paper that includes a graph showing stats on when babies are born relative to their due dates:
https://transitiontoparenthood.com/ttp/birthed/duedatespaper.htm

Its interesting to me as suggests we ought to think about a due week, starting from the due date, rather than a single day. That would mean I am only just entering my due week today! This also talks about the negative impact on women of being given a specific date when it really means nothing and if anything is on average on the early side, and can be inaccurate too. I guess the message is that a baby being overdue does not mean anything is wrong at all.

xx


----------



## Caz-x

Can I ask a question, the dates that you have been given, were they your dates based on LMP or scan date?

The reason I ask is that with my son my LMP date worked out as 3 Feb due date, My scan date was the 31 Jan, but as there was little difference they stuck by the 3 feb.

With this pregnancy, my LMP date was the 17 Feb, scan date the 20 Feb and they used the scan date.

If they had used my LMP date I would now be 8 days overdue.


----------



## Caz-x

Pixie71 said:


> Hi All
> 
> have set up a threat called 2010 lovebugs in the babyclub for those of us who would like to discuss our lovely bundles etc.

I think that Katy has also set up a gp already in the BnBGroups thread for the Lovebugs x


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Caz-x said:


> Can I ask a question, the dates that you have been given, were they your dates based on LMP or scan date?
> 
> The reason I ask is that with my son my LMP date worked out as 3 Feb due date, My scan date was the 31 Jan, but as there was little difference they stuck by the 3 feb.
> 
> With this pregnancy, my LMP date was the 17 Feb, scan date the 20 Feb and they used the scan date.
> 
> If they had used my LMP date I would now be 8 days overdue.

I was 28th by LMP using cycle as 30 days, but mine were 28 so it was amended to 25th & scan agreed !


----------



## teal

There was only a day between my scan dates and my LMP dates. They still went with the scan date xx


----------



## 2bananas

So- whos still here then??????


HEY EVERYONE!!!!

I'm Back!!!!!

xxxxx

How are you all feeling xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

2bananas said:


> So- whos still here then??????
> 
> 
> HEY EVERYONE!!!!
> 
> I'm Back!!!!!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> How are you all feeling xx

Hey, congratulations....how are you and bubs?


----------



## 2bananas

Just posted in other thread - will be back later!!!

we're good thanks!!!

hope you are well hun xxxx


----------



## Rach28

Had my appointment with the consultant, BP was down abit again which I was pleased with - homebirth is a definate NO which I'm still disappointed with but they are letting me carry on as normal for now with regular BP and urine checks and hope that I go into labour on my own. 

I can go untill 41 weeks and then I have to go in to be induced. 

So baby - you have one week and 2 days max to get out please :winkwink:


----------



## blackrose

RAch , sorry your home birth is still a no . Fingers crossed baby wont make you wait to much longer !


----------



## Caz-x

2bananas said:


> So- whos still here then??????
> 
> 
> HEY EVERYONE!!!!
> 
> I'm Back!!!!!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> How are you all feeling xx

Hi, Congratulations!!! You didn't have to worry about your sweep afterall eh - lucky you. Still here, will be day 6 overdue tomorrow. Really dont know what I can do to get this one out :rofl:.


----------



## teal

2bananas said:


> So- whos still here then??????
> 
> 
> HEY EVERYONE!!!!
> 
> I'm Back!!!!!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> How are you all feeling xx

Congratulations you! :hugs: 

I'm still here..


----------



## future_numan

Congrats...I'm still here !!! Happy due date to me :happydance: I was at the MW today and she preformed a sweep. I was already 3cm dialated and 75% effaced. I have never had a sweep B4 and boy was it uncomfortable...but is it common to bleed afterwards?? Also I am cramping pretty good...is that maybe the on set of contractions??


----------



## blackrose

Happy due date !!


----------



## WTTMommy

Had my dr's appointment today. I'm still completely closed and my cervix is starting to soften, which is exactly what she said at last wk's appointment. :( 

I have a non stress test on Tuesday and depending on the results, I will be scheduled for an induction. Boo.


----------



## BradysMum

Just popping in to say Jacob arrived on Monday at 4:04am and he is absolutely gorgeous and looks nothing like his just as gorgeous brother!!


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

future_numan said:


> Congrats...I'm still here !!! Happy due date to me :happydance: I was at the MW today and she preformed a sweep. I was already 3cm dialated and 75% effaced. I have never had a sweep B4 and boy was it uncomfortable...but is it common to bleed afterwards?? Also I am cramping pretty good...is that maybe the on set of contractions??

Ditto - My due date today, but no baby :( these feb babies are soo fashionable in their lateness !!


----------



## Caz-x

BradysMum said:


> Just popping in to say Jacob arrived on Monday at 4:04am and he is absolutely gorgeous and looks nothing like his just as gorgeous brother!!

Congratulations x


----------



## Caz-x

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Congrats...I'm still here !!! Happy due date to me :happydance: I was at the MW today and she preformed a sweep. I was already 3cm dialated and 75% effaced. I have never had a sweep B4 and boy was it uncomfortable...but is it common to bleed afterwards?? Also I am cramping pretty good...is that maybe the on set of contractions??
> 
> Ditto - My due date today, but no baby :( these feb babies are soo fashionable in their lateness !!Click to expand...


Fashionably late?? more like lazy wanna b March Lambs :haha: My next sweep will be Mon when I will be scheduled an induction date too :nope: So fed up, sounds really bad when you say to peoople 'am due in Feb, but baby came in March!!' depressing.

Do you think I can still be an honory Lovebug?????


----------



## teal

My sister went into labour last night. It's her due date today! 
I'm so excited about being an auntie but I'm so jealous at the same time - I was due first!! xx


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> My sister went into labour last night. It's her due date today!
> I'm so excited about being an auntie but I'm so jealous at the same time - I was due first!! xx

Yeah for being an Auntie, but I can imagine you are feeling a bit grrrrr about it :haha:.

I would be at the hospital sewing her legs together if it was my sister :haha:


----------



## teal

I am :rofl: I warned her yesterday not to have her baby before me or she wasn't getting her moses basket! xx


----------



## Caz-x

teal said:


> I am :rofl: I warned her yesterday not to have her baby before me or she wasn't getting her moses basket! xx

:rofl: Well, heres to hoping that the excitment/stress of it sets you off!!:haha:


----------



## teal

I have my midwife appointment today so hopefully will find out if baby has moved down any more. He was 4/5 palpable at my 36 and 38 week appointments. 

Do you have anything planned for today caz? :hugs: xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Caz-x said:


> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Congrats...I'm still here !!! Happy due date to me :happydance: I was at the MW today and she preformed a sweep. I was already 3cm dialated and 75% effaced. I have never had a sweep B4 and boy was it uncomfortable...but is it common to bleed afterwards?? Also I am cramping pretty good...is that maybe the on set of contractions??
> 
> Ditto - My due date today, but no baby :( these feb babies are soo fashionable in their lateness !!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fashionably late?? more like lazy wanna b March Lambs :haha: My next sweep will be Mon when I will be scheduled an induction date too :nope: So fed up, sounds really bad when you say to peoople 'am due in Feb, but baby came in March!!' depressing.
> 
> Do you think I can still be an honory Lovebug?????Click to expand...

Tis just laziness, we all need to start eating horrible food so they come out, I've eaten my easter egg in the last few days :blush: think thats whats keeping her in !! :)

I think we are all Lovebugs at heart, even if they do venture out in March ! x


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

teal said:


> My sister went into labour last night. It's her due date today!
> I'm so excited about being an auntie but I'm so jealous at the same time - I was due first!! xx

Congrats, being an auntie is lovely, but a bit cheeky of your sister...she could have held on until you were at least contracting :haha:


----------



## Rach28

Come on Love Bugs - we have 3 days left (incl today).... Lets get a move on!


----------



## blackrose

Congrats on being an aunty Teal I hope your appointment goes well. Hows everyone else ?


----------



## lou_lou1979

Hi

Little baby Grace was born at 9.25pm on Tuesday 23rd February weighing 8 pounds 8. We got out of hospital yesterday evening. :cloud9::cloud9:

Lou xx


----------



## teal

lou_lou1979 said:


> Hi
> 
> Little baby Grace was born at 9.25pm on Tuesday 23rd February weighing 8 pounds 8. We got out of hospital yesterday evening. :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Lou xx

Congratulations! xx


----------



## future_numan

lou_lou1979 said:


> Hi
> 
> Little baby Grace was born at 9.25pm on Tuesday 23rd February weighing 8 pounds 8. We got out of hospital yesterday evening. :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Lou xx


How wonderful..congrats !!!


----------



## future_numan

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Congrats...I'm still here !!! Happy due date to me :happydance: I was at the MW today and she preformed a sweep. I was already 3cm dialated and 75% effaced. I have never had a sweep B4 and boy was it uncomfortable...but is it common to bleed afterwards?? Also I am cramping pretty good...is that maybe the on set of contractions??
> 
> Ditto - My due date today, but no baby :( these feb babies are soo fashionable in their lateness !!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fashionably late?? more like lazy wanna b March Lambs :haha: My next sweep will be Mon when I will be scheduled an induction date too :nope: So fed up, sounds really bad when you say to peoople 'am due in Feb, but baby came in March!!' depressing.
> 
> 
> Do you think I can still be an honory Lovebug?????Click to expand...
> 
> Tis just laziness, we all need to start eating horrible food so they come out, I've eaten my easter egg in the last few days :blush: think thats whats keeping her in !! :)
> 
> I think we are all Lovebugs at heart, even if they do venture out in March ! xClick to expand...

Stay positive ladies...we still have three days left in Feb..so we could still remain lovebugs ( tho I had my swwep yesterday and feel just fine :growlmad:...lol)


----------



## teal

My sister had her baby this morning, on her due date! I'm an auntie :happydance: 

Still gutted I was due first! Had my appointment today and baby is still 4/5 palpable. I'm getting a sweep on Tuesday xx


----------



## WTTMommy

teal said:


> My sister had her baby this morning, on her due date! I'm an auntie :happydance:
> 
> Still gutted I was due first! Had my appointment today and baby is still 4/5 palpable. I'm getting a sweep on Tuesday xx

aww congrats aunty!! Her baby came right on time! I'm sure you'll be next. :winkwink:


----------



## Caz-x

lou_lou1979 said:


> Hi
> 
> Little baby Grace was born at 9.25pm on Tuesday 23rd February weighing 8 pounds 8. We got out of hospital yesterday evening. :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Lou xx

Congratulations x


----------



## vinnypeanut

Dont know if you've had an update but Vinnie Elijah James was born on the 24th February at 2:43am weighing 8lbs 2.5oz after a gruelling 31hr labour ending in an emergency c-section.
Had such a rough time and im very weepy but im sooooo happy and proud of my little guy. Got home 2day so thought id pop on to update.
Congratulations to all the new arrivals ive missed. Dont have time now but i will read through asap. xxx


----------



## blackrose

Congrats VP


----------



## teal

Congratulations VP!! xx


----------



## Caz-x

Congratulations VP xx


----------



## teal

There can't be too many lovebugs left. xx


----------



## blackrose

I don't think there are many off us now teal.I'm seriously afraid I'll be the last one standing . Anyone having any symptoms or signs this evening.
? I'm really lazy and am already flakes out in bed .


----------



## teal

I have no signs at all. Nothing. Not even a twinge. 

I couldn't stop thinking about tomatos though so I finally got up out of bed to have some - which is why I'm online at this time! xx


----------



## WTTMommy

teal said:


> I have no signs at all. Nothing. Not even a twinge.
> 
> I couldn't stop thinking about tomatos though so I finally got up out of bed to have some - which is why I'm online at this time! xx

I thought teal must be in labour cause it's way too late for her to be posting at this time. :rofl:


----------



## 2bananas

vinnypeanut said:


> Dont know if you've had an update but Vinnie Elijah James was born on the 24th February at 2:43am weighing 8lbs 2.5oz after a gruelling 31hr labour ending in an emergency c-section.
> Had such a rough time and im very weepy but im sooooo happy and proud of my little guy. Got home 2day so thought id pop on to update.
> Congratulations to all the new arrivals ive missed. Dont have time now but i will read through asap. xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Fantastic news!!!!


Hope you are ok hun!! That was a long slog for you :dohh:

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## 2bananas

teal said:


> I have no signs at all. Nothing. Not even a twinge.
> 
> I couldn't stop thinking about tomatos though so I finally got up out of bed to have some - which is why I'm online at this time! xx

Not long Teal :hugs:

It'll be happening before you know it xxxxxxx


----------



## 2bananas

lou_lou1979 said:


> Hi
> 
> Little baby Grace was born at 9.25pm on Tuesday 23rd February weighing 8 pounds 8. We got out of hospital yesterday evening. :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Lou xx

We had our bubs the same day :thumbup:

Congratulations !! x


----------



## 2bananas

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hoping all that dust gets you all going!!!! 

All the bugs - get your little bums moving and come and meet your mummies.

Stay positive girls - I know how you are all feeling xxxxx


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Congratulations to all new mummies xx


----------



## blackrose

Morning all :) , hows everyone . Yay its my due date !! Im pretty sure I just lost my plug . Bug Im not sore or anything yet its kinda bloody ? Is that normal ?


----------



## emma77

Morning!!

Teal - same, no signs for me at all.

Blackrose - sounds like a positive sign!

2bananas & VP - Congratulations & thanks for giving me hope that pregnancy does not last forever (can't wait to get those feet out of my ribs!)


----------



## blackrose

Lets hope so , if only I had some pain or something . Going to drag OH out for a nice long walk I think


----------



## teal

blackrose - happy due date! I hope things start happening for you :hugs: I think I lost my plug last week but nothing came of it for me. 

Emma - hopefully we'll see some signs soon :hugs: xx


----------



## blackrose

:wacko: , course when u put it that way I may as well just relax !


----------



## rachyh1990

i would like to announce the birth of my beautiful baby girl Madeline Grace Avery born 23rd February at 9.08am weighing 7pounds 4 oz :D


----------



## teal

blackrose said:


> :wacko: , course when u put it that way I may as well just relax !

Hopefully it will mean something for you :hugs: A long walk sounds like a plan! xx


----------



## teal

rachyh1990 said:


> i would like to announce the birth of my beautiful baby girl Madeline Grace Avery born 23rd February at 9.08am weighing 7pounds 4 oz :D

congratulations!! xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Happy due date to me! Even though nothing is happening. I had period-type pains throughout the night, so I'm hoping he's trying to engage more. I think I'm about to drive the hour and 15 minutes down to my in-laws for the day...just to tempt fate!


----------



## Caz-x

Congratulations on the new lovebugs xx

Happy Due Date Ladies :happydance:

Well, 7 days overdue for me, going to have to drag this one out kicking & screaming by force me thinks!!


----------



## leelee

8 days overdue to me and not a sign of anything. Am feeling so sorry for myself


----------



## Caz-x

leelee said:


> 8 days overdue to me and not a sign of anything. Am feeling so sorry for myself

I know how you feel hunni :hugs::hugs:


----------



## my3girls

Overdue and bored xx


----------



## teal

manda - congrats on your due date. I hope things start happening :hugs: 

Come on babies! Get out!! xx


----------



## WTTMommy

Congrats to the new mommies!! 

4 days over and I'm still here. Not a sign of anything yet. I feel like I did a week ago. :-=


----------



## 2bananas

rachyh1990 said:


> i would like to announce the birth of my beautiful baby girl Madeline Grace Avery born 23rd February at 9.08am weighing 7pounds 4 oz :D

Congratulations!!!!!!

Seems the 23rd was a popular day for the bugs!! :thumbup:

x


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

hey, has anyone heard of feeling nauceous & having the runs :blush: as a sign of impending labour....as feel very rough and sooo hoping I've not caught a bug, as can't cope with being overdue & ill :cry:


----------



## Rach28

Due date for me aswell today - nothing happening here either... I can see March just around the corner.... :growlmad:


----------



## teal

Happy due date Rach - hope things start happening :hugs: xx


----------



## 2bananas

How are you all doing tonight ladies?

Im so willing all of you to go into labour so that you can have your babies to cuddle and end the boredom of the last days of pregnancy.

Really hope to hear some news about someone tomorrow!! xxxx


----------



## 2bananas

Rach28 said:


> Due date for me aswell today - nothing happening here either... I can see March just around the corner.... :growlmad:

happy due date xxx


----------



## leelee

Hi 2bananas,

How are you feeling?

Not one sign for me :(


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Me neither, think my belly is all the mini eggs I've eaten xx


----------



## leelee

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Me neither, think my belly is all the mini eggs I've eaten xx

Lol - I am beginning to think I am having a phantom pregnancy!


----------



## xpinkness87x

leelee said:


> EmmaDueInFeb said:
> 
> 
> Me neither, think my belly is all the mini eggs I've eaten xx
> 
> Lol - I am beginning to think I am having a phantom pregnancy!Click to expand...

I am starting to wonder the same... maybe i have just been imaging it? And eaten to much and ended up with a massive belly :shrug:


----------



## MandaAnda

Well, I did drive the hour+ down to my in-laws' at lunchtime and then back a couple of hours ago just to tempt fate. It didn't work. Period pains off and on all day though, and his head does feel like it squishes right down into my bits sometimes. But I'm taking a breath and chilling out because, as was pointed out in the article posted earlier, it's my due *week*.


----------



## blackrose

Anyone still up ?? I cant sleep !


----------



## emma77

Been awake for a few hours with back pain, that seems like it comes and goes. I don't really know what contractions feel like (haven't been noticing any BH) but this pain periodically radiates out from the centre of my back and is accompanied by tummy tightening. Got up because I thought it was contractions and I would time them - and they stopped apart from the back pain!! :dohh: So trying not to get my hopes up.

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## teal

emma - good luck :hugs: 

I have no signs at all. Nothing. I think it's safe to say there will be no February baby for me xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Ditto - Looks like its gonna be March for the rest of us, so think I'll stop thinking about it, kick back & have a :coffee:


----------



## Caz-x

Happy due date Rach :happydance:

Oh well, guess I'm gonna be a March mummy too *sighs*.

MW in the morning, god help them with my hormones atm :rofl:


----------



## my3girls

Looks like I will be a March mummy too xx


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I have been leaking small bits of clear fluid since midnight and had a show this morning. Nothing really since - just a bit of a backache. Will call the maternity unit in a while to ask about the leak. It isn't much but I suppose they might want to check me out.

At least there is something exciting happening!


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

I've got the midwife on Tues, and I'm gonna pin her down til she gets me an induction date, am sooo fed up, and feel like a total cow to everyone these days....

Gonna knock back a 2nd sweep though, as they just don't seem to work for me, just cause pain.....do you think thats daft???

Ah well, March can be the new February !! I see there have been 13 March babies born, that can't possibly be fair :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> I've got the midwife on Tues, and I'm gonna pin her down til she gets me an induction date, am sooo fed up, and feel like a total cow to everyone these days....
> 
> Gonna knock back a 2nd sweep though, as they just don't seem to work for me, just cause pain.....do you think thats daft???
> 
> Ah well, March can be the new February !! I see there have been 13 March babies born, that can't possibly be fair :haha:


13?????? That soooooo isn't fair :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Rach28

13 March babies.... wonder what their secret is? :shrug:

Walked quite abit yesterday and spent ages bouncing on my birth ball - my SPD is killing today and all my pelvic bones feel like they are on fire.

DH being incredably annoying constantly saying 'he had better come out today' ...... i wish :wacko:


----------



## my3girls

I think the March babies have come early and took our babies place lol xx


----------



## MandaAnda

my2girls said:


> I think the March babies have come early and took our babies place lol xx

I think you've hit the nail on the head there! Queue jumpers!


----------



## my3girls

MandaAnda said:


> my2girls said:
> 
> 
> I think the March babies have come early and took our babies place lol xx
> 
> I think you've hit the nail on the head there! Queue jumpers!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Maybe ours have missed their slot, and it'll be June before they can come out now.....feels like that.

Well looks like my feeling ill yesterday was just a bug as my toddler has been very sick today, what a shame, they look so wee and fragile when they're ill, so will be Milton-ing all my surfaces & her toys tonight....joy !


----------



## my3girls

EmmaDueInFeb said:


> Maybe ours have missed their slot, and it'll be June before they can come out now.....feels like that.
> 
> Well looks like my feeling ill yesterday was just a bug as my toddler has been very sick today, what a shame, they look so wee and fragile when they're ill, so will be Milton-ing all my surfaces & her toys tonight....joy !

I hope you both feel better soon xx:hugs:


----------



## WTTMommy

If it makes anyone feel better, we had 14 babies arrive before February according to the new arrivals thread. :lol:


----------



## teal

WTTMommy said:


> If it makes anyone feel better, we had 14 babies arrive before February according to the new arrivals thread. :lol:

So we had to go overdue to keep the lovebug balance in the universe :rofl:


----------



## Caz-x

Hi,

plug loss, cervix/period pains/pressure & back ache all day & its getting worse. In bed with a hot waterbottle on my back.

Hope this is it and my baby is on its way xx


----------



## WTTMommy

Ooooh good luck!! Hope this is it for you. :dust:


----------



## Caz-x

Thankyou, forgot how painful it can be tho, ouch :haha:


----------



## LSU25

Caz-x GOODLUCK I hope it is too!


----------



## emma77

Contractions all day for me too. Actually went into hospital as they were 3 mins apart and agony. Was only 1 cm dilated :cry: and degree of pain is due to non optimal position of baby. Came back and had bath and contractions all but stopped. Now having them again but irregularly. Its all fun and games! Think it will be a long road.

xx


----------



## MummyCarly

Emily Maree born on sat 27th at 1:15 am! Weighed in at 8 pound 7 was only a 3hr labour with just gas.


----------



## teal

MummyCarly said:


> Emily Maree born on sat 27th at 1:15 am! Weighed in at 8 pound 7 was only a 3hr labour with just gas.

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## teal

caz - Good luck! :hugs:

emma77 - hope things pick up for you! xx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Congrats mummycarly and i see Caz had her baby too!!
Good luck Emma...definately the start of things.
x


----------



## Rach28

Congrats on the new arrivals. 

Well the full moon didnt do a thing for me... still sat her feeling like a whale :nope:

and 16 march babies now I see .... tut tut :growlmad: wheres mine???


----------



## teal

Rach - we need to do something about this queue jumping! :haha:


----------



## Rach28

We a need a strong warning to these March mummies to keep their legs crossed until we have caught up! 

DH isn't helping either by moaning that 'he was supposed to be here on saturday...' men..... :dohh:


----------



## teal

I keep getting lots of texts and messages on facebook asking if I've had the baby. It's annoying! 

I'm hoping I'm favourable for my sweep tomorrow but at the same time I'm starting to feel really nervous about it xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Rach/Teal - We gotta do something to get these babies out, the march mums are totally stealing our thunder :growlmad:

Teal - honestly your sweep will be fine, its uncomfortable but not painful !

Think I might clean my floors today, see if that gets bubs moving !


----------



## teal

Thanks Emma :hugs: it's at 9:30am so at least it's in the morning and I won't be thinking about it all day! 

Down side to that is I'll be on here all day complaining if nothing happens after it :haha:


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

I'm supposed to get another sweep tomorrow, but don't know if I will as they didn't work on my previous pregnancy, or the one I had on this one....am thinking induction is calling !


----------



## MandaAnda

Teal, how'd the sweep go? I'm supposed to get one this afternoon. She'll probably say he's not engaged at all now and that she can't find my cervix. That'd be my luck. Stupid full moon.


----------



## teal

MandaAnda said:


> Teal, how'd the sweep go? I'm supposed to get one this afternoon. She'll probably say he's not engaged at all now and that she can't find my cervix. That'd be my luck. Stupid full moon.

My sweeps tomorrow morning. I'm just hoping I'm favourable for it. 
I hope yours goes well this afternoon :hugs: xx


----------



## WTTMommy

Ugh I'm still here. It doesn't help that I've been having tummy tightenings every 10-15 minutes since 11 pm last night, it's just past 6 am now. :growlmad: Sadly they aren't coming closer together and aren't that painful either.


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

WTTMommy said:


> Ugh I'm still here. It doesn't help that I've been having tummy tightenings every 10-15 minutes since 11 pm last night, it's just past 6 am now. :growlmad: Sadly they aren't coming closer together and aren't that painful either.

They're just playing with our heads now....Am beginning to ignore the few braxtons I get that are a bit painful, its like the boy who cried wolf, think I'll end up having this baby on my kitchen floor as I'll not believe its real contractions :haha:


----------



## teal

Emma - I've had a few braxton hicks with a bit of pain but nothing regular and I'm ignoring them. I was also thinking that I'll be in denial and leave things too late :haha:


----------



## Rach28

Good luck with the sweeps Teal and MandaAnda.

Ive got MW clinic again this afternoon (having to go every few days to get my BP checked) they wont do a sweep until 41 weeks and the consultant said I can only go to 41 and then its induction - so no sweep for me. Its either going to happen on its own or hospital at the weekend. 

Apart from the SPD etc i'll be glad when baby's here as im fed up with having to wee in a pot so often!!!!


----------



## teal

Rach - hope you get on ok at appointment and things start before your induction! :hugs: xx


----------



## Caz-x

Sure you've seen the update, but...................

my lil princess Tahlia Mae Sweeney arrived at 0728am weighing 8lb15oz - ouchy!!!

She is gorgeous, didn't want to stay in either once she decided to come, went to hosp at 3am was 2cm, waters went at 4am and was 4-5cm, then she was here before I knew it. Can't believe she weighed almost 1lb heavier than my son was - I blame the 5 easter eggs I ate last week lol. No tears, nothing thank god.

birth story to follow with pics when I get time. 

Oh, and if I can recommend anything to pack in your bags - baby wipes for when you go pee after, they are sooooo refreshingly cool on your sore bits.

:dust: for you all waiting xx


----------



## teal

Caz-x said:


> Sure you've seen the update, but...................
> 
> my lil princess Tahlia Mae Sweeney arrived at 0728am weighing 8lb15oz - ouchy!!!
> 
> She is gorgeous, didn't want to stay in either once she decided to come, went to hosp at 3am was 2cm, waters went at 4am and was 4-5cm, then she was here before I knew it. Can't believe she weighed almost 1lb heavier than my son was - I blame the 5 easter eggs I ate last week lol. No tears, nothing thank god.
> 
> birth story to follow with pics when I get time.
> 
> Oh, and if I can recommend anything to pack in your bags - baby wipes for when you go pee after, they are sooooo refreshingly cool on your sore bits.
> 
> :dust: for you all waiting xx

Huge congratulations you!! xx


----------



## 2bananas

MummyCarly said:


> Emily Maree born on sat 27th at 1:15 am! Weighed in at 8 pound 7 was only a 3hr labour with just gas.

Well done hunni!!! :happydance:

congratulations!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## 2bananas

Yay - Congratulations Caz!!!!

Fantastic news!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## 2bananas

Hope the rest of you are still ok in here!!!

I am hanging onto reality by the skin of my teeth lol - the sleep deprivation is making me a bit bonkers, Xander likes to feed for 5 hours at a time in the evening through to the early hours. Sat night was 9.30pm - 2.30am and last night was 8.30pm-1.30am. He is so hungry and its killing me.

Have been to boots this morning and bought some aptamil. Decided I am going to combi feed -I cant keep going like this so have decided I will do the hour on each side for him with breastfeeding and top up with an ounce of formula if he still wont settle - as much as I would like to bf exclusively its just not something thats going to work just now, I cant feed him for 5 hours. The minimum he feeds for is 3 hours each time. So for my sanity a bit of formula may give me a little extra sleep.

Labour vibes coming to all of you!!!!!! 

For those of you having sweeps in the next couple of days **** GOOD LUCK ****

xxxxx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

2bananas said:


> Hope the rest of you are still ok in here!!!
> 
> I am hanging onto reality by the skin of my teeth lol - the sleep deprivation is making me a bit bonkers, Xander likes to feed for 5 hours at a time in the evening through to the early hours. Sat night was 9.30pm - 2.30am and last night was 8.30pm-1.30am. He is so hungry and its killing me.
> 
> Have been to boots this morning and bought some aptamil. Decided I am going to combi feed -I cant keep going like this so have decided I will do the hour on each side for him with breastfeeding and top up with an ounce of formula if he still wont settle - as much as I would like to bf exclusively its just not something thats going to work just now, I cant feed him for 5 hours. The minimum he feeds for is 3 hours each time. So for my sanity a bit of formula may give me a little extra sleep.
> 
> Labour vibes coming to all of you!!!!!!
> 
> For those of you having sweeps in the next couple of days **** GOOD LUCK ****
> 
> xxxxx

5 hours, oh my, didn't realise they fed for that long !!


----------



## leelee

Caz-x said:


> Sure you've seen the update, but...................
> 
> my lil princess Tahlia Mae Sweeney arrived at 0728am weighing 8lb15oz - ouchy!!!
> 
> She is gorgeous, didn't want to stay in either once she decided to come, went to hosp at 3am was 2cm, waters went at 4am and was 4-5cm, then she was here before I knew it. Can't believe she weighed almost 1lb heavier than my son was - I blame the 5 easter eggs I ate last week lol. No tears, nothing thank god.
> 
> birth story to follow with pics when I get time.
> 
> Oh, and if I can recommend anything to pack in your bags - baby wipes for when you go pee after, they are sooooo refreshingly cool on your sore bits.
> 
> :dust: for you all waiting xx

Congrats - that is fab news :)


----------



## blackrose

Congrats new arrivals , I pooped a quick update on missdiors thread . But going to wake OH and go back to hospital now , tired and finding it too hard to cop with pains :(


----------



## Rach28

Hope things are going well for Blackrose. 

I managed to slip as I got out the shower last night, my right leg shot out to the side and it felt like my pelvis had tore apart :cry: Have been awake most of the night - any small movement makes me cry - it hurts sooo much :cry:

I cant even sit on my birth ball (which is usually comfy for my pelvis) because the pain is too much. 

Really emotional today - I was fed up anyway waiting for baby but this is horrendous :cry:


----------



## xpinkness87x

Has anyone heard from LeeLee? I know she said she was getting pains yesterday!!


----------



## 2bananas

Rach28 said:


> Hope things are going well for Blackrose.
> 
> I managed to slip as I got out the shower last night, my right leg shot out to the side and it felt like my pelvis had tore apart :cry: Have been awake most of the night - any small movement makes me cry - it hurts sooo much :cry:
> 
> I cant even sit on my birth ball (which is usually comfy for my pelvis) because the pain is too much.
> 
> Really emotional today - I was fed up anyway waiting for baby but this is horrendous :cry:

oh rach, hope you are ok hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## Rach28

How did the sweeps go Teal and Manda? 

Here's hoping it makes the magic happen! :thumbup:

I have lost my plug this afternoon and have started to get achy period style pains/cramps - first sign of anything for me - so Im quite pleased :happydance:

Just hope it progresses ..... pleeeeeeeeeeeeease :thumbup:


----------



## MandaAnda

This is what I just posted in the other Lovebug thread and in the Home Birth thread.

I've just had my second sweep. Not much change from yesterday, cervix slightly posterior now instead of just posterior. Light brownish/pink bleeding continuing from yesterday, which midwife confirmed was fine as long as it's mucousy. Just went for a wee and had a _glob_ of brownish/pink mucous. Cervix still 1cm long and 1cm dilated and soft. I've another sweep scheduled for Thursday morning but loooove to be in labour before then!

So, nothing amazing, but on track!


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Had my 2nd sweep, man they're uncomfy !! :flower:

Booked in for induction on Monday if no movement b4 then, or another sweep on Friday if I want..... no more, out baby, its time to leave the big mummas house :haha:


----------



## teal

I found the attempted sweep uncomfy. Really need to think about upping the pain threshold! :haha:


----------



## Pixie71

Hi Al, havent had a minute to come on line in ages, hope all is going well and congrats to any arrivals.
Can someome send me the link to the blog for after the birth that was set up please?
Thomas is doing well feeding wise, I have mastitis so that is sore and am on antibiotics. However he settles well during the day, but at night it is really hard work, any tips?

Thanks


----------



## 2bananas

whos still here?

xx


----------



## IvyBaby

I am still here and no baby :( 
just came back from a long walk, felt like the baby is going to fall out, too much pressure down there! Please, baby, come before the induction!!!!!


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Baby Max arrived at 9.50pm on Tuesday 2nd March. He was 7lb 15 oz and is gorgeous!


----------



## Pixie71

Congrats on arrivals and hope others come soon. Good luck to all. Xx


----------



## EmmaDueInFeb

Congrats to everyone on their arrivals, hoping ur all able to sit comfortably, as i'm not...ouch :haha:

Come on baby IvyBaby, time to come out x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I am due march 2nd but i am 4 days overdue and i just wondered how many lovebugs are still around :shrug: All the babies in the lambs thread have been early except 2, which have only been 2 days late :( All the babies that were due on the 1st have been born and now the ones due on the 2nd are the latest ones at the moment and there were like 12 or so of us due on the same day and I dont see any around so maybe they have had their babes and havent updated. I feel so alone and sooooo jealous. it seems one day someone says "i am overdue officially now" and the next theyve had their baby. So many have been born 1 week, 2 weeks, 3 weeks (or more) early it is so frustrating to feel like the only one over. I just wanna stop coming to BnB because i am so disheartened by all the babies being born and want mine, but of course these girls are my "friends" and i am pleased for them. How do you guys cope with the jealousy?


----------

